# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Official Flavours Support > Hardware > [all variants] HOW TO Set Up the Bamboo Pen & Touch in Lucid

## Favux

*Maverick, Natty, Oneiric, & Precise.  Also can be used to set up other Wacom Tablets*.

*A Call for Testers:  Attention third generation BambooPT users with the Wireless Option (the Capture and the Create).*  Chris Bagwell has a preliminary Wireless driver available for testing with instructions on linuxwacom-devel here.  Please post your results on linuxwacom-discuss.  Good luck and have fun!

Last updated:  May 2, 2012

*Sources*
*Developers* responsible for the Bamboo P&T drivers:
From Ubuntu forums:  Ayuthia, obe1kenobi, and multiple testers
From the LWP:  Chris Bagwell, Ping Cheng, Peter Hutterer

*New Wacom Bamboo not working*
New Wacom Bamboo not working *post #384*
*Wacom Bamboo Pen and Touch Series Development*
*LinuxWacom HOW TO*.
Loic2's *Wacom wiki*.
The *Linux Wacom Tablet Project* sourceforge site.
The Linux Wacom Project's  *mediawiki main page*
The Linux Wacom Project's mediawiki *xf86-input-wacom HOWTO's*.
The Linux Wacom Project's mediawiki *linuxwacom HOWTO's* by Ping Cheng.


*Ubuntu Release Specific Notes*
*Precise Pangolin* (12.04):  The original Bamboo Pen and Touches (introduced Oct. 2009) work out of the box with the 3.2 kernel's wacom.ko and the current default xf86-input-wacom-0.14.0 X driver.  The second and third generation models require an updated wacom.ko from input-wacom.

*Oneiric Ocelot* (11.10):  The original Bamboo Pen and Touches (introduced Oct. 2009) work out of the box with the 3.0 kernel's wacom.ko and the current default xf86-input-wacom-0.11.0 X driver.  The third generation models require at least input-wacom-0.12.0 and touch for the second generation models requires input-wacom-0.12.1.  *Gimp* is currently broken for all tablets, see this Launchpad bug report.  Use Aapo Rantalainen's PPA to get a *usable Gimp*.

*Natty Narwhal* (11.04):  The original Bamboo Pen and Touches work out of the box with the 2.6.38 kernel's wacom.ko and the current default xf86-input-wacom-0.10.11 X driver.  I would suggest upgrading xf86-input-wacom.  The second and third generation models require input-wacom-0.12.1.

*Maverick Meerkat* (10.10):    Because the default wacom.ko does not work for the Bamboo Pen and Touches you need to compile a newer wacom.ko.  We're currently getting that from input-wacom.  Additionally a current xf86-input-wacom has better gesture support and more capabilities and bug fixes so we compile and install that also.

*Lucid Lynx* (10.04):  Because the default wacom.ko does not work for the Bamboo Pen and Touches you need to compile a newer wacom.ko.  We're currently getting that from input-wacom.  Additionally a current xf86-input-wacom has better gesture support and more capabilities and bug fixes so we compile and install that also.  You do need to update Lucid's xorg-macros 1.5 version to v. 1.8 before compiling either input-wacom or xf86-input-wacom.


*Miscellaneous Notes*
*Sample xsetwacom scripts for other tablets and tablet pc's attached to post #2 below.*

The X.org xf86-input-wacom and LinuxWacom input-wacom driver tars are available at the usual sourceforge *linuxwacom driver* site.


*Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch models*


```
First Generation models (released October 2009):
Bamboo Touch 				touch, pad					
   (CTT460; Product ID = 0xd0)
* Touch only model should also be able to use the Synaptic driver, see X. below.
Bamboo Pen & Touch			stylus, eraser; touch, pad		
   (CTH460; Product ID = 0xd1)
Bamboo Craft	 			stylus, eraser; touch, pad	
   (CTH461; Product ID = 0xd2)
Bamboo Fun		 		stylus, eraser; touch, pad
   (CTH661; Product ID = 0xd3)
Bamboo Pen				stylus 			
   (CTL460; Product ID = 0xd4)
* Bamboo Pen pressure levels (0xd4):  still broken in Oneiric.  Use input-wacom.

Second Generation models (released October 2010):
Bamboo Pen Medium			stylus
   (CTL660/K; Product ID = 0xd5)	see appendix 2 below to clone input-wacom
Bamboo Pen & Touch			stylus, eraser; touch, pad		
   (CTH460/K; Product ID = 0xd6)
Bamboo Fun Small			stylus, eraser; touch, pad		
   (CTH461/S; Product ID = 0xd7)
Bamboo Comic Medium			stylus, eraser; touch, pad
   (CTH661/S1; Product ID = 0xd8)
Bamboo P & T Special Edition Small	stylus, eraser; touch, pad
   (CTH461/L; Product ID = 0xdA)
Bamboo P & T Special Edition Medium	stylus, eraser; touch, pad
   (CTH661/L; Product ID = 0xdB)
* These models are using a new 4 FGT protocol and that is causing the pointer jumps
  with Natty's 2.6.38 kernel and xf86-input-wacom.  Fixed in input-wacom-0.12.1, see
  part I.  Full support is only available for Natty (11.04) & Oneiric (11.10) as mt.h
  is required.  For Lucid and Maverick see appendix 2.
* Two Special Editions (0xdA & 0xdB):  see the note in X. below for 3 & 4 finger
  gesture support.
```



```
Third Generation models (released October 2011):
Bamboo Connect (Pen)			stylus 			
   (CTL470/K; Product ID = 0xdd)
Bamboo Capture (Pen & Touch)		stylus; touch, pad		
   (CTH470; Product ID = 0xde)
Bamboo Create		 		stylus, eraser; touch, pad
   (CTH670; Product ID = 0xdf)
* These new models are not yet in the usb kernel driver wacom.ko.  Chris Bagwell has
  kindly updated input-wacom to 0.12.0 with third generation Bamboo support. This is a
  backport of his 3.3 kernel code for the 2.6.38 and 3.0 kernels.  See part I.
  Support is only available for Natty (11.04) & Oneiric (11.10) as mt.h is required.
* For support in Lucid and Maverick see appendix 2
```

*All styli have two buttons (rocker switch).

*Note*:  If you do not want to compile the drivers in part I. and II. below you could try one of the available PPAs.  Lekensteyn has posted one for input-wacom-0.12.1 (the wacom.ko) in Oneiric & Natty, which is useful for second and third generation tablets:  https://launchpad.net/~lekensteyn/+archive/wacom-tablet  Irie Shinsuke's PPA covers Maverick and Natty but hasn't been updated since 5-27-11:  https://launchpad.net/~irie/+archive/wacom  Martin Owen's covers Lucid through Natty but hasn't been updated since 3-10-11:  https://launchpad.net/~doctormo/+archive/wacom-plus  The upshot is you have to pay attention to what versions of wacom.ko and linuxwacom or xf86-input-wacom they install and whether that's what your tablet needs.  Also a DKMS implementation of the wacom.ko will overwrite any new wacom.ko you compile unless you remove the PPA/DKMS.  I haven't tested any of them, direct questions to the authors. 

*I.  Install input-wacom-0.13.0's wacom.ko* (the USB kernel driver); *with a first generation BambooPT (October 2009) you can skip this step if you have Natty or Oneiric, it's not needed unless your model or a feature is not supported by the default wacom.ko*
Copy and paste each line into a terminal (Applications > Accessories > Terminal) and hit enter after each line (except the ones in parenthesis).  Careful, some lines extend past the right side of the "box".  Get all of them.  Now download, compile, and install the wacom.ko.:


```
cd Desktop

wget http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/linuxwacom/input-wacom-0.13.0.tar.bz2

sudo apt-get update

(For Mint use libX11-dev instead of libx11-dev in the following command)
sudo apt-get install build-essential libx11-dev libxi-dev x11proto-input-dev xserver-xorg-dev libxrandr-dev libncurses5-dev autoconf libtool

sudo apt-get upgrade

uname -r

(If you have the generic kernel which most do.)
sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic

(If you have the rt or pae kernel.)
sudo apt-get install linux-headers-rt
or
sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic-pae

tar xjvf input-wacom-0.13.0.tar.bz2

cd input-wacom-0.13.0

./configure --prefix=/usr

(If you are in Lucid or Maverick.)
sudo cp ./2.6.30/wacom.ko /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/input/tablet/wacom.ko
or
(If you are in Natty or Oneiric or Precise.)
sudo cp ./2.6.38/wacom.ko /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/input/tablet/wacom.ko

sudo depmod -a
```

You now need to restart.

After rebooting if not working check if the wacom.ko is auto-loading with lsmod.


```
lsmod | grep wacom
```

You should see 'wacom' along with it's size.

If you want to see a little more on what you're doing and why look at *Section 1* in the linuxwacom HOW TO.  If you prefer to use linuxwacom-0.8.8-11's wacom.ko (works for the 5 original Bamboo P&T models) see _Alternate Section 1_ at the same HOW TO.  *Problems?*  See Troubleshooting below.


*II.  Install Xorg's xf86-input-wacom tar or clone the git repository for Lucid, Maverick, Natty, & Oneiric* (the X driver)
The instructions for *cloning the git* are at *steps b) and c)* for those who would rather do that.

*Warning*:  xf86-input-wacom-0.10.11+ breaks the Sample xsetwacom scripts. The parameter names have changed.  Use the 'xsetwacom get "device name" command and xsetwacom will point out where name has changed and what the new name is.  Also there is a table of the new parameter names v.s. the old ones on the LWP's mediawiki xsetwacom page.  This has happen before but is more extensive this time.  And it's likely to happen again.

*a) Now compile the* xf86-input-wacom tar (download, compile, and install xf86-input-wacom):


```
cd ./Desktop

wget http://sourceforge.net/projects/linuxwacom/files/xf86-input-wacom/xf86-input-wacom-0.15.0.tar.bz2

sudo apt-get update

(For Mint use libX11-dev instead of libx11-dev in the following command)
sudo apt-get install build-essential libx11-dev libxi-dev x11proto-input-dev xserver-xorg-dev libxrandr-dev libxinerama-dev libncurses5-dev xutils-dev autoconf libtool pkg-config libudev-dev

sudo apt-get upgrade

tar xjvf xf86-input-wacom-0.15.0.tar.bz2

cd xf86-input-wacom-0.15.0

./configure --prefix=/usr

make

sudo make install
```

Now reboot.

*b) Install git* (you only need to do this once) if you intend to clone the xf86-input-wacom git repository.  Otherwise *you can skip this step*.  Open a terminal and enter (copy & paste):


```
sudo apt-get install git-core
```

Copy and paste each line into a terminal (Applications > Accesories > Terminal) and hit enter after each line (except the ones in parenthesis).  Careful, some lines extend past the right side of the "box".  Get all of them.

For *Lucid only* update to xorg-macros v. 1.8 (you only need to do this once).  You do not need to update xorg-macros in Maverick, it already has v. 1.8.


```
wget http://xorg.freedesktop.org/releases/individual/util/util-macros-1.8.0.tar.bz2

sudo cp /usr/share/aclocal/xorg-macros.m4 /usr/share/aclocal/xorg-macros.m4.bak

tar xjvf util-macros-1.8.0.tar.bz2

cd util-macros-1.8.0

./configure --prefix=/usr

make

sudo make install

cd ..
```

*c) To clone* the xf86-input-wacom git repository (download, compile, and install xf86-input-wacom):


```
cd ./Desktop

git clone git://linuxwacom.git.sourceforge.net/gitroot/linuxwacom/xf86-input-wacom

sudo apt-get update

(For Mint use libX11-dev instead of libx11-dev in the following command)
sudo apt-get install build-essential libx11-dev libxi-dev x11proto-input-dev xserver-xorg-dev libxrandr-dev libxinerama-dev libncurses5-dev xutils-dev autoconf libtool pkg-config libudev-dev

sudo apt-get upgrade

cd xf86-input-wacom

./autogen.sh --prefix=/usr

make

sudo make install
```

Now reboot.

You do not need to download the git repository again to update xf86-input-wacom.  Instead change directory into the xf86-input-wacom folder and run a _git pull_:


```
cd Desktop

cd xf86-input-wacom

git pull
```

Because xf86-input-wacom doesn't have wacomcpl (Wacom Control Panel) you'll have to set up a script of xsetwacom commands to run when the system starts, like wacomcpl's .xinitrc (see IV. below).  The xsetwacom commands were rebuilt for xf86-input-wacom, so while similar they are different from the linuxwacom ones, and they continue to undergo changes.  See _man wacom_ & _man xsetwacom_ entered in a terminal for the respective manuals in addition to the mediawiki link above.  *Problems?*  See Troubleshooting below.


*III.  Configure the Wacom Bamboo P&T tablet*
You should usually be able to skip this step as the default wacom.conf should work for most.  It's included mainly so you can see the two static configuration methods available.

*a) Configuring through 10-wacom.conf (Lucid) or 50-wacom.conf (Maverick & Natty)*:  You can use the default 10-wacom.conf located at */usr/lib/X11/xorg.conf.d* in Lucid or the 50-wacom.conf at */usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d* for Maverick & Natty.  No modifications are necessary to get your tablet working and the default wacom.conf allows hot plugging your tablet.  Because HAL has been removed you can't use a .fdi.  Then use the appropriate xsetwacom script attached below if you want to configure your tablet further (see *IV.*).
*Note*:  Because Lucid has its 10-wacom.conf in a non-standard location compiling and installing xf86-input-wacom will not install a wacom.conf there as it will with Maverick and Natty.  So if your 10-wacom.conf is removed or damaged for any reason in Lucid you will need to re-add it manually.  You can use the example wacom.conf below and the gedit command for Lucid.

The wacom.conf will look something like:


```
Section "InputClass"
	Identifier "Wacom class"
# WALTOP needs a patched kernel driver, that isn't in mainline lk yet,
# so for now just let it fall through and be picked up by evdev instead.
#	MatchProduct "Wacom|WACOM|WALTOP|Hanwang"
	MatchProduct "Wacom|WACOM|Hanwang"
	MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"
	Driver "wacom"
EndSection

Section "InputClass"
	Identifier "Wacom serial class"
	MatchProduct "Serial Wacom Tablet"
	Driver "wacom"
#	Option "ForceDevice" "ISDV4"  # deprecated starting with
#        xf86-input-wacom-0.10.8
EndSection

Section "InputClass"
        Identifier "Wacom serial class identifiers"
        MatchProduct "WACf|FUJ02e5|FUJ02e7|FUJ02e9"
        Driver "wacom"
EndSection


# N-Trig Duosense Electromagnetic Digitizer
Section "InputClass"
	Identifier "Wacom N-Trig class"
	MatchProduct "HID 1b96:0001|N-Trig Pen"
	MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"
	Driver "wacom"
	Option "Button2" "3"
EndSection
```

To edit in Lucid use:


```
gksudo gedit /usr/lib/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-wacom.conf
```

In Maverick & Natty use:


```
gksudo gedit /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/50-wacom.conf
```

It's important to note that you can not configure dependent devices in the wacom.conf snippets unless you have at least Xserver 1.10 (Natty).  See USB Tablets with Touch on the mediawiki.  Which is one reason to use an xsetwacom script.  For example you can add options for stylus but not the eraser with a pre-1.10 Xserver.  If you have Natty then to configure the dependent device eraser you would add a new snippet, like so:


```
Section "InputClass"
      Identifier "Wacom eraser class"
      MatchDriver "wacom"
      MatchProduct "eraser"

      # Apply custom Options to this device below.
      Option "Foo" "bar"
EndSection
```

as discussed at the mediawiki link.  It is recommended you create a new file *52-wacom-options.conf* in */etc/X11/xorg.conf.d* to add options in.  You may need to create the *xorg.conf.d* directory in */etc/X11*.
*Current 10-wacom.conf (actually now 50-wacom.conf):  http://linuxwacom.git.sourceforge.ne...m.conf;hb=HEAD

*b) Configuring through xorg.conf*:  You could also use the xorg.conf, but at the cost of losing hot plugging.
*i)*  Another way to tell the Xserver you have a Wacom tablet, rather than a wacom.conf in xorg.conf.d, is to use the xorg.conf and add Wacom input sections.  Normally xorg.conf.d is preferred.  The xorg.conf, if you have one, is located in */etc/X11*.  If it is not there you would have to create one and then add the relevant Wacom sections. Please study the sample test3 xorg.conf and compare it carefully to your xorg.conf before making any changes.  Do not change any video sections already present in your xorg.conf! And be sure to *back up* your xorg.conf first!:


```
sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
```

To *restore it* from the command line just reverse it:


```
sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak /etc/X11/xorg.conf
```

To *edit* xorg.conf you have to be administrator so in a terminal:


```
gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
```

*Option*s are available in _man wacom_ in a terminal and at the LWP's HOWTO and mediawiki.  One thing to note is in X server 1.7 "SendCoreEvents" is deprecated.  You can remove them from the Wacom lines in "ServerLayout" although I don't think it hurts to leave them in.  The test3 xorg.conf reflects the fact that pad is on the touch pci usb by-path (and hence the wacom-touch symlink).

After you restart the stylus and touch should work. If it does not, restart again. Make sure you cover the entire tablet to see if the pointer moves to the stylus and your finger.  Now _xinput list_ and _xsetwacom list_ entered in a terminal should agree with each other and return the linuxwacom device names stylus, eraser, touch, and pad (tablet buttons).

*ii)* To use the *test3 xorg.conf* you will need to have a *symlink rule* for your Pen & Touch in the table contained in *69-xserver-xorg-input-wacom.rules* at */lib/udev/rules.d*.  This avoids having to use the usb pci by-path.  If the Ubuntu default 69-xserver-xorg-input-wacom.rules does not have your model tablet in it there is an updated wacom.rules with all 10 Bamboo Pen & Touch models at the mediawiki's Fixed device files with udev page.  Just put your rule in or replace your default contents with the mediawiki's 60-wacom.rules.  How to add a new symlink rule is also discussed.  If the "69-xserver-xorg-input-wacom.rules" is not there you can install it by using Appendix 5 in this HOW TO.


*IV.  Use of a xsetwacom script file* instead of wacomcpl and  wacomcpl's .xinitrc for further tablet configuration (attached below)
This is especially important if you want to assign keys to the tablet buttons as the static configuration methods in III. above only allow you to set the buttons to integer values.  You need xsetwacom to set keys to buttons.  Please also see the mediawiki's xsetwacom and Tablet Configuration pages.
*Warning*:  Many parameter names changed with xf86-input-wacom-0.10.11.  Use _xsetwacom get "device name" Parameter_ to find the new name.  Additionally the the defaults for _RawSample_ and _Suppress_ swapped in 0.10.11+ with commits on 3-9-11.  Suppress is now 2 and RawSample 4.  Also the range for RawSample is now 1 to 100.  Correct your scripts if using these versions of xf86-input-wacom.

To set it up to auto-start, download the attached file,  and rename it .xsetwacom.sh (or whatever you want) and place it in your home directory.  Remember it will be a hidden file.  You can remove the . in front so the file isn't hidden if placing it in a bin directory. Making it hidden is just to prevent directory clutter.  To enable the xsetwacom commands in the .xsetwacom.sh file to apply to Xserver through a reboot you enter in a terminal:


```
chmod +x ~/.xsetwacom.sh
```

or you could right click on the file and in Properties, in the Permission tab, check Execute as program.  Then go to System->Preferences->Startup Applications and click on add and for the command write "sh /home/yourusername/.xsetwacom.sh" (without the quotes).  You can also change your settings on the fly using the _xsetwacom set_ commands in a terminal as they are runtime commands.  They only apply during the current session.  Once the script is executable you can double click on it to apply it's settings or reboot to check the auto-start set up.

*If you are happy with a current default comment it out* (a # in front of the line) in your script.  No need to run the default again in the script.  But comment it out rather than remove it so you have a list of valid xsetwacom parameters for a given input tool in your script in case you want to modify that parameter at a later date.

*Note*:  In the example script below both "device name" and ID # are used.  Be sure to check for yours using _xinput list_ in a terminal and use them.  When you use a xorg.conf the "device names" will be stylus, eraser, touch, and pad.  If you are hot plugging your tablet or other devices be sure to use "device name" as the ID # can change.

With xf86-input-wacom 0.10.8 or better you should be able to enter 'man xsetwacom' in a terminal for useful information.  To find out what commands and keys are available try these commands in a terminal:


```
xsetwacom
```

lists available commands and switches.


```
xsetwacom list param
```

Lists available parameters.


```
xsetwacom list mod
```

Lists modifiers and special keys available.


*V.  Tablet (Pad) buttons*
The Pad's physical buttons are numbered (with the pad set up right handed) 1 to 4 from top to bottom.  With the xsetwacom set commands the physical button number does not necessarily coincide with the button number the Xserver is assigning to the button.  This is because for some versions of the Xserver xinput reserves buttons 4 through 7 for scroll.  It also depends on what button number the kernel is assigning as the default to the button.  So the xsetwacom set command needs the X button number not the physical button number.

With Lucid's 2.6.32 & Maverick's 2.6.35 kernels you only need to account for the reserved scroll buttons offset:


```
                     WinXP           Lucid & Maverick
physical Button 1    Touch toggle    Middle click
physical Button 2    BackSpace       Right click
physical Button 3    Right click     Pg Up
physical Button 4    Left click      Pg Dn           X Button 8
```

The kernel button defaults changed with Natty's 2.6.38 kernel so the X buttons become:


```
                     Natty & Oneiric
physical Button 1    BTN_RIGHT/Right click    X Button 3
physical Button 2    BTN_BACK                 X Button 8
physical Button 3    BTN_FORWARD              X Button 9
physical Button 4    BTN_LEFT/Left click      X Button 1
```

I've been asked multiple times to explain what's going on with the button assignments.  This is my current understanding.  BTN_MOUSE, BTN_MISC, and BTN_DIGI button ranges are all mapped to the same lower button numbers, corresponding to the LMR mouse buttons. The generic situation is as follows:


```
Button    C code used in kernel
number    mouse        pad     stylus
1         BTN_LEFT     BTN_0   BTN_TOUCH 
2         BTN_MIDDLE   BTN_1   BTN_STYLUS 
3         BTN_RIGHT    BTN_2   BTN_STYLUS2 

8         BTN_SIDE     BTN_3 
9         BTN_EXTRA    BTN_4 
10        BTN_FORWARD  BTN_5 
11        BTN_BACK     BTN_6 
12        BTN_TASK     BTN_7 
13        BTN_8 14     BTN_9
```

The assumption is that these ranges don't generally appear in a single device simultaneously.
* from an evdev driver commit:  http://cgit.freedesktop.org/xorg/dri...e40df16fb0a202

The X Server reserves buttons 4 through 7 for scroll.  I think the following is correct:


```
X Button  X scroll
number    direction
4         up
5         down
6         left
7         right
```

Now what happened with the BambooPTs is they changed from using the generic BTN_X to using say BTN_BACK in the kernel code for the BambooPT's pad.  I hope this clears things up a little.


*VI.  Touch & Gesture Tips for the BambooPT*
*Gestures are two finger of course.*  You have to be patient because there is somewhat of a learning curve.  It does not have the same "feel" as a laptop touchpad.  Once you develop a feel for the Bamboo you can slowly try varying some of the xsetwacom parameters in the script.  I am able to do anything I can on my laptop's Synaptic touchpad or single (1FG) touchscreen on my tablet PC plus I have scroll (vertical and horizontal), pinch zoom (can be a little slow to respond), and 2FG double tap for right click.

*a) Pointer arrow overacceleration*:  If you find the pointer arrow overaccelerated  Peter Hutterer suggested using xinput's "Device Accel Constant Deceleration" to compenstate.



> the overacceleration issue in the bamboo is caused by a few other things.  when the bamboo is initialised as relative device, the X server doesn't have an axis range to help scaling the movement. the bamboo, as you're probably aware, has a higher resolution than the average mouse, so it sends more events with higher data. so the default settings dont' work too well, it's too fast. increasing ConstantDeceleration for the device should slow it down to your preference.


The defaults are 1, 1, and 10 for _Constant Deceleration_, _Adaptive Deceleration_, and _Velocity Scaling_.  But you can check your defaults by entering in a terminal _xinput list-props "Wacom BambooFun 2FG 4x5 Finger touch"_.  Using your "device name" for touch of course.  Try adjusting the settings to get the feel you are looking for.  For example:


```
xinput set-prop "Wacom BambooFun 2FG 4x5 Finger touch" --type=float "Device Accel Constant Deceleration" 1.250000
xinput set-prop "Wacom BambooFun 2FG 4x5 Finger touch" --type=float "Device Accel Adaptive Deceleration" 1.150000
xinput set-prop "Wacom BambooFun 2FG 4x5 Finger touch" --type=float "Device Accel Velocity Scaling" 10.000000
```

Just add these to the touch section of your xsetwacom script.  Chris Bagwell provided a good link to a X.org wiki article PointerAcceleration.

For *another take on touch settings* see civetta's *post #932*.

*b) Gestures*:  Are the best they've ever been with xf86-input-wacom-0.13.0 released 1-16-12.  Thanks to Chris Bagwell's efforts and some new contributions from Alexey Osipov.  Feel free to post suggestions for changing the gesture default settings or whatever.



> *Single finger (1FG)*
> *Left click* - tap, actual click happens after TapTime period elapses.
> *Left click drag* - tap to select, quickly (within TapTime period) touch selection again. Then drag.
> 
> *Two finger (2FG)*
> *Right click* - one finger down + tap second finger
> *Vertical scroll* - two fingers side by side (e.g. index + second), move up or down holding constant distance between fingers.
> *Horizontal scroll* - two fingers side by side (e.g. index + second), move left or right holding constant distance between fingers.
> *Zoom in* - two separated fingers side by side (e.g. thumb + index), bring together i.e. pinch.
> ...



*VII.  Touch toggle script with notification* (attached below)
Rename it .toggle-touch.sh (or whatever you want) and place it in your home directory.  Remember it will be a hidden file.  Also please remember you have to chmod it to make it executable, or right click on it, like you did for .xsetwacom.sh above.  Then you have to make a key binding for it in order to use it through a tablet button.  If you haven't already, install the CompizConfig Settings Manager through Synaptic Package Manager.
-click on the General option
-click on Commands
-in Command line 0 (or whatever line you want) add the path to .toggle-touch.sh, e.g.:  /home/yourusername/.toggle-touch.sh
-click on Key Bindings and then to edit the corresponding Run command 0 click on the Disabled button.
-next use a key combination not already in use, e.g. <Control>t, by pressing the Grab key combination button and pressing the key combination.  The ctrl-t combination is the one in the sample xsetwacom script bound to Button1.  You can also just press ctrl-t.
*Note*:  If you use 'ctrl t' to add a new Tab to Firefox change the touch toggle key combination to say "key ctrl shift t".
-you're done

For notification install libnotify-bin by entering in a terminal:


```
sudo apt-get install libnotify-bin
```

Otherwise comment out the two notify lines in the script.


*VIII.  Flip the tablet for the left-handed*
You use these commands in the appropriate parts of the .xsetwacom.sh (remember to determine your "device names"):


```
xsetwacom set stylus Rotate half 
xsetwacom set eraser Rotate half
xsetwacom set touch Rotate half
```

Rotation orientations:  normal(landscape)=none; left=ccw; right=cw; inverted=half.
*Note*:  Starting with xf86-input-wacom-0.11.0 the Rotate parameter has been made tablet wide.  Rotating a parent device or one of its dependent devices will rotate all input tool devices.  What that means in practice is you could eliminate the eraser line.


*IX.  Dual and Multi-Monitor Set Up*
See HOW TO Setup a Wacom Tablet with Multi-Monitors or Dual and Multi-Monitor Set UP.


*X.  Bamboo Touch on the Synaptic Driver* - Natty Narwhal (11.04) and Oneiric Ocelot (11.10)
This requires the MT kernel code (mt.h or multi-touch header) in the 2.6.38 and up kernels.

If it is not present you may need to make the directory:


```
sudo mkdir /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d
```

*Warning:  Do not do in Lucid.*  Use the */usr/lib/X11/xorg.conf.d* directory instead.

Then create the *54-bambooPT-on-synaptics.conf* file in the */etc/X11/xorg.conf.d* directory using:


```
gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/54-bambooPT-on-synaptics.conf
```

And place the following contents in it:


```
Section "InputClass"
        Identifier "Wacom touch&pad on Synaptics class"
        MatchIsTouchpad "on"  # needed?
	MatchProduct	"Finger"
        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"
        Driver "synaptics"
#        Driver "evdev"
EndSection
```

Note you can also place touch on the evdev driver.  Either also requires a fairly recent MT compliant Synaptics or evdev driver.  This might be useful for the new Special Editions with 4FGT, once 4FGT is implemented in the kernel.  With the use of evdev and ginn (installed by default in Natty) you would have up to 4 finger gestures available, provided they're defined in the default wishes.xml.  Or you add them.  Remember with Synaptics the gestures you will have are only two-finger scrolling, tap-and-drag, and tapping.  Zooming and others aren't implemented.

* many thanks to Chris Bagwell for helping me with this

I'll leave Gianpaolo Cugola's 60-bamboo.conf.txt, which should be placed in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/, attached but it is probably no longer needed with the Synaptic driver in Natty.  Also his discussion of its use (on this linuxwacom-discuss thread).  This may have necessitated some parameter changes the gui configuration editor for Synaptic doesn't support.  It's also *important to note he claims* "Using the attached 60-bamboo.conf, I do not have any problem when using the synaptics driver with the stock kernel provided by debian sid (2.6.32) or with that provided by ubuntu 10.10 (2.6.35). I also tried (and I am currently using) the final 2.6.37 kernel, and it also works fine. As you noticed, 'overall this setup works much better than xf86-input-wacom, right now'."  So maybe you don't need Natty to get the Touch working on Synaptics?

*Note*:  for the *two Special Editions* (0xdA & 0xdB).  At this point the plans for xf86-input-wacom are to only improve/bug fix what's available.  This means 3 and 4 finger gesture support will never be available to you through the xf86-input-wacom driver.  3 & 4 finger gesture support are in Natty through the evdev + ginn combination as mentioned above.  I'm not aware of the Synaptic driver offering 3 and 4 finger support.  So once the kernel's wacom.ko offers 3 & 4FGT and so supports 3&4FG gestures you will probably want to place your touch on the evdev driver.


*Troubleshooting*
In *I.* note not every kernel is -generic so you may need a different kernel header.  To check:


```
uname -r
```

As an example it may return:


```
2.6.32-22-rt
or
2.6.35-25-generic-pae
```

in which case you would use:


```
sudo apt-get install linux-headers-rt
or
sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic-pae
```

On a 64-bit install you may need to add another flag.  To check see where evdev_drv.so is located.  If it is in /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input, then '--prefix=/usr' is correct. If in /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input, then you need to add '--libdir=/usr/lib64'.  So for *I.*:


```
./configure --enable-wacom --prefix=/usr --libdir=/usr/lib64
```

or *II.*:


```
./autogen.sh --prefix=/usr --libdir=/usr/lib64
```

If xsetwacom commands aren't working or are working erratically check in /usr/local/bin for xsetwacom (it should be in /usr/bin).  This may mean you forgot the '--prefix=/usr' flag on the xf86-input-wacom configure line.  In which case you may have a xsetwacom executable in both locations and are experiencing version conflict.  Delete the one in the wrong location, i.e. /usr/local/bin.  If this isn't the case then just re-clone the xf86-input-wacom git repository.
*thanks to dr4ziw


*Appendix 1:  HOW TO Clone the input-wacom git repository*
Useful if support for a model or feature has been added since the last point release.  To determine that see:  http://linuxwacom.git.sourceforge.ne...com;a=shortlog
*For Lucid, Maverick, Natty, and Oneiric*


```
cd Desktop

git clone git://linuxwacom.git.sourceforge.net/gitroot/linuxwacom/input-wacom

sudo apt-get update

(For Mint use libX11-dev instead of libx11-dev in the following command)
sudo apt-get install build-essential libx11-dev libxi-dev x11proto-input-dev xserver-xorg-dev libxrandr-dev libncurses5-dev autoconf libtool

sudo apt-get upgrade

uname -r

(If you have the generic kernel which most do.)
sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic

(If you have the rt or pae kernel.)
sudo apt-get install linux-headers-rt
or
sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic-pae

cd input-wacom

./autogen.sh --prefix=/usr

(If you are in Lucid or Maverick.)
sudo cp ./2.6.30/wacom.ko /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/input/tablet/wacom.ko
or
(If you are in Natty or Oneiric or Precise.)
sudo cp ./2.6.38/wacom.ko /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/input/tablet/wacom.ko

sudo depmod -a
```

Now reboot.

*Appendix 2:  BambooPT second and third generation support for Lucid and Maverick*
Chris Bagwell has submitted a patch to input-wacom for getting the second and third generation BambooPTs working in Lucid and Maverick.  While single finger touch is supported gestures (multi-touch) are not, at least on xf86-input-wacom.  You should be able to set touch up on the Synaptics touchpad driver to get scroll gestures.  For the patch to work xf86-input-wacom-0.11.0 or better is required.

Follow the instructions in part I. or Appendix 1 for compiling input-wacom.  After you've downloaded the source code folder (and uncompressed it if using the tar) stop.  Download and extract the input-wacom-Backport-2nd-and-3rd-gen-Bamboo-support-to-2.6.30.patch (attached below) on your Desktop.  In the terminal change directory into input-wacom and run:


```
patch -p1 < ~/Desktop/input-wacom-Backport-2nd-and-3rd-gen-Bamboo-support-to-2.6.30.patch
```

to apply the patch.  Then go on and finish compiling input-wacom as normal.  Feel free to post feed back on the patch.


tags:  Lucid, Wacom, Bamboo Pen, Bamboo Pen & Touch, Bamboo Craft, Bamboo Fun, Bamboo

*Edit (11-18-10)*:  With xf86-input-wacom the default ClickForce for the stylus, eraser and touch is 27 (FILTER_PRESSURE_MAX/75, usually around 27).  And the range is 0-2047 because pressure levels are normalized to 2048 levels for all devices since commit "Normalize-pressure-sensitivity.patch".  So for e.g. for the stylus it should look something like:


```
xsetwacom set "Wacom BambooFun 2FG 4x5 Pen stylus" ClickForce "27"  # default is 27, 0-2047
```

They renamed ClickForce to Threshold starting with xf86-input-wacom 0.10.9+.  It should look like:


```
xsetwacom set "Wacom BambooFun 2FG 4x5 Pen stylus" Threshold "27"  # default is 27, 0-2047
```

See the commit "xsetwacom: rename ClickForce to Threshold".  And if the tablet has 1024 pressure levels then the default Threshold would still be about 27 and the range 0-2047.  Remember what the hardware is reporting has been normalized to 2048 levels.

*Edit (12-7-10)*:  Replaced Sample_Bamboo-P&T_xsetwacom-scripts.tar with the updated Sample_Bamboo-P&T_.xsetwacom.sh.  The tar had 581 downloads.

----------


## Favux

*lim1t* describes his setup of a *Wacom Bamboo* (MTE-450A) using the KDE configuration utility (kde-config-tablet) in KUbuntu 11.10.  See *post #922*.


*Sample Wacom Tablet and Tablet PC .xsetwacom.sh scripts*

1)  The Sample_usb&serial_tablet-pc's_.xsetwacom.sh's has samples for serial and usb tablet pc's.  The models include HP TX2000 & TX2500, N-trigs (HP TX2z & Dell XT & XT2), Fujitsu T4210, Toshiba Portege M700 & M750, Lenovo Thinkpad X61t, and the Lenovo Thinkpads X200t & X201t.

The TX2000-wacom.conf-.xsetwacom.sh (which also covered the HP TX2500) had 23 downloads.

2)  The Sample_Intuos3&Intuos4_.xsetwacom.sh.tar.bz2 attached below has a sample Intuos3 and Intuos4 .xsetwacom.sh.  Still need help from someone with a Wacom mouse (cursor) to finalize the cursor sections.

I. and II. helped get an Intuous3 working in Lucid.  The preliminary Intuos3_wacom.conf-.xsetwacom.sh for it had 39 downloads.

3)  The Sample_Bamboo&Cintiq_.xsetwacom.sh.tar.bz2 attached below has a sample Bamboo and Cintiq21UX2 .xsetwacom.sh.

The preliminary Cintiq21UX2_wacom.conf-.xsetwacom.sh had 11 downloads.

Parts I. and II. in the HOW TO helped get an Graphire3 working in Lucid.  See post #7 below.  So far no specific .xsetwacom.sh for the Graphire3.

----------


## mathsguy

Thank you for that. I have followed your guide in Lucid (Ubuntu 10.04) and have a working Bamboo CTH-661.

There are a few things I'd like to change though and don't know how. Perhaps you can help.


The GIMP:
If I configure "extended input devices" in the GIMP and choose "window" as opposed to "screen" - that is the setting in which the input tablet get's mapped to the window in which you are editing rather than the entire screen - then I get TWO mouse pointers!
One of them stays within the window, the other moves around the entire screen. I can only edit my picture if both cursors are within the editing window at the start of my brush stroke. This setting is almost unusable.


In General
I have other programs (eg MyPaint) in which a similar thing occurs as described above and to be honest I am not really all that interested in fixing this issue. You see, what I really want, is to decrease the sensitivity of the bamboo pad significantly! By this I mean the sensitivity when regarded as a mouse/pointer.
I want to be able to make a stroke all the way across the pad and have it leave only a small trail on my screen. 
(I then use xsetwacom set ID mode "Relative" to navigate the entire screen).

Surely something as simple as this is possible? I just can find how.
Searching for 'sensitivity' yields discussions on pressure-sensitivity, not on movement-sensitivity.


any suggestions much appreciated,


mathsguy

----------


## Favux

Hi mathsguy,

Welcome to Ubuntu forums!

Great, first poster has a success story!

For Gimp I'm not for sure but I think there is a long standing bug in GTK which is why you have to use "screen".  I think Alexia Death said that somewhere.

My Paint seems OK for me.  I haven't looked at it too hard.  There isn't a SpeedLevel for the stylus, it's for the cursor.  For that matter I'm not sure that's available in the new xsetwacom.  It sounds almost like you want a negative version of RawSample.  You could play with that and Suppress and see if you can come up with something.

Things seemed to shake down for me after a few reboots.  Or maybe it was a few reinstalls of the drivers?

----------


## VDSA

+1 here. works with my CTL-460 bamboo pen and linuxmint 9 isadora. thanks a lot  :Dancing: 

edit: and the screen setting works with my GIMP setup  :Smile: 

any ideas on how to get support for the small section of tablet outside the grey line? without it, getting right into the corner of the screen is almost impossible

----------


## Favux

Hi VDSA,

Good, second poster also a success story!  On a roll.

Because there is no wacomcpl we can't auto-calibrate.  And there's no xidump so we can't get the coordinates from it.  So we have to go back to the old manual method.

First go to Xorg.0.log in /var/log.  Open in gedit and search 'wacom'.  You'll see coordinates for stylus, eraser and different ones for touch.  So to the .xsetwacom.sh you'd add to the stylus section at the bottom:


```
xsetwacom set stylus topx "0"
xsetwacom set stylus topy "0"
xsetwacom set stylus bottomx "14720"
xsetwacom set stylus bottomy "92000"
```

and if you need touch in it's section:


```
xsetwacom set touch topx "0"
xsetwacom set touch topy "0"
xsetwacom set touch bottomx "480"
xsetwacom set touch bottomy "320"
```

Using the appropriate "Device names" or ID numbers of course.  Your coordinates may be different, those are for a Bamboo P&T.  If you have different ones please post them.  We can collect them for each model.

I haven't tried this but it should work.  Then you just use trial and error, either rerunning the script after each change or using the commands in a terminal.  If the upper left corner is out of reach remember you can use negative numbers like -10,-10 instead of 0,0.

----------


## KonfuseKitty

Wow, SUCCESS! Favux, thank you so much!

My Wacom Graphire is pressure sensitive in Gimp, with Relative movement. In Blender, it has the Relative movement, but isn't pressure sensitive. The same in Krita. But that's no biggie, it's Gimp that matters.

A few questions to follow up:

1. There being no setting for "mouse speed" or "movement-sensitivity", what do I need to do with RawSample and Suppress to slow it down a bit?

2. Beginning with <sudo apt-get install build-essential libx11-dev libxi-dev x11proto-input-dev xserver-xorg-dev tk8.4-dev tcl8.4-dev libncurses5-dev> and twice more later in the process, Terminal returned this:



```
The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
  libqt4-script libqt4-designer libqt4-network libqt4-dbus libmysqlclient16
  libqt4-xmlpatterns libqt4-sql libphonon4 libqt4-xml libqt4-webkit
  libqt4-sql-mysql mysql-common
Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.
```

Shall I ignore this or do as it says? Issue only <apt-get autoremove> or list all the libqt4- stuff after it?

3. Some further Terminal responses that got my attention, I'd appreciate if you'd look through them to be sure all is well:



```
new@new:~/Desktop/linuxwacom-0.8.8-3$ make
Making all in src
make[1]: Entering directory `/home/new/Desktop/linuxwacom-0.8.8-3/src'
Making all in 2.6.30
make[2]: Entering directory `/home/new/Desktop/linuxwacom-0.8.8-3/src/2.6.30'
    Building linuxwacom drivers for 2.6 kernel.
***Note: Drivers not enabled as modules in your kernel config but requested through configure are NOT built
```



```
Unpacking quilt (from .../archives/quilt_0.48-5_all.deb) ...
Processing triggers for man-db ...
Processing triggers for install-info ...
Processing triggers for doc-base ...
Processing 4 added doc-base file(s)...
Registering documents with scrollkeeper...
Setting up cvs (1:1.12.13-12ubuntu1) ...
Ignoring install-info called from maintainer script
The package cvs should be rebuilt with new debhelper to get trigger support
Ignoring install-info called from maintainer script
The package cvs should be rebuilt with new debhelper to get trigger support
```



```
If you ever happen to want to link against installed libraries
in a given directory, LIBDIR, you must either use libtool, and
specify the full pathname of the library, or use the `-LLIBDIR'
flag during linking and do at least one of the following:
   - add LIBDIR to the `LD_LIBRARY_PATH' environment variable
     during execution
   - add LIBDIR to the `LD_RUN_PATH' environment variable
     during linking
   - use the `-Wl,-rpath -Wl,LIBDIR' linker flag
   - have your system administrator add LIBDIR to `/etc/ld.so.conf'
```

Once again, thanks a lot!

----------


## Favux

Hi KonfuseKitty,

Wow, third poster also a success story, and with a Graphire3 yet!

I think RawSample's range is 0-100.  I also think increasing it will speed up the stylus so try the other direction, 3,2,1.  I don't know about 0.  Not much range to play with admittedly.  With Suppress I'm just guessing but it seems if you lose more data points the stylus would also slow down.

I think you can safely ignore the terminal stuff.  Extra libraries take up little room and sometimes it's wrong when it says you can remove them safely.  The Ubuntu kernel isn't monolithic so the wacom.ko kernel driver is built.  I think the other two are due to either the xorg-macros 1.8 update or other changes they've been making in config and make.

----------


## mathsguy

Re: Setting mouse sensitivity

Setting Suppress or RawSample to 0 actually killed my X. I tried playing around with the settings but couldn't get what I wanted. However:

If you change your regular mouse sensitivity to really(!) low when working on the pad, and enable relative mode:


```
xsetwacom set _ID_ Mode "Relative"  # Absolute or Relative
```

then you can use large strokes on the pad to make small strokes on the screen.

good luck everyone,

mathsguy


PS the ID of my devices changes depending on when I plug them in (before booting, or later). So I came up with:


```
ID=`xinput --list | grep Wacom | grep stylus | cut -c 55-57`
xsetwacom set $ID Suppress "2"  # data trimmed, 0-100
xsetwacom set $ID RawSample "4"  # default is 4
xsetwacom set $ID Mode "Relative"  # Absolute or Relative
```

----------


## Quicksand

Favux, thanks for all your contributions -- in this thread, the previous one, and of course that other one before that.  Can you tell I have been following this for a while?

Your instructions are working great on my CTH-460, in 64-bit Lucid.  The stylus works nicely.  But frankly, the touch response is dreadful.

If I run my finger around in circles on the pad, the pointer doesn't really follow -- it will move a bit, then stop, then move some more.  If I'm pretty slow and deliberate, it's much more likely to track accurately.

The other thing is, even in relative mode, I can't get the pointer to move less than (about) 8 or 10 pixels between adjacent positions.  That seems to be the smallest step size, nothing finer.  Can I make this smoother?

I didn't see anything in the xsetwacom list of parameters that looked helpful, and setting the mouse sensitivity via Preferences didn't seem to make any difference at all.  Any thoughts?

----------


## Favux

Hi Quicksand,

Thank you for the kind words.

It would be nice if there were the xsetwacom equivalents of "pointer speed", "pointer acceleration", and "scrolling speed", wouldn't it?  But there don't seem to be, at least yet.



> If I run my finger around in circles on the pad, the pointer doesn't really follow -- it will move a bit, then stop, then move some more. If I'm pretty slow and deliberate, it's much more likely to track accurately.
> 
> The other thing is, even in relative mode, I can't get the pointer to move less than (about) 8 or 10 pixels between adjacent positions. That seems to be the smallest step size, nothing finer. Can I make this smoother?


I'm not seeing any of that.  Touch seems to be working as well as it does in Windows now with the 0.10.7 xf86-input-wacom X driver (new 2FG gestures patch).

Is touch working OK for you in Windows?  Did you spill anything on the tablet?  Is your finger too "dry" or conversely too "oily" (hand lotion etc.)?  Did the install of the usb driver and X driver go OK?

----------


## Quicksand

> I'm not seeing any of that.  Touch seems to be working as well as it does in Windows now with the 0.10.7 xf86-input-wacom X driver (new 2FG gestures patch).
> 
> Is touch working OK for you in Windows?


In what?  Sorry, don't have that here!   :Razz: 

I've been pretty much Ubuntu-only since Edgy.  I do have an old Windows laptop I could try this on, but probably not for a couple of days.




> Did you spill anything on the tablet?  Is your finger too "dry" or conversely too "oily" (hand lotion etc.)?  Did the install of the usb driver and X driver go OK?


I don't think there's anything weird about my finger -- um, well, nothing I should talk about here at least.  Anyway, yeah.

The tablet is new, right out of the box, so unless it's defective nothing strange should have happened to it.  Testing on Windows might help clear that up.  I'm running a Core2 Quad system, so it's definitely not an issue of the OS keeping up!

As far as I could tell, there was nothing wrong with the compilation or installation steps.  No errors at any stage, and I have done my fair share of compiling over the years, so I know what a failed "make" looks like.

I'll do some more testing and report back.

Thanks!

----------


## bromalex

Hi Favux

It's been awhile I've written here, but I've been following the Bamboo developments. I didn't had the time to delve into making my P&T work after upgrading to Lucid, but your excellent tutorial prompted me to try.
You can't imagine how grateful I (we all are) am for your dedication to Ubuntu Wacom users. I can't thank you enough.

I have now my P&T working in Lucid, with your scripts and everything is working very well. Even Touch is now much more reliable than in earlier linuxwacom versions. Maybe not 100% (sometimes you get a left-click when you just want to move the cursor around, but maybe I just need more practice.

Thanks

----------


## Favux

Hi bromalex,

Good to hear from you again.  Thank you.  Glad you're set up.

Ping's new 2FG gesture patch really made a difference.  We're there or nearly there now.

----------


## rhm

Hi Favux. Thank you very much for the installation walkthrough for the Bamboo Pen & Touch CTH-460. I installed it without hassle in a 64-bit Lucid system and most everything seems to be working well, even the pressure sensitivity on Inkscape. I would call this a success, in spite of the glitches in the next paragraph.

I have to agree with Quicksand about the touch response being botchy and mildly annoying to use. Furthermore, the touch toggle function doesn't seem to work. When toggled using the keyboard, "Bamboo P&T touch ON" is the only message that ever pops up. No toggling happens when pressing any of the pad's buttons. Other than this, everything seems to work as expected.

Thanks again for your contributions; I had been waiting for months to use my tablet on Ubuntu and today it has finally happened!

----------


## Favux

Hi rhm,

I'm going to suggest to both of you rebooting a few times.  If that doesn't work try reinstalling the drivers, esp. xf86-input-wacom, and rebooting a few more times.

----------


## robert shearer

Arrrrghhhhh...thump..thump..thump... sound of head being beaten aginst brick wall.

So I hit the first snag as linuxwacom-0.8.8-3.tar.bz2 doesn't exist.
Find linuxwacom-0.8.8-4.tar.bz2 and substitute that in all commands.

Then all is well untill....


```
/configure --enable-wacom --prefix=/usr
```

which returns...



> Note: this package only supports Xorg server older than 1.7.
>           You are running a newer version. 
> Please build xf86-input-wacom instead.
> 
> You can build the kernel driver from this package though.


and sure enough on checking with synaptic xorg is indeed 1:7.5+5ubuntu1

Fool that I am I tried 


```
make
```

anyway and of course it didn't work retuning...
etc,etc,etc...


> make[2]: *** [xf86Wacom.o] Error 1
> make[2]: Leaving directory `/home/blunder/Desktop/linuxwacom-0.8.8-4/src/xdrv'
> make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
> make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/blunder/Desktop/linuxwacom-0.8.8-4/src'
> make: *** [all-recursive] Error 1


Then running.
sudo cp ./src/2.6.30/wacom.ko /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/input/tablet/wacom.ko

returns...
cp: cannot stat `./src/2.6.30/wacom.ko': No such file or directory

So, how do I recover and is there an updated how to that works ??

----------


## Favux

Hi robert shearer,

There's an oops in 0.8.8-4 (out yesterday) and it doesn't build on 1.7 Xservers.  The dev.s already know and should fix it today.  That's why I haven't updated the number.  So be patient.

----------


## robert shearer

Thanks for that.
Yes, I admit to the impatience  :Wave: . Apologies.

Been waiting a month now for my Bamboo Fun to arrive and had researched fully, so I thought.
From the positive experiences of others using your how-to I was expecting it to work more or less without a hitch.

Will try again tonight, do I start from scratch again or do I need to tidy anything from the failed attempt ?

Thanks for *your* patience, 
Cheers, Bob.

----------


## Favux

Hi Bob,

Linuxwacom 0.8.8-4 has been fixed.  You can go ahead and use it.  Good luck!

PS:  Before './configure --enable-wacom --prefix=/usr' you'd do 'make clean'.  But since you need to download the fixed version just delete the tar and the unpacked tar.

----------


## robert shearer

Right,*Progress*.... 1 & 2 now run with no errors and the tablet is recognised and has some functionality.

I am a little confused by... '3)configuration.'

Here is what I think I am being asked to do, please correct me otherwise.

1)replace 10-wacom.conf with the 50-wacom.conf from http://linuxwacom.git.sourceforge.ne...m.conf;hb=HEAD

2)download and extract your script, rename, move and chmod it. etc etc.

and from there,after a reboot, I should have enhanced functionality ?

do I need to edit the script before using it or do I play with it later (if at all ?) ?

I have a Bamboo Fun (CTH661) and xinput --list seems to match the script for id's though not the lines in blue.(yeah, no experience with scripts at all)

Cheers, Bob.

----------


## Favux

> 1)replace 10-wacom.conf with the 50-wacom.conf from http://linuxwacom.git.sourceforge.ne...m.conf;hb=HEAD


No, you shouldn't have to do anything.  I'm just showing what's going on and where it's at.  And also showing you you could use xorg.conf if you wanted to.  You should be able to skip III. and go onto the script.

You want to run 'xinput --list' in a terminal and from the output get your "Device names" and ID numbers (if they are different) and substitute one or the other for the ID numbers in the xsetwacom commands.  Blue lines are lines commented out (#).  Usually because they are comments.

----------


## BobvanderPoel

This is getting me down  :Smile: 

I have a Bamboo Pen and it was working fine until the most recent kernel update. Now, I have Lucid with Linux version 2.6.32-23-generic and X.Org X Server 1.7.6

I rebuilt my linuxwacom-0.8.7-2 and rebooted. the table light didn't light up. So, got the newer linuxwacom-0.8.8-4 and built that. Again, no light. And lsmod shows no wacom module. Doing a lsmod wacom doesn't help

I'd like to get this working again ... help, please.

Pity this can't be automagically updated somehow along with the kernel updates.

Thanks. ... and yes, I'm appreciative and thank you for the work which as been done!

----------


## Favux

First try 'sudo depmod -a' and rebooting.  If that doesn't work add 'wacom' without the quotes to the bottom of the modules file list in /etc/:


```
gksudo gedit /etc/modules
```

and reboot.

----------


## robert shearer

O.K all done, seems most things are working though I have to agree with earlier posters about touch being poor.
It is laggy and stops after a moment or two. Any fast action stops it immediately.

Interestingly after I had run step 1 I tried touch and it was fine for movement.

After step 2 it became slow/erratic and has not improved.

I ran *all* the commands in step 2 from top to bottom.
Were some for other options, should I have not run *all* of them ?

Cheers, Bob

----------


## Favux

Hi Bob,

Let me know how touch is after a few reboots.  Out of curiousity did you run:


```
sudo apt-get build-dep xf86-input-wacom
```

when you did II.?

----------


## BobvanderPoel

Not sure if the "depmod -a" was directed at me ... but I tried that and adding wacom to the /etc/modules.

Neither helped.

I did re-plug the tablet and that brought the light back on. Also, I see (after the replug) that the light goes off/on during boot.

But, still, it doesn't work. Oh, and it is found:

lsusb
Bus 002 Device 002: ID 04b8:011d Seiko Epson Corp. Perfection 1260 Photo
Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 001 Device 006: ID 056a:00d4 Wacom Co., Ltd 

....

Any other ideas/suggestion or what I can do?

----------


## Favux

Hi BobvanderPoel,

Yes, the depmod was for you.  Delete linuxwacom 0.8.8-4 and redo I.  You may have the "bad" version of 0.8.8-4, fixed this afternoon.

----------


## robert shearer

> Hi Bob,
> 
> Let me know how touch is after a few reboots.


OK will check in tomorrow and report.




> Out of curiousity did you run:
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo apt-get build-dep xf86-input-wacom
> ```
> 
> when you did II.?


Yes.

a whole heap of thanks for your continued and unstinting efforts !

Such dedication in the face of our general noobish and grumpy ways deserves a medal.  :Smile:

----------


## BobvanderPoel

> Hi BobvanderPoel,
> 
> Yes, the depmod was for you.  Delete linuxwacom 0.8.8-4 and redo I.  You may have the "bad" version of 0.8.8-4, fixed this afternoon.


Yeah, too many "bobs" around  :Smile: 

I grabbed 0.8.8-4 again and did the dance:

    ./configure --enable-wacom
    sudo make install

But, I think the problem is that the kernel module is not being installed. Checked my directory /lib/modules/2.6.32-23-generic/kernel/drivers/input/tablet and it has drivers with old timestamps:

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  8516 2010-06-11 05:54 acecad.ko
-rw-r--r--  1 root root 25384 2010-06-11 05:54 aiptek.ko
-rw-r--r--  1 root root 12964 2010-06-11 05:54 gtco.ko
-rw-r--r--  1 root root  8424 2010-06-11 05:54 kbtab.ko
-rw-r--r--  1 root root 38496 2010-06-11 05:54 wacom.ko

So, I went back to the tarball dir and decided to hit things with a brick:

[09:51 AM ~/Downloads/linuxwacom-0.8.8-4/src/2.6.30] bob$ make clean
rm -rf *.o *.ko *.mod.* .[a-z]* core *.i


[09:51 AM ~/Downloads/linuxwacom-0.8.8-4/src/2.6.30] bob$ make
    Building linuxwacom drivers for 2.6 kernel.
***Note: Drivers not enabled as modules in your kernel config but requested through configure are NOT built
make -C /lib/modules/2.6.32-23-generic/build M=/home/bob/Downloads/linuxwacom-0.8.8-4/src/2.6.30
make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.32-23-generic'
  LD      /home/bob/Downloads/linuxwacom-0.8.8-4/src/2.6.30/built-in.o
  CC [M]  /home/bob/Downloads/linuxwacom-0.8.8-4/src/2.6.30/wacom_wac.o
  CC [M]  /home/bob/Downloads/linuxwacom-0.8.8-4/src/2.6.30/wacom_sys.o
  LD [M]  /home/bob/Downloads/linuxwacom-0.8.8-4/src/2.6.30/wacom.o
  Building modules, stage 2.
  MODPOST 1 modules
  CC      /home/bob/Downloads/linuxwacom-0.8.8-4/src/2.6.30/wacom.mod.o
  LD [M]  /home/bob/Downloads/linuxwacom-0.8.8-4/src/2.6.30/wacom.ko
make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.32-23-generic'

[09:51 AM ~/Downloads/linuxwacom-0.8.8-4/src/2.6.30] bob$ sudo make install
make: Nothing to be done for `install'.

So ... for some reason the modules are being created, but not installed????

Did I do my original configure incorrectly?

----------


## Favux

Hi Bob,

You're doing a 'sudo make install' on linuxwacom.  Don't do that, it won't compiled your X driver wacom_drv.so.  That's from xf86-input-wacom.  You just want to copy the wacom.ko (usb driver) from the linuxwacom compile into place.

----------


## BobvanderPoel

> Hi Bob,
> 
> You're doing a 'sudo make install' on linuxwacom.  Don't do that, it won't compiled your X driver wacom_drv.so.  That's from xf86-input-wacom.  You just want to copy the wacom.ko (usb driver) from the linuxwacom compile into place.


Oh ... okay. I copied the wacom.ko to the current modules dir /lib/modules/2.6.32-23-generic/kernel/drivers/input/tablet and just did a "sudo modprobe wacom" without rebooting and IT WORKS.

Wonderful. Thanks for the help!

But, isn't this a bit odd for making/installing a kernel module? Not to criticize ... but why not just have the Makefile do this? Didn't previous versions work (I don't recall having to manually install the file, but I'm getting old).

Best,

----------


## robert shearer

Several reboots later and the touch behaviour has not changed. 

If I move  r e a l l y  s l o w l y  it tracks ok. 

If I speed up it stops dead and I have to lift my finger for it to reset and accept input again.

If I start fast it moves about 3mm then locks up.


The pen is fine, can move it as fast and as far as the mouse so the problem would appear to be settings/software rather than hardware.

What can you suggest I could modify/experiment with ??

----------


## Favux

Well, the settings are in the touch section of the script.  None seem to apply.  Have you tried turning touch on and off a few times?  Playing with the touch toggle script I did.  That's one difference I can think of.  Restarting X a few times?

i'm not sure why some of us have good touch on first install of the drivers and others don't.  Mine is on a 32-bit install.  What bit install is your Lucid?

About all I can suggest is reinstall the drivers and reboot a few times and see if that makes a difference.

----------


## robert shearer

> Well, the settings are in the touch section of the script.  None seem to apply.  Have you tried turning touch on and off a few times?  Playing with the touch toggle script I did.  That's one difference I can think of.  Restarting X a few times?


Yes, tried all of those last night.




> i'm not sure why some of us have good touch on first install of the drivers and others don't.  Mine is on a 32-bit install.  What bit install is your Lucid?


32-bit Lucid here.




> About all I can suggest is reinstall the drivers and reboot a few times and see if that makes a difference.


O.K.  The only other thing that may( or may not) be relevant is that since installing the drivers I have had some weird behaviour at cold-boot.
Several panel indicators and applets don't load and notifications pop-up asking if I want to delete them from my configuration.

I decline and then log out and back in and this fixes it. Everything loads then. Perhaps some conflicts but I don't see why touch would be affected and not pen.

Perhaps it is a reverse Kipling effect ??? 
 ' the moving finger having writ, does not move on'

----------


## robert shearer

AHA!  I went to your script and edited it to 'touch "off' instead of 'on'.
Rebooted and nothing had changed. Touch still worked so presumably the script is not being applied ??

Went back and read the how to and compared the 'Default 10-wacom.conf' you show in your how-to to mine. 

Here is mine
Section "InputClass"
	Identifier "Wacom class"
	MatchProduct "Wacom|WACOM"
	MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"
	Driver "wacom"
EndSection

Section "InputClass"
	Identifier "Wacom serial class"
	MatchProduct "Serial Wacom Tablet"
	Driver "wacom"
	Option "ForceDevice" "ISDV4"
EndSection

# N-Trig Duosense Electromagnetic Digitizer
Section "InputClass"
	Identifier "Wacom N-Trig class"
	MatchProduct "HID 1b96:0001"
	MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"
	Driver "wacom"
EndSection

Should i replace it with the one in the How-to ??

----------


## Favux

I showed the latest wacom.conf in xf86-input-wacom 0.10.7 or newer.  You have the default Lucid 10-wacom.conf like I do and which should be the same at least for the usb snippet funtionally.

On touch, do you mean the button isn't turning touch off or even changing the script to turn it off isn't working?

That suggests a problem with another driver grabbing touch.  Which would be why it's so bad.  Our candidates are Synaptics or evdev.

Let's look at your 'xinput --list' and Xorg.0.log in /var/log.  The log is big so right click on it and compress with Create  Archive before posting it with Manage Attachments.

----------


## robert shearer

> On touch, do you mean the button isn't turning touch off or even changing the script to turn it off isn't working?


Here is my modification to the script, I set touch to off yet I can still move the cursor after a reboot so touch is still on ?

## touch = ID 11 = "Wacom BambooFun 2FG 4x5 Finger"
xsetwacom set 11 Touch "off"
xsetwacom set 11 Gesture "on"
# 1FG dbl. tap is left click, 2FG dbl. tap is right click
xsetwacom set 11 ZoomDistance "50"  # default is 50
xsetwacom set 11 ScrollDistance "20"  # default is 20
xsetwacom set 11 TapTime "250"  # 2FG R click, default is 250 ms

I don't have gestures or Scroll working (presumably as the input is too fast) but zoom works for some things.

Here is xinput --list

blunder@blunder-desktop:~$ xinput --list
⎡ Virtual core pointer                    	id=2	[master pointer  (3)]
⎜   ↳ Virtual core XTEST pointer              	id=4	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Wacom BambooFun 2FG 6x8 Pen eraser      	id=8	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Wacom BambooFun 2FG 6x8 Pen stylus      	id=9	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Wacom BambooFun 2FG 6x8 Finger pad      	id=10	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Wacom BambooFun 2FG 6x8 Finger touch    	id=11	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Microsoft Microsoft Wheel Mouse Optical®	id=12	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Macintosh mouse button emulation        	id=14	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎣ Virtual core keyboard                   	id=3	[master keyboard (2)]
    ↳ Virtual core XTEST keyboard             	id=5	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Power Button                            	id=6	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Power Button                            	id=7	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ CHICONY HP Basic USB Keyboard           	id=13	[slave  keyboard (3)]


Xorg.0.log attached (I hope - first time for everything)

----------


## Favux

Well it looks like the Wacom drivers have touch.  But it's not totally clear to me.  I don't know where mouse2 and mouse3 are coming from.  Maybe spurious events that are interfering?  Need to look at it some more.  

Arguing for another driver is that touch off in the script isn't working.  Correct, no effect?

What's:


```
dmesg | grep [Ww]acom
```

look like?  And:


```
ls -l /dev/input/by-path
```

----------


## robert shearer

> Arguing for another driver is that touch off in the script isn't working. Correct, no effect?


That is correct, no effect. 
Touch is off in the script but I can still move the cursor with my finger on the touchpad.




```
dmesg | grep [Ww]acom
```

[   13.204552] usbcore: registered new interface driver wacom
[   13.204560] wacom: v1.52-pc-0.3:USB Wacom tablet driver



```
ls -l /dev/input/by-path
```


total 0
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 9 2010-07-02 10:33 pci-0000:00:0a.0-usb-0:1:1.0-mouse -> ../mouse2
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 9 2010-07-02 10:33 pci-0000:00:0a.0-usb-0:1:1.0-wacom -> ../event5
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 9 2010-07-02 10:33 pci-0000:00:0a.0-usb-0:1:1.1-mouse -> ../mouse3
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 9 2010-07-02 10:33 pci-0000:00:0a.0-usb-0:1:1.1-wacom -> ../event6
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 9 2010-07-02 10:33 pci-0000:00:10.1-usb-0:2:1.0-event-mouse -> ../event3
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 9 2010-07-02 10:33 pci-0000:00:10.1-usb-0:2:1.0-mouse -> ../mouse1
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 9 2010-07-02 10:33 pci-0000:00:10.2-usb-0:2:1.0-event-kbd -> ../event4

*EDIT,*
OK  now I have the script running correctly, can turn touch on or off from the script and edits apply. Good.
Unfortunately the touch behaviour is still as bad.

----------


## robert shearer

*'Now we are cooking with gas'* (obscure New Zealand-ish for 'Smokin !'  (almost hot)

Poor touch now much improved !.


If I run 


```
xsetwacom get 11 suppress
```

This returns   4

From 

```
man wacom
```

 the default for all is  2.

so i added a line to your script.....xsetwacom set 11 Suppress "1" 
  (Experimented unsuccessfully with , 2, .5, 0 )
*Warning Warning Will Robinson:*  TOO LOW AND THINGS (such as X) BECOME UNSTABLE. 

 Now I have *much better* movement parameters.

## touch = ID 11 = "Wacom BambooFun 2FG 6x8 Finger"
xsetwacom set 11 Touch "on"
xsetwacom set 11 Gesture "off"
xsetwacom set 11 Suppress "1"
# 1FG dbl. tap is left click, 2FG dbl. tap is right click
xsetwacom set 11 ZoomDistance "50"  # default is 50
xsetwacom set 11 ScrollDistance "20"  # default is 20
xsetwacom set 11 TapTime "250"  # 2FG R click, default is 250 ms

note that *11* is *My* id for finger/touch YMMV

will report with more results from the next round of experiments.
Cheers all.
Bob.


@Favux... could you post the output of...


```
xsetwacom get 11 suppress
```



```
xsetwacom get 11 capacity
```



```
xsetwacom get 11 speed
```



```
xsetwacom get 11 cursorprox
```

----------


## Favux

Hi Robert,

Your dmesg output puzzles me a little.  Here's mine:


```
~$ dmesg | grep [Ww]acom
[   15.863453] input: Wacom BambooFun 2FG 4x5 Pen as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:0b.1/usb3/3-1/3-1:1.0/input/input4
[   15.912574] input: Wacom BambooFun 2FG 4x5 Finger as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:0b.1/usb3/3-1/3-1:1.1/input/input5
[   15.930114] usbcore: registered new interface driver wacom
[   15.930524] wacom: v1.52-pc-0.3:USB Wacom tablet driver
```

and


```
~$ ls -l /dev/input/by-path
total 0
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 9 2010-07-02 00:06 pci-0000:00:0b.1-usb-0:1:1.0-mouse -> ../mouse1
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 9 2010-07-02 00:06 pci-0000:00:0b.1-usb-0:1:1.1-mouse -> ../mouse2
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 9 2010-07-02 00:06 platform-i8042-serio-0-event-kbd -> ../event3
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 9 2010-07-02 00:06 platform-i8042-serio-1-event-mouse -> ../event6
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 9 2010-07-02 00:06 platform-i8042-serio-1-mouse -> ../mouse3
```

RE your questions:


```
~$ xsetwacom get 11 suppress
4
```



```
~$ xsetwacom get 11 capacity
-1
```

Capacity never worked right due to hardware issues so now it's hardcoded in and you can't change it anymore.


```
~$ xsetwacom get 11 speed
Unknown parameter name 'speed'.
```

SpeedLevel only applies to the Wacom tablet mouse (cursor) as far as I know.


```
~$ xsetwacom get 11 cursorprox
42
```

Same would apply, I think.

----------


## robert shearer

> Hi Robert,
> 
> Your dmesg output puzzles me a little.  Here's mine:
> 
> 
> ```
> ~$ dmesg | grep [Ww]acom
> [   15.863453] input: Wacom BambooFun 2FG 4x5 Pen as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:0b.1/usb3/3-1/3-1:1.0/input/input4
> [   15.912574] input: Wacom BambooFun 2FG 4x5 Finger as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:0b.1/usb3/3-1/3-1:1.1/input/input5
> ...


Yes, looks like my tablet isn't being registered.
Just tried unplugging and replugging but dmesg stays the same and the configuration reverts so none of the script settings apply.

Tried another usb socket and all the id numbers changed.Went back to the original usb socket and the id's were restored.

Went to the script and tried to run it in a terminal for some output but it flashes up for a moment then is gone, though it does work and is applied.

----------


## Favux

Wow.

After a lot of messing around I think I managed to replicate the problems with touch you are describing.  After doing that I discovered with:


```
xsetwacom --get touch Mode
```

that Mode was set to Absolute.  For touch it should be Relative, and it's suppose to be hard coded in nowadays.  So what appears to be happening is stylus settings are getting "stuck" and applying to touch.  Once I added to the touch section of the script:


```
xsetwacom set touch Mode "Relative"
```

and reran the script the major problem seemed to be fixed.  Once that was done Suppress, RawSample, and ClickForce stopped reflecting the stylus settings and went back to the touch defaults.  Which are apparently 4, 2, and 27 respectively.

I'm hoping I've gotten lucky and "solved" the problem for anyone having difficulty with touch.  Obviously interested in feedback.

----------


## robert shearer

Well, if I weren't old and grey already then attempting to get a Bamboo fun working would sure make me that way.

Favux, I have made a complete new install on another machine. The *only* things it has in common with the first is the Wacom tablet and the CRT monitor.

The touch behaviour is *exactly* the same as for the other install.
Laggy touch, no gestures, no scrolling, pen is fine.

This time 

```
dmesg | grep [Ww]acom
```

gives...
~$ dmesg | grep [Ww]acom
[   13.247193] input: Wacom BambooFun 2FG 6x8 Pen as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.0/usb2/2-3/2-3:1.0/input/input6
[   13.286796] input: Wacom BambooFun 2FG 6x8 Finger as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.0/usb2/2-3/2-3:1.1/input/input7
[   13.304749] usbcore: registered new interface driver wacom
[   13.304755] wacom: v1.52-pc-0.3:USB Wacom tablet driver

so it cannot be that for this, or the other presumably.

Again I checked the touch speed after step 1, it was fine though nothing else worked- tap click etc.

Step 2 cripples touch and I do not know why.

The only workaround I posted earlier but this does not give gestures, scrolling etc just a slightly better acceleration.

As you and others have 


> as good as windows


 I am at a loss to know why.

Is it Chipset ? both my compys run single core AMD cpu's and ATI graphics 
Are the others who are experiencing laggy, crippled touch using the same or something else ?? are you ??.

Is there another version of ubuntu that is more configurable ?
I have 8.04 and 9.04 on this machine, is there a How-to for Bamboo Fun Medium for those versions I could try..?


*EDIT...* our posts must have crossed in the ether!!  will try your mods now and report.  Thanks, Bob.

----------


## robert shearer

NO joy, tried xsetwacom set touch Mode "Relative"
   and        xsetwacom set 12 Mode "Relative"  as below.

No change at all, rebooted both times.


Here is the modified script ...
## Device names and ID numbers from 'xinput --list'.

## stylus = ID 10 = "Wacom BambooFun 2FG 6x8 Pen"
xsetwacom set 10 Suppress "2"  # data trimmed, 0-100
xsetwacom set 10 RawSample "20"  # default is 4
xsetwacom set 10 ClickForce "6"  # 1-21
xsetwacom set 10 PressCurve "5 10 90 95"
xsetwacom set 10 TPCButton "on"
xsetwacom set 10 Mode "Absolute"  # or Relative
xsetwacom set 10 Button1 "1"  # left mouse click
xsetwacom set 10 Button2 "3"  # right mouse click
xsetwacom set 10 Button3 "2"  # middle mouse click

## eraser = ID 9 = "Wacom BambooFun 2FG 6x8 Pen eraser"
xsetwacom set 9 Suppress "2"  # data trimmed, 0-100
xsetwacom set 9 RawSample "20"  #default is 4
xsetwacom set 9 ClickForce "6"  # 1-21
xsetwacom set 9 PressCurve "0 10 90 100"
xsetwacom set 9 Mode "Absolute"  # or Relative
xsetwacom set 9 Button1 "1"

## touch = ID 12 = "Wacom BambooFun 2FG 6x8 Finger"

xsetwacom set 12 Touch "on"
xsetwacom set 12 Gesture "on"
xsetwacom set 12 Mode "Relative"
# 1FG dbl. tap is left click, 2FG dbl. tap is right click
xsetwacom set 12 ZoomDistance "50"  # default is 50
xsetwacom set 12 ScrollDistance "20"  # default is 20
xsetwacom set 12 TapTime "250"  # 2FG R click, default is 250 ms

## pad = ID 11 = "Wacom BambooFun 2FG 6x8 Finger pad"
xsetwacom set 11 Button1 "key ctrl t"  # toggle touch script
xsetwacom set 11 Button2 "key backspace"
xsetwacom set 11 Button3 "3"  # right mouse click
xsetwacom set 11 Button4 "key alt left"  # Back a page in FireFox


and now ....
blunder@blunder-desktop:~$ xsetwacom get 12 mode
Relative
blunder@blunder-desktop:~$ xsetwacom get 12 suppress
4
blunder@blunder-desktop:~$ xsetwacom get 12 rawsample
2
blunder@blunder-desktop:~$ xsetwacom get 12 clickforce
27
blunder@blunder-desktop:~$

----------


## Favux

Darn.  Bummer.  I was hoping I had it.  And your sure the ID number for touch is right?

Oh well, I'm going to go pass out.

----------


## robert shearer

~$ xinput --list
⎡ Virtual core pointer                    	id=2	[master pointer  (3)]
⎜   ↳ Virtual core XTEST pointer              	id=4	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Wacom BambooFun 2FG 6x8 Pen eraser      	id=9	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Wacom BambooFun 2FG 6x8 Pen stylus      	id=10	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Wacom BambooFun 2FG 6x8 Finger pad      	id=11	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Wacom BambooFun 2FG 6x8 Finger touch    	id=12	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Microsoft Basic Optical Mouse           	id=13	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Macintosh mouse button emulation        	id=15	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎣ Virtual core keyboard                   	id=3	[master keyboard (2)]
    ↳ Virtual core XTEST keyboard             	id=5	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Power Button                            	id=6	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Power Button                            	id=7	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Sleep Button                            	id=8	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ AT Translated Set 2 keyboard            	id=14	[slave  keyboard (3)]


but it is good news that you have replicated the problem and know what we are experiencing...

----------


## Favux

OK, one thing I forgot to mention is I messed with the 10-synaptics.conf at /usr/lib/X11/xorg.conf.d/.  I changed the first snippet from:


```
Section "InputClass"
	Identifier "touchpad catchall"
	MatchIsTouchpad "on"
	MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"
	Driver "synaptics"
EndSection
```

to


```
Section "InputClass"
	Identifier "touchpad catchall"
	MatchIsTouchpad "on"
	MatchProduct "Wacom|WACOM"
	Option "ignore" "on"
	MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"
	Driver "synaptics"
EndSection
```

not because I hold out much hope but because that was another change active on my system when I "fixed" touch.

Be careful when editing a .conf file.  Be prepared to restore from the command line using nano if you do.  It's easy to break things with the .conf files, just like xorg.conf.

Oh and by the way I ended up with the xorg.conf and new udev rules to "replicate" the problem.  After a long and winding road.

----------


## rhm

Hi Favux, 

I took to heart the rebooting several times business, and after many a reboot, no dice: the touch behavior is exactly as Robert described in an earlier post. 

I read through the conversation between you and Robert and set out to modifying my files accordingly. Before I started, I plugged the tablet in and lo and behold! It no longer works. It was working fine (as described before) yesterday. The only thing that has changed has been that I applied this week's proposed updates.

So, should I go through the installation process again or is there a simpler fix?

----------


## Favux

Hi rhm,

A new kernel came through two days ago.  That means your compiled wacom.ko isn't in the new kernel's modules directory.  So first try copying the compiled wacom.ko into the new directory.  If that doesn't work you'll have to recompile the wacom.ko (I.).

----------


## rhm

> Hi rhm,
> 
> A new kernel came through two days ago.  That means your compiled wacom.ko isn't in the new kernel's modules directory.  So first try copying the compiled wacom.ko into the new directory.  If that doesn't work you'll have to recompile the wacom.ko (I.).


I did: 

```
~$ sudo cp /lib64/modules/2.6.32-22-generic/kernel/drivers/input/tablet/wacom.ko /lib64/modules/2.6.32-23-generic/kernel/drivers/input/tablet/
```

 and rebooted. Then I did 

```
lsmod | grep wacom
```

 and nothing came up.

Should I recompile? Will this happen with every kernel upgrade?

Also, it still does not work.

----------


## Favux

Did you "depmod -a' before rebooting?  I usually used the compile wacom.ko in the unpacked linuxwacom source code tar.

Yes every kernel update.  Kernel updates are frequent with a new release but after a month or two they start coming less frequently.  And since it only takes 10 minutes to compile or so, once you've done it a couple times, it's not a big deal.

----------


## rhm

I didn't depmod -a before rebooting. I'll get on that now, reboot, and let you know how it goes.

----------


## rhm

No luck. I'll recompile now.

----------


## rhm

Alright. I'm back in business.

The same two problems persist:

Touch-toggle script does not turn off the touch behavior and only displays an "ON" message. It also only works with the keyboard shortcut.Touch behavior is dismal.

Both issues are addressed earlier in the post, so I'll look into them. If you have any pointers in the mean time, I'll be happy to take them.

Thanks for all the help so far!

----------


## rhm

Hey Favux,

I tried modifying the scripts as best as I understood from this thread, without success. 

Looking up the device ID's I get:


```
~$ xinput --list
⎡ Virtual core pointer                    	id=2	[master pointer  (3)]
⎜   ↳ Virtual core XTEST pointer              	id=4	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Broadcom Corp                           	id=11	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Wacom BambooFun 2FG 4x5 Pen eraser      	id=12	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Wacom BambooFun 2FG 4x5 Pen stylus      	id=13	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Wacom BambooFun 2FG 4x5 Finger pad      	id=14	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Wacom BambooFun 2FG 4x5 Finger touch    	id=15	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad              	id=18	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Macintosh mouse button emulation        	id=20	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎣ Virtual core keyboard                   	id=3	[master keyboard (2)]
    ↳ Virtual core XTEST keyboard             	id=5	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Video Bus                               	id=6	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Video Bus                               	id=7	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Power Button                            	id=8	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Sleep Button                            	id=9	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Broadcom Corp                           	id=10	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Laptop Integrated Webcam                	id=16	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ AT Translated Set 2 keyboard            	id=17	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Dell WMI hotkeys                        	id=19	[slave  keyboard (3)]
```

The ID's are different than the ones in the script file, but when I replace them accordingly, the tablet's behavior remains the same, but my laptop's trackpad becomes glitchy.

Also, I was unable to switch the xsetwacom "Absolute" setting to "Relative" because I get:


```
~$ xsetwacom --get touch Mode
Cannot find device 'touch'.
```

I'm stumped. I'll take any help you have to give.

----------


## Favux

ID numbers will vary from computer to computer.  Just as long as you're getting the same ones with each reboot or usb plug in.  If not then you use the "Device names".

It sure sounds like a driver other than Wacom has your touch.  What does:


```
xsetwacom list
```

show?  

Did you try changing Synaptics like I showed?  Can you tell which driver has touch with Xorg.0.log in /var/log?

----------


## rhm

~

```
$ xsetwacom list
Wacom BambooFun 2FG 4x5 Pen eraser ERASER    
Wacom BambooFun 2FG 4x5 Pen stylus STYLUS    
Wacom BambooFun 2FG 4x5 Finger pad PAD       
Wacom BambooFun 2FG 4x5 Finger touch TOUCH
```

I'm attaching the Xorg.0.log from /var/log. I looked at it, but unfortunately I'm not sure what it is that I am looking for.

I had missed modifying the 10-synaptic.conf in /usr/lib/X11/xorg.conf.d, but just finished modifying it before sending this out. So far there does not seem to be any changes.

----------


## rhm

> I had missed modifying the 10-synaptic.conf in /usr/lib/X11/xorg.conf.d, but just finished modifying it before sending this out. So far there does not seem to be any changes.


I take that back. After rebooting, two things happened: 1) there was no touch on the tablet. 2) The mouse movement had been accelerated to the point of discomfort. 

I reverted the changes, rebooted (actually just logged out and back in... is there a better way to do this?) and things are back to "normal".

----------


## Favux

Hi rhm,

Actually:



> 1) there was no touch on the tablet.


may have been progress.  It may have signalled the wrong driver, Synaptics, wasn't grabbing the Bamboo anymore.  An xinput & xsetwacom list, and Xorg.0.log might be interesting.

I have some harebrained ideas now.  I'll have to boot back into Lucid to test them.  To much chance of the system blowing up.  So it won't be for a while.

----------


## rhm

> Hi rhm,
> 
> Actually:
> 
> may have been progress.  It may have signalled the wrong driver, Synaptics, wasn't grabbing the Bamboo anymore.  An xinput & xsetwacom list, and Xorg.0.log might be interesting.
> 
> I have some harebrained ideas now.  I'll have to boot back into Lucid to test them.  To much chance of the system blowing up.  So it won't be for a while.


Here's the output of xsetwacom list:


```
~$ xsetwacom list
Wacom BambooFun 2FG 4x5 Pen eraser ERASER    
Wacom BambooFun 2FG 4x5 Pen stylus STYLUS
```

and xinput list



```
~$ xinput list
⎡ Virtual core pointer                    	id=2	[master pointer  (3)]
⎜   ↳ Virtual core XTEST pointer              	id=4	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Broadcom Corp                           	id=11	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Wacom BambooFun 2FG 4x5 Pen eraser      	id=12	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Wacom BambooFun 2FG 4x5 Pen stylus      	id=13	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad              	id=16	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Macintosh mouse button emulation        	id=17	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎣ Virtual core keyboard                   	id=3	[master keyboard (2)]
    ↳ Virtual core XTEST keyboard             	id=5	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Video Bus                               	id=6	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Video Bus                               	id=7	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Power Button                            	id=8	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Sleep Button                            	id=9	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Broadcom Corp                           	id=10	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Laptop Integrated Webcam                	id=14	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ AT Translated Set 2 keyboard            	id=15	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Dell WMI hotkeys
```

And attached you'll find the xorg.O.log.

Also, I'm pretty happy that at least the stylus is working, because the laptop's touchpad is pretty much useless right now. Time to revert the changes to a more usable state =)

Thanks for all your help today!

----------


## robert shearer

> OK, one thing I forgot to mention is I messed with the 10-synaptics.conf at /usr/lib/X11/xorg.conf.d/.  I changed the first snippet from:
> 
> 
> ```
> Section "InputClass"
> 	Identifier "touchpad catchall"
> 	MatchIsTouchpad "on"
> 	MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"
> 	Driver "synaptics"
> ...


OK I will try that.

Edit no, that *broke* the touch-pad and it was no longer recognised.
Even worse, having reverted the changes and rebooted twice it remains broken ! 

xsetwacom list
Wacom BambooFun 2FG 6x8 Pen eraser ERASER    
Wacom BambooFun 2FG 6x8 Pen stylus STYLUS 

~$ xinput --list
⎡ Virtual core pointer                    	id=2	[master pointer  (3)]
⎜   ↳ Virtual core XTEST pointer              	id=4	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Wacom BambooFun 2FG 6x8 Pen eraser      	id=8	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Wacom BambooFun 2FG 6x8 Pen stylus      	id=9	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Microsoft Microsoft Wheel Mouse Optical®	id=10	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Macintosh mouse button emulation        	id=12	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎣ Virtual core keyboard                   	id=3	[master keyboard (2)]
    ↳ Virtual core XTEST keyboard             	id=5	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Power Button                            	id=6	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Power Button                            	id=7	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ CHICONY HP Basic USB Keyboard           	id=11	[slave  keyboard (3)]

*No touch at all.*

----------


## Favux

Ouch!  Try a power off to clear it.

OK, remove the changes from 10-synaptics.conf.  Add to the default 10-wacom.conf:


```
Section "InputClass"
	Identifier "Wacom touchpad class"
	MatchIsTouchpad "on"
	MatchProduct "Wacom|WACOM"
	MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"
	Driver "wacom"
EndSection
```

so it looks like:


```
Section "InputClass"
	Identifier "Wacom class"
	MatchProduct "Wacom|WACOM"
	MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"
	Driver "wacom"
EndSection

Section "InputClass"
	Identifier "Wacom touchpad class"
	MatchIsTouchpad "on"
	MatchProduct "Wacom|WACOM"
	MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"
	Driver "wacom"
EndSection

Section "InputClass"
	Identifier "Wacom serial class"
	MatchProduct "Serial Wacom Tablet"
	Driver "wacom"
	Option "ForceDevice" "ISDV4"
EndSection

# N-Trig Duosense Electromagnetic Digitizer
Section "InputClass"
	Identifier "Wacom N-Trig class"
	MatchProduct "HID 1b96:0001"
	MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"
	Driver "wacom"
EndSection
```

----------


## robert shearer

Working again, had to delete the  10-synaptics.conf. backup for some strange reason.
Even booted into Windows just to check that it was a config and not something fatal, phew !

OK, added the section to default 10-wacom.conf as shown rebooted with no change.
Tried the script with and without "Relative mode"=no change and with suppress at 1 and at 4.  OKish at 1, the usual lag at 4.
Still no gestures or scrolling.

----------


## Favux

I have gestures including scrolling.  Are you trying it in Firefox or whatever?




> suppress at 1 and at 4. OKish at 1


Is touch smooth or still jerky?

Let's see 'xinput list', 'xsetwacom list', and Xorg.0.log again.

----------


## Favux

Oh, one other thing.  I'm using the updated 60-wacom.rules I just attached to the HOW TO.  Don't think those will make any difference.  It was for the symlinks when I was experimenting with the xorg.conf.

The one difference we seem to have is you have a synaptics touchpad and I don't.  How would initializing one affect the other?  Not seeing it.

----------


## robert shearer

> Oh, one other thing.  I'm using the updated 60-wacom.rules I just attached to the HOW TO.  Don't think those will make any difference.  It was for the symlinks when I was experimenting with the xorg.conf.
> 
> The one difference we seem to have is you have a synaptics touchpad and I don't.  How would initializing one affect the other?  Not seeing it.


synaptics touchpad ? do you mean in a config somewhere or an actual touchpad ? (desktop here no touchpad)



> Is touch smooth or still jerky?


Jerky (compared to using it in Windows or on my old Mac) at 1 until I move too fast then it locks up.

~$ xinput list
⎡ Virtual core pointer                    	id=2	[master pointer  (3)]
⎜   ↳ Virtual core XTEST pointer              	id=4	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Wacom BambooFun 2FG 6x8 Pen eraser      	id=8	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Wacom BambooFun 2FG 6x8 Pen stylus      	id=9	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Wacom BambooFun 2FG 6x8 Finger pad      	id=10	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Wacom BambooFun 2FG 6x8 Finger touch    	id=11	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Microsoft Microsoft Wheel Mouse Optical®	id=12	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Macintosh mouse button emulation        	id=14	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎣ Virtual core keyboard                   	id=3	[master keyboard (2)]
    ↳ Virtual core XTEST keyboard             	id=5	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Power Button                            	id=6	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Power Button                            	id=7	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ CHICONY HP Basic USB Keyboard           	id=13	[slave  keyboard (3)]

~$ xsetwacom list
Wacom BambooFun 2FG 6x8 Pen eraser ERASER    
Wacom BambooFun 2FG 6x8 Pen stylus STYLUS    
Wacom BambooFun 2FG 6x8 Finger pad PAD       
Wacom BambooFun 2FG 6x8 Finger touch TOUCH


*EDIT* I note that my 10-wacom.conf is different to the default shown in the How-to.

Here is *mine..*
Section "InputClass"
	Identifier "Wacom class"
	MatchProduct "Wacom|WACOM"
	MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"
	Driver "wacom"
EndSection

Section "InputClass"
	Identifier "Wacom touchpad class"
	MatchIsTouchpad "on"
	MatchProduct "Wacom|WACOM"
	MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"
	Driver "wacom"
EndSection

Section "InputClass"
	Identifier "Wacom serial class"
	MatchProduct "Serial Wacom Tablet"
	Driver "wacom"
	Option "ForceDevice" "ISDV4"
EndSection

# N-Trig Duosense Electromagnetic Digitizer
Section "InputClass"
	Identifier "Wacom N-Trig class"
	MatchProduct "HID 1b96:0001"
	MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"
	Driver "wacom"
EndSection

and the *How-to Default*...
Section "InputClass"
	Identifier "Wacom class"
# WALTOP needs a patched kernel driver, that isn't in mainline lk yet,
# so for now just let it fall through and be picked up by evdev instead.
#	MatchProduct "Wacom|WALTOP|WACOM"
	MatchProduct "Wacom|WACOM"
	MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"
	Driver "wacom"
EndSection

Section "InputClass"
	Identifier "Wacom serial class"
	MatchProduct "Serial Wacom Tablet"
	Driver "wacom"
	Option "ForceDevice" "ISDV4"
EndSection

Section "InputClass"
        Identifier "Wacom serial class identifiers"
        MatchProduct "WACf|FUJ02e5|FUJ02e7"
        Driver "wacom"
        Option "ForceDevice" "ISDV4"
EndSection


# N-Trig Duosense Electromagnetic Digitizer
Section "InputClass"
	Identifier "Wacom N-Trig class"
	MatchProduct "HID 1b96:0001|N-Trig Pen"
	MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"
	Driver "wacom"
Option "Button2" "3"
EndSection


Should I change it ?


Hmmm, I've just been burning a cd and realised that I am using K3b and when I installed that it pulled in lots of associated KDE packages.
Could this have some effect ?.

Tomorrow I may try a clean install on an old drive and see if things are different.

Thanks buckets for your help so far !

cheers,
Bob.

----------


## Favux

Oh, by:



> Edit no, that broke the touch-pad and it was no longer recognised.


you meant the Bamboo touchpad.  Right, the same happened with rhm and me using the wacom.conf.  When using the xorg.conf however the Bamboo's touch was still working for me.

I don't see how changing the 10-wacom.conf would affect anything.  The HOW TO default is a more recent version from the LWP but for the Bamboo they should be functionally equivalent.  Again I'm just showing the latest version.

Other than my Xorg.0.log reading:


```
(II) config/udev: Adding input device Wacom BambooFun 2FG 4x5 Pen (/dev/input/event4)
(**) Wacom BambooFun 2FG 6x8 Pen: Applying InputClass "Wacom class"
(II) LoadModule: "wacom"
```

instead of:


```
(II) config/udev: Adding input device Wacom BambooFun 2FG 6x8 Pen (/dev/input/event5)
(**) Wacom BambooFun 2FG 6x8 Pen: Applying InputClass "evdev tablet catchall"
(**) Wacom BambooFun 2FG 6x8 Pen: Applying InputClass "Wacom class"
(II) LoadModule: "wacom"
```

your Xorg.0.log now looks identical and correct.

----------


## robert shearer

Hmmm...evdev ?

my /usr/lib/X11/xorg.conf.d/05-evdev.conf 
# Catchall classes for input devices
# We don't simply match on any device since that also adds accelerometers
# and other devices that we don't really want to use. The list below
# matches everything but joysticks.

Section "InputClass"
	Identifier "evdev pointer catchall"
	MatchIsPointer "on"
	MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"
	Driver "evdev"
EndSection

Section "InputClass"
	Identifier "evdev keyboard catchall"
	MatchIsKeyboard "on"
	MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"
	Driver "evdev"
EndSection

Section "InputClass"
	Identifier "evdev touchpad catchall"
	MatchIsTouchpad "on"
	MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"
	Driver "evdev"
EndSection

Section "InputClass"
	Identifier "evdev tablet catchall"
	MatchIsTablet "on"
	MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"
	Driver "evdev"
EndSection

Section "InputClass"
	Identifier "evdev touchscreen catchall"
	MatchIsTouchscreen "on"
	MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"
	Driver "evdev"
EndSection


*has sections for 'touchpad' and 'tablet'*

How does that compare to yours ? and are both evdev and wacom trying to catch the wacom touchpad.
As you point out thats the difference in the Xorg.o.log ?

There is also a /usr/lib/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-vmmouse
Section "InputClass"
	Identifier "vmmouse catchall"
	MatchTag "vmmouse"
	MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"
	Driver "vmmouse"
EndSection

Which I assume is there for use of a virtual machine. None installed currently.

Can* anyone* confirm the following..
Using Gimp, Mypaint, and drawing with the stylus uses 75% *plus* CPU.
Typically I am seeing 45-63% cpu usage by Xorg and the rest as Gimp or Mypaint.

Thought it might be the pressure sensitivity polling but even running the stylus across the desktop wallpaper has Xorg at 23% as reported by top.

Given the modest requirements listed to run a Bamboo in Windows and Mac this seems rather high and may be associated with the touch/driver problems being experienced.

Other users results would be much appreciated.

----------


## oneNF

Thank you favux. Your instructions are great and my CTH-460 is now working on Lucid (the Netbook version) in GIMP and as a pointer.  It was beyond me so I appreciate the time you took to put this together.
Cheers

----------


## djinnkeeper

I don't know what happened, but my CTL-460 stopped working (was no longer on the xinput list).. I updated to 0.8.8-4 and everything is back to normal.  How did David Ryder put it.. "The Wild World of Wacom" ..?  :Very Happy: 

Thanks for making it so easy for us to get through the hairy spots of Bamboo ownership.

----------


## robert shearer

Hi Favux, I've been looking through synaptic for all things wacom and see that there is 



> xserver-xorg-input-wacom 1:0.10.5-0ubuntu4


 listed as the wacom input driver.

From the How-to I thought 


> xf86-input-wacom


 was installed as the wacom input driver.

Is this a conflict or normal ?.

cheers, Bob.

----------


## Favux

That's Ubuntu's name for xf86-input-wacom 0.10.5, which is the Lucid default.  The version in the git repository is currently past 0.10.7.  The 0.10.7 has the new 2FG patch and fixed and added enough xsetwacom stuff to get the buttons working.

----------


## robert shearer

so if  xserver-xorg-input-wacom 1:0.10.5-0ubuntu4 is the only one showing in synaptic as *installed* is that a/the problem ?

----------


## Favux

Good question.  When we clone the git the packages list is not updated.  So Synaptics doesn't realized the driver has changed.  That's partly the reason for problems with new kernels.

We end up overwriting the current driver.  That's what I was talking about earlier.  We (or I should say my long absent mentor/partner gali98 ) discovered one of the reasons for inconsistent results after compiling was version conflicts.  So he came up with the purge routine to remove all traces of linuxwacom before compiling a new version.  Unfortunately starting with Karmic a new dependency between xserver-xorg-input-wacom and xerver-xorg-xinput-all was established.  So you can't purge linuxwacom in Karmic or xf86-input-wacom in Lucid.

I've thought of filing a bug on this since Karmic.  But I'm reasonably sure they won't agree it's a bug.

----------


## robert shearer

ok, so I won't purge it then !. 
Yeah, strange how since Karmic all sorts of x-related stuff is toast.
My webcam is flakey,I can no longer use my Kvm switch as it is unable to be configured through x-org anymore and now this wacom thing.

Seems we have lost lots of things that allow *work* to be done in exchange for social networking crap, purple anythings, pop-ups that tell you that you have done something and surprise button rearrangements.........oh, must keep taking the pills  :Smile: .

Anyhows, back on topic,  I can use the stylus ok and the buttons so maybe I should stop bothering you and be happy with that. would that work for you ?. 
From what I see in other threads your workload must be huge.

Once again, thank you.

----------


## Favux

I think from the developers point of view X was stagnant and boring for a while.  Now they are making advances in technology so it's fun and cool.



> I can use the stylus ok and the buttons so maybe I should stop bothering you and be happy with that.


Works for me.   :Wink: 

But seriously the purge thing is why I've been recommending the reboots and recompiling.  You might want to wait until there is a decent number of new commits to the git repository and then try recompiling xf86-input-wacom again.

The other thing I've been toying with is hardware or firmware differences.  There doesn't seem to be a pattern with the hardware.  And I haven't yet figured out if the Win driver contains firmware.  I'm still on the CD driver and haven't updated to the new 5.2.1-6 driver at Wacom.  I don't see any firmware downloads on the Wacom site or firmware version listed in Windows.

----------


## robert shearer

Hi Favux,  You will be pleased to know that I now have gestures and scrolling working !!  :Very Happy: 

I backed up my data to dvd and nuked my Lucid install.

Just finished reinstalling as a net install.

Updated and ran the commands from your most excellent How-to and now Touch works. First time too. No multiple reboots needed.
It is a little slow but I can work on that.

So as this is the same compy and same tablet then lets rule out hardware and firmware.
I feel it had something to do with other packages that I had installed (KDE apps) or some of the things I had uninstalled like Evolution,empathy etc (all the social networking gubbins)

I will start to modify my system to how I want it and check how and when the tablet loses its touch function so I can report the circumstances that effect that.

Meantime, Thanks for sticking with me and all your help.  :Smile:

----------


## Favux

Hi robert,

Outstanding!  That's good news!   :Very Happy:   It's not hardware or firmware.

I would definitely be interested in learning if the touch problem is due to installing or uninstalling a package.

----------


## robert shearer

Haven't found anything yet though I am holding off installing K3b (and kde packages).
I have it already on another problematic wacom install so will try removing everything KDE from that one first.

On the speed front I amended the "touch' section of your sample script and have achieved an acceptable movement rate without losing any functions. 

## touch = ID 11 = "Wacom BambooFun 2FG 6x8 Finger"
xsetwacom set 11 Touch "on"
xsetwacom set 11 Gesture "on"
xsetwacom set 11 Mode "Relative"
xsetwacom set 11 Suppress "3"

----------


## Favux

Thanks for sharing.  And that's the idea of the scripts.  Fine tune them and let the thread know what works for you.

----------


## Aquatic Fist

Thank you so much for this!

Now my Bamboo Pen CTL-460 works again!  :Razz:

----------


## Tictoon

Hey Favux

Great tutorial! Aside from this tablet and my webcam I am windows-free but your tut helped me get the stylus and buttons working perfectly. However, I am having the same problem as Robert, where my touch is not working as well as in windows  :Sad:  setting the Suppress to 1 sorta met me halfway, its still laggy, but not too bad and usable. But I would really like to get touch working as best as possible. I also dont have gestures working. Clicking works though.

Also, I want to set Button 4 to Windows-E but it tells me theres no key named Super, win, super, Super_R etc.  :Sad:

----------


## Favux

Hi Tictoon,

Glad you got it working.  I don't know what to tell you about touch, because I was only briefly able to duplicate the symptoms.  So I couldn't figure out what was wrong.  The fact that Suppress is working indicates the wacom drivers have the tablet.  Gestures should be working.  My only suggestion is to reinstall xf86-input-wacom.

Currently supported special keys, from the code are:


```
		{"ctrl", "Control_L"},
		{"ctl", "Control_L"},
		{"control", "Control_L"},
		{"lctrl", "Control_L"},
		{"rctrl", "Control_R"},

		{"meta", "Meta_L"},
		{"lmeta", "Meta_L"},
		{"rmeta", "Meta_R"},

		{"alt", "Alt_L"},
		{"lalt", "Alt_L"},
		{"ralt", "Alt_R"},

		{"shift", "Shift_L"},
		{"lshift", "Shift_L"},
		{"rshift", "Shift_R"},

		{"f1", "F1"}, {"f2", "F2"}, {"f3", "F3"},
		{"f4", "F4"}, {"f5", "F5"}, {"f6", "F6"},
		{"f7", "F7"}, {"f8", "F8"}, {"f9", "F9"},
		{"f10", "F10"}, {"f11", "F11"}, {"f12", "F12"},
		{"f13", "F13"}, {"f14", "F14"}, {"f15", "F15"},
		{"f16", "F16"}, {"f17", "F17"}, {"f18", "F18"},
		{"f19", "F19"}, {"f20", "F20"}, {"f21", "F21"},
		{"f22", "F22"}, {"f23", "F23"}, {"f24", "F24"},
		{"f25", "F25"}, {"f26", "F26"}, {"f27", "F27"},
		{"f28", "F28"}, {"f29", "F29"}, {"f30", "F30"},
		{"f31", "F31"}, {"f32", "F32"}, {"f33", "F33"},
		{"f34", "F34"}, {"f35", "F35"},

		{"esc", "Escape"}, {"Esc", "Escape"},

		{"up", "Up"}, {"down", "Down"},
		{"left", "Left"}, {"right", "Right"},

		{"backspace", "BackSpace"}, {"Backspace", "BackSpace"},

		{ NULL, NULL }
```

What does Windows-E do?  I assume Windows is the Windows start key.  It's possible we can add that into the code.

----------


## robert shearer

@Tictoon  I guess what is meant is Win*+*E (windows key and E for explorer) ?
The *Meta* key is the Win key so that is do-able .
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Meta_key

but why/what do you hope to achieve by using the keys for Windows explorer in Ubuntu ?

Don't you just want to use touch to navigate to the main menu and 'explore' from there ?


@Favux, more on the touch front. I have booted up without the Wacom connected and found my (usb) mouse buttons scrambled.
Left click is ok, middle is right and right is middle.

This seemed like my personalised setting for the Wacom pad buttons so from 


```
xinput --list
```

  I found that the mouse had claimed a couple of the Wacom places.

Then hot-plugged the Wacom and found that new places were added and now these do not match the xsetwacom script.

The Wacom works but at the default settings and default button assignments and slooow touch.

so it seems the usb mouse is conflicting/capturing ahead of the Wacom and hotplugging is being subverted.

??????
Cheers, bob.

next time I boot I will sub a ps2 mouse and remove the usb and see what happens.

----------


## Favux

I'm curious too.

I think xev is calling the Windows key Super_L.  It may be meta too.  So you'd probably want to add to xsetwacom.c in xf86-input-wacom/tools/ before compiling:


```
		{"left", "Left"}, {"right", "Right"},

		{"backspace", "BackSpace"}, {"Backspace", "BackSpace"},

		{"super", "Super_L"}, {"Super", "Super_L"},

		{ NULL, NULL }
```

I'd have to check it out more, but most likely this will work.


Interesting.  So maybe it's something from the usb mouse .conf or udev rules.  Hadn't thought of that.  Hmmm.

----------


## Tictoon

Sorry for not clarifying, Win-E is what I use to get my screen into expo mode and change between virtual desktops  :Capital Razz: 

I am going to try and reinstall the drivers... but I'm not exactly sure how to uninstall them, should I just install over the current one?

----------


## Favux

Yes just install over them.  Can't really uninstall them anymore.

----------


## robert shearer

OK, booted with just a *ps2 mouse* and it claimed id 8 & 9 that belong to the wacom tablet in the xsetwacom script.
Hotplugged the tablet and it claimed two of it's own but two others not associated with the script.




> Interesting. So maybe it's something from the usb mouse .conf or udev rules. Hadn't thought of that. Hmmm.


So that eliminates the usb mouse.conf ??

Presumably a mouse claims ids at boot *before* the script runs so how is hotplugging meant to work ?  :Confused:  and curious.

----------


## Tictoon

Alright, so i reinstalled, rebooted, and its still just as bad.  :Sad: 

I checked out my 10-wacom.conf and it seems a bit different than the one posted:



```
Section "InputClass"
	Identifier "Wacom class"
	MatchProduct "Wacom|WACOM"
	MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"
	Driver "wacom"
EndSection

Section "InputClass"
	Identifier "Wacom serial class"
	MatchProduct "Serial Wacom Tablet"
	Driver "wacom"
	Option "ForceDevice" "ISDV4"
EndSection

# N-Trig Duosense Electromagnetic Digitizer
Section "InputClass"
	Identifier "Wacom N-Trig class"
	MatchProduct "HID 1b96:0001"
	MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"
	Driver "wacom"
EndSection
```

Just wondering if it checks out ok

I just tried using my stylus and I found that whenever I tap, Firefox opens a new tab so for somereason the buttons on the tablet are being mapped to my stylus D:

----------


## Favux

Hi Robert and Tictoon,

Let's try adding a new snippet to the 10-wacom.conf:


```
Section "InputClass"
	Identifier "Wacom class"
	MatchProduct "Wacom|WACOM"
	MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"
	Driver "wacom"
EndSection

Section "InputClass"
	Identifier "Wacom ignore mouse dev"
	MatchProduct "Wacom|WACOM"
	MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/mouse*"
	Option "Ignore" "yes"
EndSection

Section "InputClass"
	Identifier "Wacom serial class"
	MatchProduct "Serial Wacom Tablet"
	Driver "wacom"
	Option "ForceDevice" "ISDV4"
EndSection

# N-Trig Duosense Electromagnetic Digitizer
Section "InputClass"
	Identifier "Wacom N-Trig class"
	MatchProduct "HID 1b96:0001"
	MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"
	Driver "wacom"
EndSection
```

Tictoon what you have is the default 10-wacom.conf for Lucid and what I show is the updated one.  But they are functionally equivalent for usb tablets.



> I just tried using my stylus and I found that whenever I tap, Firefox opens a new tab so for some reason the buttons on the tablet are being mapped to my stylus


I don't understand what you are saying.

----------


## robert shearer

Favux,
 sounds like Tictoon has the same problem where the id #s of the script have been bumped by the mouse and now, what used to be the pad (button) mapping has become the pen (stylus) id # so where an express button action was say, 'open new tab', now the stylus tap is 'open new tab'.

Hopefully your new snippet will restore order.
I am off to try it now....... :Smile: 

*Reporting*...your mod to /usr/lib/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-wacom.conf seems to have made gestures a tad more responsive and consistent.
Cursor movement is still on the slow side and locks-up when moved quickly so no change there.
Hot plugging is still problematic, ie no change.

If I boot with  wacom attached then 

```
xinput --list
```

returns 

If I change the xsetwacom script #s it will still always be wrong for one event, either when booted with or booted without the wacom.
So hotplugging does not work ?

----------


## Favux

Hi Robert,

Well finally some minor progress at least.

In your situation you should not be using ID numbers in the script.  Instead use the "Device name" with the quotes, as in:


```
"Wacom BambooFun 2FG 6x8 Pen stylus"
```

That way hot plugging will work for you.

What do you have RawSample set at?

----------


## robert shearer

will try that now,(*edit* worked! thanks.)
Here is amended xsetwacom. 
Rawsample only applied to Pen and Eraser ?? correct ?

----------


## Favux

Hi Robert,

Sure, enter in a terminal:


```
xsetwacom --get touch RawSample
```

to get the current setting, using device name or ID for touch of course.  Then play around with it a little.  With the stylus/eraser I used 20 to minimize some lag I was getting in Gimp with the default being 4.  I'm not sure what it is for touch, 2?

Also notice I changed a line in the new snippet.  I doubt it will functionally change it but I gather that is the more "correct" way of doing things.

----------


## robert shearer

```
xsetwacom --get touch RawSample
```

 default *is* 2, and any change away from that makes the cursor *less responsive* here.

Tried 


> xsetwacom --get touch Capacity


 which I thought was hard coded but what the heck, let's experiment Dr !

Surprisingly, altering capacity (-1 to 5) affects cursor performance.
Unfortunately it is all for the worse !.

Looking through 

```
man wacom
```

 I *may* have exhausted all possible  parameters that can be manipulated  :Sad: 

Have adjusted snippet, no change, as you expected.  :Smile: 

Thanks for the continued suggestions,
 Bob.

----------


## LeoQu

Hey Favux,

Thank you very mucho for this post. I've been able to get both the kernel and x driver installed, after couple days of frustration fighting with the linuxwacom instructions by myself.

Two questions though.

1. I'm trying to do some work with the output coordinates but cannot get wacdump to wok: when i enter _./configure_ while in the linuxwacom-0.8.8-8 folder in the terminal it gives me:

_  BUILD OPTIONS:
            wacom.o - no
            wacdump - no 
             xidump - no 
        libwacomcfg - no
         libwacomxi - no
          xsetwacom - no
          wacomxrrd - no
              hid.o - no 
       wacom_drv.so - no /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input 
        wacom_drv.o - no
  wacom*_drv quirks - IsXExtensionPointer key-events dixScreenOrigins_

Even though wacdump is supposed to be built by default. I also tried _./configure --enable-wacdump_  . No cigar.
I tried manually moving the wacdump file found in linuxwacom-0.8.8-8/prebuilt/32 to usr/local/bin and access it in the terminal from there. However the output it gives me is blank when i execute _./wacdump /dev/input/event0
_Any advise would be greatly appreciated. XD

2. This is more of a question of understanding. If the tablet works (pointer on screen follows actions of the pen), what is the purpose of the X driver?

Much thanks in advance,
Leo

----------


## Favux

Hi LeoQu,

Welcome to Ubuntu forums!

Taking the last question first.  In Lucid the usb kernel driver wacom.ko (from linuxwacom) takes the raw usb input data from the tablet and passes it along to the X driver wacom_drv.so (from xf86-input-wacom) which then works with the Xserver (X windowing system).  The X driver from Xorg's xf86-input-wacom is the only one that works on Xservers 1.7 and higher.  The wacom_drv.so from linuxwacom only works on Xservers 1.6 and lower.

Wacdump and xidump are part of linuxwacom so they aren't built on Xservers 1.7 or higher (Lucid).  I have seen a couple people report being able to use the pre-built xidump in the linuxwacom source code, but it doesn't work for me.  Besides, wacdump doesn't work when X is running, because wacom_drv.so is grabbing all the input data.  You would have to stop X.

You may/should be able to use xinput.  Enter in a terminal 'man xinput' and you'll see the test and data routine formats.  It should already be installed or available through Synaptic Package Manager.  And of course to get the device names you use 'xinput --list'.  Or see:  http://cgit.freedesktop.org/xorg/app/xinput/.

----------


## melT4

Hi,
I installed a month ago my new Pen and Touch tablet with the tuto from this post. It works fine. But since a couple of days, nothing work. I know it's related to kernel update (2.6.32.24), because rebooting on 2.6.32.23 make my tablet working.
I didn't really understand what and how exactly was installed, so I have no clue of what I should do. Do I have to try a reinstall?
Thanks
Mel

----------


## Favux

Hi Mel,

The new kernel has a new modules directory that has the old default wacom.ko that doesn't work.  You can either try copying (cp) your compiled wacom.ko in the unpacked source code tar into place:


```
sudo cp ./src/2.6.30/wacom.ko /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/input/tablet/wacom.ko
```

or if that doesn't work recompile linuxwacom (I.) for a new wacom.ko.

----------


## melT4

Thanks
Finally, I reinstalled and it works again

----------


## brij

Hi Favux,

I am having problems getting the middle wheel working on Wacom 4x6 (IntuOS 4) on Lucid. I have tried so many different things but i still can't get it to work. The rest is working fine i.e button 2 to 7 which i assigned to different key combination but the middle mouse which i want to use for zoom doesn't work. Following are the details

Lucid (10.04)
xserver-xorg-input-wacom - Version: 1:0.10.5-0ubuntu4
xserver-xorg-core - Version: 2:1.7.6-2ubuntu7

I also tried to install the latest package using this guide http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...12&postcount=1 but had same issue. Do you know why its not working?.

And ya i have gone through all your posts i really appreciate your work. You have done a great job.

Thanks in advance

----------


## Favux

Hi brij,

What xsetwacom command are you using?




> I also tried to install the latest package


If you mean you tried xf86-input-wacom 0.10.8 (or cloning the git) that's the best you can do.  If not try that (II. on this HOW TO).

Not everything in xf86-input-wacom is working yet, although they're getting close.  For example the touch strips still just give mouse buttons and keystrokes aren't yet enabled for them.

----------


## derffie

BEAUTIFUL!!!!! My CTL-460 runs like a silk kite on a Himalayan  breeze!
This post made my shift to ubuntu from windows so worthwhile, I mean GIMP, mypaint and inkscape, plus blender and wings never sat happy on my vista system, so my migration really was inevitable.
Many thanks 
FReD


P.s
I think in retrospect my tablet runs better now than in windows... don't quote me though! :Wink:

----------


## brij

i am using following commands 

xsetwacom set 'Wacom Intuos4 4x6 pad' Button1 "CORE KEY A"
xsetwacom set  'Wacom Intuos4 4x6 pad' AbsWUp '+'
xsetwacom set  'Wacom Intuos4 4x6 pad' AbsWDn '-'

ya i tried to use the latest xf86-input-wacom by cloning git but still doesn't work.

----------


## Favux

Hi brij,

In xf86-input-wacom "core" is deprecated so it should be:


```
xsetwacom set 'Wacom Intuos4 4x6 pad' Button1 "KEY A"
```

I don't know if that'll make a difference.

We were working on a .xsetwacom.sh for the Intous4 on this thread:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1532748  And I posted a preliminary version on this post:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...8&postcount=10

----------


## brij

ya i tried the same command without using core but no go. 




> We were working on a .xsetwacom.sh for the Intous4 on this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1532748


i think i have already tried that link but same results. 
What do you think?

----------


## Favux

I'm going to guess it isn't in the code yet, same as with the touchstrips.  We could ask the LWP I suppose.

----------


## Favux

*Attention Everyone having trouble with Touch and Gestures.  A fix.*

Looking at the code Chris thinks the problem may be located here:


```
1050         /* ignore Bamboo touch data if point is abnormal */
1051         if ((ds.device_type == TOUCH_ID) && (common->tablet_id >= 0xd0
1052             && common->tablet_id <= 0xd3) && ds.proximity)
1053         {
1054                 if (!(ds.x * ds.y) || (pLast->proximity &&
1055                         (abs(ds.x - pLast->x) > BAMBOO_TOUCH_JUMPED ||
1056                         abs(ds.y - pLast->y) > BAMBOO_TOUCH_JUMPED)))
1057                 {
1058                         /* ignore the data */
1059                         goto ret;
1060                 }
1061         }
```

In wcmCommon.c BAMBOO_TOUCH_JUMPED is set at 30:


```
#define BAMBOO_TOUCH_JUMPED 30
```

Chris suggests changing it to 300 or higher.  So clone a clean copy of xf86-input-wacom as per the HOW TO and after updating the xorg macro, if you haven't already, before you:


```
cd xf86-input-wacom
```

Use Places to navigate to xf86-input-wacom/src/wcmCommon.c and open it with gedit.  At about line # 34 change it to:


```
#define BAMBOO_TOUCH_JUMPED 300
```

and Save.  Then proceed with:


```
cd xf86-input-wacom
```

etc,

Hopefully this will improve touch and gestures for you.  I'm interested in feedback.

----------


## robert shearer

WORKS !!!.
Cartwheels being executed as I type  :Very Happy: 

Touch response is now fantastic and all other touch functions have improved -scrolling,zoom, etc.

Now as good as, if not better, than when used with "that other O/S."

Many thanks for keeping at it. Most appreciated.

Cheers, Bob.

----------


## Favux

Hi Bob,

Outstanding!!!   :Smile: 

You're our first tester and it's a postitive confirmation!  I'll let Chris know.

----------


## Kernelius

Hi Favux,
first of all I want to thank you a loooot for this thread and the hard work you and others put in wacom project, this is fantastic!
I have a Bamboo pen & touch and, following your instructions, it now works like a charm under lucid  :Very Happy: 

Then I have a request:
is it possible to set the lower pen button to enable scrolling?
I just see it as a viable option in Windows OS as you can see in the official user guide here:
*http://wacom.eu/_bib_user/dealer/man_bampt_en.pdf*

at page 31 they set the lower button to act as a "scrolling switch" on/off. I think it's very useful to be able to navigate documents and internet page when surfing the web.



Is it possible under K/Ubuntu too?
What do you suggest? Thanx!

----------


## Favux

Hi Kernelius,

I'm glad you got it working.   :Smile: 

I don't think the code allows scrolling with a stylus button.  Besides I think there was a patch that changed how scrolling works in the past couple weeks.  I guess cause the new method applied to more programs.  So we'd have to figure that out to try it.  How interested in pursuing it are you?



*By the way* those of you who have tablets with *touch strips and scroll wheels or D buttons* or whatever they are called.  Peter has just finished coding up support for them.  It turned out to be pretty complicated.  So the patches should be landing in xf86-input-wacom shortly as Ping ack'ed them.

----------


## Kernelius

> Hi Kernelius,
> 
> I'm glad you got it working.  
> 
> I don't think the code allows scrolling with a stylus button.  Besides I think there was a patch that changed how scrolling works in the past couple weeks.  I guess cause the new method applied to more programs. So we'd have to figure that out to try it.


What I was wondering is if it's possible to mimic something like evince pan mode (where drag with middle mouse button actually pans documents) via wacom driver, in order to bind lower button (or every other button, of course) to some sort of scroll/pan enabling function... I'd really like it  :Smile: 





> How interested in pursuing it are you?


well I'd say alot!

You know, not being able to perform scrolling with the pen is the major reason I avoid graphic tablet for daily use and consign it to graphic applications only.
I mean it would be extremely useful being able to do scrolling without having to put down pen and make it with mouse wheel: navigate web pages, scrolling documents in gedit/openoffice, scrolling file in nautilus, and so on.. very useful  :Very Happy:

----------


## Favux

Hi Kernelius,

What happens if for the stylus buttons you assign them like so?:


```
xsetwacom set "Device name for stylus" Button2 "key Prior"  # pageup
xsetwacom set "Device name for stylus" Button3 "key Next"  # pagedown
```

----------


## Autasis

My CTH-460 is functioning nearly perfect after changing the setting conform post #110.
Back to mouse for the moment though, response to gestures is not always as smooth as i would like.
Scrolling starts slow after i put my two fingers on the Bamboo Touch and Pen.
However: it is functioning AND i see great progress ! :Razz:

----------


## Favux

Hi Autasis,

I'd like to welcome you to Ubuntu forums but I see you're a long term member.   :Smile: 

Glad touch and gestures are working better for you.  They're getting there.


*Gestures tips for the Bamboo in Linux.

Use two fingers.

Do not line the fingers up exactly, either vertically or horizontally.  Instead have the second finger slightly offset from the first, i.e. on a diagonal.*

----------


## Kernelius

> Hi Kernelius,
> 
> What happens if for the stylus buttons you assign them like so?:
> 
> 
> ```
> xsetwacom set "Device name for stylus" Button2 "key Prior"  # pageup
> xsetwacom set "Device name for stylus" Button3 "key Next"  # pagedown
> ```


Thank you Favux,
I tried what you suggested and I can say it's not a viable option for me for two reasons:

1_ this way the scrolling isn't "smooth", it's uneven, and it performs big paces every clic, which is not so useful for web pages or text editors navigation,

2_ the suggested setup involves two buttons, therefore the pen loses right clic function which is useful to have instead.

Other than that, if you consider the keyboard has got two dedicated keys to perform pgUP pgDown it seems to be a waste of pen button to set them up only to duplicate existing keyboard functions.

Thank you again for your time and dedication  :Very Happy:

----------


## Favux

Hi Kernelius,

But it worked!  Sort of.  I'll keep thinking about it.  In the meantime you could try a couple of "tablet pc" programs.

For Mozilla applications like FireFox I think you can get what you want if you install the Grab and Drag extension (plug in).  Activate the icon in the upper right corner and a hand icon appears.  You can grab it and scroll with both your stylus and finger.  Very handy.

A more general app. would be Tom Jaeger's EasyStroke.  With some work you can train it to accept multiple gesture which might even be better for you.

Two other useful tablet pc programs are CellWriter and Xournal.

----------


## torturedutopian

Hi Favux ! 

Thanks a *lot* for your efforts !

I'm really sorry, but I didn't real the whole 12 pages ! However, I own a Bamboo Fun CTH661, and followed the entire steps I and II (Ubuntu Lynx AMD64).

It *does* work ! The stylus at least (I don't need the rest anyway).

However, the "response" is really strange: whenever I click with the stylus, the mouse pointer remains stuck in the same position until I click somewhere else with the stylus (I can still move the pointer with the actual mouse, of course). Also, the tablet seems to be in 16:10 format while my screen is in 16:9 format, so I wonder if it may induce some distortion.

I tried to configure it but xsetwacom --list gives a blank list. Also there's no wacom file in /usr/lib64/X11/xorg.conf.d...

Cheers !

Edit : creating a /usr/lib64/X11/xorg.conf.d/50-wacom.conf file with the content of the conf file supplied in the xf86-input-wacom driver archive did the trick ! The stylus now behaves properly !

So, that's yet another success ! (is there a potential ratio problem, though ?)

----------


## Favux

Hi torturedutopian,

Good, another Bamboo working!

The ratio problem is always there if the monitor screen aspect is different than the tablets.  You add to the usb snippet in the 10-wacom.conf under the wacom driver line:


```
Option  "KeepShape"  "on"
```

I don't know if there is an equivalent xsetwacom command.  You could try it and see if it's valid.

----------


## torturedutopian

Thank you again, Favux !

I added the option in the /usr/lib64/X11/xorg.conf.d/50-wacom.conf file, in the first "input class" section entitled "wacom class".

Do you know if those devices will be supported out of the box in Ubuntu 10.10 ? (I guess so)

Cheers !

----------


## Tictoon

It stopped emailing me about this thread D: so a while ago my mouse got buggy. The right click jumped to the middle mouse button and when i right click it moves forward one page in firefox. I put the issue up here and someone told me to check the wacom drivers so I just tried reinstalling but at the part where I'm supposed to install  Xorg's xf86-input-wacom for Lucid (the X driver), I try "make" and it spits the following out:



```
gagan@gagan-desktop:~/Desktop/linuxwacom-0.8.8-8/xf86-input-wacom$ make
make  all-recursive
make[1]: Entering directory `/home/gagan/Desktop/linuxwacom-0.8.8-8/xf86-input-wacom'
Making all in conf
make[2]: Entering directory `/home/gagan/Desktop/linuxwacom-0.8.8-8/xf86-input-wacom/conf'
make[2]: Nothing to be done for `all'.
make[2]: Leaving directory `/home/gagan/Desktop/linuxwacom-0.8.8-8/xf86-input-wacom/conf'
Making all in src
make[2]: Entering directory `/home/gagan/Desktop/linuxwacom-0.8.8-8/xf86-input-wacom/src'
  CC     xf86Wacom.lo
../libtool: line 827: X--tag=CC: command not found
../libtool: line 860: libtool: ignoring unknown tag : command not found
../libtool: line 827: X--mode=compile: command not found
../libtool: line 994: *** Warning: inferring the mode of operation is deprecated.: command not found
../libtool: line 995: *** Future versions of Libtool will require --mode=MODE be specified.: command not found
../libtool: line 1138: Xgcc: command not found
../libtool: line 1138: X-std=gnu99: command not found
../libtool: line 1138: X-DHAVE_CONFIG_H: command not found
../libtool: line 1138: X-I.: command not found
../libtool: line 1138: X-I..: command not found
../libtool: line 1138: X-I../include/: No such file or directory
../libtool: line 1138: X-fvisibility=hidden: command not found
../libtool: line 1138: X-I/usr/include/xorg: No such file or directory
../libtool: line 1138: X-I/usr/include/pixman-1: No such file or directory
../libtool: line 1138: X-Wall: command not found
../libtool: line 1138: X-Wpointer-arith: command not found
../libtool: line 1138: X-Wstrict-prototypes: command not found
../libtool: line 1138: X-Wmissing-prototypes: command not found
../libtool: line 1138: X-Wmissing-declarations: command not found
../libtool: line 1138: X-Wnested-externs: command not found
../libtool: line 1138: X-fno-strict-aliasing: command not found
../libtool: line 1138: X-Wbad-function-cast: command not found
../libtool: line 1138: X-Wformat=2: command not found
../libtool: line 1138: X-Wold-style-definition: command not found
../libtool: line 1138: X-Wdeclaration-after-statement: command not found
../libtool: line 1138: X-g: command not found
../libtool: line 1138: X-O2: command not found
../libtool: line 1138: X-MT: command not found
../libtool: line 1138: Xxf86Wacom.lo: command not found
../libtool: line 1138: X-MD: command not found
../libtool: line 1138: X-MP: command not found
../libtool: line 1138: X-MF: command not found
../libtool: line 1138: X.deps/xf86Wacom.Tpo: No such file or directory
../libtool: line 1138: X-c: command not found
../libtool: line 1191: Xxf86Wacom.lo: command not found
../libtool: line 1196: libtool: compile: cannot determine name of library object from `': command not found
make[2]: *** [xf86Wacom.lo] Error 1
make[2]: Leaving directory `/home/gagan/Desktop/linuxwacom-0.8.8-8/xf86-input-wacom/src'
make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/gagan/Desktop/linuxwacom-0.8.8-8/xf86-input-wacom'
make: *** [all] Error 2
```

----------


## Favux

Hi Tictoon,

It looks like you didn't do the dependency line.

I assume you're in Lucid.  64 or 32 bit?

----------


## Tictoon

I'm in lucid 32bit

uhm yeah, I downloaded the dependencies the first time i did this tutorial, and i just tried to do it once again, after trying to install dependencies, and it still doesnt work :S

----------


## Favux

Hi Tictoon,

Oops, sorry my fault.  I should have seen the problem right away.  It's directory confusion.  You downloaded xf86-input-wacom inside the linuxwacom folder:


```
Entering directory `/home/gagan/Desktop/linuxwacom-0.8.8-8/xf86-input-wacom'
```

because you didn't open a new terminal for II.  You want to drag the xf86-input-wacom folder out onto the desktop as it's own folder.  Then repeat II. starting at:


```
cd ./Desktop

cd xf86-input-wacom
```

----------


## Tictoon

oh! hah XD i feel stupid  :Capital Razz:  I'll edit to let you know how it goes!

ok, so it worked  :Very Happy:  the tablet works again, the touch is still bad, and my mosue is in working order xD I actually think the touch is worse now  :Capital Razz: 

oh and i just saw the fix for it XD *DOH!* I would guess that i would have to reinstall it and restart my computer?

EDIT: okay, i did that, and set the touch jump to 300, and its still not very precise, but it does follow the speed of my finger better. I'm going to set it to 1500 and see what happens.

EDIT part 2: I changed it to 1500, reinstalled, rebooted, and i accidentally logged into my brother's account due to a lazy mis-click. the touch works perfectly in there, but on mine the change from 300 to 1500 is pretty much unnoticeable, it still jumps around too much  :Sad:

----------


## Favux

Now that's interesting.  First I've heard that touch is different in different accounts on the same system.

I think Chris meant try a range of about 300 to 600, not 1500, but I'm not sure.  Be interesting to try 300, or close to, and see if touch is still good in your brother's account.

Anyway it suggests that there's a difference between the two accounts, either in app.s or preferences that's causing the difference.  I guess I'd look into mouse and touchpad preferences and .conf files.

----------


## Tictoon

so 4 days later, its working now!  :Very Happy:  scrolling works in firefox, clicking works, its very smooth and not jittery, its awesome  :Very Happy:  now the only reason to boot into windows is msn webcamming =\

----------


## robyshot

hello everybody
first of all i want to thanks Favux for the great setup tutorial
then i have a question about gestures and multi-touch,are them supported under ubuntu, and if yes how can i use them?
i'm asking this because when using the tablet (i have the cth 461 the small grey one) with fingers it happen sometimes that some action are performed without i know how (for example the right click action);
also i noticed that the pinch to zoom out works only with opera browser and very rarely

----------


## Favux

Hi robyshot,

Have you tried the touch/gesture fix in post #110 or in the bottom half of Troubleshooting?

Two finger double tap = right click
One finger double tap = left click

----------


## deusdiabolus

Is it just me, or did anyone else have their tablet stop working after installing the latest linux header updates (2.6.32-24 generic)?  I have tried downloading and reinstalling the driver from sourceforge, and sudo modprobe wacom, but to no avail.  Multiple reboots and no response.  (It's a Bamboo USB Pen & Touch.)

FWIW, I never did get the tablet to work from bootup - I always had to 'sudo modprobe wacom' to wake it up and it was fine after that.  But now it won't respond at all (even though the power light is on).  'xsetwacom -list' returns nothing, 'xinput --list' shows no mention of the tablet any longer, and 'lsmod' returns a listing for wacom, but that's the only indication I'm getting that there's anything installed.

----------


## Favux

My tablet is working fine under 2.6.32-24.  The size of the wacom.ko (wacom in lsmod) is 30210.  Looking further Update Manager seems to want to install the same kernel, ie 2.6.32-24 wih it's headers and linux-libc-dev.  So checking even further:


```
cat /proc/version_signature
```

I have 2.6.32-24.39-generic installed and it wants to install 2.6.32-24.41-generic.  Which sub-version do you have?

----------


## deusdiabolus

> My tablet is working fine under 2.6.32-24.  The size of the wacom.ko (wacom in lsmod) is 30210.  Looking further Update Manager seems to want to install the same kernel, ie 2.6.32-24 wih it's headers and linux-libc-dev.  So checking even further:
> 
> 
> ```
> cat /proc/version_signature
> ```
> 
> I have 2.6.32-24.39-generic installed and it wants to install 2.6.32-24.41-generic.  Which sub-version do you have?


It returns '2.6.32-24.41-generic 2.6.32.15+drm33.5'.  But the size of my wacom.ko is 21745.

----------


## Favux

OK, that's sounds like Lucid's default 0.8.4-4 wacom.ko.  So either the wacom.ko isn't compiling or you're somehow not copying it into the correct place.

Does startup allow you to select to boot back in 2.6.32-24.39, or does it call them both 2.6.32-34?

----------


## deusdiabolus

> OK, that's sounds like Lucid's default 0.8.4-4 wacom.ko.  So either the wacom.ko isn't compiling or you're somehow not copying it into the correct place.
> 
> Does startup allow you to select to boot back in 2.6.32-24.39, or does it call them both 2.6.32-34?


I'll have to check that, but I did figure out a step I was omitting.  I tried removing the module (sudo rmmod wacom) and then re-adding it (sudo modprobe wacom) and the tablet woke up again...but now it seems to be more erratic in response.

----------


## Favux

You could check and see if you have two wacom's in the new kernel's modules directory.  I don't see how.  I recommend:


```
sudo depmod -a
```

and rebooting (a few times if needed) as you know.  If your system is one of those that doesn't auto-load the wacom.ko then add 'wacom' without the quotes to the bottome of the list in the "modules" file in /etc.

----------


## Zib.c

Hello everybody,

I'm a new user on this forum, French user of ubuntu since 4 years.
I bought a CTH-461 2 months ago, I firstly installed it with following the tutorial available on linuw-wacom sourceforge but, the touch and the buttons are not working quite well ...
I've decided to register because I have a problem during the tutorial of the first Post (thx Favux!)

in the section II *  Install Xorg's xf86-input-wacom for Lucid*, when I launch :


```
cd xf86-input-wacom

./autogen.sh --prefix=/usr
```

I get this error :


```
checking for XORG... yes
checking if RANDR is defined... yes
checking for X11... configure: error: Package requirements (x11 xi xrandr) were not met:

No package 'xrandr' found

Consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if you
installed software in a non-standard prefix.

Alternatively, you may set the environment variables X11_CFLAGS
and X11_LIBS to avoid the need to call pkg-config.
See the pkg-config man page for more details.
```

the problem is that xrandr is installed because I use it to enlarge the resolution of my screen ...

a package is clearly missing but which one ?

so if you could help me...


thanks, Zib.c

----------


## Favux

Hi Zib.c,

Welcome to Ubuntu forums!

Are you sure you ran the dependency line?:


```
sudo apt-get install build-essential libx11-dev libxi-dev x11proto-input-dev xserver-xorg-dev libncurses5-dev xutils-dev autoconf libtool pkg-config
```

You seem to be missing one or more of the packages.

Also try running:


```
sudo apt-get build-dep xf86-input-wacom
```

once.

----------


## Zib.c

Hi again

yes I followed every step, after asking on IRC, the missing library was libxrandr-dev (or something like that)
and the line 


```
sudo apt-get build-dep xf86-input-wacom
```

didn't install anything because I am on lucid lynx and on this distro, it's included in xserver-xorg-input-wacom ...
so now the problem is fixed, the tablet, pen and eraser are working quite well except for the touch which is not fluid at all (step ~ 5px)! (i've got the same problem before) so if you have a solution I take it!

tanks  :Wink:

----------


## Favux

Hi Zib.c,

Nice work!  If you could pin down the library, whether it's libxrandr-dev or whatever that would help if there is a new dependency.

Post #110 has a "fix" for touch and I also added it to Troubleshooting near the bottom.

----------


## Zib.c

Hi,

for the library, it's libxrandr-dev (i've just verified it)

and i'll see for the Post #110

----------


## torturedutopian

BTW, libxrandr-dev is required to build xf86-input-wacom  :Smile: 

Edit : oops, it was reported already

----------


## Favux

Hi Zib.c & torturedutopian,

Thank you for bringing the dependency libxrandr-dev to my attention.

Interestingly I'm able to compile xf86-input-wacom without it.  I do have libxrandr2 installed.  Did/do you?  Maybe it's video card or video driver specific?  Which video card and video driver do you have?

I have Nvidia with the proprietary drivers.

----------


## torturedutopian

> I have Nvidia with the proprietary drivers.

Yep, me too. 

Actually there is a "libxrandr2" package installed on my system as well, but there's no libxrandr2-dev package in the repository, only libxrandr-dev (Lucid Lynx).

----------


## Favux

Hi torturedutopian,

Alright, I don't know why I can compile without it then.  I've gone ahead and added it to the dependency line.  Both you and Zib.c are credited on the linuxwacom HOW TO.  Thank you.

----------


## Quicksand

Well, the "#define BAMBOO_TOUCH_JUMPED 300" fix has certainly fixed the lag I complained about back on the first page of this thread!  (Believe it or not, this is the first opportunity I have had to check.)

But still, touch sensitivity is quite poor.

Even on a cheapo laptop trackpad, I can rock my finger back and forth gently and move the pointer a pixel at a time.  On the Bamboo, the smallest interval I can move the pointer is about eight or ten pixels.  It jumps around, even with the smallest finger movement.

It is NOT usable as a mouse replacement!   :Sad:

----------


## robert shearer

> But still, touch sensitivity is quite poor.
> It is NOT usable as a mouse replacement!


must be something in your configuration as it works as well as a mouse for me.  :Very Happy:

----------


## torturedutopian

I would say more or less the same here. (Bamboo Fun + constant modification)

The mouse works OK, but it's definitely less smooth than a real mouse or touchpad. It's usable but not that pleasant to use.

(I don't really mind, I bought it for the stylus, but I guess there's still some room for improvements)

Cheers !

----------


## Favux

I'm with Robert, it's as it is smooth for me.

Admittedly the touchpad/screen part of the tablet's resolution is nowhere near the digitizer.  Quicksand & torturedutopian are you running a very high resolution on your monitor?  What resolution would that be?

----------


## torturedutopian

Favux : well, I use a standard 1920x1080 resolution. What makes me think something is wrong, is that it feels less smooth than a regular touchpad.

Anyway, I don't plan to use it as a mouse, but I was just wondering  :Smile: 

Thanks !

----------


## Favux

Hi torturedutopian,

That's noticeably higher than my resolution on my ancient monitor.  So we may be on to something.

----------


## Zib.c

Hi,

I've exactly the same issue with my tablet (bamboo fun pen&touch)
my laptop is a samsung nc10 with an intel GMA945 as graphic card.
I've tried with an external screen (1920*1080, 22'') and on the default screen (1024*600, 10'') and the result is the same (the phenomenon is maybe more pronounced on the highest resolution)
I'v also this fluidity problem with the stylus but far less pronounced! (you can use it without problem but if you need a high precision in your movement like 1px then there is few issues)

----------


## Quicksand

I'm running at 1280x1024.  That's pretty low-res by today's standards.

I might be able to shed a little more light on this.  I think there might be an overly aggressive "de-jitter" algorithm at work here.

I opened up Gimp and tried to draw using the touch.  I thought -- since the pointer jumped around by multi-pixel increments when I moved my finger -- that I could draw some thin "pencil" lines around the screen, then zoom in and count pixels to see what the exact interval is.

But there is no exact interval at all.  I could move the pointer away from the starting point and then move back, and be off by a single pixel.  I can't just move a single pixel directly, though.

So I wonder if there's a threshold -- if you move LESS than the threshold distance from the starting point, the driver assumes you're trying to sit still, to keep the pointer from vibrating around.  When you exceed the threshold, boom, all of a sudden you're at least 8 pixels away.

I haven't had time to peruse the code to see if this is possible.  Maybe this weekend.

----------


## robert shearer

> Hi torturedutopian,
> 
> That's noticeably higher than my resolution on my ancient monitor.  So we may be on to something.


Yes, 1024 x 768 here on an old CRT.

----------


## Favux

Hi everyone,

It's possible this all may be moot.  It turns out Dmitry, the kernel input tree maintainer, won't accept the Bamboo P&T 2FG patches because they are not MT protocol compliant.  Of course the 2FG stuff was written before the multi-touch protocol came out.  So Henrik has just submitted an MT based patch for the touch-only model Bamboo.  If that's accepted then they'll try to extend it to the rest of the Bamboo P&T's in the wacom.ko.  My guess is that will also require a rewrite of the X driver part of the Bamboo P&T code.  So basically, unless translating the existing 2FG code to MT compliant protocol is "easy", we're being set back a couple of months.


Hi Quicksand,

I know Obe1kenobe had spin locks in the kernel part of the code.  Ping wouldn't accept them and put in some filters.  I think he ended up taking (most of) the filters out.  I'm pretty sure there are still filters in the X driver part, as we see with the 30 to 300 change.


Hi Robert,

Same here.

----------


## sylaulove

Favux, I love you (like a friend, I meen)

You made my CTH-460 work with my ubuntu 10.04.

I tried the same thing, last year, to make it work and it never worked.  I had to get back under m$ to take my notes, and under ubuntu for the homework (I'm studying in computer science)

Now, I'm searching how to create gestures with the stylus!!

Sylvain

----------


## Favux

Hi Sylvain,

Good!  Glad you finally got it working.   :Smile: 



> Now, I'm searching how to create gestures with the stylus!!


You want Tom Jaeger's EasyStroke.

----------


## sylaulove

I was trying to map the keys, and missed something.

I want to map Button2 and Button3 to pgup and pgdn, respectively.

Firs, core keyword is not recognised anymore, so I do:


```
xsetwacom set "pad" Button2 "key pgup"
```

and it's says invalid key 'pgup'
I tried with capital letters, with pageup, nothing works

What's the keyword for the key pageup?

----------


## Favux

Try "key Prior" and "key Next".

----------


## sylaulove

working with


```
xsetwacom set "Wacom BambooFun 2FG 4x5 Finger pad" Button3 "key Next"
```

where Next=pageDn
and   Prior=pageUp

Thank you so much

----------


## Saprissa

I've still got problems  :Sad: 

It's sad because this HOW TO worked like a dream on my laptop, but I think I'm fighting xorg files on my desktop machine.

After following the HOW TO, lsmod | grep wacom shows the driver is loaded, (wacom 30210 0) but the xorg logs show it's the tablet is being identified as a trackpad.



```
(II) config/udev: Adding input device Wacom BambooFun 2FG 4x5 Pen (/dev/input/mouse2)
(II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)
(II) config/udev: Adding input device Wacom BambooFun 2FG 4x5 Pen (/dev/input/event7)
(**) Wacom BambooFun 2FG 4x5 Pen: Applying InputClass "evdev tablet catchall"
(**) Wacom BambooFun 2FG 4x5 Pen: always reports core events
(**) Wacom BambooFun 2FG 4x5 Pen: Device: "/dev/input/event7"
(II) Wacom BambooFun 2FG 4x5 Pen: Found absolute axes
(II) Wacom BambooFun 2FG 4x5 Pen: Found x and y absolute axes
(II) Wacom BambooFun 2FG 4x5 Pen: Found absolute tablet.
(II) Wacom BambooFun 2FG 4x5 Pen: Configuring as tablet
(**) Wacom BambooFun 2FG 4x5 Pen: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
(**) Wacom BambooFun 2FG 4x5 Pen: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Wacom BambooFun 2FG 4x5 Pen" (type: TABLET)
(II) Wacom BambooFun 2FG 4x5 Pen: initialized for absolute axes.
(II) config/udev: Adding input device Wacom BambooFun 2FG 4x5 Finger (/dev/input/event8)
(**) Wacom BambooFun 2FG 4x5 Finger: Applying InputClass "evdev touchpad catchall"
(**) Wacom BambooFun 2FG 4x5 Finger: Applying InputClass "touchpad catchall"
(II) LoadModule: "synaptics"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/synaptics_drv.so
(II) Module synaptics: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.2.2
	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 7.0
(II) Synaptics touchpad driver version 1.2.2
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event8"
(II) Wacom BambooFun 2FG 4x5 Finger: x-axis range 0 - 480
(II) Wacom BambooFun 2FG 4x5 Finger: y-axis range 0 - 320
(II) Wacom BambooFun 2FG 4x5 Finger: pressure range 0 - 1023
(II) Wacom BambooFun 2FG 4x5 Finger: finger width range 0 - 0
(II) Wacom BambooFun 2FG 4x5 Finger: buttons: double triple
(--) Wacom BambooFun 2FG 4x5 Finger: touchpad found
(**) Wacom BambooFun 2FG 4x5 Finger: always reports core events
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Wacom BambooFun 2FG 4x5 Finger" (type: TOUCHPAD)
(**) Wacom BambooFun 2FG 4x5 Finger: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
(**) Wacom BambooFun 2FG 4x5 Finger: (accel) acceleration profile 0
(**) Wacom BambooFun 2FG 4x5 Finger: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000
(**) Wacom BambooFun 2FG 4x5 Finger: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4
(--) Wacom BambooFun 2FG 4x5 Finger: touchpad found
(II) config/udev: Adding input device Wacom BambooFun 2FG 4x5 Finger (/dev/input/mouse3)
(II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)
```

Also, I've got a new "Pointing Devices" entry under "Preferences" that lists the Bamboo, but doesn't allow it to be configured (see attachment)

Any ideas on how to figure out what went wrong?  Thanks a million!

I need a DO-OVER or something.   :Wink:

----------


## Favux

Hi Saprissa,

The evdev driver has your stylus and the Synaptic Touchpad driver has touch.  At a guess you don't have a 10-wacom.conf in place (unless you're configuring your desktop machine with an xorg.conf) because there's no sign of the wacom drivers.  See "III. a) Configuring through 10-wacom.conf".

----------


## Saprissa

> Hi Saprissa,
> 
> The evdev driver has your stylus and the Synaptic Touchpad driver has touch.  At a guess you don't have a 10-wacom.conf in place (unless you're configuring your desktop machine with an xorg.conf) because there's no sign of the wacom drivers.  See "III. a) Configuring through 10-wacom.conf".


Right you are!

I discovered your other thread and solved the problem.

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...ht=wacom+lucid

I guess I misinterpreted the instructions this afternoon, but was clearer when I set up the laptop this morning.

I am now happier with the performance of the device in Lucid than Windows 7 with the wacom software.

Thanks so much.

----------


## Favux

Good!   :Smile: 

You're welcome.

----------


## sylaulove

I just encoutered another configuration problem.

I'm working in dual-screen (laptop screen: 1280X800 and external 1280X1024, laptop at the left, aligned with the lower corner of the external) and I want to map the tablet on the laptop screen.

Or better, I saw somebody talking about mapping the tablet on the screen where the cursor is, but I was unable to realize it.

Thank you, I love ubuntu more and more each day.  I'm about to sleep with my laptop  :Razz: 

Sylvain

----------


## Favux

Hi Sylvain,

Screen mapping is always confusing because it always seems to be changing.  There were new commits for it in the last couple of days.  Plus there are so many variations.

You need to specify your video card, video driver, and what dual screen method you are using.

----------


## deusdiabolus

I might have overlooked someone posting this already, but here is a GTK control panel for Wacom tablets.

----------


## Favux

How does it work for you?  Let's you configure everything?

I keep meaning to look at it now that it apparently supports Lucid, which it didn't last I looked.  I'd rather wait until the author get's his/her 'xsetwacom --get' question answered at the LWP.

I tried what I think was an early version which overwrote my xorg.conf in Intrepid with all sorts of wrong stuff.  Left a little bit of a bad taste.  It looks like the code has been improved since then.

I also have the gripe that it has the same name as the LWP's wacomcpl (which is short for wacom control panel).

----------


## deusdiabolus

I'll let you know.  However, I am STILL encountering that problem where I do a reboot and the graphics tablet stops working.  Once again, this is following an upgrade of the linux headers.   :Sad:   This time the "sudo rmmod" and "sudo modprobe" didn't work, so I must be leaving something out.  But what?

----------


## Favux

Check to see if the wacom.ko is auto-loading:


```
lsmod | grep wacom
```

After depmod -a rebooting seems to work better.

It doesn't auto-load on some systems.  So add 'wacom' without the quotes to the end of the list in the file 'modules' in /etc.

----------


## kawaji

Hi Favux,
First of all thank you very much for your tutorial. 
I'm now configuring my bamboo p&t tablet in lucid.




> III. Configure the Wacom Bamboo P&T tablet.
> 
> a) Configuring through 10-wacom.conf: You can use the default 10-wacom.conf located at /usr/lib/X11/xorg.conf.d/. This allows hotplugging your tablet.
> 
> b) Configuring through xorg.conf. You could also use the xorg.conf, but at the cost of losing hot plugging.


What does "hot plugging" mean in the above quote? 
I'm totally new to input device configurations in linux.

A brief description about xorg.conf.d directory on the official Fedora wiki page.



> Users are encouraged to put custom configuration into /etc/xorg.conf and leave the directory for configuration snippets provided by the distribution.


Ubuntu lucid does not seem to support to parse .conf files in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d directory yet.
So, I have tried to add a snippet with some xsetwacom options into /etc/X11/xorg.conf file and detached & reattached my tablet. the tablet worked using wacom driver with the specified options. :Confused:

----------


## torturedutopian

As an alternate way to update the wacom driver, I followed those instructions : http://blog.brettalton.com/2010/08/2...tutorialhowto/
(via a PPA)

That worked well with my Wacom Bamboo Fun. I wonder to what extent it differs.

Cheers !

----------


## Favux

Hi kawaji,




> What does "hot plugging" mean in the above qu


Plugging or unplugging your usb tablet while Lucid is already running.

Xsetwacom commands should be run in a script.  In xorg.conf you can use 'Option' but they shouldn't apply to hotplugging.  You can also use 'Option's in the wacom.conf and they will apply after a hotplug.  However the wacom.conf (or any conf file in xorg.conf.d) doesn't allow configuration of dependent devices.



> Ubuntu lucid does not seem to support to parse .conf files in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d directory yet.


So if you were trying to apply an 'Option' to eraser or pad, that's why it didn't work.  Lucid will "parse" Options applied to the stylus.



> So, I have tried to add a snippet with some xsetwacom options into /etc/X11/xorg.conf file and detached & reattached my tablet. the tablet worked using wacom driver with the specified options.


I'd have to see what you did.  The syntax is different between wacom.conf and xorg.conf, except for 'Option' lines.


Hi torturedutopian,

Looking at the ppa the wacom.ko is 0.8.8, which is 8 dash releases old.  Current is 0.8.8-8.  The xf86-input-wacom is 0.10.6 while the current version is 0.10.8 plus (if cloning the git repository).  Since the 2FG patches didn't arrive until 0.10.7 I doubt gestures would work very well.

Using the HOW TO you can change to the latest linuxwacom at the LWP site if I haven't already.  And cloning the git gets you the very latest commits to xf86-input-wacom.  So you have more control and flexibility over what drivers you are using.

----------


## torturedutopian

Favux : ah, I see. It seems enough for the stylus though. (I only use that)

Cheers !

----------


## kawaji

Hi Favaux, Thank you for your reply.




> I'd have to see what you did.  The syntax is different between wacom.conf and xorg.conf, except for 'Option' lines.





> In xorg.conf you can use 'Option' but they shouldn't apply to hotplugging.  You can also use 'Option's in the wacom.conf and they will apply after a hotplug.


I had added a snippet below to /etc/X11/xorg.conf and the options applied to my hotpluggd tablet.



```
Section "InputClass"
	Identifier "Wacom custom configuration"
	MatchProduct "Wacom|WACOM"
	Option "Rotate" "half"
	Option "Mode" "Relative"
	Option "Touch" "Off"
EndSection
```




> However the wacom.conf (or any conf file in xorg.conf.d) doesn't allow configuration of dependent devices.


I was struggling to apply options to a dependent device by changing MatchProduct line like the following, for instance. but as you said, that didn't work.  :Sad: 


```
MatchProduct "Wacom BambooFan 2FG 4x5 Finger pad"
Option "Button1" "key core pgup"
```

So...




> Xsetwacom commands should be run in a script.


I'll follow your advice, sir!! Thank you very much!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Favux

Hi kawaji,

I'm suprised you can add that snippet to xorg.conf.  As I recall when we tried that a while ago it broke X.  So maybe there was some update to udev/the .conf files recently?  Or we had an unrecognized error in the snippet?

I'm further surprised that the snippet in xorg.conf applied through a hotplug!  I know that we are suppose to consider the .conf files in xorg.conf.d as extensions of xorg.conf but as far as I know xorg.conf still isn't suppose to support hot plugging.  So very interesting.

They are working on adding dependent device support to the .conf files.  I'm not sure if it's in Xserver 1.9 or 1.10.  It also needs driver side support.

----------


## torturedutopian

Out of curiosity, I booted into the Meerkat Beta (released yesterday) : unfortunately, my Bamboo Fun P&T doesn't work out of the box.

Edit : by the way, to what extent does the Wacom driver operate with the new utouch stack ?

----------


## mageus

Just bought a Bamboo Pen & Touch.

Favux, thanx soooo much for the work you've put into this.

Here's what I did:
- 10.04 x64, Atom dual-core, 1920x1200
- Plugged in, installed wacom-dkms from ppa:doctormo/wacom-plus.  Touch and pen work, touch is crappy, no gestures.
- Installed via this HowTo - touch still crappy, limited gestures
- set suppress = 1 - touch is better, but not smooth, limited gestures
- Applied BAMBOO_TOUCH_JUMPED fix - touch is smooth, gestures work.

Persistent issues:
- There is a lag before scrolling starts, and it is not smooth.  Is this normal?
- Context menu - took me a while to figure out.  Don't double tap with both fingers; tap-hold with one finger then tap the other finger.
- In gimp, the eraser acts like a pen, not an eraser.
- Can someone list all the gestures supported?
- Is there a reference for all the xsetwacom parameters and modifiers?

----------


## Favux

Hi torturedutopian,




> to what extent does the Wacom driver operate with the new utouch stack ?


Not at all as far as I know.  The Wacom driver's 2FG gestures code came out before the uTouch multitouch stack was defined.  So it will have to be rewritten.  Whether you can get the tablet working on it without the Wacom drivers I don't know.  I know they want testing to make sure it isn't knocking out other devices, I guess that includes Wacom tablets.


Hi mageus,

Nice work!




> - There is a lag before scrolling starts, and it is not smooth. Is this normal?


I've noticed the lag, especially on the first scroll, but it seems inconsistent.  Remember not to align the two finger tips vertically or horizontally.  Have them on a diagnol.



> - In gimp, the eraser acts like a pen, not an eraser.


You have to point the eraser end of the stylus to the little eraser icon on the tool palette until it assigns the eraser to the eraser.  Then save.



> - Is there a reference for all the xsetwacom parameters and modifiers?


Enter in a terminal 'man xsetwacom' or http://linuxwacom.sourceforge.net/in...owto/xsetwacom , which is mostly up to date.

----------


## AliceKingsley

Hey, noobie here. I would really appreciate a bit of help. (I've been using Kubuntu for about a week, and haven't had to use the Konsole/Terminal yet. This is all brand-new.)

I'm trying to set up an HP tx2500, I'm running Kubuntu, Lucid 10.0.4 

1) My touchscreen and pen worked without doing anything. All I want to do is calibrate them. At what point in the tutorial should I start? 

2) I downloaded the file for tx2000 in the second post, but I have no idea what to do with it. For example, where do I get the coordinates? (This especially confuses me because the coordinates for the pen and touch are completely different.) Also, a really dumb question, I'm sure: What parts of the file are explanations (things that wouldn't actually be entered into the terminal)?

3) Will there be any differences because of using KDE rather than GNOME? (I don't have a great handle on what the difference is, beyond looks.)

Thanks in advance for anything you can help me with.

----------


## Favux

Hi AliceKingsley,




> All I want to do is calibrate them. At what point in the tutorial should I start?


For now *IV.* to set up the TX2000 script.  I belive KDE's autostart is about the same as Gnome's.  I forget the details because I don't use KDE.  There's a bug in the default Lucid wacom.ko so touch and stylus have the same name.  So use the ID number for touch rather than the "Device name".  In a terminal (Applications > Accesories in Gnome) enter:


```
xinput --list
```

to get the "Device names" and ID #'s.



> For example, where do I get the coordinates? (This especially confuses me because the coordinates for the pen and touch are completely different.) Also, a really dumb question, I'm sure: What parts of the file are explanations (things that wouldn't actually be entered into the terminal)?


The coordinates are already in there.  You create a file and place the whole script in it or rename the  downloaded script.  The TX2000 and TX2500 basically have the same coordinates so they should be close.  If you need to refine them install Xinput Calibrator through the ppa:  http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Soft...put_calibrator



> 3) Will there be any differences because of using KDE rather than GNOME?


Some but you should be able to figure it out, it's fairly close.

----------


## AliceKingsley

Favux, that worked perfectly. Thanks for the quick reply. 

And as a bonus, I learned how to run a script.

----------


## sentinella86

The "how to" for maverick? 

And for touch? that going to shoot.

I noticed that xf86... and linux-wacom 0.8.8 in maverick created conflict.

yet there aren't PPA.

----------


## Favux

Hi sentinella86,

Give me a chance, will ya?   :Smile: 

I just installed Maverick beta yesterday so I haven't played around yet.  I did notice the default x86-input-wacom is 0.10.8 which is good.  And the Bamboo doesn't work, which isn't.

----------


## sentinella86

> Hi sentinella86,
> 
> Give me a chance, will ya?  
> 
> I just installed Maverick beta yesterday so I haven't played around yet.  I did notice the default x86-input-wacom is 0.10.8 which is good.  And the Bamboo doesn't work, which isn't.


OK. I'll wait.  :Wave:  trenks

----------


## Favux

Hi sentinella86,

Well it looks like there's no real need to change the HOW TO for Maverick.  I haven't finished testing things but preliminarily it looks good.

Since the default xf86-input-wacom is already 0.10.8 you can skip II. and not clone the git repository and things work.

The wacom.ko still doesn't work, so no usb communication with the Bamboo.  This means it's approximately a pre-0.8.5-10 wacom.ko.  My guess is still 0.8.4-4 like Karmic.  So you do have to compile linuxwacom (I.).  Although the LWP site still says "Support kernels up to 2.6.35" it does compile in 2.6.35.  Apparently the change made in 0.8.8-7 "Replaced usb_buffer_free with usb_free_coherent for 2.6.35" was enough to make it compatible with the Maverick kernel.

I must say pressure works better in Gimp than ever and the stylus lag seems gone!

----------


## minerva1

@#188 - Favux - strange, on my Maverick it seems to be partially working out of the box. I have Bamboo Touch (CTT-460). Details:

$ uname -a
Linux ubuntu 2.6.35-20-generic #29-Ubuntu SMP Fri Sep 3 14:49:14 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux

$ ls -l /lib/modules/2.6.35-20-generic/kernel/drivers/input/tablet/wacom.ko
-rw-r--r--  1 root root 44816 2010-09-03 11:51 wacom.ko

$ xinput list|grep Wacom
⎜   ↳ Wacom Bamboo Touch                          id=10    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Wacom Bamboo Touch pad                      id=11    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Wacom Bamboo Touch touch                    id=12    [slave  pointer  (2)]

The issues I have:
- Gestures don't work (after xsetwacom set 11 gestures on)
- Touch seems to be active as right click works, but left click does not
- Buttons are working properly
- Pointer is jumpy, but usable (probably ~8-10px) horizontally

I tried setting different options with xsetwacom, but none worked.

Now, when I compiled wacom.ko as you described in http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...09&postcount=1, the left click works, however pointer "blocks" from time to time (if you move it fast in the beginning, it just stops after some movement, even if you slow down later) and I have a feeling it's a bit quirkier (e.g. pointer more jumpy) then with the default Maverick setup.

----------


## Favux

Hi minerva1,

Welcome to Ubuntu forums!

Interesting.  From what you're describing it sounds like probably the the evdev driver (maybe Synaptics) had touch.  Xinput list partially confirms this but looking at Xorg.0.log in /var/log would have been better.  But that implies there was some sort of usb communication established with the tablet?

Now with the compiled wacom.ko you have the linuxwacom drivers but may need the touch fix in post #110 or Troubleshooting.

----------


## sentinella86

> Hi sentinella86,
> 
> Well it looks like there's no real need to change the HOW TO for Maverick.  I haven't finished testing things but preliminarily it looks good.
> 
> Since the default xf86-input-wacom is already 0.10.8 you can skip II. and not clone the git repository and things work.
> 
> The wacom.ko still doesn't work, so no usb communication with the Bamboo.  This means it's approximately a pre-0.8.5-10 wacom.ko.  My guess is still 0.8.4-4 like Karmic.  So you do have to compile linuxwacom (I.).  Although the LWP site still says "Support kernels up to 2.6.35" it does compile in 2.6.35.  Apparently the change made in 0.8.8-7 "Replaced usb_buffer_free with usb_free_coherent for 2.6.35" was enough to make it compatible with the Maverick kernel.
> 
> I must say pressure works better in Gimp than ever and the stylus lag seems gone!


compiled wich version? 0.8.4-4?

----------


## Favux

The linuxwacom 0.8.8-8 in the HOW TO.

----------


## sentinella86

> The linuxwacom 0.8.8-8 in the HOW TO.


i have compiled 0.8.8 but don't work.

dmesg say :



```
[   65.774534] usb 2-7: USB disconnect, address 2
[   67.810043] usb 2-7: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 3
```

I have a 64 bit and this command:


```
./configure --enable-wacom --enable-xserver64
```

RETURN:


```
checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c
checking whether build environment is sane... yes
checking for a thread-safe mkdir -p... /bin/mkdir -p
checking for gawk... no
checking for mawk... mawk
checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes
checking whether to enable maintainer-specific portions of Makefiles... no
checking for gcc... gcc
checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out
checking whether the C compiler works... yes
checking whether we are cross compiling... no
checking for suffix of executables... 
checking for suffix of object files... o
checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes
checking whether gcc accepts -g... yes
checking for gcc option to accept ISO C89... none needed
checking for style of include used by make... GNU
checking dependency style of gcc... gcc3
checking for gawk... (cached) mawk
checking build system type... x86_64-unknown-linux-gnu
checking host system type... x86_64-unknown-linux-gnu
checking for a sed that does not truncate output... /bin/sed
checking for grep that handles long lines and -e... /bin/grep
checking for egrep... /bin/grep -E
checking for ld used by gcc... /usr/bin/ld
checking if the linker (/usr/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes
checking for /usr/bin/ld option to reload object files... -r
checking for BSD-compatible nm... /usr/bin/nm -B
checking whether ln -s works... yes
checking how to recognize dependent libraries... pass_all
checking how to run the C preprocessor... gcc -E
checking for ANSI C header files... yes
checking for sys/types.h... yes
checking for sys/stat.h... yes
checking for stdlib.h... yes
checking for string.h... yes
checking for memory.h... yes
checking for strings.h... yes
checking for inttypes.h... yes
checking for stdint.h... yes
checking for unistd.h... yes
checking dlfcn.h usability... yes
checking dlfcn.h presence... yes
checking for dlfcn.h... yes
checking for g++... g++
checking whether we are using the GNU C++ compiler... yes
checking whether g++ accepts -g... yes
checking dependency style of g++... gcc3
checking how to run the C++ preprocessor... g++ -E
checking for g77... no
checking for xlf... no
checking for f77... no
checking for frt... no
checking for pgf77... no
checking for cf77... no
checking for fort77... no
checking for fl32... no
checking for af77... no
checking for xlf90... no
checking for f90... no
checking for pgf90... no
checking for pghpf... no
checking for epcf90... no
checking for gfortran... no
checking for g95... no
checking for xlf95... no
checking for f95... no
checking for fort... no
checking for ifort... no
checking for ifc... no
checking for efc... no
checking for pgf95... no
checking for lf95... no
checking for ftn... no
checking whether we are using the GNU Fortran 77 compiler... no
checking whether  accepts -g... no
checking the maximum length of command line arguments... 1572864
checking command to parse /usr/bin/nm -B output from gcc object... ok
checking for objdir... .libs
checking for ar... ar
checking for ranlib... ranlib
checking for strip... strip
checking if gcc supports -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions... no
checking for gcc option to produce PIC... -fPIC
checking if gcc PIC flag -fPIC works... yes
checking if gcc static flag -static works... yes
checking if gcc supports -c -o file.o... yes
checking whether the gcc linker (/usr/bin/ld -m elf_x86_64) supports shared libraries... yes
checking whether -lc should be explicitly linked in... no
checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so
checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate
checking whether stripping libraries is possible... yes
checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes
checking whether to build shared libraries... yes
checking whether to build static libraries... yes
configure: creating libtool
appending configuration tag "CXX" to libtool
checking for ld used by g++... /usr/bin/ld -m elf_x86_64
checking if the linker (/usr/bin/ld -m elf_x86_64) is GNU ld... yes
checking whether the g++ linker (/usr/bin/ld -m elf_x86_64) supports shared libraries... yes
checking for g++ option to produce PIC... -fPIC
checking if g++ PIC flag -fPIC works... yes
checking if g++ static flag -static works... yes
checking if g++ supports -c -o file.o... yes
checking whether the g++ linker (/usr/bin/ld -m elf_x86_64) supports shared libraries... yes
checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so
(cached) (cached) checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate
appending configuration tag "F77" to libtool
checking for pkg-config... /usr/bin/pkg-config
checking pkg-config is at least version 0.9.0... yes
checking for HAL... yes
checking for arch type... x86_64-linux-gnu
checking for kernel type... Linux
checking for linux-based kernel... yes
checking for kernel source/headers... /lib/modules/2.6.35-22-generic/build
checking kernel version... 2.6.35-22-generic
checking for kernel module support... yes
checking for Xlib... yes
checking for XSERVER... yes
checking for xserver libc-wrapper header-files... no
checking if scaling tablet to screen size is needed... no
checking if Xorg server is version 1.4 or later... yes
checking if Xorg is 7.3 or earlier... no
checking if Xorg server is version 1.5.2 or later... yes
checking if Xorg server is version 1.6 or later... yes
checking if Xorg server is version 1.7 or later... yes
checking if Xorg SDK defined IsXExtensionPointer... yes
checking if Xorg SDK defines dixScreenOrigins... no
checking XInput extension version... >= 2.0
checking for lib xf86config... checking for X... libraries , headers 
checking for gethostbyname... yes
checking for connect... yes
checking for remove... yes
checking for shmat... yes
checking for IceConnectionNumber in -lICE... yes
checking for tclsh... /usr/bin/tclsh
checking for tcl version... 8.4
checking for tcl header files... found, /usr/include/tcl8.4
checking for tk header files... found, /usr/include/tcl8.4
checking ncurses.h usability... yes
checking ncurses.h presence... yes
checking for ncurses.h... yes
checking if libwacomcfg should/can be built... yes
checking if libwacomxi should/can be built... yes
checking if wacdump should/can be built... yes
checking if xidump should/can be built... yes
checking if xsetwacom should be built... yes
checking if wacomxrrd should be built... checking X11/extensions/Xrandr.h usability... yes
checking X11/extensions/Xrandr.h presence... yes
checking for X11/extensions/Xrandr.h... yes
yes
checking for Wacom X driver module path... /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input
checking for dynamic driver loading support... yes
checking if wacom_drv.{o,so} should be compiled... yes
checking if gcc accepts -fno-merge-constants... yes
checking if gcc accepts -fno-stack-protector... yes

configure: creating ./config.status
config.status: creating Makefile
config.status: creating mkxincludes
config.status: creating src/Makefile
config.status: creating src/util/Makefile
config.status: creating src/xdrv/Makefile
config.status: creating src/2.6.16/Makefile
config.status: creating src/2.6.18/Makefile
config.status: creating src/2.6.24/Makefile
config.status: creating src/2.6.30/Makefile
config.status: creating src/wacomxi/Makefile
config.status: creating src/wacomxi/wacomcpl
config.status: creating src/include/xdrv-config.h
config.status: src/include/xdrv-config.h is unchanged
config.status: creating src/include/kernel-config.h
config.status: src/include/kernel-config.h is unchanged
config.status: creating src/include/util-config.h
config.status: src/include/util-config.h is unchanged
config.status: executing depfiles commands

----------------------------------------
  BUILD ENVIRONMENT:
       architecture - x86_64-linux-gnu
       linux kernel - yes 2.6.30
      kernel source - yes /lib/modules/2.6.35-22-generic/build
     XFree86 source - no 
           Xorg SDK - yes /usr/include/xorg
          XSERVER64 - yes
           dlloader - yes
               XLib - yes /usr/lib
         xf86config - no
                TCL - yes /usr/include/tcl8.4
                 TK - yes /usr/include/tcl8.4
            ncurses - yes

  BUILD OPTIONS:
            wacom.o - yes
            wacdump - no 
             xidump - no 
        libwacomcfg - no
         libwacomxi - no
          xsetwacom - no
          wacomxrrd - no
              hid.o - no 
       wacom_drv.so - no /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input 
        wacom_drv.o - no
  wacom*_drv quirks - hal IsXExtensionPointer key-events
----------------------------------------
    Building linuxwacom drivers for 2.6 kernel.
***Note: Drivers not enabled as modules in your kernel config but requested through configure are NOT built
make -C /lib/modules/2.6.35-22-generic/build M=/home/santana/Scrivania/linuxwacom-0.8.8-8/src/2.6.30
make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.35-22-generic'
  Building modules, stage 2.
  MODPOST 1 modules
make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.35-22-generic'


Your wacom.ko is available under 
    /home/santana/Scrivania/linuxwacom-0.8.8-8/src/2.6.30


NOTE: this package only supports Xorg server older than 1.7.
          You are running a newer version. 
Please build the X driver from xf86-input-wacom.
```

----------


## Favux

0.8.8-8?  Hmmm.  What can I say, it worked for me.

Let's see what the output in a terminal of:


```
lsmod | grep wacom
```

is.

----------


## sentinella86

> 0.8.8-8?  Hmmm.  What can I say, it worked for me.
> 
> Let's see what the output in a terminal of:
> 
> 
> ```
> lsmod | grep wacom
> ```
> 
> is.


return this:


```
wacom                  32508  0
```

in "modules" there's wacom


which deb you installed with the writing wacom(synaptic)?

----------


## Favux

I think that may be the wrong wacom.ko.  I get:


```
wacom   33090   0
```




> which deb you installed with the writing wacom(synaptic)?


What?

----------


## sentinella86

> I think that may be the wrong wacom.ko.  I get:
> 
> 
> ```
> wacom   33090   0
> ```
> 
> What?


is a different version of wacom.

what deb you have installed(wacom)?<---Is english??!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Favux

Didn't install a deb.  Used I. in the HOW TO to download the linuxwacom 0.8.8-8 source code tar, unpacked it, and compiled it.

If you did I. in the HOW TO I think something went wrong with your copy (cp) command because the wacom.ko you have seems to be the wrong size.

----------


## sentinella86

> Didn't install a deb.  Used I. in the HOW TO to download the linuxwacom 0.8.8-8 source code tar, unpacked it, and compiled it.
> 
> If you did I. in the HOW TO I think something went wrong with your copy (cp) command because the wacom.ko you have seems to be the wrong size.


link me your tar. You have a 64 bit?

----------


## Favux

Yes, 64-bit.

Look at the HOW TO in the first post.  See "I. Install LinuxWacom's 0.8.8-8 wacom.ko (the USB kernel driver)".  The command:


```
wget http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/linuxwacom/linuxwacom-0.8.8-8.tar.bz2
```

downloads the source code tar.

----------


## sentinella86

> Yes, 64-bit.
> 
> Look at the HOW TO in the first post.  See "I. Install LinuxWacom's 0.8.8-8 wacom.ko (the USB kernel driver)".  The command:
> 
> 
> ```
> wget http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/linuxwacom/linuxwacom-0.8.8-8.tar.bz2
> ```
> 
> downloads the source code tar.


NOw it's ok. the proble was the copy of wacom.ko

But there are the problem with the touch. If Imove fast, crashed.

----------


## Favux

That may be the bug in xf86-input-wacom.  In which case you may have to compile it also (II.).  You may need to change:


```
#define BAMBOO_TOUCH_JUMPED 30
```

to


```
#define BAMBOO_TOUCH_JUMPED 300
```

and then compile it.  See "Troubleshooting" near the bottom of the HOW TO.

----------


## sentinella86

there aren't this string(in xdrv directory and wcmCommon.c file):



```
#define BAMBOO_TOUCH_JUMPED 30
```

in this file, similar, there are:



```
/* ignore Bamboo touch data if point is abnormal */
	if ((ds.device_type == TOUCH_ID) && (common->tablet_id >= 0xd0
	    && common->tablet_id <= 0xd3) && ds.proximity)
	{
		/* jumps more than 30 points */
		if (!(ds.x * ds.y) || (pLast->proximity &&
			(abs(ds.x - pLast->x) > 30 || abs(ds.y - pLast->y) > 30)))
		{
			/* ignore the data */
			goto ret;
		}
```

----------


## sentinella86

GREAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! NOW IT'S ALL OK.

in maverick(64bit) the procedure is this:

1)Open terminal and add this:



```
sudo apt-get install git-core

git clone git://linuxwacom.git.sourceforge.net/gitroot/linuxwacom/xf86-input-wacom

sudo apt-get update

sudo apt-get install build-essential libx11-dev libxi-dev x11proto-input-dev xserver-xorg-dev libxrandr-dev libncurses5-dev xutils-dev autoconf libtool pkg-config

sudo apt-get upgrade

cd xf86-input-wacom
```

now go(nautilus) in /home/$USER/xf86-input-wacom/src/  and open with gedit the file "wcmCommon.c" and in the line 34 
CHANGES THIS:


```
#define BAMBOO_TOUCH_JUMPED 30
```

TO :


```
#define BAMBOO_TOUCH_JUMPED 300
```

THEN in the terminal add :


```
./autogen.sh --prefix=/usr --libdir=/usr/lib64

make

sudo make install
OR
sudo checkinstall  (make and install deb)
```

And Thank You For All.... Favux

----------


## Favux

Hi sentinella86,

Nice job!   :Smile: 

You're welcome.

----------


## sentinella86

there is a gui configuration?

----------


## sylaulove

Hi everybody, I'm back

That's not an issue, my tablet is working just fine.

I'd like to run a script I made (to set my preferences with xsetwacom) each time I plug in my tablet.

For now, I have to run the script each time I plug the tablet because some settings I really dislike (like TPCButton on)

I'm sure it is possible (everything is possible on Ubuntu) to make this script run automatically on every plugging of my tablet.

It is not useful to run it on my login since I have a laptop, so I boot the computer, get my stuff out, plug the tablet later, sometimes I unplug/plug and it sets back the original settings.

Thanks

----------


## torturedutopian

sentinella86 : I followed very carefully your guide, under Maverick 64 bits, but it doesn't seem to work -- CTH-661. I cannot mouse my mouse pointer at all (neither with the pen nor the touch)

(it may be related to the fact I use the x-updates PPA)

Cheers !

----------


## robyshot

is it normal that from time to time (i don't know if that depends from the system upgrades ,maybe the kernels?) the tablet doesn't work? i mean like it would be the first time i plug it in the pc and i have to repeat the procedure in the first post to make it work again?  :Confused:

----------


## robyshot

apart from my message above, I have another issue with my tablet (cth-461); the fact is that the pen input is recognized as single point,that means that if press with the pen the decoration of a window and try to move it, nothing happens or if i use krita it recognizes just a point pressure so it's impossible to draw anything. This doesn't happen if i use my fingers, everything goes straight.
 how can i resolve this?

----------


## Favux

Hi robyshot,

Yes.  It's due to a kernel update (or maybe kernel headers update).  The new kernel has a new modules directory in which the default modules for that releases' kernel will be installed.  Since the default wacom.ko doesn't work that means you have to recompile linuxwacom against the new kernel for a working wacom.ko.

This is kind of a pain when a release is fresh out since kernel updates can be fairly frequent.  But that settles down quickly and the kernels come less and less often.

The good news is you don't have to clone the git repository for the xf86-input-wacom since the kernel has no effect on it.

----------


## robyshot

> Hi robyshot,
> 
> Yes.  It's due to a kernel update (or maybe kernel headers update).  The new kernel has a new modules directory in which the default modules for that releases' kernel will be installed.  Since the default wacom.ko doesn't work that means you have to recompile linuxwacom against the new kernel for a working wacom.ko.
> 
> This is kind of a pain when a release is fresh out since kernel updates can be fairly frequent.  But that settles down quickly and the kernels come less and less often.
> 
> The good news is you don't have to clone the git repository for the xf86-input-wacom since the kernel has no effect on it.


ok good to know, thank you
about the other issue? is a bit frustating

----------


## Favux

Ha, we must of cross-posted.  I didn't see your second issue.

If I'm following you it's sounding like the wacom driver doesn't have your stylus.  More like evdev does and has set it up as a mouse or something.  Does the stylus work correctly anywhere?  Like in Gimp or something?

What's the output in a terminal of:


```
xinput --list
```

and?:


```
xsetwacom list
```

----------


## robyshot

the only ap that gets the pen right is mypaint (but it doesn't recognize the middle button). with gimp doesn't work neither with ardesia

at the link below konsole's output
http://paste.ubuntu.com/511747/

----------


## Favux

Alright, I'm not sure what's going on.  The xinput looks normal and the xsetwacom list shows the wacom drivers have the tablet.  The tablet works normally in Windows (to rule out a hardware problem)?

Let's see what the output of:


```
xinput list-props "Wacom Bamboo Craft Pen stylus"
```

shows us.

----------


## robyshot

> Alright, I'm not sure what's going on.  The xinput looks normal and the xsetwacom list shows the wacom drivers have the tablet.  The tablet works normally in Windows (to rule out a hardware problem)?
> 
> Let's see what the output of:
> 
> 
> ```
> xinput list-props "Wacom Bamboo Craft Pen stylus"
> ```
> 
> shows us.


http://paste.ubuntu.com/511760/

with windows works the pen input but i have other problems,anyway it's not hardware related

i think that the problem popped out after upgrading to maverick

----------


## Favux

OK, so started with Maverick and the default 0.10.8 xf86-input-wacom.  You didn't clone the xf86-input-wacom git repository, did you?  You did compile the 0.8.8-9 linuxwacom for the wacom.ko, correct?

Did you install a xsetwacom script?  Could I see what you're using?

The list-props looks OK.  But:

I'm not sure what the FLOAT line is telling us.  1 should be on.  But if the stylus was floated it wouldn't be working.  So I'm assuming in this context it means the device is enabled, i.e. float is off.

Also wondering about**:


```
Wacom Hover Click (254):        1
```

which seems to mean TPCButton is "off" not on (i.e. you are in hover mode), which may be the problem and one of the reasons why I want to look at your xsetwacom script.

----------


## robyshot

xsetwacom

http://paste.ubuntu.com/512381/

no i didn't clone the xf86-input-wacom git repository

----------


## robyshot

the strange thing is that with another user on the same pc the tablet works right  :Confused:

----------


## Favux

Hi robyshot,




> with another user on the same pc the tablet works right


Probably an important clue.

I don't think your xsetwacom script is being applied because you are using the wrong "Device names".  They are, from your 'xinput --list':

stylus = Wacom Bamboo Craft Pen stylus

eraser = Wacom Bamboo Craft Pen eraser

touch = Wacom Bamboo Craft Finger touch

pad = Wacom Bamboo Craft Finger pad

You then enclose it in quotes, so in a xsetwacom command:


```
xsetwacom set stylus Suppress "2"  # data trimmed, 0-100
```

becomes


```
xsetwacom set "Wacom Bamboo Craft Pen stylus" Suppress "2"  # data trimmed, 0-100
```

and so on.  Try changing the script to the appropriate device names and rerunning it or restarting.  Let's see what that does.

----------


## robyshot

it didn't work and before editing,the script wasn't neither in the autostart process

if it can be helpful i can post the commands you asked me earlier from the working user (in that profile there isn't any xsetwacom script)

also i'm wondering if this pacckage can mess up things: kde-config-tablet (wich is a gui for editing options under kde system settings, i installed it a week ago i think,but i can't tell if these problem went after since mypaint still gets the pen input right)

----------


## Favux

I believe you have found it.  My guess is it is most likely the problem.  I'm not familiar with it under the name kde-config-tablet, is it?:  http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php...content=114856

----------


## robyshot

> I believe you have found it.  My guess is it is most likely the problem.  I'm not familiar with it under the name kde-config-tablet, is it?:  http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php...content=114856


yes is that one
so uninstalling it should solve the problem,but it's strange that in the other profile i didn't affected the tablet behavior 

i try and report back :Think: 

edit: Cool!now everything is working right!! Thank you so much for helping out! you deserve  a gold statue Favux!

----------


## michele.bartolettistella

Dear,

sorry for the repetition (maybe other users had my same problem), but still I can't make my Bamboo P&T work properly; in particular, it is because I am left-handed. I tried all of your suggestions in the first post of this thread, but still the arrow responds as I was right-handed.

Attachments: my configuration files.

Thank you and congratulations for your great work with this thread!

 :Smile:

----------


## Favux

Hi michele,

Are you in Lucid or Maverick?  What video chipset do you have?


```
lspci -nn | grep VGA
```

If you have Nvidia or ATI are you using the proprietary driver?

Can you show me the rotation commands you are using?

----------


## michele.bartolettistella

Currently I'm in Lucid.
My GPU is an *nVidia GeForce GT 330M* (1 Gb).
I changed the IDs as shown in my xinput --list, both in .xsetwacom.sh and .toggle-touch.sh. They were different from the ones shown in your instructions; don't know if I did the right thing.

The main problems are:

- Right-handed behaviour of the Bamboo P&T (while I added HALF, as you indicate);
- Can't understand how I could customize the four buttons;
- Entering ctrl+t I can see the popup message saying _Bamboo P&T touch ON_, but the next time I will read again the same message -_Bamboo P&T touch ON_- instead of _Bamboo P&T touch OFF._

Here are some futher infos. Many thanks for your support!



```
lspci -nn | grep VGA:

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: nVidia Corporation Device [10de:0a29] (rev a2)
```



```
xinput --list:

⎡ Virtual core pointer                        id=2    [master pointer  (3)]
⎜   ↳ Virtual core XTEST pointer                  id=4    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad                  id=13    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Macintosh mouse button emulation            id=15    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Wacom BambooFun 2FG 4x5 Pen eraser          id=16    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Wacom BambooFun 2FG 4x5 Pen stylus          id=17    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Wacom BambooFun 2FG 4x5 Finger pad          id=18    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Wacom BambooFun 2FG 4x5 Finger touch        id=19    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Logitech USB Laser Mouse                    id=20    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎣ Virtual core keyboard                       id=3    [master keyboard (2)]
    ↳ Virtual core XTEST keyboard                 id=5    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Power Button                                id=6    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Video Bus                                   id=7    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Power Button                                id=8    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Sleep Button                                id=9    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ HID 413c:8161                               id=10    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Laptop_Integrated_Webcam_2M                 id=11    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ AT Translated Set 2 keyboard                id=12    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Dell WMI hotkeys
```



```

.xsetwacom.sh:

## stylus = ID 13 = "Wacom BambooFun 2FG 4x5 Pen stylus"
xsetwacom set 13 Suppress "2"  # data trimmed, 0-100
xsetwacom set 13 RawSample "20"  # default is 4
xsetwacom set 13 ClickForce "6"  # 1-21
xsetwacom set 13 PressCurve "5 10 90 95"
xsetwacom set 13 TPCButton "on"
xsetwacom set 13 Mode "Absolute"  # or Relative
xsetwacom set 13 Button1 "1"  # left mouse click
xsetwacom set 13 Button2 "3"  # right mouse click
xsetwacom set 13 Button3 "2"  # middle mouse click
xsetwacom set 13 rotate "HALF" 

## eraser = ID 12 = "Wacom BambooFun 2FG 4x5 Pen eraser"
xsetwacom set 12 Suppress "2"  # data trimmed, 0-100
xsetwacom set 12 RawSample "20"  #default is 4
xsetwacom set 12 ClickForce "6"  # 1-21
xsetwacom set 12 PressCurve "0 10 90 100"
xsetwacom set 12 Mode "Absolute"  # or Relative
xsetwacom set 12 Button1 "1"
xsetwacom set 12 rotate "HALF"

## touch = ID 15 = "Wacom BambooFun 2FG 4x5 Finger touch"
xsetwacom set 15 Touch "on"
xsetwacom set 15 Gesture "on"
# 1FG dbl. tap is left click, 2FG dbl. tap is right click
xsetwacom set 15 ZoomDistance "50"  # default is 50
xsetwacom set 15 ScrollDistance "20"  # default is 20
xsetwacom set 15 TapTime "250"  # 2FG R click, default is 250 ms
xsetwacom set 15 rotate "HALF"

## pad = ID 14 = "Wacom BambooFun 2FG 4x5 Finger pad"
xsetwacom set 14 Button1 "key ctrl t"  # toggle touch script
xsetwacom set 14 Button2 "key backspace"
xsetwacom set 14 Button3 "3"  # right mouse click
xsetwacom set 14 Button4 "key alt left"  # Back a page in FireFox
```



```
.toggle-touch.sh

#!/bin/bash

## Use with Lucid wacom.conf.  Get the
## "Device name" or ID number for touch
## from 'xinput --list'.  
##
## For touch state notification use:
##  sudo apt-get install libnotify-bin
## Otherwise comment (#) out the two
## notify-send lines.  If installed
## see 'man notify-send'.

TOUCH_STATE=`xsetwacom get 15 Touch`
if [ "$TOUCH_STATE" == "on" ]
  then
    echo "Touch is ON, turning OFF."
    notify-send -t 1500 "Bamboo P&T touch OFF"
    xsetwacom set 15 Touch off
  else
    echo "Touch is OFF, turning ON."
    notify-send -t 1500 "Bamboo P&T touch ON"
    xsetwacom set 15 Touch on
fi
```

 :KDE Star:

----------


## Favux

> I changed the IDs as shown in my xinput --list, both in .xsetwacom.sh and .toggle-touch.sh. They were different from the ones shown in your instructions; don't know if I did the right thing.


Yes, that was the right thing to do.  As a matter of fact that's what I was concentrating on when I looked at your files before, making sure you used your ID #'s, and I missed your rotation lines.  Sorry.  Didn't mean to make you post the script twice.

The ID numbers can change if you are hot plugging usb devices including the tablet.  If you're doing that use the "Device names" instead.  You can check if that is happening by repeating 'xinput --list'.



> Entering ctrl+t I can see the popup message saying Bamboo P&T touch ON, but the next time I will read again the same message -Bamboo P&T touch ON- instead of Bamboo P&T touch OFF.


That's indicating to me that the xsetwacom commands aren't working there either.

Right now my guess is something went wrong when you cloned the xf86-input-wacom git repository (unless you're hot plugging).  Either you missed some dependencies in the dependency line or the xsetwacom install got garbled somehow for whatever reason.  I'd repeat step II. before we do anything else.

----------


## michele.bartolettistella

I repeated your .II step and did some other attempts. Finally I understood better how xsetwacom.sh and toggle-touch.sh work, but still I can't make my Bamboo to work properly.

The main problem is always with left-hand: the cursor doesn't rotate properly. Also only button 2 and button 3 work (left-clic and right-clic), and the ctrl+t function doesn't appear to work...

 :Confused: 

I replaced IDs with Device_Names, as following:



```
....
xsetwacom set Wacom_BambooFun_2FG_4x5_Pen_stylus Button3 "2"  # middle mouse click
xsetwacom set Wacom_BambooFun_2FG_4x5_Pen_stylus rotate "HALF" 

xsetwacom set Wacom_BambooFun_2FG_4x5_Pen_eraser Suppress "2"  # data trimmed, 0-100
xsetwacom set Wacom_BambooFun_2FG_4x5_Pen_eraser RawSample "20"  #default is 4
xsetwacom set Wacom_BambooFun_2FG_4x5_Pen_eraser ClickForce "6"  # 1-21
....
```

What could I quote also to you, to make you understand better?

Thanks!!

----------


## torturedutopian

For your information, Stefan Bader has uploaded some backports input modules for Maverick that will be in the official repositories and use the Wacom driver that is in the current "linux-next" kernel (which will be 2.6.37). 

In the meantime, you may test them here : http://people.canonical.com/~smb/lp527912/

You may read the whole thread on Launchpad : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+s...om/+bug/527912

My Bamboo P&T (CTH 661) works perfectly this way (only the stylus though, but I don't need the touch ATM). It is good because, it means it will be easy to install (just by adding the backports modules in synpatic) and will work out of the box in the next Ubuntu...

----------


## Favux

Hi torturedutopian,




> For your information, Stefan Bader has uploaded some backports input modules for Maverick that will be in the official repositories and use the Wacom driver that is in the current "linux-next" kernel (which will be 2.6.37).


That's not what the bug report says.  It says "won't fix".  It's looking like the chances of an official fix to Lucid or Maverick are slim to none at this point.

I'm appalled by the lack of knowledge displayed on that launchpad thread.  The Bamboo P&T drivers were developed to a large part on this forum in two "development" threads by Ayuthia and obe1knobe.  I helped and personally sent the patch sets to the LWP.  Starting at about linuxwacom 0.8.5-8 the LWP started incorporating them.  They were refined and worked on by Ping and Chris and have become pretty good at this point.

As I understand it the problem is with the kernel maintainer in charge of the part of the kernel wacom.ko is in.  I could look up the posts, but don't feel like it.  He has refused updates to wacom.ko that contain the Bamboo P&T code.  This is because it doesn't follow the new multitouch specifications, since the code was done before those specifications came out.  So the wacom dev. has been including kernel updates (wacom.ko updates) in linuxwacom releases, but they aren't reflected in the kernel.  This is the problem.

This is schizophrenic since the person who wrote the specification was Peter Hutterer.  He also happens to be in charge of the xf86-input-wacom project, and has had no problem incorporating the Bamboo code, with the caveat that it is only to be temporary.  He wants the same code for all drivers, not different code for each driver.

Super!  So now they're rewriting the kernel code to comply with the new multitouch specification.  A test case for the Bamboo Touch has already been submitted to the kernel.  Meanwhile the Wacom developer in charge of kernel code has been away on a contract for the last four weeks or so.  You should know that they are talking of basing the Bamboo's touch function on the Synaptic drivers, if not actually using them.  This means the tablet buttons will suddenly stop functioning like every other wacom tablet button.  What they plan to do about that who knows?  Remember this is the same crew who dropped wacomcpl, wacdump, and xidump (over the Wacom dev.s objections).  The comment I got was maybe the lack of tablet buttons would motivate someone to finally write a user land configuration program (i.e. a new and improved wacomcpl).  Since all this belongs client side, not in a driver.  Oh, but it should use gnome notification daemon, follow the gnome spec.s, etc.  Oh yeah, and there should be a separate version for KDE.  Great!   :Mad: 

OK, rant over for now.   :Wink:

----------


## torturedutopian

> That's not what the bug report says. It says "won't fix".

Well, it is not "fixed" if you don't install some additional modules, hence the term "won't fix".

Indeed, You can read : ** Changed in: linux-backports-modules-2.6.35 (Ubuntu Maverick) Status: New => In Progress


Regarding the rest of the post (politics & techinical), I have no insight at all but thank you for explaining this to us. Maybe you should get in touch with Stefan at canonical (his email is easy to find), or initiate a discussion with all parties involved ?

----------


## Favux

Hi michele,




> Finally I understood better how xsetwacom.sh and toggle-touch.sh work


That's what I found too, when I started doing stuff in the terminal.  After a few times it started making sense and I began to learn what was going on.  It kind of helps you understand why "oldtimers", who use to compile everything, look at us gui dependent folks askance.   :Smile: 

Alright, you've recloned the git, good.  A couple of things about the xsetwacom commands you're using.  The Device names should be enclosed in quotes, "Device names".  You shouldn't be using the underscores.  You don't need to connect the Device name like it's a directory in the command line.  You take the names 'xinput --list' returns and enclose them in quotes.

So:


```
xsetwacom set Wacom_BambooFun_2FG_4x5_Pen_stylus rotate "HALF"
```

should look like:


```
xsetwacom set "Wacom BambooFun 2FG 4x5 Pen stylus" rotate "HALF"
```

Hopefully, this will let you make some progress.

----------


## christh

Hi there

It's been 2 days and I am still failing to get this to work and so I turn to you kind folks to hopefully offer me guidance.

I'm using Linux Mint 9 KDE with a brand spanking new Pen and Touch which I think should work by following the Lucid instructions.

I've follow the instructions on page 2 twice and whilst I have the device functioning any changes I make to the .xsetwacom to tweak have no effect.  The toggle.touch script has no effect either (other than echoing out the on/off statement).

All this has lead me to the conclusion that I am rubbish at this and need some help.  I think the following may be helpful:-



```
xinput --list
⎡ Virtual core pointer                          id=2    [master pointer  (3)]
⎜   ↳ Virtual core XTEST pointer                id=4    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Wacom BambooFun 2FG 4x5 Pen eraser        id=9    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Wacom BambooFun 2FG 4x5 Pen stylus        id=10   [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Wacom BambooFun 2FG 4x5 Finger pad        id=11   [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Wacom BambooFun 2FG 4x5 Finger touch      id=12   [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse           id=13   [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Macintosh mouse button emulation          id=15   [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎣ Virtual core keyboard                         id=3    [master keyboard (2)]
    ↳ Virtual core XTEST keyboard               id=5    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Power Button                              id=6    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Power Button                              id=7    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ USB Headphone Set                         id=8    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ AT Translated Set 2 keyboard              id=14   [slave  keyboard (3)]
```

.xsetwacom.sh



```
## Device names and ID numbers from 'xinput --list'.

## stylus = ID 9 = ""Wacom BambooFun 2FG 4x5 Pen"
xsetwacom set "Wacom BambooFun 2FG 4x5 Pen" Suppress "2"  # data trimmed, 0-100
xsetwacom set "Wacom BambooFun 2FG 4x5 Pen" RawSample "20"  # default is 4
xsetwacom set "Wacom BambooFun 2FG 4x5 Pen" ClickForce "6"  # 1-21
xsetwacom set "Wacom BambooFun 2FG 4x5 Pen" PressCurve "5 10 90 95"
xsetwacom set "Wacom BambooFun 2FG 4x5 Pen" TPCButton "on"
xsetwacom set "Wacom BambooFun 2FG 4x5 Pen" Mode "Absolute"  # or Relative
xsetwacom set "Wacom BambooFun 2FG 4x5 Pen" Button1 "1"  # left mouse click
xsetwacom set "Wacom BambooFun 2FG 4x5 Pen" Button2 "3"  # right mouse click
xsetwacom set "Wacom BambooFun 2FG 4x5 Pen" Button3 "2"  # middle mouse click

## eraser = ID 8 = "Wacom BambooFun 2FG 4x5 Pen eraser"
xsetwacom set "Wacom BambooFun 2FG 4x5 Pen eraser" Suppress "2"  # data trimmed, 0-100
xsetwacom set "Wacom BambooFun 2FG 4x5 Pen eraser" RawSample "20"  #default is 4
xsetwacom set "Wacom BambooFun 2FG 4x5 Pen eraser" ClickForce "6"  # 1-21
xsetwacom set "Wacom BambooFun 2FG 4x5 Pen eraser" PressCurve "0 10 90 100"
xsetwacom set "Wacom BambooFun 2FG 4x5 Pen eraser" Mode "Absolute"  # or Relative
xsetwacom set "Wacom BambooFun 2FG 4x5 Pen eraser" Button1 "1"

## touch = ID 11 = "Wacom BambooFun 2FG 4x5 Finger"
xsetwacom set "Wacom BambooFun 2FG 4x5 Finger" Touch "off"
xsetwacom set "Wacom BambooFun 2FG 4x5 Finger" Gesture "on"
# 1FG dbl. tap is left click, 2FG dbl. tap is right click
xsetwacom set "Wacom BambooFun 2FG 4x5 Finger" ZoomDistance "50"  # default is 50
xsetwacom set "Wacom BambooFun 2FG 4x5 Finger" ScrollDistance "20"  # default is 20
xsetwacom set "Wacom BambooFun 2FG 4x5 Finger" TapTime "250"  # 2FG R click, default is 250 ms

## pad = ID 10 = "Wacom BambooFun 2FG 4x5 Finger pad"
xsetwacom set "BambooFun 2FG 4x5 Finger pad" Button1 "key ctrl t"  # toggle touch script
xsetwacom set "BambooFun 2FG 4x5 Finger pad" Button2 "key backspace"
xsetwacom set "BambooFun 2FG 4x5 Finger pad" Button3 "1"  # right mouse click
xsetwacom set "BambooFun 2FG 4x5 Finger pad" Button4 "key alt left"  # Back a page in FireFox
```

I noticed that I did not have a /usr/lib/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-wacom.conf which may be an indication that something went wrong - created one manually from the link to the latest on provided.

I'll keep plugging away on this but...please help.

Thanks in advance

Chris

----------


## Favux

Hi Chris,

It looks like everything is right.  Do you have a 64-bit install?


```
cat /proc/version_signature
```

and


```
uname -m
```

I'm asking because there should have been something in /usr/lib/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-wacom.conf, but in some set ups it is /usr/lib64/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-wacom.conf and you may need a differen flag on the ./configure line.

Also, since you are in "Lucid", before you compiled anything, did you install xserver-xorg-input-wacom?  That brings along xserver-xorg-input-all which you need.

----------


## christh

Hi Favux and many thanks.

I have a 32-bit



```
cat /proc/version_signature
Ubuntu 2.6.32-21.32-generic 2.6.32.11+drm33.2

uname -m
i686
```

/usr/lib/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-wacom.conf is where I manually placed the file so it wasn't in there, and I don't have a /usr/lib64/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-wacom.conf - I guess because I'm 32-bit.




> before you compiled anything, did you install xserver-xorg-input-wacom?   That brings along xserver-xorg-input-all which you need.


Now this bit is confusing me - earlier I noticed that package in my repository and it was not installed so I marked it for installation - this happen after I made my second attempt to get things working so no it wasn't already installed in this instance although it is now.

I'm sure I didn't do anything differently from the first attempt to the second - If I was making a fresh, clean install would I find xserver-xorg-input-wacom from the repository or is it only list in the repository as I installed it on my first attempt? - I hope that makes sense.

Do you think I should go for a 3rd attempt - making sure xserver-xorg-input-wacom is in place before I start from step 1 of your instructions.

If so, should I remove/ clean up anything or just jump straight in?

Thanks

Chris

----------


## Favux

Hi Chris,

The xserver-xorg-input-wacom package would have been installed in Lucid, which is why I don't bother to mention it in the HOW TO.  I don't know about Mint.  The key is you need the xserver-xorg-input-all that I think comes with it.  I'm not 100% sure the "Lucid"/Mint has this like Karmic, but I seem to recall it.  So did it say it would install -all also when you installed xserver-xorg-input-wacom in Mint?

Since you now have it go ahead and make your 3rd attempt.  The preference would be to remove wacom before updating it.  But we can't do that anymore due to the -all dependency.  It's possible some of the problems we see are version conflicts.  Which is why I keep asking people to repeat steps I. and II.

----------


## robert shearer

Favux  :Very Happy: 


> OK, rant over for now.


As I see it you have a  base  of overwhelmingly satisfied users benefiting from your unstinting efforts to assist us in configuring our Wacom tablets.  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

If there is anything (repeat *anything !*) we could do, petition, implore, sign, SHOUT, poll, etc etc that would advance the Wacom interface development as you have detailed then please  post links where we can support your efforts and direction.

Cheers, 
Bob

----------


## christh

Thanks Favux

When I in stalled the xserver-xorg-input-wacom package the -all did not install although the package is there - I have installed it now and repeated steps 1 and 2 over the top of the existing install.

The pen and touch pad appear to be working and .xsetwacom is making the changes so excellent news and thank you very much for your help.

However I am getting some strange inputs from the pen/touch - when I move the pen outside the Hover range off the touch pad, I sometimes get a right click action, which makes it very difficult to use and sometimes dangerous depending one the menu options.

I have disabled almost everything in the .xsetwacom - touch, gesture and TCPbutton to remove user error.  I've also test in Windows to remove the potential hardware issue.

I did rush through the latest re-installation so shall later today go again and pay attention to the terminal output.

I've yet to see anybody else report similar odd behavior - any ideas on random/phantom right clicks?

Thanks

Chris

----------


## robert shearer

Is it possible that as the pen is moved away (amber light turns white) that touch is registering your finger on the tablet and performing a right click gesture ?.

With the toggle-touch script installed you can turn  touch off and I do so when I am using the pen then toggle it back on if I want to use touch.

----------


## Favux

Hi Chris,

Excellent news.  Sounds like you basically have things working.




> However I am getting some strange inputs from the pen/touch - when I move the pen outside the Hover range off the touch pad, I sometimes get a right click action, which makes it very difficult to use and sometimes dangerous depending one the menu options.


Robert makes an excellent suggestion.  Otherwise I'm not sure what's going on.  I know they've recently discovered the filter algorithm doesn't work well in the edge case (outside the white lines) and they're kind of hoping someone mathematically inclined will suggest a more appropriate algorithm.  But they're arguing over whether it makes sense to use a specific one for the Bamboo or whether it should be a general case for all tablets.


Hi Robert,




> If there is anything (repeat anything !) we could do, petition, implore, sign, SHOUT, poll, etc etc that would advance the Wacom interface development as you have detailed then please post links where we can support your efforts and direction.


The problem is they are technically correct.  A lot of cruft has accumulated in linuxwacom that doesn't belong in a driver.  The Wacom dev. has been more concerned about user experience.  But now that Xorg has taken over the Wacom X driver they have an overwhelming need to clear the cruft out and streamline the code so it's easier to maintain.  As a matter of fact, xsetwacom probably doesn't belong in the code either.  There was a big discussion about that and the upshot is we're lucky that the Xorg developer agreed to incorporate it and update it.  He's probably already had to put in four months more than he originally planned.

The upshot is there needs to be a new project that develops a Wacom Control Panel for Gnome and another one for KDE.  And that probably should take over the xsetwacom functions too.  But there aren't any volunteers yet (although I've heard rumors).  And in fact the project should probably be for all tablets, so call it Tablet Control Center and xsettablet for Gnome and KDE.  I gather they feel the wacomcpl (Wacom Control Panel) code in linuxwacom is a kludge, kind of a horror, and not a great code base to start from.  So the project might be starting from scratch.  I don't really see a lone coder being able to handle the project.

So the tablet manufactures would have to sponsor at least a couple of dev.s and it looks like there's zero chance of that.  And that's why and where things are stuck.

----------


## christh

Thanks Bob, Favux

I have already covered the potential indirect input suggestion by switching off the touch, gestures and TCPButton in the .xsetwacom and yet still it happens - it is a Bob suggested at the point when the light changes from amber to blue.

I do however think I may have identified the problem - does the pen create some kind of electromagnetic field and is it prone to interference?  Moving the pad well away from my screen and cables appears to stop the issue.

Again, anybody any idea if this is likely?  Keen to know if the tablet is at faulty and needs changing.

I'm going to have a play with my physical setup and see if moving things around a bit removes the issue.

Thanks

Chris

----------


## Favux

Hi Chris,




> I do however think I may have identified the problem - does the pen create some kind of electromagnetic field and is it prone to interference? Moving the pad well away from my screen and cables appears to stop the issue.


Yes!  I've seen Alexia Death discussing that with regard to other Wacom tablets and recommending removal (at least to a distance) of potential interfering objects.

----------


## christh

hmmm - not sure if moving is helping or not - I'll lookup Alexia Death and see if I can learn anything - Is Alexia a contributor to this site?

Either way I'm keen to have another go installing everything in the correct order, in the correct place just to rule myself out of the problem - practice makes perfect.

Favux - given that I have access to everything, will it be possible/easy enough for me to remove everything and start again from scratch?

Is it simply a case of using "make clean" rather than "make" in the relevant places or more complicated than that?

Thanks

Chris

----------


## Favux

No Alexia is a Gimp developer and her posts were on linuxwacom discuss.

Actually not sure how to uninstall xf86-input-wacom.  Haven't tried to yet.  Maybe:


```
sudo ./uninstall
```

in the source code folder??  With linuxwacom you just need to remove the wacom.ko.  Actually you could leave it since you're going to overwrite it.

----------


## michele.bartolettistella

> That's what I found too, when I started doing stuff in the terminal. After a few times it started making sense and I began to learn what was going on. It kind of helps you understand why "oldtimers", who use to compile everything, look at us gui dependent folks askance.


 :KDE Star: 




> The Device names should be enclosed in quotes, "Device names". You shouldn't be using the underscores. You don't need to connect the Device name like it's a directory in the command line. You take the names 'xinput --list' returns and enclose them in quotes.


Ok, I've done so; unfortunately, the Bamboo doesn't appear to do its work... I mean, most of all the cursor again shows a right-hand behaviour.

Anyway, I "recorded" the behaviour of the terminal when I ran xsetwacom.sh, and this is what I got:



```
X Error: 2 BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation)
Error (22): WacomConfigSetRawParam: failed
Set: Failed to set Wacom BambooFun 2FG 4x5 Pen stylus value for 'PressCurve'
X Error: 2 BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation)
Error (22): WacomConfigSetRawParam: failed
Set: Failed to set Wacom BambooFun 2FG 4x5 Pen eraser value for 'PressCurve'
X Error: 2 BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation)
Error (22): WacomConfigSetRawParam: failed
Set: Failed to set Wacom BambooFun 2FG 4x5 Finger touch value for 'ZoomDistance'
X Error: 2 BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation)
Error (22): WacomConfigSetRawParam: failed
Set: Failed to set Wacom BambooFun 2FG 4x5 Finger touch value for 'TapTime'
X Error: 2 BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation)
Error (22): WacomConfigSetRawParam: failed
Set: Failed to set Wacom BambooFun 2FG 4x5 Finger pad value for 'Button1'
X Error: 2 BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation)
Error (22): WacomConfigSetRawParam: failed
Set: Failed to set Wacom BambooFun 2FG 4x5 Finger pad value for 'Button2'
X Error: 2 BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation)
Error (22): WacomConfigSetRawParam: failed
Set: Failed to set Wacom BambooFun 2FG 4x5 Finger pad value for 'Button4'
```

I report some excerpt of the .sh and the entire 10wacom.conf:



```
xsetwacom set "Wacom BambooFun 2FG 4x5 Pen stylus" Button3 "2"  # middle mouse click
xsetwacom set "Wacom BambooFun 2FG 4x5 Pen stylus" Rotate "HALF" 

xsetwacom set "Wacom BambooFun 2FG 4x5 Pen eraser" Suppress "2"  # data trimmed, 0-100 
xsetwacom set "Wacom BambooFun 2FG 4x5 Pen eraser" RawSample "20"  #default is 4
```



```
Section "InputClass"
    Identifier "Wacom class"
# WALTOP needs a patched kernel driver, that isn't in mainline lk yet,
# so for now just let it fall through and be picked up by evdev instead.
#    MatchProduct "Wacom|WALTOP|WACOM"
    MatchProduct "Wacom|WACOM"
    MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"
    Driver "wacom"
EndSection

Section "InputClass" 
    Identifier "Wacom ignore mouse dev"
    MatchProduct "Wacom|WACOM"
    MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/mouse*"
    Option "Ignore" "yes"
EndSection

Section "InputClass" 
    Identifier "Wacom serial class"
    MatchProduct "Serial Wacom Tablet"
    Driver "wacom"
    Option "ForceDevice" "ISDV4"
EndSection

Section "InputClass" 
        Identifier "Wacom serial class identifiers"
        MatchProduct "WACf|FUJ02e5|FUJ02e7"
        Driver "wacom"
EndSection
# N-Trig Duosense Electromagnetic Digitizer

Section "InputClass" 
    Identifier "Wacom N-Trig class"
    MatchProduct "HID 1b96:0001|N-Trig Pen"
    MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"
    Driver "wacom"
    Option "Button2" "3"
EndSection

Section "InputClass" 
      Identifier "Wacom eraser class"
      MatchProduct "Wacom"
      MatchProduct "eraser"
      Option "Foo" "bar"
EndSection
```

Are they correct?

(Sorry for the long posts...)

----------


## Favux

Hi michele,

The 50-wacom.conf looks OK.  The xsetwacom commands look correct now too.  Not sure what's going on.  With luck it's due to an error from rotation.

On rotation since you have a Nvidia chipset.  Are you using the proprietary driver for Nvidia?  If so in your xorg.conf (in /etc/X11) is there this line?:


```
    Option        "RandRRotation"  "on"
```

It would be in a section that looks like:


```
Section "Device"
    Identifier    "Configured Video Device"
    Driver        "nvidia"
    Option        "NoLogo"    "True"
    Option        "RandRRotation"  "on"
EndSection
```

To add it use:


```
gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
```

Be sure to back up your xorg.conf first, if you haven't already.

----------


## christh

Hi Favux

Can I clarify, how important this bit is



```
(You can also run this line below once.)
sudo apt-get build-dep xf86-input-wacom
```

When I run the command, I get



```
chris@chris-mint ~/Desktop $ sudo apt-get build-dep xf86-input-wacom
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
E: You must put some 'source' URIs in your sources.list
```

The "you can also run" bit suggests it's optional to run the command but thought I'd double check.

**Edit**

Also this make statement appears to fail - because I've made the file previously?



```
chris@chris-mint ~/Desktop $ cd util-macros-1.8.0
chris@chris-mint ~/Desktop/util-macros-1.8.0 $ ./configure --prefix=/usr
checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c
checking whether build environment is sane... yes
checking for a thread-safe mkdir -p... /bin/mkdir -p
checking for gawk... gawk
checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes
checking whether to enable maintainer-specific portions of Makefiles... no
checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c
configure: creating ./config.status
config.status: creating xorg-macros.pc
config.status: creating Makefile
config.status: creating xorg-macros.m4
chris@chris-mint ~/Desktop/util-macros-1.8.0 $ make
make: Nothing to be done for `all'.
```

Thanks

Chris

----------


## Favux

Hi Chris,



```
sudo apt-get build-dep xf86-input-wacom
```

As far as I know it's optional, because I've installed xf86-input-wacom without it.  But it does install some extra stuff which I'm not sure is useful.  So I thought I'd leave is as an option until someone told me different.  I usually only run it once.  My guess is you don't have all of the first four lines in Ubuntu Software checked, before Source.

For macros 1.8 it will complain if you don't have it installed.


```
make: Nothing to be done for `all'.
```

Usually isn't an error.  You only need to upgrade the macros to 1.8 once.

----------


## christh

Hi Favux

Well that last run through appears to have done the job - for now, all is working and no random right clicks.

Can't really see what I did differently this time - one thing I did note was that the default 10-wacom.conf made an appearance on this attempt so I guess I was failing somewhere in the step where that is created.

Anyway, many thanks for your tireless work on thread - you are a perfect example of what Linux is and what makes it great.

Regards

Chris

----------


## Favux

Nice job Chris!   :Smile:   Was that third time a charm?

----------


## christh

Hi Favux

I think it was 5 attempts but I think I've finally got it cracked - it's all good practice for me.

One thing I have noticed this evening whilst having a poke around in some of the files, is that the wcmCommon.c file that came with the xf86-input-wacom does not have the 
#define BAMBOO_TOUCH_JUMPED 30 line mentioned in your guide.

#define BAMBOO_TOUCH_JUMPED 30  is in the xf86-input-wacom you can get from sourceforge site  - Well beyond me if it's an issue but thought I'd best mention it just in case it's the wrong version.

Thanks

Chris

----------


## Favux

Alright, fifth time is a charm.   :Smile: 

Someone else mentioned that.  Well they're changing the Bamboo code again in preparation of turning it into multitouch (mt) compliant code.  So maybe Chris removed that in the patches he submitted and they committed.  I haven't looked.  I know it's still in the 0.10.8 tar.  Hopefully he's included his fix.  I guess it still belongs in the HOW TO if you're using the tar.

----------


## ubername

Anyone get anywhere with kernel 2.6.36?

I get, on the 'make' step,



> linuxwacom-0.8.8-10/src/2.6.30/wacom_wac.c:205:17: error: struct input_dev has no member named abs


 I'm not savvy enough to crack this but in my bumbling around I found at http://www.linuxhq.com/kernel/v2.6/3.../linux/input.h




> - * @abs: current values for reports from absolute axes


and



> + * @absinfo: array of &struct absinfo elements holding information
> + *   about absolute axes (current value, min, max, flat, fuzz,
> + *   resolution)


which suggest I need to change the lines with 
e.g.


```
if (x == input->abs[ABS_X])
```

to use absinfo instead of abs, but I have no real programming skill, so in true cowboy fashion I just tried a straight swap to


```
if (x == input->absinfo[ABS_X])
```


which gives



> linuxwacom-0.8.8-10/src/2.6.30/wacom_wac.c:205:9: error: invalid operands to binary == (have int and struct input_absinfo)


I guess this means I'm mucking up the data types (or something!)

Any clues?


I may of course be wildly off the track here!

----------


## Favux

Hi ubername,

The link was a nice find.  Looking at it there's also input_absinfo and some defines adding additional variables and some functions.

Did you just change the one line in wacom_wac.c or did you do a search and replace?  If the latter did you do a diff to see how many lines were changed and where they were?

I also noticed the link was associated with MT.  As I've been discussing the kernel maintainer apparently has been refusing to accept the more recent wacom.ko's because they don't comply with the new MT specifications.  Apparently they've submitted a test wacom.ko with some MT changes and are awaiting review.  Actually that was a while ago now, but I haven't heard of any results.  So I'm expecting a serious rewrite of the wacom.ko code for the Bamboos and other MT devices which is somehow backward compliant.  Chris is already submitting preparatory MT patches to xf86-input-wacom and some have already been accepted.  Don't know for sure which kernel it'll show up in.  But it may not be worth a lot of effort to pursue getting what appears will soon be deprecated code working on 2.6.36.

----------


## ubername

> Hi ubername,
> 
> 
> Did you just change the one line in wacom_wac.c or did you do a search and replace?  If the latter did you do a diff to see how many lines were changed and where they were?


I changed the 4 lines which gave errors in the 'make'




> Don't know for sure which kernel it'll show up in.  But it may not be worth a lot of effort to pursue getting what appears will soon be deprecated code working on 2.6.36.


Probably right, I had a hunch that I could be opening a massive can of worms even if I could fix that one problem.

----------


## ehfortin

Hi Favux,

It has been a long time since I post something about my Bamboo tablet as I had to reinstall Ubuntu and... didn't really needed the tablet then and when time came, I was just too busy to do this again.

I'm now on Ubuntu 10.10 (but tried this on 10.04 as well) and I can get the tablet to work (tried it with CTL-460 and CTH-661) and I always have the same issue with the pen. I can move the cursor around the screen but as soon as I touch/draw something, if I don't lift the pen out of the recognition area, the cursor is not moving anymore. As soon as I get out of range and back, the cursor start moving freely again.

Is that a problem that was reported before and is there a fix? With about 26 pages of post since your initial post, I just don't have enough time to read it all as I'm still under time pressure.

Let me know if that something that has been mentioned and fixed.

Thank you.

ehfortin

----------


## Favux

Hi ehfortin,

Good to hear from you again.

So both in Lucid and Maverick.  And on two different Bamboos.



> I can move the cursor around the screen but as soon as I touch/draw something, if I don't lift the pen out of the recognition area, the cursor is not moving anymore. As soon as I get out of range and back, the cursor start moving freely again.


I've seen that on non-wacom tablets when they're not on the intended driver but instead they're on evdev.  I don't think I've seen it with Wacom.  Did you check Xorg.0.log to make sure the wacom drivers had the tablet?

Have you tried turning touch off?

----------


## ehfortin

Interesting... The log regarding the CTL-460 seems to indicate the proper tablet (Wacom Bamboo 4x5 Pen) but then add a Wacom Bamboo 4x5 Finger (which this tablet does not support) so... it is probably linking to a model that support both mode. But more interestingly is that you talk about evdev and I think that is what is kicking in. I can see this in the log:



```
[  2307.528] (**) Wacom Bamboo 4x5 Pen: Applying InputClass "evdev tablet catchall"
[  2307.528] (**) Wacom Bamboo 4x5 Pen: always reports core events
[  2307.528] (**) Wacom Bamboo 4x5 Pen: Device: "/dev/input/event9"
[  2307.540] (II) Wacom Bamboo 4x5 Pen: Found absolute axes
[  2307.540] (II) evdev-grail: failed to open grail, no gesture support
...
[  2307.677] (II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)
[  2792.318] (WW) Wacom Bamboo 4x5 Pen: unable to handle keycode 331
[  3204.849] (II) config/udev: removing device Wacom Bamboo 4x5 Pen
[  3204.856] (II) Wacom Bamboo 4x5 Pen: Close
[  3204.856] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"
```

It does about the same for the Bamboo Fun. I'll look back at your instruction but I don't recall having seen anything about removing/disabling evdev so it may be because something else is not kicking in correctly. If I do lsmod, I can see the wacom driver so it is loaded. Probably just not linked to the tablet as you mentioned.

What was the fix for those evdev issue you were referring to?

Thank you.

ehfortin

----------


## Favux

Either reinstalling the driver so it was installed correctly or changing the .conf file so the match lines or whatever worked.

Evdev is well behaved.  Unlike Synaptic (which they just finally fixed) it will only grab a device if nothing else has.

----------


## ehfortin

That's what I just done. This time it worked. I guess I missed something the first time. It is just interesting to note that it ended with a semi-working config (well, pretty much all was working except the fact that you had to get out of range to "reactivate" the cursor way too often).

I'll now have to look further in the xsetwacom stuff. I think I understand most of it and I can make the link with the result coming from xinput --list. I assume the ID are changing based on the devices you have on your system?

Thank you.

ehfortin

----------


## Favux

Sure.  The evdev driver is pretty amazing, it can get so many devices "working".



> I assume the ID are changing based on the devices you have on your system?


More due to the fact they keep changing the wacom.ko code.  I think they're finally happy with the "Device names" being reported.  Remember the ID #'s will change if you're hot plugging the tablet or other usb devices.  In that case use the "Device names".

----------


## stoneage

I am having a curious problem where my wacom CTL-460 freezes every time the pen touches the surface. I then have to lift the stylus out of range and bring it back, which makes using it awkward. 

The only info I can find after a brief websearch is an old bug:-
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wa...epid%20Ibex%29

I upgraded to 10.04 from 9.10 on 64 bit using the linuxwacom-0.8.8-10 driver and a Wacom Bamboo CTL-460 and seems to also be an issue with the 0.8.8-8. 

There was a headers update today, could it be related?


EDIT - Woops, I also did a stupid thing. I have landed in the wrong thread and followed the instructions for a tablet PC instead of a graphics tablet. I ran the 'sudo make install' step :/
Perhaps I should I do something to fix that first?

UPDATE - I reinstalled the latest headers, rebuilt the driver module (correctly) and got the same result.

----------


## christh

Hi Favux

I've still been doing battle with my pen and it's random right clicking issue which I thought was solved the other day but was wrong - although I think I have just solved the problem.

The bit that was confusing was that it worked on my Windows drive so I felt it a software issue rather than hardware - I even installed Maverik to see if it was my Mint KDE that was causing the problem - no different.

What appears to have solved the problem was ramping the PressureThreshold/ClickForce right up - I only get an error when running xsetwacom in terminal if the ClickForce is over 2040 rather than the 21 suggested in the comments.

No sure if the 21 figure is incorrect but going all the way to 2040 appears to stopped my problem by making the nib less sensitive.

Might be worth looking at and maybe help other who suffer from a "sensitive nib"

Thanks

Chris

----------


## Favux

Hi Chris,

I'm glad you got it working.  Thanks for posting how you did it.

I'm pretty sure 2040 is way outside the intended ClickForce range.  So you've either found a bug in the code or "fixed" your problem by exceeding the range and doing who knows what in the code.  Or both.

----------


## christh

No idea from my side (although i wish I did) just very happy that I can use the thing normally.

Thinking about it, the other .xsetwacom setting that showed an error in the terminal was Suppress - anything higher than 20 gave me.



```
chris@chris-mint ~ $ sh .xsetwacom.sh
X Error of failed request:  BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation)
  Major opcode of failed request:  141 (XInputExtension)
  Minor opcode of failed request:  37 (X_ChangeDeviceProperty)
  Value in failed request:  0x121
  Serial number of failed request:  18
  Current serial number in output stream:  21
```

It was this type of error that made me push the ClickForce value up and up.
  - If it is of any use 



```
input list-props 12
Device 'Wacom BambooFun 2FG 4x5 Pen stylus':
        Device Enabled (137):   1
        Device Accel Profile (256):     0
        Device Accel Constant Deceleration (257):       1.000000
        Device Accel Adaptive Deceleration (259):       1.000000
        Device Accel Velocity Scaling (260):    10.000000
        Wacom Tablet Area (282):        0, 0, 14720, 9200
        Wacom Rotation (283):   0
        Wacom Pressurecurve (284):      0, 0, 100, 100
        Wacom Serial IDs (285): 209, 0, 2, 0
        Wacom Display Options (286):    -1, 0, 1
        Wacom Capacity (287):   -1
        Wacom Pressure Threshold (288): 2040
        Wacom Sample and Suppress (289):        4, 20
        Wacom Enable Touch (290):       0                                                                                                                                           
        Wacom Hover Click (291):        1                                                                                                                                           
        Wacom Enable Touch Gesture (292):       0                                                                                                                                   
        Wacom Touch Gesture Parameters (293):   50, 20, 250                                                                                                                         
        Wacom Tool Type (294):  "STYLUS" (296)                                                                                                                                      
        Wacom Button Actions (295):     "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0)
```

Either way, it's working and I am happy - Favux, thanks so much for your help over the last few days.

Chris

----------


## happyhamster

> which suggest I need to change the lines with 
> e.g.
> 
> 
> ```
> if (x == input->abs[ABS_X])
> ```
> 
> to use absinfo instead of abs, but I have no real programming skill, so in true cowboy fashion I just tried a straight swap to
> ...


This did the trick for me:


```
if (x == input->absinfo[ABS_X].value)
```

(absinfo is a struct itself, so you also have to specify a member.) Good luck.

----------


## ubername

> This did the trick for me:
> 
> 
> ```
> if (x == input->absinfo[ABS_X].value)
> ```
> 
> (absinfo is a struct itself, so you also have to specify a member.) Good luck.



What a player!

Many thanks.

----------


## proteo

Has anyone tried to configure the wacom tablet to work on a single screen in a dual display config?

I have dual 24" displays connected to a single geforce 9800 gt, and when I try to use the pen on my wacom tablet, it's stretched to cover both displays. How can I limit it to a single display?

Thanks, great tutorial, it's a shame that the wacom tablet it's not working out of the box on maverick, I hope it works with the next release, specially  multi touch.

----------


## Favux

Hi proteo,

It was something like this:


```
Option "TwinView" "Horizontal"
Option "ScreenNo" "0"
```

You would add this under:


```
Driver "wacom"
```

in the first (usb) snippet in 50-wacom.conf.  Where ScreenNo was the monitor number you wanted it on.  But it depends on when you compiled xf86-input-wacom I think.  Because on 10-7-10 there was a commit titled "Purge TwinView driver support".

So now I guess we are suppose to use the new xsetwacom "MapToOutput" parameters.  I haven't looked at those yet to see what they are about.  See 'man xsetwacom'.  So we could take a crack at it.

----------


## s3gfault

Thanks this has helped very much!  I have a tx2000 and the touch calibration was way off.  Now (using your example script) it is correct at the top and just off about 50 pixels at the bottom.  Unfortunately this means i cannot touch the bottom bar with the window names.  The cursor appears about 50 pixels above and 10 or so pixels to the left of where i touch.  A little experimenting and i think i will have it done, but i have a question.

if i adjust bottomx and bottomy, should i adjust topy and topx by the same amount?  Do those values depend on each other at all?

Thanks!

----------


## Favux

Hi s3gfault,




> if i adjust bottomx and bottomy, should i adjust topy and topx by the same amount? Do those values depend on each other at all?


No.

You should also be able to get the coordinates from xinput_calibrator.  I believe the Deb works in Maverick.

----------


## mrernia

I've tried almost everything here, and googling, but nobody seems to have the same issue: dmesg and xinput list doesn't show anything wacom related. Tablet (bamboo p+t) works under windows, I've even tried to reinstall OS, and all that comes to my mind but still nothing. Any Ideas? thanks


```
 xinput --list
⎡ Virtual core pointer                        id=2    [master pointer  (3)]
⎜   ↳ Virtual core XTEST pointer                  id=4    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad                  id=12    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎣ Virtual core keyboard                       id=3    [master keyboard (2)]
    ↳ Virtual core XTEST keyboard                 id=5    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Power Button                                id=6    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Video Bus                                   id=7    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Power Button                                id=8    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Sleep Button                                id=9    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ HP Webcam                                   id=10    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ AT Translated Set 2 keyboard                id=11    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ HP WMI hotkeys                              id=13    [slave  keyboard (3)]
```

----------


## Favux

Hi mrernia,

Let's see if your wacom.ko is auto-loading.  Enter in a terminal:


```
lsmod | grep wacom
```

----------


## mrernia

> Hi mrernia,
> 
> Let's see if your wacom.ko is auto-loading.  Enter in a terminal:
> 
> 
> ```
> lsmod | grep wacom
> ```


Wow! thanks for the super fast reply!!  :Smile: 
btw, is not listed: lsmod|grep wacom gives empty string. But after running 
sudo modprobe wacom


```

lsmod|grep wacom
wacom                  33261  0
```

but that's all. Trying connect/disconnect etc doesnt change anything. device doesn't appears in dmesg, only "connected" blah blah. But nothing more.


```
[  201.366384] usbcore: registered new interface driver wacom
[  201.366386] wacom: v1.52-pc-0.3:USB Wacom tablet driver
[  222.390183] usb 5-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 4
[
```

----------


## Favux

What you want to see is if the wacom.ko survives a reboot, i.e. is it auto-loading.

Given the size I suspect you are looking at the default wacom.ko that comes with Lucid or Maverick and doesn't work.  Which are you in by the way?

So something went wrong with your linuxwacom compile or the copy command to get it in the kernel's modules directory.

----------


## mrernia

> What you want to see is if the wacom.ko survives a reboot, i.e. is it auto-loading.
> 
> Given the size I suspect you are looking at the default wacom.ko that comes with Lucid or Maverick and doesn't work.  Which are you in by the way?
> 
> So something went wrong with your linuxwacom compile or the copy command to get it in the kernel's modules directory.


maverick here, and is not surviving the reboot. 
Looks like the copy command has no issues, I've just tried a cp -v.
The only thing I've from the compiling is a warning about xserver.
but there's this line that I can't understand due to my engrish:


```
make[2]: Entering directory `/home/ernia/Desktop/linuxwacom-0.8.8-10/src/2.6.30'
    Building linuxwacom drivers for 2.6 kernel.
***Note: Drivers not enabled as modules in your kernel config but requested through configure are NOT built
```

btw, I'll attach the output. Thanks Favux. Your help is really much appreciated.

----------


## Favux

To get it to auto-load add 'wacom' without the quotes to the bottom of the list in the modules file in /etc:


```
gksudo gedit /etc/modules
```

Your ./configure output looks good.  In "BUILD OPTIONS:" it says it will make the wacom.ko:



> wacom.o - yes


And tells you it will be in:
"Your wacom.ko is available under 
    /home/ernia/Desktop/linuxwacom-0.8.8-10/src/2.6.30"

Make isn't showing any errors, so you should be golden.:


```
sudo cp ./src/2.6.30/wacom.ko /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/input/tablet/wacom.ko
```

and follow with:


```
sudo depmod -a
```

and reboot.  Is the copy (cp) command returning an error(s)?

----------


## mrernia

no errors at all. and after reboot, the module is autoloaded but still don't works... Looks as is not able to recognize the device. but:


```
lsusb |grep Wacom
Bus 005 Device 002: ID 056a:00da Wacom Co., Ltd
```

device is here.. but xinput --list has no trace of it:


```
xinput --list
⎡ Virtual core pointer                        id=2    [master pointer  (3)]
⎜   ↳ Virtual core XTEST pointer                  id=4    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad                  id=12    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎣ Virtual core keyboard                       id=3    [master keyboard (2)]
    ↳ Virtual core XTEST keyboard                 id=5    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Power Button                                id=6    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Video Bus                                   id=7    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Power Button                                id=8    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Sleep Button                                id=9    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ HP Webcam                                   id=10    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ AT Translated Set 2 keyboard                id=11    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ HP WMI hotkeys                              id=13    [slave  keyboard (3)]
```

 :Sad:  I've tried to reboot with the tablet plugged and also plugging it afterwards, but still nothing. It's driving me crazy...

----------


## Favux

What is the model number of your Bamboo P & T?

Let's check the wacom.conf.  What release of Ubuntu are you in?  Lucid or Maverick?

----------


## mrernia

maverick here, model cth461/L, and here's the wacom.conf
tnx again

----------


## Favux

That looks fine.  Did you by any chance uninstall xserver-xorg-input-wacom through Synaptic Package Manager?

----------


## Favux

Oh, we want to know what the output of 'lsmod | grep wacom' is now.

----------


## eoakes

:Smile: 

Thank you Favux

I was trying to run gimp in freebsd, using a mouse. I decided that I would do better if I had a tablet. I purchased a Bamboo Pen and touch, but then realized that freebsd only seemed to suport the wacom serial tablets.

I installed ubuntu 10.10. I then found various directions for installing the tablet in linux, which I tried to use.   I do not know exactly what I tried. 

At that point the tablet stylus and touch worked, but I could not adjust parameters or button functions. The button to toggle touch did not work.

Since I found your thread, I have added a .xsetwacom.sh, .toggle-touch.sh, and commented out the wacom lines in my xorg.conf.

I have attached the xsetwacom.sh, xorg.cconf as xorg,conf.txt, and .toggle-touch.sh. I had to remove the . to attach them. I could not get the 50-wacom.conf to attach so it is cut and pasted below. 

When I reboot with the tablet attached or hot plug the tablet, the tablet button are not set per the 
.xsetwacom file. 

After reboot:
eto@cedric2-l:~$ xsetwacom get "Wacom BambooFun 2FG 4x5 Pen stylus"  PressCurve
0 0 100 100

After running .xsetwacom.sh from command line
 xsetwacom get "Wacom BambooFun 2FG 4x5 Pen stylus"  PressCurve
5 10 90 95

The tablet Button2 is still set to "1" as is Button1. Button 2 &3 have been set per ,xsetwacom.sh

I copied the key ctll t for Button1. I found, but that is not correct to run  .toggle-touch.sh. If I type ctrl t from the command line it does toggle the touch pad.

What have I left out to make the .xsetwacom.sh run on reboot or hot plug?
How do I get button1 to run   .toggle-touch.sh?
Why do not Button1 and Button 4 not get set per .xsetwacom.sh when other parameters get set correctly?

I can live with things working like they are, but they are puzzles.

Any help will be appreciated!!

Thanks again,

Tom Oakes

eto@cedric2-l:~$ xinput --list
⎡ Virtual core pointer                        id=2    [master pointer  (3)]
⎜   ↳ Virtual core XTEST pointer                  id=4    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Wacom BambooFun 2FG 4x5 Pen eraser          id=8    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Wacom BambooFun 2FG 4x5 Pen stylus          id=9    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Wacom BambooFun 2FG 4x5 Finger pad          id=10    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Wacom BambooFun 2FG 4x5 Finger touch        id=11    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ ImExPS/2 Logitech Explorer Mouse            id=13    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎣ Virtual core keyboard                       id=3    [master keyboard (2)]
    ↳ Virtual core XTEST keyboard                 id=5    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Power Button                                id=6    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Power Button                                id=7    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ AT Translated Set 2 keyboard                id=12    [slave  keyboard (3)]

 50-wacom.conf
Section "InputClass"
    Identifier "Wacom class"
# WALTOP needs a patched kernel driver, that isn't in mainline lk yet,
# so for now just let it fall through and be picked up by evdev instead.
#    MatchProduct "Wacom|WALTOP|WACOM"
    MatchProduct "Wacom|WACOM"
    MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"
    Driver "wacom"
        Option "KeepShape" "on"

EndSection

Section "InputClass"
    Identifier "Wacom serial class"
    MatchProduct "Serial Wacom Tablet"
    Driver "wacom"
EndSection

Section "InputClass"
        Identifier "Wacom serial class identifiers"
        MatchProduct "WACf|FUJ02e5|FUJ02e7"
        Driver "wacom"
EndSection


# N-Trig Duosense Electromagnetic Digitizer
Section "InputClass"
    Identifier "Wacom N-Trig class"
    MatchProduct "HID 1b96:0001|N-Trig Pen"
    MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"
    Driver "wacom"
    Option "Button2" "3"
EndSection

----------


## mrernia

> That looks fine.  Did you by any chance uninstall xserver-xorg-input-wacom through Synaptic Package Manager?


nope I didn't. Should I try?

the output from lsmod|grep wacom is:


```
wacom                  33261  0
```

as before...

----------


## Favux

Hi mrernia,

There isn't a good way to figure out the wacom.ko version I know about, but on my system the 0.8.8.10 wacom.ko is 37 not 33.  So I'm wondering.

Let's try:


```
modinfo wacom
```

and see what that tells us.  You can skip the alias: stuff.

We should also look at your Xorg.0.log.  It's in /var/log.

----------


## Favux

Hi Tom,

Welcome to Ubuntu forums!




> then realized that freebsd only seemed to suport the wacom serial tablets.


Some BSD folks were talking to the LWP about support in the last couple of months.  I gather there are no plans to do it and the freebsd folks were sort of daunted by the task of porting xf86-input-wacom and the wacom.ko.  So I don't know where that is.

The wacom.conf looks right as do the scripts.  Button4 won't do left click.  I haven't figured out why.  You should be able to use it for something else.

The xsetwacom get command isn't quite working correctly, and hasn't for a while.  I'm not sure when that happened.  Reports have been filed on the bug tracker so they know about it.  So that needs to get fixed.  I don't know if that's affecting the touch toggle script or not.  It shouldn't if:


```
xsetwacom get "Wacom BambooFun 2FG 4x5 Finger touch" Touch
```

is returning on or off for you.

Probably the best thing is to try to re-clone the xf86-input-wacom git again (step II) on the chance it didn't install correctly or you missed a dependency.

----------


## mrernia

I've attached the Xorg.0.log, and here's the out from the modinfo, aliases omitted:


```
modinfo wacom
filename:       /lib/modules/2.6.35-22-generic/kernel/drivers/input/tablet/wacom.ko
license:        GPL
description:    USB Wacom tablet driver
author:         Vojtech Pavlik <vojtech@ucw.cz>
license:        GPL
description:    USB Wacom tablet driver
author:         Vojtech Pavlik <vojtech@ucw.cz>
srcversion:     4217A1599A06072B693ED37
depends:        
vermagic:       2.6.35-22-generic SMP mod_unload modversions
```

 :Sad:

----------


## Favux

Hi mrernia,

I booted into Maverick and our wacom.ko's are the same size:


```
wacom                  33261  0
```

However the srcversion is different.  Mine is the same in both Maverick and Karmic for the linuxwacom 0.8.8-10 wacom.ko.  I don't know if this indicates yours is from a different linuxwacom or not but I'm wondering because your Xorg.0.log shows no sign of the wacom driver.  This seems to indicate no usb communication with your tablet.

Your wacom.ko appears to be in the correct place.  Could you check the compiled wacom.ko in linuxwacom 0.8.8-10 /src/2.6.30 by right clicking on it and looking at it's Properties and then compare it to the wacom.ko in /lib/modules/2.6.35-22-generic/kernel/drivers/input/tablet.  They should be identical.  It seems like somehow either you're not copying it into place or it's defective.

----------


## mrernia

they look exactly the same. Size and all. The only difference is that the one in /lib/... is owned by root. Guess it has been changed boottime, but anyhow... same stuff. should i try to change permissions on that file? doesn't sound like a brilliant idea, but atm I've no clue...

----------


## Favux

No, the one in the modules directory is a system file and it's suppose to be root.  That's why you have to use 'sudo cp', otherwise you can't copy over a system file.

It doesn't make sense to me.  Hopefully I'm missing something obvious.  I'll think about it for a while.

----------


## eoakes

:Smile: 
Thank you Favux

I ran the commands in step II re-clone the xf86-input-wacom git, but rebooting or hot plugging the tablet still does not run .xsetwacom.sh. Not a big deal as I can run it from the command line.

I did get the .toggle-touch.sh to run from a tablet button. I needed to assign a keyboard short cut (f12) to run that program and then assign  the shortcut key to a tablet button in .xsetwacom.sh.

I would like to make the stylus tip button take more force to act as a left mouse button. Changing the ClickForce parameter over the entire range of 1 to 21 doesn't seem to make a difference.  Has the value for that been changed to a hard coded value? I tried Threshold, but got a parameter no defined error when i tried to set that. I may just need to learn to have a light touch.

Unless you have a suggestion on something else to try, I will learn to live with it the way it is working now.

Thanks again.

Tom Oakes

----------


## Favux

> but rebooting or hot plugging the tablet still does not run .xsetwacom.sh.


Well if right clicking on it and the Execute as program box is checked in the Permissions tab in Properties all I can come up with is something is not working right in your Startup Applications.



> I would like to make the stylus tip button take more force to act as a left mouse button. Changing the ClickForce parameter over the entire range of 1 to 21 doesn't seem to make a difference. Has the value for that been changed to a hard coded value?


I checked it when writing the scripts and it seemed to work correctly.  Maybe something has been changed.  You could check in 'man xsetwacom' if by any chance something is mentioned.  A few pages earlier someone said using a clickforce way outside the range, I think it was something like 2048, worked.  I figured that sounded like a bug.  Worth trying anyway.

By the way a commit from 8 days ago should have fixed the get for button maps.

----------


## mrernia

> It doesn't make sense to me.  Hopefully I'm missing something obvious.  I'll think about it for a while.


thanks.. really.. 
I guess today I'll try to install the tablet in the live distr. and see if might not be something related to old files hanging around in /home.
thanks again anyhow.

----------


## mrernia

sigh.. should I give up? tablet is working fine on other pc's and under other OS. This pizz me off a lot.
so the status is: module get loaded, tablet is listed by lsusb, and in dmesg. Is properly assigned to a device, but X is somehow ignoring it. There's someway to force the recognition event? or to rerun the detection? or to manually edit xorg.conf? please don't let me down, it's driving me crazy...

----------


## mrernia

what does the 50 in front of the config file means? 

since 

```
ls -l /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/50-*
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 171 2010-09-23 04:20 /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/50-synaptics.conf
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 115 2010-08-09 19:50 /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/50-vmmouse.conf
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 825 2010-11-07 14:27 /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/50-wacom.conf
```

can't be I've to change that number? or is just a category?

----------


## mrernia

wait.. looks like there is not an /dev/input/wacom device. Should I create it manually? how?

----------


## mrernia

looks like I've find something, but I'm not sure about editing the file. I'll try anyhow:
point is my device id is:


```
Bus 005 Device 002: ID 056a:00da Wacom Co., Ltd
```

and in 69-xserver-xorg-input-wacom.rules the id doesn't match. Trying to edit the table now. If you know a reason for me to don't try please tell!!

----------


## Favux

Hi mrernia,

Sorry, I've been involved in several projects.

You've solved the mystery.  What's the whole model name of your tablet?  There's a special edition in there somewhere isn't there?

Your model is new and hasn't been added to the kernel driver wacom.ko yet.  Changing the wacom.rules isn't going to help.  Besides you only really need that if your using the xorg.conf and want a symlink.

We'd have to try adding your model to the wacom.ko source code and hope that's enough.

----------


## Favux

Sorry, I meant to say to the wcmUSB.c WacomModelDesc table.  We'd want to add it to this section which starts at line #400:


```
	{ 0x65, 2540, 2540, &usbBamboo     }, /* Bamboo */
	{ 0x69, 1012, 1012, &usbBamboo1    }, /* Bamboo1 */ 
	{ 0xD1, 2540, 2540, &usbBamboo     }, /* CTL-460 */
	{ 0xD4, 2540, 2540, &usbBamboo     }, /* CTH-461 */
	{ 0xD3, 2540, 2540, &usbBamboo     }, /* CTL-660 */
	{ 0xD2, 2540, 2540, &usbBamboo     }, /* CTL-461/S */
	{ 0xD0, 2540, 2540, &usbBamboo     }, /* Bamboo Touch */
```

right after the touch I guess.

So is it's resolutioon 2540 x 2540?

----------


## Favux

I feel bad, this is my fault.  I should have picked it up on your posts #278 and #280 (model cth461/L).  I knew I was missing something obvious.

The wcmUSB.c is in linuxwacom-0.8.8-10/src/xdrv.  Unless you have a different resolution to tell me try adding this line:


```
	{ 0xDA, 2540, 2540, &usbBamboo     }, /* CTH-461/L */
```

like so:


```
	{ 0x65, 2540, 2540, &usbBamboo     }, /* Bamboo */
	{ 0x69, 1012, 1012, &usbBamboo1    }, /* Bamboo1 */ 
	{ 0xD1, 2540, 2540, &usbBamboo     }, /* CTL-460 */
	{ 0xD4, 2540, 2540, &usbBamboo     }, /* CTH-461 */
	{ 0xD3, 2540, 2540, &usbBamboo     }, /* CTL-660 */
	{ 0xD2, 2540, 2540, &usbBamboo     }, /* CTL-461/S */
	{ 0xD0, 2540, 2540, &usbBamboo     }, /* Bamboo Touch */
	{ 0xDA, 2540, 2540, &usbBamboo     }, /* CTH-461/L */
```

and then recompile using, once you're in the linuxwacom-0.8.8-10 directory:


```
make clean

./configure --enable-wacom --prefix=/usr

make

sudo cp ./src/2.6.30/wacom.ko /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/input/tablet/wacom.ko

sudo depmod -a
```

Reboot and cross your fingers.

Edit:  Never mind.  I'm wrong again.  It has to be the wacom.ko.  Besides this would be in xf86-input-wacom.  Crud.  What am I thinking?

----------


## mrernia

I'll test right now!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Favux

Don't!!!

I need to go over your stuff first.  It's the model number, but I have to figure out where it's making a difference.


I'm scattered brained right now.  Helped a Danish friend figure out how to relabel the CellWriter keyboard keys for the Danish alphabet and compile it.  Finished that.  Also working with Jayhawk on bringing out Magick Rotation 1.2.  We're trying to eliminate the direct dependence on hp-wmi so we can do neat stuff like support other tablet pc's other than HP's and accelerometers and stuff.  Plus eliminate polling so Magick's CPU usage is lower.  We've been working on debugging it.  Plus a couple of other things.  But we're taking a break from Magick right now.  My desktop is crammed so I need to organize it and then look at your stuff.

----------


## mrernia

thanks. Really.. I'll be glad to offer a beer. Maybe couple of them!  :Smile: 


meanwhile I've edited all the sources (in linuxwacom and in xf86-input-wacom)this way: searched for the hex key of the bamboo devices, 0xd0, and copied the instructions or modified adding my 0xda. attached is a file with the custom mods. But after compiling and installing/copying/reboot it's still not working. that damn key Must be somewhere else...

----------


## Favux

Hi mrernia,

OK. From your post #278:


```
lsusb |grep Wacom
Bus 005 Device 002: ID 056a:00da Wacom Co., Ltd
```

Indicates to me usb communication is established, it knows your model.  So I think it's the X driver xf86-input-wacom.  I wouldn't have tried the changes you've made yet.

Download a fresh linuxwacom and xf86-input-wacom or reverse the changes for now.

Let's just try the wcmUSB.c in xf86-input-wacom/src.  The section there is at about line # 375.  Add almost the same line:


```
	 { WACOM_VENDOR_ID, 0xDA, 2540, 2540, &usbBamboo     }, /* CTH-461/L */
```

like so:


```
	{ WACOM_VENDOR_ID, 0xD1, 2540, 2540, &usbBamboo     }, /* CTL-460 */
	{ WACOM_VENDOR_ID, 0xD4, 2540, 2540, &usbBamboo     }, /* CTH-461 */
	{ WACOM_VENDOR_ID, 0xD3, 2540, 2540, &usbBamboo     }, /* CTL-660 */
	{ WACOM_VENDOR_ID, 0xD2, 2540, 2540, &usbBamboo     }, /* CTL-461/S */
	{ WACOM_VENDOR_ID, 0xD0, 2540, 2540, &usbBamboo     }, /* Bamboo Touch */
	{ WACOM_VENDOR_ID, 0xDA, 2540, 2540, &usbBamboo     }, /* CTH-461/L */
```

and then finish cloning in the xf86-input-wacom
 with:


```
make clean

./autogen.sh --prefix=/usr

make

sudo make install

(Now reboot.)
```

using the 'make clean' if you're reusing an old xf86-input-wacom.  And cross your fingers.

And what's the description of your model on the box?  The "Bamboo Craft Special Edition"?

----------


## mrernia

was my second try, and didn't worked. Otherwise I'll never tought of changing all sources! but i'll try again as soon as I finish my rain dance. you'll never know when you're almost at the vodoo-mumbojumbo-limit.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Favux

Alright I looked at the Wacom site.  Is it one of these?

Bamboo Special Edition Pen Touch Small   CTH-461SE-EN

Bamboo Special Edition Pen Touch Medium  CTH-661SE-EN

----------


## mrernia

> And what's the description of your model on the box?  The "Bamboo Craft Special Edition"?


yes. Bamboo pen & touch special edition. sigh..
Bamboo Special Edition Pen Touch Small CTH-461SE-FR

----------


## mrernia

any other idea? :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Favux

Hi mrermia,

OK, sounds like the change to xf86-input-wacom's wacomUSB.c wasn't enough.  Keep those changes.

Next we'll modify the kernel.  The wacom.ko has a couple of tables we probably need to add your model to.  Go to the unpacked linuxwacom-0.8.8-10 and in /src/2.6.30/ you'll find wacom_wac.c.  At about line #1318 you'll see the BAMBOO_PT entries.  Add these lines (get the whole second Line):


```
static struct wacom_features wacom_features_0xDA =
	{ "Wacom Bamboo 2FG 4x5 SE", WACOM_PKGLEN_BBFUN,  14720,  9200, 1023, 63, BAMBOO_PT };
```

so it looks like:


```
static struct wacom_features wacom_features_0xD1 =
	{ "Wacom BambooFun 2FG 4x5", WACOM_PKGLEN_BBFUN,  14720,  9200, 1023, 63, BAMBOO_PT };
static struct wacom_features wacom_features_0xD4 =
	{ "Wacom Bamboo 4x5",     WACOM_PKGLEN_BBFUN,     14720,  9200, 1023, 63, BAMBOO_PT };
static struct wacom_features wacom_features_0xD2 =
	{ "Wacom Bamboo Craft",   WACOM_PKGLEN_BBFUN,     14720,  9200, 1023, 63, BAMBOO_PT };
static struct wacom_features wacom_features_0xD3 =
	{ "Wacom BambooFun 2FG 6x8", WACOM_PKGLEN_BBFUN,  21648, 13530, 1023, 63, BAMBOO_PT };
static struct wacom_features wacom_features_0xD0 =
	{ "Wacom Bamboo 2FG",     WACOM_PKGLEN_BBFUN,     14720,  9200, 1023, 63, BAMBOO_PT };
static struct wacom_features wacom_features_0xDA =
	{ "Wacom Bamboo 2FG 4x5 SE", WACOM_PKGLEN_BBFUN,  14720,  9200, 1023, 63, BAMBOO_PT };
```

And at about line #1468 add:


```
	{ USB_DEVICE_WACOM(0xDA) },
```

So it looks like:


```
	{ USB_DEVICE_WACOM(0xD1) },
	{ USB_DEVICE_WACOM(0xD4) },
	{ USB_DEVICE_WACOM(0xD2) },
	{ USB_DEVICE_WACOM(0xD3) },
	{ USB_DEVICE_WACOM(0xD0) },
	{ USB_DEVICE_WACOM(0xDA) },
```

Then compile linuxwacom again.  If you're reusing the source code:


```
make clean

./configure --enable-wacom --prefix=/usr

make

sudo cp ./src/2.6.30/wacom.ko /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/input/tablet/wacom.ko

sudo depmod -a

(And reboot)
```

I think this will do the trick.

----------


## mrernia

yes! YESS! YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!! Works!!! I love you!!!!  :Smile: 
no words to describe my happiness and how much you rocks. Thanks a lot mate!!!

--: touchpad is not fluid but after all this time browsing forums maybe I've found how to set it  :Wink: 

thanks again..

----------


## Favux

Hi mrermia,

Great!!   :Smile:   I feel better now.

Let me know how it works once you've settled in to using it.

I'll try to submit some patches to the LWP in the next few days, once you say it's OK, so you don't have to go through this again.  I know how to do a git patch for xf86-input-wacom but not a CVS patch for linuxwacom.  Have to see if I can figure it out.

----------


## marek_online

Hi,

I've got my Pen & Touch up and running generally. Thanks to everyone, but especially the tireless Favux for getting things working.

My one issue is with touch. About half the time (but not with any pattern I can see) tapping on the touchpad causes the pointer to jump - usually to the left hand side of the screen, but sometimes to the top. Sometimes is doesn't jump the whole way, just some of it.

I tried to make the adjustment to wcmCommon.c as per the instructions in the first post, but in the version of the source that I have there is no line that looks like

#define BAMBOO_TOUCH_JUMPED 30
In fact, the word "Bamboo" doesn't appear in the entire file. Am I looking in the wrong place?

The only quirk I have to my setup that might be causing the issue is that I'm using TwinView (though aside from this one thing, the touchpad plays very nicely with the two monitors).

Any pointers a great help.

M

----------


## Favux

Hi marek_online,

They removed the code with a commit on 10-5-10.  I'll quote the commit:



> Fix Bamboo touchpad "freeze" issue.
> 
> 
> Remove part of code that tried to detect invalid packets coming
> 
> from touchpad because of known issues from filtering of events
> 
> in Bamboo Touch drivers that do not use MT kernel interface.
> 
> ...


The last sentence is key.  Apparently the 'fix' isn't quite working for you.  The MT logic will be in the 2.6.37 kernel's wacom.ko.  And MT code is being added to xf86-input-wacom right now in fits and starts.  I don't know if that will be enough to help you or if you'll have to wait for 2.6.37.

We could try adjusting some other parameters, checking to see if they exist and apply to touch, like ClickForce, Proximity, Suppress, and RawSample.

----------


## marek_online

Hi Favux,

Thanks for clarifying things for me. Good to know that a fix is coming. The touchpad is usable enough as is, so I figure I'll just wait for the updates. I might clone and recompile xf86-input-wacom every once in a while and see how things develop.

Thanks,

M.

----------


## mrernia

> Hi mrermia,
> 
> Great!!    I feel better now.
> 
> Let me know how it works once you've settled in to using it.
> 
> I'll try to submit some patches to the LWP in the next few days, once you say it's OK, so you don't have to go through this again.  I know how to do a git patch for xf86-input-wacom but not a CVS patch for linuxwacom.  Have to see if I can figure it out.


ok, tested a while. Pen and eraser are working fine, touch is terrible. lag, jitter, jumps and is also too sensitive to tapping. Absolutly inusable, and thus deactivated. We'll see next release. I've of course tried playing with settings but no success. Thanks anyway!!

----------


## Favux

Hi mrernia,




> Pen and eraser are working fine


Good!

We may be able to fix touch for you if you want to try messing about a little more.  Keep the change you already made to xf86-input-wacom's wcmUSB.c.  Now we'll start looking at some stuff you were looking at earlier.  At  about line #498 in wcmUSB.c in xf86-input-wacom/src change:


```
	if ((common->tablet_id >= 0xd0) && (common->tablet_id <= 0xd3))
```

to


```
	if ((common->tablet_id >= 0xd0) && (common->tablet_id <= 0xdA))
```

The idea was to only include the 4 Bamboo P&T models with touch, but now there are three more.  And since you don't have it you don't care that it will now pick up the Bamboo Pen (0xd4), which is stylus with no touch, I hope.

Then at about line #277 in wcmValidate.c in xf86-input-wacom/src add:


```
		case 0xDA:  /* Bamboo with 2FGT */
```

so it looks like:


```
		case 0xD0:  /* Bamboo with 2FGT */
		case 0xD1:  /* Bamboo with 2FGT */
		case 0xD2:  /* Bamboo with 2FGT */
		case 0xD3:  /* Bamboo with 2FGT */
		case 0xDA:  /* Bamboo with 2FGT */
```

Then recompile xf86-input-wacom.  With luck that will fix touch for you.

----------


## dr4ziw

Hi,
I just wanted to report a few things I noticed over the last couple of weeks.
Maybe someone can confirm these issues, so that I know I haven't done anything wrong.

I'm running Ubuntu 10.04 64 bit, everything up to date. 
I compiled the linuxwacom.0.8.8-10 for the wacom.ko and the xf86-input-wacom from git according to the first page in this thread. 
An .xsetwacom.sh script is in place and is executed every time I'm logging in.

Stylus and eraser is working, as well as touch -- though still moving in 8--10px steps but apparently nobody found a way to solve this, so far. Oh well...

However, when in Gimp, the mouse isn't working at all. That is, I can't paint, I can't select, I can't crop an image. When I'm using the pen, that's all working. 
But worst of all, I can't use the guidelines AT ALL. Neither with the mouse nor with the stylus. 
At first I suspected Gimp to be broken. But when I boot up without the tablet connected, the mouse is fully working. So it must have something to do with the tablet driver. 
I was able to reproduce this with a fresh RHEL 6 beta installation inside VMware -- also using xf86-input-wacom and linuxwacom.0.8.8-10 so that everything's identical. Same problem.
From my point of view, this should be the most problematic issue, and I wonder why nobody has mentioned it up to now. 

Secondly, I'm using SideFX Houdini from time to time, and the sculpt tool there is pressure sensitive. That's also not working. Strictly speaking, it's not working anymore, because I remember that it was working in the past. I think, that was before touch and gestures were implemented, but I don't know if that's the reason. It could've been even longer, when I had to configure the Bamboo via xorg.conf -- back then under 8.04. 
Before I go break anything... Is it a good idea to try to configure the tablet via 10-wacom.conf AND xorg.conf simultaneously, if neccessary?

Hopefully somebody can shed some light on this.


- dr4ziw -

----------


## Favux

Hi dr4ziw,




> Stylus and eraser is working, as well as touch -- though still moving in 8--10px steps but apparently nobody found a way to solve this, so far. Oh well...


Well, as stated in the quote a few posts above, the filter is basically removed removed from the code now.  It will be fixed when the MT code is fully implemented both in xf86-input-wacom and the 2.6.37 kernel.  Plus if you've noticed the touch resolution is way less than the digitizer.  I suspect that the Apple stuff for example has a much higher resolution.



> However, when in Gimp, the mouse isn't working at all.


This is dimly ringing a bell.  I think this was happening a while ago with Wacom tablets (maybe even before the P&T's came out) and there was a way to "fix" it.  How do you have the extended input devices in Gimp configured for stylus, eraser, and mouse?



> Secondly, I'm using SideFX Houdini from time to time, and the sculpt tool there is pressure sensitive. That's also not working.


How old is Houdini?  When was the code last updated?  I'm wondering if pressure is hard coded to expect "stylus" and that's the problem.  Because you say:



> It could've been even longer, when I had to configure the Bamboo via xorg.conf -- back then under 8.04.
> Before I go break anything... Is it a good idea to try to configure the tablet via 10-wacom.conf AND xorg.conf simultaneously, if neccessary?


No you want to use one or the other.  If Houdini does require "stylus" then you'd have to go the xorg.conf route, but that loses you hot plugging.

----------


## dr4ziw

> How do you have the extended input devices in Gimp configured for stylus, eraser, and mouse?


Both stylus and eraser are set to "Screen", axis from 1 to 6 (top-down), no buttons assigned.
Mouse is set to "disabled". Screen and window mode isn't usable at all. Besides, it doesn't work either. Already tried that  :Wink: 




> How old is Houdini?  When was the code last updated?  I'm wondering if pressure is hard coded to expect "stylus" and that's the problem.


The current version (Houdini 11) is not even half a year old. The current build was only recently released -- say, a couple of weeks.
Anyway, pressure being hard coded sounds plausible, since there's nothing to configure a tablet. Interesting!




> No you want to use one or the other.  If Houdini does require "stylus" then you'd have to go the xorg.conf route, but that loses you hot plugging.


Losing hot plugging wouldn't hurt. The tablet is always connected, anyway.

Let's assume for a moment that I've no idea how to go "the xorg.conf route". How would I stop the tablet from being configured via 10-wacom.conf, and use the xorg.conf instead? *g*


EDIT:
P.S.



> touch resolution is way less than the digitizer.


Sure, but under Windows the movement is smooth, no matter if touch or the pen is being used. Maybe it's interpolated somewhere? 
Anyway, to me it's like magic that it's working the way it does, at all.  :Smile:

----------


## Favux

> Mouse is set to "disabled".


That's what it's suppose to be, and with that it should be working.  What's your 'xinput --list' saying for the mouse?  It's working elsewhere, correct?  Just not Gimp.



> Let's assume for a moment that I've no idea how to go "the xorg.conf route". How would I stop the tablet from being configured via 10-wacom.conf, and use the xorg.conf instead? *g*


Rename it something like '10-wacom.conf.bak'.  Use the xorg.conf attached to the bottom of the HOW TO.  Modifying it for your video entries, if any, of course.  The .xsetwacom.sh won't work because the "Device names" will be different.  Which is why there is the xorg.conf version example.  And be sure you have a back up of your current working xorg.conf that you can restore from the command line in case you break X.

----------


## dr4ziw

> It's working elsewhere, correct?  Just not Gimp.


That's what I thought until just now.
No it's not just Gimp. I can't paint anywhere using the mouse, as soon as the program is set to use a tablet.
MyPaint: I can select a color and a brush, but can't paint.
Inkscape: mouse works when I set stylus and eraser to "disabled", but then I'm losing pressure. Both of them set to "screen": pressure works, mouse doesn't. Interestingly, the guidelines work there.

Here's the output of xinput --list (minus the keyboard part):


```
 Virtual core pointer                            id=2    [master pointer  (3)]
   ↳ Virtual core XTEST pointer                  id=4    [slave  pointer  (2)]
   ↳ Logitech USB Optical Mouse                  id=8    [slave  pointer  (2)]
   ↳ Wacom BambooFun 2FG 6x8 Pen eraser          id=10    [slave  pointer  (2)]
   ↳ Wacom BambooFun 2FG 6x8 Pen stylus          id=11    [slave  pointer  (2)]
   ↳ Wacom BambooFun 2FG 6x8 Finger pad          id=12    [slave  pointer  (2)]
   ↳ Wacom BambooFun 2FG 6x8 Finger touch        id=13    [slave  pointer  (2)]
   ↳ Macintosh mouse button emulation            id=14    [slave  pointer  (2)]
```




> Rename it something like '10-wacom.conf.bak'.  Use the xorg.conf attached to the bottom of the HOW TO.  Modifying it for your video entries, if any, of course.  The .xsetwacom.sh won't work because the "Device names" will be different.  Which is why there is the xorg.conf version example.  And be sure you have a back up of your current working xorg.conf that you can restore from the command line in case you break X.


That simple? Cool! Will try that later, or tomorrow.

----------


## Favux

Huh, not sure what's going on with the mouse.  The xinput list looks OK.  What's the output of:


```
xinput list-props "Logitech USB Optical Mouse"
```

Yep, and instructions are in III. b).

----------


## dr4ziw

> Huh, [...]


Couldn't have said it better...



```
$ xinput list-props "Logitech USB Optical Mouse"

Device 'Logitech USB Optical Mouse':
    Device Enabled (121):    1
    Device Accel Profile (247):    0
    Device Accel Constant Deceleration (248):    1.000000
    Device Accel Adaptive Deceleration (250):    1.000000
    Device Accel Velocity Scaling (251):    10.000000
    Evdev Reopen Attempts (240):    10
    Evdev Axis Inversion (252):    0, 0
    Evdev Axes Swap (254):    0
    Axis Labels (255):    "Rel X" (129), "Rel Y" (130)
    Button Labels (256):    "Button Left" (122), "Button Middle" (123), "Button Right" (124), "Button Wheel Up" (125), "Button Wheel Down" (126), "Button Horiz Wheel Left" (127), "Button Horiz Wheel Right" (128), "Button Side" (242), "Button Extra" (243), "Button Forward" (244), "Button Back" (245), "Button Task" (246), "Button Unknown" (241), "Button Unknown" (241), "Button Unknown" (241), "Button Unknown" (241)
    Evdev Middle Button Emulation (257):    2
    Evdev Middle Button Timeout (258):    50
    Evdev Wheel Emulation (259):    0
    Evdev Wheel Emulation Axes (260):    0, 0, 4, 5
    Evdev Wheel Emulation Inertia (261):    10
    Evdev Wheel Emulation Timeout (262):    200
    Evdev Wheel Emulation Button (263):    4
    Evdev Drag Lock Buttons (264):    0
```

The Nvidia graphics driver added a few lines to xorg.conf, which I already disabled. Without success.

----------


## Favux

Well that looks OK too.  Let's see what happens if we turn it off:


```
xinput set-prop "Logitech USB Optical Mouse" 'Device Enabled' 0
```

and then turn it back on:


```
xinput set-prop "Logitech USB Optical Mouse" 'Device Enabled' 1
```

You could also try:


```
xinput reattach "Logitech USB Optical Mouse" "Virtual core pointer"
```




> The Nvidia graphics driver added a few lines to xorg.conf, which I already disabled. Without success.


What?

----------


## dr4ziw

No luck. None of the xinput commands helped.




> The Nvidia graphics driver added a few lines to xorg.conf, which I already disabled. Without success.
> 			
> 		
> 
> What?


Installing the proprietary Nvidia drivers populates the xorg.conf with a bunch of lines -- for video, monitor, keyboard, and mouse. I commented out the mouse section. Thought, this might help, which it didn't.

----------


## Favux

Right, you don't need the keyboard or mouse entries.  Did the problem start when you commented out the mouse section?  You may have the mouse line in "ServerLayout" still active.  I suppose it's possible that's affecting things.  Can you post your xorg.conf?

----------


## dr4ziw

The problems were also there before I commented out those lines. And also when the xorg.conf is literally empty, or, in case of the RHEL6 running inside VMware, not there at all. So that's not the reason.

I'm finishing the xorg.conf configuration now, then reboot and see what happens then.

----------


## dr4ziw

First thing what happened was that I forgot to remove a # so X didn't come up correctly -.-
Working now.

Second, Xorg.0.log complains about "no supported touch pad found", while, nevertheless, I can move the cursor, tap, scroll and zoom.

Third, ... here's "xinput list" ...


```
Virtual core pointer                        id=2    [master pointer  (3)]
   ↳ Virtual core XTEST pointer                  id=4    [slave  pointer  (2)]
   ↳ stylus                                      id=6    [slave  pointer  (2)]
   ↳ eraser                                      id=7    [slave  pointer  (2)]
   ↳ touch                                       id=8    [slave  pointer  (2)]
   ↳ pad                                         id=9    [slave  pointer  (2)]
   ↳ Wacom BambooFun 2FG 6x8 Pen                 id=12    [slave  pointer  (2)]
   ↳ Logitech USB Optical Mouse                  id=13    [slave  pointer  (2)]
   ↳ Macintosh mouse button emulation            id=15    [slave  pointer  (2)]
```

stylus, eraser, touch and pad, I understand. They're comming from xorg.conf now. But where's that Wacom BambooFun 2FG 6x8 Pen coming from?!

Anyway, Gimp is behaving as always. Everything HAS to be done with the stylus -- which I don't like, obviously -- except for the guidelines which still don't work. 
MyPaint, the same. Houdini still doesn't recognize pressure, but that's the smallest of all problems...

----------


## Favux

You're correct you shouldn't be seeing:



> Wacom BambooFun 2FG 6x8 Pen


Somewhere there is probably a .conf file in xorg.conf.d configuring it.  What does:


```
xsetwacom list
```

show.

I think we need to look at your Xorg.0.log in /var/log.

----------


## dr4ziw

Okay, here we go:



```
$ xsetwacom list
stylus           STYLUS    
eraser           ERASER    
touch            TOUCH     
pad              PAD
```

Looks normal to me, just the four devices configured in xorg.conf are listed. That's good, right?

/var/log/Xorg.0.log is attached.

Just to make sure no mistakes were made, here's what I did while switching to Xorg.conf.
1) according to page 1 in this thread, I added the following symlink rule to "/lib/udev/rules.d/69-xserver-xorg-input-wacom.rules":


```
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="00d3", SYMLINK="input/tablet-wacom-bamboo-pen_touch-$env{WACOM_TYPE}"
```

(00d3 for the CTH-661 model)
Correct? Because I'm not sure with this line.


Then I merged your test3.xorg.conf with mine, by copy&pasting all of the wacom stuff over. 
My current xorg.conf is also attached.

.xsetwacom.sh was replaced to use the names coming from xorg.conf, and the toggle-touch.sh was altered for the same purpose. 

At last I renamed /usr/lib/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-wacom.conf to 10-wacom.conf.bak.

Reboot, keeping fingers crossed, and here we are.

----------


## dr4ziw

Just had a look at the Xorg.0.log file again. 
Looks like 05-evdev.conf and/or 10-synaptics.conf is (at least trying to) catch the tablet? Partly successful, with respect to "Wacom BambooFun 2FG 6x8 Pen".

----------


## Favux

Symlink rule is right obviously or it wouldn't be working, so good job.  Let me look at the stuff.

----------


## dr4ziw

Sure, take your time. 

It's 02:00 am here, and I'm going to sleep, now.

Thanks for your help so far.

----------


## tru infini

Is there any way to get a wacom table working in Maverick? I feel like I'm in uncharted waters with a speedboat and no key. I'm thinking it might be easier to downgrade to 10.04 or even 9.10. this is my official sos; HELP!!!

----------


## Favux

Hi dr4ziw,

OK, let's get rid of keyboard and mouse from the xorg.conf and see what we have.  It looks like the evdev driver's "evdev tablet catchall" snippet is responsible for the "Wacom BambooFun 2FG 6x8 Pen" on /dev/input/event5.  That's got me puzzled because the 'wacom' symlink should be sitting on any Pen/stylus device (dev) node.


Hi tru infini,

What Wacom tablet do you have?  Where are you getting stuck?

----------


## dr4ziw

> Hi dr4ziw,
> OK, let's get rid of keyboard and mouse from the xorg.conf and see what we have.


Same as before. 




> It looks like the evdev driver's "evdev tablet catchall" snippet is responsible for the "Wacom BambooFun 2FG 6x8 Pen" on /dev/input/event5.  That's got me puzzled because the 'wacom' symlink should be sitting on any Pen/stylus device (dev) node.


So, why don't we just disable this entry in the 05-evdev.conf?
After all, that's a desktop PC. Which means, no other tablet or touchpad around which wouldn't work anymore afterwards.

Since both "stylus" (from xorg.conf) and "Wacom BambooFun (...)" appear in Gimp's extended input devices, I was curious, which one's being used:
Stylus/eraser set to "screen", the other entries set to disabled --> pressure still being recognized --> stylus is used, which is good.

EDIT:
Okay, I commented out the lines concerning touchpads and tablets in 05-evdev.conf and in 10-synaptics.conf.
As a result, "Wacom BambooFun 2FG 6x8 Pen" doesn't show up in "xinput list".
Furthermore /var/log/Xorg.0.log has changed a bit:


```
[...]
(II) config/udev: Adding input device Wacom BambooFun 2FG 6x8 Pen (/dev/input/event5)
(II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)
(II) config/udev: Adding input device Wacom BambooFun 2FG 6x8 Pen (/dev/input/mouse2)
(II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)
(II) config/udev: Adding input device Wacom BambooFun 2FG 6x8 Finger (/dev/input/event6)
(II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)
(II) config/udev: Adding input device Wacom BambooFun 2FG 6x8 Finger (/dev/input/mouse3)
(II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)
[...]
```

(Just the relevant(?) part)
No error messages anymore. Altough something's still trying to configure these devices. Strange!

BTW, none of these changed anything in Gimp & Co.'s behavior.

----------


## Favux

That's definitely our next step.  Are you in Lucid?  In Maverick it's 10-evdev.conf.  Let's try:


```
Section "InputClass"
        Identifier "evdev tablet catchall"
        MatchIsTablet "on"
        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"
        Driver "evdev"
	MatchProduct "Wacom|WACOM|Hanwang"
	MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"
	Option "Ignore" "Yes"
EndSection
```

----------


## dr4ziw

Hmm, with your changes, insted of mine described in my last (edited) post, now "Wacom BambooFun ... Pen" is gone.

...

Now "Wacom BambooFun 2FG 6x8 Finger" is in there instead  :Smile: 

P.S. Yes I'm on Lucid.

----------


## dr4ziw

> Now "Wacom BambooFun 2FG 6x8 Finger" is in there instead


Strike that, I forgot to revert 10-synaptics.conf back to default.

Here's an excerpt from Xorg.0.log -- just the "Wacom BambooFun 2FG 6x8" part:


```
(II) config/udev: Adding input device Wacom BambooFun 2FG 6x8 Pen (/dev/input/event5)
(**) Wacom BambooFun 2FG 6x8 Pen: Ignoring device from InputClass "evdev tablet catchall"
(II) config/udev: Adding input device Wacom BambooFun 2FG 6x8 Pen (/dev/input/mouse2)
(II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)
(II) config/udev: Adding input device Wacom BambooFun 2FG 6x8 Finger (/dev/input/event6)
(**) Wacom BambooFun 2FG 6x8 Finger: Applying InputClass "evdev touchpad catchall"
(**) Wacom BambooFun 2FG 6x8 Finger: Applying InputClass "touchpad catchall"
(II) LoadModule: "synaptics"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/synaptics_drv.so
(II) Module synaptics: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.2.2
    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 7.0
(II) Synaptics touchpad driver version 1.2.2
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event6"
(--) Wacom BambooFun 2FG 6x8 Finger: no supported touchpad found
(EE) Wacom BambooFun 2FG 6x8 Finger Unable to query/initialize Synaptics hardware.
(EE) PreInit failed for input device "Wacom BambooFun 2FG 6x8 Finger"
(II) UnloadModule: "synaptics"
(II) config/udev: Adding input device Wacom BambooFun 2FG 6x8 Finger (/dev/input/mouse3)
(II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)
```

The first few lines, are due to the exception we just entered in 05-evdev.conf. So this part works. 
As for the rest? The same exception for touchpads in 10-synaptics, I'd guess.

----------


## Favux

You don't need one in Synaptics.  It's never picked up the device just tried too.  The key lines are:



> (II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)
> 
> (--) Wacom BambooFun 2FG 6x8 Finger: no supported touchpad found
> (EE) Wacom BambooFun 2FG 6x8 Finger Unable to query/initialize Synaptics hardware.
> (EE) PreInit failed for input device "Wacom BambooFun 2FG 6x8 Finger"
> (II) UnloadModule: "synaptics"


And as you can see it doesn't matter that it tries to set up on the spurious mouse3 dev node.  I do have an exclude for that in Troubleshooting you could try, but it really doesn't seem to affect Wacom like it does, say, WizardPen.

So now that everything straightened out does Gimp work right, etc.?

----------


## dr4ziw

> So now that everything straightened out does Gimp work right, etc.?


That would be a "no". 
Gimp, MyPaint, etc. can be used with the tablet ONLY.
Guidelines in Gimp still don't work as long as the pen is configured as it should be.

BUT, I think I just stumbled over something interesting:
Say in Gimp, when stylus and eraser are set to "screen" the behavior is as described above. However, when only the stylus is set to "screen", while the eraser is "disabled", then everything works as expected: draw, select, crop with the mouse, and guidelines are working. 
What's funny, now MyPaint works with the mouse as well! O.o

----------


## Favux

Eraser?  Eraser!  What?

This is not making much sense.  How 'bout Houdini?

----------


## dr4ziw

I don't get it. 
After I switched Gimp's extended input devices configuration front and back:

1) 
Pen --> "screen"
Eraser --> "disabled
This makes the eraser to act like the mouse, thus everything's working -- except for pressure on the erasure, of course.

2)
Pen --> "disabled"
Eraser --> "screen"
same as in 1), just with the stylus turned around.

But now, when I set everything back to normal...
3)
Pen --> "screen"
Eraser --> "screen"
It's working, including mouse. Except guidelines, which can only be dragged with the mouse and not with the stylus.

MyPaint seems to work only with Gimp configured according to 1) or 2) -- don't know why!

Houdini still doesn't recognize pressure. But I'll ask in a Houdini specific forum. Just to check, whether they have pressure under linux.


I hope this writing makes sense. The rest doesn't...

----------


## Favux

Hi dr4ziw,

Well I follow what you're saying, it just doesn't make much sense.

Unless I'm missing the obvious (e.g. check the xsetwacom script for an error) it seems something in your Lucid install is scrambled.  I guess I'd try reinstalling the Wacom drivers first, linuxwacom for the wacom.ko and then clone xf86-input-wacom.  If that doesn't work...

Good idea to check a Houdini forum.

----------


## dr4ziw

Well, the xsetwacom script executes without any errors, and from my point of view, it looks correct.

I will now reinstall linuxwacom and xf86-input-wacom.

----------


## dr4ziw

That didn't really fix it. 
At least not for Gimp -- MyPaint and Inkscape are working properly (at the moment).

Meanwhile I'm back at my initial assumption: something's wrong with the Gimp.
Right now, with everything correctly set up, using the mouse is possible again, including guidelines. The stylus works as well, except for the guidelines.
However, when the toolbox window is very close to the left ruler, and I try to drag out a guideline using the stylus, sometimes a guideline does appear but its horizontal location is restricted to the area where the toolbox is. I can't drag the line beyond that region.

Seriously, hasn't anybody else experienced this?!

----------


## jimss

hello,

I just install my bamboo pen&touch on Maverick. Most of it work fine (keys, pen, touch, gesture), which is really nice (thanks for that).

However, I still have a tiny but really annoying problem. When I use the pad, the cursor makes "jumps" from time to time. It goes like 10cm from where it was before without me doing anything special. Do you know what's wrong ?

Hope you can help me. Thanks.

JiM (sorry for my english, I'm French...)

----------


## Favux

Hi jimss,

Welcome to Ubuntu forums!

You're English is fine.



> When I use the pad, the cursor makes "jumps" from time to time. It goes like 10cm from where it was before without me doing anything special.


Is that with touch or the stylus/pen?  Or both?

----------


## jimss

Hi Favux,

Thanks for looking at my problem. The "jumps" are only when i use the touch. The stylus is working perfectly.

----------


## Favux

OK, basically they removed the touch filter logic.  They are changing touch over to MT(multi-touch) code.  Chris Bagwell just submitted a bunch of touch code that was accepted.  It hasn't been committed to the git repository yet.  But probably will be within a few days.  Once it is you could try cloning the xf86-input-wacom git again and see if that helps any.

----------


## dr4ziw

> OK, basically they removed the touch filter logic.  They are changing touch over to MT(multi-touch) code.  Chris Bagwell just submitted a bunch of touch code that was accepted.  It hasn't been committed to the git repository yet.  But probably will be within a few days.  Once it is you could try cloning the xf86-input-wacom git again and see if that helps any.


Would be nice if that will help with the jumpy pointer when using touch. 

Meanwhile I made a little progress with my Gimp problems. 
I can now permanently use both the pen or the mouse at will -- except for guidelines, which still can only be dragged out with the mouse, but that's not so surprising anymore.  :Wink: 

What I did is, I moved everything (except for the pad button assignment) from the .xsetwacom.sh script to xorg.conf. For some reason, that helped.
The reason for doing this was, when I logged in without the script being executed, mouse worked in Gimp. As soon as the script was executed, mouse stopped from working.
Now my .xsetwacom.sh only contains the "pad" section. At least this one doesn't have any influence on mouse functionality.

Don't know why this works, but I guess something in the script is breaking something for Gimp, which apparently doesn't happen when configuration is done through xorg.com. 
Will have to investigate this further -- line by line.

----------


## Favux

Yes, please keep us updated.

----------


## dr4ziw

Got it!

If I remove these two lines from the .xsetwacom.sh script ...


```
xsetwacom set stylus Mode "Absolute"  # or Relative
(...)
xsetwacom set eraser Mode "Absolute"  # or Relative
```

... and put them into xorg.conf as:


```
    Option "Mode" "absolute"
```

... for both the stylus and the eraser, the mouse keeps on working, after .xsetwacom.sh was executed.
However, it didn't seem as stable as a pure xorg.conf configuration without using any xsetwacom script at all.

This still doesn't solve the guideline problem, for which I have a theory: somtimes I'm able to drag out a guideline from the left ruler -- and I think only once from the upper ruler --, but only randomly, and only inside the toolbox area. This can result in both horizontal and vertical guidelines. Could have something to do with Gimp's internal window management, creating a conflict with the linuxwacom driver, or maybe with Gnome itself. *sigh*

I've appended the wacom relevant part of my xorg.conf. Note, that I'm using another set of symlink rules in 69-xserver-xorg-input-wacom.rules, hence another "/dev/input/" link -- probably makes no difference. Furthermore, I've set 05-evdev.conf to ignore wacom in the touchpad portion in addition to tablet. Did this because "Wacom BambooFun 2FG 6x8 touch" kept showing up in "xinput list".

So far...
Good night!

----------


## sunnynice

> Got it!
> 
> If I remove these two lines from the .xsetwacom.sh script ...
> 
> 
> ```
> xsetwacom set stylus Mode "Absolute"  # or Relative
> (...)
> xsetwacom set eraser Mode "Absolute"  # or Relative
> ...


 so hardworking you are.

----------


## jimss

So, I wait ant try again within a few days ? Ok, I'll do that and post here to say if it helps at all... Thanks for the answer.

----------


## dr4ziw

@jimss: xf86-input-wacom 0.10.9 was released today.

There's something really strange going on with this new release. At least here.

Keeping everything set up through xorg.conf kept everything working, except for the .xsetwacom.sh script. I had everything configured in xorg.conf except for the pad buttons. After the update to 0.10.9 I can't assign these, anymore.

So, I reverted xorg.conf and 05-evdev.conf back to default and let xorg.conf.d/10-wacom.conf do the job again. 

I first noticed, that moving the pointer with touch is worse again: a lot more jumps, and somehow wonky.

Here's the output of Xorg.0.log after hotplugging the tablet -- a boot with the tablet connected gives the same result:


```
(II) config/udev: Adding input device Wacom BambooFun 2FG 6x8 Pen (/dev/input/event5)
(**) Wacom BambooFun 2FG 6x8 Pen: Applying InputClass "evdev tablet catchall"
(**) Wacom BambooFun 2FG 6x8 Pen: Applying InputClass "Wacom class"
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event5"
(II) Wacom BambooFun 2FG 6x8 Pen: type not specified, assuming 'stylus'.
(II) Wacom BambooFun 2FG 6x8 Pen: other types will be automatically added.
(**) Wacom BambooFun 2FG 6x8 Pen stylus: always reports core events
(--) Wacom BambooFun 2FG 6x8 Pen stylus: using pressure threshold of 27 for button 1
(--) Wacom BambooFun 2FG 6x8 Pen stylus: Wacom USB Bamboo tablet maxX=21648 maxY=13530 maxZ=1023 resX=2540 resY=2540  tilt=disabled
(II) Wacom BambooFun 2FG 6x8 Pen stylus: hotplugging dependent devices.
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event5"
(**) Wacom BambooFun 2FG 6x8 Pen eraser: always reports core events
(--) Wacom BambooFun 2FG 6x8 Pen eraser: Wacom USB Bamboo tablet maxX=21648 maxY=13530 maxZ=1023 resX=2540 resY=2540  tilt=disabled
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Wacom BambooFun 2FG 6x8 Pen eraser" (type: ERASER)
(--) Wacom BambooFun 2FG 6x8 Pen eraser: top X=0 top Y=0 bottom X=21648 bottom Y=13530 resol X=2540 resol Y=2540
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event5"
(**) Wacom BambooFun 2FG 6x8 Pen cursor: always reports core events
(--) Wacom BambooFun 2FG 6x8 Pen cursor: Wacom USB Bamboo tablet maxX=21648 maxY=13530 maxZ=1023 resX=2540 resY=2540  tilt=disabled
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Wacom BambooFun 2FG 6x8 Pen cursor" (type: CURSOR)
(--) Wacom BambooFun 2FG 6x8 Pen cursor: top X=0 top Y=0 bottom X=21648 bottom Y=13530 resol X=2540 resol Y=2540
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event5"
(**) Wacom BambooFun 2FG 6x8 Pen touch: always reports core events
(--) Wacom BambooFun 2FG 6x8 Pen touch: Wacom USB Bamboo tablet maxX=21648 maxY=13530 maxZ=1023 resX=2540 resY=2540  tilt=disabled
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Wacom BambooFun 2FG 6x8 Pen touch" (type: TOUCH)
(--) Wacom BambooFun 2FG 6x8 Pen touch: top X=0 top Y=0 bottom X=21648 bottom Y=13530 resol X=2540 resol Y=2540
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event5"
(**) Wacom BambooFun 2FG 6x8 Pen pad: always reports core events
(--) Wacom BambooFun 2FG 6x8 Pen pad: Wacom USB Bamboo tablet maxX=21648 maxY=13530 maxZ=1023 resX=2540 resY=2540  tilt=disabled
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Wacom BambooFun 2FG 6x8 Pen pad" (type: PAD)
(II) Wacom BambooFun 2FG 6x8 Pen stylus: hotplugging completed.
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Wacom BambooFun 2FG 6x8 Pen stylus" (type: STYLUS)
(--) Wacom BambooFun 2FG 6x8 Pen stylus: top X=0 top Y=0 bottom X=21648 bottom Y=13530 resol X=2540 resol Y=2540
(II) config/udev: Adding input device Wacom BambooFun 2FG 6x8 Pen (/dev/input/mouse2)
(II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)
(II) config/udev: Adding input device Wacom BambooFun 2FG 6x8 Finger (/dev/input/mouse3)
(II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)
(II) config/udev: Adding input device Wacom BambooFun 2FG 6x8 Finger (/dev/input/event6)
(**) Wacom BambooFun 2FG 6x8 Finger: Applying InputClass "evdev touchpad catchall"
(**) Wacom BambooFun 2FG 6x8 Finger: Applying InputClass "touchpad catchall"
(**) Wacom BambooFun 2FG 6x8 Finger: Applying InputClass "Wacom class"
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event6"
(II) Wacom BambooFun 2FG 6x8 Finger: type not specified, assuming 'stylus'.
(II) Wacom BambooFun 2FG 6x8 Finger: other types will be automatically added.
(**) Wacom BambooFun 2FG 6x8 Finger stylus: always reports core events
(--) Wacom BambooFun 2FG 6x8 Finger stylus: using pressure threshold of 27 for button 1
(--) Wacom BambooFun 2FG 6x8 Finger stylus: Wacom USB Bamboo tablet maxX=740 maxY=500 maxZ=1023 resX=2540 resY=2540  tilt=disabled
(II) Wacom BambooFun 2FG 6x8 Finger stylus: hotplugging dependent devices.
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event6"
(**) Wacom BambooFun 2FG 6x8 Finger eraser: always reports core events
(--) Wacom BambooFun 2FG 6x8 Finger eraser: Wacom USB Bamboo tablet maxX=740 maxY=500 maxZ=1023 resX=2540 resY=2540  tilt=disabled
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Wacom BambooFun 2FG 6x8 Finger eraser" (type: ERASER)
(--) Wacom BambooFun 2FG 6x8 Finger eraser: top X=0 top Y=0 bottom X=740 bottom Y=500 resol X=2540 resol Y=2540
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event6"
(**) Wacom BambooFun 2FG 6x8 Finger cursor: always reports core events
(--) Wacom BambooFun 2FG 6x8 Finger cursor: Wacom USB Bamboo tablet maxX=740 maxY=500 maxZ=1023 resX=2540 resY=2540  tilt=disabled
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Wacom BambooFun 2FG 6x8 Finger cursor" (type: CURSOR)
(--) Wacom BambooFun 2FG 6x8 Finger cursor: top X=0 top Y=0 bottom X=740 bottom Y=500 resol X=2540 resol Y=2540
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event6"
(**) Wacom BambooFun 2FG 6x8 Finger touch: always reports core events
(--) Wacom BambooFun 2FG 6x8 Finger touch: Wacom USB Bamboo tablet maxX=740 maxY=500 maxZ=1023 resX=2540 resY=2540  tilt=disabled
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Wacom BambooFun 2FG 6x8 Finger touch" (type: TOUCH)
(--) Wacom BambooFun 2FG 6x8 Finger touch: top X=0 top Y=0 bottom X=740 bottom Y=500 resol X=2540 resol Y=2540
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event6"
(**) Wacom BambooFun 2FG 6x8 Finger pad: always reports core events
(--) Wacom BambooFun 2FG 6x8 Finger pad: Wacom USB Bamboo tablet maxX=740 maxY=500 maxZ=1023 resX=2540 resY=2540  tilt=disabled
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Wacom BambooFun 2FG 6x8 Finger pad" (type: PAD)
(II) Wacom BambooFun 2FG 6x8 Finger stylus: hotplugging completed.
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Wacom BambooFun 2FG 6x8 Finger stylus" (type: STYLUS)
(--) Wacom BambooFun 2FG 6x8 Finger stylus: top X=0 top Y=0 bottom X=740 bottom Y=500 resol X=2540 resol Y=2540
```

Like one would expect after this, "xinput list" gives the following:


```
↳ Wacom BambooFun 2FG 6x8 Pen eraser          id=8    [slave  pointer  (2)]
   ↳ Wacom BambooFun 2FG 6x8 Pen cursor          id=9    [slave  pointer  (2)]
   ↳ Wacom BambooFun 2FG 6x8 Pen touch           id=10    [slave  pointer  (2)]
   ↳ Wacom BambooFun 2FG 6x8 Pen pad             id=11    [slave  pointer  (2)]
   ↳ Wacom BambooFun 2FG 6x8 Pen stylus          id=12    [slave  pointer  (2)]
   ↳ Wacom BambooFun 2FG 6x8 Finger eraser       id=13    [slave  pointer  (2)]
   ↳ Wacom BambooFun 2FG 6x8 Finger cursor       id=14    [slave  pointer  (2)]
   ↳ Wacom BambooFun 2FG 6x8 Finger touch        id=15    [slave  pointer  (2)]
   ↳ Wacom BambooFun 2FG 6x8 Finger pad          id=16    [slave  pointer  (2)]
   ↳ Wacom BambooFun 2FG 6x8 Finger stylus       id=17    [slave  pointer  (2)]
```

And "xsetwacom --list" happily agrees:


```
Wacom BambooFun 2FG 6x8 Pen eraser ERASER    
Wacom BambooFun 2FG 6x8 Pen cursor CURSOR    
Wacom BambooFun 2FG 6x8 Pen touch TOUCH     
Wacom BambooFun 2FG 6x8 Pen pad PAD       
Wacom BambooFun 2FG 6x8 Pen stylus STYLUS    
Wacom BambooFun 2FG 6x8 Finger eraser ERASER    
Wacom BambooFun 2FG 6x8 Finger cursor CURSOR    
Wacom BambooFun 2FG 6x8 Finger touch TOUCH     
Wacom BambooFun 2FG 6x8 Finger pad PAD       
Wacom BambooFun 2FG 6x8 Finger stylus STYLUS
```

----------


## iRi_E

Hi, 

I uploaded deb package of xf86-input-wacom 0.10.9 to my PPA:

https://launchpad.net/~irie/+archive/wacom

The package includes two additional patches for new three models listed in post #1. (Note the new three models also require the modification of kernel module.)

My pen tablet, Bamboo Comic Medimum (CTH-661/S1) which is one of the new three models, can be recognized by kernel and X modules.

"xinput list" gives the following:



```
⎡ Virtual core pointer                        id=2    [master pointer  (3)]
⎜   ↳ Virtual core XTEST pointer                  id=4    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ PIXART USB OPTICAL MOUSE                    id=8    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Wacom Bamboo Comic 2FG Pen eraser           id=9    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Wacom Bamboo Comic 2FG Pen cursor           id=10    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Wacom Bamboo Comic 2FG Pen touch            id=11    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Wacom Bamboo Comic 2FG Pen pad              id=12    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Wacom Bamboo Comic 2FG Pen stylus           id=13    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Wacom Bamboo Comic 2FG Finger eraser        id=14    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Wacom Bamboo Comic 2FG Finger cursor        id=15    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Wacom Bamboo Comic 2FG Finger touch         id=16    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Wacom Bamboo Comic 2FG Finger pad           id=17    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Wacom Bamboo Comic 2FG Finger stylus        id=18    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎣ Virtual core keyboard                       id=3    [master keyboard (2)]
    ↳ Virtual core XTEST keyboard                 id=5    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Power Button                                id=6    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Power Button                                id=7    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ AT Translated Set 2 keyboard                id=19    [slave  keyboard (3)]
```

This result is similar to dr4ziw's one, but I think it is strange because some nonexistent devices like "Pen touch" and "Finger stylus" are listed. Such devices should cause some problems.

----------


## dr4ziw

> This result is similar to dr4ziw's one, but I think it is strange because some nonexistent devices like "Pen touch" and "Finger stylus" are listed. Such devices should cause some problems.


Agreed! Even though, according to "xsetwacom get $ID 'touch'", "Pen touch" has touch disabled (for example), it's at least not nice throwing all available dependent devices on every main device. Like, touch on a pen, or stylus on finger.

Besides, I got to ask this, is touch mapped to the screen size in any way?
If yes, why? This might cause the jumpy pointer, instead of a smooth pixel by pixel movement. And it would explain why some people see this -- larger screens --, while some don't -- those with smaller screens.

----------


## Favux

Hi iRi_E,

Welcome to Ubuntu forums!

Hi dr4ziw,

Just read your first post, need to go through the rest.  But I wouldn't think an X driver could create 2 sets of devices.

I've seen that with the N-trigs before the hid-ntrig.ko got straightened out, and it still happens if they have obsolete firmware.  I think there was some wacom.ko's that did something similar.  But with Wacom it's usually two configuration files.  Make sure there aren't two wacom.con'fs, say a 10-wacom.conf and a 50-wacom.conf.  If xf86-input-wacom is installing a wacom.conf like linuxwacom will now install a wacom.fdi that may be the problem.  So look in /usr/lib/X11/xorg.conf.d/.

Sorry I'm not much use right now.  Working on another project and installed Fedora 14.  Of course it blew off my Ubuntu partitions.  But until I'm done with it I don't want to reinstall grub2.

----------


## Favux

> I think it is strange because some nonexistent devices like "Pen touch" and "Finger stylus" are listed. Such devices should cause some problems.


What really concerns me is cursor.  That's the Wacom tablet mouse.  Where is that coming from?

I'd like to ask you if the additional change to wcmUSB.c and ValidateDevice.c helped but it's obviously lower priority.



> Agreed! Even though, according to "xsetwacom get $ID 'touch'", "Pen touch" has touch disabled (for example), it's at least not nice throwing all available dependent devices on every main device. Like, touch on a pen, or stylus on finger.


We used to see this all of the time using the generic wacom.fdi (or linuxwacom.fdi).  Can you two check in, I guess it would be, /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/20thirdparty/ and /etc/hal/fdi/policy/ for a wacom.fdi?  It doesn't look to me like the default .fdi in xf86-input-wacom would do this.  Plus you would have had to install hal.



> Besides, I got to ask this, is touch mapped to the screen size in any way?
> If yes, why? This might cause the jumpy pointer, instead of a smooth pixel by pixel movement. And it would explain why some people see this -- larger screens --, while some don't -- those with smaller screens.


Not like you mean I think.  But yes the code sizes the tablet to the screen resolution, that's why you are able to cover the whole screen on your tablet.  And touch has much less resolution than the digitizer.  That was one of my theories, that some folks complaining of jerkiness just had large high resolution monitors.

----------


## iRi_E

Hi Favux,




> What really concerns me is cursor. That's the Wacom tablet mouse. Where is that coming from?


With xf86-input-wacom 0.10.8, "xinput list" gives the following:


```
⎡ Virtual core pointer                        id=2    [master pointer  (3)]
⎜   ↳ Virtual core XTEST pointer                  id=4    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ PIXART USB OPTICAL MOUSE                    id=8    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Wacom Bamboo Comic 2FG Pen eraser           id=9    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Wacom Bamboo Comic 2FG Pen stylus           id=10    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Wacom Bamboo Comic 2FG Finger pad           id=11    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Wacom Bamboo Comic 2FG Finger touch         id=12    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎣ Virtual core keyboard                       id=3    [master keyboard (2)]
    ↳ Virtual core XTEST keyboard                 id=5    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Power Button                                id=6    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Power Button                                id=7    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ AT Translated Set 2 keyboard                id=13    [slave  keyboard (3)]
```

Just like the other nonexistent devices, "cursor" appears only with the new driver. I think that's 0.10.9's bug. AFAIK, these invalid devices make Blender impossible to detect the pen stylus and eraser correctly, so the pen pressure sensitivity cannot work.




> I'd like to ask you if the additional change to wcmUSB.c and ValidateDevice.c helped but it's obviously lower priority.


At least, it seems that wcmValidateDevice.c must be modified because I get endless errors like below unless the patch for wcmValidateDevice.c is applied:


```
[ 295.384] (EE) WACOM: No touch device found for /dev/input/event5
[ 295.432] (EE) WACOM: No touch device found for /dev/input/event5
[ 295.452] (EE) WACOM: No touch device found for /dev/input/event5
[ 298.574] (EE) WACOM: No touch device found for /dev/input/event5
[ 298.706] (EE) WACOM: No touch device found for /dev/input/event5
[ 298.726] (EE) WACOM: No touch device found for /dev/input/event5
[ 298.750] (EE) WACOM: No touch device found for /dev/input/event5
[ 298.770] (EE) WACOM: No touch device found for /dev/input/event5
[ 298.794] (EE) WACOM: No touch device found for /dev/input/event5
[ 298.814] (EE) WACOM: No touch device found for /dev/input/event5
[ 298.834] (EE) WACOM: No touch device found for /dev/input/event5
[ 298.858] (EE) WACOM: No touch device found for /dev/input/event5
[ 298.878] (EE) WACOM: No touch device found for /dev/input/event5
[ 298.898] (EE) WACOM: No touch device found for /dev/input/event5
[ 298.922] (EE) WACOM: No touch device found for /dev/input/event5
[ 298.966] (EE) WACOM: No touch device found for /dev/input/event5
[ 298.986] (EE) WACOM: No touch device found for /dev/input/event5
[ 299.010] (EE) WACOM: No touch device found for /dev/input/event5
[ 299.054] (EE) WACOM: No touch device found for /dev/input/event5
[ 299.098] (EE) WACOM: No touch device found for /dev/input/event5
[ 299.142] (EE) WACOM: No touch device found for /dev/input/event5
[ 299.162] (EE) WACOM: No touch device found for /dev/input/event5
[ 299.246] (EE) WACOM: No touch device found for /dev/input/event5
[ 299.270] (EE) WACOM: No touch device found for /dev/input/event5
[ 299.290] (EE) WACOM: No touch device found for /dev/input/event5
[ 299.314] (EE) WACOM: No touch device found for /dev/input/event5
[ 299.334] (EE) WACOM: No touch device found for /dev/input/event5
...
```

I attached the full text of Xorg.0.log obtained without wcmValidateDevice.c fix.

----------


## Favux

Hi iRi_E,

I suspected that change to wcmValidateDevice.c was needed.  Thanks.  But did you notice any functional improvement to touch?

Been a long day.  I have my Ubuntu installs up and running again.  I'll have to look at this stuff tommorrow.

But because it has to have been in the last few days I'm wondering if this commit is the problem;  http://linuxwacom.git.sourceforge.ne...5d7d705b447c7d  Take a look at the diff for wcmValidateDevices.c.

Could somebody compile a snapshot before and after it and see if that bisects the problem.  Otherwise I'll try to get to it tomorrow.

Huh, I got Magick Rotation 1.2 working in Fedora 14.  We're almost ready to release it.

----------


## Favux

Oh, I'm sorry.  The repository is here:  http://linuxwacom.git.sourceforge.ne...com;a=shortlog  You need that to grab the snapshots.

----------


## dr4ziw

Just installed the snapshop before the "fixes" were applied.
"xinput --list" and "xsetwacom --list" are now correctly reporting only existent devices:


```
$ xinput --list
⎡ Virtual core pointer                        id=2    [master pointer  (3)]
⎜   ↳ Virtual core XTEST pointer                  id=4    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Logitech USB Optical Mouse                  id=8    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Wacom BambooFun 2FG 6x8 Pen eraser          id=10    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Wacom BambooFun 2FG 6x8 Pen stylus          id=11    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Wacom BambooFun 2FG 6x8 Finger pad          id=12    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Wacom BambooFun 2FG 6x8 Finger touch        id=13    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Macintosh mouse button emulation            id=14    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎣ Virtual core keyboard                       id=3    [master keyboard (2)]
    ↳ Virtual core XTEST keyboard                 id=5    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Power Button                                id=6    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Power Button                                id=7    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ HID 046a:0011                               id=9    [slave  keyboard (3)]

$ xsetwacom --list
Wacom BambooFun 2FG 6x8 Pen eraser ERASER    
Wacom BambooFun 2FG 6x8 Pen stylus STYLUS    
Wacom BambooFun 2FG 6x8 Finger pad PAD       
Wacom BambooFun 2FG 6x8 Finger touch TOUCH
```

Going from 0.10.8 to .09, touch didn't improve at all. IMO, it even got worse.
From my subjective point of view, gestures are only slightly improved, if at all.





> Originally Posted by dr4ziw
> 
> Besides, I got to ask this, is touch mapped to the screen size in any way?
> If yes, why? This might cause the jumpy pointer, instead of a smooth  pixel by pixel movement. And it would explain why some people see this  -- larger screens --, while some don't -- those with smaller screens.
> 
> 
> Not like you mean I think.  But yes *the code sizes the tablet to  the screen resolution,* that's why you are able to cover the whole screen  on your tablet.  And touch has much less resolution than the digitizer.   That was one of my theories, that some folks complaining of jerkiness  just had large high resolution monitors.


So, you're saying that the touch resolution of 740x500 (numbers from Xorg.0.log) is mapped to my screen resolution of 1920x1200?
Your theory could be right, then.

But I still don't get why this has to be done. Well, I do for the *pen*, but not for the *touchpad* which is usually in "relative" mode. To my expectation, and any kind of pointer acceleration left aside for the moment, moving the finger really slow from left to right should make the pointer move 740 pixels in X direction -- pixel by pixel, even. Right now, moving at a slow speed makes me cover about 3/4 to 4/5 of the screen width. 

Am I correct in assuming that the calculation tabletResolution --> screenResolution is done for the whole tablet, and not individually for the pen and touchpad part of it?
Maybe that would need to be fixed, then.

P.S. FYI, it seems that the touchpad movement is depending on the mouse settings in "System", at least the ones for acceleration. Increasing the mouse acceleration makes the pointer controlled by touch moving further at higher speeds. Setting accel to zero results in a shorter distance. Still, movement is very jerky.

----------


## iRi_E

> I suspected that change to wcmValidateDevice.c was needed.  Thanks.  But did you notice any functional improvement to touch?


Unfortunately I cannot say yes or no because touch is still too jumpy and unstable whether it's modified or not.




> Could somebody compile a snapshot before and after it and see if that  bisects the problem.  Otherwise I'll try to get to it tomorrow.


I compiled the snapshots before and after the commit and got the results of "xinput list".

Before [commit 203d66651ef8d231e266e29e337f76a92e8ef7d8]:


```
⎡ Virtual core pointer                        id=2    [master pointer  (3)]
⎜   ↳ Virtual core XTEST pointer                  id=4    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ PIXART USB OPTICAL MOUSE                    id=8    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Wacom Bamboo Comic 2FG Pen eraser           id=9    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Wacom Bamboo Comic 2FG Pen stylus           id=10    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Wacom Bamboo Comic 2FG Finger pad           id=11    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Wacom Bamboo Comic 2FG Finger touch         id=12    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎣ Virtual core keyboard                       id=3    [master keyboard (2)]
    ↳ Virtual core XTEST keyboard                 id=5    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Power Button                                id=6    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Power Button                                id=7    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ AT Translated Set 2 keyboard                id=13    [slave  keyboard (3)]
```

After [commit 4e17f170bc31ed9572be743c6f5d7d705b447c7d]:


```
⎡ Virtual core pointer                        id=2    [master pointer  (3)]
⎜   ↳ Virtual core XTEST pointer                  id=4    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ PIXART USB OPTICAL MOUSE                    id=8    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Wacom Bamboo Comic 2FG Pen eraser           id=9    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Wacom Bamboo Comic 2FG Pen cursor           id=10    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Wacom Bamboo Comic 2FG Pen touch            id=11    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Wacom Bamboo Comic 2FG Pen pad              id=12    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Wacom Bamboo Comic 2FG Pen stylus           id=13    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Wacom Bamboo Comic 2FG Finger eraser        id=14    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Wacom Bamboo Comic 2FG Finger cursor        id=15    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Wacom Bamboo Comic 2FG Finger touch         id=16    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Wacom Bamboo Comic 2FG Finger pad           id=17    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Wacom Bamboo Comic 2FG Finger stylus        id=18    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎣ Virtual core keyboard                       id=3    [master keyboard (2)]
    ↳ Virtual core XTEST keyboard                 id=5    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Power Button                                id=6    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Power Button                                id=7    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ AT Translated Set 2 keyboard                id=19    [slave  keyboard (3)]
```

Obviously this change causes the problem.

----------


## Favux

Hi iRi_E and dr4ziw,

Nice work guys!  We've found the problem.  I've notified the LWP.




> Going from 0.10.8 to .09, touch didn't improve at all. IMO, it even got worse.
> From my subjective point of view, gestures are only slightly improved, if at all.


Right.  What happened is because of the BAMBOO_TOUCH_JUMPED 30 (fix was to increase it to 300) problem Chris just dropped the touch filter.  All that code was becoming obsolete anyway because of the new MT code being introduced.  So we just have to grin and bear it for a while until the MT code is in the X and kernel driver.  Oh well.



> But I still don't get why this has to be done. Well, I do for the pen, but not for the touchpad which is usually in "relative" mode. To my expectation, and any kind of pointer acceleration left aside for the moment, moving the finger really slow from left to right should make the pointer move 740 pixels in X direction -- pixel by pixel, even. Right now, moving at a slow speed makes me cover about 3/4 to 4/5 of the screen width.


Oh, I get you now.  So I'm probably wrong about the "mapping" the way you mean it.  But that's how mine behaves in Relative mode and that's why we decided early on to set the default that way.  The testers of the early code kept complaining about the touch behavior because it was set like tablet pc touch, in Absolute mode.  We were a little dense and at first didn't pick up on what they were complaining about, since we both (Ayuthia and me) have tablet pc's.  As far as we could tell it was fine! It was working now after all!

I can remember Ping saying "OK, like an Apple touch pad it is."  Or like a Synaptic touch pad.  Actually the new MT code is probably going to be more Synaptic like.  They were actually thinking of putting touch on the Synaptic driver.



> P.S. FYI, it seems that the touchpad movement is depending on the mouse settings in "System", at least the ones for acceleration. Increasing the mouse acceleration makes the pointer controlled by touch moving further at higher speeds. Setting accel to zero results in a shorter distance. Still, movement is very jerky.


So that might be part of the problem, and something I wasn't aware of.  What does your:


```
xinput list-props "Wacom BambooFun 2FG 6x8 Finger touch"
```

look like?  Before and after you mess with the acceleration settings?




> Unfortunately I cannot say yes or no because touch is still too jumpy and unstable whether it's modified or not.


Sorry to hear that.  See my reply about the touch filter above.

Part of the problem is touch behaves very well for me.  Not bragging, just saying it makes it hard to find a problem when you're not having it.  And I got a new 1920 x 1080 monitor.

----------


## Favux

The LWP already responded.  Look for a fix today.   :Smile:

----------


## dr4ziw

Good to hear about the fix. I will try that ASAP.

Now, here's "xinput list-props "Wacom BambooFun 2FG 6x8 Finger touch" with my regular mouse settings:


```
Device 'Wacom BambooFun 2FG 6x8 Finger touch':
    Device Enabled (121):    1
    Device Accel Profile (247):    0
    Device Accel Constant Deceleration (248):    1.000000
    Device Accel Adaptive Deceleration (250):    1.000000
    Device Accel Velocity Scaling (251):    10.000000
    Wacom Tablet Area (271):    0, 0, 740, 500
    Wacom Rotation (272):    0
    Wacom Serial IDs (274):    211, 0, 3, 0
    Wacom Display Options (275):    -1, 0, 1
    Wacom Capacity (276):    -1
    Wacom Pressure Threshold (277):    27
    Wacom Sample and Suppress (278):    2, 4
    Wacom Enable Touch (279):    1
    Wacom Hover Click (280):    0
    Wacom Enable Touch Gesture (281):    1
    Wacom Touch Gesture Parameters (282):    50, 20, 250
    Wacom Tool Type (283):    "TOUCH" (291)
    Wacom Button Actions (284):    "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0)
    Wacom Debug Levels (285):    0, 0
```

When I set acceleration to minimum, maximum, or anything in between, the only thing what's changing is the way how the pointer responds to touch. The output of this xinput command doesn't change, however.

Concerning the jumpy pointer: if I get you right, there's little hope for this issue to be fixed, preferrably sooner than later? What a bummer!

----------


## Favux

> Concerning the jumpy pointer: if I get you right, there's little hope for this issue to be fixed, preferrably sooner than later? What a bummer!


I didn't say that.  As a matter fact Chris is working in the filter area now.  I just don't know how much can be done on the X driver side and what if anything needs to be done in the kernel.

Here's the fix.  We're suppose to test it.  Just swap this wcmValidateDevice.c for the one in the 0.10.9 tar before compiling it.  After removing the .txt of course.

----------


## dr4ziw

> Here's the fix.  We're suppose to test it.  Just swap this wcmValidateDevice.c for the one in the 0.10.9 tar before compiling it.  After removing the .txt of course.


Works for me!


```
$ xinput list
⎡ Virtual core pointer                        id=2    [master pointer  (3)]
⎜   ↳ Virtual core XTEST pointer                  id=4    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Logitech USB Optical Mouse                  id=8    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Wacom BambooFun 2FG 6x8 Pen eraser          id=10    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Wacom BambooFun 2FG 6x8 Pen stylus          id=11    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Wacom BambooFun 2FG 6x8 Finger pad          id=12    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Wacom BambooFun 2FG 6x8 Finger touch        id=13    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Macintosh mouse button emulation            id=14    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎣ Virtual core keyboard                       id=3    [master keyboard (2)]
    ↳ Virtual core XTEST keyboard                 id=5    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Power Button                                id=6    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Power Button                                id=7    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ HID 046a:0011                               id=9    [slave  keyboard (3)]
```

Only this, and nothing more.  :Wink: 





> As a matter fact Chris is  working in the filter area now.  I just don't know how much can be done  on the X driver side and what if anything needs to be done in the  kernel.


Okay, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed. 

Thanks!

----------


## Favux

Hi dr4ziw,

Works for me too.  So I confirmed the fix is good.  Thanks so much for helping me test.





> When I set acceleration to minimum, maximum, or anything in between, the only thing what's changing is the way how the pointer responds to touch. The output of this xinput command doesn't change, however.


Makes it tough to get a handle on it, doesn't it?  At least we now know that the mouse acceleration settings can potentially affect things.

----------


## dr4ziw

You're welcome.

Just a thought about why mouse settings affect touch. When I look at Xorg.0.log, I can see that the tablet is at first recognized by 05-evdev.conf


```
(**) Wacom BambooFun 2FG 6x8 Finger: Applying InputClass "evdev touchpad catchall"
```

then handed over to 10-synaptics.conf (?)


```
(**) Wacom BambooFun 2FG 6x8 Finger: Applying InputClass "touchpad catchall"
```

and finally picked up by 10-wacom.conf


```
(**) Wacom BambooFun 2FG 6x8 Finger: Applying InputClass "Wacom class"
```

Right so far?
I suppose it's lika a hand over from one .conf file to the other.
Or are those InputClasses sitting on top of each other?
Maybe that's why mouse settings influence touch?

Oh, before I forget...  I've just put the .xsetwacom.sh script back in place. 
Again, I had to comment out "xsetwacom set $ID 'Mode' absolute" for both stylus and eraser. Seems like the only way to make GIMP respond to the mouse. But since absolute mode seems to be the pen's default mode... No problem.

----------


## dr4ziw

Just when you think you've sorted it all out...

The pad buttons aren't working anymore -- can't say, if that's due to the new release, or to the fix, since I didn't have the script executed up to now.

Anyway, setting "Button1" to "key alt t" (execute toggle-touch.sh script) gives the following in Xorg.0.log:


```
(II) XKB: reuse xkmfile /var/lib/xkb/server-1E4777E4D01834B6C850787F487E464AF06EFB45.xkm
```

which is okay, I guess.

When I press that button the following line shows up.


```
Divide by Zero in xf86ScaleAxisDivide by Zero in xf86ScaleAxis
```

----------


## Favux

Hi dr4ziw,

Just was able to boot back to Maverick.  My middle two buttons are working (2,3).  It's the top and bottom (1,4) that aren't.  Is this the same for you?

Now that I think about it I remember Chris saying something about 2/4 buttons.  I didn't realize they applied whatever he was working on.  I'll have to see if I can remember what that was about and find it.  So I don't think this is the same issue.  Heck, this may even be "deliberate".




> I suppose it's lika a hand over from one .conf file to the other.
> Or are those InputClasses sitting on top of each other?
> Maybe that's why mouse settings influence touch?


Supposedly it doesn't happen or work that way.  But I could swear I've seen that occasionally.  Like something interrupts the processing of the .conf files long enough that the wrong .conf file is starting to initialize things.  And somehow that partial interrupted initialization is retained and interferes with things.  That's why I put the /dev/mouse exclude in troubleshooting.  But they tell me it doesn't happen.

----------


## dr4ziw

Okay...

Button 2 is set to "key ctrl z" for undo in gimp, etc.
Button 3 is set to "3" == right click.

The latter is working at first, but that's the default behavior which also works without any xsetwacom set command.

Button 2, however, is not assigned to Ctrl+Z. Just checked it in Gimp. At first it work as a locked middle click. I could move around the canvas without holding down any button. Pressed a second time grab was released. 
Then this behavior changed so that the color picker (eye dropper?) became active -- still with a lock; first click locks the picker, second releases it. In Gimp the keyboard shortcut for this is hold "Ctrl". So, apparently, only the Ctrl part is parsed, without the following "z"

In order to check this, I just set "xsetwacom set 13 Button2 "key z". Pressing that button produces a "z". BUT, it also locks, so that I have to press that button a few times (2--3) before the next "z" appears.
Button3 shows the same: the right click menu appears after 1 or 2 clicks, disappears after 2 more clicks, and reappears again 2 more clicks later.

Button4 is assigned to "key alt left" == previous page in Firefox, also with a lock.

In any case, a pressed button always results in the division by zero error in Xorg.0.log

If you'd ask me, I'd say something's really messed up with the pad section...

----------


## Favux

Okey dokey.  That sounds right.  And something is definitely messed up.  They did a flurry of pad changes before the the wcmValidateDevice.c commit we just dealt with.  Probably starting with "Use self describing logic for generic touchpad btns" 12 days ago:  http://linuxwacom.git.sourceforge.ne...com;a=shortlog  I don't think they were Bamboo specific changes like I think I remember the thing with Chris being.  So I guess we need to sort through it.   :Sad:

----------


## dr4ziw

Sure. When I can be of any help with testing anything, let me know.

Tomorrow.
Cya.

----------


## Favux

Hi,

Well it looks like I was wrong and it is the same problem commit after all.  Probably the BTN_TOOL_FINGER changes.

----------


## iRi_E

Hi Favux and dr4ziw,




> Here's the fix.  We're suppose to test it.  Just swap this wcmValidateDevice.c for the one in the 0.10.9 tar before compiling it.  After removing the .txt of course.


Works for me, too. Thanks.




> The pad buttons aren't working anymore -- can't say, if that's due to  the new release, or to the fix, since I didn't have the script executed  up to now.
> 
> Anyway, setting "Button1" to "key alt t" (execute toggle-touch.sh script) gives the following in Xorg.0.log:
> 
> 
> ```
> (II) XKB: reuse xkmfile /var/lib/xkb/server-1E4777E4D01834B6C850787F487E464AF06EFB45.xkm
> ```
> 
> ...


I confirmed two facts:

1. The buttons don't work since commit 98e7d4a1.
2. The errors in xf86ScaleAxis can occur since commit 19c24dc4 that xf86ScaleAxis was introduced.

----------


## oobu

Hi,

I initially wanted to try to get my Bamboo 'Pen and  Touch' (CTH460) working on Karmic, but then decided to try it on Lucid. So trying that right now on 10.04.

I followed the instructions in section I. At the end of it, my bamboo device was recognized by Ubuntu and worked in Inkscape too.

so thanks Favux for that.

I have not moved on to the other sections. As of now only the basic functions of the pen work in inkscape. For inkscape, I had to get to the 'input devices' menu option and enable all the wacom related entries.

So I am not sure why I need to go through step II? (which is '*Install Xorg's 0.10.9+ xf86-input-wacom for Lucid'*) In Inkscape, the digital eraser does not work yet, but that I thought was because I had not followed step III.

----------


## Favux

Hi oobu,

Good move.  There seem to be 3 problems with xf86-input-wacom right now.  Only one is fixed.  That's what we've been talking about the last couple of pages.

Right now you'd be better off downloading the 0.10.8 tar and using it.  The default version in Lucid is 0.10.5 which was early in xf86-input-wacom's development.  So it had a lot of bugs and a lot of stuff, like xsetwacom commands, don't work right or at all.  It just depends on what level you want to configure things to.  If a working stylus is all you need you're done.

----------


## dr4ziw

A little feedback on the just released 0.10.10 version.
Everything looks okay. 
Well, besides the jumpy pointer, and the non-working pad buttons, but that'll soon be fixed. Hopefully...  :Smile:

----------


## Favux

Hi iRi_E,

Thanks for your good work.  The LWP has been notified.  Ping agrees with you about the commit after the one I suspected.  Chis may have just posted a fix for the pad buttons.  And Peter knows about the divide by zero error message.


Hi dr4ziw,

Chris may have already fixed it in his just posted patches.  Anyway they are working on it.


Say, have either of you updated your firmware?  It seems to me that the software package at the Wacom site included a firmware update.  Maybe we're looking at a firmware difference with regard to touch?  I did the update when I got my Bamboo about 2 months ago so I don't remember for sure.  I have Driver Version 5.2.3-4.

----------


## dr4ziw

> Say, have either of you updated your firmware?  It seems to me that the software package at the Wacom site included a firmware update.  Maybe we're looking at a firmware difference with regard to touch?  I did the update when I got my Bamboo about 2 months ago so I don't remember for sure.  I have Driver Version 5.2.3-4.


Not yet. Actually, I haven't booted my physical windows installation like for ages. Only VM and it's certainly more than 2 months ago when I installed the tablet drivers in there.

Worth a shot?

[EDIT]
Apparently, the Bamboo control panel shows another driver version (5.2.4-3) than the windows device manager (5.1.2600.5512). Anyway, I'm installing the latest release (5.2.4-5) now.

[EDIT2]
... and it didn't change anything.

----------


## iRi_E

> Say, have either of you updated your firmware?  It seems to me that the software package at the Wacom site included a firmware update.  Maybe we're looking at a firmware difference with regard to touch?  I did the update when I got my Bamboo about 2 months ago so I don't remember for sure.  I have Driver Version 5.2.3-4.


Not yet, and probably cannot.

I have never installed MS Windows in my current PC, and don't remember when I used it last time... Does LWP plan to provide firmware installer for Linux?

----------


## Favux

Hi dr4ziw,

Bummer.  Well it was a thought.


Hi iRi_E,

Not that I'm aware of.  I think there's a way to install firmware in linux but it is considered risky.  Or maybe that's just the bios.  One reason to keep Windows around.

They've fixed the xinput problem and that's in 0.10.10.  The wcmValidateDevice.c patch was accepted, so the errors in Xorg.0.log will go away.  I think they also fixed the pad buttons.  Those were merged but haven't shown up in the repository yet.  The divide by zero is pending.

----------


## dr4ziw

> They've fixed the xinput problem and that's in 0.10.10.  The wcmValidateDevice.c patch was accepted, so the errors in Xorg.0.log will go away.  I think they also fixed the pad buttons.  Those were merged but haven't shown up in the repository yet.  The divide by zero is pending.


That's good news.

Meanwhile I'm noticing that gestures, in fact, got worse.
Scrolling is well-nigh impossible. Doesn't matter how my fingers are aligned -- horizontal, slightly diagonal, close together, farther apart --, most of the time only zoom is triggered. When scrolling works once in a while, it often also zooms a little.

Besides, assuming that this will be fixed -- very likely, it will --, would it be possible to reverse the scroll direction? That is, right now it's like I'm moving the page with the fingers -- moving down scrolls the page up, and vice versa. To me, moving finger downwards scrolls down the page seems more natural. I'm thinking about something like that:


```
$ xsetwacom set "xxx Finger touch" yAxisScroll "reverse"
```

----------


## dr4ziw

> I think they also fixed the pad buttons.  Those were merged but haven't shown up in the repository yet.  The divide by zero is pending.


Out of curiosity, any news on when these patches *will* be available in through the repository?

----------


## Favux

Hi everyone,

The commits just landed in the repository.  If you clone the git everything should be working again.  At least it is for me.   :Smile:

----------


## dr4ziw

Confirmed! As far as I can tell, the new commits work like a charm: pad buttons back to usual behavior.

*mumble* after I corrected the .toggle-touch.sh script, which was still set up for use of xorg.conf *mumble mumble*

... touch controlled pointer, still moving in jumps
... gestures are still horrible, like described 3 posts above.

But that's okay.[*]

- dr4ziw - [*] just managed to install Centos 5.5 on my really old Acer Aspire 1350 notebook, which had problems with every ubuntu past 7.10  *YAY*  :Very Happy:  So, *everything's* okay to me, at the moment.

----------


## Favux

Good!   :Smile: 

So Centos 5.5 was the ticket, was it?  Good for you.

Chris just submitted a filter patch.  No idea if it will help, but fingers crossed.

----------


## dr4ziw

> So Centos 5.5 was the ticket, was it?  Good for you.


Yeah, just gotta get TeXlive 2009 installed somehow, and upgrade Gimp to 2.6.x, then I'm good to go.




> Chris just submitted a filter patch.  No idea if it will help, but fingers crossed.


Fingers crossed, as always. We'll see when the patch appears in the repository.

----------


## Favux

Hi dr4ziw,

Well you're getting there!

Just got word from Chris that there probably won't be much improvement in gestures until the kernel side changes come through.   :Sad:   Still leaves room to hope for some general touch improvement.

----------


## iRi_E

Hi Favux,




> Just got word from Chris that there probably won't be much improvement in gestures until the kernel side changes come through.    Still leaves room to hope for some general touch improvement.


I just installed new git version, but touch became more useless. A pointer very often jumps to edges of screen...

When will the driver be updated in kernel side?

----------


## Favux

Hi iRi_E,

Sorry to hear that.

The MT code has already been submitted to kernel 2.6.37 with a pull request to Linus.  So unless the maintainer vetoes it it should be in 2.6.37.

----------


## iRi_E

Got it, thanks. I'll wait for a while.

----------


## dr4ziw

> I just installed new git version, but touch became more useless. A pointer very often jumps to edges of screen...


Oh yeah, I've got those too. I think this happens when you (accidentally) also touch the tablet with other parts of your hand, instead of just the finger. But that occured with previous versions as well.

What makes touch rather useless for me right now is that tapping is way too sensitive.
I like it, that I can single click with one tap -- is it supposed to do that anyway?
But when I want to open the right click menu, say on the desktop, I usually hold down the index finger and additionally tap with the middle finger. That doesn't work anymore. 
What it does, it opens the menu and instantly executes the first menu entry, thus creating a new empty folder. 
2FG double tap doesn't seem to work at all, except that it makes the pointer jump around over the screen.

Is there an xsetwacom command to adjust the click force or something like a threshold to set, what would make tapping a little bit more insensitive?




> The MT code has already been submitted to kernel 2.6.37 with a pull request to Linus.  So unless the maintainer vetoes it it should be in 2.6.37.


So that would be in Ubuntu 11.04 -- or more likely in 11.10.
But taking into account where Ubuntu's heading -- Unity instead of Gnome, and especially Wayland instead of X11 --, the xf86-input-wacom driver surely wouldn't work anymore, would it?

----------


## Favux

Hi iRi_E and dr4ziw,




> I can single click with one tap


No 1FG dbl. tap is left click, 2FG dbl. tap is right click.



> pointer very often jumps to edges of screen...


You might want to play with Threshold and TapTime for touch.  That may help both of you.



> So that would be in Ubuntu 11.04


Right, my guess is Natty Narwhal (11.04).  So in April.  Or you could probably import the kernel into Maverick sooner.  Or maybe even the wacom.ko kernel module.



> But taking into account where Ubuntu's heading -- Unity instead of Gnome, and especially Wayland instead of X11 --, the xf86-input-wacom driver surely wouldn't work anymore, would it?


I'm pretty sure it will.  Ubuntu is committed to the Gnome Desktop.  We just might not see Gnome 3.0 for Natty.

----------


## dr4ziw

> You might want to play with Threshold and TapTime for touch.  That may help both of you.


Will try that.




> I'm pretty sure it will.  Ubuntu is committed to the Gnome Desktop.  We just might not see Gnome 3.0 for Natty.


Right, instead of the Gnome Shell, we'll get Unity -- which I'm not very keen on.

Without wanting to go too much off-topic:
Sooner or later, Xorg will be replaced by (super, smooth, polished, opengl effects everywhere) Wayland...
http://blogs.computerworld.com/17303...er_for_wayland

As to my understanding, everything the X server does at the moment will be taken over by this Wayland thingy -- including input device drivers, which certainly will be addressed differently. And who knows if an input driver will be able to run in an X compatibility mode inside Wayland. For those of us using Wacom tablets, this could turn out to be a real showstopper.

----------


## dr4ziw

Enough with the rambling.  :Wink: 

Setting TapTime to 500 helped with the right click issue.




> No 1FG dbl. tap is left click, 2FG dbl. tap is right click.


I know that it should be.

What I have here:
1FG single tap often results in a left click. Sometimes 1FG dbl. tap is needed. 

2FG dbl tap for right click doesn't work at all. Only tapping with a second finger while the first one is still touching the tablet works here.

Honestly, I'd prefer this behavior over the way it's supposed to work.  :Wink:  Plus that's how the tablet works in Windows...
I guess that would be the synaptics way, how things work. Like on a notebook's touchpad, even.

----------


## Favux

> Setting TapTime to 500 helped with the right click issue.


Good.



> 1FG single tap often results in a left click. Sometimes 1FG dbl. tap is needed.


Yeah, that's not right.



> Only tapping with a second finger while the first one is still touching the tablet works here.


I think that may be the way it's suppose to work.  Not both fingers simultaneously but one slightly after the other.  At least that's the way it has seemed to work for me.

----------


## dr4ziw

> 1FG single tap often results in a left click. Sometimes 1FG dbl. tap is needed.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Yeah, that's not right.


As I said, I like that behavior, generally, since "single tap == single click" seems more natural to me. 
Anyway, it should work consitently -- either one way or the other. 

What happens though is, a 1FG single tap resulting in a left click may start selecting things inside a terminal window, or the web browse, etc. 

Looks like touching the tablet in order to move the pointer gets interpreted as the first tap, and the following single tap on an icon, for example, as the second tap when it's within a certain time frame. 

Two questions arise:
1) How do I prevent the tablet from a single tap left click?
2) What would result in a double click, then? A 1FG triple tap, or two successive 1FG double taps? *g*

----------


## dr4ziw

P.S. Favux, what are your RawSample settings for Touch finger? 

I just realized that lowering this from 2 to 1 improves touch significantly. Those jumps I'm experiencing are still there, but they are now much smaller now. Setting Suppress to 1... mh, I don't know if that improves anything, but it doesn't make things worse.

There's really way too little room there. I guess if RawSample "1" wasn't the smallest value here -- "0" doesn't work, or doesn't give better results --, touch accuracy could really get down to pixel level.

----------


## Favux

My RawSample is 2.  I noticed yesterday when I got the Bamboo working in Fedora 14 that touch was hinky, so I might be joining you in playing with the parameters.  Plus after updating xf86-input-wacom in Maverick same thing maybe.  We'll see.

----------


## iRi_E

> Setting TapTime to 500 helped with the right click issue





> P.S. Favux, what are your RawSample settings for Touch finger? 
> 
> I just realized that lowering this from 2 to 1 improves touch  significantly. Those jumps I'm experiencing are still there, but they  are now much smaller now.


Umm... It seems that changing TapTime or RawSample (or the other parameters) doesn't bring any improvement to me...

BTW, I have two more problems:

1. In relative mode, moving my finger on tablet surface doesn't work as only mouse movement but as mouse dragging

So the relative mode of touch is quite useless. Why? In absolute mode, moving my finger actually works as mouse movement.

2. After setting Suppress a value smaller than 1, X server crashes by moving a pointer

I think xsetwacom should cause an error if attempting to set such an invalid value.

----------


## dr4ziw

> Umm... It seems that changing TapTime or RawSample (or the other parameters) doesn't bring any improvement to me...


Hm, I don't know about TapTime, but it looks like one setting for RawSample works differently on different machines.
You're talking about the pointer not moving smooth but in more or less greater leaps, right?




> BTW, I have two more problems:
> 
> 1. In relative mode, moving my finger on tablet surface doesn't work as only mouse movement but as mouse dragging


Sounds familiar. Like the same issue I have here, that sometimes something gets interpreted as a tap -- or even double tap, in your case--, and thus issuing a left click.




> So the relative mode of touch is quite useless. Why? In absolute mode, moving my finger actually works as mouse movement.


Here's my theory about this: in absolute mode, you don't have to lift your finger to reach every point of the screen. Well, x/y points out of your screen's x- and y-resolution -- in my case 740x/500y points out of 1920x1200.
In relative mode your moving the pointer with finger strokes. So setting your finger down initially could be interpreted as a 1FG single tap, lifting the finger and re-setting it down again would be another 1FG single tap, then. And if those two single taps both were within a certain time range, they might be recognized as a 1FG double tap. And *tadaa* you're mouse is dragging, (box-)selecting or whatever a "left click (hold) and move" does.
Just a theory, but to me it makes sense.  :Wink: 




> 2. After setting Suppress a value smaller than 1, X server crashes by moving a pointer
> 
> I think xsetwacom should cause an error if attempting to set such an invalid value.


That would be nice, indeed. But I remember to have read a warning somewhere, that setting Suppress too low might crash the X server...

Hm, I thought it was on one of the linuxwacom howto pages concerning xsetwacom. But obviously I was wrong. So I guess it must have been in one of the (at least) three Wacom Bamboo on Linux threads in this forum.

So, yeah, at least a warning should be displayed by xsetwacom as soon as you want to set Suppress to zero, that this might crash X.

----------


## dr4ziw

Umm, any reason why xsetwacom resets itself?
When I booted up my machine at about 1 PM every settings were applied correctly, e.g. TapTime to 500, Suppress to 2 and RawSample to 1, as they are declared by .xsetwacom.sh. Now, at 7:30 PM when I checked again, TapTime was reset to 50(!), Suppress to 4 and RawSample to 2, which I think are xsetwacom's default values.

I noticed that last night as well, but I thought, maybe I did something to reset them. Nope! Neither yesterday nor today. 

Strange...

----------


## Favux

Huh.  Well they're applying on a reboot because of Autostart obviously.  Is the machine sleeping or hibernating when it's on?

----------


## dr4ziw

No, it's always on. No hibernation, stand-by or whatever. Not even the screensaver is activated. 
I merely switched off the monitor, when I left for a few hours...

----------


## Favux

Right now on Fedora setting:

Suppress 40
RawSample 1
ClickForce/Threshold 2000 (may be a little high)
TapTime 500

seems to work reasonably well.

It seems like a motion event "stutter" with a single finger can get translated into a tap/dbl tap.  That ain't right.

----------


## dr4ziw

> Right now on Fedora setting:
> 
> Suppress 40
> RawSample 1
> ClickForce/Threshold 2000 (may be a little high)
> TapTime 500
> 
> seems to work reasonably well.


Suppress *40*, or is that a typo? Because at values >20 I keep getting errors from xsetwacom.

ClickForce doesn't seem to work right for me. When set as high as 2000 the pointer shouldn't move when I just slightly touch the tablet's surface, right? Here it does.
And when not pressed hard enough, then single and double taps occure, as  well as the pointer jumping quite a bit towards the bottom of the  screen.




> It seems like a motion event "stutter" with a single finger can get translated into a tap/dbl tap.  That ain't right.


There's more that's not right,

The way I see it is, the whole process of moving the pointer:
1) place finger on tablet,
2) move finger,
3) lift finger off the tablet,

Try the following: place the pointer on an icon on your desktop, either with the finger or with the mouse, and wait for a second or so without touching the tablet, just to be safely out of TapTime. 
Now make one loooong tap, say hold this tap down for two seconds or longer, then quickly make a second tap. This one may or may not be that long, doesn't matter.
If I'm right, the the icon over which your pointer is will get selected (== single left click).

It's the same whether you move the pointer or not: a finger touching and releasing the tablet always gets interpreted as a single tap. Thus every other contact with the tablet will become the required second tap of a 1FG dbl. tab and will result in a left click.

Isn't there a filter routine for distinguishing between touching the tablet for moving the pointer, which usually takes fairly long compared to a tap, which takes only a few milliseconds. If there isn't, I think we'd really need one. 

I'm thinking about something like that:


```
IF $tablet_touch_time <= 100ms THEN issue TAP
ELSE enter $moving_pointer
```

To end this posting, I'd still like to know the reason, why a double tap should be a left click? 
If you know it, please tell me  :Wink:

----------


## marek_online

Quick question - haven't been able to find an answer to this one in the thread (though I'll confess I haven't read every post!)

Is it possible to disable particular gestures with xsetwacom or the like?

The scroll gesture works sufficiently well for me to want to use it (far from perfect, but it'll do). Unfortunately, whatever I'm doing produces a zoom-out about half the time, shrinking font sizes painfully.

Is there a way to disable the zoom gesture while leaving the scrolling one?

Cheers.

----------


## dr4ziw

> Is there a way to disable the zoom gesture while leaving the scrolling one?


I don't know if you can really *disable* zoom, but setting


```
xsetwacom set "Wacom BambooFun 2FG 6x8 Finger touch" ZoomDistance 1000
```

works for me.

This sets the minimum distance for the zoom gesture outside the tablet's touch resolution -- here, 740x500 --, thus no zoom gesture can be recognized. So zoom is quasi disabled.

Hope, this helps.
- draziw -

P.S. the command above would have to be adjusted depending on your tablet, obviously.

----------


## dr4ziw

marek_online, thanks for asking this question. 

Favux this might be of interest to you: there seems to be a bug with xsetwacom.


```
$ xsetwacom get 13 TapTime
500
$ xsetwacom get 13 ZoomDistance
500
$ xsetwacom set 13 TapTime 250
250
$ xsetwacom get 13 TapTime
250
$ xsetwacom get 13 ZoomDistance
250
```

ID 13 is Touch finger, here.

As you can see, "set TapTime" also sets  ZoomDistance.

So I compared the output of "xsetwacom get 13 all" before and after I changed the TapTime value.

Changing either "TapTime", "ScrollDistance" or "ZoomDistance" -- just one of them --, changes the other two parameters as well (c.f. attached spreadsheet; marked in yellow is the result of the set command, marked in orange what gets also changed)

----------


## marek_online

> I don't know if you can really *disable* zoom, but setting
> 
> 
> ```
> xsetwacom set "Wacom BambooFun 2FG 6x8 Finger touch" ZoomDistance 1000
> ```
> 
> works for me.


Cool, nice to know the end result should be possible at least, thanks.

At the moment though, the only response I get for any of "ZoomDistance" "TapTime" or "ScrollDistance" is



```
Unknown paramater name 'ZoomDistance'
```

...or whatever the parameter in question is.

"xsetwacom --list" lists the devices fine, and I've had a look at the output of "xetwacom list param", and there's nothing about zooming, scrolling or tapping there.

----------


## dr4ziw

> Cool, nice to know the end result should be possible at least, thanks.
> 
> At the moment though, the only response I get for any of "ZoomDistance" "TapTime" or "ScrollDistance" is
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> Unknown paramater name 'ZoomDistance'
> ```
> ...


Huh!
What version of xf86-input-wacom do you have installed? Maybe cloning git and reinstalling the driver might help.

Cheers,
- dr4ziw -

----------


## marek_online

> Huh!
> What version of xf86-input-wacom do you have installed? Maybe cloning git and reinstalling the driver might help.


Just did a complete reclone of git and a reinstall of the driver. Still the same error message, and still no mentions if I list paramters.

"Curiouser and curiouser," said Alice.

----------


## dr4ziw

That's strange.

I also installed xf86-input-wacom from git again.
"TapTime", "ScrollDistance" and "ZoomDistance" are still there, about half way down the list.

Well, at the moment it wouldn't work anyway, since setting ZoomDistance to 1000 would set TapTime and ScrollDistance to 1000 as well. Thus the latter would also get effectively disabled.

Hopefully this issue will be solved soon...

----------


## Favux

Hi dr4ziw and marek_online,




> Suppress 40, or is that a typo? Because at values >20 I keep getting errors from xsetwacom.


Nope, not a typo.  I didn't notice an error and it seemed to work.  I'll have to check.

I'll also try and look at the "TapTime", "ScrollDistance" and "ZoomDistance"  interdependence too.  Nice find.  Looks like we may have to do a bug report.  I think this is "new".

----------


## dr4ziw

> Nope, not a typo.  I didn't notice an error and it seemed to work.  I'll have to check.


What tablet do you have, btw?
Maybe it's got something to do with that...?
Mine is a CTH-661 (BambooFun 6x8 Pen&Touch).




> I'll also try and look at the "TapTime", "ScrollDistance" and "ZoomDistance"  interdependence too.  Nice find.  Looks like we may have to do a bug report.  I think this is "new".


Okay, I already submitted a posting to the linuxwacom-discuss mailing list, titled "xsetwacom gesture bug". No reply so far, but hey! it's only been 12 hrs.  :Wink: 

Also, I posted someting about the tap/movement issues I'm having.

I hope, I'm not the only one with these issues.

----------


## Favux

Yes, I just saw and read your posts.  Hopefully Chris or someone will respond.  Chris also has a Bamboo PT so he's kind of taken the lead on them with MT and what not.

I have the Bamboo Pen & Touch (CTH460).

I think other folks are seeing this too.  The problem might be the kernel side changes need to come down from upstream before we can expect real improvement in gestures.

----------


## dr4ziw

You mean that this might involve changes to the kernel module, so that any improvement could be expected for kernel 2.6.37 or later?
(Never thought of that, actually...)


[EDIT]
Wow! This has to be my shortest posting for weeks  :Very Happy: 
[/EDIT]

----------


## Favux

Ha!   :Smile:   I appreciate your work.



> You mean that this might involve changes to the kernel module, so that any improvement could be expected for kernel 2.6.37 or later?


Yep.  I don't know if that applies to the parameter interconnectedness you spotted though.  I'll probably test for that tomorrow.

It shouldn't apply to the left click issue though.  Although I might be wrong about that.  Let's see what Chris says.

----------


## dr4ziw

> Ha!    I appreciate your work.


See, I'm not always a chatterbox. Only most of the time  :Wink: 




> Yep.  I don't know if that applies to the parameter interconnectedness you spotted though.  I'll probably test for that tomorrow.
> 
> It shouldn't apply to the left click issue though.  Although I might be wrong about that.  Let's see what Chris says.


I'm curious about it.

If the worst comes to the worst, hopefully it will be possible to backport those changes to 2.6.32 as well.
For the moment I'll stick with the current Ubuntu LTS, but I may also make a change to CentOS 6 when it's out. So, I'm not sure if I'll reach 2.6.37 in the forseeable future.

----------


## Favux

Hi dr4ziw,

Looks like Peter fixed the parameter interconnectedness problem, see:  https://mail.google.com/mail/?ui=2&s...c9b49572379340

When the patch gets committed you'll be able to clone the git repository and be good to go.

----------


## dr4ziw

That's good news.
Thanks!

Edit:
I also received an email from Peter with the patch included.
So I tried to apply it, right away.
Patching the xsetwacom.c worked well.
But after rebuilding and reinstalling xf86-input-wacom I'm at the same point where I was before the patch.
Parameters are still coupled.
Replied to Peter, and now I'm waiting for an answer from him.

Is there a way to completely remove a previously installed version? At the moment, I always "make install" over what's already there. This may be wrong.

----------


## dr4ziw

Problem solved. There was a version conflict between an xsetwacom in /usr/bin and another one inside /usr/local/bin ... 
The fix seems good, except for a few lines of error messages at the end of "xsetwacom get $ID all", which weren't there before.

----------


## Favux

Great!   :Smile: 




> Is there a way to completely remove a previously installed version? At the moment, I always "make install" over what's already there. This may be wrong.


It arguably is but there is nothing we can do about it short of manually deleting every file.  Up to Karmic we had a purge routine to prevent version conflict.  Starting with Karmic they put in a new dependency for xserver-xorg-input-wacom, xserver-xorg-input-all (and vice versa).  So you can't purge or remove a previous version.  As near as I can tell this is a packaging issue.  So version conflict is always a possibility now.  I handle it by ignoring it unless it seems very possible and then I instruct the user to reinstall the Wacom drivers, maybe several times.

----------


## dr4ziw

> [...] version conflict is always a possibility now.  I handle it by ignoring it [...]


LOL  :Very Happy: 

I guess at some stage I might have tried to install the wacom drivers and forgot to add --prefix=/usr. Well, removing xsetwacom from /usr/local/bin was easy enough...
The two patches from Peter solved both the parameter interconnectednes and the errors at the end of "xsetwacom $ID get all". Great!

@marek_online, if you're still following, any chance this accidentally also happened to you? An older version of xsetwacom sitting inside /usr/local/bin, which might supersede the current version? It's the only idea I have, why you can't see the gesture parameters.

... 

Besides, I think I found out why xsetwacom sometimes reset the parameters back to their default values. Remember that I said the computer wasn't hibernating or anything, and that I only switched off the monitor for a while?

Uhm... all my input devices -- keyboard, mouse and of course the tablet -- are connected via the monitor's USB ports...  :d'oh!: D'OH! 

Now, I think the question was raised before: how can I make the .xsetwacom.sh script being executed every time the tablet gets hotplugged?

----------


## gianpaoloc

> That's good news.
> Thanks!
> 
> Edit:
> I also received an email from Peter with the patch included.
> So I tried to apply it, right away.
> Patching the xsetwacom.c worked well.....


Any chance to have that patch? I have the same problem and would like to test it without having to wait it enters the git repository, if possible.

Thanks
  G.

----------


## dr4ziw

Hi, gianpaoloc and welcome to the forum.

I've attached the patches. You know what to do with them?

Cheers,
- dr4ziw -

----------


## gianpaoloc

> Hi, gianpaoloc and welcome to the forum.
> 
> I've attached the patches. You know what to do with them?
> 
> Cheers,
> - dr4ziw -


Thanks a lot and... yes, I know how to use them. I just cloned the xf86-input-wacom git repository from sourceforge, patched it and compiled for debian sid (64bit). My wacom tablet is a bamboo touch. Currently it is in my office so I will not be able to test it. Will send an email tomorrow reporting the results.

Thanks again
  Gianpaolo

----------


## dr4ziw

You're welcome. 

Meanwhile, I know why simply moving the pointer often gets interpreted as a 1FG double tap:
Increasing the TapTime to 500ms was not a great idea. Every second contact within that half a second would result in a second and thus in a double tap, with all the effects we know from a pressed down mouse button.
Lowering TapTime to 250ms (default) or even a bit lower makes such a behavior way less probable.

Interestingly, adding a second finger for a right click no longer instantly selects the first menu entry... So this ain't a problem, at the moment.

Without being a coder in any way, I'm speculating now, but maybe Favux can verify this:
When I look at "src/wcmTouchFilter.c" (lines 147ff), I can see that there IS a measurement of how much time lies between a finger up and finger down event. If this time is longer than set by TapTime, touchpad mode is ended. Right so far?

While this is great for touch movement, wouldn't it make more sense for tap events if the time between two consecutive finger down events would be measured. Maybe combined with how much time lies between finger down and finger up?

A tap event could be clearly distinguished from a touchpad -- a moving pointer -- event, then. So, only short events are taps (= click), and a combination of a long--short event wouldn't be recognized as a double tap any more.
Does that make sense?

- dr4ziw -

----------


## Favux

Hi,

The patches have landed in the repository so cloning the git should give them to you.




> When I look at "src/wcmTouchFilter.c" (lines 147ff), I can see that there IS a measurement of how much time lies between a finger up and finger down event. If this time is longer than set by TapTime, touchpad mode is ended. Right so far?
> 
> While this is great for touch movement, wouldn't it make more sense for tap events if the time between two consecutive finger down events would be measured. Maybe combined with how much time lies between finger down and finger up?
> 
> A tap event could be clearly distinguished from a touchpad -- a moving pointer -- event, then. So, only short events are taps (= click), and a combination of a long--short event wouldn't be recognized as a double tap any more.
> Does that make sense?


Not sure I quite follow you. This is definitely something you'd want to discuss with Chris.

----------


## gianpaoloc

I would like to report the current status of the kernel and Xorg driver in Debian sid with a brand new Bamboo Touch.

Here is my setup:
Wacom Kernel driver: input-wacom-0.10.10
Wacom Xorg driver: xf86-input-wacom cloned from git half a hour ago
Linux kernel: Vanilla 2.6.36.1 self compiled
Xorg server: Latest for Debian sid, i.e., X.Org X Server 1.7.7 (Release Date: 2010-05-04)

As I said my tablet is a brand new Wacom Bamboo Touch, which is identified by lsusb as follow:
Bus 001 Device 012: ID 056a:00d0 Wacom Co., Ltd

When I plug it, it gets recognized (see below for the logs in syslog and Xorg.log) and "xsetwacom --list" reports the following:
Wacom Bamboo 2FG Finger pad PAD
Wacom Bamboo 2FG Finger touch TOUCH
Wacom Bamboo 2FG Pen eraser ERASER
Wacom Bamboo 2FG Pen stylus STYLUS

So apparently it gets recognised as a combo Bamboo pen&touch tablet. Is this correct?

First main problem: Gestures do not work. To click you have to double tap with a single finger and this is the only "gesture" captured. By using "xsetwacom get All" I noticed that Gesture is off by default so tried to enable it. I first issued a single:
xsetwacom set "Wacom Bamboo 2FG Finger touch" Gesture on
and nothing changes. Now "xsetwacom get" reports "Gesture on" but gestures do ot work. So I repeated the command above for all the remaining three devices listed by xsetwacom but the result is the same. No gestures. Any suggestion?

If I remember correclty some versions ago (of both the kernel and xorg drivers), I mean a week ago, more or less, gestures where enabled by default with my tablet and they worked albeit very bad (simetime they were working, sometime not, sometime there was a "divide by zero" error in xorg, etc.)

Any test you want me to do?

Below you can find the logs printed when the tablet is first plugged in.

Ciao
  Gianpaolo

---------------
SYSLOG

Dec  3 13:15:58 lap-cugola kernel: usb 5-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2
Dec  3 13:15:59 lap-cugola kernel: input: Wacom Bamboo 2FG Pen as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb5/5-1/5-1:1.0/input/input11
Dec  3 13:15:59 lap-cugola kernel: input: Wacom Bamboo 2FG Finger as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb5/5-1/5-1:1.1/input/input12

---------------
XORG.LOG

(II) config/udev: Adding input device Wacom Bamboo 2FG Finger (/dev/input/event12)
(**) Wacom Bamboo 2FG Finger: Applying InputClass "evdev touchpad catchall"
(**) Wacom Bamboo 2FG Finger: Applying InputClass "touchpad catchall"
(**) Wacom Bamboo 2FG Finger: Applying InputClass "Wacom class"
(II) LoadModule: "wacom"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/wacom_drv.so
(II) Module wacom: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
        compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 0.10.10
        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 7.0
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event12"
(II) Wacom Bamboo 2FG Finger: type not specified, assuming 'touch'.
(II) Wacom Bamboo 2FG Finger: other types will be automatically added.
(**) Wacom Bamboo 2FG Finger touch: always reports core events
(--) Wacom Bamboo 2FG Finger touch: using pressure threshold of 27 for button 1
(--) Wacom Bamboo 2FG Finger touch: Wacom USB Bamboo tablet maxX=0 maxY=0 maxZ=256 resX=2540 resY=2540  tilt=disabled
(II) Wacom Bamboo 2FG Finger touch: hotplugging dependent devices.
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event12"
(**) Wacom Bamboo 2FG Finger pad: always reports core events
(--) Wacom Bamboo 2FG Finger pad: Wacom USB Bamboo tablet maxX=0 maxY=0 maxZ=256 resX=2540 resY=2540  tilt=disabled
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Wacom Bamboo 2FG Finger pad" (type: PAD)
(II) Wacom Bamboo 2FG Finger touch: hotplugging completed.
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Wacom Bamboo 2FG Finger touch" (type: TOUCH)
(--) Wacom Bamboo 2FG Finger touch: top X=0 top Y=0 bottom X=15360 bottom Y=10240 resol X=2540 resol Y=2540
(II) config/udev: Adding input device Wacom Bamboo 2FG Finger (/dev/input/mouse4)
(**) Wacom Bamboo 2FG Finger: Applying InputClass "touchpad catchall"
(II) Synaptics touchpad driver version 1.2.2
Wacom Bamboo 2FG Finger no synaptics event device found
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mouse4"
Query no Synaptics: 6003C8
(--) Wacom Bamboo 2FG Finger: no supported touchpad found
(EE) Wacom Bamboo 2FG Finger Unable to query/initialize Synaptics hardware.
(EE) PreInit failed for input device "Wacom Bamboo 2FG Finger"
(II) UnloadModule: "synaptics"
(II) config/udev: Adding input device Wacom Bamboo 2FG Pen (/dev/input/mouse3)
(II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)
(II) config/udev: Adding input device Wacom Bamboo 2FG Pen (/dev/input/event11)
(**) Wacom Bamboo 2FG Pen: Applying InputClass "evdev tablet catchall"
(**) Wacom Bamboo 2FG Pen: Applying InputClass "Wacom class"
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event11"
(II) Wacom Bamboo 2FG Pen: type not specified, assuming 'stylus'.
(II) Wacom Bamboo 2FG Pen: other types will be automatically added.
(**) Wacom Bamboo 2FG Pen stylus: always reports core events
(--) Wacom Bamboo 2FG Pen stylus: using pressure threshold of 27 for button 1
(--) Wacom Bamboo 2FG Pen stylus: Wacom USB Bamboo tablet maxX=14720 maxY=9200 maxZ=1023 resX=2540 resY=2540  tilt=disabled
(II) Wacom Bamboo 2FG Pen stylus: hotplugging dependent devices.
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event11"
(**) Wacom Bamboo 2FG Pen eraser: always reports core events
(--) Wacom Bamboo 2FG Pen eraser: Wacom USB Bamboo tablet maxX=14720 maxY=9200 maxZ=1023 resX=2540 resY=2540  tilt=disabled
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Wacom Bamboo 2FG Pen eraser" (type: ERASER)
(--) Wacom Bamboo 2FG Pen eraser: top X=0 top Y=0 bottom X=14720 bottom Y=9200 resol X=2540 resol Y=2540
(II) Wacom Bamboo 2FG Pen stylus: hotplugging completed.
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Wacom Bamboo 2FG Pen stylus" (type: STYLUS)
(--) Wacom Bamboo 2FG Pen stylus: top X=0 top Y=0 bottom X=14720 bottom Y=9200 resol X=2540 resol Y=2540

----------------

----------


## Favux

Hi Gianpaolo,

In Xorg.0.log it looks like touch and pad is recognized on event12 by the Wacom driver and added.  The Synaptic driver tries to grab the spurious mouse4 and mouse3 and add touch but fails.  The problem looks like the evdev driver on event11.  The "evdev tablet catchall" snippet thinks it is finding stylus and eraser on the spurious event11 and adds them.

First thing is I would use the wacom.ko from linuxwacom 0.8.8-10.  The input-wacom-0.10.10 wacom.ko is only suppose to be used by developers and testers right now.  See if that makes a difference.  Otherwise we could try the Wacom match lines in the evdev snippet with a:



> Option "Ignore" "yes"


and see if that fixes the problem.

----------


## gianpaoloc

> Hi Gianpaolo,
> 
> In Xorg.0.log it looks like touch and pad is recognized on event12 by the Wacom driver and added.  The Synaptic driver tries to grab the spurious mouse4 and mouse3 and add touch but fails.  The problem looks like the evdev driver on event11.  The "evdev tablet catchall" snippet thinks it is finding stylus and eraser on the spurious event11 and adds them.
> 
> First thing is I would use the wacom.ko from linuxwacom 0.8-10.  The input-wacom-0.10.10 wacom.ko is only suppose to be used by developers and testers right now.  See if that makes a difference.  Otherwise we could try the Wacom match lines in the evdev snippet with a:
> 
> and see if that fixes the problem.


Ok, I did not said this before to avoid adding too many information but I also tried replacing the 50-wacom.conf file with the following one:

Section "InputClass"
        Identifier "Wacom touch class"
        MatchProduct "Wacom|WACOM"
        MatchIsTouchpad "on"
        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"
        Driver "wacom"
EndSection

Section "InputClass"
        Identifier "Wacom ignore class"
        MatchProduct "Wacom|WACOM"
        MatchIsTablet "on"
        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"
        Option "Ignore" "yes"
EndSection

Section "InputClass"
        Identifier "Wacom ignore mouse dev"
        MatchProduct "Wacom|WACOM"
        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/mouse*"
        Option "Ignore" "yes"
EndSection

This solves the two problems you mentioned (the capturing of the mouse and the fact that the tablet is also detected as a stylus one) but the overall behavior does not change.

I will try the old version of the kernel module and report to you soon.

Ciao
  G.

----------


## Favux

Hi dr4ziw and everyone,

Here's an updated/corrected Bamboo P&T .xsetwacom.sh.  Please take a look.

Suggestions, corrections, additions?

Once we've settled on it will start to replace the ones attached to the HOW TO with it.

----------


## gianpaoloc

> Hi Gianpaolo,
> 
> In Xorg.0.log it looks like touch and pad is recognized on event12 by the Wacom driver and added.  The Synaptic driver tries to grab the spurious mouse4 and mouse3 and add touch but fails.  The problem looks like the evdev driver on event11.  The "evdev tablet catchall" snippet thinks it is finding stylus and eraser on the spurious event11 and adds them.
> 
> First thing is I would use the wacom.ko from linuxwacom 0.8.8-10.  The input-wacom-0.10.10 wacom.ko is only suppose to be used by developers and testers right now.  See if that makes a difference.  Otherwise we could try the Wacom match lines in the evdev snippet with a:
> 
> and see if that fixes the problem.


Tried the old kernel module (linuxwacom-0.8.8-10). It works somehow better somehow worse than the input-wacom-0.10.10. Now gesture is automatically on and it gives some response. Zooming more or less is caught, while scrolling is rarely (and often misinterpreted as a zooming). Tapping with the second finger after the first one was put on the tablet is always interpreted as a right click, independently if it is on the right or left of the first finger. But most important, the X pointer is not smooth as it was with input-wacom-0.10.10 but moves "in steps" of a few pixels (3 to 5). I tried changing the suppress and rawsample properties but nothing changes. I also tried playing with taptime, zoomdistance, and scroldistance but was not able to find a usable setting. Currently I prefer giving up gestures for the smooth movement I get with input-wacom-0.10.10.

Is there anything else I can try?

Thanks again
  G.

----------


## Favux

What happened with your Xorg.0.log?  Does evdev still think it has the stylus?

----------


## gianpaoloc

> What happened with your Xorg.0.log?  Does evdev still think it has the stylus?


By using my own 50-wacom.conf (see a couple of messages above) the stylus is explicitely ignored so the xorg driver does not get it. On the other hand, both the 8.8-10 and 10.10-10 kernel drivers recognize two devices (stylus and touch).

Anything do you want me to test? While not being an expert in writing drivers, I am not too bad in writing C/C++ code. Any suggestion where to start looking into the xorg/kernel driver to contribute with gesture recognizing?

G.

----------


## Favux

> By using my own 50-wacom.conf (see a couple of messages above) the stylus is explicitely ignored so the xorg driver does not get it.


Ok, I thought we'd have to try something like:


```
Section "InputClass"
	Identifier "evdev tablet catchall"
	MatchIsTablet "on"
	MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"
	Driver "evdev"
	MatchProduct "Wacom|WACOM"
	MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"
	Option "Ignore" "yes"
EndSection
```

in the 05-evdev.conf.


```
both the 8.8-10 and 10.10-10 kernel drivers recognize two devices (stylus and touch).
```

Since you have Xserver 1.7 I assume it's the same hybrid Ubuntu has, with some early versions of udev for .conf files from Xserver 1.8 back-ported into it.  Other distributions using 1.7 still use the .fdi files.  Any chance you have a wacom .fdi file active?  HAL installed?  That could give the spurious devices.

Since you're on kernel 2.6.36.1 I'm a little surprised linuxwacom compiled. Any errors?  0.8.8-10 isn't 2.6.36 ready yet.  There were some changes to linuxwacom posted earlier on this thread to get it to compile in 2.6.36.



> I am not too bad in writing C/C++ code. Any suggestion where to start looking into the xorg/kernel driver to contribute with gesture recognizing?


In that case you should definitely get in touch with Chris Bagwell (on linuxwacom-discuss).  I'm sure he'd love the help.

----------


## gianpaoloc

@Favux
Just to clarify and avoid misunderstandings. As for the kernel module wacom.ko I tested both the linuxwacom-0.8.8-10 (patched for kernel 2.6.36) and input-wacom-0.10.10. Both report the same messages into syslog, something like:


```
Dec  3 13:15:58 lap-cugola kernel: usb 5-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2
Dec  3 13:15:59 lap-cugola kernel: input: Wacom Bamboo 2FG Pen as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb5/5-1/5-1:1.0/input/input11
Dec  3 13:15:59 lap-cugola kernel: input: Wacom Bamboo 2FG Finger as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb5/5-1/5-1:1.1/input/input12
```

which is strange since mine is a Bamboo touch, not "pen&touch". In any case this does not seem to create problems.

As for X I tested the latest git version of the xf86-input-wacom module, but lately I used my own 50-wacom.conf file under /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d in order to ignore the pen device. Here it is:


```
Section "InputClass"
        Identifier "Wacom touch class"
        MatchProduct "Wacom|WACOM"
        MatchIsTouchpad "on"
        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"
        Driver "wacom"
EndSection

Section "InputClass"
        Identifier "Wacom ignore class"
        MatchProduct "Wacom|WACOM"
        MatchIsTablet "on"
        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"
        Option "Ignore" "yes"
EndSection

Section "InputClass"
        Identifier "Wacom ignore mouse dev"
        MatchProduct "Wacom|WACOM"
        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/mouse*"
        Option "Ignore" "yes"
EndSection
```

Now, what works and what not...

With the linuxwacom-0.8.8-10 kernel module, Gesture is automatically on and you notice that some gestures are captured but very unreliably, especially scrolling, which is recognized once every 20 times you try it (while zooming is captured more often). The very bad of this configuration is that the X pointer is not smooth at all. It is like if it moved by 3 to 5 pixels each time. To solve these problems I tried using xsetwacom and changing several parameters: Suppress, RawSample, TapTime, ScrollDistance, ZoomDistance... Things change a little but I was not able to find an acceptable configuration.

With the experimental input-wacom-0.10.10 kernel module, Gesture is off by default and turning on via xsetwacom does not improve things: gestures are not recognized at all. What is good is that the X pointer moves very smoothly, pixel by pixel without any strange "jumping".

As a final remark, in both configurations xsetwacom reports that "Capacity" is "-1", which is strange since I was convinced that the Bamboo touch was a capacitive device, not a resistive one. But perhaps this is not relevant.

My plan now is twofold. First, I will try the same device in ubuntu (I have a spare PC and will install Ubuntu Maverick Meerkat, i.e., 10.10), to see if I am more lucky. Second, I will try following the linuxwacom-devel list to see if I can help with the code. 

Since I noticed that list is more oriented toward who already have a grasp on the linuxwacom code, do you have any suggestion on where to start looking at, considering I am interested in debugging the gesture recognition code, mainly?

----------


## dr4ziw

Sorry to interrupt.

@Favux: Concerning your proposed .xsetwacom.sh: Looks okay to me -- you've only replaced ClickForce with the new Threshold, haven't you? 
Only thing which bugs me a little... Do we really have to have the "set Mode absolute" lines for stylus and eraser? Firstly that's default anyway, as far as I can tell. And secondly, with that line present, the mouse stops working inside GIMP, and I still can't explain why. 
Another thing is, when you often plug, unplug, replug the tablet, the IDs might change. That's why I came to replacing the ID with the full device names, so I don't have to check whether the IDs are still correct. Works better for me, but YMMV.

@giancarlo: When you're using the wacom.ko from linuxwacom-0.8.8-10, have you tried to set the Touch finger RawSample to 1? Worked for me.

Besides, without RawSample set to 1, both kernel drivers (0.8.8-10 and 0.10.10) have the same jumpy pointer issue. Maybe that's due to my "ancient" 2.6.32 kernel.  :Wink: 


Cheers,
- dr4ziw -

----------


## Favux

Hi gianpaoloc,




> tested both the linuxwacom-0.8.8-10 (patched for kernel 2.6.36) and input-wacom-0.10.10. Both report the same messages into syslog, something like:


Yes, I don't understand it either.  Whether it's a hardware/firmware issue or if there should be an exclude somewhere in the kernel or X driver that isn't being applied.  I looked but didn't see anything obvious.



> With the experimental input-wacom-0.10.10 kernel module, Gesture is off by default and turning on via xsetwacom does not improve things: gestures are not recognized at all. What is good is that the X pointer moves very smoothly, pixel by pixel without any strange "jumping".


Sounds like you're describing single finger touch like I have on my tablet pc.



> As a final remark, in both configurations xsetwacom reports that "Capacity" is "-1", which is strange since I was convinced that the Bamboo touch was a capacitive device, not a resistive one. But perhaps this is not relevant.


Probably not.  If I recall correctly Ping said setting Capacity never worked right due to a hardware issue.  So it probably doesn't mean what we think.

I'm interested to see how you do with Maverick.



> I will try following the linuxwacom-devel list to see if I can help with the code.  Since I noticed that list is more oriented toward who already have a grasp on the linuxwacom code, do you have any suggestion on where to start looking at, considering I am interested in debugging the gesture recognition code, mainly?


Well there isn't much documentation.  You can look through the HOW TO and there is some developer specific stuff too, look at the overviews:  http://linuxwacom.sourceforge.net/  And on linuxwacom-discuss or devel just filter for Chris Bagwell.  MT for the Bamboo is mainly what he's been working on.  So if you look for his stuff over the last 6 months or year or so you'll pretty much have everything.  I'm not sure you need to look at Ayuthia's and obe1kenobe's thread on the Ubuntu forums.


Hi dr4ziw,

Thanks for the feedback on the proposed xsetwacom script.  In addition to the ClickForce/Threshold name I corrected the default and the range.  I corrected the default on Suppress and the range and the default on RawSample and added the range.  Plus I added some more information to the comments.

Re the mouse I can't duplicate it.  If I change the extended input devices in Preferences to enable my mouse by selecting screen it draws too.  Irregardless of what I do with the xsetwacom script.

Good point regarding ID v.s. name.  I have to spell that out more explicitly somewhere, don't I?  I need to add your duplicate xsetwacom in the wrong location to troubleshooting too.  Speaking of which I wonder if 'sudo ./uninstall' in the unpacked xf86-input-wacom tar does anything?  We used to run it in the linuxwacom /prebuilt directory.

----------


## dr4ziw

> Re the mouse I can't duplicate it.  If I change the extended input devices in Preferences to enable my mouse by selecting screen it draws too.  Irregardless of what I do with the xsetwacom script.


Okay, if I set the mouse to screen, I can draw, select, crop, etc. However, I can't drag out guidelines. 
On the other hand, when I don't touch "xsetwacom set ID Mode absolute" for stylus and eraser, the mouse works fine in Gimp -- even if it's set to disabled, what I thought would be correct.




> Good point regarding ID v.s. name.  I have to spell that out more explicitly somewhere, don't I?  I need to add your duplicate xsetwacom in the wrong location to troubleshooting too.  Speaking of which I wonder if 'sudo ./uninstall' in the unpacked xf86-input-wacom tar does anything?  We used to run it in the linuxwacom /prebuilt directory.


Umm, I'd have to check if ./uninstall does anything at all. Can't remember. To get rid of the duplicate xsetwacom in /usr/local/bin I simply deleted it. Works great  :Cool:

----------


## tobix

L.S.

Many thanks for the extensive and very clear guide; unfortunately no success yet  :Sad: 

64-bit Ubuntu 10.04 with the following device: P&T special edition medium

After executing step I. and II. without any obvious error messages, this is 
what I could gather in terms of troubleshooting:



```
$ uname -r
2.6.32-26-generic
```



```
$ lsmod | grep wacom
wacom                  32370  0
```

At first, lsmod did not give anything useful so I added wacom in /etc/modules (hope this is not a curse..)



```
$ xinput --list
⎡ Virtual core pointer                        id=2    [master pointer  (3)]
⎜   ↳ Virtual core XTEST pointer                  id=4    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Microsoft Microsoft 3-Button Mouse with IntelliEye(TM)    id=9    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint                    id=13    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ PS/2 Mouse                                  id=14    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Macintosh mouse button emulation            id=15    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎣ Virtual core keyboard                       id=3    [master keyboard (2)]
    ↳ Virtual core XTEST keyboard                 id=5    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Power Button                                id=6    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Video Bus                                   id=7    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Power Button                                id=8    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ CHICONY USB Keyboard                        id=10    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ USB 2.0 Camera                              id=11    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ AT Translated Set 2 keyboard                id=12    [slave  keyboard (3)]
```

As you can see, there is no trace of WACOM in here.

Also if I

tail -f /var/log/messages and unplug the tablet / plug it in again I have



```
Dec  4 21:55:20 openanalytics kernel: [ 1199.040758] usb 6-1: USB disconnect, address 2
Dec  4 21:55:25 openanalytics kernel: [ 1203.592779] usb 6-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 4
Dec  4 21:55:25 openanalytics kernel: [ 1203.760646] usb 6-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
```

no wacom either.

Can I provide other useful information ?

Many thanks in advance for any pointer.

Best,
Tobias

----------


## Favux

Hi dr4ziw,




> Okay, if I set the mouse to screen, I can draw, select, crop, etc. However, I can't drag out guidelines.
> On the other hand, when I don't touch "xsetwacom set ID Mode absolute" for stylus and eraser, the mouse works fine in Gimp -- even if it's set to disabled, what I thought would be correct.


OK, you've more than proven your point.  I'll have those lines commented out.  I can't tell you to drag the guidelines out of the top left corner with the stylus because I've found that very fiddly.  Can't always get a guideline and can't always tell if it'll be horizontal or vertical.  Plus the annoying image menu keeps popping up.  There must be some trick to doing it which I don't know, because that's apparently how some folks routinely do it.

And it does no good to tell you you can select the measurement tool, click to the left of the image, hold down control and left click again to drive a horizontal guideline because it doesn't give you a vertical guideline.

I wish I knew if this is a Wacom or Gimp bug, or something else.


Aside from that how do you find the script?  Any modifications you would find useful?

And everybody else please chime in.

----------


## Favux

Hi Tobias,

Welcome to Ubuntu forums!

Boy am I glad to hear from you!!!

Your model is new and the identifier for it is not yet in the kernel driver wacom.ko.  Since my patches were accepted it is in xf86-input-wacom.

Is there any usb communication with the tablet at all?  Do you see it in 'lsusb'?

Unfortunately the patch I just submitted to the kernel did not have your model because I did not have a tested-by by a user with that model.

If you look in the table of models near the top you should see your model.  In the blue text underneath it it tells you how to add your model.  Which should be the Bamboo P & T Special Edition Medium (CTH661; Product ID = 0xdB).  You want to add it to wacom_wac.c in the unpacked linuxwacom tar before you compile it.  See post #309.

And ask if you have questions.

----------


## dr4ziw

> I can't tell you to drag the guidelines out of the top left corner with the stylus because I've found that very fiddly.  Can't always get a guideline and can't always tell if it'll be horizontal or vertical.  Plus the annoying image menu keeps popping up.  There must be some trick to doing it which I don't know, because that's apparently how some folks routinely do it.


Top left corner... Tried that already and never could get a guideline out of there.
For the moment, I'll stick with placing guidelines with the mouse. And as long as the mouse is working... It's bearable.




> I wish I knew if this is a Wacom or Gimp bug, or something else.


For all I know, it could be both at the same time. That Wacom delivers something Gimp can't handle, while Gimp expects something which Wacom doesn't provide. *shrug*




> Aside from that how do you find the script?  Any modifications you would find useful?


The script works for me. 
Albeit, I have to lower RawSample to 1 to get close to smooth behavior. Might be noted for troubleshooting. But since not everybody experiences this the same way... RawSample 2 is a good starting point.

I still have to check, if some settings in the script which divert from the driver's default are responsible that scrolling is mostly not working and gets interpreted as a zoom gesture.

Maybe one or two minor modification might be important. I try not to use a shortcut when it's already used somewhere else. I'm referring to "Ctrl + T" for the toggle-touch script, which is also used for opening a new tab in Firefox. That's why I have set Button1 on the pad to "alt t" -- never had to use this shortcut anywhere else.
Button2 "key backspace" ... I use this button for undo, so "key ctrl z"... Don't know if that has to be inside the .xsetwacom.sh script, since everybody can easily adjust the pad button mapping to their liking.

----------


## Favux

The reason I've been so resistant is some folks prefer to have their stylus/eraser in Relative mode and now they've lost that option if they use guidelines in Gimp.  So maybe need to add a warning too?



> I try not to use a shortcut when it's already used somewhere else. I'm referring to "Ctrl + T" for the toggle-touch script, which is also used for opening a new tab in Firefox. That's why I have set Button1 on the pad to "alt t" -- never had to use this shortcut anywhere else.


Now that's what I'm talking about.  I never use it and forgot it if I ever knew it.  Always use the plus or File > new tab.  And Compiz preempts it so you don't even notice.  No conflict, it just isn't there in FireFox anymore.  Well 'alt t' will confict with selecting the menu item in the menu bar like Terminal in terminal, won't it?  So what then?  Or leave well enough alone?

----------


## tobix

Hi Favux




> Welcome to Ubuntu forums!
> 
> Boy am I glad to hear from you!!!


 :Smile:  Quite a warm welcome for a first post -- thanks.




> Your model is new and the identifier for it is not yet in the kernel driver wacom.ko.  Since my patches were accepted it is in xf86-input-wacom.
> 
> Is there any usb communication with the tablet at all?  Do you see it in 'lsusb'?




```
$ lsusb
Bus 008 Device 002: ID 04f2:0116 Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd KU-2971 German Keyboard
Bus 008 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 007 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 006 Device 003: ID 147e:1000 Upek 
Bus 006 Device 002: ID 056a:00db Wacom Co., Ltd 
Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 005 Device 002: ID 045e:0040 Microsoft Corp. Wheel Mouse Optical
Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 003 Device 002: ID 0a5c:2151 Broadcom Corp. 
Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 002 Device 004: ID 064e:a115 Suyin Corp. 
Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
```

How can I further assess USB communication ?




> Unfortunately the patch I just submitted to the kernel did not have your model because I did not have a tested-by by a user with that model.
> 
> If you look in the table of models near the top you should see your model.  In the blue text underneath it it tells you how to add your model.  Which should be the Bamboo P & T Special Edition Medium (CTH661; Product ID = 0xdB).  You want to add it to wacom_wac.c in the unpacked linuxwacom tar before you compile it.  See post #309.


Thanks for the pointer. I applied the procedure set out in post #309 (changing only
0xDA to 0xDB), recompiled, installed, rebooted but do not yet see any change in 
behaviour.




> And ask if you have questions.


Please feel free to ask about anything which would be useful for you to know.

----------


## dr4ziw

> The reason I've been so resistant is some folks prefer to have their stylus/eraser in Relative mode and now they've lost that option if they use guidelines in Gimp.  So maybe need to add a warning too?


That it might happen? Sounds good.
I think the safest way would be to leave the 'Mode absolute' lines inside the script, but leave them commented out -- maybe already as 'Mode relative', so uncommenting these lines would set the tablet into relative mode.




> Now that's what I'm talking about.  I never use it and forgot it if I ever knew it.  Always use the plus or File > new tab.  And Compiz preempts it so you don't even notice.  No conflict, it just isn't there in FireFox anymore.  Well 'alt t' will confict with selecting the menu item in the menu bar like Terminal in terminal, won't it?  So what then?  Or leave well enough alone?


Right! Just as you don't open new tabs with Ctrl+t, I don't go into the menus with the Alt+* shortcuts. 
(My terminals have the menus disabled, so I can exit Midnight Commander with F10)

Umm, how about a compromise?
Button1 "key ctrl alt t" or "key ctrl alt shift t"... wouldn't interfere with any other shortcut, would it?  :Wink:

----------


## gianpaoloc

Here I am again. Tested in maverick.... not big differences w.r.t. debian sid. That is the tablet works (using linuxwacom-8.8-10 and xf85-input-wacom_10.10) but gestures are almost unusable (at least for me). The suggestion of setting RawSample at 1 is good for me also. things become smoother. The best I got to use the scroll gesture is to set ScollDistance at a quite low value (like 2 or 5).

I also just noticed that both in debian sid and in Maverick, buttons are mapped as follow (from top to bottom): 1,2,3,8

Now I can use xsetwacom to change Button1 to Button3 (top to bottom) but changing any from Button4 to Button8 do not change the value returned by the buttom at the bottom (left) of the tablet. This happens both in debian sid and maverick and is definitely a bug for me. Also, it makes Favux shell script not fully working as the 4th button is never set.

As a last notice, I really dislike the need of tapping twice for a left click  :Smile: 

It is definitely time to go playing with the code  :Smile:

----------


## Favux

Hi Tobias,

That should have worked.  Can you show me the changes you made to wacom_wac.c?  You compiled xf86-input-wacom 0.10.10+ so that should be OK.



> Bus 006 Device 002: ID 056a:00db Wacom Co., Ltd


Shows we're talking about the right model.  Vendor ID 056a is Wacom and the Product ID 00db is the new SE medium.  What's the model on the bottom of your tablet?


Hi dr4ziw,

Setting them to Relative should block the guidelines also.  Go ahead and check.  We'll have to leave it commented out with a warning that either Absolute or Relative will block guideline selection from the rulers with the mouse.

Sounds good.  I don't think so.  Of course I didn't think ctrl t would either.   :Smile: 


Hi gianpaoloc,

So maybe marginally better.

Yeah I thought they fixed button mapping finally.  I couldn't get Button4 to act as a left click.  I was trying to duplicate the default Windows XP with the script.  I thought with the touch toggle script with notification I was there.  But no left click.  I am able to set it to other things though which is why I chose back a page in FireFox.

But at least with my touch notification I put in an icon!  Fancy.  Didn't really console me though.

Can't argue with the left click.  I look forward to you and Chris getting things straightened out.  Have fun.   :Smile:

----------


## Favux

Ahhh.  Alexia Death a Gimp developer just explained things.  It's more gtk bugs.  She thinks Lucid is OK and Maverick broken.  So in Maverick you'd have to downgrade gtk a little.  Apparently someone broke a bunch of stuff and they haven't bothered to fix it.  What with them being busy on gtk3 and all.  But now a Gimp developer who knows gtk just got an Intous4 and is on the case.

My system is set to boot default into Lucid and I've been going fairly indiscriminately between Lucid and Maverick.  Now I know what to look for.

----------


## dr4ziw

> Setting them to Relative should block the guidelines also.  Go ahead and check.  We'll have to leave it commented out with a warning that either Absolute or Relative will block guideline selection from the rulers with the mouse.


Exactly! Leaving it commented out and put a warning there, that guidelines very likely won't work anymore if uncommented, would be the safest way to go.




> Sounds good.  I don't think so.  Of course I didn't think ctrl t would either.


I think, I only have to use sthree modifier keys at once in Blender from time to time, and there these are only used for viewport navigation or multi-selects. 
Other option would be to setup the toggle-touch shortcut with a character usually not on found on keyboards. ... Like "key ctrl ᴞ"  :Wink: 




> She thinks Lucid is OK and Maverick broken.  So in Maverick you'd have to downgrade gtk a little.  Apparently someone broke a bunch of stuff and they haven't bothered to fix it.  What with them being busy on gtk3 and all.  But now a Gimp developer who knows gtk just got an Intous4 and is on the case.


I have Lucid and this seems to be broken as well in there.
Well, good to know someone's at it.

----------


## tobix

Hi Favux,

Thanks for the follow-up.




> That should have worked. Can you show me the changes you made to wacom_wac.c?


In ~/Desktop/linuxwacom-0.8.8-10/src/2.6.30, I applied the following changes:



```
static struct wacom_features wacom_features_0xD3 =
    { "Wacom BambooFun 2FG 6x8", WACOM_PKGLEN_BBFUN,  21648, 13530, 1023, 63, BAMBOO_PT };
static struct wacom_features wacom_features_0xD0 =
    { "Wacom Bamboo 2FG",     WACOM_PKGLEN_BBFUN,     14720,  9200, 1023, 63, BAMBOO_PT };
static struct wacom_features wacom_features_0xDA =
    { "Wacom Bamboo 2FG 4x5 SE", WACOM_PKGLEN_BBFUN,  14720,  9200, 1023, 63, BAMBOO_PT };
static struct wacom_features wacom_features_0xDB =
    { "Wacom Bamboo 2FG 4x5 SE", WACOM_PKGLEN_BBFUN,  14720,  9200, 1023, 63, BAMBOO_PT };
static const struct wacom_features wacom_features_0x20 =
    { "Wacom Intuos 4x5",     WACOM_PKGLEN_INTUOS,    12700, 10600, 1023, 31, INTUOS };
```

and



```
    { USB_DEVICE_WACOM(0xD2) },
    { USB_DEVICE_WACOM(0xD3) },
    { USB_DEVICE_WACOM(0xD0) },
    { USB_DEVICE_WACOM(0xDA) },
    { USB_DEVICE_WACOM(0xDB) },
    { USB_DEVICE_WACOM(0x41) },
    { USB_DEVICE_WACOM(0x42) },
```




> You compiled xf86-input-wacom 0.10.10+ so that should be OK.


It is the version pulled from git (as in your guidance), so this should be OK.

I also tried removing the 0xDA lines and only adding the 0xDB ones (for reasons
of superstition  :Wink: , but as expected this did not change anything.




> ```
> Bus 006 Device 002: ID 056a:00db Wacom Co., Ltd
> ```
> 
> Shows we're talking about the right model. Vendor ID 056a is Wacom and the Product ID 00db is the new SE medium. What's the model on the bottom of your tablet?


On the backside it does indeed mention
Model: CTH-661
(CTH-661/L as main title for the barcode and FCC ID: EMJTCTH661)

Could it be other drivers are taking possession of the device ?

----------


## tobix

> Could it be other drivers are taking possession of the device ?


In the mean time, I discovered that prior to reading and applying your guide
I had installed a wacom-dkms .deb which prevented your solution to work. 



```
apt-get remove --purge wacom-dkms
```

and rebooting did the trick and now gives me a functional device !! Many thanks for your help. I can confirm your solution also works for CTH-661  :Smile: 

Should you need other information to fine-tune settings for this device don't hesitate.

Best,
Tobias

----------


## tobix

> Should you need other information to fine-tune settings for this device don't hesitate.


In the mean time I discovered the following dimensions much closer resemble the device



```
static struct wacom_features wacom_features_0xDB =
    { "Wacom Bamboo 2FG 6x8 SE", WACOM_PKGLEN_BBFUN,  21648,  13530, 1023, 63, BAMBOO_PT };
```

There is more or less perfect correspondence between screen limits and pen position for the upper, right and lower region. For the left side the utmost left point on the screen corresponds to +- 0.5cm to the right from the outer region on the tablet, but I don't know whether this is as expected or not.

----------


## Favux

Hi Tobias,

Nice work!

Glad you figured out the dkms problem.

Instead of your original:


```
static struct wacom_features wacom_features_0xDB =
    { "Wacom Bamboo 2FG 4x5 SE", WACOM_PKGLEN_BBFUN,  14720,  9200, 1023, 63, BAMBOO_PT };
```

which is for a 4x5 tablet I have:


```
static struct wacom_features wacom_features_0xDB =
	{ "Wacom Bamboo 2FG 6x8 SE", WACOM_PKGLEN_BBFUN,  21648, 13530, 1023, 63, BAMBOO_PT };
```

which I believe is correct for you 6x8 tablet.  Which is what you settled on.



> For the left side the utmost left point on the screen corresponds to +- 0.5cm to the right from the outer region on the tablet, but I don't know whether this is as expected or not.


This probably indicates you need some calibration.  Either manually or with xinput_calibrator.  The TX2000 sample script on post #2 has an example of how to add coordinates.

Really outstanding job!   :Smile:

----------


## Favux

*Gimp guideline behavior across multiple Ubuntu releases*

I decided to check and the last time I can confirm the stylus easily and consistently pulls out a guideline is in Hardy.  I'm pretty sure that worked in Intrepid also.  And setting Mode with xsetwacom prevents the mouse from pulling guidelines.  This is true for every release thereafter I can test.  So is this Mode setting disabling the mouse actually a bug?

Jaunty I don't know about.

With Karmic the stylus still pulls out the guideline from the ruler, but it becomes tricky and inconsistent.  So the gtk bug(s) appear here in version 2.18.3?  As long as the mouse is disabled the mouse pulls out guidelines easily and consistently.  Changing it to screen stops it from pulling guidelines but has no effect on the stylus.  By the way this is with linuxwacom 0.8.8-10 for Hardy and Karmic.

Starting with Lucid the mouse pulls out the guideline not but the stylus.  This looks like a deliberate change in behavior, maybe to avoid the stylus accidently grabbing guidelines as Alexia Death mentioned?  You can inconsistently pull a guideline from the top left corner using the stylus.  With Lucid and Maverick  (just like Hardy and Karmic) you have the issue of using 'xsetwacom set "Device name" Mode Absolute or Relative'.  Doing either disables the mouse from grabbing a guideline.  With both I have the wacom.ko from linuxwacom 0.8.8-10 and xf86-input-wacom 0.10.10+.


```
Hardy:    Gimp 2.4.6   gtk 2.14.3  2.6.24-28

Gtk bug(s) appear?

Karmic:   Gimp 2.6.7   gtk 2.18.3  2.6.31-22


Switch to just mouse (with stylus upper left corner)?

Lucid:    Gimp 2.6.8   gtk 2.20.0  2.6.32-26

Maverick: Gimp 2.6.10  gtk 2.20.1  2.6.35-23
```

----------


## dr4ziw

Wow! You've really been busy.

Also read your posting on linuxwacom-discuss.
As Alexia correctly points out, Hardy had Gimp 2.4... 
Installing Gimp 2.6 for Ubuntu 8.04 from GetDeb would be an option, but apparently http://old.getdeb.net is down -- for the moment? forever? Who knows...
And I wouldn't even dare to suggest building Gimp from source. Done that once, when I wanted to have a look at Gimp 2.7 ... PITA! -.- What a pity.

Edit:
http://old.getdeb.net is no longer available since February 2010... So I fear there's no chance to download a hardy build of gimp 2.6 anymore.  :Sad:

----------


## manixtate

Thanks to all for the great advice on this thread. I have bought a bamboo tablet for my son for christmas with some trepidation about installing it. Not one difficulty. I am so happy and so will he be on the day.Have a great seasonal break to all.

----------


## Favux

Hi manixtate,

That is good to hear.  Have a Happy Hollidays.


Hi everyone,

Interesting new patch just submitted.  Ping found an error in the touch resolution conversion:  http://sourceforge.net/mailarchive/f...nuxwacom-devel

I'm wondering if this might help the jerkiness/graininess some are reporting with touch.  Here's hoping.  We'll see if it is committed.

Chris also submitted a patch for the filter that he speculates might help:  http://sourceforge.net/mailarchive/f...nuxwacom-devel  as you can see from the comments it is still a work in progress.  I'm also interested in seeing if it fixes the lines appearing in Xournal for serial tablet pc's (ISD4) with touch, since it turns out they weren't be filtered at all!

----------


## dr4ziw

> Interesting new patch just submitted.  Ping found an error in the touch resolution conversion:  http://sourceforge.net/mailarchive/f...nuxwacom-devel
> 
> I'm wondering if this might help the jerkiness/graininess some are reporting with touch.  Here's hoping.  We'll see if it is committed.


Couldn't wait, so I applied the patch right away. Doesn't change anything, unfortunately.
At least not to the naked eye.
In order to get smooth pixel by pixel movement, I still have to lower RawSample to 1.

I *guess*, the patch only changes the way how the tablet gets identified, or identifies itself, or whatever, but not how it works. But what do I know?  :Wink: 

Cheers,
- dr4ziw -

----------


## Farmercy

Hi!

I have an CTH661/L and are unable to get this to work. I followed the instruktions in the first post (step I and II, including the macros and the /etc/modules entry) and already recompiled it 3 times with rebooting everytime twice.

Here are some outputs:


```
$ uname -a
Linux AEGIS 2.6.32-27-generic #49-Ubuntu SMP Wed Dec 1 23:52:12 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
```



```
$ modinfo wacom
filename:       /lib/modules/2.6.32-27-generic/kernel/drivers/input/tablet/wacom.ko
license:        GPL
description:    USB Wacom tablet driver
author:         Vojtech Pavlik <vojtech@ucw.cz>
license:        GPL
description:    USB Wacom tablet driver
author:         Vojtech Pavlik <vojtech@ucw.cz>
srcversion:     541CD3AF8992F2E1FDF298E
depends:        
vermagic:       2.6.32-27-generic SMP mod_unload modversions 586
```



```
$ lsusb | grep '[Ww]acom'
Bus 002 Device 003: ID 056a:00db Wacom Co., Ltd
```

Btw, does the above mean, its already detected by the USB-driver?


```
dmesg output after plugin:
[ 2795.812093] usb 2-2: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 3
[ 2796.026447] usb 2-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
```

There is no output for "xsetwacom --list dev"


```
$ xinput --list
⎡ Virtual core pointer                        id=2    [master pointer  (3)]
⎜   ↳ Virtual core XTEST pointer                  id=4    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse             id=9    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad                  id=11    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Macintosh mouse button emulation            id=12    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎣ Virtual core keyboard                       id=3    [master keyboard (2)]
    ↳ Virtual core XTEST keyboard                 id=5    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Power Button                                id=6    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Power Button                                id=7    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Sleep Button                                id=8    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ AT Translated Set 2 keyboard                id=10    [slave  keyboard (3)]
```



```
$ dpkg -l | grep [Ww]acom
rc  wacom-tools                                1:0.8.4.1-0ubuntu4                                   utilities for Wacom tablet devices
ii  xserver-xorg-input-wacom                   1:0.10.5-0ubuntu4                                    X.Org X server -- Wacom input driver
```

I guess i missed something small, like this nasty little mistakes (or happy little accidents  :Smile:  ) you do with programming, a missing ';' or so - i would really appreciate any help or tipps on how to search for the cause.

----------


## Favux

Hi Farmercy,

If you look in the box of models near the top of the HOW TO you'll see yours is one of the new models.  Patches to add your model have already been accepted into xf86-input-wacom, so you don't need to do anything with it.

However while a patch for it was also accepted by linux-input for the 2.6.37 kernel that doesn't help you with the Lucid 2.6.32 kernel.  So before you compile linuxwacom 0.8.8-10 you need to manually add your model the wacom_wac.c source code so the usb kernel driver wacom.ko will recognize your model.  Instructions and a link are in the blue text immediately below the model box.  Also see tobix's posts above.

Hope this helps.


Hi everyone,

Ping will be adding the new CTH460/K; Product ID = 0xd6 to xf86-input-wacom and the 2.6.37 kernel shortly.

----------


## Farmercy

Oh my...i did not read that carefull enough  :Rolling Eyes: 

I even found the changes:

http://old.nabble.com/linuxwacom%3A-...d30184427.html

Thank you very much!

edit: After reboot, everything works fine. Awsome!

----------


## Favux

Hi Farmercy,

Great!

And by the way:

Welcome to Ubuntu forums!

----------


## PublicNMI

Ok, after reading through much of this and other threads and trying the howto (hopefully correctly) without getting the stylus working I add my 2 cents:

I guess that the stylus should work just as when using it under windows to point and click on the desktop? It doesn't do anything for me, except that the led on the tablet changes from white to orange, when I come near or touch the surface)

Touch is working. But I can't "click"  anything, and its very jumpy. (I think dr4ziw had or has a similar problem) 

I think I have a "new" product id for you: d7

It is a Bamboo FUN Small
Model from the back: CTH-461/S(A)
Amazon link (  :Wink:  ) : http://www.amazon.de/Wacom-Bamboo-To...3489530&sr=8-1

/edit: All this under Maverick



```
lsusb output:
Bus 006 Device 002: ID 056a:00d7 Wacom Co., Ltd
```

In the kernel module code (linuxwacom-0.8.8-10) I added :



```
static struct wacom_features wacom_features_0xD7 =
        { "Wacom Bamboo 2FG 4x5 SE", WACOM_PKGLEN_BBFUN,  14720,  9200, 1023, 63, BAMBOO_PT };
```

and 



```
{ USB_DEVICE_WACOM(0xD7) },
```

which results in the device to be found:


```
[   28.868197] usbcore: registered new interface driver wacom
[   28.868199] wacom: v1.52-pc-0.3:USB Wacom tablet driver
```

xinput --list gives:


```
⎡ Virtual core pointer                        id=2    [master pointer  (3)]
⎜   ↳ Virtual core XTEST pointer                  id=4    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Logitech USB Optical Mouse                  id=10    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Wacom Bamboo 2FG 4x5 SE Pen eraser          id=12    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Wacom Bamboo 2FG 4x5 SE Pen stylus          id=13    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Wacom Bamboo 2FG 4x5 SE Finger pad          id=14    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Wacom Bamboo 2FG 4x5 SE Finger touch        id=15    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad                  id=17    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ PS/2 Generic Mouse                          id=18    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎣ Virtual core keyboard                       id=3    [master keyboard (2)]
    ↳ Virtual core XTEST keyboard                 id=5    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Power Button                                id=6    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Video Bus                                   id=7    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Sleep Button                                id=8    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ HID 046a:0001                               id=9    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ CKA7216                                     id=11    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ AT Translated Set 2 keyboard                id=16    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ HP WMI hotkeys                              id=19    [slave  keyboard (3)]
```

xsetwacom --list dev gives:


```
Wacom Bamboo 2FG 4x5 SE Pen eraser ERASER    
Wacom Bamboo 2FG 4x5 SE Pen stylus STYLUS    
Wacom Bamboo 2FG 4x5 SE Finger pad PAD       
Wacom Bamboo 2FG 4x5 SE Finger touch TOUCH
```

mypaint isn't working with stylus despite stating the following when starting:


```
Setting window mode for "Wacom Bamboo 2FG 4x5 SE Pen eraser"
Setting window mode for "Wacom Bamboo 2FG 4x5 SE Pen stylus"
Ignoring "Wacom Bamboo 2FG 4x5 SE Finger pad" (probably wacom keypad device)
Setting window mode for "Wacom Bamboo 2FG 4x5 SE Finger touch"
```

I also applied the 3 patches from a few posts ago to the git clone of xf86-input-wacom and am using your latest .xsetwacom .

I also attached my Xorg.0.log and would be glad if I can be of any help and for a tip if you have any  :Wink: 

cheers, publicnmi

/edit2: _now_ I attached Xorg.0.log  :Smile:

----------


## Favux

Hi PublicNMI,

Ouch, another new model!  What is Wacom doing?  I guess they're selling well.



> I also applied the 3 patches from a few posts ago to the git clone of xf86-input-wacom and am using your latest .xsetwacom .


Which patches?  My guess is the problem is here, and you didn't get your model into xf86-input-wacom.  You did get it into the wacom.ko from the look of things.

Your Xorg.0.log didn't attach.

----------


## PublicNMI

Sorry, just editet my post and uploaded it with an .txt ending  :Smile: 




> Which patches?  My guess is the problem is here, and you didn't get your model into xf86-input-wacom.  You did get it into the wacom.ko from the look of things.


Ah, ic.

I used these patches: post #431

----------


## PublicNMI

Got stylus working. You gave me the hint when you said that the device isn't in the xf86 driver. Thank you very much!

git diff so that you can see the changes I made:


```
diff --git a/src/wcmUSB.c b/src/wcmUSB.c
index c25e67c..c2d77e8 100644
--- a/src/wcmUSB.c
+++ b/src/wcmUSB.c
@@ -194,6 +194,7 @@ static struct
        { WACOM_VENDOR_ID, 0xD3, 100000, 100000, &usbBamboo     }, /* CTL-660 */
        { WACOM_VENDOR_ID, 0xD2, 100000, 100000, &usbBamboo     }, /* CTL-461/S */
        { WACOM_VENDOR_ID, 0xD0, 100000, 100000, &usbBamboo     }, /* Bamboo Touch */
+       { WACOM_VENDOR_ID, 0xD7, 100000, 100000, &usbBamboo     }, /* Bamboo Touch */
        { WACOM_VENDOR_ID, 0xD8, 100000, 100000, &usbBamboo     }, /* CTH-661/S1 */
        { WACOM_VENDOR_ID, 0xDA, 100000, 100000, &usbBamboo     }, /* CTH-461/L */
        { WACOM_VENDOR_ID, 0xDB, 100000, 100000, &usbBamboo     }, /* CTH-661 */
diff --git a/src/wcmValidateDevice.c b/src/wcmValidateDevice.c
index a22ca3c..1e9cba7 100644
--- a/src/wcmValidateDevice.c
+++ b/src/wcmValidateDevice.c
@@ -258,6 +258,7 @@ int wcmDeviceTypeKeys(InputInfoPtr pInfo)
                        priv->common->tablet_type |= WCM_LCD;
                        /* fall through */
                case 0xD0:  /* Bamboo with 2FGT */
+               case 0xD7:  /* Bamboo with 2FGT */
                case 0xD1:  /* Bamboo with 2FGT */
                case 0xD2:  /* Bamboo with 2FGT */
                case 0xD3:  /* Bamboo with 2FGT */
```

Touch still isn't working. When I use the finger all the text on a website gets marked for example. It looks like the tabled is recognizing a "click" from time to time (about 1sec interval).

----------


## Favux

Nice work.  You beat me to it, I was assembling it for you.

I'd use:


```
+       { WACOM_VENDOR_ID, 0xD7, 100000, 100000, &usbBamboo     }, /* CTH-461/S */
```

and move it below the d3 case, but quibbling.

For touch go to about line #513 in wcmUSB.c and change:


```
	if ((common->tablet_id >= 0xd0) && (common->tablet_id <= 0xd3))
```

to


```
	if ((common->tablet_id >= 0xd0) && (common->tablet_id <= 0xd7))
```

----------


## PublicNMI

> For touch go to about line #513 in wcmUSB.c and change:
> 
> 
> ```
>     if ((common->tablet_id >= 0xd0) && (common->tablet_id <= 0xd3))
> ```
> 
> to
> 
> ...


I don't find this in the git version. (Actually it went away with the very last commit 2b9eb3db9c7c517fe98f32f515cb65372b7bb069 by Ping Cheng)

Should I try to change it in the files in the 0.10.10 tarball and use this one?

Ah and one further question: Should I report this somewhere else? Or will this find it's way into the repository by telling you?  :Wink:  (Thank you very much for your hard work! It looks like youre doing much here for the wacom driver  :Smile:  )

----------


## Favux

Hi PublicNMI,

Alright, my clone wasn't the latest I guess.  Don't use the tarball 0.10-10 and -9 have bugs for the pad (tablet buttons).

Touch still isn't working?  Did you try a few reboots?

I'll tell Ping and Chris about your model, if they don't know about it already.  We may come back to verify your changes to get a "tested by;" from you.

And by the way, it looks like I forgot your:

Welcome to Ubuntu forums!

----------


## PublicNMI

Hi Favux,

Sorry for the late answer. Had a good night's sleep in-between  :Smile: 

Nope, touch still isn't working. I tried to reboot, but still no luck.

I would love to help with this one, especially as the kids are with my mom today, it's holiday season and I don't have a bad conscience for not working on the projects I should  :Wink: 

I'll try to find something. If you have any starting point for me, that would be great  :Smile: 
Could it be that I just have to fiddle with some xsetwacom settings? Or do you think that this one is in the code somewhere?

Which reminds me of another problem: I have to call ~/.xsetwacom.sh manually after logging in. I found nothing on this: Do I have to add it somewhere? Or should it load automagically by logging in?

And don't hesitate to contact me again. At last, again an opportunity to give smth. back to the community  :Wink: 

Thanks for the warm welcome  :Wink:

----------


## dr4ziw

> Which reminds me of another problem: I have to call ~/.xsetwacom.sh manually after logging in. I found nothing on this: Do I have to add it somewhere? Or should it load automagically by logging in?


To execute ~/.xsetwacom.sh automatically you first have to


```
chmod +x .xsetwacom.sh
```

in your home directory.
Then add 


```
sh $HOME/.xsetwacom.sh
```

to your startup programs in System/Settings -- maybe replace $HOME with the full path to your home directory if this doesn't work.
That will do.

BTW, the patches I posted a few pages back -- the ones you applied -- are already in the git repository. So no need to apply them manually. Also, those patches only fixed a few bugs with xsetwacom, so they can't have anything to do with touch not working for you.

Looking at your xorg.0.log... this load of "WACOM: No touch device found for ..." errors towards the end, looks familiar. I think we had this here a while ago. If I'd only remember what it was... Something's telling me "exlude in evdev.conf or synaptic.conf" but I have to check this.

Cheers,
- dr4ziw -

----------


## dr4ziw

Ah, on page 37 it was. 
wcmValidateDevice.c needed to be patched to recognize newer tablets -- back then it was the Bamboo Comic one.
Chances are good that adding 


```
                case 0xD8:  /* Bamboo with 2FGT */
                case 0xDA:  /* Bamboo with 2FGT */
                case 0xDB:  /* Bamboo with 2FGT */
<-- your tablet -->
                case 0xD7:  /* Bamboo with 2FGT */
```

to wcmValidateDevice.c (@ about line 266) will solve the problem. At least the xorg.0.log errors should be gone, and hopefully give you touch for the tablet.

Cheers,
- dr4ziw -

----------


## PublicNMI

Hi dr4ziw,

Thanks for the .xsetwacom.sh info  :Smile: 

About the patches: True, after posting I figured out that they were unnecessary and am running on the pure git version (only with the changes you describe in your last post) since yesterday.

Currently this is all I did to the current git repo:


```
commit 6d1a9b82f421e66e456135737a4de9833c82c05c
Author: Robert Schaffar-Taurok <robert.schaffar@sourceheads.com>
Date:   Tue Dec 28 01:20:22 2010 +0100

    Added my bamboo

diff --git a/src/wcmUSB.c b/src/wcmUSB.c
index c25e67c..58ffa35 100644
--- a/src/wcmUSB.c
+++ b/src/wcmUSB.c
@@ -192,6 +192,7 @@ static struct
        { WACOM_VENDOR_ID, 0xD1, 100000, 100000, &usbBamboo     }, /* CTL-460 */
        { WACOM_VENDOR_ID, 0xD4, 100000, 100000, &usbBamboo     }, /* CTH-461 */
        { WACOM_VENDOR_ID, 0xD3, 100000, 100000, &usbBamboo     }, /* CTL-660 */
+       { WACOM_VENDOR_ID, 0xD7, 100000, 100000, &usbBamboo     }, /* CTH-461/S */
        { WACOM_VENDOR_ID, 0xD2, 100000, 100000, &usbBamboo     }, /* CTL-461/S */
        { WACOM_VENDOR_ID, 0xD0, 100000, 100000, &usbBamboo     }, /* Bamboo Touch */
        { WACOM_VENDOR_ID, 0xD8, 100000, 100000, &usbBamboo     }, /* CTH-661/S1 */
diff --git a/src/wcmValidateDevice.c b/src/wcmValidateDevice.c
index a22ca3c..8bf122a 100644
--- a/src/wcmValidateDevice.c
+++ b/src/wcmValidateDevice.c
@@ -261,6 +261,7 @@ int wcmDeviceTypeKeys(InputInfoPtr pInfo)
                case 0xD1:  /* Bamboo with 2FGT */
                case 0xD2:  /* Bamboo with 2FGT */
                case 0xD3:  /* Bamboo with 2FGT */
+               case 0xD7:  /* Bamboo with 2FGT */
                case 0xD8:  /* Bamboo with 2FGT */
                case 0xDA:  /* Bamboo with 2FGT */
                case 0xDB:  /* Bamboo with 2FGT */
```

Which makes the stylus working perfectly.

But not touch. Well, it is responding. The pointer is moving. And I think sometimes it even "recognizes" a gesture, because while testing suddenly a picture in mypaint (or gimp? don't remember) became really small.

I tried to remove everything from 10-evdev.conf and 50-synaptics.conf that had to do with touchpad and tablet resulting in no change at all. (Only the Xorg.0.log(attached) looked different as evdev and synaptics didn't "see" the tablet anymore). But I still have this jumpy behaviour. I am moving one finger in a constant slow speed with a constant pressure (as good as it gets  :Wink:  ) in one direction and suddenly the pointer jumps across the screen or starts marking some text etc. like I would expect when I add a second finger or smth. like that, which I didn't do.


And another "problem": In mypaint, everything works well, but in gimp, when I use the pen and write with low pressure, sometimes my contact isn't even recognized resulting in missing parts of the lines that I wrote. (Tested it with some math formulas, which were the main reason for buying this tablet (as khan in khanacademy.org  :Wink:  )

I think this maybe could be settled with some xsetwacom tuning, but didn't had time to test that yet.

thanks and cheers, publicnmi

----------


## PublicNMI

> Hi dr4ziw,
> And another "problem": In mypaint, everything works well, but in gimp, when I use the pen and write with low pressure, sometimes my contact isn't even recognized resulting in missing parts of the lines that I wrote. (Tested it with some math formulas, which were the main reason for buying this tablet (as khan in khanacademy.org  )
> 
> I think this maybe could be settled with some xsetwacom tuning, but didn't had time to test that yet.


Forget that. For whatever reason, I can't reproduce this anymore. But the touch problem remains.

----------


## dr4ziw

> Thanks for the .xsetwacom.sh info


You're welcome.




> (...)stylus working perfectly.
> 
> But not touch. Well, it is responding. The pointer is moving. And I think sometimes it even "recognizes" a gesture, because while testing suddenly a picture in mypaint (or gimp? don't remember) became really small.


I think with the Maverick kernel (2.6.35) that's the best you can get. At least, that's how touch is working here as well. For better multitouch gestures we'll have to wait for Natty and its 2.6.37 kernel.




> I tried to remove everything from 10-evdev.conf and 50-synaptics.conf that had to do with touchpad and tablet resulting in no change at all. (Only the Xorg.0.log(attached) looked different as evdev and synaptics didn't "see" the tablet anymore).


I wouldn't remove anything from of these two conf files.
If really neccessary, it's generally better to add exceptions for wacom devices
E.g., in 10-evdev.conf:


```
MatchProduct "Wacom|WACOM|Hanwang"
MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"
Option "Ignore" "Yes"
```

for the touchpad and maybe the tablet part.
You could give it a shot.
But since you're saying that removing anything touchpad or tablet related doesn't improve anything... I wouldn't bother. I have those lines commented out in my evdev.conf, anyway.




> And another "problem": In mypaint, everything works well, but in gimp, when I use the pen and write with low pressure, sometimes my contact isn't even recognized resulting in missing parts of the lines that I wrote. (Tested it with some math formulas, which were the main reason for buying this tablet (as khan in khanacademy.org  )


If this comes up again, you could try playing around with the PressCurve or the Threshold settings to make the tablet a bit more responsive.

Cheers
- dr4ziw -

----------


## npq

I have a Bamboo Fun Medium. It doesn't work. I have steps 1 and 2 from the original post and made sure that wacom_wac.c has been modified to fit my model.

Model: CTH-661/S(A)

lsusb:


```
Bus 002 Device 005: ID 056a:00d8 Wacom Co., Ltd
```

I have added these line to wacom_wac.c:



```
static struct wacom_features wacom_features_0xD8 =
    { "Wacom Bamboo Comic 2FG", WACOM_PKGLEN_BBFUN,   21648, 13530, 1023, 63, BAMBOO_PT };
static struct wacom_features wacom_features_0xDA =
    { "Wacom Bamboo 2FG 4x5 SE", WACOM_PKGLEN_BBFUN,  14720,  9200, 1023, 63, BAMBOO_PT };
static struct wacom_features wacom_features_0xDB =
    { "Wacom Bamboo 2FG 6x8 SE", WACOM_PKGLEN_BBFUN,  21648, 13530, 1023, 63, BAMBOO_PT };
```

and



```
    { USB_DEVICE_WACOM(0xD8) },
    { USB_DEVICE_WACOM(0xDA) },
    { USB_DEVICE_WACOM(0xDB) },
```

I have installed linuxwacom, xutils and xf86-input-wacom according to the guide. I have also modified /usr/lib/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-wacom.conf to fit the one in the guide.

Output when connected:

Nothing in xinput list changes when it is connected.

xsetwacom list dev shows nothing

When my computer starts up, this happens in dmesg:



```
[   17.086282] usbcore: registered new interface driver wacom
[   17.086287] wacom: v1.52:USB Wacom tablet driver
```

When I connect it, dmesg says this:



```
[   64.228026] usb 2-8: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 5
[   64.450505] usb 2-8: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
```

modinfo wacom:



```
filename:       /lib/modules/2.6.32-26-generic/extra/wacom.ko
license:        GPL
description:    USB Wacom tablet driver
author:         Vojtech Pavlik <vojtech@ucw.cz>
license:        GPL
description:    USB Wacom tablet driver
author:         Vojtech Pavlik <vojtech@ucw.cz>
srcversion:     1B43617BF8506563489AA7D
alias:          usb:v056Ap0047d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v056Ap00E3d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v056Ap00E2d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v056Ap009Fd*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v056Ap009Ad*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v056Ap0093d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v056Ap0090d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v056Ap00C7d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v056Ap00C6d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v056Ap00C5d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v056Ap003Fd*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v056Ap00BBd*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v056Ap00BAd*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v056Ap00B9d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v056Ap00B8d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v056Ap00B7d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v056Ap00B5d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v056Ap00B4d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v056Ap00B3d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v056Ap00B2d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v056Ap00B1d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v056Ap00B0d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v056Ap0045d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v056Ap0044d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v056Ap0043d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v056Ap0042d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v056Ap0041d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v056Ap0003d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v056Ap00C2d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v056Ap00C0d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v056Ap00C4d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v056Ap0039d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v056Ap0038d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v056Ap0037d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v056Ap0035d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v056Ap0034d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v056Ap0033d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v056Ap0032d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v056Ap0031d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v056Ap0030d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v056Ap0024d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v056Ap0023d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v056Ap0022d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v056Ap0021d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v056Ap0020d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v056Ap0069d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v056Ap0065d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v056Ap0064d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v056Ap0063d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v056Ap0062d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v056Ap0061d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v056Ap0060d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v056Ap0019d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v056Ap0018d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v056Ap0017d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v056Ap0016d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v056Ap0015d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v056Ap0014d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v056Ap0013d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v056Ap0012d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v056Ap0011d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v056Ap0010d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v056Ap0000d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
depends:        
vermagic:       2.6.32-26-generic SMP mod_unload modversions 586
```

lsmod |grep wacom:



```
wacom                  21745  0
```

I noticed that when I had run ./configure --enable-wacom --prefix=/usr in linuxwacom-0.8.8-10, it didn't want to compile wacdum, xsetwacom and others. I suppose xf86-input-wacom takes care of that, but it's still strange. Here's the ./configure output (the last part):



```
  BUILD ENVIRONMENT:
       architecture - i486-linux-gnu
       linux kernel - yes 2.6.30
      kernel source - yes /lib/modules/2.6.32-26-generic/build
     XFree86 source - no 
           Xorg SDK - yes /usr/include/xorg
          XSERVER64 - no
           dlloader - yes
               XLib - yes /usr/lib
         xf86config - no
                TCL - yes /usr/include/tcl8.4
                 TK - yes /usr/include/tcl8.4
            ncurses - yes

  BUILD OPTIONS:
            wacom.o - yes
            wacdump - no 
             xidump - no 
        libwacomcfg - no
         libwacomxi - no
          xsetwacom - no
          wacomxrrd - no
              hid.o - no 
       wacom_drv.so - no /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input 
        wacom_drv.o - no
  wacom*_drv quirks - hal IsXExtensionPointer key-events dixScreenOrigins
```

But as I said, I followed the guide, so I don't see what could have gone wrong. I use Trisquel 4.0 instead of Ubuntu Lucid, and I don't know if the fact that there are no non-free blobs in the kernel I'm running causes any problems. I don't think so, and as I see it, it just seems that my X server doesn't recognize my tablet.

----------


## Favux

Hi npq,

Welcome to Ubuntu forums!

It's acting like your cloning of the xf86-input-wacom git repository didn't work and so your model isn't in wcmUSB.c.

You're just compiling linuxwacom to get the wacom.ko with your model in it.  BUILD OPTIONS: says it's built:


```
           wacom.o - yes
```

And you just want to copy it into place.  No 'sudo make install'.

Wacdump, xidump, wacomcpl, and multi-monitor support were dropped from xf86-input-wacom on the grounds they are userland app.s and don't belong in a driver.  xf86-input-wacom does have rewritten xsetwacom commands that have only matured recently, which is why you're cloning the git repository.

I'd first try recloning the git and rebooting.

----------


## npq

xf86-input-wacom includes support for my tablet:



```
grep D8 src/wcmUSB.c
```



```
 { WACOM_VENDOR_ID, 0xD8, 100000, 100000, &usbBamboo     }, /* CTH-661/S1 */
```

I have tried reconfiguring, recompiling and rebooting, but it still doesn't work. I do have the xserver-xorg-input-wacom package installed, so that's not a problem.

There's no change in the output of the various programs.

----------


## Favux

Well your distro is suppose to be a variant of Lucid so it should work.

Are you using a 64-bit install?  If so check in Trouble Shooting near the bottom of the HOW TO and see if you need the extra flag on the configure lines for 64-bit installs.

----------


## npq

I'm using normal 32-bit.

I will attempt to redo everything from the beginning, though I doubt it will help. I must have missed something.

----------


## npq

I have noticed that the /dev/input/wacom* files are not even created. When I plug my tablet in, three new files show up in the /dev directory:



```
/dev/char/189:135
/dev/.udev/db/usb:2-10
/dev/bus/usb/002/008
```

I don't really care about hotplugging, so I tried modifying my xorg.conf file. It didn't work because there was no wacom* files in /dev/input -- here's the output of /var/log/Xorg.0.log:



```
(II) LoadModule: "wacom"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/wacom_drv.so
(II) Module wacom: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/wacom"
(EE) xf86OpenSerial: Cannot open device /dev/input/wacom
(EE) stylus: Error opening /dev/input/wacom (No such file or directory)
(II) UnloadModule: "wacom"
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/wacom"
(EE) xf86OpenSerial: Cannot open device /dev/input/wacom
(EE) eraser: Error opening /dev/input/wacom (No such file or directory)
(II) UnloadModule: "wacom"
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/wacom-touch"
(EE) xf86OpenSerial: Cannot open device /dev/input/wacom-touch
(EE) touch: Error opening /dev/input/wacom-touch (No such file or directory)
(II) UnloadModule: "wacom"
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/wacom-touch"
(EE) xf86OpenSerial: Cannot open device /dev/input/wacom-touch
(EE) pad: Error opening /dev/input/wacom-touch (No such file or directory)
(II) UnloadModule: "wacom"
```

I have modified /lib/udev/rules.d/69-xserver-xorg-input-wacom.rules to include this line:



```
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="00d8", SYMLINK="input/tablet-bamboo-comic2fg-$env{WACOM_TYPE}"
```

But it still does't work.

The xorg.conf is the one from the first post.

----------


## Favux

Hmmm.  That udev rule should have added the wacom symlinks for xorg.conf.  So that doesn't make sense.

What does your 'xinput --list' look like currently?

Do you have xserver-xorg-input-all installed?  It should be if you still have xserver-xorg-input-wacom installed.

----------


## npq

I have that package installed.

xinput list:



```
⎡ Virtual core pointer                        id=2    [master pointer  (3)]
⎜   ↳ Virtual core XTEST pointer                  id=4    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Logitech Optical USB Mouse                  id=10    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Acer IR  Receiver                           id=11    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Macintosh mouse button emulation            id=12    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎣ Virtual core keyboard                       id=3    [master keyboard (2)]
    ↳ Virtual core XTEST keyboard                 id=5    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Power Button                                id=6    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Power Button                                id=7    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ CHICONY USB Keyboard                        id=8    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ CHICONY USB Keyboard                        id=9    [slave  keyboard (3)]
```

----------


## Favux

Go back to the unpacked linuxwacom tar where you patched the wacom_wac.c and recopy the compiled wacom.ko into place.  Are there any errors with the copy command?  Verify it is in place by navigating to it and checking properties.  Do the 'sudo depmod -a' and reboot.  Maybe a few times.

Since lsmod is showing a wacom.ko is autoloading that leaves that it is the old non-working default wacom.ko and not the new one you patched.  I hope.

----------


## npq

I solved it!

Copying it over had worked fine all along. The problem was that the wacom.ko I had compiled was not the only wacom.ko available. There was also one at /lib/modules/2.6.32-26-generic/extra/wacom.ko, which I have now renamed to wacom.ko.bak.

Now it works.

Thank you for your guide and help.

----------


## Favux

Hi npq,

Outstanding!

That's a new one on me.  So a safety feature of Trisquel 4.0 was defeating us?  It has backup copies of the default kernel modules in case a default module is "corrupted" and applies it?  Huh.

----------


## knarfix

Hi Folks,

Firstly: Happy New Year!  :Smile: ) 

what does this mean "In the kernel module code (linuxwacom-0.8.8-10) I added.." What is the name of the file where one has to add stuff? I have
a Bamboo Fun CTH 461 and trying to use it on MAverick 64 bit.

for lsusb I get this:
Bus 002 Device 003: ID 056a:00d7 Wacom Co., Ltd 

and xinput --list only this:

⎡ Virtual core pointer                    	id=2	[master pointer  (3)]
⎜   ↳ Virtual core XTEST pointer              	id=4	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ PixArt USB Optical Mouse                	id=9	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad              	id=11	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint                   	id=12	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎣ Virtual core keyboard                   	id=3	[master keyboard (2)]
    ↳ Virtual core XTEST keyboard             	id=5	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Power Button                            	id=6	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Video Bus                               	id=7	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Sleep Button                            	id=8	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ AT Translated Set 2 keyboard            	id=10	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ ThinkPad Extra Buttons                  	id=13	[slave  keyboard (3)]



Cheers

----------


## Favux

Hi knarfix,

Welcome to Ubuntu forums!  Happy New Year!

We're referring to a link in the (blue) text immediately below the box that contains your model, the Bamboo Fun Small (CTH461/S; Product ID = 0xd7).  The link takes you here:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...&postcount=309

It's the file wacom_wac.c in the /src/2.6.30 directory of the unpacked linuxwacom tar that you want to add the model to.

So for:


```
static struct wacom_features wacom_features_0xDA =
	{ "Wacom Bamboo 2FG 4x5 SE", WACOM_PKGLEN_BBFUN,  14720,  9200, 1023, 63, BAMBOO_PT };
```

you would use:


```
static struct wacom_features wacom_features_0xD7 =
	{ "Wacom Bamboo Fun 2FG 4x5", WACOM_PKGLEN_BBFUN,  14720,  9200, 1023, 63, BAMBOO_PT };
```

I guess.  With the other line just change to your model number.

That will get you a wacom.ko with your model.  But since it hasn't yet been added to xf86-input-wacom you'll also need to add it to wcmUSB.c and wcmValidateDevice.c as the other links show you how.  Hopefully those models will be added to xf86-input-wacom shortly, just leaving the kernel or wacom.ko to patch.

Hope this helps.

----------


## knarfix

Thanks Favux,

looks like I have to do the whole thing again since "xinput --list" still looks the same after my new try with the changes you mentioned. 

By the way: is the following ok?

dmesg | grep Wacom
[    6.248221] wacom: v1.52-pc-0.3:USB Wacom tablet driver

Regards  :Smile:

----------


## Favux

Shoot.

Yes, it looks ok.  But the best way to tell is to go to your compiled wacom.ko in /src/2.6.30 and look at the properties, esp. the date.  Then navigate to the /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/input/tablet/wacom.ko and check properties again and make sure they are the same.  That will tell you if you copied the compiled one into place.

----------


## PublicNMI

> Thanks Favux,
> 
> looks like I have to do the whole thing again since "xinput --list" still looks the same after my new try with the changes you mentioned. 
> 
> By the way: is the following ok?
> 
> dmesg | grep Wacom
> [    6.248221] wacom: v1.52-pc-0.3:USB Wacom tablet driver
> 
> Regards


Hi knarfix,

I have the same model as you have and if this is the only line, then I guess you still don't have a working kernel module (wacom.ko)

Mine looks smth. like:



```
[73073.439736] input: Wacom Bamboo 2FG FUN Pen as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb6/6-1/6-1:1.0/input/input18
[73073.456628] input: Wacom Bamboo 2FG FUN Finger as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb6/6-1/6-1:1.1/input/input19
[73073.462595] usbcore: registered new interface driver wacom
[73073.462597] wacom: v1.52-pc-0.3:USB Wacom tablet driver
```

The string "Wacom Bamboo 2FG FUN Pen" is just the string from wacom_ko.c so it could be different in your case.

cheers  :Smile:

----------


## knarfix

Thanks Favux and PublicNMI,

it is working now. The problem was that there was one more wacom.ko in the directory /lib/modules/2.6.35-24-generic/updates/dkms. After renaming it, the "xinput --list" output looked how it should.

Cheers  :Smile:

----------


## Heliotron

I've got a Bamboo Pen & Touch Medium Special Edition and I've followed the guide up until "Configure the Wacom Bamboo P&T tablet." I'm not sure what to do there. The tablet isn't working and I don't know what to do to check if it's even recognized.

----------


## Favux

Hi Heliotron,

Welcome to Ubuntu forums!

It sounds like you have the CTH661/L Product ID = 0xdB which is one of the new models.  See the box near the top with the models in it.  With your model you still need to modify the linuxwacom wacom_wac.c to get your tablet recognized.  See the text and link at the bottom of the model box.  xf86-input-wacom already has the patches for your model so you're good there.

You can enter:


```
lsusb
```

in a terminal to confirm your mode number.

----------


## cheshirekow

So I've got a P&T that has been giving me some trouble. I have two machines I tried it on (henceforth 'laptop' and 'desktop'). On the laptop, I got it set up pretty easily with a fresh install of lucid and everything was working fine. Then I tried it on the desktop and I had a problem where the buttons on the pad will cause the cursor to move to the top left of the screen. So then I ran all upgrades and it doesn't work at all. I booted into the older kernel in Grub and it semi-worked again (same buttons problem). I gave up at that point and when I got to my first machine this morning, after running upgrades, it doesn't work either (even though it use to work perfectly). So then I started installing various kernel builds and trying. This is the result of my experiments:



```
Desktop:
----------------
linux-image-2.6.32-20    pen works, touch works, pad buttons don't
linux-image-2.6.32-27    nothing works


Laptop:
----------------
linux-image-2.6.32-24    everything works
linux-image-2.6.32-25    nothing works
linux-image-2.6.32-26    nothing works
linux-image-2.6.32-27    nothing works
```


Does this make any sense at all? What could the problem be with the newer kernel builds?


Second question:
If you're using the x-driver from xf86-input-wacom- 0.10.10, shouldn't you use the kernel driver from input-wacom-10.10, and not from the linuxwacom-0.8.8-10 package?

----------


## redloff

Hi Everyone,

this is my first post, so please forgive me any newbie mistakes.

I have *CTH-460/K(A)* and thanks to this thread finally got it working.
Big thx and respect to Favux for his persistent help and input!

I use Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick) 64bit.
More info:



```
redloff@raccoon:~$ uname -a
Linux raccoon 2.6.35-24-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Thu Dec 2 02:41:37 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux

redloff@raccoon:~$ lsusb | grep -i wacom
Bus 002 Device 003: ID 056a:00d6 Wacom Co., Ltd

redloff@raccoon:~$ xinput --list
⎡ Virtual core pointer                        id=2    [master pointer  (3)]
⎜   ↳ Virtual core XTEST pointer                  id=4    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ HID 413c:8162                               id=11    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Wacom BambooPT 2FG 4x5 Pen eraser           id=12    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Wacom BambooPT 2FG 4x5 Pen stylus           id=13    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Wacom BambooPT 2FG 4x5 Finger pad           id=14    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Wacom BambooPT 2FG 4x5 Finger touch         id=15    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Microsoft Microsoft® Nano Transceiver v2.0    id=17    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Microsoft Microsoft® Nano Transceiver v2.0    id=18    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad                  id=21    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎣ Virtual core keyboard                       id=3    [master keyboard (2)]
    ↳ Virtual core XTEST keyboard                 id=5    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Power Button                                id=6    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Video Bus                                   id=7    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Power Button                                id=8    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Sleep Button                                id=9    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ HID 413c:8161                               id=10    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Microsoft Microsoft® Nano Transceiver v2.0    id=16    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Laptop_Integrated_Webcam_2M                 id=19    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ AT Translated Set 2 keyboard                id=20    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Dell WMI hotkeys                            id=22    [slave  keyboard (3)]
```

Below are the steps that were necessary for me:

1. First I have removed all the stuff that I experimented with earlier, and were not absolutely necessary:



```
apt-get remove --purge xserver-xorg-input-wacom
apt-get remove --purge wacom-dkms
```

2. Downloaded linuxwacom-0.8.8.-10 from http://sourceforge.net/projects/linu...r.bz2/download

3. In linuxwacom sources (wacom_wac.c) I added:


```
{ "Wacom BambooPT 2FG 4x5",  WACOM_PKGLEN_BBFUN,  14720,  9200, 1023, 63, BAMBOO_PT };
```

and



```
{ USB_DEVICE_WACOM(0xD6) },
```

in the respective places mentioned few posts ago in this thread (thx PublicNMI)

4. Got latest xf86-input-wacom with git


```
git clone git://linuxwacom.git.sourceforge.net/gitroot/linuxwacom/xf86-input-wacom
```

5. In xf86-input-wacom sources (wcmUSB.c file) added:



```
{ WACOM_VENDOR_ID, 0xD6, 100000, 100000, &usbBamboo     }, /* CTH-460/K */
```

6. Compiled kernel module:



```
./configure --enable-wacom --prefix=/usr
make
sudo cp ./src/2.6.30/wacom.ko /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/input/tablet/wacom.ko
sudo depmod -a
```

7. Compiled xf86-input-wacom:


```
./autogen.sh --prefix=/usr
make
sudo make install
```

8. Enabled kernel module:



```
sudo modprobe wacom
```

After enabling the module, finger touch started working, but without pen (stylus).
The pen however started to work after reboot.

Currently in gimp I have a stylus working very nice - buttons on pen are working as well.
However finger touch is still very jumpy and not very precise - still working on it.

----------


## dr4ziw

> ```
> Desktop:
> ----------------
> linux-image-2.6.32-20    pen works, touch works, pad buttons don't
> linux-image-2.6.32-27    nothing works
> 
> 
> Laptop:
> ----------------
> ...


0.8.8-10 provides you with the stable kernel module, while -- as far as I know -- input-wacom-0.10.10 is more experimental.

As for the tablet no longer working with newer kernel versions... Did you rebuild the wacom.ko kernel module after upgrading the kernel? If not, that's what you have to do -- rebuild and cp -- since with each new kernel version Ubuntu's default wacom.ko is being used again.





> Currently in gimp I have a stylus working very nice - buttons on pen are working as well.
> However I didn't manage to get eraser to work and the finger touch is still very jumpy and not very precise - still working on it.


Welcome to the forum.

Is the eraser configured correctly in Gimp's extended input devices -- that is, set to "screen", like the pen?

----------


## Favux

Hi,




> input-wacom-0.10.10 is more experimental


Yes, and it is different from the wacom.ko in the 2.6.37 kernel.  We should stick to the 0.8.8-10 wacom.ko for now.  However you'll have to use input-wacom for Natty or the 2.6.36 & 2.6.37 kernels.  I've already included it the linuxwacom HOW TO as an alternate section 1 for Natty users along with some explanations.

We may want to switch to input-wacom when the next point release of xf86-input-wacom comes, which will be 0.10.11.  They are going to be paired so it will be input-wacom 0.10.11.



> and the finger touch is still very jumpy and not very precise


Chris has submitted a couple of patch sets that should help with this.  One uses another method to ID tablets with touch and the other tries to improve MT (multitouch) signal handling.

----------


## redloff

Hello again,

I've been trying to fix jumpy touch issue, but I cannot find 


```
#define BAMBOO_TOUCH_JUMPED 30
```

in my git-synchronized xf86-input-wacom sources.
Should I use different sources or is there another way of dealing with the issue?

Another thing is assigning zoom in/out functions of gimp to pad buttons.
I tried:

xsetwacom set 14 Button2 "key +"
xsetwacom set 14 Button3 "key -"

but this doesn't work (no reaction for pressing the buttons), while assigning ctrl+z/ctrl+y to buttons 1 and 4 works great.

----------


## Favux

Hi redloff,




> #define BAMBOO_TOUCH_JUMPED 30


Got removed a month or two ago with filter changes.  They actually didn't fix it, they just removed it.  Hopefully the ongoing changes will fix the jumpy touch issue.

Apparently the button assignments got changed in there somewhere.  I think for just the Bamboos, but I'm not sure.

Button2 now equals Button6 and Button3 is now Button7.  I haven't had a chance to test this yet.  Let me know if that works.  Will have to change the HOW TO again.

----------


## redloff

Hi Favux,

thanks for quick reply.
In fact Button2 and 3 are working when I assign ctrl+z/ctrl+y to them, so the issue must be somewhere else..

----------


## andreschandia

Hi everybody
On my computer is rolling Maverick and since few days I got a Wacom Bamboo CTH-461/L, I've been googling and following a lot of howtos but I haven't succeed in setting up the tablet, so basically what I need are some instructions in what to check to find out the actual problem that is not letting me enjoy the bamboo stuff.
Some info:
Description:    Ubuntu 10.10
Codename:    maverick
Linux 2.6.35-24-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Thu Dec 2 01:41:57 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.80GHz

~$ lsusb | grep -i wacom
Bus 003 Device 004: ID 056a:00da Wacom Co., Ltd

xinput --list
⎡ Virtual core pointer                        id=2    [master pointer  (3)]
⎜   ↳ Virtual core XTEST pointer                  id=4    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Logitech USB Optical Mouse                  id=11    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎣ Virtual core keyboard                       id=3    [master keyboard (2)]
    ↳ Virtual core XTEST keyboard                 id=5    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Power Button                                id=6    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Power Button                                id=7    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ PWC snapshot button                         id=8    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ NOVATEK USB Keyboard                        id=9    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ NOVATEK USB Keyboard                        id=10    [slave  keyboard (3)]


dmesg | grep Wacom
[   38.430022] wacom: v1.52-pc-0.3:USB Wacom tablet driver

 modinfo -d wacom
USB Wacom tablet driver
USB Wacom tablet driver

xsetwacom -v --list dev
... Display is '(null)'.
... 'list' requested.

agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: Intel 865 Chipset

xserver-xorg-video-intel                   2:2.12.0-1ubuntu5.1

----------


## dr4ziw

> ```
> ~$ lsusb | grep -i wacom
> Bus 003 Device 004: ID 056a:00da Wacom Co., Ltd
> ```


Hi, andreschandia.
Looks like you're running with an older wacom.ko version, which didn't include you're tablet.
Download the latest input-wacom-0.10.10*-1* from here:
http://sourceforge.net/projects/linu...m/input-wacom/
Brand new! No need to manually patch wacom_wac.c, anymore. *yay*

I assume you're xf86-input-wacom is up to date... So your tablet (0xDA) is already included in there. 

Cheers,
- dr4ziw -

----------


## Favux

Hi andreschandia,

Welcome to Ubuntu forums!

This line:



> Bus 003 Device 004: ID 056a:00da Wacom Co., Ltd


identifies your problem.  If you look in the model box near the top of the HOW TO you'll see yours is a new model.  In the text below the box there's some explanations and links to set you up.  It's already been added to xf86-input-wacom so you don't need to worry about that if you cloned its git repository.  You'll have to manually add your model to the wacom_wac.c in the unpacked 0.8.8-10 tar and then recompile it to get a wacom.ko with your model in it.  The last 5 pages or so of the thread have mainly been about folks setting up their new models.

If you don't want to do that you could try the new input-wacom-0.10.10-1 for the wacom.ko.  I believe all the new models have been added to it.  See the alternate section 1 in the linuxwacom HOW TO.

Hope this helps.

Edit:  Hi dr4ziw, I see you beat me to the answer.   :Smile:

----------


## dr4ziw

> Edit:  Hi dr4ziw, I see you beat me to the answer.


Oops! Sorry  :Wink: 

The latest linuxwacom-announce says 0xD6 and 0xD7 were added ... 0xDA (and a few others) were obviously added a while before. 
Should give the developers a little rest before Wacom releases the next batch of special edition Bamboos  :Very Happy:  

OT:
Out of curiosity, what's is so special about these SE tablets?
All I can find about them on the Wacom website is new color, a bag and another piece of software... So far nothing which would justify another ID.
Okay, it also says "up to four finger multitouch"... Call me old fashioned, but isn't this supposed to be a graphics tablet?

Somehow I'm waiting for a special extended edition -- about 123cm wide and with a "ten finger, pressure sensitive multitouch"... That would be one funky digital piano.  :Idea:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Favux

Nothing to be sorry for.  Just funny.




> Okay, it also says "up to four finger multitouch"... Call me old fashioned, but isn't this supposed to be a graphics tablet?


That is what makes it special.  They've improved the touch technology from two to four fingers.  So now the possible gestures are potentially competitive with Apple's Magic Mouse and other multi-touch technologies.

From Wacom's point of view the graphics part is basic.  The "good" digitizers are in the higher end models like the Intuos4 and Cintiq.

----------


## ridethestream

Hi, 

Current version is 2.6.35-24-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Thu Dec 2 02:41:37 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux. It was 2.6.35-22 before.

I just compiled wacom.ko module and related xorg package.  Here is the Bamboo status after rebooting system.

xinput --list
⎡ Virtual core pointer                        id=2    [master pointer  (3)]
⎜   ↳ Virtual core XTEST pointer                  id=4    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Wacom BambooFun 4x5 eraser                  id=8    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Wacom BambooFun 4x5 cursor                  id=9    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Wacom BambooFun 4x5 pad                     id=10    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Wacom BambooFun 4x5 stylus                  id=11    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse                  id=13    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎣ Virtual core keyboard                       id=3    [master keyboard (2)]
    ↳ Virtual core XTEST keyboard                 id=5    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Power Button                                id=6    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Power Button                                id=7    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ AT Translated Set 2 keyboard                id=12    [slave  keyboard (3)]

The below is the status of Bamboo fun. I checked with lsmod and wacom was there. How do I configure Bamboo properly on 10.10? I couldn't find an extended input device on system menu. 

Should I make old style xorg.conf file to set up Bamboo features?
or use the new style?

My only concern is when GIMP > Edit > Preferences executed first time, the window doesn't response any inputs for about 30s to 1 minute.

----------


## Favux

Hi ridethestream,




> Should I make old style xorg.conf file to set up Bamboo features?
> or use the new style?


You should already be configured through the 50-wacom.conf in xorg.conf.d.



> My only concern is when GIMP > Edit > Preferences executed first time, the window doesn't response any inputs for about 30s to 1 minute.


As long as you copied the wacom.ko you compiled against the new kernel into place just try rebooting once or twice and see if things shake out with Gimp.

----------


## ehfortin

Hi,

Just updated my Maverick setup with the appropriate wacom driver as per the first post of this forum and everything is working fine. Thank you Favux for keeping this thread up to date.

My laptop has a 1440x900 display and I have one of those small Bamboo so, in absolute mode, it is not very fun to try to draw/write with the pen. It's even worst when I have my 2 monitors setup. So, I move my config to be relative which reduce a lot the problem. However, it is still not that workable for hand writing. If you use Xournal and try to write between the lines, you have about 2-3 mm of vertical movement which is very small. I've looked at various variable available under xsetwacom but I can't seems to find anything that would allow me to adjust the "relative" resolution. Right now, I can scroll from top to bottom (900 dpi) in half my little Bamboo... I would like it to be the other way around (about half of the screen with a full scroll on the tablet).

Is it something we can configure?

Thank you.

ehfortin

----------


## Favux

Hi ehfortin,

Good to hear from you again!

Hmmm.  You'd think we would be able to use the new xinput Coordinate Transformation Matrix with Xserver 1.9 to mimick the old xsetwacom KeepShape and scale it to the way you want.

Require some experimentation though.  It's linked in VII. on the HOW TO but it's at the Wacom Multi-monitor HOW TO.

----------


## ehfortin

Hi,

Did a few quick test based on documentation you referred to. The first issue is that xsetwacom always return "Unknown parameter name 'MapToOutput'" so... I don't see how I can assign the xinput config to a specific screen without that. The xinput command is not reporting any error when I set the matrix but... doesn't mean much  :Very Happy: 

Now, to be sure, when the documentation is referring to "Device Name", does it means we have to use the "Wacom Bamboo 4x5 Pen stylus" that is reported by xsetwacom --list or I should/could use the device ID as I did for other xsetwacom test to switch between relative/absolute and play with RawSample (which was working for sure as it was very apparent on the tablet behaviour)?

Thank you.

ehfortin

----------


## Favux

> when the documentation is referring to "Device Name", does it means we have to use the "Wacom Bamboo 4x5 Pen stylus" that is reported by xsetwacom --list or I should/could use the device ID as I did for other xsetwacom test to switch between relative/absolute and play with RawSample


Either should work.

Does the:


```
xinput list-props "Wacom BambooFun 2FG 6x8 Pen stylus"
```

or whatever show you've changed the matrix?

Since you've cloned the xf86-input-wacom git repository you should have 'MapToOutput', or are you using the default Maverick 0.10.8?  Because it's not in that version.  It got added a little later.

----------


## cheshirekow

> 0.8.8-10 provides you with the stable kernel module, while -- as far as I know -- input-wacom-0.10.10 is more experimental.


Ok, thanks for clearing that up.




> As for the tablet no longer working with newer kernel versions... Did you rebuild the wacom.ko kernel module after upgrading the kernel?


No... I didn't.

I rebuilt (using both input-wacom-0.10.10 and linuxwacom-0.8.8-10, the latter of which is currently installed) and now I get the tablet mostly working again, but the pad buttons still move the cursor to the top left of the screen. 

I'll note that I saw this problem with my old Bamboo (just Bamboo, not Pen or Pen&Touch) and that the problem went away after upgrading the driver. Also, I'll note that the P&T works on my laptop, but not on my desktop. The only difference between the two systems (both run Lucid with all updates and, essentially, the exact same set of packages installed), is that one has an ATI gfx card and the other an Nvidia. I'm not sure, but is the x-server implemented by the proprietary driver? Is this the reason it works on one computer and not the other?

----------


## Favux

Hi cheshirekow,

They all have to go through the Xserver/Xwindow.  The proprietary drivers can affect things but not usually something like the pad/tablet buttons.

On the non-working Desktop system, since you've recompiled the wacom.ko (& recloned xf86-input-wacom?), check in /usr/local/bin for xsetwacom (it should be in /usr/bin). This may mean you forgot the '--prefix=/usr' flag on the xf86-input-wacom configure line. In which case you may have a xsetwacom executable in both locations and are experiencing version conflict. Delete the one in the wrong location, i.e. /usr/local/bin.

----------


## dr4ziw

> now I get the tablet mostly working again, but the pad buttons still move the cursor to the top left of the screen.





> They all have to go through the Xserver/Xwindow.  The proprietary drivers can affect things but not usually something like the pad/tablet buttons.


cheshirekow, did you configure the pad buttons at all, e.g. with the example .xsetwacom.sh script you can find in the very first posting of this thread?
(very likely you'd have to change the device IDs according to 'xinput --list', or use the devices' full names)

In any case, checking for a duplicate xsetwacom, as Favux suggests, and removing the one from /usr/local/bin (if there is one), wouldn't hurt. It just happens too easily that you forget to pass '--prefix=/usr' as an option to ./autogen.sh or ./configure...  :Wink: 

Cheers,
- dr4ziw -

----------


## cheshirekow

> On the non-working Desktop system, since you've recompiled the wacom.ko (& recloned xf86-input-wacom?), check in /usr/local/bin for xsetwacom (it should be in /usr/bin). This may mean you forgot the '--prefix=/usr' flag on the xf86-input-wacom configure line. In which case you may have a xsetwacom executable in both locations and are experiencing version conflict.


Good call... that was the problem. Forgot --prefix=/usr

Now the pad is mostly working, but every once in a while the cursor jumps around very far. It seems that clicks are registered randomly, and the buttons may or may not actually register a click. I'm pretty sure I've seen these symptoms elsewhere on this thread so I'll try all the xsetwacom settings and see if I can't fix stuff.

By the way, I compiled the xserver driver from xf86-input-0.10.10 and not from the git because when I use the git version I get the following:



```
/usr/share/aclocal/xorg-macros.m4:39: XORG_MACROS_VERSION is expanded from...
configure.ac:44: the top level
```

despite having apt-get install'ed all the required packages.

----------


## Favux

Not sure what that's about.  Check /usr/share/aclocal/ and make sure xorg-macros.m4 v. 1.8 has the date you compiled it if you have Lucid.  Also check that you don't have two copies.  If you are in Maverick you could try making a backup and compiling a new 1.8 in it's place.

You don't want 0.10.10 because it has a known bug for the pad.  You want it a few commits later when that was fixed, i.e. clone the git.

----------


## Tercesje

Hi,

I'm quite new to Ubuntu and have recently installed ubuntu 10.10

upon connecting my Wacom Bamboo one (CTF-430) it worked immediately but there is a small thing that i'd like to change

the two buttons on my stylus are not having the function like they have standard in Windows

my main issue is that i'm used to that the upper button has the function "rightclick"

right now it is doubleclick
and the first button is now rightclick


I was hoping you could help me changing this ?


thanks for the help

----------


## andreschandia

Sorry to let you know that I haven't succeed  :Sad: 

What I have done:
follow  HOW TO:  Install a LinuxWacom Kernel Driver for Tablet PC's

First try:
*Section 1 - The LWP's linuxwacom:  Download  source code, compile, and install linuxwacom and the USB kernel  driver/module wacom.ko.  For Lucid and Maverick install just the  wacom.ko (do not do 'sudo make install').*

Second try:
*Alternate Section 1 - The LinuxWacom's input-wacom:   For Natty Narwhal (11.04) or kernels 2.6.36 and 2.6.37.  Download  source code, compile, and install the USB kernel driver/module wacom.ko.   Only needed by USB tablets.*
*[Right now the default wacom.ko in the 2.6.37 kernel is probably preferrable to input-wacom-0.10.10]

*And
*Section 2 - Xorg's xf86-input-wacom:  Clone (download source code), compile, and install for Lucid and Maverick.*

but still:
cht@ubucht2:~/wacom$ xinput --list
⎡ Virtual core pointer                        id=2    [master pointer  (3)]
⎜   ↳ Virtual core XTEST pointer                  id=4    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Logitech USB Optical Mouse                  id=10    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎣ Virtual core keyboard                       id=3    [master keyboard (2)]
    ↳ Virtual core XTEST keyboard                 id=5    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Power Button                                id=6    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Power Button                                id=7    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ NOVATEK USB Keyboard                        id=8    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ NOVATEK USB Keyboard                        id=9    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ PWC snapshot button                         id=11    [slave  keyboard (3)]
cht@ubucht2:~/wacom$ xsetwacom -v --list dev
... Display is '(null)'.
... 'list' requested.

I'm lost  :Confused:

----------


## Favux

Hi andreschandia,

Sorry to hear that.  What I've done is gathered the stuff for adding a new model and put it in one place, post #2, at the beginning of the HOW TO.  It's a stand alone mini HOW TO on adding one of the new models.  I still have to check a few things but I think it is usable now.

Since you appear to be using Ubuntu Studios that may be the difficulty.  We've had problems with it.  Unfortunately it seems different each time.  First check the Troubleshooting section.  See what kernel you are running and whether you need the 64-bit flag.


Hi Tercesje,

The lines to do that are in the sample xsetwacom script .xsetwacom.sh.  They look like:


```
xsetwacom set 9 Button2 "3"  # right mouse click
xsetwacom set 9 Button3 "2"  # middle mouse click
```

in the stylus section.  If you want the button assignments reversed change them like so:


```
xsetwacom set 9 Button2 "2"  # middle mouse click
xsetwacom set 9 Button3 "3"  # right mouse click
```

Using your "Device name" from 'xinput --list' for the ID #9 that the example shows.

----------


## Favux

Hi everyone,

Several commits that should affect the Bamboo P & T have just landed in the xf86-input-wacom git repository.  I'll reclone it and see if I notice any improvement.

----------


## andreschandia

Description:    Ubuntu 10.10
Codename:    maverick
Linux 2.6.35-24-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Thu Dec 2 01:41:57 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.80GHz

No Ubuntustudio

agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: Intel 865 Chipset

xserver-xorg-video-intel                   2:2.12.0-1ubuntu5.1

I will try again with the mini how to, you mention  :Question:

----------


## jorgegarciar

Hello,

That did the trick, but I'm only able to use my fingers, not the stylus, and I can't click.

Setting up xsetwacom is simply too difficult without any previous clue.

Any idea?

Cheers.

----------


## ehfortin

Hi,




> Since you've cloned the xf86-input-wacom git repository you should have 'MapToOutput', or are you using the default Maverick 0.10.8?  Because it's not in that version.  It got added a little later.


Didn't succeed in cloning the git repository so I used the most recent packaging that was available. Sorry, didn't realized that the MapToOutput was that recent  :Smile: 

I'll retry to clone the git repository and recompile it before trying back on this.

Thank you. Have a great day.


ehfortin

----------


## ehfortin

Hi Favux,

I've updated the code with the git repository. I now have the MapToOutput option. One thing I saw is that if I set the MapToOutput, it doesn't work with relative mode. Is that correct? When trying this, I was unable to move the mouse. It was only "clicking" on the terminal window I was in at the time I set the MapToOutput (or relative mode, depending on which order I do it).

If configured as absolute, I can assign it to my main laptop screen instead of the whole display area (LVDS1 vs VGA1). However, changing the value in the matrix doesn't seems to do anything. I've tried "0.5 0 0 0 0.5 0 0 0 1" and "2 0 0 0 2 0 0 0 1" to see the difference and... didn't notice anything. Did I miss something?

Thanks.

ehfortin

----------


## Favux

Hi ehfortin,

Cool, progress.  Congratulations.

Are you using a 32-bit or 64-bit install?  How are you setting up the monitors?  With xrandr or with one of the proprietary configuration gui's, i.e. ATI or Nvidia?

Yes, it doesn't seem to work with Relative.  Another user said it didn't confine his touch, which I assumed was set to Relative.

It looks like "MapToOutput" and the 'Coordinate Transformation Matrix' method are two separate methods, as I originally thought.  Right now "MapToOutput" is broken for 64-bit installs, which apparently was the problem.  The patch to fix it has already been submitted and hopefully will be committed to the repository shortly.  If it gets some testers.

Also others, who all seem to be using the proprietary drivers, report not being able to see, for example, LVDS1 vs VGA1 in their xrandr output.  So they're not able to use "MapToOutput".  So while "MapToOutput" does the calculations for you it may not be as useful as I thought.  That still needs to be cleared up.

----------


## cheshirekow

> Not sure what that's about.  Check /usr/share/aclocal/ and make sure xorg-macros.m4 v. 1.8 has the date you compiled it if you have Lucid.  Also check that you don't have two copies.  If you are in Maverick you could try making a backup and compiling a new 1.8 in it's place.
> 
> You don't want 0.10.10 because it has a known bug for the pad.  You want it a few commits later when that was fixed, i.e. clone the git.


Ok. I tried again. I must have forgot the prefix=/usr part or something. I reconfigured/installed xorg-macros-1.8.0 and this time the xf86-input driver configured fine. I guess it all works now. The touch is still a little jumpy and button clicks are inconsistent when activated from the touchpad. I think I will just disable them and use the physical buttons.

Thanks for the help.

----------


## Favux

Hi cheshirekow,

Good work.

Currently touch is broken with the pointer slamming over to the left.  We've bisected the commits and think we've found the trouble-some ones.  Chris is working on it.  So hopefully the fix will be committed soon and touch will be working better than ever.  Then you'll just need to reclone xf86-input-wacom.  Plus Peter's fix for TPCButton should be in there too.

----------


## cheshirekow

> Currently touch is broken with the pointer slamming over to the left.  We've bisected the commits and think we've found the trouble-some ones.  Chris is working on it.  So hopefully the fix will be committed soon and touch will be working better than ever.


That's great to hear. I'm very impressed with how active the development of this project is.

----------


## Uncle Quag

> ...I'm only able to use my fingers, not the stylus, and I can't click.
> 
> Setting up xsetwacom is simply too difficult without any previous clue....


Hello.  I'm having a similar problem with a Bamboo Fun Pen & Touch (model: *CTH-661/S(A)*.)  I've used the linuxwacom-0.8.8-10 tarball to compile for 32-bit Maverick on the 2.6.35-24-generic kernel.

Before compiling, lsusb showed the device as...


```
Bus 005 Device 004: ID 056a:00d8 Wacom Co., Ltd
```

...so I added...


```
static struct wacom_features wacom_features_0xD8 =
    { "Wacom Bamboo Comic 2FG", WACOM_PKGLEN_BBFUN,   21648, 13530, 1023, 63, BAMBOO_PT };
```

...and...


```
    { USB_DEVICE_WACOM(0xD8) },
```

...to wacom_wac.c before compiling.

I was actually surprised to find that the tablet was at least doing _something_ after a reboot, but only touch is working -- sort of... movement is very rough and jerky, and no tap response -- and I'm getting no response from the stylus at all.

*Update:* Checking my Xorg version revealed I'm running 1.9...


```
X.Org X Server 1.9.0
Release Date: 2010-08-20
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.24-27-server i686 Ubuntu
Current Operating System: Linux [#######] 2.6.35-24-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Thu Dec 2 01:41:57 UTC 2010 i686
....
xorg-server 2:1.9.0-0ubuntu7.1
... 
Current version of pixman: 0.18.4
```

...and since the linuxwacom site stated 0.8.8-10 supported X<1.7, I tried compiling wacom.ko using the input-wacom-0.10.10.tar.bz2, making certain the 0.8.8-10 version was out of the way.  Ended up with the exact same results, so nothing's changed.

Any tips on what to do next?

Thanks.

----------


## Favux

Hi Uncle Quag,

Not sure.  Either of those wacom.ko's should work.  I'm getting a 0xd8 who's reporting no stylus or on another thread.

xf86-input-wacom is broken for touch right now for the rest of us.  They know that and Chris just submitted some patches to fix it.  I'm wondering if they also managed to break the stylus too for the 0xd8 with all the new code.

Let me take a quick peek at the current xf86-input-wacom, well quick for me, long in real time, and see if I see anything.

----------


## Uncle Quag

Additional note: I didn't install the 10.10 X Driver since I'm running Maverick... just the 0.10.10-1 kernel driver (wacom.ko) on the second attempt.

According to synaptic, I'm running xserver-xorg-input-wacom version 1:0.10.8-0ubuntu1.  Should I dump that and go for the 10.10 version, or should the 10.10-1 kernel driver still be working with the 10.8 X Driver?

Thanks for the help.

----------


## Favux

Hi Uncle Quag,




> Additional note: I didn't install the 10.10 X Driver since I'm running Maverick...
> 
> According to synaptic, I'm running xserver-xorg-input-wacom version 1:0.10.8-0ubuntu1. Should I dump that and go for the 10.10 version


That's the problem.  Your model is not in the default Maverick 0.10-8 xf86-input-wacom X driver.  You would either need to patch it for your model or update to 0.10.10+ (part II.).  Remember touch is currently broken but your stylus/eraser/pad should work.  Fixes for touch have already been submitted but not yet committed.

----------


## jamo88

Hello,

 Thank you very much for sharing your knowledge and taking the time to post this great tutorial.

I have a   (CTH460/K; Product ID = 0xd6) and with your tutorial now I have pen and eraser functions. Touch is not working as you describe. I tryed doing the synaptic trick but that didn't affect anything.

I'd like to point out that I dont know which xf86-input-wacom I cloned via git. I guess it's 0.10.10 since "xsetwacom -V" outputs such a version number. If indeed it is 0.10.10, how can I install 0.10.8 via git so I can test touch functions?

Also the xsetwacom script outputted some errors: 




> root@tachikoma:/home/jitsu# sh .xsetwacom.sh
> Property 'Wacom Hover Click' does not exist on device.
> Property 'Wacom Sample and Suppress' does not exist on device.
> Property 'Wacom Sample and Suppress' does not exist on device.
> Property 'Wacom Pressure Threshold' does not exist on device.
> Property 'Wacom Pressurecurve' does not exist on device.
> X Error of failed request:  BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)
>   Major opcode of failed request:  143 (XInputExtension)
>   Minor opcode of failed request:  28 (X_GetDeviceButtonMapping)
> ...


I'm attaching the modified xsetwacom script placed at the home directory.

Also is it possible to disable touch functions ? Because if getting touch gestures (or just plain cursor function) is not an option for my table + linux then I rather have that variable out of the equation for the time being.

Well sorry for the long post and again thank you for sharing =],

J.M.

ps I'm running Debian Squeeze with 2.6.32-5 kernel

----------


## Favux

Hi jamo88,

Cloning the git gets you 0.10.10+.  In other words 0.10.10 plus commits added since its release.

The point release tars are available here:  http://sourceforge.net/projects/linu...6-input-wacom/

Don't use .9 or the .10 tars because of the known pad bug.

Patches to fix the TPCButton were just committed.  Do you know the device the other errors are for?

The patches to fix touch have been submitted.  The developers are hashing out some issues.  Hopefully they will be committed shortly.

Try changing gesture to "off" in the script in the touch section.  Or turn both it and touch "off".

----------


## ehfortin

Hi there,




> Cool, progress.  Congratulations.
> 
> Are you using a 32-bit or 64-bit install?  How are you setting up the monitors?  With xrandr or with one of the proprietary configuration gui's, i.e. ATI or Nvidia?
> 
> Yes, it doesn't seem to work with Relative.  Another user said it didn't confine his touch, which I assumed was set to Relative.
> 
> It looks like "MapToOutput" and the 'Coordinate Transformation Matrix' method are two separate methods, as I originally thought.  Right now "MapToOutput" is broken for 64-bit installs, which apparently was the problem.  The patch to fix it has already been submitted and hopefully will be committed to the repository shortly.  If it gets some testers.
> 
> Also others, who all seem to be using the proprietary drivers, report not being able to see, for example, LVDS1 vs VGA1 in their xrandr output.  So they're not able to use "MapToOutput".  So while "MapToOutput" does the calculations for you it may not be as useful as I thought.  That still needs to be cleared up.


I'm using a good old straight 32 bits install. Did try 64 bits a year ago and it was just too much hassle for numerous things I'm using for work so... got back on 32 bits with PAE to use my 4 GB of RAM.

I have a Thinkpad T61 with Intel IGP so... no Nvidia or ATI stuff in there. xrandr report to me a VGA1 which comprised the external display + internal display resolution (so, both monitor together) and a LVDS1 which is only the internal display. It also report a disconnected DVI1 (I have no such port so I guess it is supported by the graphic chipset but not present outside of the case).

I'm not sure I follow your comment about MapToOutput vs "Coordinate Transformation Matrix". The second one is used to configure xinput and then, we assign this to MapToOuput (at least, that's my understanding from the instruction).

Wrong... I just revisited the instruction and they seem to have been changed a bit in a way that tell pretty much what you are saying (interesting, it was modified by Favux about 3 hours ago  :Very Happy:  ). Now I understand what you are saying in that it is actually two method for mapping the tablet correctly to the monitor. And for me, with MapToOutput set to LVDS1, it is working fine when using the tablet only with the internal display. The VGA1 (as both monitor have different resolution) would imply a "Coordinate Transformation Matrix" which I don't really worry about right now. 

I just want a relative mode that is slower (not moving a inch on display for each 1/4 inch on the tablet). Any other idea/suggestion?

Thank you.

ehfortin

----------


## edtuckerartist

:Confused: 
I tried to follow the first post here (not having a clue what I was doing) to get my Wacom P&T working with Ubuntu netbook version on my Dell inspirion mini netbook, sadly without success. 
Can anyone give an Linux idiot a simple rundown of what I would have to do in order to be able to use my tablet to paint using Gimp or other paint program? (not interested in getting gesture input just basic tablet functionality!)

Thanks

----------


## Favux

Hi edtuckerartist,

Welcome to Ubuntu forums!

First we have to determine which model you have.  It's printed on the bottom of the tablet.  And to get your product ID enter in a terminal:


```
lusb
```

and post the line that has your tablet/Wacom in it.


Hi ehfortin,




> xrandr report to me a VGA1 which comprised the external display + internal display resolution (so, both monitor together) and a LVDS1 which is only the internal display.


Now that's interesting because Peter is telling me to get your tablet mapped to VGA1 you should just have to use it in "MapToOutput".  At least he says that's how it works for him.  But if xrandr is telling you VG1 is a composite or virtual screen I'm not sure it would work.  It would seem like you'd need the xinput command too (or instead?).  Maybe he's set up the external monitor differently with xrandr somehow?

To slow down your touch it would seem like it would need code in the driver.  Maybe you could map your touch to a "monitor" smaller than your real one and that would make it seem to slow down?  Since it's relative would it still cross over the "boundary"?  Another thought would be to see if you can use xinput to change the acceleration parameter or something.  So try:


```
xinput list-props "Device name touch"
```

and let's look at the output.

----------


## edtuckerartist

> Hi edtuckerartist,
> 
> Welcome to Ubuntu forums!
> 
> First we have to determine which model you have.  It's printed on the bottom of the tablet.  And to get your product ID enter in a terminal:
> 
> 
> ```
> lusb
> ...


Thank's The command 

```
lusb
```

 could not be found however this worked: 

```
lsusb
```

Results were 
model no: CTH-460
product ID? possibly 056a:00d1 (bus 003 device 002)

----------


## Favux

Hi edtuckerartist,

Good.  That one doesn't require any extra gymnastics.

To get it working you need a working wacom.ko.  That is the usb Wacom kernel driver.

I know you are using a netbook version of Ubuntu but I don't know which one or what release of Ubuntu, Lucid, Maverick, etc., it is based on.

So to get a working stylus you need to do part I.  Compile linuxwacom 0.8.8-10 for its wacom.ko.  Just read through the instructions a few times and then follow them.  It's as simple as opening a terminal and copying and pasting the commands and hitting enter after each one and then rebooting.

----------


## ehfortin

Hi Favux,




> Now that's interesting because Peter is telling me to get your tablet mapped to VGA1 you should just have to use it in "MapToOutput".  At least he says that's how it works for him.  But if xrandr is telling you VG1 is a composite or virtual screen I'm not sure it would work.  It would seem like you'd need the xinput command too (or instead?).  Maybe he's set up the external monitor differently with xrandr somehow?


Can't tell. Here is the result of xrandr without any modification after a boot:



```
Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 3040 x 1200, maximum 8192 x 8192
VGA1 connected 1600x1200+1440+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 367mm x 275mm
   1600x1200      60.0*+
   1280x1024      75.0     60.0  
   1152x864       75.0  
   1024x768       75.1     60.0  
   800x600        75.0     60.3  
   640x480        75.0     60.0  
   720x400        70.1  
LVDS1 connected 1440x900+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 303mm x 190mm
   1440x900       60.0*+   59.9  
   1360x768       59.8     60.0  
   1152x864       60.0  
   1024x768       60.0  
   800x600        60.3     56.2  
   640x480        59.9  
DVI1 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
```




> To slow down your touch it would seem like it would need code in the driver.  Maybe you could map your touch to a "monitor" smaller than your real one and that would make it seem to slow down?  Since it's relative would it still cross over the "boundary"?  Another thought would be to see if you can use xinput to change the acceleration parameter or something.  So try:
> 
> 
> ```
> xinput list-props "Device name touch"
> ```
> 
> and let's look at the output.


Here it is.


```
Device 'Wacom Bamboo 4x5 Pen stylus':
    Device Enabled (134):    1
    Coordinate Transformation Matrix (136):    1.000000, 0.000000, 0.000000, 0.000000, 1.000000, 0.000000, 0.000000, 0.000000, 1.000000
    Device Accel Profile (254):    0
    Device Accel Constant Deceleration (255):    1.000000
    Device Accel Adaptive Deceleration (256):    1.000000
    Device Accel Velocity Scaling (257):    10.000000
    Wacom Tablet Area (723):    0, 0, 14720, 9200
    Wacom Rotation (724):    0
    Wacom Pressurecurve (725):    0, 0, 100, 100
    Wacom Serial IDs (726):    212, 0, 2, 0
    Wacom Capacity (727):    -1
    Wacom Pressure Threshold (728):    27
    Wacom Sample and Suppress (729):    2, 4
    Wacom Enable Touch (730):    0
    Wacom Hover Click (731):    0
    Wacom Enable Touch Gesture (732):    0
    Wacom Touch Gesture Parameters (733):    50, 20, 250
    Wacom Tool Type (734):    "STYLUS" (563)
    Wacom Button Actions (735):    "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0)
    Wacom Debug Levels (736):    0, 0
```

I would think it is one of the Accel variable but which one, I can't tell. Maybe the Velocity Scaling? It is at 10 now. I tried changing it but... I have to reboot soon as nothing works now that I played with MapToOutput and/or xinput when in relative mode. In Absolute mode, I didn't see any change and it just make sense as... the tablet has to represent the screen so you can't hope for something else then 1:1 in my opinion.

Let me know what you think. I'm not now that we are friday PM  :Wink: 

ehfortin

----------


## Favux

Hi jamo88,



> I tryed doing the synaptic trick but that didn't affect anything.


Not surprised.  Since touch isn't working I messed with the Synaptics driver a little and can't get touch to work on it or evdev for that matter.  The Xorg.0.log say the driver has the Bamboo's touch but nothing happens.  Well, I can sort of occasionally get it to gitter on Synaptics, indicating it really is on it.  I don't yet understand why touch doesn't work.  If N-trigs can put their stylus on Wacom and their touch on evdev we should be able to put touch on the Synaptics driver.  I changed part VIII. on the HOW TO with the new information.


Hi ehfortin,

Great, now I see what you are saying.  But since xrandr recognizes the VGA1 that its compositing in the "current 3040 x 1200" it seems like you should be able to use "MapToOutput" on VGA1.  You say it works on LVDS1 after all.

It's tempting to wonder if we change the "Device Accel Profile" to say 1 do we change the other accel parameters?  Looks like we need to find a recent "manual" on xinput to figure this out.




> In Absolute mode, I didn't see any change and it just make sense as... the tablet has to represent the screen so you can't hope for something else then 1:1 in my opinion.


I meant use the xsetwacom TopX & Y and BottomX & Y to change the area on the screen the tablet maps to, even with the device set to whichever screen "MapToOutput" or the transform puts it on.  I think that's how you are suppose to mimic the removed "KeepShape" command.  So the thought was to subvert it to modifying acceleration by convincing the device to output to a screen smaller than the actual one.  Since it is a relative device it wouldn't stay in the border.  But maybe a relative device won't map like that?

I just read in a patch by Chris something about fixing an over acceleration with touch on the Bamboo.  So maybe we won't have to worry about this anymore.  With a lot of luck.  I can't remember which patch it was in the current flurry of patches though.

----------


## Favux

Hi everyone,

*Touch is working again!*

It seems better than ever.  Just reclone xf86-input-wacom.  Not sure if any more relevant commits for touch are in the pipeline.

----------


## Favux

Hi ehfortin,

Thanks to Peter Hutterer I may have an answer for your pointer over acceleration/scaling issue.

Try changing from the default 1 to:


```
xinput set-prop "Wacom BambooFun 2FG 4x5 Finger touch" --type=float "Device Accel Constant Deceleration" 2.000000
```

2.5 and 3 are too high for me.

Also try adding:


```
xinput set-prop "Wacom BambooFun 2FG 4x5 Finger touch" --type=float "Device Accel Velocity Scaling" 2.000000
```

I think I like this better than the default 1.

I'll play around with the settings a little more and once I'm happy I'll just add them to the xsetwacom script in the touch section.

Edit:  Alright, I'm liking:


```
xinput set-prop "Wacom BambooFun 2FG 4x5 Finger touch" --type=float "Device Accel Constant Deceleration" 1.250000
xinput set-prop "Wacom BambooFun 2FG 4x5 Finger touch" --type=float "Device Accel Adaptive Deceleration" 1.250000
xinput set-prop "Wacom BambooFun 2FG 4x5 Finger touch" --type=float "Device Accel Velocity Scaling" 1.250000
```

I'm just about ready to add it to the script.

----------


## EqualsN

Hi! I'm sorry for being noobish, but... I'm really lost in all this development. I need some help getting my Pen & Touch to work.

*My specs*:
I'm running 10.10 Maverick Meerkat (Kernel 2.6.35-23-generic), and I have just bought a Bamboo Pen & Touch CTH-460/K (The newer model, apparently?)


*My problem*: 
I carefully followed the instructions in the first post, sections I, II and IV. (It seemed III was unnecessary?) Afterwards I followed the instructions in the second post, regarding "Adding the Five New Models", knowing that this is one of those new models.
But even after all this, I cannot use the device at all! The pen does nothing, the buttons and touch do nothing. I'm afraid the system doesn't recognize the device still. I know the device works, as the indicator light flashes when I use the pen or press the buttons.


*My findings*:
The instructions went smoothly, except one command; when I ran


```
lsmod | grep wacom
```

I didn't get any output. It just went straight to a new line. I continued with the rest of the instructions, hoping it was nothing significant.
I also tried this command:


```
xsetwacom list dev
```

 ...But it yields no output either.
"lsusb | grep Wacom" Yields this output:


```
Bus 002 Device 002: ID 056a:00d6 Wacom Co., Ltd
```

Indicating that it is indeed the CTH-460/K.
Perhaps the fact that it's the new model is the source of the problem? Or maybe I missed something else important...



I've tried using the dkms package
I've tried compiling the latest drivers from source on The Linux Wacom Project.

I don't know what to do. Maybe one of you out there who's more familiar with this situation can point me in the right direction?
Is there at least a way to find out what I'm doing wrong?

----------


## Favux

Hi EqualsN,

Welcome to Ubuntu forums!

It sounds like you need the wacom.ko you patched in post #2 in place.

If you still have the wacom.ko through dkms installed that may be the problem.  Remove that and then repeat the copy (cp) command on your patched 0.8.8-10 wacom.ko from post #2.  Post any errors you get.

Then reboot, maybe a couple of times, after the 'depmod -a'.  Which rebuilds all kernel module dependencies.

If that doesn't work try the:


```
lsmod | grep wacom
```

again.  If you stll don't see wacom in the output open the modules file in /etc:


```
gksudo gedit /etc/modules
```

and add "wacom" (without the quotes) to the bottom of the list.  Save, close and reboot.

----------


## SOG420

Has anyone successfully installed the bamboo touch on power pc platform or does anyone know how the process would be different?

----------


## Favux

Hi SOG420,

No real idea.  I've only tried to help a few folks with old Mac's install linuxwacom.

If you can compile the kernel on the power pc I'd think you could figure it out.  Any issues compiling other kernel modules?

----------


## SOG420

Never compiled a kernel before so I guess I'm outta luck. No big deal I just thought I would give it a shot. Thanks anyways

----------


## Favux

Sorry that's not what I meant.  Do you have Ubuntu installed on your power pc Mac?  That's what I was saying/asking.  If so which version?

----------


## rustikus

Hi!

Thanks for the great howto.

I just bought an Bamboo Pen & Touch CTH-460/K(A). I use this device with Maverick and went through the relevant steps of this howto.

I compiled a new kernel module (input-wacom-0.10.10-1) and successfully installed this module to my kernel. 



```

# lsusb
Bus 004 Device 005: ID 056a:00d6 Wacom Co., Ltd 

# dmesg
usb 4-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 5
input: Wacom BambooPT 2FG 4x5 Pen as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.1/usb4/4-1/4-1:1.0/input/input13
input: Wacom BambooPT 2FG 4x5 Finger as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.1/usb4/4-1/4-1:1.1/input/input14

# 
xinput --list
⎡ Virtual core pointer                          id=2    [master pointer  (3)]
⎜   ↳ Virtual core XTEST pointer                id=4    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Logitech USB Receiver                     id=9    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Logitech USB Receiver                     id=10   [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint                     id=12   [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Wacom BambooPT 2FG 4x5 Pen eraser         id=14   [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Wacom BambooPT 2FG 4x5 Pen stylus         id=15   [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Wacom BambooPT 2FG 4x5 Finger pad         id=16   [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Wacom BambooPT 2FG 4x5 Finger touch       id=17   [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎣ Virtual core keyboard                         id=3    [master keyboard (2)]
    ↳ Virtual core XTEST keyboard               id=5    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Power Button                              id=6    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Video Bus                                 id=7    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Sleep Button                              id=8    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ AT Translated Set 2 keyboard              id=11   [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ ThinkPad Extra Buttons                    id=13   [slave  keyboard (3)]
```

The touch screen is a little bit unresponsive but working. Also the buttons seems to work fine. My problem is, that I can't get the pen input to work. 

Do I have to compile the X driver? I thought the one coming with Maverick should be sufficient.

Thanks!
rustikus

----------


## Favux

Hi rustikus,

Good.

Yes you'll have to clone the xf86-input-wacom git repository (part II.).  That will get you 0.10.10+ which has your model in it while the default in Maverick is 0.10.8.  Your  model was added a couple of days ago.

Before you do that you could help me solve a mystery I'm working on.  Could you post your Xorg.O.log?  It's in /var/log.  You can compress it by right clicking on it and choosing Create Archive and attach it to your next post by using Manage Attachments below.

Right now I'm trying to put touch on the evdev or Synaptic Touchpad driver which is what your touch is probably on and I'd love to see the Xorg.O.log of that.

----------


## dr4ziw

Favux, could you elaborate a bit more on this?
When you say that you want to put touch on the synaptic driver, you mean _instead_ of the wacom driver? So, the touch part of the Bamboo would function like a regular notebook (multitouch) touchpad.
I'd really like that!

Which kernel would be required? The new 2.6.37 (because of the MT code) or also older kernels, like my 2.6.32 (Lucid).

----------


## Favux

Hi dr4ziw,

Exactly.  See the stuff in part VIII.  Right now I can't do it.  Since the N-trig works with stylus on the wacom driver and touch on the evdev driver we should be able to do it.  And while it may be the Synaptics driver in Natty we want I was thinking the special editions (with 3 & 4 fingers) could use evdev now in Maverick along with ginn.  See these videos of a N-trig with multi-touch using evdev and ginn:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=44QSLk-FgPg  &  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CH6kxNRYz20  He used my N-trig HOW TO and modified the ginn scripts some.

I'd think the 2.6.35 kernel would be good enough, but maybe not.  The hid-ntrig.ko is more multi-touch/MT code compliant than the wacom.ko's for 2.6.35 apparently.

----------


## rustikus

Hi Favux,

thanks for the hint. I will try to compile the new xorg input driver.

Attached you will find the log I created this morning. Do you need anything else?


UPDATE: With the new xf86-input-wacom everything is working. I also attached the new Xorg log. Thanks a lot!

----------


## dr4ziw

Hi, Favux.

Those videos look... to be honest, I don't like the idea of controlling a computer with touchscreen. Call me old fashioned, but if anybody were to touch my monitor he'd need an arm prothesis.  :Very Happy:  *kidding*

However, having read part VIII -- especially, that Gianpaolo was able to use the default kernel in Sid (2.6.32) -- I thought that this might work for my Ubuntu Lucid as well. So I gave it a shot.
Bad news first, touch doesn't work -- not that big a surprise.  :Wink: 
Good news, the synaptics driver does, in fact, gets hold of the touch part of my P&T (0xd3) -- see attached Xorg.0.log -- and is responding to the top two pad buttons with which I can scroll in gedit, firefox, etc.

Any chance that this would be something to figure out easily? Looking at the dependencies for xserver-xorg-input-synaptics-1.2.2-2 for Maverick, it doesn't seem very likely that upgrading only xf86-input-synaptics would be enough. As you can see in the log, I already compiled synaptics 1.2.2-2 from source. Before going any higher, I'd like to know if this is neccessary, at all, or if I need to upgrade any other package(s) -- and if so, which ones, preferrably without breaking my system.  :Wink: 

Cheers,
- dr4ziw -

----------


## dr4ziw

... furthermore, synclient does report that it's receiving position data (x,y) from the tablet. Pressure (z) stays at zero, while # of fingers (f) is usually "2" when I touch the tablet, and "0" when I don't -- sometime's "3" when I'm drumming rapidly with all my fingers.

[EDIT]
I (index finger), 
II (middle finger), 
III (ring finger), 
"+" means hold, 
"-" means lift finger:

When I do
I + II + III - I - II, so that I'm holding down only one finger at the end, now the "3" gets reported from synclient.

[EDIT2]
I any case, the distance between the fingers (w) also stays at zero.

Don't know if that helps...

----------


## dr4ziw

Update:
Played around a bit...
Although, I can't get the pointer to follow touch, can't get pressure or finger width information to the synclient, I meanwhile know what the four pad buttons are doing:
[1] Scroll Up
[2] Scroll Down
[3] Scroll Left
[4] Scroll Right

Reminds me of my old Acre Aspire 1350 notebook, which has a round four-way button located between left and right mouse button which is supposed to work just like that.

Looking at Xorg.0.log -- excerpt, see attachment --, I noticed those lines, saying:


```
(II) config/udev: Adding input device Wacom BambooFun 2FG 6x8 Finger (/dev/input/mouse3)
(II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)
```

Gave me the idea that loading a driver for "/dev/input/mouse*" might help. 
Unfortunately, every driver -- that is, synaptics, evdev and wacom -- resulted in an error message, and that the module for this mouse device gets unloaded.
Bummer.

Then just for fun I loaded the evdev driver instead of synaptics inside 60-bambooPT.conf from posting #1. 
Pointer is following touch -- from my subjective point of view, a tad better than with the wacom driver -- and the pad buttons are working. Kind of... [1] gives a left click, [3] a right one. Couldn't figure out the other two. And didn't want to either, since evdev doesn't recognize taps -- neiter 1FG nor 2FG. 

I thought this might be of interest.

Cheers,
- dr4ziw -

P.S. I meanwhile upgraded to the latest (stable?) xf86-input-synaptics 1.3.0. Doesn't help, except that "synclient" now produces a list of the touchpad properties, which IMO is not that bad. So doesn't hurt to keep that version.  :Wink:

----------


## Favux

Thanks dr4ziw,

I'll have to try to catch up with you.  That's one of the things Chris recommended trying, updating the Synaptic touchpad driver.  It's looking like the MT available to us in the wacom.ko's that work on the Maverick kernel don't cut the mustard.  Haven't caught up to the hid-ntrig.ko in MT implementation.  I did get the touch on the evdev driver in Lucid.  Single finger touch that freaked when second finger used and no click.

Have you tried using one of his snippets that blocks the wacom driver so you just have touch, no stylus and eraser, yet?

----------


## dr4ziw

Hi, Favux.
Didn't until now.

For the moment, I merely moved 10-wacom.conf out of /usr/lib/X11/xorg.conf.d.

What happens is, evdev catches the tablet (pen) -- as it should, I suppose.
Synaptics (via 60-bambooPT.conf) gets hold of the touchpad, which, however, still is responding to the pad buttons (acting as scroll buttons) only. Synclient output didn't change.

At least we made sure that wacom.ko isn't interferring anywhere.

EDIT:
--- snip ---

----------


## SOG420

I have asked Favux for help but I was wondering if anyone else had any ideas instead of continuing to bother him directly. I make through step II and download .xsetwacom.sh and run it 
I.I get Cannot find device 'Wacom BambooFun 2FG 4x5 Pen stylus'.
Cannot find device 'Wacom BambooFun 2FG 4x5 Pen stylus'.
Cannot find device 'Wacom BambooFun 2FG 4x5 Pen stylus'.
Cannot find device 'Wacom BambooFun 2FG 4x5 Finger touch'.
Cannot find device 'Wacom BambooFun 2FG 4x5 Finger touch'.
Cannot find device 'Wacom BambooFun 2FG 4x5 Finger touch'.
Property 'Wacom Sample and Suppress' does not exist on device.
Property 'Wacom Pressure Threshold' does not exist on device.
Property 'Wacom Touch Gesture Parameters' does not exist on device.
Property 'Wacom Touch Gesture Parameters' does not exist on device.
Property 'Wacom Touch Gesture Parameters' does not exist on device.
II. lsmod | grep wacom results in this: wacom                  29824  0 
and lsusb results in this: Bus 001 Device 003: ID 056a:00d0 Wacom Co., Ltd 
 plus others
III. My xorg.conf file looks like this:
Section "Module"
Load "i2c"
Load "bitmap"
Load "ddc"
Load "dri"
Load "extmod"
Load "freetype"
Load "glx"
Load "int10"
Load "vbe"
Load "dbe"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
Identifier    "Generic Keyboard"
Driver        "kbd"
Option        "CoreKeyboard"
Option        "XkbRules"    "xorg"
Option        "XkbModel"    "pc105"
Option        "XkbLayout"    "us"
Option        "XkbOptions"    "lv3:ralt_switch"
Option        "XkbVariant"    "mac"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
Identifier    "Configured Mouse"
Driver        "mouse"
Option        "CorePointer"
Option        "Device"        "/dev/input/mice"
Option        "Protocol"        "ImPS/2"
Option        "ZAxisMapping"        "4 5"
Option        "Emulate3Buttons"    "true"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
Identifier    "Synaptics Touchpad"
Driver        "synaptics"
Option        "SendCoreEvents"    "true"
Option        "Device"        "/dev/psaux"
Option        "Protocol"        "auto-dev"
Option        "HorizEdgeScroll"    "0"
EndSection

Section "Device"
Identifier    "ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility M6 LY"
Driver        "radeon"


Option        "AGPMode" "4"
Option        "AGPFastWrite" "true"
Option        "UseFBDev"     "false"
Option        "DynamicClocks" "true"

Option        "DRI" "true"
Option        "GARTSize" "64"

#Option     "AccelMethod" "EXA"
#Option        "RenderMode"   "XAA"
#Option        "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

Option        "DisableGLXRootClipping" "true"
Option        "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"
Option        "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"
Option        "EnablePageFlip"    "true"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"
Identifier    "Color LCD"
Option        "DPMS"
#HorizSync    58-62
#VertRefresh    75-117

# 1440x960 59.98 Hz (CVT) hsync: 59.74 kHz; pclk: 113.75 MHz
Modeline "1440x960_60.00"  113.75  1440 1528 1672 1904  960 963 973 996 -hsync +vsync

EndSection

Section "Screen"
Identifier    "Default Screen"
Device        "ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility M6 LY"
Monitor        "Color LCD"
DefaultDepth    24
SubSection "Display"
Depth        24
Modes        "1440x960_60.00"
EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"
Option        "AIGLX"    "true"
Identifier    "Default Layout"
Screen        "Default Screen"
InputDevice    "Generic Keyboard"
InputDevice    "Configured Mouse"

InputDevice    "Synaptics Touchpad"
EndSection

Section "DRI"
Mode 0666
EndSection

Section "Extensions"
Option "Composite" "Enable"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier	"touch"
	Driver		"wacom"
	Option		"Device"	"/dev/input/wacom-touch"
	Option		"Type"		"touch"
	Option		"USB"		"on"
# remove comment below if investigating this device
#        Option		"DebugLevel"	"12" # gives info. for Xorg.0.log
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier	"pad"
	Driver		"wacom"
	Option		"Device"	"/dev/input/wacom-touch"
	Option		"Type"		"pad"
	Option		"USB"		"on"
# remove comment below if investigating this device
#        Option		"DebugLevel"	"12" # gives info. for Xorg.0.log
EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"
#	Identifier	"Default Layout"
#	Screen		"Default Screen"
	Identifier	"X.org Configured"
# Comment out unsupported devices
	#InputDevice	"stylus"	"SendCoreEvents"
	#InputDevice	"eraser"	"SendCoreEvents"
	Inputdevice	"touch"		"SendCoreEvents"
	InputDevice	"pad"
EndSection
hope this is enough info

----------


## dr4ziw

Hi, SOG420
Any reason why you're using xorg.conf, instead of 10-wacom.conf (via xorg.conf.d)? Makes life a little easier, xorg.conf a little lighter, and (most important) allows for hotplugging  :Wink: 

Anyway, a few things come to mind:

In your xorg.conf you have two server layout sections. For better readability, you might want to merge those two.Your tablet is reported as 0xd0 -- that is, just a touchpad, no pen, right?The .xsetwacom.sh script you've downloaded surely contains entries for the pen (stylus and eraser). Since you don't have a pen, you'd want to remove the part for the pen (stylus and eraser). So, no more error messages coming from this side.I guess you have to adjust the IDs for the two remaining touch devices (finger and pen) or enter their real name, since this doesn't change as often as IDs might. What's the output of "xinput --list"?
Cheers,
- dr4ziw -

----------


## SOG420

> Hi, SOG420
> Any reason why you're using xorg.conf, instead of 10-wacom.conf (via xorg.conf.d)? Makes life a little easier, xorg.conf a little lighter, and (most important) allows for hotplugging 
> 
> Anyway, a few things come to mind:
> 
> In your xorg.conf you have two server layout sections. For better readability, you might want to merge those two.Your tablet is reported as 0xd0 -- that is, just a touchpad, no pen, right?The .xsetwacom.sh script you've downloaded surely contains entries for the pen (stylus and eraser). Since you don't have a pen, you'd want to remove the part for the pen (stylus and eraser). So, no more error messages coming from this side.I guess you have to adjust the IDs for the two remaining touch devices (finger and pen) or enter their real name, since this doesn't change as often as IDs might. What's the output of "xinput --list"?
> Cheers,
> - dr4ziw -


Ok Back to trying this: I'm using xorg.conf because thats the successfull way I have enabled compositing.I cleaned up my xorg.conf file, deleted entries from .xsetwacom.sh as far as changing the ID I'm totallay lost. what do I label them as. Yes this is just the Bamboo Touch. I  don't see any entries for "finger" in my xinput --list. Xinput --list :
⎡ Virtual core pointer                    	id=2	[master pointer  (3)]
⎜   ↳ Virtual core XTEST pointer              	id=4	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Wacom Bamboo 2FG Pen eraser             	id=6	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Wacom Bamboo 2FG Pen stylus             	id=7	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Wacom Bamboo 2FG Pen eraser             	id=8	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Wacom Bamboo 2FG Pen stylus             	id=9	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Macintosh mouse button emulation        	id=10	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ ADB mouse                               	id=13	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Mouseemu virtual mouse                  	id=16	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎣ Virtual core keyboard                   	id=3	[master keyboard (2)]
    ↳ Virtual core XTEST keyboard             	id=5	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ ADB keyboard                            	id=11	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ ADB Powerbook buttons                   	id=12	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ PMU                                     	id=14	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Mouseemu virtual keyboard               	id=15	[slave  keyboard (3)]

As far as cleaning up my .xsetwacom.sh file I'm also lost as to which to remove it seems every line et an error. Thanks again

----------


## Favux

Hi SOG420,

For the wacom-touch symlink to work you have to add your tablet to the 69-xserver-xorg-input-wacom.rules.  See part III b) ii.  I think I added your tablet to the unofficial rules attached at the bottom.  Also you don't need "SendCoreEvents" after touch in the "ServerLayout" anymore.  You can avoid all this by just using the wacom.conf in xorg.conf.d and not adding wacom entries to the xorg.conf.

In the script remove the stylus and eraser sections.  You have touch and a pad so you want those two sections only.

----------


## dr4ziw

Favux, I think I need your opinion here.
Still trying to get touch on the synaptics driver, is it enough if the driver catches "/dev/input/event*", or does it also have to get hold of "/dev/input/mouse*"? 

EDIT:
I don't get this:



> Note:  Chris Bagwell says that only the default 2.6.36 wacom.ko or  input-wacom wacom.ko for 2.6.36 (and up) will work for placing your  touch on Synaptics, not linuxwacom 0.8.8-10's wacom.ko.


How come, Gianpaolo was able to get touch onto synaptics using Debian Sid's stock kernel (which is 2.6.32, like with Lucid). Or are there any differences I don't know about?

Thanks,
- dr4ziw -

----------


## Favux

Hi dr4ziw,

Sorry, I've been fooling around with Magick.  I think I've caught up to you.  You're doing much better than I did.  I couldn't get any response from touch at all in Maverick, not even with the evdev update yesterday.  Using evdev I get the stylus on the "tablet catchall" and blocking it doesn't help.  I confess to not really checking the pad buttons.  So clearly updating Synaptics is helpful and you're right the 1.3.0 output looks encouraging.  At least it has some sort of default failsafe for finger width.  It's tempting to think that's the problem and if we could get Chris to look at that he could probably fix it in the wacom.ko.  I'm guessing it's an MT problem where button_tap or whatever isn't defined right for Synaptics to use.

I think "/dev/input/event*" is what we want.  I believe the "/dev/input/mouse*" is spurious as is any input/mouse input.

That was my question.  Is it just touch hardware/firmware is different or are we missing something?  I've been using input-wacom 0.10.10-1 for my tests.

----------


## dr4ziw

To set that straight, I don't get any response from touch either, except for with synclient -m.
But, that's what I had with the Lucid default synaptics package. Only difference I *can* see is that simply issuing synclient (without any options) gives me a list of device settings.

Talking about updating the synaptics package. I'm starting to use checkinstall for doing this, because of easier removal, etc... And the created .deb refused to install as long as the default package (1.2.2-1 Lucid) was still installed. Fair enough. Remove. 
Unfortunately this also removes the 10-synaptics.conf -- without me having a backup... :-/ Gotta get it back tomorrow. 
So be careful!  :Wink: 

BTW, I think I still don't get the whole xorg.conf.d process...
I know, the leading number gives the order in which the conf files are processed. Are higher numbers superseding lower ones -- 05-evdev.conf becomes negligible, when 10-wacom.conf exists, or are they additional -- 10-wacom.conf configures devices already found by 05-evdev?
I tend to think, the latter is the case, because when I tried to block touchpad catchall from evdev earlier, which resulted in a bunch of error messages in Xorg.0.log and that the touch part of my CTH-661[1] wasn't initialized at all.

*sigh*

Cheers,
- dr4ziw -


[1] I think there's an error in wcmUSB.c in line 195. That's the ID of my tablet (0xd3), but with the wrong name. According to the label on my device it should say CTH-661/S, instead of CTL-660. I guess this doesn't make any difference, but I wanted to point that out.

----------


## Favux

> BTW, I think I still don't get the whole xorg.conf.d process...
> I know, the leading number gives the order in which the conf files are processed. Are higher numbers superseding lower ones -- 05-evdev.conf becomes negligible, when 10-wacom.conf exists, or are they additional -- 10-wacom.conf configures devices already found by 05-evdev?


I think that's right and that's the order you see things in Xorg.0.log.  I believe how it's suppose to work is xorg.conf starts being executed and then goes to xorg.conf.d and then once that's run through it then executes what's in xorg.conf.  And what's run last controls.  So since evdev is the "failsafe' it's run the earliest.



> [1] I think there's an error in wcmUSB.c in line 195. That's the ID of my tablet (0xd3), but with the wrong name. According to the label on my device it should say CTH-661/S, instead of CTL-660. I guess this doesn't make any difference, but I wanted to point that out.


Yes I noticed that and maybe another a while ago and decided it probably wasn't worth bringing up at the time.

----------


## redloff

Hello All,

For some time I have a stylus problem that is quite hard to describe, but I'll try anyway.
When I plug it in it usualy works fine for couple of minutes, but then it starts to behave  like it was having a lag.

When stylus looses touch with the tablet surface, for a fraction of a second it behaves like I was still touching it (but with descending pressure)

In gimp it results in an unwanted line that is thinner and thinner and finaly gone - it leaves ugly mark when I move my hand, so after I finish a single stroke I have to hold it perfectly still (until it realizes I'm not touching it anymore)

In text editor, when I select a block of text - same thing - I have to hold my hand perfectly stiill even though I'm not touching pad anymore, otherwise I will select something more or something less than I want.

This "lag" period lasts only about half a second, but it can be very destructive.

To get rid of it - I have to unplug bamboo and plug it back again. Sometimes it helps to make a few "thick" lines by apllying maximum pressure to the tablet - but sometimes it doesn't. I don't know where to even start looking for the cause of this problem.

Another interesting thing:
the led control on the tablet is dark red when the stylus touches the pad, and light red when it is close to the pad - but not touching it.
So the reaction of the led light to stylus touching/not touching the pad is lagged as well - can it be a hardware malfunction?

If you have any idea - please let me know.

I have Bamboo CTH-460/K(A) (056a:00d6)
kernel 2.6.35-24-generic
linuxwacom-0.8.8.-10
Maverick 10.10 (64bit)

Thanks.

----------


## Favux

Hi redloff,

Do you see anything in Xorg.0.log in /var/log when this starts happening?

When did you last clone the xf86-input-wacom git repository?  If it's been a while go ahead and do that and see if it fixes the problem.

----------


## redloff

Hello Favux,

thanks for quick response.
Unfortunately my /var/log/Xorg.0.log is silent.

I have just cloned xf86-input-wacom from git (I can see my vendorId is already there, so no need to edit sources this time (jay!))
But after installing the new version (followed by OS restart), the only change I can see is that my PAD buttons stopped working ;\
So `xsetwacom set $PAD Button4 "key ctrl z"` does not work anymore ($PAD is substituted correctly - just checked with `xinput --list`)

The lag issue is still there (most of the time)

----------


## Favux

Oops, pad should still be working.  Look in Troubleshooting and make sure you didn't accidentally install another xsetwacom executable in a different location.  Two can conflict.

So the lag issue improved?

----------


## redloff

OK, I'll look into that - thanks.
No, the lag issue unfortunately is exactly the same as it was..

----------


## MatthewWilliams

Hi. Um, I'm not sure if this has been answered before, but there's 59 pages...

When I run



```
sudo cp ./src/2.6.30/wacom.ko /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/input/tablet/wacom.ko
```

 in step 1, it returns 

```
cp: cannot stat `./src/2.6.30/wacom.ko': No such file or directory
```

Is there anything I can do about this?

Thanks.

*EDIT:* I have a brand new Wacom Bamboo Pen and Touch, and I'm running Ubuntu 10.10...

----------


## Favux

Hi MatthewWilliams,

That error either indicates the wacom.ko wasn't built or it is in a different kernel folder in /src.  Since you're using Maverick the folder should be correct and you likely aren't building the wacom.ko.  Are you seeing any errors when you configure?  Did you add your model to the wacom_wac.c as in post #2?  Or you could consider using input-wacom.

----------


## MatthewWilliams

> Hi MatthewWilliams,
> 
> That error either indicates the wacom.ko wasn't built or it is in a different kernel folder in /src.  Since you're using Maverick the folder should be correct and you likely aren't building the wacom.ko.  Are you seeing any errors when you configure?  Did you add your model to the wacom_wac.c as in post #2?  Or you could consider using input-wacom.


Well, I had deleted everything, so I re-ran all the commands to look for errors... Nothing. It went without a hitch.

Until...



```
lsmod | grep wacom
```

I restarted my computer, ran that command and got nothing. No errors, no response.

I checked Post #2 for advice in adding my model to the wacom_wac.c, but the link seemed to bring me to somewhere irrelevant. Now, I know it *is* what I'm looking for, I'm just too nooby to make any use of the information there... -_-

*EDIT:* Nevermind, I figured out wacom_wac.c, but still nothing. The other two things there referenced a folder I don't have, and didn't see to install anywhere (xf86-input-wacom). Welp?

*EDIT II:* ...The tablet had to be plugged in for lsmod | grep wacom to work, didn't it? *facepalm*

Anyway, I think I've gotten it working, but I can't find anywhere to change what the buttons do. I may have accidentally skimmed it over... Help?

----------


## sammy0131

Hi, thanks for your details!

I got CTH460 today and run only "I" and it worked. Do I still need to run "II, and so on"? 

I also agreed that the track pad is not really following. I'm newbie for all these, would you let me know how to configure?

Many many thanks in advance,

----------


## mastica

I have a Wacom Bamboo Comic 2FG  (0xB8) which I installed by following (as best I could undertand) the instructions in posts 1 and 2. I I'm running Ubuntu Lucid.

The stylus acts very strangely, the pointer stays stationary in the lower left corner of the screen and doesn't move when I move the stylus. In other words, it doesn't track. However, it does click on what would be under the pointer if the pointer had moved. So I can blindly raise various windows and make bounding boxes on the desktop. Sometimes it scrolls in firefox.

Touching the pad crashes X.

I've attached my .xsetwacom.sh and Xorg.0.log. Here is the output from xinput --list:



```
Virtual core pointer                        id=2    [master pointer  (3)]
⎜   ↳ Virtual core XTEST pointer                  id=4    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse             id=8    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Wacom Bamboo Comic 2FG Pen eraser           id=9    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Wacom Bamboo Comic 2FG Pen stylus           id=10    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Wacom Bamboo Comic 2FG Finger pad           id=11    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Wacom Bamboo Comic 2FG Finger touch         id=12    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Macintosh mouse button emulation            id=14    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎣ Virtual core keyboard                       id=3    [master keyboard (2)]
    ↳ Virtual core XTEST keyboard                 id=5    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Power Button                                id=6    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Power Button                                id=7    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ AT Translated Set 2 keyboard                id=13    [slave  keyboard (3)]
```

Here's dmesg | grep wacom



```
[   14.585111] usbcore: registered new interface driver wacom
[   14.585121] wacom: v1.52-pc-0.3:USB Wacom tablet driver
```

Thanks for developing this driver, hopefully I've attached everything required for a diagnosis,

Gerry

----------


## Favux

Hi MatthewWilliams,

Nice job!  Looks like you've figured most everything out.  Sorry it took so long to respond.

My guess is you've already figured out the tablet buttons (pad) but just in case, that's what's being described in part IV.  The sample script has button assignment examples as does part V.


Hi sammy0131,

It's probably a good idea to do part II. if you have Maverick, and practically required if you are using Lucid.  Both for better touch and better function of the pad (the tablet buttons).


Hi mastica,

Welcome to Ubuntu forums!

Your Xorg.0.log looks like things went with out a hitch.  It looks like you've done the script correctly.  Nice job!   :Smile: 

At a guess the issue may involve two xsetwacom executables.  I'm basing that on the pad crashing X.  The stylus part I don't understand.  Check to see if you have two executables, one in /usr/bin (the correct location) and the other in /usr/local/bin.  If you see one in /usr/local/bin it means you forgot the '--prefix=/usr' flag on the xf86-input-wacom configure line at least one of the times you compiled.  Delete the one in /usr/local/bin.  If you only compiled once then the xsetwacom executable in /usr/bin is probably from the default xf86-input-wacom install.  You need to recompile and reinstall to overwrite it with the compiled version.

----------


## mastica

Hmm, I only have one xsetwacom, and it's in /usr/bin. Any other ideas?

Thanks!

----------


## Favux

In that case I suppose that leaves something wrong with your patching of the wacom_wac.c in the linuxwacom 0.8.8-10 source code.  Why don't you check that over and see if you left a line out or added an unnecessary one, or used the wrong Product ID, or if your indentations aren't correct.  That's assuming your cloning of the xf86-input-wacom git repository went off without a hitch.

----------


## mastica

I double checked wacom_wac.c, and it's correct. That's the only file I should have to patch right?

Thanks

----------


## Favux

Correct.  Your model is in xf86-input-wacom if you cloned the git.

Check in Synaptic Package Manager, or whatever, and make sure you didn't uninstall xserver-xorg-input-all somewhere along the way.  Say by doing an uninstall of xserver-xorg-input-wacom.  Also did you install a dkms version of wacom.ko at any point?

----------


## mastica

I have both installed, I just tried uninstalling xserver-xorg-input-wacom and it uninstalled  xserver-xorg-input-all. I then tried reinstalling xserver-xorg-input-all but it insists on installing xserver-xorg-input-wacom along with it. No wacom dkms package was installed.

----------


## Favux

Oops!  That's what I meant.  There's a new dependency between the two since Karmic.  As far as I can tell that's due to a packaging issue and not any real need to have it that way.  I could be wrong.

Well recloning the git was going to be the next step anyway.  Before you do that check Troubleshooting and make sure your system doesn't require the 64-bit flag for both or a different kernel header for the linuxwacom wacom.ko.

----------


## mastica

I'm a bit confused...should xserver-xorg-input-wacom and  xserver-xorg-input-all be installed or uninstalled?

I'll try recloning the git...

BTW, the Ubuntu I have installed has RTAI installed (it's from http://www.linuxcnc.org/content/view/21/4/). Would this make a difference?

Also, I'm not actually using the Wacom as a tablet or anything, really I just need to get the coordinates of the pen programmatically, the pointer doesn't have to actually move. Is there API for doing this I could look into? Can I read from some file in /dev ?

Thanks!

----------


## Favux

> I'm a bit confused...should xserver-xorg-input-wacom and xserver-xorg-input-all be installed or uninstalled?


Sorry, they should be installed before you clone the git.  You need xserver-xorg-input-all for xf86-input-wacom to work.  This does mean there is a chance of version conflict, but we can't use the old purge routines for the above mentioned reasons.

Well that's great, I'm looking at the RTAI 3.4 User Manual rev 0.3, and I don't see a definition of RTAI in the first few pages.  Real Time something Interrupt?

OK, what kernel is that.  If we ask:


```
uname -r
```

is it going to tell us the truth or is it patched so it will mislead us?

We've already got the values from Xorg.0.log but they're wrong:


```
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Wacom Bamboo Comic 2FG Pen stylus" (type: STYLUS)
(--) Wacom Bamboo Comic 2FG Pen stylus: top X=0 top Y=0 bottom X=-2147483648 bottom Y=13530 resol X=100000 resol Y=100000
```

You can also get them by entering:


```
xinput list-props "device name"
```

There will be a line like: 


```
  Wacom Tablet Area (270):	0, 0, 14720, 9200
```

Someone else was also reporting nonsense coordinates in the last little while.  I can't remember what the problem was right now.

----------


## mastica

Well I didn't touch the computer for 5 days and when I came back, the stylus works! Not sure what happened. But the computer I got it to work on (#2) isn't the one I really need the Wacom installed on (#1), I just tried installing it on it because I was getting frustrated with it not working on the first computer.

Both computers are running Lucid and RTAI (so it's not the fault of RTAI) and I followed the same installation instructions for both. The first computer's cursor is having the same problem that the second computer used to have. I noticed on the computer where the wacom works, cat /dev/input/event5 fills the screen with stuff, while the same command on the first computer returns nothing. So I guess we can conclude that it's something with linuxwacom, not xf86-input-wacom.

Weird. Any ideas?

Thanks!

----------


## Favux

> Weird. Any ideas?


Nope.  Definitely weird.



> But the computer I got it to work on (#2) isn't the one I really need the Wacom installed on (#1)


Isn't that always the way?

You've ruled out a Lucid RTAI problem, which is progress.

About the only reason I can come up with no raw data coming in over the device input event is a usb problem.  Maybe the wacom.ko, maybe a loose connection or underpowered usb port.  I think a 1.1 works and it doesn't have to be 2.0.  Did you try another port?  Hard to believe something's wrong with the one machines linux usb stack.

----------


## Derek Day

Hi, all I've been through just about all the threads on ubuntuforums on this subject and haven't found an end-to-end troubleshooting tutorial/hint. Hopefully this post and replies will fill the gap since this thread and the backports fixed were the most promising.

I have xf86-input-wacom installed, and I've installed the current(2.6.35.27.35) linux-backports-modules-input-maverick-generic (per  bhttps://launchpad.net/bugs/527912 and kernel from maverick-proposed with the corresponding kernel. I also found some regressions with later bug numbers that are marked as fixed, but they do not seem relevant. Before finding the backports I cloned,auto-configured, make'd, make install'd the git repository, downloaded and built the tarball etc, used several recommended ppas all to no affect (nothing has changed w/regards to the kernel detecting the device).

I believe that the problem is that the kernel driver simply is not detecting my tablet. I'm hoping for a lower diagnostic to understand what is wrong (e.g did I leave some remnant from an older attempt somewhere that is conflicting?).

$ uname -a
Linux gandalf *2.6.35-27-generic* #48-Ubuntu SMP Tue Feb 22 20:25:46 UTC 2011 x86_64 GNU/Linux

$ lsusb
Bus 008 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 007 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
*Bus 001 Device 013: ID 056a:00d8 Wacom Co., Ltd* 
Bus 001 Device 012: ID 045e:02ae Microsoft Corp. 
Bus 001 Device 011: ID 045e:02ad Microsoft Corp. 
Bus 001 Device 010: ID 0930:6545 Toshiba Corp. Kingston DataTraveler 2.0 Stick (4GB) / PNY Attache 4GB Stick
Bus 001 Device 009: ID 0510:0032 Sejin Electron, Inc. 
Bus 001 Device 008: ID 1a7c:0068  
Bus 001 Device 007: ID 045e:02b0 Microsoft Corp. 
Bus 001 Device 006: ID 05e3:0605 Genesys Logic, Inc. USB 2.0 Hub [ednet]
Bus 001 Device 005: ID 05ac:921c Apple, Inc. 
Bus 001 Device 004: ID 0409:005a NEC Corp. HighSpeed Hub
Bus 001 Device 002: ID 05ac:911c Apple, Inc. 
Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

dday@gandalf:~$ sudo modprobe wacom
dday@gandalf:~$ sudo modinfo wacom
filename:       /lib/modules/*2.6.35-27-generic*/updates/input/wacom.ko
license:        GPL
description:    USB Wacom tablet driver
author:         Vojtech Pavlik <vojtech@ucw.cz>
license:        GPL
description:    USB Wacom tablet driver
author:         Vojtech Pavlik <vojtech@ucw.cz>
srcversion:     CD1FF0A266EC3F64CFB8522

$cat /proc/modules | grep wacom
w*acom 32894 0 - Live 0xffffffffa04c8000*

As far as I can tell, everything is good so far (the USB protocols are working and the tablet identifies itself). The next place is where I thing the problem as per this debugging hint on sourceforge. From this output I conclude that the k*ernel is not recognizing my device*.

$ cat /proc/bus/usb/devices
cat: /proc/bus/usb/devices: No such file or directory
dday@gandalf:~$ cat /proc/bus/input/devices 
I: Bus=0019 Vendor=0000 Product=0001 Version=0000
N: Name="Power Button"
P: Phys=PNP0C0C/button/input0
S: Sysfs=/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input0
U: Uniq=
H: Handlers=kbd event0 
B: EV=3
B: KEY=10000000000000 0

I: Bus=0019 Vendor=0000 Product=0001 Version=0000
N: Name="Power Button"
P: Phys=LNXPWRBN/button/input0
S: Sysfs=/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input1
U: Uniq=
H: Handlers=kbd event1 
B: EV=3
B: KEY=10000000000000 0

I: Bus=0003 Vendor=1a7c Product=0068 Version=0110
N: Name="Kingsis Peripherals  Evoluent VerticalMouse 3 "
P: Phys=usb-0000:00:1a.7-1.3.1/input0
S: Sysfs=/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.7/usb1/1-1/1-1.3/1-1.3.1/1-1.3.1:1.0/input/input2
U: Uniq=
H: Handlers=mouse0 event2 
B: EV=17
B: KEY=1f0000 0 0 0 0
B: REL=103
B: MSC=10

I: Bus=0003 Vendor=0510 Product=0032 Version=0110
N: Name="SEJIN SEJIN USB joint Keyboard"
P: Phys=usb-0000:00:1a.7-1.3.3/input0
S: Sysfs=/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.7/usb1/1-1/1-1.3/1-1.3.3/1-1.3.3:1.0/input/input3
U: Uniq=
H: Handlers=sysrq kbd event3 
B: EV=120013
B: KEY=1000000000007 ff980000000007ff febeffdfffefffff fffffffffffffffe
B: MSC=10
B: LED=1f

I: Bus=0019 Vendor=0000 Product=0000 Version=0000
N: Name="Dell WMI hotkeys"
P: Phys=wmi/input0
S: Sysfs=/devices/virtual/input/input6
U: Uniq=
H: Handlers=rfkill kbd event4 
B: EV=3
B: KEY=500b00000000 200300000 0 0

I: Bus=0000 Vendor=b216 Product=0002 Version=0000
N: Name="btnx keyboard"
P: Phys=
S: Sysfs=/devices/virtual/input/input19
U: Uniq=
H: Handlers=sysrq rfkill kbd event5 js0 
B: EV=100003
B: KEY=7fffffffffffffff ffffffffffffffff ffffffffffffffff ffffffffffffffff ffffffffffffffff ffffffffffffffff ffffffff00000000 0 ffffffffffffffff ffffffffffffffff ffffffffffffffff fffffffffffffffe

I: Bus=0000 Vendor=b216 Product=0001 Version=0000
N: Name="btnx mouse"
P: Phys=
S: Sysfs=/devices/virtual/input/input20
U: Uniq=
H: Handlers=mouse1 event6 
B: EV=7
B: KEY=ffffffff ffffffffffffffff 0 0 0 0
B: REL=103

$ cat /sys/bus/usb/devices/*/product
Xbox NUI Audio
Xbox NUI Motor
Xbox NUI Camera
Apple Cinema HD Display
Evoluent VerticalMouse 3 
CTH-661
SEJIN USB joint Keyboard
DataTraveler G3 
USB2.0 Hub
EHCI Host Controller
EHCI Host Controller
UHCI Host Controller
UHCI Host Controller
UHCI Host Controller
UHCI Host Controller
UHCI Host Controller
UHCI Host Controller

----------


## Favux

Hi Derek Day,

OK, I think I followed all that.

You have the 00d8, or Bamboo Comic Medium (CTH661/S1; Product ID = 0xd8 ).  Released 10/2010, which is the problem.

You have a recent git clone of xf86-input-wacom ~0.10.11.  So you're good there as the last of my patches for the 5 new BambooPTs were committed a few weeks ago.

It looks like the back ported module wacom.ko does not have your model, as far as I can tell.  Your choices are to manually patch the linuxwacom 0.8.8-10 wacom_wac.c with your model, described in post #2 on this thread, or install input-wacom-0.10.10-2.  I'd go with input-wacom.  Instructions are in the alternate section 2 of the linuwacom HOW TO.  That's of course if you can not wait for Natty with kernel 2.6.38, which I'm pretty sure has your model.

----------


## Derek Day

Thanks, Favux.

I went through a little frustration here until I figured out your instructions better. I believe you meant to say Alternate Section *1* because then the rest of your advice matches up. I'll leave the narrative here in case it helps others.
==================================================  ======
Since I'm on a 64 bit kernel so I have been adding the extra libdir option per the comments on source forge. Your comment here in Section 2, led me to remove this.

dday@gandalf:/usr/src/xf86-input-wacom$ locate evdev_drv.so
/usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

I also seem to have gotten a lot more updates with the manual dependency install vs the build-dep. I am not sure whether that is a result of updating my kernel when I switched to maverick-proposed or if I missed something.

So I was excited to run the build, thinking I'd finally get my own wacom.ko, however there is no wakom.ko built.
==================================================  ======

Then I figured out that I was reading Section 2, and realized there was a distinction between xf86-input-wacom and input-wacom -- so I went back to alternate section 1 -- not only did the rest of your advice make more sense, but it successfully generated a wacom.ko, so now I will reboot and see what happens. I will update this post as soon as I know.

UPDATE: After rebooting, dmesg and /proc/bus/input/devices still show that my tablet is not recognized. I will take a look at the source file you referenced, make sure my device id is there, and see if I can update the output in dmesg when the module is loaded -- as a sanity check to make sure I've copied the right files, and the right files are being built. Is there any other debugging I can do to see what calls are being made when I plug in the USB cable? I think I'd also be fine with moving to Natty early if that is my best option.

Thanks,
Derek

----------


## Favux

Hi Derek,

Sorry about the typo, I did mean 1 not 2.

Several things could be happening.  If you installed a dkms for wacom.ko it will over ride your new compiled input-wacom.ko.  Also I don't know if the back port wacom.ko in /lib/modules/2.6.35-27-generic/updates/input/wacom.ko will do something similar.

Another thing is you have to have xserver-xorg-input-all installed.  Check on that.  Since Karmic there is a dependency with xserver-xorg-input-wacom and removing one removes the other and installing one installs the other.  So if they both weren't installed when you compiled xf86-input-wacom (right over the old version), xf86-input-wacom won't work.

----------


## Derek Day

Hi, Favux.

Running modinfo on what should be the module that I build per your instructions in Alternate Section 1, I realized that the alias listing is showing that my model d8 is not recognized by my current driver -- meaning somehow I didn't actually get the wacom.ko I was looking for. I'm going to try again.

Questions: Can you confirm my understanding that rmmod and modprobe and/or insmod should be sufficient for reloading the driver without rebooting? These directions say a reboot is necessary, so I am proceeding along those lines -- it just takes a bit for my machine to come back up. Can you also confirm that modinfo wacom should be showing a line with a 00d8 alias in order for the driver to recognize my tablet?



```
/usr/src/input-wacom-0.10.10-2/2.6.36$ modinfo wacom
filename:       /lib/modules/2.6.35-27-generic/updates/input/wacom.ko
license:        GPL
description:    USB Wacom tablet driver
author:         Vojtech Pavlik <vojtech at ucw dot cz>
license:        GPL
description:    USB Wacom tablet driver
author:         Vojtech Pavlik <vojtech at ucw dot cz>
srcversion:     CD1FF0A266EC3F64CFB8522
alias:          usb:v056Ap0047d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v056Ap00E3d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v056Ap00E2d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v056Ap009Fd*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v056Ap009Ad*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v056Ap0093d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v056Ap0090d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v056Ap00CCd*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v056Ap00F0d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v056Ap00D3d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v056Ap00D2d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v056Ap00D1d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v056Ap00D0d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v056Ap00CEd*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v056Ap00C7d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v056Ap00C6d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v056Ap00C5d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v056Ap003Fd*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v056Ap00BCd*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v056Ap00BBd*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v056Ap00BAd*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v056Ap00B9d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v056Ap00B8d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v056Ap00B7d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v056Ap00B5d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v056Ap00B4d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v056Ap00B3d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v056Ap00B2d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v056Ap00B1d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v056Ap00B0d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v056Ap0045d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v056Ap0044d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v056Ap0043d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v056Ap0042d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v056Ap0041d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v056Ap0003d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v056Ap00C2d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v056Ap00C0d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v056Ap00C4d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v056Ap0039d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v056Ap0038d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v056Ap0037d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v056Ap0035d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v056Ap0034d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v056Ap0033d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v056Ap0032d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v056Ap0031d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v056Ap0030d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v056Ap0024d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v056Ap0023d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v056Ap0022d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v056Ap0021d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v056Ap0020d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v056Ap0069d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v056Ap0065d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v056Ap0064d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v056Ap0063d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v056Ap0062d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v056Ap0061d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v056Ap0060d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v056Ap0019d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v056Ap0018d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v056Ap0017d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v056Ap0016d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v056Ap0015d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v056Ap0014d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v056Ap0013d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v056Ap0012d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v056Ap0011d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v056Ap0010d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v056Ap0000d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
depends:        
vermagic:       2.6.35-27-generic SMP mod_unload modversions
```

----------


## Derek Day

> If you installed a dkms for wacom.ko it will over ride your new compiled input-wacom.ko.


I looked for dkms.conf files in /usr/src and only found one related to my ATI driver. So I think I am good here.



> Also I don't know if the back port wacom.ko in /lib/modules/2.6.35-27-generic/updates/input/wacom.ko will do something similar.


I think this got overwritten, however I uninstalled the backports anyway to avoid conflicts with anything that might have been compiled directly into the kernel.



> Another thing is you have to have xserver-xorg-input-all installed.  Check on that.


Check. sudo apt-get install reports that this is "already the newest version."

I did make clean, and used the autogen script (why do I feel like I ran make and make install last time?) and it looks as though I now have a driver that will look for my model.


```
/usr/src/input-wacom-0.10.10-2$ modinfo ./2.6.30/wacom.ko | grep D8srcversion:     7445F94BADDD88695837DDA
alias:          usb:v056Ap00D8d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
```

SUCCESS!  :Guitar: 

I ran insmod wacom and suddenly my my tablet started to do things. No need to reboot and it looks as though my X configuration was ok -- though I'll certainly be tweaking it now. The problem must have been that the backports wacom.ko was taking priority over the one I compiled.



```
$ dmesg | tail
[47881.272378] input: Wacom Bamboo Comic 2FG Pen as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.7/usb1/1-1/1-1.3/1-1.3.2/1-1.3.2:1.0/input/input21
[47881.278917] input: Wacom Bamboo Comic 2FG Finger as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.7/usb1/1-1/1-1.3/1-1.3.2/1-1.3.2:1.1/input/input22
[47881.280921] usbcore: registered new interface driver wacom
[47881.280925] wacom: v1.52-input-wacom-0.1:USB Wacom tablet driver
```

Thanks!

----------


## Favux

Hi Derek,

Outstanding!  So it was the back ported wacom.ko.

Need to remember that.  Run into the dkms problem all the time.  Fortunately the PPA is in the Package Manager so that's easy to uninstall.

Rebooting has worked better than modprobe forever (~2 years).  I don't know why.  Actually they may have finally fixed the problem with modprobe with a commit within the last few weeks.  I forget the details and I'm not sure I want to go to recommending modprobe anyway.  depmod -a and a reboot has just worked better for so long.

----------


## Derek Day

> Outstanding!  So it was the back ported wacom.ko.


Yes. I think its wacom.ko went to a different path than my manually copied one? I don't have my locate output anymore, but I used locate wacom.ko to make sure I'd uninstalled successfully.

After reading 11 out of 60 pages of this thread  :Popcorn: , I've realized that my next questions are both on-topic and already answered (most likely), however since I won't have time to get through this thread until Monday at the earliest, I'm hoping for a cheat sheet, current state of the art configurations, summary post etc. Hopefully I'll be able to help once I get this working.

What are the current best configuration files to use as a start? Should I use the current attachments to the first two posts or are there newer versions elsewhere?

Here is my status with regards to my Bamboo Fun/Comic 0xd8:
1. Slight irrelevant confusion with regards to product name (I ordered/purchased a Bamboo Fun), but the source code indicates that 0xd8 refers to the Comic.
2. Major confusion over the difference between "finger pad" and "finger touch" -- if I enable touch for either device, then my finger can control the X cursor.
3. Stylus and Eraser devices work great.
4. "Finger" touch/pad input is jumpy for X (Gimp is fine, Windows and OS X are fine)
5. It looks like udev rules would allow me to shorten the device names I use with xsetcom -- I probably don't care, but if it is supported, I'd rather use the shorter names.
6. I read rumers that Bamboo models had been tested to register 10 finger touch/gestures successfully -- that was one of the reasons I chose this model. I'd like to be able to eventually set up my gesture library to recognize any gesture I decide that I like. Is this model limited to 2 Finger Gestures (e.g. 2FG)? Or is that just a current MT software limitation?

Thanks!
Derek



```
$ xsetwacom --version
0.10.11
$ xinput --list
⎡ Virtual core pointer                    	id=2	[master pointer  (3)]
⎜   ↳ Virtual core XTEST pointer              	id=4	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Kingsis Peripherals  Evoluent VerticalMouse 3 	id=8	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ btnx mouse                              	id=15	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Wacom Bamboo Comic 2FG Pen eraser       	id=10	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Wacom Bamboo Comic 2FG Pen stylus       	id=11	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Wacom Bamboo Comic 2FG Finger pad       	id=12	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Wacom Bamboo Comic 2FG Finger touch     	id=17	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎣ Virtual core keyboard                   	id=3	[master keyboard (2)]
    ↳ Virtual core XTEST keyboard             	id=5	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Power Button                            	id=6	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Power Button                            	id=7	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ btnx keyboard                           	id=14	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Dell WMI hotkeys                        	id=16	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Logitech Logitech USB Headset           	id=9	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ SEJIN SEJIN USB joint Keyboard          	id=13	[slave  keyboard (3)]
$ xinput --list
⎡ Virtual core pointer                    	id=2	[master pointer  (3)]
⎜   ↳ Virtual core XTEST pointer              	id=4	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Kingsis Peripherals  Evoluent VerticalMouse 3 	id=8	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ btnx mouse                              	id=15	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Wacom Bamboo Comic 2FG Pen eraser       	id=10	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Wacom Bamboo Comic 2FG Pen stylus       	id=11	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Wacom Bamboo Comic 2FG Finger pad       	id=12	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Wacom Bamboo Comic 2FG Finger touch     	id=17	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎣ Virtual core keyboard                   	id=3	[master keyboard (2)]
    ↳ Virtual core XTEST keyboard             	id=5	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Power Button                            	id=6	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Power Button                            	id=7	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ btnx keyboard                           	id=14	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Dell WMI hotkeys                        	id=16	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Logitech Logitech USB Headset           	id=9	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ SEJIN SEJIN USB joint Keyboard          	id=13	[slave  keyboard (3)]
$ xsetwacom --version
0.10.11
$ xinput --list
⎡ Virtual core pointer                    	id=2	[master pointer  (3)]
⎜   ↳ Virtual core XTEST pointer              	id=4	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Kingsis Peripherals  Evoluent VerticalMouse 3 	id=8	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ btnx mouse                              	id=15	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Wacom Bamboo Comic 2FG Pen eraser       	id=10	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Wacom Bamboo Comic 2FG Pen stylus       	id=11	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Wacom Bamboo Comic 2FG Finger pad       	id=12	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Wacom Bamboo Comic 2FG Finger touch     	id=17	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎣ Virtual core keyboard                   	id=3	[master keyboard (2)]
    ↳ Virtual core XTEST keyboard             	id=5	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Power Button                            	id=6	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Power Button                            	id=7	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ btnx keyboard                           	id=14	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Dell WMI hotkeys                        	id=16	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Logitech Logitech USB Headset           	id=9	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ SEJIN SEJIN USB joint Keyboard          	id=13	[slave  keyboard (3)]
$ xsetwacom get "Wacom Bamboo Comic 2FG Finger pad" all
Property 'Wacom Tablet Area' does not exist on device.
Option "ToolDebugLevel" "0"
Option "TabletDebugLevel" "0"
Option "Suppress" "4"
Option "RawSample" "2"
Property 'Wacom Pressurecurve' does not exist on device.
Option "Mode" "Absolute"
Property 'Wacom Hover Click' does not exist on device.
Option "Touch" "off"
Option "Gesture" "on"
Option "ZoomDistance" "50"
Option "ScrollDistance" "20"
Option "TapTime" "250"
Option "Capacity" "-1"
Property 'Wacom Proximity Thr
Need to remember that.  Run into the dkms problem all the time.  Fortunately the PPA is in the Package Manager so that's easy to uninstall.

Rebooting has worked better than modprobe forever (~2 years).  I don't know why.  Actually they may have finally fixed the problem with modprobe with a commit within the last few weeks.  I forget the details and I'm not sure I want to go to recommending modprobe anyway.  depmod -a and a reboot has just worked better for so long.eshold' does not exist on device.
Option "Rotate" "none"
Option "RelWheelUp" "5"
Option "RelWheelDown" "4"
Option "AbsWheelUp" "4"
Option "AbsWheelDown" "5"
Option "StripLeftUp" "4"
Option "StripLeftDown" "5"
Option "StripRightUp" "4"
Option "StripRightDown" "5"
Option "RawFilter" "on"
Option "Threshold" "27"
Option "ToolID" "302"
Option "ToolSerial" "0"
Option "TabletID" "216"
$ xsetwacom get "Wacom Bamboo Comic 2FG Finger touch" all
Option "Area" "0 0 740 500"
Option "ToolDebugLevel" "0"
Option "TabletDebugLevel" "0"
Option "Suppress" "4"
Option "RawSample" "2"
Property 'Wacom Pressurecurve' does not exist on device.
Option "Mode" "Relative"
Property 'Wacom Hover Click' does not exist on device.
Option "Touch" "on"
Option "Gesture" "on"
Option "ZoomDistance" "50"
Option "ScrollDistance" "20"
Option "TapTime" "250"
Option "Capacity" "-1"
Property 'Wacom Proximity Threshold' does not exist on device.
Option "Rotate" "none"
Property 'Wacom Wheel Buttons' does not exist on device.
Property 'Wacom Wheel Buttons' does not exist on device.
Property 'Wacom Wheel Buttons' does not exist on device.
Property 'Wacom Wheel Buttons' does not exist on device.
Property 'Wacom Strip Buttons' does not exist on device.
Property 'Wacom Strip Buttons' does not exist on device.
Property 'Wacom Strip Buttons' does not exist on device.
Property 'Wacom Strip Buttons' does not exist on device.
Option "RawFilter" "on"
Option "Threshold" "27"
Option "ToolID" "305"
Option "ToolSerial" "0"
Option "TabletID" "216"
```

----------


## Tanargbob

I am going to ask a really simple question here. I hope that there is a simple answer as I am not too clever with Ubuntu.
My wife has been using her PC with Ubuntu 10.04 64 bit for a while now. She writes books and draws stuff on the thing. The PC does not have Windows at all.
In Jan I bought her Wacom Bamboo CTH 460. She was over the moon with it and has used it every day since. 
Today she opened GIMP and wanted to draw on a photo, but the Wacom does not move the cursor unless it is touching the tablet. This draws lines on her picture when she wants to select a different brush. Before she could move the pen just above the tablet and the cursor moved without drawing anything.
I have tried the Wacom on a Windows PC and it works fine there, so something has changed on here Ubuntu machine, we think that it downloaded an update yesterday and that may have changed something.
Can anyone of you experts advise in simple terms? 
The only way that I can think of getting around this is to format her drive and install Windows.

----------


## Favux

Hi Derek,



> 1. Slight irrelevant confusion with regards to product name (I ordered/purchased a Bamboo Fun), but the source code indicates that 0xd8 refers to the Comic.


IRIE first reported the 00d8 and at least in Japan it was called the Comic.  Sounds like they released it in the US as the Fun.



> 2. Major confusion over the difference between "finger pad" and "finger touch" -- if I enable touch for either device, then my finger can control the X cursor.


Finger pad is the 4 tablet buttons.  Finger touch is the 2 finger touch (2FGT).



> 4. "Finger" touch/pad input is jumpy for X (Gimp is fine, Windows and OS X are fine)


Try playing with the xinput commands under "Touch & Gesture Tips", especially the first one.



> 5. It looks like udev rules would allow me to shorten the device names I use with xsetcom -- I probably don't care, but if it is supported, I'd rather use the shorter names.


You can use the ID #'s as long as you are not hot plugging the tablet or any other usb device.  Otherwise the numbers can change which is why you probably should use the "device name".  No way to shorten them.  Have to use what _xsetwacom list_ shows you.  Well you could use an xorg.conf but then you lose hot plugging.



> 6. I read rumers that Bamboo models had been tested to register 10 finger touch/gestures successfully -- that was one of the reasons I chose this model. I'd like to be able to eventually set up my gesture library to recognize any gesture I decide that I like. Is this model limited to 2 Finger Gestures (e.g. 2FG)? Or is that just a current MT software limitation?


I believe it is limited to 2FGT.  The two special editions can do 4FGT.  However I don't know if that's due to what the hardware can do or firmware limitations.  I suppose it is possible that some or all 2FGT can do more fingers and the same for the 4FGT.  About the only digitizers around that can do 10 fingers currently are the N-Trigs, that I know about anyway.  But no one uses them at 10 fingers.


Hi Tanargbob,

There were updates to both Maverick and Lucid's kernels in the last few days.  That will seem to break the Wacom drivers.  Your wife's tablet may be on the evdev driver currently.

That's because the kernel comes with a new modules directory and has the default non-working wacom.ko module/driver in it.  So you would need to recompile a wacom.ko (part I.) and copy it into place.  Over the non-working default.

----------


## Tanargbob

That was a very quick answer, thank you.
I fear that I must now start to do some learning so that I understand what you are telling me!

----------


## Favux

Hi Tanargbob,

The wacom.ko is the usb kernel driver/module.  The default with Maverick doesn't have the Bamboo Pen and Touch's models in it.  So for your wife's Bamboo Pen to work someone must have compiled a new working wacom.ko and put it in the modules file.  Maybe through a PPA?

----------


## inof8or

Hey guys, I just ran into the same issue tanargbob has. To shed some light, I just want to chime in and say that the last time I had to install the pad again i followed favux's post here I assume tanargbob did something similar- http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1515562

Before I wasn't updating the kernel but i have been since last install because this seemed to resolve the update issues up till now. I kinda understand whats going on here but I'm not too sure on how to implement the solution cause Im a noob, Ill read further into it. But from what Im gather it seems that the new driver needs to be replaced with the old one right? 

I'll would like to thank favux for being all over the ubuntu wacom issues like butter on bread. Your a big help! Thank You

Unfortunately i think some of these wacom threads are getting a little tough to parse through. Hopefully everything lands in narwhal by default and eliminates post like mine. haha

----------


## Tanargbob

Favux, Thank you once again for being patient and trying to explain things to me, but I think that you may overestimate my competence a little. 
I went back to the first page of this thread and copied the lines into a terminal (scary!) but got as far as the second line in the second box and it told me that it would not do that bit.
I think that it will be so long Ubuntu, hello Windows within the next 24 hours.

----------


## Favux

Hi inof8or,

Welcome to Ubuntu forums!

Actually it is the other way around.  The default wacom.ko with Maverick is from linuxwacom 0.8.4-4 I think and the Bamboo P&T models aren't in it.  The linuxwacom in the HOW TO is 0.8.8-10 and does have the 5 original model Bamboo P&T's in it.  That's why you need to recompile it and copy it over the old wacom.ko the new kernel installed in its new modules directory.  Just to make it more fun the new input-wacom-0.10.10-2 now has all 10 Bamboo P&T models so you can use that in Maverick if you want.

To make it even more fun linuxwacom-0.8.8-11 was just released.  I'm not sure what models are in it.  The 5 original ones I'm sure.  But the tar for it isn't posted yet I think.


Hi Tanargbob,

It's not that hard, I promise.  Are you talking about the wget command?  Maybe the sourceforge download site was down temporarily?

But you don't have to compile to get your wife's Bamboo Pen working.  That's what the two PPA's I link to before Part I. are for.  DoctorMO just updated his so that should work for you and your wife.

----------


## Tanargbob

I did look at the Martin Owens PPA, but am not sure what a PPA is. It is late at night here now, so in the morning I'll get on the wifes PC and see if I can follow the instructions that he gives.
You must be a very patient person to take the time to help out idiots like me, but I am grateful for the encouragement. Thank you.

----------


## Tanargbob

I have now done the PPA from Martin Owens and told the PC to re-install the files from his PPA. 
It has worked! The Bamboo is now working, not quite the same as before, but the wife tells me that she can work with it as it is now. 
A heartfelt thank you for your help Favux.

----------


## inof8or

Thanks for the welcome favux again your a model forum member. I'm not new though, I forgot my password cause I haven't been on in so long, I went by miniyak previously.

@Favux If what your saying is true if i do a update on my hp tc4400 tablet with maverick and no pre-existing wacom.ko on it like in the case of my main laptop with lucid, then my bamboo pen should work By default? If so thats Great! 

@tanargbob - If you could link to where you found your solution that would be great. I going to wait to upgrade to the narwhal so having this fix in the mean time would be a big help.

----------


## Favux

Hi inof8or aka miniyak,




> if i do a update on my hp tc4400 tablet with maverick and no pre-existing wacom.ko on it like in the case of my main laptop with lucid, then my bamboo pen should work By default?


Not quite, that will be true with Natty.  The default wacom.ko with the Maverick kernel does not support the BambooPTs.

I link to both PPAs in the HOW TO but here's Martin's and IRIE's again:
https://launchpad.net/~doctormo/+archive/wacom-plus
https://launchpad.net/~irie/+archive/wacom

----------


## Babuloseo

I have tried everything, but still to no luck my wacom bambboo touch and pen is still not working :/

EDIT: Its working after reading previous posts, and typing sudo modprobe wacom.

lsmod | grep wacom

gives 

wacom                  29673  0 


 :Smile: 

Keep it up developers! Keep going L :Very Happy:

----------


## niroma

My Bamboo Pen (CTL-460) has been working perfectly (using 32 bit Ubuntu 10.04LTS) since  installation ½ a year ago until the last kernel update a couple of days  ago.
Since then the LED lights up as usual and the cursor moves with the pen  until I tap it on the tablet the first time. After that it only moves when  tapping or dragging on the tablet.
Seems like the same problem that Tanargbob had.
I have tried to use the PPA from Martin Owens but probably missed something. No success.

Some system info:
nro@putte:~$ uname -r
2.6.32-29-generic-pae

nro@putte:~$ xinput --list
⎡ Virtual core pointer                        id=2    [master pointer  (3)]
⎜   ↳ Virtual core XTEST pointer                  id=4    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Wacom Bamboo 4x5 Pen                        id=8    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Wacom Bamboo 4x5 Finger                     id=9    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse             id=11    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Macintosh mouse button emulation            id=12    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎣ Virtual core keyboard                       id=3    [master keyboard (2)]
    ↳ Virtual core XTEST keyboard                 id=5    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Power Button                                id=6    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Power Button                                id=7    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ AT Translated Set 2 keyboard                id=10    [slave  keyboard (3)]

nro@putte:~$ lsmod | grep wacom
wacom                  29594  0

nro@putte:~$ xsetwacom -V
0.10.11

nro@putte:~$ modinfo -n wacom
/lib/modules/2.6.32-29-generic-pae/updates/dkms/wacom.ko

nro@putte:~$ modinfo -d wacom
USB Wacom tablet driver
USB Wacom tablet driver

nro@putte:~$ lsusb
Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 004 Device 002: ID 056a:00d4 Wacom Co., Ltd 
Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

nro@putte:~$ cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep LoadModule
(II) LoadModule: "extmod"
(II) LoadModule: "dbe"
(II) LoadModule: "glx"
(II) LoadModule: "record"
(II) LoadModule: "dri"
(II) LoadModule: "dri2"
(II) LoadModule: "nouveau"
(II) LoadModule: "nv"
(II) LoadModule: "vesa"
(II) LoadModule: "fbdev"
(II) LoadModule: "fbdevhw"
(II) LoadModule: "dri"
(II) LoadModule: "fb"
(II) LoadModule: "exa"
(II) LoadModule: "shadowfb"
(II) LoadModule: "evdev"
(II) LoadModule: "synaptics"

nro@putte:~$ dmesg | grep wacom
[   13.976208] usbcore: registered new interface driver wacom
[   13.976763] wacom: v1.52-pc-0.3:USB Wacom tablet driver

Thanks in advance!

----------


## inof8or

Ok, still no luck for me. I added those PPAs and upgraded wacom-dkms, but xserver-xorg-input-wacom has a dependency synaptic can't find



```
Depends: xorg-input-abi-11.0  but it is not installable
  Depends: xserver-xorg-core (>=2:1.8.99.905-1ubuntu3) but 2:1.7.6-2ubuntu7.5 is to be installed
```

Would I be right in assuming that this dependency is a Maverick package? or is it possible to get it into lucid? Tanargbob & babuloseo are you on Mavrick?

Upgrading to mavrick might be the simple fix to this but with natty around the corner i would rather wait.

----------


## Fenec

Hi there!

Favux, 
i've read and followed steps of your HOW TO but my P&T still doesn't work at all. I have Ubuntu 10.10.

lsmod | grep wacom
gives me 
wacom 29670 0 

 lsusb                                                                                       
Bus 005 Device 004: ID 056a:00d6 Wacom Co., Ltd 
i followed steps for new models compling linuxwacom. no changes to xf86-input-wacom added since i'm having latest version from git repo.

and my
uname -r
2.6.35-22-generic

I have almost the same data as niroma do, but xinput --list doesn't show any wacom devices. neither xsetwacom do.
and of course i'm getting:
Cannot find device 'Wacom BambooFun 4x5 
running .xsetwacom.sh

Is there anything I should check?

----------


## aaaaalex

Hello Fennec, 

I also have the new Model (lsusb -> Bus 002 Device 003: ID 056a:00d6 Wacom Co., Ltd ) and could not get it to work. 

Here is what I did (with some help of Favux over the mailing List):

If you have the Dr Mo PPA among your repositories, remove it - it did NOT work with my device. (Of course this will probably change very soon  :Wink: 



```
sudo apt-get purge wacom-dkms xserver-xorg-input-wacom
```

Get it going from IRIE Shinsuke's PPA



```
sudo add-apt-repository ppa:irie/wacom
```

then of course 



```
sudo apt-get install wacom-dkms xserver-xorg-input-wacom
```

After a Reboot Pen & Touch are working.

Now to the interesting bit... Setting it all up the way i want it too.

@FAVUX: I am getting an error trying to grap your sample scripts from Post #1 - Am i clicking the button wrong?  :Very Happy:

----------


## Fenec

aaaaalex,

you're a god! this makes my p&t start working! thx!

but eraser doesn't work with default settings.

----------


## Derek Day

Favux. Thank you very much for all your assistance; this is encouraging.




> Try playing with the xinput commands under "Touch & Gesture Tips", especially the first one.


Touch is now working decently enough that I've unplugged my mouse. I'm still getting very limited gesture support and any vertical movement causes the cursor to be very jumpy (cursor stops and starts). The right-click gesture often works, but left-click, scrolling etc are all AWOL. Horizontal only movement is working fine.

I'm using the xsetwacom.sh script from post #1 as well as the corresponding x.conf.d files. Are these up-to-date with the discussions later on in the thread? Is there any way to dump tablet events to avoid trial-and-error tuning? Nothing I've done so far seems to reliably improve gesture recognition.

Thanks!
Derek

----------


## Favux

Hi Derek,

If your xf86-input-wacom is older than about a week reclone it.  Yes we're back to cloning.  Chris added an important change for single finger left click 7 days ago and you'll want it.  See if that helps with the gestures.  To get everything you use the xsetwacom get command with the "all" parameter.  I just added some of that stuff to _man xsetwacom_ so you'll get that too with a reclone.

Also new stuff just added to the linuxwacom project mediawiki:
http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawik..._Configuration
http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawik...le=Xorg.conf.d
http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawik...ets_with_Touch

I've spent a bit of time on this stuff so hopefully someone will look at it.  Hope it answers some of your questions.


@inof8or,

I'm not sure where you are.  Have you told us your tablet model?  Enter _lsusb_ in a terminal.  It's the product ID we want.  You only used one PPA right, not both?  It's looking like Martin's doesn't support the 5 latest models yet.  IRIE's does because he has input-wacom in it, see last few posts above.  If you did install both you need to remove Martin's through Synaptic so the dkms stuff with it stops interfering.


@niroma,

Not sure what's going on with the Pen.  Martin's PPA or doing Part I should support it.  The same as for Tanargbob above.  What do you see when you enter _xinput list_ in a terminal?  Thinking about it I seem to vaguely remember the Pen accidentally being left out of one of the kernels but I didn't think that affected Lucid or Maverick and besides it got fixed.

----------


## Derek Day

Is there a list of supported gestures somewhere that I missed? I'm looking forward to MT/gesture support in Natty and beyond. I'm using this pad to avoid aggravating a repetitive stress injury, so if I can avoid going back and forth to my keyboard very often it will be good.




> Yes we're back to cloning.  Chris added an important change for single finger left click 7 days ago and you'll want it.  See if that helps with the gestures.


Left click is working now (though its too sensitive), right-click is not sensitive enough, scrolling doesn't seem to work at all, and zoom usually doesn't work.

I've been trying to make left-click less sensitive by increasing the Threshold -- at first this works, but over time the threshold seems to drop, to the point where the lightest touch on the tablet to move the cursor is closing windows, following links in Chrome, and so forth.

Vertical motion is much better, but is still a little bumpy -- when the vertical tracking stops it feels like that is when a random left-click is likely to occur.

Right-click sometimes works and sometimes just causes my cursor to jump (as if I were using a single-touch pad).

Scrolling and Zooming are pretty much non-functional, though when I try the pinch gestures my browser pages sometimes zoom out.




> Also new stuff just added to the linuxwacom project mediawiki:
> http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawik..._Configuration
> http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawik...le=Xorg.conf.d
> http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawik...ets_with_Touch
> 
> I've spent a bit of time on this stuff so hopefully someone will look at it.  Hope it answers some of your questions.


They did answer some questions -- for example since I am using X 1.9 I found out why 2 out of my 4 x.org.d wacom sections were not doing anything for me. Thanks!

----------


## Favux

At this point I'm not sure why you are having troubles.  I'm not seeing them, although zoom does kind of lag.  You've cleaned up the xorg.conf.d.  Did you check to make sure you don't have 2 xsetwacom executables (see Troubleshooting).

For scrolling have you tried changing your ScrollDistance, maybe from 20 to 18 and see if that makes it more sensitive?  And try playing with ZoomDistance.

For right click one finger is down and then you tap with the second finger.  Not both fingers at once.

No list but they are:
single finger left click
double finger right click
two finger vertical and horizontal scroll
pinch zoom

----------


## niroma

Hi Favux,

I have installed the PPA from Martin but it makes no differens to the pen functioning.

xinput list gives:
⎡ Virtual core pointer                        id=2    [master pointer  (3)]
⎜   ↳ Virtual core XTEST pointer                  id=4    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Wacom Bamboo 4x5 Pen                        id=8    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Wacom Bamboo 4x5 Finger                     id=9    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse             id=11    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Macintosh mouse button emulation            id=12    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎣ Virtual core keyboard                       id=3    [master keyboard (2)]
    ↳ Virtual core XTEST keyboard                 id=5    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Power Button                                id=6    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Power Button                                id=7    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ AT Translated Set 2 keyboard                id=10    [slave  keyboard (3)]

uname -r
2.6.32-29-generic-pae

I have also tried Iries PPA but it doesen't support Lucid (10.04) at all.

I found this bug report yesterday, which describes exactly my problem:
http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-b...sg2787279.html

How can I revert back to the previous xserver-xorg-input-wacom?

Thank you for helping us "not knowings" out!

----------


## Favux

Alright go to Synaptics and remove Martin's PPA.  Hopefully that will remove the dkms stuff too which will otherwise get in the way.  Sounds like the PPA doesn't work for the pae kernel.

With the pae kernel my guess is when you're doing part I. to compile the wacom.ko you need to change:


```
sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic
```

to


```
sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic-pae
```

You could enter your kernel number in Search in Synaptics and check if there is a headers like that.  It would look something like linux-headers-2.6.32-29-generic-pae.  If so then we're probably on the right track.  You'll have it when you see in the configure output, near the end where the will/can build table is, if it shows _wacom.o  yes_.

----------


## dayzman

I have a Bamboo P&T (0xD6) on a dual-mon setup and the pen works fine. With touch, however, it's very choppy. It can't be a hardware issue because it's very smooth on Windows. I haven't done any configuration in 50-wacom.conf or xorg.conf because I don't think configuring touch there should make much difference -- or should it?

Does anyone know how I can make it less choppy?

Thanks a lot

----------


## Favux

Hi dayzman,

Touch shouldn't be choppy with the current xf86-input-wacom.  What release of Ubuntu are you using?  And you're right xorg.conf.d or xorg.conf configuration probably wouldn't make a difference.

Instead of choppy do you mean maybe over accelerated?

----------


## dayzman

> Hi dayzman,
> 
> Touch shouldn't be choppy with the current xf86-input-wacom.  What release of Ubuntu are you using?  And you're right xorg.conf.d or xorg.conf configuration probably wouldn't make a difference.
> 
> Instead of choppy do you mean maybe over accelerated?


Hi Favux,

I'm on Maverick (2.6.35-22-generic) 64bits. What happens is that, say, if I slowly roll my finger on the pad, the cursor doesn't move along like on Windows. Instead, the cursor jumps only when my finger is rolled onto the side, and jumps again by the same distance if I were to continue rolling until it reaches the same angle. If I were to swipe on the pad, then the cursor movement looks choppy. It seems like the resolution isn't translated properly or something. Perhaps it's a sensitivity issue? Or is it an acceleration one?

----------


## Favux

Well that does sound like an early version of xf86-input-wacom.  I'm just not seeing that since the last round of touch fixes in January.  You've cloned the git repository I presume?

What did you use for the wacom.ko?  Since it's a d6 you needed either input-wacom or a patched linuxwacom 0.8.8-11.

Using _xinput list_ to find your device name let's see what list-props tells us:


```
xinput list-props "device name"
```

----------


## dayzman

> Well that does sound like an early version of xf86-input-wacom.  I'm just not seeing that since the last round of touch fixes in January.  You've cloned the git repository I presume?
> 
> What did you use for the wacom.ko?  Since it's a d6 you needed either input-wacom or a patched linuxwacom 0.8.8-11.
> 
> Using _xinput list_ to find your device name let's see what list-props tells us:
> 
> 
> ```
> xinput list-props "device name"
> ```


Yes, I cloned the git repo and I added the structs etc. for d6 into wacom_wac.c.

My device names are:



```
⎜   ↳ Wacom BambooPT 2FG 4x5 Pen eraser       	id=8	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Wacom BambooPT 2FG 4x5 Pen stylus       	id=9	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Wacom BambooPT 2FG 4x5 Finger pad       	id=10	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Wacom BambooPT 2FG 4x5 Finger touch     	id=11	[slave  pointer  (2)]
```

xinput list-props "Wacom BambooPT 2FG 4x5 Finger touch" gives:



```

Device 'Wacom BambooPT 2FG 4x5 Finger touch':
	Device Enabled (121):	1
	Coordinate Transformation Matrix (123):	1.000000, 0.000000, 0.000000, 0.000000, 1.000000, 0.000000, 0.000000, 0.000000, 1.000000
	Device Accel Profile (242):	0
	Device Accel Constant Deceleration (243):	1.000000
	Device Accel Adaptive Deceleration (244):	1.000000
	Device Accel Velocity Scaling (245):	10.000000
	Wacom Tablet Area (251):	0, 0, 480, 320
	Wacom Rotation (252):	0
	Wacom Serial IDs (254):	214, 0, 3, 0
	Wacom Capacity (255):	-1
	Wacom Pressure Threshold (256):	27
	Wacom Sample and Suppress (257):	2, 4
	Wacom Enable Touch (258):	1
	Wacom Enable Touch Gesture (259):	1
	Wacom Touch Gesture Parameters (260):	50, 20, 250
	Wacom Tool Type (261):	"TOUCH" (270)
	Wacom Button Actions (262):	"None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0)
	Wacom Debug Levels (263):	0, 0
```

Thanks

----------


## Favux

OK, your Velocity Scaling seems wrong, I think it should be 1.0 not 10.  I might be mis-remembering the default but maybe its a difference between linuxwacom and input-wacom.  I'm using input-wacom 0.10.10-2.  Anyway see the xinput commands near the bottom of the HOW TO in _Touch & Gesture Tips for the Bamboo in Linux_ to adjust those values.  I've got my current values posted.  See if adjusting those parameters help.  Normally you'd concentrate on Constant Deceleration but like I said I'm wondering about your Velocity Scaling.

----------


## dayzman

> OK, your Velocity Scaling seems wrong, I think it should be 1.0 not 10.  I might be mis-remembering the default but maybe its a difference between linuxwacom and input-wacom.  I'm using input-wacom 0.10.10-2.  Anyway see the xinput commands near the bottom of the HOW TO in _Touch & Gesture Tips for the Bamboo in Linux_ to adjust those values.  I've got my current values posted.  See if adjusting those parameters help.  Normally you'd concentrate on Constant Deceleration but like I said I'm wondering about your Velocity Scaling.


Do you know what that parameter does? I've tried changing it to 1.000, 0.000, and even 1000.000, but it's all the same.

----------


## Favux

Here's the best I can do:  http://www.x.org/wiki/Development/Do...erAcceleration

----------


## Derek Day

> At this point I'm not sure why you are having troubles.  I'm not seeing them, although zoom does kind of lag.  You've cleaned up the xorg.conf.d.  Did you check to make sure you don't have 2 xsetwacom executables (see Troubleshooting).


Sure enough, I had a different xsetwacom in /usr/local/bin. I got some strangeness when I replaced it with the xsetwacom that I built yesterday. In one of my previous failed attempts, I must have left out the --prefix=/usr from the autoconfigure commandline.

BTW: My build procedure was apt-get update/upgrade, git pull, make clean, autoconfigure, make, sudo make install, restart. I did nothing else last night besides trying to tweak my settings.



```
~ $ xsetwacom --version
0.10.99
~ $ ./.xsetwacom.sh
X Error of failed request:  BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation)
  Major opcode of failed request:  146 (XInputExtension)
  Minor opcode of failed request:  37 (X_ChangeDeviceProperty)
  Value in failed request:  0x0
  Serial number of failed request:  19
  Current serial number in output stream:  23
X Error of failed request:  BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation)
  Major opcode of failed request:  146 (XInputExtension)
  Minor opcode of failed request:  37 (X_ChangeDeviceProperty)
  Value in failed request:  0x0
  Serial number of failed request:  19
  Current serial number in output stream:  23
X Error of failed request:  BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation)
  Major opcode of failed request:  146 (XInputExtension)
  Minor opcode of failed request:  37 (X_ChangeDeviceProperty)
  Value in failed request:  0x0
  Serial number of failed request:  19
  Current serial number in output stream:  23
X Error of failed request:  BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation)
  Major opcode of failed request:  146 (XInputExtension)
  Minor opcode of failed request:  37 (X_ChangeDeviceProperty)
  Value in failed request:  0x0
  Serial number of failed request:  19
  Current serial number in output stream:  23
X Error of failed request:  BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation)
  Major opcode of failed request:  146 (XInputExtension)
  Minor opcode of failed request:  37 (X_ChangeDeviceProperty)
  Value in failed request:  0x0
  Serial number of failed request:  19
  Current serial number in output stream:  23
Button number does not exist on device.
```

Note, I got rid of the last error by going back to button 4 instead of button 8 -- the setting still is not sticking for button 4, while the other buttons may be configured with no trouble. BTW, it seems that get all is not reporting the new Button N mappings (which replaced the ButtonN settings).

Despite the error messages, xsetwacom get seems to show all the settings I chose. I'm restarting...

UPDATE: No luck with restarting, the problem persists. I've tried messing with xinput set-prop "Wacom Bamboo Comic 2FG Finger touch" for "AccelerationProfile", "Device Accel Constant Deceleration",  "Device Accel Adaptive Deceleration", and "Device Accel Velocity Scaling". I had myself convinced that these were doing something for me, until I started putting in some extreme values without any noticeable change. So, I can turn touch on and off using xsetwacom, but that is about all I can tweak besides [some of] the buttons. I think I have some other conflicts going on -- like double acceleration or deceleration settings somewhere. Can someone give me a test that is obvious with your tablet?

Thanks,
Derek

----------


## Favux

Helps to check each line individually in a terminal so you can pinpoint which one is spitting out the errors.

Anyway at this point I'm wondering if your xsetwacom executable doesn't match your current version of xsetwacom/xf86-input-wacom.  In other words the one you deleted in the wrong location belonged to your current xf86-input-wacom install.  I'd reclone xf86-input-wacom, paying attention the the flag, to make sure everything is compatible.  The new xsetwacom executable would be copied over the current one.

And you realize a bunch of the parameter names changed starting with 0.10.11, correct?

----------


## niroma

Still no success with my CTL-460.
I have followed I and II but nothing changes. The cursor stops moving when pen hits the tablet and only moves if touching pen on another point or draws with the pen on the tablet.

I would still like to try revert back to the previous xserver-xorg-input-wacom. But how do I do that?

----------


## Favux

You should be able to go to Synaptic Package Manager and search wacom and then tell it to install the wacom package.

Any errors when you compiled the wacom.ko.  Did it tell you it would build it?  Entering _lsmod | grep wacom_ in a terminal shows that wacom is auto-loading?

Maybe you need the 50-wacom.conf file?  Does:


```
xinput list-props "Wacom Bamboo 4x5 Pen"
```

show the stylus on the Wacom driver?

----------


## niroma

In Synaptic I only get xserver-xorg-input-wacom when searching for wacom. When I had Martins PPA in the software sources a search also returned the DKMS-package.

I did not get any errors when compiling and I got the supposed yes for wacom.ko.
_lsmod | grep wacom_ gives:
wacom                  30693  0

I'm not shure if you mean that the cursor position should be shown for
xinput list-props "Wacom Bamboo 4x5 Pen".

I get the following, with the pen hoovering over the center of the tablet area:
Device 'Wacom Bamboo 4x5 Pen':
    Device Enabled (117):    1
    Device Accel Profile (239):    0
    Device Accel Constant Deceleration (240):    1.000000
    Device Accel Adaptive Deceleration (242):    1.000000
    Device Accel Velocity Scaling (243):    10.000000
    Evdev Reopen Attempts (234):    10
    Evdev Axis Inversion (244):    0, 0
    Evdev Axis Calibration (245):    <no items>
    Evdev Axes Swap (246):    0
    Axis Labels (247):    "Abs X" (236), "Abs Y" (237), "Abs Pressure" (238), "None" (0)
    Button Labels (248):    "Button Unknown" (235), "Button Unknown" (235), "Button Unknown" (235), "Button Wheel Up" (121), "Button Wheel Down" (122), "Button Horiz Wheel Left" (123), "Button Horiz Wheel Right" (124)
    Evdev Middle Button Emulation (249):    2
    Evdev Middle Button Timeout (250):    50
    Evdev Wheel Emulation (251):    0
    Evdev Wheel Emulation Axes (252):    0, 0, 4, 5
    Evdev Wheel Emulation Inertia (253):    10
    Evdev Wheel Emulation Timeout (254):    200
    Evdev Wheel Emulation Button (255):    4
    Evdev Drag Lock Buttons (256):    0

----------


## niroma

I got my pen working again by reverting back to the previous xserver-xorg-input-wacom.

I removed the newer one 
xserver-xorg-input-wacom (1:0.10.11-0ubuntu7)

using Synaptic. Then downloaded the previous one (.deb-file) from
https://launchpad.net/~doctormo/+arc...ildjob/1940815

After installation and rebooting my pen works as it used to!

Thanks for helping!

Of course it would have been nicer to succed with the latest driver.

----------


## dayzman

> Here's the best I can do:  http://www.x.org/wiki/Development/Do...erAcceleration


I've now changed the RawSample to "1" and it has slightly improved. It's still choppy though. It seems like a sampling issue because if I were to swipe on the pad, it temporarily stops midway. Perhaps the sampling rate is too low on newer models?

Thanks

----------


## aaaaalex

I am trying to set up my P&T Stylus and Pad Buttons with xsetwacom in a script based on FAVUX's xsetwacom.sh from Post #1.  

E.g. for replicatingn the Touch on/off funtionality from Win$ by calling the touchtoggle script i get:



```
ak@black:~/bamboo$ xsetwacom set "Wacom BambooPT 2FG 4x5 Finger pad" Button1 "key ctrl shift alt t"
Parameter 'Button1' is no longer in use. It was replaced with 'Button'.
ak@black:~/bamboo$ xsetwacom set "Wacom BambooPT 2FG 4x5 Finger pad" "Button 1" "key ctrl shift alt t"
Parameter 'Button 1' is no longer in use. It was replaced with 'Button'.
```

I get the same message for all Buttons on the pad and for the stylus pen. Listing the available parameters does not show anything even close to 'Button':



```
ak@black:~/bamboo$ xsetwacom --get "Wacom BambooPT 2FG 4x5 Finger pad" all
Property 'Wacom Tablet Area' does not exist on device.
Option "ToolDebugLevel" "0"
Option "TabletDebugLevel" "0"
Option "Suppress" "2"
Option "RawSample" "4"
Property 'Wacom Pressurecurve' does not exist on device.
Option "Mode" "Absolute"
Property 'Wacom Hover Click' does not exist on device.
Option "Touch" "on"
Option "Gesture" "on"
Option "ZoomDistance" "50"
Option "ScrollDistance" "20"
Option "TapTime" "250"
Option "Capacity" "-1"
Property 'Wacom Proximity Threshold' does not exist on device.
Option "Rotate" "none"
Option "RelWheelUp" "5"
Option "RelWheelDown" "4"
Option "AbsWheelUp" "4"
Option "AbsWheelDown" "5"
Option "StripLeftUp" "4"
Option "StripLeftDown" "5"
Option "StripRightUp" "4"
Option "StripRightDown" "5"
Option "Threshold" "27"
Option "ToolID" "570"
Option "ToolSerial" "0"
Option "TabletID" "214"
```

Apart from that i have not been able to produce and controlled gesture using touch, i.e. zoom or scroll. Sometimes in Firefox the page zooms in when i am trying to make it scroll and seemingly random effect like that. for now it only moves my mouse - making seemingly random clicks from time to time.

Furthermore I have noticed the Stylus to be all 'wobbly/jumpy' in Gimp as compared to the Bamboo Pen i had until a few days ago, making it really hard to hit the right spot. But one thing at a time - buttons first?

Can anyone confirm the Button situation? I'd love to test any possible improvements as soon as i get a go.

----------


## Favux

Hi niroma,

Another Bamboo Pen on Lucid had the same problem.  It turned out the 10-wacom.conf in /usr/lib/X11/xorg.conf.d wasn't there.  That could explain why your list-props output showed the stylus on the evdev driver and not the wacom one.  There was no configuration file to place it on the wacom driver.  Some sort of packaging snafu with the recent update.  Using Martin's PPA for Lucid copied a new wacom.conf into place.  If that's right you can update and just make sure that the wacom.conf contents in the how to are in your 10-wacom.conf.


Hi dayzman,

Good.  It turns out RawSample and Suppress weren't working correctly.  Oops.  They just fixed it about 2 days ago, and 2 hours ago fixed the divide by zero problem when you set RawSample to 0.  So how recent is your xf86-input-wacom?


Hi aaaaalex,

The message is garbled.  It should be saying:


```
Parameter 'Button1' is no longer in use. It was replaced with 'Button 1'.
```

In other words a space was added between button and 1 so _Button1_ becomes _Button 1_ starting with xf86-input-wacom.  Other parameter names changed to, see:  http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawik...arameter_Names  Update all changed parameter names.

----------


## aaaaalex

> The message is garbled.  It should be saying:
> 
> 
> ```
> Parameter 'Button1' is no longer in use. It was replaced with 'Button 1'.
> ```
> 
> In other words a space was added between button and 1 so _Button1_ becomes _Button 1_ starting with xf86-input-wacom.  Other parameter names changed to, see:  http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawik...arameter_Names  Update all changed parameter names.


FAVUX: Thanks for confirming what I had guessed, unfortunately that has already been tried before my last post sorry for not making that more obvious to your busy eyes:



```
ak@black:~$ xsetwacom get "Wacom BambooPT 2FG 4x5 Finger pad" "Button 1" "key ctrl shift alt t"
Parameter 'Button 1' is no longer in use. It was replaced with 'Button'.
ak@black:~$ xsetwacom get "Wacom BambooPT 2FG 4x5 Finger pad" "Button 1" 
Parameter 'Button 1' is no longer in use. It was replaced with 'Button'.
ak@black:~$ xsetwacom get "Wacom BambooPT 2FG 4x5 Finger pad" Button 1 
1
ak@black:~$ xsetwacom get "Wacom BambooPT 2FG 4x5 Finger pad" Button 1 "key a"
1
ak@black:~$ xsetwacom set "Wacom BambooPT 2FG 4x5 Finger pad" Button 1 "key a"
ak@black:~$ xsetwacom get "Wacom BambooPT 2FG 4x5 Finger pad" Button 1 
1
ak@black:~$ xsetwacom set "Wacom BambooPT 2FG 4x5 Finger pad" Button 1 "key +a"
ak@black:~$ xsetwacom get "Wacom BambooPT 2FG 4x5 Finger pad" Button 1 
1
ak@black:~$ xsetwacom get "Wacom BambooPT 2FG 4x5 Finger pad" Button 
ak@black:~$ xsetwacom get "Wacom BambooPT 2FG 4x5 Finger pad" Button 2
2
ak@black:~$ xsetwacom get "Wacom BambooPT 2FG 4x5 Finger pad" Button 3
3
ak@black:~$ xsetwacom get "Wacom BambooPT 2FG 4x5 Finger pad" Button 4
4
```

Is it me? How would I set a Button? I don't seem to be able to figure it out. Can anybody show me how I would do it on their CLI and paste it?

EDIT: 
Seems i can set a Pad Button to a Mouse Button, and its actually working! The software i am running refuses to accept a key combo though. And after a few times setting and getting the parameter seems to break:


```
ak@black:~$ xsetwacom set "Wacom BambooPT 2FG 4x5 Finger pad" Button 1 3
ak@black:~$ xsetwacom get "Wacom BambooPT 2FG 4x5 Finger pad" Button 1 
3
ak@black:~$ xsetwacom set "Wacom BambooPT 2FG 4x5 Finger pad" Button 1 key a
ak@black:~$ xsetwacom get "Wacom BambooPT 2FG 4x5 Finger pad" Button 1 
3
ak@black:~$ xsetwacom set "Wacom BambooPT 2FG 4x5 Finger pad" Button 1 "key a"
ak@black:~$ xsetwacom get "Wacom BambooPT 2FG 4x5 Finger pad" Button 1 
3
ak@black:~$ xsetwacom set "Wacom BambooPT 2FG 4x5 Finger pad" Button 1 1
ak@black:~$ xsetwacom set "Wacom BambooPT 2FG 4x5 Finger pad" Button 1 3
X Error of failed request:  BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation)
  Major opcode of failed request:  144 (XInputExtension)
  Minor opcode of failed request:  37 (X_ChangeDeviceProperty)
  Value in failed request:  0x0
  Serial number of failed request:  19
  Current serial number in output stream:  23
```

EDIT 2:

Got somebody with a older Bamboo Pen to try it for me, the person was able to set the stylus button 2 to key a. When i run the SAME code (of course the device name changed) i get: 



```
ak@black:~$ xsetwacom get "Wacom BambooPT 2FG 4x5 Pen stylus" Button 2
2
ak@black:~$ xsetwacom set "Wacom BambooPT 2FG 4x5 Pen stylus" Button 2 "key a"
ak@black:~$ xsetwacom get "Wacom BambooPT 2FG 4x5 Pen stylus" Button 2
2
```

----------


## niroma

> Hi niroma,
> 
> Another Bamboo Pen on Lucid had the same problem.  It turned out the 10-wacom.conf in /usr/lib/X11/xorg.conf.d wasn't there.  That could explain why your list-props output showed the stylus on the evdev driver and not the wacom one.  There was no configuration file to place it on the wacom driver.  Some sort of packaging snafu with the recent update.  Using Martin's PPA for Lucid copied a new wacom.conf into place.  If that's right you can update and just make sure that the wacom.conf contents in the how to are in your 10-wacom.conf.


Ahaaa! While struggling with this issue I noticed that there was no 10-wacom.conf in /usr/lib/X11/xorg.conf.d but didn't think much about that. My knowledge in these areas is very limited as you can see, but I'm learning, by mistakes and people like you Favux. Thanks!

----------


## Favux

Hi aaaaalex,

Looks like your xf86-input-wacom is a few days newer than mine.  It appears a patch to fix button action unsetting 3-4 days ago broke key mapping.  Still can do mouse number mapping apparently as you've noticed.  A fix was just submitted but won't be applied till Sunday evening at the earliest.  In the meantime you'd have to go back to the 0.10.11 tar or a snapshot before the commit.

----------


## dayzman

> Hi dayzman,
> 
> Good.  It turns out RawSample and Suppress weren't working correctly.  Oops.  They just fixed it about 2 days ago, and 2 hours ago fixed the divide by zero problem when you set RawSample to 0.  So how recent is your xf86-input-wacom?


I got xf86-input-wacom on 8th March. Thanks.

I've also tried the latest version, but still no luck.

----------


## aaaaalex

FAVUX: Thanks for passing my findings on. 

I just pulled a GIT Clone and still no joy. I am wondering what version I am actually running now. 



```
ak@black:~$ cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep -A 1 wacom:
[  7738.586] (II) Module wacom: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[  7738.586] 	compiled for 1.9.0, module version = 0.10.99
```

Does the GIT Snapshot report as 0.10.99?

Futhermore i wonder if on Maverick 64 i need to run:
./autogen.sh --prefix=/usr --libdir=/usr/lib 
or
./autogen.sh --prefix=/usr --libdir=/usr/lib64

???

Also i have the same issues as dayzman.

----------


## Calcipher

I realize this is for Lucid, but maybe you guys could provide some ideas for Natty?  Without having to install anything, my Bamboo Pen & Touch seems to be working just fine with one weird exception.  When using the tablet as a touchpad it tracks my finger fine, but when I lift my finger from the pad the cursor jumps to a seemingly random part of the screen.  Any ideas?

Edit: Is there any way to configure the scrolling behavior/button mappings in Natty?

----------


## Favux

Hi aaaaalex,

A recent snapshot would report as .99.  They just changed how they number things, sort of a feature freeze version before they bring the next one out.  So that should be 0.10.11+.  I suspect it's suppose to be 0.10.11.99.

Most Maverick 64's seem fine with the regular flag.  Check to see if evdev is in lib64 like troubleshooting tells you to do.

So your stylus is jumpy or jittery like dayzman's?


Hi Calcipher,

You can adjust ScrollDistance using a _xsetwacom set_ command for example.



> Is there any way to configure the button mappings in Natty?


You should be able to.  What version of xf86-input-wacom (xserver-xorg-input-wacom) do you currently have in Natty?  It should be in Synaptic Package Manager or the Software Center.

----------


## Favux

Hi everyone,

The commit to fix key parsing was just added to the repository.  So you should be able to assign buttons to keys again if you re-clone the xf86-input-wacom git repository now.

----------


## aaaaalex

FAVUX: Button asssignment is up and running in the GIT repo, has not made it to IRIE's PPA yet. His/her last Build is from 15 March. 

My Stylus works fantastic now. BTW much better as it does on Win7 where i was able to test it on a recent PC experiencing a horrible lag in the SumoPaint App straight from Wacom  :Very Happy: 

Also the touch mouse cursor movement has improved a lot for me now. A swipe with relatively high speed still makes the cursor stop and move again.

I still dont have ANY control over 2FG, i.e. No scrolling e.g. in Firefox. Also when i try to zoom most of the time nothing happens and sometimes it zooms out all the way - only way to zoom back out is CTRL+0. Maybe i should put that on one of the buttons *chuckle*

Am also posting the touch section of my current myxsetwacom.sh which is heavily based of course on FAVUXes first post. I wonder if i could improve on things with settings? Any ideas?



```
## touch = ID 13 = "Wacom BambooPT 2FG 4x5 Finger touch"
xsetwacom set "Wacom BambooPT 2FG 4x5 Finger touch" Touch "on"  # or "off"
xsetwacom set "Wacom BambooPT 2FG 4x5 Finger touch" Gesture "on"  # or "off"
xsetwacom set "Wacom BambooPT 2FG 4x5 Finger touch" Suppress "4"  # data trimmed, default is 4, 0-20
xsetwacom set "Wacom BambooPT 2FG 4x5 Finger touch" RawSample "2"  #  efault is 2, 0-100
#xsetwacom set 13 ClickForce "27"  # default is 27, range is 0-2047
xsetwacom set "Wacom BambooPT 2FG 4x5 Finger touch" Threshold "27"  # default is 27, range is 0-2047
xsetwacom set "Wacom BambooPT 2FG 4x5 Finger touch" Mode "Relative"
# 1FG dbl. tap is left click, 2FG dbl. tap is right click
xsetwacom set "Wacom BambooPT 2FG 4x5 Finger touch" ZoomDistance "50"  # default is 50
xsetwacom set "Wacom BambooPT 2FG 4x5 Finger touch" ScrollDistance "20"  # default is 20
xsetwacom set "Wacom BambooPT 2FG 4x5 Finger touch" TapTime "250"  # 2FG R click, default is 250 ms
```

----------


## Favux

With the latest xf86-input-wacom the Suppress and RawSample defaults swap.  See if that helps.


```
## touch = ID 13 = "Wacom BambooPT 2FG 4x5 Finger touch"
xsetwacom set "Wacom BambooPT 2FG 4x5 Finger touch" Touch "on"  # or "off"
xsetwacom set "Wacom BambooPT 2FG 4x5 Finger touch" Gesture "on"  # or "off"
xsetwacom set "Wacom BambooPT 2FG 4x5 Finger touch" Suppress "2"  # data trimmed, default is 2, 0-20
xsetwacom set "Wacom BambooPT 2FG 4x5 Finger touch" RawSample "4"  #  default is 4, 0-100
xsetwacom set "Wacom BambooPT 2FG 4x5 Finger touch" Threshold "27"  # default is 27, range is 0-2047
#xsetwacom set "Wacom BambooPT 2FG 4x5 Finger touch" Mode "Relative"
# 1FG dbl. tap is left click, 2FG dbl. tap is right click
xsetwacom set "Wacom BambooPT 2FG 4x5 Finger touch" ZoomDistance "50"  # default is 50
xsetwacom set "Wacom BambooPT 2FG 4x5 Finger touch" ScrollDistance "20"  # default is 20
xsetwacom set "Wacom BambooPT 2FG 4x5 Finger touch" TapTime "250"  # 2FG R click, default is 250 ms
```

Try commenting out Mode and changing ZoomDistance to 45 and ScrollDistance to 18.  Remember if you're happy with a default and aren't using it comment it out.  No need to apply a driver default again with xsetwacom.

----------


## Derek Day

I'm with aaaaalex. I pulled an update from the git repository today.

I was able to set my acceleration profile to something other than 0, which made the related settings have an effect on the relative touch movements, but there is still a little jitter -- the movement is not "predictable". If I use absolute mode, I can move the cursor all day with no jittering around at all. So there definitely seems to be something wrong with the velocity processing.

The 2FG right-click seems to be working predictably, however tap to left-click is completely ignoring the Threshold setting. I can set the threshold to 1 or 2000 with no difference in behavior. I'm guessing that if the Threshold doesn't work, then that might explain why the other gestures (scroll,zoom, drag) are basically non-functional.

I'm back to my mouse of course, since I can't have random left-clicks while I'm moving the cursor across the screen. Does anyone actually have touch with gestures working on a BambooPT or Comic?

----------


## aaaaalex

I have to agree with everything you posted Derek. In addition the " Finger Right click also does not do anything for me. How did you set the acceleration profile again?  =)




> I'm back to my mouse of course, since I can't have random left-clicks while I'm moving the cursor across the screen. Does anyone actually have touch with gestures working on a BambooPT or Comic?

----------


## Favux

lol.  Everything is working for me except two finger R click.  Which has just stopped working.  I don't see anything in the recent commits that should have broken it either.

----------


## dayzman

> I'm with aaaaalex. I pulled an update from the git repository today.
> 
> I was able to set my acceleration profile to something other than 0, which made the related settings have an effect on the relative touch movements, but there is still a little jitter -- the movement is not "predictable". If I use absolute mode, I can move the cursor all day with no jittering around at all. So there definitely seems to be something wrong with the velocity processing.


Mine is a 0xD6 and my touch sensitivity is very bad. I'm suspecting it has something to do with sampling, but mine's already set to 1. What model is yours? How is the sensitivity? Mine jitters and the cursor hops during slow movement.

----------


## emanuel*

Bamboo FUN Pen & Touch (MEDIUM)

hi Favux              ,

I've got it running for the first time after a month *LOL* , it wasn't Debian/xorg/udev/hal, or what else's fault, linuxwacom is incomplet :-)

I had to add to:

linuxwacom-0.8.8-11 in /src/2.6.30/wacom_wac.c

line: 1348



> struct wacom_features wacom_features_0xD8 =
>     { "Wacom Bamboo 2FG 6x8 Medium", WACOM_PKGLEN_BBFUN,  21648,  13530, 1023, 63, BAMBOO_PT };


line: 1490



> { USB_DEVICE_WACOM(0xD8) },


so if you have got access to the src/mailinglist or what else, please add.

& thank's a lot for your help

cu Emanuel ;-)

----------


## Favux

Hi emanuel*,

Wow, nice work!   :Smile: 

And welcome to Ubuntu forums!

The 0xd8 and other 5 new Bamboo P&T models have been added to input-wacom-0.10.10-2.  They won't be added to linuxwacom because linuxwacom is now in maintenance releases, so only bug fixes.  And they are in the 2.6.38 (& 2.6.37?) kernel.

----------


## aaaaalex

Any news? 

I have not been pulling and GIT clones recently but it seems that IRIE updated his PPA a couple of times over the last few days. 

Yesderday i was actually able to execute a right click using the infamous first one finger then the next technique. That seems to be gone again today...

I assume this is currently being worked on? 

Also i read on the linuxwacom page somewhere that there is not going to be any improvement on further implementatino of Gestures atm. Is all of this going to be available in natty, i.e. in the new kernel? 

I am asking cause i usually keep my machine current with Ubuntu releases - Maverick being the current one is already coming to an end. Of course i would love to just see the darn device work OOB - but then again i'd be just as happy to keep up the state of affairs in the future.

----------


## Tanargbob

Thought that I should post what I ended up doing to get the Bamboo working again. This may seem very simple to many of you but it is written by a complete novice, for another novice to follow.
1. Go to the top of the screen and click on "SYSTEM" and "ADMINISTRATION".
2. Choose "SYNAPTIC PACKAGE MANAGER".
3. Put in your password and click OK.
4. In the search box type "WACOM"
5. In the box below the search box you should see about 2 or 3 packages, click on the one that reads "XSERVER-XORG-INPUT-WACOM" to highlight it.
6. Next click on the "PACKAGE" tab at the top and chose the "FORCE VERSION" option.
7. In the box that opens choose an older version. Ubuntu will ask if you want to downgrade the driver, chose yes.
Reboot the PC and make sure that the Bamboo works as you want it too. If it is fine then follow steps above to step 6, but this time under the "PACKAGE" tap choose "LOCK VERSION", I think this will stop it upgrading again.
Sorry if this is a bit simple for most of you, but I have learned quite a bit these past few weeks and now my wife is happy with her Bamboo.

----------


## Favux

Hi aaaaalex,




> Also i read on the linuxwacom page somewhere that there is not going to be any improvement on further implementatino of Gestures atm. Is all of this going to be available in natty, i.e. in the new kernel?


The idea is that gestures shouldn't be in a driver because then all the different drivers would have different implementations of gestures.  Peter wants all gestures implemented by a separate driver/package or the Desktops like Gnome or KDE.  But he's reluctantly allowed xf86-input-wacom to keep it's legacy linuxwacom gestures.  There will be bug fixes and improved implementation of gestures but no new gestures.  And only 2FG gestures will be supported.  In other words the two new Special Editions with 4FG touch won't get new three and four finger gestures added.  My guess is we're 6 months to a year from the Desktops implementing their own gesture drivers and updating app.s to support it.  Fortunately or unfortunately, depending on your perspective, Ubuntu looks to be going its own way on gestures.  It does not want to wait that long.  So we'll have to figure out what to do with Natty.  My current guess is we'll want to put touch on the Synaptic touchpad driver.  I might install one of the Natty betas and start experimenting to find out what works.

Everything should work out of the box with Natty.  I'm assuming it will have the soon to be released xf86-input-wacom-0.10.12.


Hi Tanargbob,

Thanks for sharing.  If it works for you and your wife and you are happy I'm happy.

----------


## aaaaalex

Thanks for summing that up again, Favux. That really made a lot of things much more understandable for me and maybe some other people as well. 

I'll be right on your trail when Natty goes Beta. Lets see how that works out...  :Very Happy:

----------


## dayzman

Is anyone here using one of the newer models and experiencing jittering/cursor hopping on slow touch movement?

I still haven't got mine solved even I already have the latest clone.

----------


## Derek Day

> Is anyone here using one of the newer models and experiencing jittering/cursor hopping on slow touch movement?
> 
> I still haven't got mine solved even I already have the latest clone.


Yes, Dayzman -- I have the Comic, and despite the fact that various random settings change the behavior, I have been able to get neither the touch acceleration/deceleration to work properly, nor do any of the tap-to-clicks/gestures work reliably for me. The stylus works fine. 

It almost seems as though multiple software components are doing the velocity calculations. [Favux, does this make sense?] The evdump output appears to be "smooth" but its hard to tell because the output isn't very useful in textual form.

The details of my efforts so far are a few pages earlier in this thread, my purpose in replying here is to let you know that you are not alone and to maybe give you a starting place for being able to understand what is happening..

Derek

----------


## JunoBox

I'm using maverick x64. I've installed latest version of xf86-input-wacom-0.10.11 (by using the ppa from Irie Shinsuke).

When I create the /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/wacom.conf file with:


```
Section "InputClass"
      Identifier "Wacom eraser class"
      MatchProduct "Wacom Bamboo"
      MatchProduct "eraser"
      Option "Button1" "1"
EndSection

Section "InputClass"
      Identifier "Wacom cursor class"
      MatchProduct "Wacom Bamboo"
      MatchProduct "cursor"
      Option "Button1" "1"
      Option "Button2" "3"
      Option "Button3" "2"
EndSection

Section "InputClass"
      Identifier "Wacom pad class"
      MatchProduct "Wacom Bamboo"
      MatchProduct "pad"
      Option "Button1" "key +Alt_L +Left -Left "
      Option "Button2" "key +Control_L +Alt_L +Left -Left "
      Option "Button3" "key +Alt_L +Right -Right "
      Option "Button4" "key +Control_L +Alt_L +Right -Right "
EndSection

Section "InputClass"
      Identifier "Wacom stylus class"
      MatchProduct "Wacom Bamboo"
      MatchProduct "stylus"
      Option "Button1" "1"
      Option "Button2" "3"
      Option "Button3" "2"
EndSection
```

Then the button options will not work. Second, the key assignments for the pad is not possible. Only "integers". How can I assign it to a key?
Also the stylus buttons will never recognized. Why?

The Xorg.0.log file output is:


```
...
30.993] (**) Wacom Bamboo: Applying InputClass "evdev tablet catchall"
[    30.993] (**) Wacom Bamboo: Applying InputClass "Wacom class"
[    30.993] (II) LoadModule: "wacom"
[    30.993] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/wacom_drv.so
[    30.993] (II) Module wacom: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    30.993]     compiled for 1.9.0, module version = 0.10.99
[    30.993]     Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
[    30.993]     ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 11.0
[    30.993] (**) Wacom Bamboo: always reports core events
[    30.993] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event8"
[    31.031] (II) Wacom Bamboo: type not specified, assuming 'stylus'.
[    31.031] (II) Wacom Bamboo: other types will be automatically added.
[    31.031] (--) Wacom Bamboo stylus: using pressure threshold of 27 for button 1
[    31.031] (--) Wacom Bamboo stylus: Wacom USB Bamboo tablet maxX=14760 maxY=9225 maxZ=511 resX=100000 resY=100000  tilt=disabled
[    31.031] (II) Wacom Bamboo stylus: hotplugging dependent devices.
[    31.031] (II) Wacom Bamboo stylus: hotplugging completed.
[    31.033] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Wacom Bamboo stylus" (type: STYLUS)
[    31.101] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Wacom Bamboo (/dev/input/mouse1)
[    31.101] (II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)
[    31.104] (II) config/udev: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard (/dev/input/event3)
[    31.104] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"
[    31.104] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: always reports core events
[    31.104] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event3"
[    31.141] (II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Found keys
[    31.141] (II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Configuring as keyboard
[    31.141] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)
[    31.141] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
[    31.141] (**) Option "xkb_model" "precision_m"
[    31.141] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"
[    31.141] (**) Option "xkb_variant" "euro"
[    31.141] (**) Option "xkb_options" "lv3:ralt_switch,eurosign:5,compose:lwin,terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"
[    31.141] (II) config/udev: Adding input device SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad (/dev/input/event13)
[    31.141] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Applying InputClass "evdev touchpad catchall"
[    31.141] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Applying InputClass "touchpad catchall"
[    31.141] (II) LoadModule: "synaptics"
[    31.142] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/synaptics_drv.so
[    31.142] (II) Module synaptics: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    31.142]     compiled for 1.9.0, module version = 1.2.2
[    31.142]     Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
[    31.142]     ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 11.0
[    31.142] (II) Synaptics touchpad driver version 1.2.2
[    31.142] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event13"
[    31.160] (II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: x-axis range 1472 - 5652
[    31.160] (II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: y-axis range 1408 - 4628
[    31.160] (II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: pressure range 0 - 255
[    31.160] (II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: finger width range 0 - 0
[    31.160] (II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: buttons: left right middle
[    31.201] (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: touchpad found
[    31.201] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: always reports core events
[    31.241] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad" (type: TOUCHPAD)
[    31.241] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
[    31.241] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) acceleration profile 0
[    31.241] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000
[    31.241] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4
[    31.321] (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: touchpad found
[    31.321] (II) config/udev: Adding input device SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad (/dev/input/mouse0)
[    31.321] (II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)
[    31.321] (II) config/udev: Adding input device PS/2 Generic Mouse (/dev/input/event14)
[    31.321] (**) PS/2 Generic Mouse: Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchall"
[    31.321] (**) PS/2 Generic Mouse: always reports core events
[    31.321] (**) PS/2 Generic Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/event14"
[    31.361] (II) PS/2 Generic Mouse: Found 3 mouse buttons
[    31.361] (II) PS/2 Generic Mouse: Found relative axes
[    31.361] (II) PS/2 Generic Mouse: Found x and y relative axes
[    31.361] (II) PS/2 Generic Mouse: Configuring as mouse
[    31.361] (**) PS/2 Generic Mouse: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
[    31.361] (**) PS/2 Generic Mouse: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200
[    31.361] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "PS/2 Generic Mouse" (type: MOUSE)
[    31.361] (II) PS/2 Generic Mouse: initialized for relative axes.
[    31.361] (II) config/udev: Adding input device PS/2 Generic Mouse (/dev/input/mouse2)
[    31.361] (II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)
[    31.363] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Dell WMI hotkeys (/dev/input/event7)
[    31.363] (**) Dell WMI hotkeys: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"
[    31.363] (**) Dell WMI hotkeys: always reports core events
[    31.363] (**) Dell WMI hotkeys: Device: "/dev/input/event7"
[    31.401] (II) Dell WMI hotkeys: Found keys
[    31.401] (II) Dell WMI hotkeys: Configuring as keyboard
[    31.401] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Dell WMI hotkeys" (type: KEYBOARD)
[    31.401] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
[    31.401] (**) Option "xkb_model" "precision_m"
[    31.401] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"
[    31.401] (**) Option "xkb_variant" "euro"
[    31.401] (**) Option "xkb_options" "lv3:ralt_switch,eurosign:5,compose:lwin,terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"
[    31.406] (**) Wacom Bamboo eraser: Applying InputClass "evdev tablet catchall"
[    31.406] (**) Wacom Bamboo eraser: Applying InputClass "Wacom class"
[    31.406] (**) Wacom Bamboo eraser: Applying InputClass "Wacom eraser class"
[    31.406] (**) Wacom Bamboo eraser: always reports core events
[    31.406] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event8"
[    31.410] (**) Option "Button1" "1"
[    31.410] (--) Wacom Bamboo eraser: Wacom USB Bamboo tablet maxX=14760 maxY=9225 maxZ=511 resX=100000 resY=100000  tilt=disabled
[    31.410] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Wacom Bamboo eraser" (type: ERASER)
[    31.410] (**) Wacom Bamboo cursor: Applying InputClass "evdev tablet catchall"
[    31.410] (**) Wacom Bamboo cursor: Applying InputClass "Wacom class"
[    31.410] (**) Wacom Bamboo cursor: Applying InputClass "Wacom cursor class"
[    31.410] (**) Wacom Bamboo cursor: always reports core events
[    31.410] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event8"
[    31.440] (**) Option "Button1" "1"
[    31.440] (**) Option "Button2" "3"
[    31.440] (**) Option "Button3" "2"
[    31.440] (--) Wacom Bamboo cursor: Wacom USB Bamboo tablet maxX=14760 maxY=9225 maxZ=511 resX=100000 resY=100000  tilt=disabled
[    31.460] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Wacom Bamboo cursor" (type: CURSOR)
[    31.460] (**) Wacom Bamboo pad: Applying InputClass "evdev tablet catchall"
[    31.460] (**) Wacom Bamboo pad: Applying InputClass "Wacom class"
[    31.460] (**) Wacom Bamboo pad: Applying InputClass "Wacom pad class"
[    31.460] (**) Wacom Bamboo pad: always reports core events
[    31.460] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event8"
[    31.500] (WW) Option "Button1" requires an integer value
[    31.500] (WW) Option "Button2" requires an integer value
[    31.500] (WW) Option "Button3" requires an integer value
[    31.500] (WW) Option "Button4" requires an integer value
[    31.500] (--) Wacom Bamboo pad: Wacom USB Bamboo tablet maxX=14760 maxY=9225 maxZ=511 resX=100000 resY=100000  tilt=disabled
[    31.520] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Wacom Bamboo pad" (type: PAD)
```

I can get the buttons working with a set of xsetwacom commands, but I had to run everytime manually the xsetwacom commands again when I do a hot plugin after I'm logged in.

----------


## Favux

Hi dayzman & Derek Day,

Still don't know why you're having a problem with touch.  If the stylus was jittery I'd wonder about a source of electromagnetic interference interfering with the electromagnetic resonance between the digitizer grid and the stylus.  Some folks report even having the tablet too near their monitor does it.

My two finger right click is back now so everything is working again.  I think that was just from rebooting a couple of times and not any code change.  I was thinking the two new Special Editions might be problematic due to having 4 finger touch, but they seem OK with the current two finger code.  So whatever protocol changes they have still seem compatible with the two finger code.

My pointer arrow at slow movement is a little granular but I wouldn't call it jittery.  It doesn't stop me from putting the arrow where I want and I think it's more a reflection of the underlying significantly lower resolution of the touch pad v.s. the digitizer.  That would makes sense, slightly faster movement then looks seamlessly smooth.


Hi JunoBox,

The first thing is the 1.9 version X server in Maverick doesn't support configuration of dependent devices.  You have to use xsetwacom commands or a xorg.conf.  The problem being that xsetwacom and the xorg.conf do not natively support hot plugging.

If you have a Bamboo P & T you can configure the stylus and touch, because they are two separate devices, but not the eraser and pad.  If you have a Bamboo with a Wacom tablet mouse (cursor) you can only configure the stylus.  If it is a P & T I think you need to change the cursor section to touch.  I'm assuming you're overwriting the stylus buttons with other button assignments.

With Natty's X server 1.10 you should be able to configure dependent devices in xorg.conf.d and hot plug.

See:  http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawik...ets_with_Touch

----------


## Favux

Hi everyone,

With Natty Beta 1 able to put touch on the synaptic driver now using 54-bambooPT-on-synaptics.conf in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d:


```
Section "InputClass"
        Identifier "Wacom touch&pad on Synaptics class"
        MatchIsTouchpad "on"  # needed?
	MatchProduct	"Finger"
        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"
        Driver "synaptics"
EndSection
```

Added through the Software Center _Pointing devices_ to enable two finger scrolling.  Unfortunately it doesn't look like you can keep the pad on the Wacom driver.  Haven't tried to fine tune it or figure out the buttons and don't know if the Synaptics touchpad driver will offer 3 and 4 finger support for the Special Editions.

Edit:  Placing touch on the evdev driver also works.  So if the Special Editions don't get 3 and 4 finger gestures through the Synaptics driver they could use evdev and Ginn.  Unfortunately it doesn't look like tapping gives left or right click.  So that would have to be looked at.  However Button 1 is right click (3) and 4 is left click (1) so that mitigates it a little.

----------


## RavBel

I have a WACOM BAMBOO Fun Pen and Touch (CTH-661/S0-C) and trying to get it running on my Thinkpad T61-ubuntu10.04LTS-64bit. I followed the procedure in this forum. After restart and plugging in Bamboo my tablet is recognised as BAMBOO Comic. This is the output of ''xinput --list":

 ⎡ Virtual core pointer                        id=2    [master pointer  (3)]
⎜   ↳ Virtual core XTEST pointer                  id=4    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad                  id=10    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint                       id=11    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Macintosh mouse button emulation            id=13    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Wacom Bamboo Comic 2FG Pen                  id=14    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Wacom Bamboo Comic 2FG Finger               id=15    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎣ Virtual core keyboard                       id=3    [master keyboard (2)]
    ↳ Virtual core XTEST keyboard                 id=5    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Power Button                                id=6    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Video Bus                                   id=7    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Sleep Button                                id=8    [slave  keyboard (3)]
     ↳ AT Translated Set 2 keyboard                id=9    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ ThinkPad Extra Buttons                      id=12    [slave  keyboard (3)]

I do not see any devices for stylus, eraser and pad seperately. I copied Favux's xsetwacom.sh script. With appropriate modifications I ran it. It gave me these errors:
Cannot find device 'Wacom Bamboo Comic 2FG Pen stylus'.
Cannot find device 'Wacom Bamboo Comic 2FG Pen stylus'.
Cannot find device 'Wacom Bamboo Comic 2FG Pen stylus'.
Cannot find device 'Wacom Bamboo Comic 2FG Pen stylus'.
Cannot find device 'Wacom Bamboo Comic 2FG Pen stylus'.
Cannot find device 'Wacom Bamboo Comic 2FG Pen stylus'.
Cannot find device 'Wacom Bamboo Comic 2FG Pen stylus'.
Cannot find device 'Wacom Bamboo Comic 2FG Pen stylus'.
Cannot find device 'Wacom Bamboo Comic 2FG Pen eraser'.
Cannot find device 'Wacom Bamboo Comic 2FG Pen eraser'.
Cannot find device 'Wacom Bamboo Comic 2FG Pen eraser'.
Cannot find device 'Wacom Bamboo Comic 2FG Pen eraser'.
Cannot find device 'Wacom Bamboo Comic 2FG Pen eraser'.
Cannot find device 'Wacom Bamboo Comic 2FG Finger touch'.
Cannot find device 'Wacom Bamboo Comic 2FG Finger touch'.
Cannot find device 'Wacom Bamboo Comic 2FG Finger touch'.
Cannot find device 'Wacom Bamboo Comic 2FG Finger touch'.
Cannot find device 'Wacom Bamboo Comic 2FG Finger touch'.
Cannot find device 'Wacom Bamboo Comic 2FG Finger touch'.
Cannot find device 'Wacom Bamboo Comic 2FG Finger touch'.
Cannot find device 'Wacom Bamboo Comic 2FG Finger touch'.
Cannot find device 'Wacom Bamboo Comic 2FG Finger touch'.
Cannot find device 'Wacom Bamboo Comic 2FG Finger pad'.
Cannot find device 'Wacom Bamboo Comic 2FG Finger pad'.
Cannot find device 'Wacom Bamboo Comic 2FG Finger pad'.
Cannot find device 'Wacom Bamboo Comic 2FG Finger pad'.

I am wondering what is happening? When I move the stylus it works, but touch does not work. How do I configure stylus, eraser, and pad in this case?

Thanks for any response!

RavBel

----------


## Favux

Hi RavBel,

Welcome to Ubuntu forums!

Since you are seeing:



> ⎜ ↳ Wacom Bamboo Comic 2FG Pen id=14 [slave pointer (2)]
> ⎜ ↳ Wacom Bamboo Comic 2FG Finger id=15 [slave pointer (2)]


I think you have established usb communication with the tablet with the wacom.ko.

Let's look at the 10-wacom.conf which should be in /usr/lib/X11/xorg.conf.d.  Post the contents if it exists.

----------


## RavBel

Dear Favux,

Thank you so much for your quick response. 

That's interesting! I do not have a 10-wacom.conf. Here is what ls gives

~$ ls /usr/lib/X11/xorg.conf.d/
05-evdev.conf  10-synaptics.conf  10-vmmouse.conf

Am I supposed to put that file in their. Or, was it supposed to be part of the installation? If I need to put in there, could you please post that file for me?

Thanks!

RavBel

----------


## Favux

Yep, it should be there.  I think there was a problem with an update a few weeks ago with Lucid and that .conf file disappeared at least on some folks installations.

If you look in the HOW TO it shows you a sample wacom.conf in *part III a)*.  Just use the gedit command for Lucid (that will create the file) and copy and paste the entire contents of the sample in there Save and reboot.  Make sure you know how to rename or remove the file or at least edit it from the command line.  Changing your xorg.conf or a .conf file in xorg.conf.d always runs the risk of breaking X and you want to be able to recover from it.  Although adding the wacom.conf should be fine and low risk.

----------


## RavBel

Dear Favux,

Thanks for your pointer on 10-wacom.conf. After I put it in place. It was working fine.

Regards,

RavBel

----------


## daiheitan

Hey Favux! I followed the instructions and now it works.
However,in gimp, when I enabled "Wacom intous4 6x9 stylus",I found that I could only draw on the screen sometimes.
It circles like "could draw lines","couldn't", "could draw","couldn't"
What's the problem?sorry for my poor english= =

----------


## Favux

Hi daiheitan,

Welcome to Ubuntu forums!

In Gimp in extended input devices did you set stylus and eraser to screen?

What do you see in the outputs when you run these commands in a terminal?


```
xinput list
and
xsetwacom list
```

----------


## daiheitan

> Hi daiheitan,
> 
> Welcome to Ubuntu forums!
> 
> In Gimp in extended input devices did you set stylus and eraser to screen?
> 
> What do you see in the outputs when you run these commands in a terminal?
> 
> 
> ...


I found wacom's stylus, eraser, cursor and pad in both xinput list and xsetwacom list.
After another try, I found the problem is that after drawing a line, the brush circle stay at the end of the line(not moving with the cursor as excepted), I have to press the pad with my wacom pen to activate the brush circle in order to draw another line.

----------


## Favux

Hi everyone,

*TWO BIG ANNOUNCEMENTS*

*FIRST*
In Natty gestures like scroll are not working in some applications such as Firefox, you get a crossover into zoom instead.  I talked to Chris and this is because the wacom.ko in the 2.6.38 Natty kernel is now fully MT compliant and he gave me a temporary fix:



> I think the main change for you here is your now using the MT Wacom [kernel] driver.  It scales resolution up alot to work around some jitter
> issues.  But xf86-input-wacom was never modified to account of this.
> 
> Can you edit the file wcmTouchFilter.c?  Look for [~ line # 27]:
> 
> #define WACOM_INLINE_DISTANCE        40
> 
> and change to the following to line up with kernel side resolution change:
> 
> #define WACOM_INLINE_DISTANCE        40 << 5


That worked for me.  The stuff in brackets I added.  I just cloned the git and changed the line in the wcmTouchFilter.c file in the xf86-input-wacom/src folder before doing autogen.sh, make, and install.  It's pretty sensitive but maybe because I'm used to the old version and haven't "learned" the fully MT version.  Anyway I played with it.  Using 40 << 3 may be a little better on my system but if I go to 40 << 2 then the crossover to zoom comes back.  Not recommending you change from 5 since we'll need to see how Chris' patch to xf86-input-wacom works first.  As you can see this means Natty users will not be able to standardize on xf86-input-wacom-0.11.0 like Lucid and Maverick users.  Natty users will have to go back to cloning the git.  At least until the fix is back ported into the 0.11 tree with a new tar release.

*SECOND*
Chris is also zeroing in on the cursor jump issue.  This involves the 5 new models.  Apparently Wacom changed the data package protocols to deal with the 4FGT available on the Special Editions (0xdA and 0xdB).  It seems this also affects the other 3 2FGT models which are the 0xd6, 0xd7, and 0xd8.  A hardware and/or firmware change?  I don't know if this implies that in some way the 3 non-Special Editions models are also potentially capable of 4FGT or not.



> the pressure seems to be reporting oddly in general.  I  see what look like magic values of 24 and 88 being sent alot.  Probably, Wacom didn't want to increase the packet length on these newer Bamboo's and needed to encode the 4 (or more?) fingers by sending multiple packets with something in pressure to tell which finger report it is.


So you are going see these pointer jumps until they can either get the new protocol format from Wacom or reverse engineer it and incorporate it into the code.

This seems to have started appearing for the 5 new models as the code in xf86-input-wacom started becoming fully MT compliant around the release of 0.11.0.  Not sure why, problems with the earlier not quite MT compliant code actually "covered' up the jumps?  Maybe one of the new model users could tell us if a previous version of xf86-input-wacom worked without the jumps?  And that version could be used as a temporary work around.  I'd also like to mention you can place touch on the Synaptic driver in Natty.  Someone could try that and see if it gets rid of the jumps.

Thank you to everyone on the forums who is helping Chris figure this out:  http://sourceforge.net/mailarchive/f...xwacom-discuss

----------


## Favux

Hi daiheitan,

Seeing them on xsetwacom list would indicate your Intuos4 is on the Wacom drivers.

We should move to the Intuos4 thread for the rest of this:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...120029&page=29

In your next post on that thread could you tell me which release of Ubuntu you are using?  Lucid, Maverick, Natty etc.?  And do you have a cursor?  That is a Wacom tablet mouse.  Do you have one?

It is sounding like a sort of proximity issue.  Did you look at or install the Intuos4 script attached to post #2 on this thread?  Did you do part I and/or part II of the BambooPT HOW TO?

----------


## daiheitan

> Hi daiheitan,
> 
> Seeing them on xsetwacom list would indicate your Intuos4 is on the Wacom drivers.
> 
> We should move to the Intuos4 thread for the rest of this:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...120029&page=29
> 
> In your next post on that thread could you tell me which release of Ubuntu you are using?  Lucid, Maverick, Natty etc.?  And do you have a cursor?  That is a Wacom tablet mouse.  Do you have one?
> 
> It is sounding like a sort of proximity issue.  Did you look at or install the Intuos4 script attached to post #2 on this thread?  Did you do part I and/or part II of the BambooPT HOW TO?


Do not have a wacom mouse.

I did exactly in part I &II and found no errors

In fact, I could use the Tablet without doing anything, just no OLED and pressure.
After installing linuxwacom driver, now I could draw in GIMP with pressure
I am using Natty(11.04) 64bit and even checked the TroubleShoot part
Also downloaded script from #2

PS:Is there a way to use OLED on intous4?thx for all your help XD
To provide more information, the script now is like this:
xsetwacom set "Wacom Intuos4 6x9 stylus" Suppress "2"  # data pt.s trimmed, default is 4, 0-20
xsetwacom set "Wacom Intuos4 6x9 stylus" RawSample "4"  # data pt.s filtered, default is 2, 0-100
#xsetwacom set "Wacom Intuos4 6x9 stylus" ClickForce "27"  # pressure, default is 27, range is 0-2047
xsetwacom set "Wacom Intuos4 6x9 stylus" Threshold "27"  # pressure, default is 27, range is 0-2047
xsetwacom set "Wacom Intuos4 6x9 stylus" PressureCurve "5 10 90 95"  # Bezier curve, default is 0,0,100,100
xsetwacom set "Wacom Intuos4 6x9 stylus" TabletPCButton "on"  # stylus tip + button, or "off" for hover mode
xsetwacom set "Wacom Intuos4 6x9 stylus" Mode "Absolute"  # or Relative cursor movement
xsetwacom set "Wacom Intuos4 6x9 stylus" Button "1" 

xsetwacom set "Wacom Intuos4 6x9 eraser" Suppress "2"  # data pt.s trimmed, default is 4, 0-20
xsetwacom set "Wacom Intuos4 6x9 eraser" RawSample "4"  # data pt.s filtered, default is 2, 0-100
#xsetwacom set "Wacom Intuos4 6x9 eraser" ClickForce "27"  # pressure, default is 27, range is 0-2047
xsetwacom set "Wacom Intuos4 6x9 eraser" Threshold "27"  # pressure, default is 27, range is 0-2047
xsetwacom set "Wacom Intuos4 6x9 eraser" PressureCurve "0 10 90 100"  # Bezier curve, default is 0,0,100,100
xsetwacom set "Wacom Intuos4 6x9 eraser" Mode "Absolute"  # or Relative cursor movement
xsetwacom set "Wacom Intuos4 6x9 eraser" Button "1"

xsetwacom set "Wacom Intuos4 6x9 pad" Button 2 "key ctrl" 
xsetwacom set "Wacom Intuos4 6x9 pad" Button 3 "key alt"
xsetwacom set "Wacom Intuos4 6x9 pad" Button 4 "key shift"
xsetwacom set "Wacom Intuos4 6x9 pad" Button 5 "key tab"

xsetwacom set "Wacom Intuos4 6x9 pad" AbsWheelDown "key shift plus "
xsetwacom set "Wacom Intuos4 6x9 pad" Button 1 "key 1 "  # button inside touchring
xsetwacom set "Wacom Intuos4 6x9 pad" AbsWheelUp "key minus "

xsetwacom set "Wacom Intuos4 6x9 pad" Button 5 "key apostrophe"
xsetwacom set "Wacom Intuos4 6x9 pad" Button 6 "key backspace"
xsetwacom set "Wacom Intuos4 6x9 pad" Button 7 "key backslash"
xsetwacom set "Wacom Intuos4 6x9 pad" Button 8 "key ctrl z"

----------


## daiheitan

Sorry for my last post, just reply me in the post focused on intous4 directly- -

----------


## Favux

Good.  I will respond here:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...120029&page=29

----------


## Favux

*A Call for Testers*

Continuing one of the *announcements* on post #679, *Chris Bagwell* (*linuxwacom developer*) is *asking for help from* those of you who have one of the *5 new model Bamboo Pen and Touch tablets* released in October of 2010.  It appears the data packets their touch sends is different from the 5 original models so Chris needs to see raw usb data to figure out how the protocol has changed.  This is to elminate the jumping pointer seen with touch on these models.

Please follow his instructions on linuxwacom-devel to acquire the data and send it to him:  http://sourceforge.net/mailarchive/f...nuxwacom-devel

https://lists.sourceforge.net/lists/...nuxwacom-devel

Edit:  I guess Chris wants you to report on linuxwacom-discuss not linuxwacom-devel:  http://sourceforge.net/mailarchive/f...xwacom-discuss

https://lists.sourceforge.net/lists/...xwacom-discuss

----------


## Eduardo Mercovich

> *A Call for Testers*
> Chris Bagwell is asking for help from those of you who have one of the *5 new model Bamboo Pen and Touch tablets* released in October of 2010. [...]


I will gladly do that. 
Mine is a CTH-460.
Is it one of those models? 

Thanks...

--
e

----------


## Favux

Hi Eduardo,

It could be.  Enter _lsusb_ in a terminal.  That will get you the Product ID.  Also the full model number should be on the back of the tablet.  See the box with the list of models near the top of the HOW TO.

----------


## Eduardo Mercovich

> It could be.  Enter _lsusb_ in a terminal.  That will get you the Product ID.


Could it be this? 
"Bus 007 Device 002: ID 056a:00d1 Wacom Co., Ltd"




> Also the full model number should be on the back of the tablet.  See the box with the list of models near the top of the HOW TO.


It is! Full model: CTH-460 (bamboo pen & touch)

I will send Chris the data...

Thanks for all your help and attention.  :Smile:

----------


## Favux

Hi Eduardo,

Sorry, no.  The 0xd1 is one of the 5 original models released October 2009.  It does not have the problem Chris is trying to solve.  I really appreciate you wanting to participate.  Hopefully some new model users will feel as you do.

----------


## Eduardo Mercovich

> Sorry, no.  The 0xd1 is one of the 5 original models released October 2009. [...]


Sorry to hear that... sure other will be able to help.  :Smile: 

In http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1515562 you suggest going to 11.04... Does that still holds? Anything special to note or take care?
I use 10.04. 

Thanks a lot.  :Smile:

----------


## Favux

If everything works for you in Lucid there is no need to go to Natty unless you just want the latest.  Natty with Unity is pretty different.  The only real advantage to a BambooPT is the kernel supports the BambooPT out of the box in Natty and you do not need to compile a wacom.ko.  But given the new Unity interface it may not be worth it.  Depends on your priorities and needs.

----------


## Eduardo Mercovich

> If everything works for you in Lucid there is no need to go to Natty unless you just want the latest. [...]


But it doesn't. It is exactly like the thread *Wacom pointer stays put when hovering pen* (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1711154)... 

Or maybe I will go back to the last DoctorMO version that worked.

*06/05/11 - LAST UPDATE, now it works.*
It was only a missing file called 10-wacom.conf

The answer was here (thanks Favux) but only saw it in http://superuser.com/questions/27489...a-on-ubuntu-10, wich points back to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1515562

Again, thanks Favux and all of you that make this community so worthful.

----------


## jimss

hello !

I've been trying to set up my bamboo pen and touch with Natty for a couple of hours now...

Basically, it works pretty good except for a few things.

First, when I use the touch pad, I can click by tapping, but I can't grab anything (like a window, or a part of text). Do you know why ?

Then, I use the script you gave and adapted it with the name of my device. I can configure most of it except for the two buttons in the middle of my pad. I can change the top and the bottom ones, but not the two in the middle wich are set for prev and next on firefox. Which is a bit annoying cause I'd like to make a script for gimp and inkscape.

Finally, when I use the pen, the click is quite random (sometimes it works perfectly, sometimes i have to click to or three time to change the tab on firefox for instance). And omre anoying, when I grab a window, when I relieve the pressure, it ends up a the left up corner, sometimes it even dispears...

I hope my troubles are not too weird to be fixed !

Thanks a lot for everything you've done so far, it was a lot of help. And sorry for my english.

JiM

----------


## gysvanzyl

Hi,

I've been using this guide for a while to use my tablet in Maverick. After the upgrade to Natty, it's no longer necessary to compile the driver and the table works simply by plugging it in. My tablet is a Wacom Pen CTL-460.

However, I now have a problem with the pressure sensitivity of the stylus. Using a brush that changes size with pressure in Mypaint results in the maximum size always. If I'm crazy careful to only just touch the tablet with the stylus, I can get a smaller size from the brush, but the thing is really hair-trigger.

I have played with extreme settings of the PressureCurve parameter in xsetwacom, but changes to this setting has absolutely no effect on the pressure sensitivity.

Anyone has an idea how I can get the pressure sensitivity back?

----------


## Favux

Hi Eduardo,

Nice work finding the fix.   :Smile:   I have filed a bug report on that problem with Lucid:  https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/770082  Those of you who have been affected by it please join the bug report and add a comment about your problem and your details.  If they get multiple users reporting they are more likely to fix the problem


Hi jimss,

Something isn't right.  It should work out of the box.  It sounds like the tablet isn't on the Wacom X driver.  Let's see if the system sees the tablet.  Enter in a terminal:


```
xinput list
```

and find the stylus "device name" in the output.  Then using it check the driver the tablet is on by entering:


```
xinput list-props "device name"
```


Hi gysvanzyl,

I haven't used MyPaint in Natty yet beyond installing it and checking that the stylus worked.  Does this pressure problem only affect the pressure dependent brush size feature in MyPaint?  Pressure is otherwise OK in MyPaint and elsewhere?

Anybody else working with MyPaint in Natty have anything to add?
and post the output.

----------


## jimss

Hi,

Thankx for your help ! So, I did what you said, and here is the output 



```
Device 'Wacom Bamboo Craft Pen stylus':
    Device Enabled (119):    1
    Coordinate Transformation Matrix (121):    1.000000, 0.000000,  0.000000, 0.000000, 1.000000, 0.000000, 0.000000, 0.000000, 1.000000
    Device Accel Profile (253):    0
    Device Accel Constant Deceleration (254):    1.000000
    Device Accel Adaptive Deceleration (255):    1.000000
    Device Accel Velocity Scaling (256):    10.000000
    Wacom Tablet Area (529):    0, 0, 14720, 9200
    Wacom Rotation (530):    0
    Wacom Pressurecurve (531):    5, 10, 90, 95
    Wacom Serial IDs (532):    210, 0, 2, 0
    Wacom Capacity (533):    -1
    Wacom Pressure Threshold (534):    27
    Wacom Sample and Suppress (535):    4, 2
    Wacom Enable Touch (536):    0
    Wacom Hover Click (537):    1
    Wacom Enable Touch Gesture (538):    0
    Wacom Touch Gesture Parameters (539):    50, 20, 250
    Wacom Tool Type (540):    "STYLUS" (522)
    Wacom Button Actions (541):    "Wacom button action 1" (696), "Wacom  button action 2" (697), "Wacom button action 3" (698), "None" (0),  "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0),  "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0)
    Wacom Debug Levels (542):    0, 0
    Wacom button action 1 (696):    1572865
    Wacom button action 2 (697):    1572867
    Wacom button action 3 (698):    1572866
```

I can't say if it's good or not...

An other thing. When I turn on my computer this morning, the touch of the pen was better (i was able to grab windows). Then, I clicked on the script I made, and the problems were back... So, I was wondering, which scripts starts when I open my computer ? Can I change it ?

Thankx again !

JiM

----------


## flyingAnt

This paper is very skilled articles, thank you for sharing :Popcorn:

----------


## Favux

Hi jimss,

OK, it is sounding like the script is a problem.  Did you catch that Natty has xf86-input-wacom-0.10.11 as the default?  And a bunch of xsetwacom Parameters changed from 0.10.8, which was the Maverick default.  I haven't updated the scripts yet to reflect the changes because in would have broken then for everyone in Lucid and Maverick.

So in the script only use xsetwacom commands for Parameters for values you want to change.  If the default works for you comment that command out (#).  A table of the Parameter changes is here:  http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawik...arameter_Names

And how to make scripts:  http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawik..._Configuration

If you followed the instructions the xsetwacom.sh script is in autostart.  You can temporarily disable it by removing the check from the box in front of it in Autostart.

----------


## jimss

hey !

Yes, I get pretty good how the parameters works. I find out some answers. 
Concerning the two middle buttons on the pad, it was a question of mapping number. I had to change "button 2" with "button 9" and "button 4" with "button 8". weird but efficient.

For the whole grabbing and escaping window stuff, it only occurs with the absolute mode. So I switch to relative mode and it works great. Not the best answer, but it will do for now. 

The only thing that doesn't work with this configuration is that I still can not grab with the touch pad. 

So, if you have answers to my remaining problems, that would be great.

Thank's anyways !

JiM

----------


## Favux

Hi JiM,

lol Your doing better than I am.  Here's my current Button transpositions in Natty for Buttons 1 through 4.


```
Button 1 = Button 3

Button 2 = Button 8

Button 3 = Button 9

Button 4 = Button 1
```




> For the whole grabbing and escaping window stuff, it only occurs with the absolute mode. So I switch to relative mode and it works great. Not the best answer, but it will do for now.


That I don't understand.  Touch is suppose to be in Relative Mode by default and is clearly behaving that way for me.  However if I query the Mode with xsetwacom get it tells me the Mode is Absolute.  And it isn't.  So something ain't right.



> The only thing that doesn't work with this configuration is that I still can not grab with the touch pad.


I'm reasonably sure that's from a change Chris made to single finger clicking a few (~6?) weeks ago.  At that time he felt that the dragging was too predominant, things would get accidentally dragged between the first and second tap.  He thought people would be more interested in the single finger double tap left click working smoothly.  You'd have to talk him into working on it some more.

----------


## Triblaze

Got a Wacom Bamboo Pen recently, I just installed Wacom-dkms and plugged it in and it worked perfectly, though yesterday it started acting funky.

Calibration or detected screen size or something is off, moving anywhere on the tablet puts the mouse at the very right of the screen, only the very left of the tablet actually moves it around the screen. I don't know what's wrong, I was directed here, and couldn't exactly pinpoint the problem, though I'm guessing it's something to do with the X and Y values. On the first page, there was a part about Xorg.0.log, here's the part about Wacom, you'll know how to interpret it better than me.



```
[    37.459] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Wacom Bamboo 4x5 Finger (/dev/input/mouse3)
[    37.459] (II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)
[    37.460] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Wacom Bamboo 4x5 Finger (/dev/input/event10)
[    37.460] (**) Wacom Bamboo 4x5 Finger: Applying InputClass "evdev touchpad catchall"
[    37.460] (**) Wacom Bamboo 4x5 Finger: Applying InputClass "touchpad catchall"
[    37.460] (**) Wacom Bamboo 4x5 Finger: Applying InputClass "Wacom class"
[    37.460] (II) LoadModule: "wacom"
[    37.460] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/wacom_drv.so
[    37.476] (II) Module wacom: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    37.476]     compiled for 1.9.0, module version = 0.10.11
[    37.476]     Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
[    37.476]     ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 11.0
[    37.476] (**) Wacom Bamboo 4x5 Finger: always reports core events
[    37.476] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event10"
[    37.488] (II) Wacom Bamboo 4x5 Finger: type not specified, assuming 'touch'.
[    37.488] (II) Wacom Bamboo 4x5 Finger: other types will be automatically added.
[    37.488] (**) Option "KeepShape" "on"
[    37.488] (--) Wacom Bamboo 4x5 Finger touch: using pressure threshold of 27 for button 1
[    37.488] (--) Wacom Bamboo 4x5 Finger touch: Wacom USB Bamboo tablet maxX=480 maxY=320 resX=0 resY=0 
[    37.488] (II) Wacom Bamboo 4x5 Finger touch: hotplugging dependent devices.
[    37.488] (**) Wacom Bamboo 4x5 Finger pad: Applying InputClass "evdev touchpad catchall"
[    37.488] (**) Wacom Bamboo 4x5 Finger pad: Applying InputClass "touchpad catchall"
[    37.488] (**) Wacom Bamboo 4x5 Finger pad: Applying InputClass "Wacom class"
[    37.488] (**) Wacom Bamboo 4x5 Finger pad: always reports core events
[    37.488] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event10"
[    37.500] (**) Option "KeepShape" "on"
[    37.500] (--) Wacom Bamboo 4x5 Finger pad: Wacom USB Bamboo tablet maxX=480 maxY=320 resX=0 resY=0 
[    37.512] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Wacom Bamboo 4x5 Finger pad" (type: PAD)
[    37.544] (II) Wacom Bamboo 4x5 Finger touch: hotplugging completed.
[    37.556] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Wacom Bamboo 4x5 Finger touch" (type: TOUCH)
[    37.556] (--) Wacom Bamboo 4x5 Finger touch: top X=0 top Y=0 bottom X=-2147483648 bottom Y=320 resol X=0 resol Y=0
[    37.557] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Wacom Bamboo 4x5 Pen (/dev/input/event9)
[    37.557] (**) Wacom Bamboo 4x5 Pen: Applying InputClass "evdev tablet catchall"
[    37.557] (**) Wacom Bamboo 4x5 Pen: Applying InputClass "Wacom class"
[    37.557] (**) Wacom Bamboo 4x5 Pen: always reports core events
[    37.557] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event9"
[    37.572] (II) Wacom Bamboo 4x5 Pen: type not specified, assuming 'stylus'.
[    37.572] (II) Wacom Bamboo 4x5 Pen: other types will be automatically added.
[    37.572] (**) Option "KeepShape" "on"
[    37.572] (--) Wacom Bamboo 4x5 Pen stylus: using pressure threshold of 27 for button 1
[    37.572] (--) Wacom Bamboo 4x5 Pen stylus: Wacom USB Bamboo tablet maxX=14720 maxY=9200 maxZ=1023 resX=100000 resY=100000  tilt=disabled
[    37.572] (II) Wacom Bamboo 4x5 Pen stylus: hotplugging dependent devices.
[    37.572] (**) Wacom Bamboo 4x5 Pen eraser: Applying InputClass "evdev tablet catchall"
[    37.572] (**) Wacom Bamboo 4x5 Pen eraser: Applying InputClass "Wacom class"
[    37.572] (**) Wacom Bamboo 4x5 Pen eraser: always reports core events
[    37.572] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event9"
[    37.580] (**) Option "KeepShape" "on"
[    37.580] (--) Wacom Bamboo 4x5 Pen eraser: Wacom USB Bamboo tablet maxX=14720 maxY=9200 maxZ=1023 resX=100000 resY=100000  tilt=disabled
[    37.588] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Wacom Bamboo 4x5 Pen eraser" (type: ERASER)
[    37.588] (--) Wacom Bamboo 4x5 Pen eraser: top X=0 top Y=0 bottom X=-2147483648 bottom Y=9200 resol X=100000 resol Y=100000
[    37.620] (II) Wacom Bamboo 4x5 Pen stylus: hotplugging completed.
[    37.628] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Wacom Bamboo 4x5 Pen stylus" (type: STYLUS)
[    37.628] (--) Wacom Bamboo 4x5 Pen stylus: top X=0 top Y=0 bottom X=-2147483648 bottom Y=9200 resol X=100000 resol Y=100000
[    37.629] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Wacom Bamboo 4x5 Pen (/dev/input/mouse2)
[    37.629] (II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)
```

Since it's a Bamboo pen, there's no eraser or touch stuff, so IDK why that's there or what it matters. I assume just the stylus part matters. Would it have something to do with how it has 9200 as opposed to 92000, as was on the first page? Or would it have something to do with "bottom X=-2147483648"?

And then how would I fix?
Thanks in advance!

----------


## Favux

Hi Triblaze,

You are correct and this seems to be the problem:


```
[    37.628] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Wacom Bamboo 4x5 Pen stylus" (type: STYLUS)
[    37.628] (--) Wacom Bamboo 4x5 Pen stylus: top X=0 top Y=0 bottom X=-2147483648 bottom Y=9200 resol X=100000 resol Y=100000
```

I seem to remember a while ago there was a brief period where an old version of xf86-input-wacom was putting out nonsensical coordinate values.  So what is _Wacom-dkms_ and where did you get it?  I'm assuming a PPA?  Did you check the date on it and the versions it was installing?  And what release of Ubuntu are you using:  Lucid, Maverick, or Natty?

You probably need to uninstall the PPA and importantly the dkms and dependending on your release start over.  Or you could try manually overriding the coordinates.  See:  http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawik...le=Calibration  Probably try the static coordinate Options.

----------


## Triblaze

> Hi Triblaze,
> 
> You are correct and this seems to be the problem:
> 
> 
> ```
> [    37.628] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Wacom Bamboo 4x5 Pen stylus" (type: STYLUS)
> [    37.628] (--) Wacom Bamboo 4x5 Pen stylus: top X=0 top Y=0 bottom X=-2147483648 bottom Y=9200 resol X=100000 resol Y=100000
> ```
> ...


Wow, thanks for the speedy response.

Anyways, when I got it I was looking for how to get the drivers in, and I found a really quick solution somewhere which I used, but I guess that's not always the best.



```
sudo add-apt-repository ppa:doctormo/wacom-plus
  sudo apt-get update
  sudo apt-get install wacom-dkms
```

Found that somewhere and it worked great until now.
Running Maverick.

Reading SF, kinda get it, kinda lost. I'm relatively new to Linux, I can do most basic things but don't really get some of the more in-depth stuff.
So while I get most of the commands on that SF page, I don't exactly know which of them to start with and if I need to do anything else with my files first.

----------


## Favux

Actually I think DoctorMO's PPA should work for the Pen.  He updated it fairly recently.  So I don't know what's wrong, especially if it was working.  Is there a 50-wacom.conf in /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d?  There must be given your Xorg.0.log.

----------


## Triblaze

Okay, sounds good, glad I don't have to uninstall and get different drivers or whatever.

And yeah, there is, I'd tried putting some different options and stuff in it already, and when this problem initially happened, I went there to see what could be wrong or what needed fixing, but I had no idea what I would have to add/take out. Here's the conf.



```
Section "InputClass"
    Identifier "Wacom class"
# WALTOP needs a patched kernel driver, that isn't in mainline lk yet,
# so for now just let it fall through and be picked up by evdev instead.
#    MatchProduct "Wacom|WALTOP|WACOM"
    MatchProduct "Wacom|WACOM|Hanwang"
    MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"
    Driver "wacom"
EndSection

Section "InputClass"
    Identifier "Wacom serial class"
    MatchProduct "Serial Wacom Tablet"
    Driver "wacom"
EndSection

Section "InputClass"
        Identifier "Wacom serial class identifiers"
        MatchProduct "WACf|FUJ02e5|FUJ02e7"
        Driver "wacom"
EndSection


# N-Trig Duosense Electromagnetic Digitizer
Section "InputClass"
    Identifier "Wacom N-Trig class"
    MatchProduct "HID 1b96:0001|N-Trig Pen"
    MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"
    Driver "wacom"
    Option "Button2" "3"
EndSection
```

What do?

----------


## Favux

I don't know what's going on.  The PPA wasn't installing the 10-wacom.conf in Lucid, but I think that was an Ubuntu problem that DoctorMO just picked up when he updated the PPA and not due to his packaging.

You have a valid wacom.conf.  I don't know what version of xf86-input-wacom he packaged.  You could try adding the correct TopX, TopY, etc., as described in the Calibration HOW TO I linked you to, to the usb snippet.  In other words:


```
Section "InputClass"
    Identifier "Wacom class"
# WALTOP needs a patched kernel driver, that isn't in mainline lk yet,
# so for now just let it fall through and be picked up by evdev instead.
#    MatchProduct "Wacom|WALTOP|WACOM"
    MatchProduct "Wacom|WACOM|Hanwang"
    MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"
    Driver "wacom"
    <-- add the coordinate options here -->
EndSection
```

----------


## Triblaze

```
Section "InputClass"
    Identifier "Wacom class"
# WALTOP needs a patched kernel driver, that isn't in mainline lk yet,
# so for now just let it fall through and be picked up by evdev instead.
#    MatchProduct "Wacom|WALTOP|WACOM"
    MatchProduct "Wacom|WACOM|Hanwang"
    MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"
    Driver "wacom"
    Option "TopX" "0"
    Option "TopY" "0"
    Option "BottomX" "14720"
    Option "BottomY" "9200"
EndSection

Section "InputClass"
    Identifier "Wacom serial class"
    MatchProduct "Serial Wacom Tablet"
    Driver "wacom"
EndSection

Section "InputClass"
        Identifier "Wacom serial class identifiers"
        MatchProduct "WACf|FUJ02e5|FUJ02e7"
        Driver "wacom"
EndSection


# N-Trig Duosense Electromagnetic Digitizer
Section "InputClass"
    Identifier "Wacom N-Trig class"
    MatchProduct "HID 1b96:0001|N-Trig Pen"
    MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"
    Driver "wacom"
    Option "Button2" "3"
EndSection
```

And I still got the same problem.

I installed the drivers (the ones from the disk) on a windows comp too. It started messing up after that, but I don't think that would affect the tablet itself, would it? And it works on that computer, so the tablet's not broken.

----------


## Triblaze

Oh, wow, I fail.


It's working. :Very Happy: 


The coordinate options did work, I just forgot to restart X after changing them. :d'oh!: 



Thanks for the help and patience!


And sorry for double post.

Oh, and you're nice and helpful, I'm not new to forums in general but I'm new here, and I do love my Linux and I do get issues now and then with Ubuntu, so I think I'll stick around. So just wondering, what do I need to know. About here? Anything? Advice for a newcomer.

----------


## Favux

Outstanding!   :Smile: 

Just be patient.  It'll take a little time to get into the swing of things.

----------


## Triblaze

Okay, thanks. I've crowded up this help thread enough, so I'll be off now, hope to see you around.

Yeah, it's working, pressure and everything. :Smile:

----------


## pedroopedroo

Hi there!

I am desperately trying to get my Wacom Bamboo Fun  Pen & Touch CTH-661 to work in Ubuntu 11.04.

My problems are: 

1) Although the tablet is recognized by  Ubuntu, when I move the  cursor near the borders of the screen, it becomes crazy and I loose  control of it (it jumps a lot). It is very annoying and it gets very difficult to use the  unity bar  or the scrollbar! I've tried to define the area with the "xsetwacom set  area" command but all it does is 'crop' the working area. Ive also  tried MapToOutput, but without success. Am I missing  something?

2) When using the 2 finger touch, instead of scrolling, all I get is zooming... Any thoughts?


I'm still learning the linux environment, so please use 'newbie' language  :Smile: 

Thank you very much for your patience!

----------


## Favux

Hi pedroopedroo,

Welcome to Ubuntu forums!




> when I move the cursor near the borders of the screen, it becomes crazy and I loose control of it (it jumps a lot).


We just discovered in the last couple of weeks that Wacom changed the USB reporting protocol for all of the new BambooPT's, the ones released in October 2010.  They are all reporting some new 4FGT protocol even though Wacom says only the Special Editions have 4 finger touch.  That's where the jumps are coming from.  Apparently with Natty's 2.6.38 kernel the MT (multi-touch) changes to wacom.ko and the MT changes to the default xf86-input-wacom-0.10.11 make the jumping more obvious than before.

Chris doesn't have the new hardware to work on it.  Ayuthia has decided to take a look into it.  This is all happening on linuxwacom-discuss so far.  With luck we may have something in a while.




> 2) When using the 2 finger touch, instead of scrolling, all I get is zooming... Any thoughts?


This is another thing the MT changes in the kernel have brought out.  They scaled up resolution a lot to work around jitter issues.  Apparently xf86-input-wacom needs some changes to become compiant with the kernel changes.  Chris hasn't submitted those patches yet.  In the meantime you can make a change to the code before you compile xf86-input-wacom for a quick "fix".

I thought I had that in this thread but come to think of it it is probably in another thread.  Let me see if I can find it.

Edit:  OK, you have to go into the xf86-input-wacom folder and then into src and open the wcmTouchFilter.c file.  Then at about line #27 you'll see:


```
#define WACOM_INLINE_DISTANCE 40
```

and change it to the following to line up with the kernel side resolution changes:


```
#define WACOM_INLINE_DISTANCE 40 << 5
```

I messed with the value a little.  Can't go less than 3 or the crossover to zoom comes back.

----------


## pedroopedroo

Hi Favux,

Thank you very much for your answer and for the 'newbie' language. It was very easy to follow  :Smile:  

Looking forward for the fixes! I will be following this thread.

----------


## danraymond

Hello Favux

I am new to all this but recently acquired Bamboo pen and touch Model CTH-460/K. Have followed your very clear instructions and have all working mostly.

Can't get the stylus to do a scroll (maybe I don't do it right!)  and sometimes it doesn't give a click when the stylusis pressed on the surface i.e. Button 1 on stylus only sometimes works.

secondly cannot get Button 4 on pad to be assigned. Can assign other 3 with xsetwacom easily but not Button 4

gestures work bur scroll seems a bit dodgy sometimes.

your comments appreciated

DanRaymond

----------


## Favux

Hi danraymond,

Welcome to the Ubuntu forums!




> Can't get the stylus to do a scroll


Do you mean the stylus won't "grab" the scroll slider?



> secondly cannot get Button 4 on pad to be assigned


Since I don't know which Ubuntu release you are using please look at the Button transpositions listed in Part IV.



> scroll seems a bit dodgy sometimes


If you mean laggy that's typical.  Also it takes a little bit to get the "feel" of the scroll since it is different than that of a touchpad.

----------


## danraymond

[QUOTE=Favux;10839444]Hi danraymond,




> Welcome to the Ubuntu forums!


thank you and thank you for such a prompt reply!




> Do you mean the stylus won't "grab" the scroll slider?


No I thought I could somehow drag the pen down the  touchpad (with maybe a button pressed) to get a scroll?




> Since I don't know which Ubuntu release you are using please look at the Button transpositions listed in Part IV.


Pardon my ignorance Part IV? where to find it? I am on Ubuntu 10.04

Thank you

danraymond

----------


## danraymond

Favux

All sorted with button assignment (found part IV! DOH! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): )

However cannot get pen to do a scroll i.e. hold  button on pen down (left click) and drag pen nib down/up the tablet

any ideas?

danraymond

----------


## Favux

That isn't available unless you use the Grab and Drag extension for Firefox.  It gives you Adobe Acrobat-style grab and drag scrolling in Mozilla app.s.

You can assign a stylus side button to one of the X scroll button values.  There isn't a button repeat though so you have to keep clicking the button as each click is one scroll wheel unit.

4 = scroll down
5 = scroll up
6 = scroll left
7 = scroll right

So if you have two buttons you'd need to assign both:


```
xsetwacom set "device name" Button 2 4
xsetwacom set "device name" Button 3 5
```

Probably better to use EasyStroke.  It's a gesture recognition program sort of like Pen Flicks.  I believe one of the examples on the website shows using a simple up and down stroke for scroll.

----------


## danraymond

> 4 = scroll down
> 5 = scroll up
> 6 = scroll left
> 7 = scroll right


Where are these (and other assignments) listed? I know '1' is a left click '2' middle click and '3' right click above is 4-7 are there others?




> Probably better to use EasyStroke.  It's a gesture recognition program sort of like Pen Flicks.  I believe one of the examples on the website shows using a simple up and down stroke for scroll.


Fantastic! thanks for heads up :Razz:

----------


## Favux

> Where are these (and other assignments) listed? I know '1' is a left click '2' middle click and '3' right click above is 4-7 are there others?


I don't know where they're listed.  _man xinput_ etc. doesn't tell you.  If you find out let me know.

You could methodically test them and compile a list I suppose.  I guess the only other two I know about, or at least remember right now, are:


```
8 = back
9 = forward
```

----------


## kopiwe

I have a Wacom BambooFun 6x8

The buttons on the pad worked in Maverick. In natty, they don't.
They behave quite strange. When I plug in the usb, the buttons work, but only once. After I press one button, it stops working. 

How can I fix this?

----------


## Favux

Hi kopiwe,

From what you say I assume you are in Natty.  I respond to you on the bug report you joined:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+s...om/+bug/782756

----------


## leandromartinez98

The installation through the tutorials here used to work until some weeks ago. Now, I get my bamboo pen working, but I cannot set its mode to relative anymore, with the

xsetwacom --set "Wacom Bamboo 4x5 Pen" mode relative

command anymore (it used to work until very recently).

The problem now is:

X Error of failed request: BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)
Major opcode of failed request: 140 (XInputExtension)
Minor opcode of failed request: 5 (X_SetDeviceMode)
Serial number of failed request: 17
Current serial number in output stream: 17

Also, although the device is listed with

xinput --list:

xinput --list
⎡ Virtual core pointer id=2 [master pointer (3)]
⎜ ↳ Virtual core XTEST pointer id=4 [slave pointer (2)]
⎜ ↳ Wacom Bamboo 4x5 Pen id=8 [slave pointer (2)]
⎜ ↳ Wacom Bamboo 4x5 Finger id=9 [slave pointer (2)]
⎜ ↳ USB Optical Mouse id=10 [slave pointer (2)]
⎜ ↳ HID-compliant Mouse HID-compliant Mouse id=11 [slave pointer (2)]
⎜ ↳ Macintosh mouse button emulation id=14 [slave pointer (2)]
⎣ Virtual core keyboard id=3 [master keyboard (2)]
↳ Virtual core XTEST keyboard id=5 [slave keyboard (3)]
↳ Power Button id=6 [slave keyboard (3)]
↳ Power Button id=7 [slave keyboard (3)]
↳ Apple, Inc Apple Keyboard id=12 [slave keyboard (3)]
↳ Apple, Inc Apple Keyboard id=13 [slave keyboard (3)]


The device is not listed with the "xsetwacom --list dev" command. I must note, furthermore, that the "xinput set-mode 8 relative" doesn't work either (same error message). Finally, although "xsetwacom --list dev" does not return anything, "xsetwacom get 8 mode" returns, correctly, "Absolute". I cannot set it either to "Absolute" or "Relative", the error being the same as above.

Any idea on how to fix this recent new issue?

(ps. I'm using lucid).

----------


## Favux

Hi leandromartinez98,

Your tablet isn't on the wacom X driver, otherwise stylus would be appended to Pen like so:


```
Wacom Bamboo 4x5 Pen stylus
```

and of course _xsetwacom list_ is showing that too.  Likely you are on the evdev driver.  You could check with:


```
xinput list-props "Wacom Bamboo 4x5 Pen"
```

Since you are in Lucid I'm going to guess it is because your 10-wacom.conf is missing.  It should be at /usr/lib/X11/xorg.conf.d.  If so just put in the sample one in part III. a) of the HOW TO in the first post.  Then reboot.

----------


## leandromartinez98

Thanks Favux! It worked! There was a 10-wacom.conf there, but it was different from the one suggested on post 1.

----------


## Favux

Could you post the contents of the one that wasn't working?  That would be a big help.

Also you could join in on the Launchpad bug report:  https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/770082

And I would greatly appreciate it if others who have had this problem would post on the bug report also!

----------


## leandromartinez98

This was the content of the 10-wacom.conf file that wasn't working.

Section "InputClass"
       Identifier "Wacom class"
       MatchProduct "Wacom|WACOM"
       MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"
       Driver "wacom"
EndSection

Section "InputClass"
       Identifier "Wacom serial class"
       MatchProduct "Serial Wacom Tablet"
       Driver "wacom"
       Option "ForceDevice" "ISDV4"
EndSection

# N-Trig Duosense Electromagnetic Digitizer
Section "InputClass"
       Identifier "Wacom N-Trig class"
       MatchProduct "HID 1b96:0001"
       MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"
       Driver "wacom"
EndSection



I must say that I tried installing the xf86-input-wacom from some ppa suggested here before compiling, so I'm not sure if that put that file there.

----------


## Favux

Thanks leandromartinez98,

The mystery deepens.  I think that is the first wacom.conf.  But still the usb snippet should have worked.  My current guess is the PPA (do you remember which one?) installed the wacom.conf with the wrong permissions and it wasn't being read by the system.  And you fixed the permissions when you opened the file with _gksudo gedit_, edited it, and Saved it.

----------


## leandromartinez98

Must have been this one:

https://launchpad.net/~doctormo/+archive/wacom-plus

because the other (irie) is not build for lucid.


Ps. Indeed, I restored the original file and rebooted, and the xsetwacom command keeps working. You were wright, it probably was a permission problem.

----------


## rylleman

Im trying to setup my Intuos3 in a fresh Mint 11 (ubuntu 11.04 based). I had it perfectly setup in my previous mint10 machine (ubuntu 10.04).

Tried both ppas.

With Irie ppa everything worked almost perfectly except some weird issue with left-click. It was as some other button was also pressed along with left click when pressing tip of pen (button 1).

I then switched to the doctormo ppa and mostly everything worked well exept button 2 and 3 on pen which didn't work at all. Buttons and scroll strips on tablet worked perfectly though.
I restarted the computer and now buttons 2 & 3 works. Tablet buttons and scroll strips does not work any longer... All keys are dead except right side, top left button (button 9) which returns a "9"...

What is wrong and how do I fix it?

----------


## Favux

Hi rylleman,

Hard to tell at this point.  I would have thought an Intuos3 would have worked with the default 11.04 kernel driver (wacom.ko) and xf86-input-wacom which should be 0.10.11.

Was there some issue you were trying to address by using the PPAs?

At this point you probably should uninstall the PPA's and use Synaptic Package Manager to reinstall the default xf86-input-wacom unless there was some problem.  If your default wacom.ko is gone you can reinstall that by installing the kernel's _linux-image_.

You'll need to remove the dkms wacom.ko that was installed.  In /usr/source what is the wacom module framework called?  The exact name, it presumably has wacom in it.

----------


## HalfEmptyHero

I've got a bamboo pen and touch on natty. I'm trying to get your script to work to turn off the touch feature, as I never use it and it only causes problems. Whenever I use it the script says Touch is On. So I tried running xsetwacom get 11 Touch in the terminal and I get Property 'Wacom Enable Touch' does not exist on device.  What am I doing wrong?

----------


## Favux

Hi HalfEmptyHero,

Maybe the ID number isn't the correct one for your touch?  Run _xinput list_ in a terminal and check on your tablet's "device name" or ID # for touch.  Also make sure the script is executable.

----------


## HalfEmptyHero

Yep, it was the ID number. Thanks a lot!

----------


## WilyWyrm

Hi,

I've been trying to configure my P&T (it's a new K model) through the kde-config-tablet module. It's not working because it is still treating the Natty xserver keymap the same as the previous ones (1 2 3 4 as opposed to 3 8 9 1). A series of xsetwacom set commands to those buttons works, however.

Is there any way to detect the xserver keymap on any given system? I've found the piece of code in the configuration module that I _think_ is causing the problem, and I'd like to write a patch for it. But if I just substitute 3 8 9 1 instead of 1 2 3 4, it'll just break again when the keymap changes, and the issue still wouldn't be fixed for users with more than 4 buttons on their tablet. 

Thanks!

----------


## Favux

Hi WilyWyrm,

Really good question to which I do not know the answer.

Keybinding doesn't seem to work the way it did before due to the shift from HAL to udev for the back end and the removal of the hotkey etc. stuff.  I was working on that about a week ago until I got distracted by the serial tablet project I'm working on now.  I think I was closing in on the answer.  Hopefully I can get back to messing with that in a couple days.  To be honest I was burned out on it and welcomed a distraction.

What little I know about the topic is summarized on the Rotation HOW TO.  See _Implementing a Script with a Launcher or Key Binding c) Key Binding_ and _Appendix 2: HP TX2000 Bezel Keys_.  It seems like the xmodmap has been changed in some way.



> Is there any way to detect the xserver keymap


So I don't think you are interested in a current /lib/udev/keymap mapping, but instead what X is seeing.  Which is the part I can't figure out.


```
xmodmap -pk > /home/yourusername/Desktop/xmodmap.txt
and
xmodmap -pke > /home/yourusername/Desktop/xmodmap.conf
```

Don't seem to be changing to reflect the editing in the udev keymap.rules. 

Maybe the Xdotool's code would provide clues?  Someone just claimed to be able to use the bezel keys through xsetwacom and xbindkeys a couple of weeks ago, which was part of what set me off.  Plus I was updating the HOW TOs anyway.

Good luck!  If you figure it out please let me know.   :Smile: 


Edit:  By the way I think the button mapping for the BambooPTs 4 buttons is specific to the BambooPTs in Natty's 2.6.38 kernel because the changed button defaults in the wacom_wac.c seem only to apply to it.

----------


## WilyWyrm

Thanks for all the hints!

As it is, though, I'm a little tapped out, too. I kind of just gave up on finding the "best" way to do it and just settled on checking the kernel and tablet model before applying the new keymap. Of course, this isn't a permanent solution, and it WILL break, but it should work well enough between now and then (The button keymap can't change THAT fast again, can it?).

I'll keep trying to find where the keymaps are stored/generated, but I already submitted the interim patch. It's _here_ if anyone wants to look at it (and hopefully tell me a better way).

----------


## DaJL

I Just got a Bamboo P&T today running on 11.04  
This is a big thread so I apologize if the question has already been asked. I'm trying to figure out if there is a way to get the stylus to only work when it touches the pad? For now I can hover the pen over the pad without touching and the mouse pointer moves.    

Wacom Bamboo 2FG 4x5 Pen eraser         id: 12  type: ERASER    
Wacom Bamboo 2FG 4x5 Pen stylus         id: 13  type: STYLUS    
Wacom Bamboo 2FG 4x5 Finger pad         id: 14  type: PAD       
Wacom Bamboo 2FG 4x5 Finger touch       id: 15  type: TOUCH

----------


## Rehellio

Hi I have a Wacom Bamboo MTE-450. Everything works fine, but I'm having trouble configuring the shortcut, and navigation buttons on the top of the tablet. Here is a picture of it if that helps. I'm a complete noob when it comes to Command line, if you can, could you please help me.

----------


## Favux

Hi DaJL,

I guess I'm not sure I understand the question.  That is how it is suppose to work.  The pointer arrow should start reacting and tracking when the stylus comes into "proximity".  It isn't drawing a line or anything before it touches the tablet is it?


Hi Rehellio,

Welcome to Ubuntu forums!

Did you try the Bamboo script attached to post #2?  You might have to update it depending on which version of Ubuntu you are using.  Which is Natty correct?  How to install the script is described in part IV. of the HOW TO.

Could you maybe be a little more specific about what you've done and where you are having trouble?

----------


## Little Blue

Many thanks for this excellent guide. I take it that if we just want to update the drivers we still do pretty much the same thing only with the current source?

I only ask as I'm having a bit of trouble with my bamboo ctl-460 tablet. I installed it several months ago with an the then current version of the source (on Lucid, and I can't remember what guide I used...) and it worked fine for a while. Then suddenly it started behaving weirdly, specifically touching pen to tablet knocks out the tracking. I can press the stylus and the cursor position is updated, but I have to move the stylus out of range and back again for the cursor to track with proximity, if that makes sense. I had hoped updating the wacom drivers would go towards fixing this but no luck...

Any suggestions?

Cheers!

----------


## Favux

Hi Little Blue,

In Lucid there is a bug that knocks out your 10-wacom.conf with some updates.  So there is no match to put your Bamboo on the wacom driver, instead it ends up on the evdev driver and behaves wacky.  So since you've re-installed the drivers manually install a 10-wacom.conf by following the instructions in part III. a) and use the sample wacom.conf as the contents.

Feel free to post on the bug report:  https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/770082

----------


## Little Blue

Thank you so much! You were bang on, the 10-wacom.conf file I originally setup must've been removed at some point. Putting in the new one as described makes it work wonderfully again! I'm kicking myself now for not thinking to look if it was still there...

Cheers again!

----------


## peltazoid

Hi, I have a Wacom Bamboo Pen, and it works well under Ubuntu 11.04 apart from the pressure detection is far to sensitive. 

Using gimp 2.6.11

Under Windows XP it is spot I get a nice range to work with, under Natty it goes from around 10%(using opacity for pressure) to 100% with the lightest of touches, In XP I have to put a bit of pressure on to get 100% from it.

I have tried changing the Threshold and PressureCurve in xsetwacom to no avail.

I have installed the 11.1 wacom drivers as detailed in the OP and im using the following script file.

## Device names and ID numbers from 'xinput --list' entered in a terminal.
#
## In the example "Device name" not ID # is used.  Note if you use the
## xorg.conf the "Device names" will be stylus, eraser, touch, and pad.
#
## If you are hot plugging use "Device name" as ID # can change.
#
## ClickForce changes name to Threshold with xf86-input-wacom 0.10.9 (11-19-10)
## Lucid default - 0.10.5  Maverick default - 0.10.8
#
## Warning:  Changing Mode to either Absolute or Relative in stylus/eraser stops
## the mouse from being able to pull guidelines out of the ruler in Gimp.

## stylus = "Wacom Bamboo Pen Pen stylus" = ID 8
xsetwacom set "Wacom Bamboo Pen Pen stylus" Suppress "4"  # data pt.s trimmed, default is 4, 0-20
xsetwacom set "Wacom Bamboo Pen Pen stylus" RawSample "2"  # data pt.s filtered, default is 2, 0-100
#xsetwacom set "Wacom Bamboo Pen Pen stylus" ClickForce "27"  # pressure, default is 27, range is 0-2047
xsetwacom set "Wacom Bamboo Pen Pen stylus" Threshold "27"  # pressure, default is 27, range is 0-2047
xsetwacom set "Wacom Bamboo Pen Pen stylus" PressureCurve "5 10 90 95" # Bezier curve, default is 0,0,100,100
xsetwacom set "Wacom Bamboo Pen Pen stylus" TabletPCButton "off"  # stylus tip + button, or "off" for hover mode
#xsetwacom set "Wacom Bamboo Pen Pen stylus" Mode "Absolute"  # or Relative
xsetwacom set "Wacom Bamboo Pen Pen stylus" Button 1 "1" # left mouse click
xsetwacom set "Wacom Bamboo Pen Pen stylus" Button 2 "2" # right mouse click
xsetwacom set "Wacom Bamboo Pen Pen stylus" Button 3 "3" # middle mouse click
xsetwacom set "Wacom Bamboo Pen Pen stylus" Button 3 "4" # middle mouse click

## eraser = "Wacom Bamboo Pen Pen eraser" = ID 12
xsetwacom set "Wacom Bamboo Pen Pen eraser" Suppress "4"  # data pt.s trimmed, default is 4, 0-20
xsetwacom set "Wacom Bamboo Pen Pen eraser" RawSample "2"  # data pt.s filtered, default is 2, 0-100
#xsetwacom set "Wacom Bamboo Pen Pen eraser" ClickForce "27"  # pressure, default is 27, range is 0-2047
xsetwacom set "Wacom Bamboo Pen Pen eraser" Threshold "27"  # pressure, default is 27, range is 0-2047
xsetwacom set "Wacom Bamboo Pen Pen eraser" PressureCurve "0 10 90 100" # Bezier curve, default is 0,0,100,100
#xsetwacom set "Wacom Bamboo Pen Pen eraser" Mode "Absolute"  # or "Relative" cursor movement
xsetwacom set "Wacom Bamboo Pen Pen eraser" Button 1 "Button 1"

## Developed with Patrick Horgan


Thanks for any help.

----------


## Favux

Hi peltazoid,

Welcome to Ubuntu forums!

The Bamboo Pen entry in the kernel's wacom.ko has the wrong pressure levels.  It says 256 (well really 255 because 0 is a level) while the Bamboo Pen actually has 1024 like the rest of the Bamboo Pen and Touches.  That's been fixed in the kernel and also in input-wacom.  So follow part I. of the how to and install input-wacom's wacom.ko and that should fix it for you.

----------


## KirmesBude

I dont seem to be able to install xorg macros 1.8 !!!

After I run make it just says
make: Für das Ziel »all« ist nichts zu tun.

(sry its german)
I am running ubuntu 10.04 btw

EDIT: Ok after sudo make install it seems to be installed just fine.
But when i try to get the necessary packages for the xf86 driver, it says:

Die folgenden Pakete haben nicht-erfüllte Abhängigkeiten:
  libudev-dev: Hängt ab: libudev0 (= 151-12) aber 151-12.3 soll installiert werden
E: Kaputte Pakete

----------


## Favux

Hi KirmesBude,

Welcome to Ubuntu forums!




> The following packages have unmet dependencies-:
> libudev-dev: Depends: libudev0 (= 151-12) to be installed but 151-12.3
> E: Broken packages


See:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sy...20Installation

----------


## KirmesBude

I quite dont understand, what u are trying to say. Sry i am new to ubuntu.

----------


## Favux

E = error

So



> E: Kaputte Pakete


means a package is broken.  Maybe corrupt.  So the package installer is stuck.  It can't add a package until the error or broken package is fixed.

I'm hoping these commands:


```
sudo dpkg --configure -a

sudo apt-get install -f
```

will fix or un-jam the package manager.  So apt-get will work for libudev-dev.  The wiki shows other methods too.

----------


## KirmesBude

thanks

I guess i successfully installed the xf86 drivers. But I have another Problem.

If u take the stylus and "hover" over the tablet u are able to move the mouse. But once i touched the tablet the mouse is frozen until i get out of the "hove zone" and back in.
This way i am not able to draw.

----------


## Favux

It does not sound like the Bamboo is on the Wacom driver(s).

Post the output of _xinput list_ entered in a terminal.

If you can determine the "device name" of the stylus or pen from the output and post the output of:


```
xinput list-props "device name"
```

----------


## KirmesBude

_xinput list

_

```
⎡ Virtual core pointer                        id=2    [master pointer  (3)]
⎜   ↳ Virtual core XTEST pointer                  id=4    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Wacom Bamboo Craft Pen                      id=8    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Wacom Bamboo Craft Finger                   id=9    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Logitech USB Gaming Mouse                   id=12    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Macintosh mouse button emulation            id=14    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎣ Virtual core keyboard                       id=3    [master keyboard (2)]
    ↳ Virtual core XTEST keyboard                 id=5    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Power Button                                id=6    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Power Button                                id=7    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Logitech Logitech USB Keyboard              id=10    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Logitech Logitech USB Keyboard              id=11    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ UVC Camera (046d:0802)                      id=13    [slave  keyboard (3)]
```

_



xinput list-props "Wacom Bamboo Craft Pen"

_

```
Device 'Wacom Bamboo Craft Pen':
    Device Enabled (146):    1
    Device Accel Profile (269):    0
    Device Accel Constant Deceleration (270):    1.000000
    Device Accel Adaptive Deceleration (272):    1.000000
    Device Accel Velocity Scaling (273):    10.000000
    Evdev Reopen Attempts (264):    10
    Evdev Axis Inversion (274):    0, 0
    Evdev Axis Calibration (275):    <no items>
    Evdev Axes Swap (276):    0
    Axis Labels (277):    "Abs X" (266), "Abs Y" (267), "Abs Pressure" (268), "None" (0)
    Button Labels (278):    "Button Unknown" (265), "Button Unknown" (265), "Button Unknown" (265), "Button Wheel Up" (150), "Button Wheel Down" (151), "Button Horiz Wheel Left" (152), "Button Horiz Wheel Right" (153)
    Evdev Middle Button Emulation (279):    2
    Evdev Middle Button Timeout (280):    50
    Evdev Wheel Emulation (281):    0
    Evdev Wheel Emulation Axes (282):    0, 0, 4, 5
    Evdev Wheel Emulation Inertia (283):    10
    Evdev Wheel Emulation Timeout (284):    200
    Evdev Wheel Emulation Button (285):    4
    Evdev Drag Lock Buttons (286):    0
```

----------


## Favux

Alright the Bamboo tablet is on the evdev X driver, not the Wacom X driver.

This is likely because you do not have a 10-wacom.conf in /usr/lib/X11/xorg.conf.d to match the tablet to the wacom driver.  Check if it is there.  If not use the example wacom.conf in *part III a)* of the how to.  Create the file with the edit command for Lucid and copy and paste the contents of the example in it and reboot.

If you do have a 10-wacom.conf please post the contents of the file.

----------


## KirmesBude

Thanks so far. Its working like a charm now.

I might try to further tweak my tablet thanks to your Tutorial in the next weeks.

----------


## Favux

Good!   :Smile: 

The reason the wacom.conf was missing is there was a bug introduced to Lucid about 3 months ago that deleted it.  They haven't fixed it yet.  And because Lucid has the .conf files in a non-standard location with a non-standard number compiling xf86-input-wacom does not install a wacom.conf like it would with Maverick or Natty.

Have fun.

----------


## alpha-buntu

do you have a fix for the jumpy touch on  the 461 bamboo?

----------


## Favux

Hi alpha-buntu,

Nope, not yet.

We discovered about two months ago that the 5 new BambooPTs were using a new USB protocol (due to the 4 finger touch capability some of them have?) and some folks provided some preliminary raw data.  Chris made a first pass at interpreting it.  Apparently a fairly substantial change to how things are done.  But no one has looked into it further yet.

I thought Ayuthia was going to take a look but haven't heard anything from him.  I suppose Chris is the logical person because any kernel side change needed, say for 4 finger touch, would probably come from him.  But he doesn't have one of the new BambooPTs to play with.  Plus there would have to be change to the xf86-input-wacom code too.

I could link you to those threads on linuxwacom-discuss if you're interested.  You could try reviving them and see what happens.

----------


## toastybob42

I was ecstatic when I found this tutorial! My new P&T, though it returns the normal lights, etc, refuses to work at all with Ubuntu. Unfortunately, I haven't been having any success at all. Everything seems to work well enough until the line *./autogen.sh --prefix=/usr* in part I. I chose the generic headers based on the result of *uname -r*, and those worked fine, so I'm not sure why this failed. I've attached a transcript of this.

(By the way, is a txt file the way to go? I'm new here.)

----------


## Favux

Hi toastybob42 	,

Welcome to Ubuntu forums!

Yes .txt is the way to go.

It looks like maybe you didn't install build-essential.  So you must have missed the _sudo apt-get install etc._ line?  What release of Ubuntu are you using?

----------


## toastybob42

Wow, thanks for such a speedy reply! I'm on a recent install of Maverick Meerkat. I did run that line, and it didn't return an error that I could see. I ran it again today; here are the results.

----------


## Favux

what is your output of _uname -r_?

----------


## toastybob42

It returns 2.6.38.3+

----------


## Favux

That's all of the output?  That doesn't seem right.  Try:


```
cat /proc/version_signature
```

I haven't seen that error message before.

----------


## toastybob42

user@cr48-ubuntu:~$ cat /proc/version_signature
cat: /proc/version_signature: No such file or directory

I'm no expert, but that doesn't sound promising.

----------


## Favux

Well something seems hinky.  This is a vanilla install of Maverick (10.10)?

What's in /boot?


```
cd /boot

ls
```

----------


## toastybob42

The results for that are in the attachment.

I'm almost completely new to Ubuntu (and Linux in general), so I can't be totally sure everything is totally normal. However, it may be helpful to know that it was installed with the guide here. Since installation I have installed a few apps (Mypaint, Cairo dock, Wine, Chrome, Keytouch...) and refrained from updating, because I feared it would lead to incompatibility with the guide. I've added a shot of the upload manager; is any of that important?

----------


## Favux

Alright, looking at the guide the problem is that you do not have a Ubuntu kernel on your Cr-48.  Instead you're running Ubuntu on the Chrome kernel and that's why we're having the problems.

So it looks like you are correct not to let Update update you to a new kernel.  Since that is a Ubuntu kernel that will probably break things.

You'll have to ask the Chrome mod folks on how to compile a kernel module like input-wacom.  I don't know how.  You probably need to know how to add the kernel development stuff, and the Ubuntu commands don't seem to be working.  Likely because they point to the wrong repository.  If you learn how please let us know.  I suppose that input-wacom just won't compile on a Chrome kernel if it is too different from a vanilla linux kernel.

It says you can use Natty (11.04) instead of Maverick but that won't help I don't think because while the Natty kernel should support your BambooPT out of the box it still wouldn't actually be the Natty kernel.  What's the BIOS method he mentions?

----------


## toastybob42

Yikes. I wasn't anticipating such a serious issue. Since I don't have the foggiest idea about this kernel stuff, I doubt I could be of help with figuring that out.

From my limited understanding, it seems like for me to get Ubuntu with the right kernel I would have to flash the BIOS. Unfortunately, the only way to do that on the CR-48 is to open the case to disable a security switch in the hardware, which I am not willing to do. 

Coincidentally, I actually have tried Natty. However, I wasn't a fan of the UI changes even after returning to "Ubuntu Classic" mode, and wifi broke after I restarted, so I didn't get very far before returning to Maverick.

As for BIOS method, that probably refers to this, which he linked to near the top of the post, or this, which is linked lower in the comments.

Thanks for all the help, Favux.  :Popcorn:

----------


## blackdog9

Hi Favux

me too...

I'm trying to get a new Wacom Bamboo Pen (CTL-460/K) working in Natty
all seems well except for having no pressure in either gimp or Inkscape.

I've updated the wacom.ko as per the howto , checked that I have a 50-wacom.conf and now run out of ideas.

Here's the output from the usual commands:



```
$ xsetwacom list
Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x5 Pen stylus     id: 8    type: STYLUS    
Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x5 Finger touch    id: 9    type: TOUCH     
Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x5 Pen eraser     id: 12    type: ERASER    
Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x5 Finger pad     id: 13    type: PAD       

$ xinput list
⎡ Virtual core pointer                        id=2    [master pointer  (3)]
⎜   ↳ Virtual core XTEST pointer                  id=4    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x5 Pen stylus             id=8    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x5 Finger touch           id=9    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ HID 413c:3010                               id=10    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x5 Pen eraser             id=12    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x5 Finger pad             id=13    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎣ Virtual core keyboard                       id=3    [master keyboard (2)]
    ↳ Virtual core XTEST keyboard                 id=5    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Power Button                                id=6    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Power Button                                id=7    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Dell Dell Smart Card Reader Keyboard        id=11    [slave  keyboard (3)]
```

thx

----------


## Favux

Hi blackdog9,

Welcome to Ubuntu forums!

Lets find out if it is a Unity thing first.  When you boot up and get to the log in screen chose the Classic option on the bottom.  Then see if pressure is working.

----------


## blackdog9

It's probably not  Unity since I don't use it.

I'm running Gnome Classic(No Effects), Gimp with pen/tablet was too jittery under Gnome Classic with effects and I found a forum post suggesting that running Natty without effects solved this (which it did).

----------


## Favux

Hmmm.  I think there was an Aiptek tablet a few weeks ago that wasn't showing pressure either.

Let's check if xinput thinks you have a pressure setting:


```
xinput list-props 8
```

and same with xsetwacom:


```
xsetwacom get "Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x5 Pen stylus" all
```

----------


## blackdog9

Here's the output

The output lists a tweaked pressure curve, but it's equally unresponsive using the default 0 0 100 100

----------


## Favux

OK, that all looks good.  And using xsetwacom to change from the linear default does nothing.

I'm assuming you know how to set up extended input devices in Gimp and Inkscape and that's not the issue.  Does pressure work in any other programs like MyPaint or Xournal?

Did you update xf86-input-wacom along with input-wacom?

Do you see any errors (E) in Xorg.0.log or Xorg.0.log.old in /var/log, especially associated with the stylus/pressure?  And while you're there can you check on the Dell Optical mouse (HID 413c:3010) and make sure evdev (I guess) is handling it OK?

----------


## blackdog9

Hi Favux,

I've got it working, although I'm not 100% sure what the problem was. 
I put my machine into suspend last night and this morning, after a resume the only responsive USB port was the Wacom, no mouse, keyboard or external HDD's.
I unplugged all the usb devices to no avail and eventually had to force a reboot.
Anyhow, after plugging my usb stuff back in one at a time, the wacom now works fine in all applications. So it looks like something had come unstuck with the USB or hotplug side of things.

In answer to your question and for anyone else having similar problems, I did upgrade both waxom.ko from input-wacom and xf86-input-wacom.

Thanks for the assistance and thanks also for suggesting MyPaint, a wonderful discovery.

----------


## Styxcreek

Hello,

I am very new to Ubuntu but have installed Unity 11.04, I bought a Bamboo Pen and Touch today and found that it did not work when I first plugged it in. I have tried installing drivers via terminal and the tablet now gives a reaction. However the touch is erratic with the pointer jumping when both touching and releasing the pad. The pen engages before touching the tablet (when held around 3mm above) and clicks upon contact. I havent found any adjustment options on my computer, which seems to simply treat it as an extension on my mouse pad. I have been scanning the forums for the last couple of hours and have tried a couple of methods but to no avail. I would appreciated it greatly if somebody could help me.

Thank You

----------


## Favux

Hi Styxcreek,

Welcome to Ubuntu forums!

Which model do you have?  It will be listed on the back of the tablet.  Also what is the output of:


```
lsusb
```

in a terminal?

As far as I know all of the BambooPT models should work out of the box in Natty (with a question mark about the Pen).  Unless maybe the wacom X driver wasn't installed, although it should have been by default.

When you tried to install drivers through the terminal did that include a PPA?  If so which one?

What is the output in a terminal of:


```
xinput list
```

----------


## Favux

*Attention New BambooPT Users (introduced October 2010; the d6, d7, d8, dA, dB)*  Chris Bagwell has made a candidate patch set to deal with their new USB protocol in order to fix touch for you.  He would like testers, see:  http://sourceforge.net/mailarchive/f...nuxwacom-devel

----------


## cs900601

Hi Favux,

I'm using Bamboo Pen and I think my model is a bit odd.
My model is the 10 inch CTL-660 Bamboo Pen but its USB code is 056a:00d5 
and it's not like the one (006b) showed in this thread (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1757489)

And, I've updated to Ubuntu 11.04 today and tried "xsetwacom --list devices". The command returned no output.

Also,  the output of xinput list had



```
⎡ Virtual core pointer                    	id=2	[master pointer  (3)]
⎜   ↳ Virtual core XTEST pointer              	id=4	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad              	id=10	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎣ Virtual core keyboard                   	id=3	[master keyboard (2)]
    ↳ Virtual core XTEST keyboard             	id=5	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Video Bus                               	id=6	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Power Button                            	id=7	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Sleep Button                            	id=8	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ AT Translated Set 2 keyboard            	id=9	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Dell WMI hotkeys                        	id=11	[slave  keyboard (3)]
```

So what could I do (or help) in order to let my tablet work under Natty, Thanks!

----------


## Favux

Hi cs900601,

Welcome to Ubuntu forums!




> model is the 10 inch CTL-660 Bamboo Pen but its USB code is 056a:00d5


Yep, "a bit odd".  I don't recognize that model and I don't think that model is in the drivers.  Before I go looking in the code can you post the whole _lsusb_ Wacom line?

Also since this appears to be a previously unknown model can you tell me when you got it or if you know when it came out?  If we need to add it to the drivers I'll also need the specifications such a pressure levels, size of the tablet.  Pretty much everything you've got.  If you can point me to a Wacom site that has the specifications that would be good.

----------


## cs900601

> Before I go looking in the code can you post the whole _lsusb_ Wacom line?


Thanks for your quick reply ~ the lsusb command returned this:


```
Bus 005 Device 002: ID 056a:00d5 Wacom Co., Ltd
```




> Also since this appears to be a previously unknown model can you tell me  when you got it or if you know when it came out?  If we need to add it  to the drivers I'll also need the specifications such a pressure levels,  size of the tablet.  Pretty much everything you've got.  If you can  point me to a Wacom site that has the specifications that would be good.


This is a 6 inch * 8 inch Bamboo Pen (but without touch and additional buttons - stripped down version of bamboo fun or so) I bought in China (maybe only marketed in China since I did not find the Bamboo Pen of this size on the English website) in about July 2010.
homepage of the product: http://www.wacom.com.cn/product/bamb...3&parent_id=10
The website lists CTL-660 as "Bamboo Pen Medium", in contrary to "Bamboo Pen Small"

The specs translate into
resolution = 2540 points / inch
pressure levels = 1024
accuracy = 0.25 millimeters
sample rate = 133 points / second
effective stylus hovering size = 216.5 x 137.0 millimeters
buttons: 2 on stylus, 0 on tablet

P.S.
I followed the long guide regarding how to build "input-wacom" and looked at 2.6.36/wacom_wac.c and I note there were wacom_features_0xD1 through wacom_features_0xDB and 0xD5 is missing.
I tried copying the parameters from device 0xD4 and  the tablet seems to be working with its most basic functionalities  :Very Happy:  Lucky!

P.P.S.
I had set my mouse to left-handed mode both in Ubuntu and Windows because my touch panel's durability is wearing out. In ubuntu the click of the tablet pen also got swapped while in Windows the tablet pen click is always treated as left click

----------


## Favux

> I followed the long guide regarding how to build "input-wacom" and looked at 2.6.36/wacom_wac.c and I note there were wacom_features_0xD1 through wacom_features_0xDB and 0xD5 is missing.
> I tried copying the parameters from device 0xD4 and the tablet seems to be working with its most basic functionalities. How lucky!


Good!

I looked at the linux-input mailing list and someone submitted the d5 already.  But it is not in xf86-input-wacom yet.  So we just need to add it to input-wacom and xf86-input-wacom for you.

I found the specifications.  Could you look on the back of your tablet for the model number?  Is it:  CTL-660/K?  Or is it more than K or something other than K?

You have a pen/stylus with 2 side buttons (rocker switch).  Correct?  No eraser or touch or tablet buttons?


Edit:  The specifications I have are:
Levels of Pressure Sensitivity:  1024
Resolution:  100 lines/mm (2540 lines/inch)
Pen active area:  216.5 x 137.0 mm (8.53 x 5.4 inches)

Do you agree?

----------


## cs900601

> Good!
> 
> I looked at the linux-input mailing list and someone submitted the d5 already.  But it is not in xf86-input-wacom yet.  So we just need to add it to input-wacom and xf86-input-wacom for you.
> 
> I found the specifications.  Could you look on the back of your tablet for the model number?  Is it:  CTL-660/K?  Or is it more than K or something other than K?


Thank you (:
Yes the model number is CTL-660/K




> You have a pen/stylus with 2 side buttons (rocker switch).  Correct?  No eraser or touch or tablet buttons?


Correct, it's a pen/stylus with a 2-side-button rocker switch, no erasers and no touch and no tablet buttons.




> Edit:  The specifications I have are:
> Levels of Pressure Sensitivity:  1024
> Resolution:  100 lines/mm (2540 lines/inch)
> Pen active area:  216.5 x 137.0 mm (8.53 x 5.4 inches)


Yes the specs are all correct  :Capital Razz:

----------


## Favux

OK, then this is what you want to do for the Wacom Bamboo Pen Medium CTL-660/K, hopefully.   :Smile: 

In input-wacom before compiling it go to wacom_wac.c file in the 2.6.36 folder and add these two lines:


```
static const struct wacom_features wacom_features_0xD5 =
	{ "Wacom Bamboo Pen 6x8", WACOM_PKGLEN_BBFUN,     21650, 13700, 1023, 63, BAMBOO_PT };
```

at about line #1401 like so:


```
static const struct wacom_features wacom_features_0xD4 =
	{ "Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x5", WACOM_PKGLEN_BBFUN,     14720,  9200, 1023, 63, BAMBOO_PT };
static const struct wacom_features wacom_features_0xD5 =
	{ "Wacom Bamboo Pen 6x8", WACOM_PKGLEN_BBFUN,     21650, 13700, 1023, 63, BAMBOO_PT };
static const struct wacom_features wacom_features_0xD6 =
	{ "Wacom BambooPT 2FG 4x5", WACOM_PKGLEN_BBFUN,   14720,  9200, 1023, 63, BAMBOO_PT };
```

Then add:


```
	{ USB_DEVICE_WACOM(0xD5) },
```

to about line #1489:


```
	{ USB_DEVICE_WACOM(0xD4) },
	{ USB_DEVICE_WACOM(0xD5) },
	{ USB_DEVICE_WACOM(0xD6) },
```

Then compile it.

For xf86-input-wacom go the the file wcmUSB.c in xf86-input-wacom/src.  Add the line:


```
	{ WACOM_VENDOR_ID, 0xD5, 100000, 100000, &usbBamboo     }, /* CTH-660/K */
```

at about line #199 so it looks like:


```
	{ WACOM_VENDOR_ID, 0xD0, 100000, 100000, &usbBamboo     }, /* Bamboo Touch */
	{ WACOM_VENDOR_ID, 0xD5, 100000, 100000, &usbBamboo     }, /* CTH-660/K */
	{ WACOM_VENDOR_ID, 0xD6, 100000, 100000, &usbBamboo     }, /* CTH-460/K */
```

Then go ahead and compile it too.

Please let me know if and how it works for you.

----------


## cs900601

> OK, then this is what you want to do for the Wacom Bamboo Pen Medium CTL-660/K, hopefully.  
> (omitted)
> Please let me know if and how it works for you.


Yes, this is working very well for me!
Works instantly after plugging in the tablet!
 :Wink: 

I have not found any problems so far; I think this is how it should work.
Thanx!!

----------


## Favux

Great!   :Very Happy: 

Let me know if there is a problem, like with calibration or anything.

----------


## tushantin

Hello! I have a problem. Purchased _Bamboo One (Medium)_ recently:
http://www.wacom.co.in/bamboo_in/bambooone/

I tried the procedure, but no luck.  :Sad:  So I put the Wacom Plus PPA instead, but still no luck. Ubuntu seems to detect it, but I can't move the cursor with he pen, nor can I click or anything. Please, help!

Ubuntu 11.04 - Natty.

----------


## Favux

Hi tushantin,

The Bamboo Ones (6A & 6B) weren't added to xf86-input-wacom until 6-28-11 which I think is after 0.11.1 came out.  So you need to clone the xf86-input-wacom git repository.  Did you compile the 0.11.1 tar?  They are in input-wacom-0.11.1 so its wacom.ko should be good.

Wacom Plus PPA; link?  That probably is too old unless recently updated.  Depending on which PPA that is, it probably installed a dkms version of the wacom.ko, which will overwrite the input-wacom version if you try to install it now.  So you'll need to remove it.  It should be in Synaptic Package Manager.  Uninstall it.  You should see anything named wacom removed from /lib/modules/`uname -r`/updates/dkms/ if that works.

----------


## tushantin

This PPA:
http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawik...86-input-wacom

But as you asked, I removed it. I did not find the dkms, however, so I uninstalled xserver-wacom thingy (or something) and re-installed it via synapic. After that, I did the procedure all over again, including clone the GIT and stuff, I compiled them and... It still doesn't work.  :Sad: 

Help, please... As an artist, I get scared of the command line. But meh, as long as I can get the tablet working it should be worth it.

----------


## Favux

Didn't see any error messages saying one of the compiles wasn't working?

Let's see if the wacom.ko is autoloading.  What's the output of?


```
dmesg | grep wacom
```

----------


## tushantin

Nope! No error messages at all. Also, I hit that command in the terminal and apparently I got... nothing:
http://i.imgur.com/xFfye.png

Hmm, now what?

----------


## Favux

Since it isn't auto-loading we place _wacom_ (for wacom.ko) at the bottom of the list in the modules file in /etc.  That will "force" it to load.  Edit with:


```
gksudo gedit /etc/modules
```

and reboot.

For whatever reasons the wacom.ko won't autoload on some systems.

----------


## tushantin

It works now!  :Very Happy:  Thank you very much, Favux! 

Just a small problem, however. I tried sketching in GIMP, and the pressure sensitivity is great, but I've noticed that when I draw quickly (for instance, drawing strands of hair or crosshatches) the pen has some delay, or lags a bit. One stroke done, second stroke never happens, then third stroke goes well. The same problem persists when I draw something and suddenly speed the brush in a certain direction. This problem never existed when I used Genius tablet a year ago. 

Could this be a driver issue or is it the Tablet fault, in case someone's familiar with it?

----------


## Favux

Good!   :Smile: 

No that's a Unity/Compiz thing.  When you boot, at the log in screen choose Classic Mode or Classic without effects and it should be OK.  I think I saw someone say if you disable _Vblanc synch_(?) in Compiz (using CCSM, the Compiz configuration gui) that also works.

----------


## tushantin

Ah, you're right about that. Tried the tablet in dA Muro and it worked flawlessly.  :Biggrin:  I'll try disabling that setting and see what happens. 

I'm a happy man today. Thank you very much!  :Very Happy:

----------


## spacewrench

Hi, I'm a new Bamboo (CT-460, 056a:00d4) user, with a slightly complicated infrastructure: MacBookPro running Lion 10.7, then Parallels-6, then Ubuntu-10.04 as a guest.  My tablet is connected to the Linux guest (i.e., shows up in lsusb, modules loaded, etc).  Tablet works OK (pressure sensitive in Gimp, etc) ... BUT ...

The X cursor doesn't follow the tablet pen at all.  When I draw on the tablet, Gimp shows a brush outline when I hover the pen, and draws, pressure-sensitive, with current brush when I touch, but when I try to go to the toolbox to pick a different tool or color or something, there's no visual feedback.

If I click randomly in the general area of the toolbar, sometimes I can change tools or colors, but it's REALLY REALLY hard to do.

I think this is an X configuration problem, not a Bamboo hardware or driver problem, but I've never had a tablet before, so I don't know: are you supposed to get some sort of cursor that tracks the pen, outside of the drawing window, and allows you to pick things from the toolbox?  (I tried picking tools and changing colors using the mouse, but that appears to change the parameters for the mouse cursor only.  If I draw with the mouse, then it uses the mouse-picked colors.  But if I draw with the pen, it switches back to whatever the last pen-picked tool and color was.)

TIA for any help!

----------


## Favux

Hi spacewrench,

Welcome to Ubuntu forums!




> are you supposed to get some sort of cursor that tracks the pen, outside of the drawing window, and allows you to pick things from the toolbox?


Yes.  Don't know what's wrong.  I assume in Edit>Preferences>Configure Extended Input devices you've configured the stylus to Screen in Mode because you have pressure?

What happens if you go into Edit>Preferences>Windows Management, and set both the Hint for the toolbox and Hint for other docks to "Normal window"?

----------


## spacewrench

> Yes.  Don't know what's wrong.  I assume in Edit>Preferences>Configure Extended Input devices you've configured the stylus to Screen in Mode because you have pressure?


Yes, drawing in the main window works ok (and has a "paintbrush" cursor indicator, although the regular X cursor, which is connected to the mouse, doesn't disappear).




> What happens if you go into Edit>Preferences>Windows Management, and set both the Hint for the toolbox and Hint for other docks to "Normal window"?


"Must restart to change this setting" ... but no different after restart.

Thanks for the quick response, btw!

Adding:

Something is definitely weird.  Using the mouse, I can do most things, but I _can't_ draw in the image window.  (Perhaps I disabled the mouse in the Input Preferences?)  Also, using xev, I can see Button Press / Button Release and MotionNotify events from the tablet, but no visual feedback at all.

Adding even more:

It appears to be a problem with the Parallels virtualization.  Even though my various /dev/input/.... files produce data, indicating that the devices are connected, it looks like Parallels is doing something tricky with the mouse cursor and/or video drive.  When I use (only) the Wacom driver, there's no X cursor at all, but if you can guess where the cursor is, you can click & etc as normal.  However, the EXACT SAME THING happens if you use the standard X "mouse" driver -- no X cursor, but things happen if you guess where the cursor is.

Under a Linux guest OS running under Parallels-6 on Mac OSX Lion 10.7, you MUST use the special Parallels "prlmouse" driver to get X cursor display.

Gotta call Parallels tech support next!

----------


## cobaltwarrior19

Hi Faux, I'm having a problem with my Bamboo Fun CTH-461 (Registers in Kubuntu as Bamboo Craft CTH-461). 

When I hover the pen over the tablet, and move it around, the cursor follows the pen, as it should, and when I touch the pen to the tablet, it continues to follow the pen, until I pull it away, at which point the cursor freezes. When I touch the pen back to the tablet, the cursor jumps to where the pen is touching and follows again like it should, but it won't follow the pen unless I pull it out of range of the tablet and then bring it back to just above the tablet.

I've been googling like crazy searching for an answer to this, and that's how I found your post. I tried everything in part one that pertains to my distro/kernel but with no luck. 

I'm using Lucid 2.6.32-24-generic if that helps.

----------


## Favux

Hi cobaltwarrior19,

Welcome to Ubuntu forums!

Could you post the output of the command _xinput list_ in a terminal?

----------


## cobaltwarrior19

⎡ Virtual core pointer                          id=2    [master pointer  (3)]
⎜   ↳ Virtual core XTEST pointer                id=4    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Wacom Bamboo Craft Pen                    id=10   [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Wacom Bamboo Craft Finger                 id=11   [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Microsoft Microsoft Wireless Optical Mouse® 1.00  id=12   [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad                id=15   [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Macintosh mouse button emulation          id=16   [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Mouseemu virtual mouse                    id=19   [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎣ Virtual core keyboard                         id=3    [master keyboard (2)]
    ↳ Virtual core XTEST keyboard               id=5    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Video Bus                                 id=6    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Video Bus                                 id=7    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Power Button                              id=8    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Sleep Button                              id=9    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Laptop Integrated Webcam                  id=13   [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ AT Translated Set 2 keyboard              id=14   [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Dell WMI hotkeys                          id=17   [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Mouseemu virtual keyboard                 id=18   [slave  keyboard (3)]

----------


## Favux

OK, stylus and eraser aren't being appended to the parent device Pen and neither are touch and pad to Finger.  This means you are not on the Wacom X driver xf86-input-wacom.  Likely the tablet is on the evdev X driver.

This is probably due to a (now longstanding) bug in Lucid where your 10-wacom.conf disappears due to an update.  Or maybe isn't even put in anymore on a fresh install?

Either the 10-wacom.conf is empty or isn't at /usr/lib/X11/xorg.conf.d.  So manually install a 10-wacom.conf and reboot and see what happens.  Instructions are in part III. along with an example wacom.conf.

----------


## cobaltwarrior19

Thank you for your rapid response in this situation.  :Smile:  

My friend told me if I install Natty, my tablet works out of the box with no problems. (and he was right! (so happy!!)) I've just installed it less than an hour ago, and I'm satisfied with the results.  :Smile:  I'm sorry to have wasted your time.

----------


## setsuna999

Hello guys, not so new using Ubuntu but new here...

Here is the situation. I used to have tablet working well on Ubuntu 11.04 out of the box. (tested on Gimp). But now some updates later, the pressure wasn't working anymore (tested at Gimp and Pencil). I've  done this:

sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=2:1.10.1-1ubuntu1
sudo add-apt-repository ppa:irie/wacom
sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get upgradeAnd the pressure worked again on Gimp. Although in Pencil we have a strange behavior. 



I'm going to do an animation course and I'll have to use Pencil. Dunno what to do.
I've already followed some of the steps from this topic but nothing worked.

I'm using:
Ubuntu 11.04 Natty
Pencil 0.4.4b
Tablet Bamboo Pen & Touch Wacom
X server version 1.10
Driver xf86-input-wacom-0.11.1

Thank you.

----------


## Favux

Hi setsuna999,

Welcome to Ubuntu forums!

That is a Qt bug and affects other KDE apps. like Krita.  It has been fixed and I think the fix already came through for Oneiric.  Also I believe from what they say at the end of the Launchpad bug report:  https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubun...11/+bug/799202  that they'll fix it in Natty too.

So if you haven't updated lately try that and see if the fix is included.  If not it will be shortly with luck.  Or you could upgrade to Oneiric when it is released in a couple of weeks.

----------


## graemev

I think that:

sudo cp ./2.6.30/wacom.ko /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/input/tablet/wacom.ko

Should be:

sudo cp ./*2.6.36*/wacom.ko /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/input/tablet/wacom.ko

----------


## Favux

Thank you graemev.  You are correct and that is true with Natty and maybe Oneiric if input-wacom still compiles in it.  Sorry I forgot to update that.

----------


## why789

Thank you very much! the pen pressure was way to sensitive before I did this! I got your link from http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11297513
now its perfect!

thank you very much!  :Popcorn: 

EDIT: after trying it out in The GIMP I get a minor problem  :Sad:  sometimes when i press the pen down  i see the brush outline move to where I clicked but it doesnt draw... however if i click again it draws. sometimes it draws right away on the first click, other times on the second click. This doesn't happen with the mouse as I have tested that and it only happens with my tablet. I tried a different drawing program and i didn't have this problem. This is very annoying when I do short and quick strokes because it doesn't always show up.

my tablet is a bamboo pen (CTL-460) In the extended input devices i have Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x5  and than a mixture of the next things ( pen eraser (not relevant, my model doesnt have one),pen stylus (i have this on screen), finger pad (i have this on screen becuase if its disabled i cant click on the icons in the toolbox), finger touch (disabled, not relevant) all of the other settings are on default and my brush dynamics are set to opacity based on pressure.

EDIT 2: after some more testing when I paint with my pen sometimes and I try and click anywhere else it glitches out (meaning nothing happens when I click on it) it also doesnt work on my mouse. There doesn't seem to be any system going on with this and the only way I can fix this is lift my pen away from my tablet and put it back. sometimes that doesn't work sometimes it does. I dont know if thats the only way to get out of this bug but its been one of the things that I've noticed get out of the bug. Is there any fix to this? I think it's something wrong with GIMP but not googling finds an answer.

solved both of the above by going into ubuntu classic (no effects)
solution was found here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+s...0?comments=all

Any help? is there something I'm missing? 
Thanks again for the tutorial on getting proper pen pressure sensitivity

----------


## hectorbernal

Hey Favux,

Thanx for your answer.
I've got a Bamboo pen and touch Model CTH-460/k.
And the the tablet's product ID:

Bus 002 Device 003: ID 056a:00d6 Wacom Co., Ltd 

As I wrote before the tablet is not reacting either with the fingers or with the pen.

I'll try to make a clean install on natty to see if it works. I've installed a lot of stuff to make the tablet work, so I think it's better to start from 0...

I'll come back if it doesn't work :Wink:

----------


## Favux

Hi why789,

Welcome to Ubuntu forums!

It sounds like you have solved everything.  Nice work.  There are some issues with gestures not releasing when the stylus is brought into proximity immendiately after using gestures.  Tom Jaeger just submitted a patch to begin to address this for two fingers and Chris is going to look all that over when working on updating the two finger right click and one finger click.

I don't know if the problem is fixed in Oneiric or not.


Hi hectorbernal,

A clean Natty install sounds like a good idea but I don't think it will get your tablet working.  You can get the stylus working for your D6 by installing input-wacom's wacom.ko which is in part I.  However to get touch working correctly too you would have to follow the instructions in appendix I to install the wacom.ko from kernel 3.1.

----------


## marcoshamas

Hi,

I tried to follow the instruction at the beginning of this thread. But I probably did something wrong.
Btw the oled screens work.

I have a wacom intuos4 M on Natty. 

I've problems with the buttons. Only the 2 at the bottom work (redo and undo).

The wheel works if I turn it clockwise but not the other way (but the button inside the wheel works)

Also I've noticed that the tablet is not very responsive inside Gimp, but it works perfectly inside mypaint. I went in "configure input devices" and I've enabled the tablet with "screen" option active for stylus, eraser, cursor and pad. 
But many times I have to draw a line twice to see it on the screen (btw on the same computer I've karmic and the tablet with gimp works like a charm).

lsusb |grep Wacom
Bus 001 Device 005: ID 056a:00b9 Wacom Co., Ltd Intuos4 6x9


this is my xinput list:

⎡ Virtual core pointer                    	id=2	[master pointer  (3)]
⎜   ↳ Virtual core XTEST pointer              	id=4	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Logitech USB Optical Mouse              	id=8	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Wacom Intuos4 6x9 stylus                	id=10	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Wacom Intuos4 6x9 eraser                	id=11	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Wacom Intuos4 6x9 cursor                	id=12	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Wacom Intuos4 6x9 pad                   	id=13	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎣ Virtual core keyboard                   	id=3	[master keyboard (2)]
    ↳ Virtual core XTEST keyboard             	id=5	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Power Button                            	id=6	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Power Button                            	id=7	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ AT Translated Set 2 keyboard            	id=9	[slave  keyboard (3)]

This is the script I run for the buttons (I'm left handed):

#!/bin/sh

xsetwacom set "Wacom Intuos4 6x9 cursor"  Rotate 3

#touchdial + middle button
xsetwacom set "Wacom Intuos4 6x9 pad" AbsWheelDown "key plus"
xsetwacom set "Wacom Intuos4 6x9 pad" Button 1 "key 1"
xsetwacom set "Wacom Intuos4 6x9 pad" AbsWheelUp "key minus"


#button 9 is bottom button
xsetwacom set 'Wacom Intuos4 6x9 pad' Button 2 "key CTRL z"
xsetwacom set 'Wacom Intuos4 6x9 pad' Button 3 "key CTRL y"
xsetwacom set "Wacom Intuos4 6x9 pad" Button 4 "key Delete"
xsetwacom set 'Wacom Intuos4 6x9 pad' Button 6 "key 6"
xsetwacom set 'Wacom Intuos4 6x9 pad' Button 5 "key 5"
xsetwacom set 'Wacom Intuos4 6x9 pad' Button 7 "key SHIFT"
xsetwacom set 'Wacom Intuos4 6x9 pad' Button 8 "key ALT"
xsetwacom set 'Wacom Intuos4 6x9 pad' Button 9 "key CTRL"
#button 2 is top button

#Stylus
xsetwacom set 'Wacom Intuos4 6x9 stylus' Button 3 "key ALT up"
xsetwacom set 'Wacom Intuos4 6x9 stylus' Button 2 "key ALT down"

----------


## Favux

Hi marcoshamas,




> Btw the oled screens work.


Did you clone input-wacom?



> I've problems with the buttons.


With Natty xinput is reserving buttons 4 through 7 for vertical and horizontal scroll.  So what happens is Button4 (when you assign it) is Button8.  And the jump holds true for the rest of the buttons, i.e. add 4 to the number.



> I've enabled the tablet with "screen" option active for stylus, eraser, cursor and pad.


Well cursor refers to a Wacom tablet mouse.  Do you have one for your Intuos?  If not disable it.  Same applies to the pad, it does not need to be set to screen.



> Also I've noticed that the tablet is not very responsive inside Gimp...But many times I have to draw a line twice to see it on the screen (btw on the same computer I've karmic and the tablet with gimp works like a charm).


That's a Unity bug.  So when the Natty log-in screen appears at the bottom chose Classic mode or Classic mode without effects and the tablet should work fine in Gimp.

----------


## marcoshamas

> Did you clone input-wacom?


I followed II a) and b)




> With Natty xinput is reserving buttons 4 through 7 for vertical and horizontal scroll.  So what happens is Button4 (when you assign it) is Button8.  And the jump holds true for the rest of the buttons, i.e. add 4 to the number.


Ok thanks! That solved my problem.





> That's a Unity bug.  So when the Natty log-in screen appears at the bottom chose Classic mode or Classic mode without effects and the tablet should work fine in Gimp.


I was using classic mode, but with compiz on. If I disable compiz it works fine. I hope they fix it because I like to have compiz on.

Thanks for the help!

----------


## CubicleInmate

So I'm having a problem I can't quite figure out... for some reason my xsetwacom.sh causes my machine to initiate a reboot, but then it locks up and I have to manually reboot it anyway.

Very strange.  Occurred while trying to get my pad buttons working.  On that front... sometimes they work, sometimes they do not.  Also strange.

I've gone through the first 25 and last 25 pages of this thread, learned a lot about getting Wacom tablets to work w/ Ubuntu but so far unable to fix my particular issue.  Right about now I don't care about the pad buttons any longer, would just like to be able to set the rest of my options  :Wink: 

Paste here: http://tinypaste.com/a7799

----------


## CubicleInmate

A little additional info I found in /var/log/syslog



```
Oct 16 03:04:16 www kernel: [ 2630.342430] Xorg[1328]: segfault at 24 ip 00007f23f1e61ca8 sp 00007fffb0e18030 error 4 in wacom_drv.so[7f23f1e5e000+15000]
```

Also, if it helps, uname -r reports:
2.6.38-12-generic

and xsetwacom -V reports:
0.10.11

Please ignore the info to the left indicating I'm in Karmic, I'm on Natty atm.

----------


## Favux

Hi CubicleInmate,

Alright, so Natty with the default Natty xf86-input-wacom-0.10.11.

First thing to check is whether or not you have two xsetwacom executables which is shown towards the end of the Troubleshooting section.  That can happen if you compiled xf86-input-wacom and forgot the flag.

In your xsetwacom commands I wonder about**:


```
xsetwacom set "Wacom Bamboo 2FG 6x8 Finger pad" "MapToOutput" VGA1
```

I suppose that could cause a segfault.  Pad shouldn't need to be mapped to a monitor.  Since you have your Touch Mode set Absolute I guess you're good there.

I notice most of the commands are set to the defaults.  You don't need them then and I would comment out the ones set to default.  No reason to repeat/restate the driver defaults unless you are changing them.  Also BambooPT pads do not have RelWheels, AbsWheels, or Strips and those should be removed.

----------


## amonpaike

i have 
ubuntu 11.10 tcl-460 only pen

*solved all ploblems with this:  >>>>>*EDIT<<<<<< the problem of switching on gimp is only "reduced" 

git clone git://linuxwacom.git.sourceforge.net/gitroot/linuxwacom/input-wacom

cd /input-wacom/2.6.36/

make -C /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/build SUBDIRS=$(pwd) modules

sudo cp wacom.ko /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/input/tablet/

sudo rmmod wacom

sudo modprobe wacom

----------


## Favux

Hi amonpaike,

Welcome to Ubuntu forums!

Nice work around!  Thank you for sharing it.   :Smile: 

So you can compile input-wacom on Oneiric's 3.0 kernel.  How 'bout that?  The Intuos4's will be happy because now they can get the OLED back port.

----------


## CubicleInmate

Favux, thanks so much for the reply - I should have mentioned a couple things I left out apparently.

I only have one xsetwacom executable installed, from the repo.  The reason for my MapToOutput is I'm on a laptop with a second monitor and I only wanted by tablet mapped to the external monitor, this works perfectly.

The reason most things are set to default is because I ran xsetwacom -s get on each device, and then just changed the options I needed to.

After posting last night I removed most of my xsetwacom.sh and left in only this:


```
xsetwacom set "Wacom Bamboo 2FG 6x8 Pen stylus" "MapToOutput" VGA1
xsetwacom set "Wacom Bamboo 2FG 6x8 Pen eraser" "MapToOutput" VGA1
xsetwacom set "Wacom Bamboo 2FG 6x8 Finger pad" "MapToOutput" VGA1
xsetwacom set "Wacom Bamboo 2FG 6x8 Finger touch" "MapToOutput" VGA1
xsetwacom set "Wacom Bamboo 2FG 6x8 Pen stylus" Button 1 "1"
xsetwacom set "Wacom Bamboo 2FG 6x8 Pen stylus" Button 2 "key shift"
xsetwacom set "Wacom Bamboo 2FG 6x8 Pen stylus" Button 3 "3"
xsetwacom set "Wacom Bamboo 2FG 6x8 Pen eraser" Button 1 "1"
xsetwacom set "Wacom Bamboo 2FG 6x8 Finger pad" Button 3 "key ctrl , -ctrl"
xsetwacom set "Wacom Bamboo 2FG 6x8 Finger pad" Button 8 "key ctrl . -ctrl"
xsetwacom set "Wacom Bamboo 2FG 6x8 Finger pad" Button 9 "key shift"
xsetwacom set "Wacom Bamboo 2FG 6x8 Finger pad" Button 1 "key ctrl z"
```

This accomplishes almost everything I want it to.  No more segfault and crashing.  The only thing I'm not seeing that I'd like to is I can't seem to set my pad buttons 1 and 2 to the gimp commands for fill FG color and fill BG color.  This is a relatively minor issue though I can keep working on  :Wink: 




> Hi CubicleInmate,
> 
> Alright, so Natty with the default Natty xf86-input-wacom-0.10.11.
> 
> First thing to check is whether or not you have two xsetwacom executables which is shown towards the end of the Troubleshooting section.  That can happen if you compiled xf86-input-wacom and forgot the flag.
> 
> In your xsetwacom commands I wonder about**:
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Favux

> No more segfault and crashing.


Great!   :Smile: 

Let us know if you figure out fill FG color and fill BG color in Gimp.  Those aren't key combos you need to map in Gimp are they?

----------


## CubicleInmate

> Great!  
> 
> Let us know if you figure out fill FG color and fill BG color in Gimp.  Those aren't key combos you need to map in Gimp are they?


Will do, in Gimp they're already in place as Ctrl-, and Ctrl-. so I was hoping I could just send those keystrokes directly.  That wasn't working however, so tonight I'll look at mapping the buttons within gimp as an extended input device and see if I can just do it that way.  Probably better if I map the buttons on the pen/pad within applications anyway since that would let me use them for multiple purposes depending on which app is active.

----------


## jimss

Hello,

I'm using a bamboo pen and touch (CTH 461) on my ubuntu oneiric. Everything works fine. But, as I always want more, I have a question.

I use it through the Synaptic Driver cause I prefer the feeling of the touch and I don't use much the zoom.

However, I'd like to change the express keys. And even have two different scripts depending on the application I'm using. Is it possible ? 

I could go back to use Xsetwacom, but I think the touch is too sensitive and I can not use the tap-and-drag. So, if you have a solution...

Thanks a lot !

----------


## Favux

Hi jimss,

I haven't looked much at setting the pad buttons with Synaptic but I doubt it allows you the key combinations like xsetwacom does.  Because touch and pad are on the same parent device you can't separate them and put touch on Synaptic and pad on xf86-input-wacom unfortunately.

Chris Bagwell has submitted some touch and gesture improvements to xf86-input-wacom that have been committed and some more are pending (scroll/zoom).  I've noticed an improvement.  So at least give the Wacom driver a shot.  To get them clone xf86-input-wacom (part II. c) since they are not yet in a point release.

----------


## amonpaike

> Hi amonpaike,
> 
> Welcome to Ubuntu forums!
> 
> Nice work around!  Thank you for sharing it.  
> 
> So you can compile input-wacom on Oneiric's 3.0 kernel.  How 'bout that?  The Intuos4's will be happy because now they can get the OLED back port.


with classic comand ./autogen.sh –prefix=/usr the the module do not compile.

i have have googled the direct make metod  and i have solved my problems.

i have an bamboo pen  and it work perfectly: 
work the pen pression.
no more switches artifacts on gimp and desktop  >>>> EDIT<<<<<< the problem on gimp is not solved only "reduced" 
no more border screen problem... (hold hold problem on bamboo pen.)

----------


## Favux

> >>>> EDIT<<<<<< the problem on gimp is not solved only "reduced"


See:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+s...mp/+bug/863154

----------


## CubicleInmate

Just following up on my express key issue.

In Gimp the default keyboard shortcut for Fill FG Color is "CTRL-," and the default shortcut for Fill BG Color is "CTRL-."

Using xsetwacom I was unable to set these two functions to express keys on my pad and have it work.  Further I was unable to get the express keys mapped within Gimp by using the Extended Input device settings.  This last failure is probably user error, and I simply did not bother to pursue solving this problem.

What I did do is remap the default keyboard shortcuts in Gimp, Fill FG Color is now CTRL-ALT-F and BG color is CTRL-ALT-B.  Using xsetwacom I can map those combinations to express keys and it works just fine.

This workaround seems the easiest possible solution to my problem, although I admit it is perhaps not the most elegant nor proper way to solve my issue.

It would be awesome if xsetwacom would recognize some of the punctuation keys as modifiers in addition to the already extensive list it supports... but patching that in is beyond my ability ;)

----------


## CarstenF

Hi all,

first of all, many thanks for all the exhaustive and helpful information in this thread!!   :Smile: 

I just upgraded to Ubuntu 11.10 a few days ago, and use a script to configure my Bamboo CTH-460 as follows:



```
carsten@Ubuntu-Home:~$ xsetwacom list

Wacom Bamboo 2FG 4x5 Pen stylus     id: 12  type: STYLUS
Wacom Bamboo 2FG 4x5 Finger touch   id: 13  type: TOUCH
Wacom Bamboo 2FG 4x5 Pen eraser     id: 15  type: ERASER
Wacom Bamboo 2FG 4x5 Finger pad     id: 16  type: PAD

carsten@Ubuntu-Home:~$ cat ./.xsetwacom.sh

xsetwacom set "Wacom Bamboo 2FG 4x5 Finger touch" Touch "off"
xsetwacom set "Wacom Bamboo 2FG 4x5 Finger touch" Gesture "off"


xsetwacom set "Wacom Bamboo 2FG 4x5 Pen stylus" Button 1 "3"  # left mouse click
xsetwacom set "Wacom Bamboo 2FG 4x5 Pen stylus" Button 2 "1"  # right mouse click
xsetwacom set "Wacom Bamboo 2FG 4x5 Pen stylus" Button 3 "2"  # middle mouse click
#xsetwacom set "Wacom Bamboo 2FG 4x5 Pen stylus" Suppress "2"  # data trimmed, 0-100
#xsetwacom set "Wacom Bamboo 2FG 4x5 Pen stylus" RawSample "12"  # default is 4
#xsetwacom set "Wacom Bamboo 2FG 4x5 Pen stylus" ClickForce "6"  # 1-21
#xsetwacom set "Wacom Bamboo 2FG 4x5 Pen stylus" PressCurve "5 10 90 95"
#xsetwacom set "Wacom Bamboo 2FG 4x5 Pen stylus" TPCButton "on"
xsetwacom set "Wacom Bamboo 2FG 4x5 Pen stylus" Mode "Absolute"  # or Relative


xsetwacom set "Wacom Bamboo 2FG 4x5 Finger pad" Button 3 "1"  # right mouse click
xsetwacom set "Wacom Bamboo 2FG 4x5 Finger pad" Button 2 "key alt left"  # Back a page in FireFox
xsetwacom set "Wacom Bamboo 2FG 4x5 Finger pad" Button 4 "key backspace"
xsetwacom set "Wacom Bamboo 2FG 4x5 Finger pad" Button 1 "key ctrl t"  # toggle touch script
```

(Note that I use a left-handed mouse setup.)

However, I have a problem with using the pen tip for left mouse clicks that I'm unable to solve:

I can use the pen to move the pointer, and touching the tablet surface with the pen tip indeed seems to trigger a "left mouse button down" event. That is, I can properly click on tabs in Firefox for tab switching, can select text, etc.

However, raising the tip from the tablet does not only trigger a "left mouse button up" event, but it also temporarily moves the mouse cursor into the screens top right corner (or top left, if I use right handed mouse setup).

The result is the same as if you press down the LMB over a control like an "OK" button, then move the mouse outside the "OK" control rectangle, and then release the LMB. It will not activate the "OK" control, because the mouse cursor left its rectangle before the "LMB up" event.

How can I fix this?

I'd be very grateful for your help, and a thousand thanks in advance!

----------


## Favux

Hi CarstenF,

Since you are in Oneiric the default xf86-input-wacom would be 0.11.0.

There have been changes to some of the xsetwacom Parameters, see:  http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawik...arameter_Names  and _man xsetwacom_ in a terminal.

For example _TPCButton_ should be _TabletPCButton_.

Also I don't follow your stylus button assignment.  By default the stylus tip (Button 1) is assigned "1" which is a left mouse click.  You can change the stylus side switch buttons Button 2 and Button 3.  Say swapping "2" (middle click) and "3" (right click).

If that doesn't straighten things out you're probably encountering the current Oneiric bug for tablets:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+s...mp/+bug/863154

----------


## CarstenF

Hi Favux,
thank you very much for your quick reply!




> Since you are in Oneiric the default xf86-input-wacom would be 0.11.0.
> 
> There have been changes to some of the xsetwacom Parameters, see:  http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawik...arameter_Names  and _man xsetwacom_ in a terminal.
> 
> For example _TPCButton_ should be _TabletPCButton_.


Yes, thanks, I started with an example configuration file of yours about a year ago, but then commented out most settings when the paramaters changed.

Btw., is there more documentation available about the parameters?
The man page only documents one (MapToOutput), and http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawik...itle=Xsetwacom documents only five...

(In fact, I'm not even sure what the difference between "Finger touch" and "Finger pad" is, and why _each_ of them seems to have buttons...)




> Also I don't follow your stylus button assignment.  By default the stylus tip (Button 1) is assigned "1" which is a left mouse click.


Well, but only if the mouse is set to right-handed use.
If you switch to left-handed mouse use, then the default assignment of "1" to the stylus tip acts like a right mouse button click, and I have to assign "3" in order to make it left-click.

Please note that my problem occurs in both cases:

Left-handed mouse setting and "1" assigned to the stylus tip (all defaults), and alternativelyRight-handed mouse setting and "3" assigned to the stylus tip:
In both cases, the stylus tip acts as left-mouse button click, _but_ it seems to initiate a *LMB down* event, then briefly moves the pointer to the upper left or upper right corner of the display, then moves it back to the pen position, and only _then_ initiates the* LMB up* event.

The "jump" in mouse pointer position between the *LMB down* and *LMB up* events causes my problem: I cannot click most UI elements.

(The "jump" is barely visible, it's only a very brief flicker of the mouse pointer in the top left or right display corners.)




> You can change the stylus side switch buttons Button 2 and Button 3.  Say swapping "2" (middle click) and "3" (right click).


Yes, thanks. Is there a list available somewhere, which number means which mouse action?




> If that doesn't straighten things out you're probably encountering the current Oneiric bug for tablets:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+s...mp/+bug/863154


Hmmm. If I understand this correctly, they're talking about Gimp, but my problem is in every application.

Ok, I hope that my above description regarding LMB up/down is clear enough to illustrate the problem. Please let me know if it isn't (I'm not a native English speaker, sorry  :Wink:  ), but I can make a set of screenshots if it helps to describe the problem?

----------


## Favux

> Btw., is there more documentation available about the parameters?
> The man page only documents one (MapToOutput), and http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawik...itle=Xsetwacom documents only five...


The mediawiki only has ones that we felt had quirks that required more explanation along with the table of changed Parameter names.  _man xsetwacom_ should have about 14 of the Parameters.  Partly because of my whining Peter put a table into the code and when you enter an old xsetwacom Parameter in an xsetwacom command in a terminal it should return the new parameter name.



> I'm not even sure what the difference between "Finger touch" and "Finger pad" is, and why each of them seems to have buttons...


Unlike most Wacom tablets a BambooPT has two parent devices Pen and Finger, see:  http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawik...ets_with_Touch  And the pad is a daughter device of Finger.  You can think of the parent device Finger being the equivalent of touch just like you can think of the parent device Pen as the stylus, with eraser the daughter device.  So with most Wacom tablets you can use tablet and stylus interchangeably since they essentially describe the same thing.  And obviously the Pad (express keys) have buttons and touch needs a "button" assignment so it will left click (and two finger right click).



> Well, but only if the mouse is set to right-handed use.
> If you switch to left-handed mouse use, then the default assignment of "1" to the stylus tip acts like a right mouse button click, and I have to assign "3" in order to make it left-click.


Sure, but that doesn't apply to a stylus does it?  BambooPT's don't have a Wacom tablet mouse (cursor).

Just discovered that using xsetwacom to set the stylus tip/Button 1 to left click i.e. 1 (the driver default) seems to cause the problem you are describing.  Maybe since Natty, so xf86-input-wacom-0.11.10?  Since that is the driver default I don't use that xsetwacom command in my scripts so I was oblivious to the problem.  So that may be your problem.  I have to see if the same thing happens if I assign a Pad button to left click.

So maybe they inadvertently broke setting left click with xsetwacom?  Possibly with some of the changes they made to accommodate multi-touch?



> Is there a list available somewhere, which number means which mouse action?


I haven't found one.  So I guess the list is the X input code.  I have a partial list of the ones I could recall in the button stuff on the HOW TO.

----------


## CarstenF

> _man xsetwacom_ should have about 14 of the Parameters.


Hmmm. Maybe a version issue?
For me, man xsetwacom ends like this:


```
PARAMETERS
       MapToOutput output
              Map  the  tablet's input area to the given output (e.g. "VGA1"). The output must specify one of those available through the
              XRandR extension. A list of outputs may be obtained with the xrandr tool. The output mapping configuration  is  a  once-off
              setting  and  does  not  track  output  reconfigurations;  the command needs to be re-run whenever the output configuration
              changes. When used with tablet rotation, the tablet must be rotated before it is mapped to the new screen.  This  parameter
              is write-only and cannot be queried.

AUTHORS
       Peter Hutterer <peter.hutterer@redhat.com>

SEE ALSO
       Xorg(1), wacom(4), xorg.conf(5), X(7)

X Version 11                                             xf86-input-wacom 0.10.8                                             xsetwacom(1)
```




> Unlike most Wacom tablets a BambooPT has two parent devices Pen and Finger, see:  http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawik...ets_with_Touch  And the pad is a daughter device of Finger.  You can think of the parent device Finger being the equivalent of touch just like you can think of the parent device Pen as the stylus, with eraser the daughter device.  So with most Wacom tablets you can use tablet and stylus interchangeably since they essentially describe the same thing.  And obviously the Pad (express keys) have buttons and touch needs a "button" assignment so it will left click (and two finger right click).


Ahh, ok! Many thanks for that explanation!




> Sure, but that doesn't apply to a stylus does it?  BambooPT's don't have a Wacom tablet mouse (cursor).


Well, besides the BambooPT, I have a normal Logitech USB mouse attached, and use both the mouse and and Bamboo alternatingly to move the mouse cursor.
As I'm left-handed, I normally set the mouse to left-handed use in the mouse settings as well, which  swaps the left and right buttons not only on the Logitech mouse, but changes the default action of the tip of the stylus to right-click as well. Thus my attempt to assign "3" (left-click with mouse set to left-handed mode) to button 1 of the stylus...




> Just discovered that using xsetwacom to set the stylus tip/Button 1 to left click i.e. 1 (the driver default) seems to cause the problem you are describing.  Maybe since Natty, so xf86-input-wacom-0.11.10?  Since that is the driver default I don't use that xsetwacom command in my scripts so I was oblivious to the problem.  So that may be your problem.


Yes yes yes!!!! Thank you very much for that hint!
I just did the inverse of what you described: Re-set my ("Logitech") mouse to left-handed, and removed the xsetwacom commands for setting the stylus tip as well. That is, everything back to the defaults. And now it works as expected: Normal LMB operation for the stylus tip!   :Very Happy: 
(I still would prefer to have the buttons on the Logitech mouse the other way round, but that's really something I can live with.)

Not sure when this "jump" behaviour started though: At work I have a Ubuntu 10.04 box with an older Wacom tablet that may experience exactly the same issues (right now I suspect that it only works by accident, because all of its settings happen to be at their defaults) --- I'll check the details first thing tomorrow when back in office.




> I have to see if the same thing happens if I assign a Pad button to left click.


I tried that, too, but assigning LBM to one of the buttons seemed to work only with some / a subset of the Pad buttons.




> I have a partial list of the ones I could recall in the button stuff on the HOW TO.


Ok, thank you very much for everything!!

As you are a lot more involved in all this than I am, would you mind relaying my bug report to the right folks? Or should I report it at the Linux Wacom project? (Or elsewhere?)

----------


## Favux

Good, progress.

The default version of xf86-input-wacom in Oneiric should be 0.11.0 and the man xsetwacom should have the other Parameters I described.  If you really do have 0.10.8 that's a problem as that is old and the default version for Maverick.  Check with:


```
xsetwacom -V
```




> I still would prefer to have the buttons on the Logitech mouse the other way round


I guess with xinput button settings affecting xsetwacom button mappings your stuck with that, at least until the xsetwacom left click problem is looked at.  Let me know about the Office box.  It would help to know how long standing this is.



> assigning LBM to one of the buttons seemed to work only with some / a subset of the Pad buttons.


I ran into that too until I realized because of the reserving of Buttons 4 through 7 for scroll Button 4 was actually seen by X as Button 8.  Of course with the kernel changes even more button assignment changes with Natty and Oneiric.  So I thought that was straightened out.



> would you mind relaying my bug report to the right folks?


Not at all, I'll relay it.

----------


## sjafri

Hello guys, totaly newbie here.
I am using 11.10
as suggested I get a pen&touch, from my lsusb


```
Bus 002 Device 004: ID 056a:00d6 Wacom Co., Ltd
```

so it a October 2010 model, CMIIW

after connect it to my oneric, it already recon it, but since the 2ft had problems, I run as suggested, Appendix 1, after that I can double tap for click something.

my only problems is when I used to finger to scroll down on firefox, it zoom the text.
I read the solution VI b (Fix gestures for Natty)
for 11.10 should make a patch and compile it my self like solution for natty? or for 11.10 had different method to resolve this problems?

for my list


```
xsetwacom list
Wacom BambooPT 2FG 4x5 Pen stylus	id: 13	type: STYLUS    
Wacom BambooPT 2FG 4x5 Pen eraser	id: 14	type: ERASER    
Wacom BambooPT 2FG 4x5 Finger touch	id: 17	type: TOUCH     
Wacom BambooPT 2FG 4x5 Finger pad	id: 18	type: PAD
```

my version


```
xsetwacom -V
0.11.0
```

Thank you so much for your help and reply

----------


## Favux

Hi sjafri,

Sounds like you've got your "new" model's touch working well.  Nice job.

For scroll the fix in VI. b) still works, although after some experimenting I use 3 instead of the 5 suggested by Chris:


```
#define WACOM_INLINE_DISTANCE        40 << 3
```

(line #27 in wcmTouchFilter.c)
I suggest cloning xf86-input-wacom (II. c) to get Chris' latest gesture improvements.

Chris has the more definitive fix for scroll and zoom pending.  But his tablet broke or something.  Anyway it has been in the mail which is part of the reason for the delay.  Plus they decided he had to rewrite some other code to go along with his changes.  So don't know when the patch(es) will be submitted and finally committed.

----------


## CarstenF

> Good, progress.
> 
> The default version of xf86-input-wacom in Oneiric should be 0.11.0 and the man xsetwacom should have the other Parameters I described.  If you really do have 0.10.8 that's a problem as that is old and the default version for Maverick.  Check with:
> 
> 
> ```
> xsetwacom -V
> ```


xsetwacom -V returns, as expected, 0.11.0, but the man page is still at 0.10.8...  (a packaging issue?)




> I guess with xinput button settings affecting xsetwacom button mappings your stuck with that, at least until the xsetwacom left click problem is looked at.


Not a big deal, I'm happy that the pen works.   :Smile: 




> Let me know about the Office box.  It would help to know how long standing this is.


Ok, I checked today:
It's a 32-bit Ubuntu 10.04 LTS, tablet is a CTE-640 Graphire 4, xsetwacom version is 0.10.5.
This one too has a Logitech mouse attached for moving the mouse alternatingly with the tablet.

I'm using it with "all defaults" settings, i.e. mouse is right-handed, and no xsetwacom calls regarding pen button 1. (And it works as expected.)

I can assign "1" to Button 1 of the pen, and (contrary to the Ubuntu 11.10 system my original report is about) it continues to work as expected, no "jumps" of the mouse cursor in one of the desktop corners.When I switch the mouse to left-handed, after the next login the pen tip performs the "3" (RMB-click) function by default, but using xsetwacom I can re-assign "1" and it properly works as LMB-click again as expected.What not works is the pad keys: When I assign "3" (RMB click) to one of the tablet keys, the same problem exists as in my original report: The basic operation (right-click) is performed, but the cursor also jumps into one of the desktop corners while the button is down, effectively ruining the functionality.
Guess I'll wait until 12.04, then try an upgrade...   :Wink: 




> Not at all, I'll relay it.


Thank you very much!!   :Very Happy: 
Any ticket or list I can subscribe to to stay informed?

----------


## Favux

> xsetwacom -V returns, as expected, 0.11.0, but the man page is still at 0.10.8... (a packaging issue?)


That could be.  Maybe I didn't look in _man xsetwacom_ before I installed newer versions over the default.



> t's a 32-bit Ubuntu 10.04 LTS, tablet is a CTE-640 Graphire 4, xsetwacom version is 0.10.5...I can assign "1" to Button 1 of the pen, and (contrary to the Ubuntu 11.10 system my original report is about) it continues to work as expected...When I switch the mouse to left-handed, after the next login the pen tip performs the "3" (RMB-click) function by default, but using xsetwacom I can re-assign "1" and it properly works as LMB-click again as expected.


Alright, so it is relatively recent.  Thanks for that.  And yes they didn't get the pad for the Graphire working properly until 0.10.11 or so.  That was a separate issue.

Sure, linuxwacom-discuss:  https://lists.sourceforge.net/lists/...xwacom-discuss

Or more generally:  http://sourceforge.net/projects/linuxwacom/

----------


## sjafri

> Hi sjafri,
> 
> Sounds like you've got your "new" model's touch working well.  Nice job.
> 
> For scroll the fix in VI. b) still works, although after some experimenting I use 3 instead of the 5 suggested by Chris:
> 
> 
> ```
> #define WACOM_INLINE_DISTANCE        40 << 3
> ...


Thank you so much for your reply, it works now, it did not zoom and scroll the page, the only glitch I had, for scrolling down I need to move my finger to up and vice versa for going up.
I already tried to change the the number from 3 to 5 to 2 to 1 but it's still for scrolling down I need to move my finger to up.
might be I had do something wrong when set it up, but I can't figure what is the problems.
I think it would nice if for scrolling down I move my finger also to down but for now I can learn, after a while I bet I will used to it.

The only regret I had now was, why I don't think to use this device in first place  :Very Happy: 

btw I can't thank you enough for your suggestion from the beginning, what type I should choose, installed it to ubuntu, how to fix the problems, You really gave me big help.

----------


## Favux

Hi sjafri,

Great, glad to be of help.   :Smile: 

You haven't done anything wrong.  The scroll is different/reversed with the Linux Wacom driver.  To help myself initially I thought of the screen as a piece of paper and I'm grabbing it with my fingers and sliding it up or down.  Then viewing the top of the "paper" means pulling my fingers down/towards me so the page slides down and seeing the bottom means sliding it up or pushing my fingers up/away.

They could reverse it in the driver if enough people asked but I got used to it quickly.  My bet is you will too.

----------


## Favux

@ CarstenF, FYI update:

The flying window & Button 1 1 bug was found and fixed today.  Should be submitted and committed shortly, with luck.

----------


## CarstenF

> The flying window & Button 1 1 bug was found and fixed today.  Should be submitted and committed shortly, with luck.


That's wonderful news!
Again, many thanks for all your help!  :Very Happy:

----------


## tushantin

Hello! Sorry to bug again. 

I just upgraded to 11.10, but unfortunately it messed up my Wacom drivers. Tried to reinstall "xf86-input-wacom", but no luck. I get the following message when pluging in:



But the tablet doesn't work. Even System Settings shows "No Tablet Detected". 

Any help?

----------


## Favux

Hi tushantin,

Did you clone xf86-input-wacom?  If you did, did it go without problems, i.e. no errors.

----------


## tushantin

> Hi tushantin,
> 
> Did you clone xf86-input-wacom?  If you did, did it go without problems, i.e. no errors.


Yes, all I had to do was "git pull" from the last time and install as usual. Went with no errors, but unfortunately no luck. 

Is it because of the change in the Linux kernel? Mine's Linux 3.

----------


## Favux

So the X driver is up to date and should have your model, the 6A(?), in it.  Entering _lsusb_ in a terminal will tell us if you've forgotten.

I think you also needed input-wacom-0.11.1 to get the kernel side of things (wacom.ko).  Is that correct?  So my guess is kernel 3.0's wacom.ko still doesn't have your model in it.  Luckily Ping just added kernel 3.0 support to input-wacom yesterday.  So try cloning input-wacom (appendix 2) and see if that does the trick.  But go ahead and use the instructions in *a) For Lucid, Maverick, and Natty* and not the ones for Oneiric.

----------


## tushantin

Running lsusb shows me this:



> Bus 002 Device 004: ID 056a:006b Wacom Co., Ltd


I'll try running Appendix 2 and see how it ends up (it says Kernel 2.6.36, but I have 3.0.0-12-generic-pae. It'll still work, right?)

----------


## Favux

Yes, I looked at the configure.ac change Ping made and it puts 3.0 into the 2.6.36 folder.  I'll update the instructions if it works for you.

----------


## tushantin

It worked! 

Thanks a lot again, Favux!

----------


## Favux

Great!   :Very Happy: 

I'll update appendix 2 then.

----------


## tushantin

Favux, I've hit a glitch: http://i.imgur.com/D6WKm.png

Basically, when I draw something with minimum pressure it still gives me maximum weight. Increase the pressure slightly and the line almost disappears. Put even more pressure and the weight _restarts_ from 1 and above. 

Tried messing with System Settings > Waccom, but no luck.

EDIT: Also, in GIMP, I get these horrid horizontal lines along with the problem. 
Also, I just checked your Appendix 2 thing. The place you mentioned "Not Needed" was what I actually tried and which helped, not the Natty and Maverick thing (although, I could try those steps if you'd like). Sorry for the miscommunication; I should have been clearer.

----------


## Favux

Either way should have been good.  I'd appreciate it if you make sure the new way for Oneiric works if you get a chance.

I just checked input-wacom's wacom_wac.c and the 6B entry looks OK.  Don't know why xf86-input-wacom would break pressure.  So let's assume it isn't the Wacom drivers and is something else.

The Gimp thing is a known separate bug, see:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+s...mp/+bug/863154  But I thought MyPaint was OK.

Are you using a xsetwacom script?

The Wacom tablet applet in System Settings is brand new with GNOME 3.2 and only uses some of the Wacom hooks added to the gnome-settings-daemon.  To see them all install dconf-editor and go to org.gnome.settings-daemon.peripherals.wacom.  The thing to remember is gnome-settings-daemon key settings will over ride any Options you put in a xorg.conf.d wacom.conf or in xorg.conf because it runs after them.  To over ride the gnome-settings-daemon's settings you can use a xsetwacom command because they run after it.  Whatever runs last controls.  See:  http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawik...ettings-daemon

The pressure slider in Wacom tablet is very crude and only moves pressure in increments of 25.  Have dconf-editor open when you move the slider and you'll see what I mean.  So I'd either use dconf-editor to set the pressure or xsetwacom.

What's the output of _xinput list_ in a terminal?

----------


## tushantin

Running _xinput list_ gives me the following: 



```
chu@chu-desktop:~$ xinput list 
⎡ Virtual core pointer                    	id=2	[master pointer  (3)]
⎜   ↳ Virtual core XTEST pointer              	id=4	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Wacom Bamboo1 5x8 stylus                	id=8	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ ImPS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse             	id=10	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Wacom Bamboo1 5x8 eraser                	id=11	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Wacom Bamboo1 5x8 cursor                	id=12	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎣ Virtual core keyboard                   	id=3	[master keyboard (2)]
    ↳ Virtual core XTEST keyboard             	id=5	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Power Button                            	id=6	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Power Button                            	id=7	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ AT Translated Set 2 keyboard            	id=9	[slave  keyboard (3)]
```

I get the same pressure problem in every application, but horizontal peaks (as stated in the bug) only happens in GIMP. I am unaware if I'm running any xsetwacom scripts. How do I find out? 

Also, I'm sorry, I didn't quite understand the dconf-editor and org.gnome.settings-daemon.peripherals.wacom part.

----------


## Favux

Alright, _xinput list_ looks OK.  The reason you have the spurious cursor is I chose the Graphire logic for the new Bamboo Ones (6A, 6B).  And I suppose that applies to the eraser, but eraser always comes along even when you don't have one.

You'd know if you had a xsetwacom script because you would have had to add it yourself.

Let's look at what X input is seeing from the stylus:


```
xinput list-props "Wacom Bamboo1 5x8 stylus"
```

So I'm wondering what's going on.  Since it affects everything is this a bug?  If so where?  Have you tried at the log in screen clicking on the gear icon and selecting Unity 2D?  If the pressure problem is still there then it probably isn't a Unity/Compiz bug.

Another thought is do you have spare stylus tip nibs?  Try a new one.  Maybe it is a hardware problem with the stylus tip.  Does pressure work in another OS like Windows?

----------


## tushantin

I don't have any spare nibs (I wasn't supplied any by the retailer). But I did try in Windows, and apparently the pressure works fine in there. Which means it isn't a hardware problem: http://i.imgur.com/RW7WL.png

I ran the command you asked of me, and got this:



```
chu@chu-desktop:~$ xinput list-props "Wacom Bamboo1 5x8 stylus"
Device 'Wacom Bamboo1 5x8 stylus':
	Device Enabled (121):	1
	Coordinate Transformation Matrix (123):	1.000000, 0.000000, 0.000000, 0.000000, 1.000000, 0.000000, 0.000000, 0.000000, 1.000000
	Device Accel Profile (239):	0
	Device Accel Constant Deceleration (240):	1.000000
	Device Accel Adaptive Deceleration (241):	1.000000
	Device Accel Velocity Scaling (242):	10.000000
	Device Node (249):	"/dev/input/event3"
	Wacom Tablet Area (250):	0, 0, 21648, 13530
	Wacom Rotation (251):	0
	Wacom Pressurecurve (252):	0, 25, 75, 100
	Wacom Serial IDs (253):	107, 0, 2, 0
	Wacom Serial ID binding (254):	0
	Wacom Pressure Threshold (255):	27
	Wacom Sample and Suppress (256):	2, 4
	Wacom Enable Touch (257):	1
	Wacom Hover Click (258):	1
	Wacom Enable Touch Gesture (259):	0
	Wacom Touch Gesture Parameters (260):	50, 20, 250
	Wacom Tool Type (261):	"STYLUS" (238)
	Wacom Button Actions (262):	"None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0)
	Device Product ID (263):	1386, 107
	Wacom Debug Levels (264):	0, 0
```

I tried Unity, Unity2D and Gnome Shell, and the problem is reproducible everywhere. It only seems to be working flawlessly in Windows.

----------


## Favux

Good, you've proven it isn't hardware related.

The list-props shows a normal looking pressure curve:


```
Wacom Pressurecurve (252):	0, 25, 75, 100
```

So nothing weird going on there.

Nobody else is noticing a pressure problem in everything that I'm aware of.  So I'm drawing a blank.

Take a look at Trouble Shooting towards the bottom where it talks about seeing if you have more than one xsetwacom executable/binary.  Long shot but maybe worth checking out.

----------


## tushantin

Okay, so I hit _sudo nautilus_ and navigate to /usr/local/bin. No xsetwacom, but I did find _wizardpen-calibrate_. I go instead to /usr/bin, and there I find xsetwacom. 

Shall I delete both?

----------


## Favux

No, xsetwacom is in the right location and wizardpen-calibrate shouldn't cause any problems.

I suppose it is possible you either had a problem with the input-wacom or the xf86-input-wacom compile.  You compiled both, correct?  Did you notice any error or warning messages with either compile?

----------


## tushantin

Well, it is possible, but I certainly didn't notice any. However (if it's worth mentioning), I did double click and "run in terminal" the files _install-sh_ and _autogen.sh_ the first time I upgraded from 11.04 and found that the tablet wasn't working. I thought so those files could fix the problem, so yeah.

----------


## Favux

Well why don't you start with recompiling input-wacom, using the "new" way and see what happens.  Save the output in a .txt file so you can look it over.  I haven't tried cloning xinput-wacom from the git repository after the 3.0 kernel support was added.  I suppose it is possible one of the two commits after that commit could have broken pressure.  I don't understand the "Free rep_data" commit at all for instance.  I'm busy doing some other projects so it might be a while before I can test it.

----------


## tushantin

I still don't see what you mean by "new way", since I did exactly as specified in the first post that got it working for me, with the exception of tablet pressure.  Do you want me to recompile with the same methods?

I'll await your response when you're able. Until then I'll stick to dA Muro for art since it doesn't require pressure or, in extreme cases, Windows.

----------


## Favux

*FYI everyone*:  Chris just submitted what looks to be the final round (for now) of his gesture improvements.  This includes the scroll and zoom improvements.  If things go well they should be committed soon and available if you clone the xf86-input-wacom git repository.

----------


## tushantin

Pulled the new Git update. Still the break in pressure.  :Confused:

----------


## Favux

Sorry tushantin, but from what you are telling me I'm stumped.  Seems like your Bamboo One's pressure should be working.

You've installed input-wacom-0.11.1 and don't see any errors during the compile.  You shouldn't need to update Oneiric's default xf86-input-wacom-0.11.0 since your tablet should work with it.  No scripts or anything to interfere.

Since your xinput list and list-props look OK let's check your Xorg.0.log.  That is in /var/log.  It usually is a big file so you might want to compress it before attaching it.

----------


## Favux

Hi everyone,

The *gesture improvements* I mentioned have been *committed* to the repository *now*.  So you can get them by cloning the xf86-input-wacom git repository.

Chris is asking for some feed back on the default settings:  http://sourceforge.net/mailarchive/f...nuxwacom-devel  If you have suggestions post them here or on the linuxwacom-devel thread.

----------


## tushantin

> Sorry tushantin, but from what you are 
> Since your xinput list and list-props look OK let's check your Xorg.0.log.  That is in /var/log.  It usually is a big file so you might want to compress it before attaching it.


Ah, okay. Here you go!

----------


## Favux

The Xorg.0.log looks reasonably good.  It has a problem dealing with cursor because you don't have one and unloads the wacom module (xf86-input-wacom), but ultimately it seems to load everything correctly.  So while messy the Xorg.0.log seems to indicate everything should be working.

So let's restate the problem.  The stylus is working, i.e. the pointer tracks it and you can draw.  The problem is the pressure maxes out with a light touch.  So pressure doesn't work right.

Since everything seems OK I have to wonder if this isn't related to the Oneiric bug I linked you too earlier.  Just the flip side where it is pressure misbehaving and not so much the coordinates.  That's actually what was going on the QT bug I cite a link to in the bug report.

----------


## tushantin

> Since everything seems OK I have to wonder if this isn't related to the Oneiric bug I linked you too earlier.  Just the flip side where it is pressure misbehaving and not so much the coordinates.  That's actually what was going on the QT bug I cite a link to in the bug report.


I see... (or probably not). 

So is that fixable?

----------


## Favux

Not by us.  Presumably the bug is somewhere in the Oneiric X stack and the Gimp history buffer just makes the bug super obvious in Gimp.  So we need the Ubuntu developers to fix the bug in their X stack.  Best guess is it has something to do with the multi-touch patches they've put in.

Part of the reason I'm guessing that it's the bug is because pressure was working for you in Natty.  After the upgrade to Oneiric, once you got Wacom driver support installed, you suddenly have this pressure problem.

Does that make sense?

----------


## htrex

> Hi everyone,
> 
> The *gesture improvements* I mentioned have been *committed* to the repository *now*.  So you can get them by cloning the xf86-input-wacom git repository.
> 
> Chris is asking for some feed back on the default settings:  http://sourceforge.net/mailarchive/f...nuxwacom-devel  If you have suggestions post them here or on the linuxwacom-devel thread.


Hi Favux,
thanks for your continued support.

I've compiled and installed latest git xf86-input-wacom and appreciating the latest patches.

I'm using a Bamboo P&T 056a:00d2 and two finger gestures work better now, pinch to zoom and scrolling are usable in firefox at least, although zoom seems to have an excessive delay and is faster using ctrl + plus and ctrl + minus.

What hasn't changed from before is the general touch speed, too quick.

I'm using a 1920x1080 + 1366x768 monitor configuration and to traverse the whole desktop horizontally (3286 pixels) I just need move my finger for about half of the wacom tablet.

Seems there's no GUI control in Oneiric to set touch speed, can this be changed from a cofiguration file?

Thanks

Alessandro

----------


## Favux

Hi Alessandro,

Glad to hear gestures have improved for you.



> What hasn't changed from before is the general touch speed, too quick.


Have you played with the "Device accel" parameters from part _VI. Touch & Gesture Tips for the BambooPT_?

Part of the scroll lag is due to the algorithm used to detect whether the fingers are parallel (scroll) or moving towards or away from each other (zoom).  Chris mentions the need to improve that on the link.  Hopefully in a non-computationally expensive way.  Heck there's a lag in Windows too I think.  Have to check that again.

Also we may be able to come up with a better default for zoom that improves it a bit like we were able to do with scroll.  Chris tells you how to play with that on the link too.

----------


## talondrew

Hello Everyone, 
Longtime reader, first time poster. I just got a new Wacom Bamboo Create (CTH-670). I've been reading posts for a few hours and having no success with any interaction between the tablet and my computer at all. 

My old tablet was working well until it died (a Graphire that was 4 years old) so all of the files required for it are still installed (I haven't uninstalled anything). 

I'm running Natty on an Acer Aspire One netbook. 

My new tablet is powered up when plugged into the USB (its light comes on and changes colour for pen hover, click and finger touch). 

I have read these posts:
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6546012#post6546012
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9496609#post9496609

but I can't get anything working. Running:

lsmod | grep wacom 

gives: 

wacom                  36589  0 

I've tried installing the drivers in section 1 in this post
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9496609#post9496609

but when i try:
./autogen.sh --prefix=/usr
it says no such command found......

and I get stalled from that point onward. 

Thanks for any help you can give. Sorry if this post is in the wrong section.

----------


## Favux

Hi talondrew,

Welcome to Ubuntu forums!

Could you try:


```
./configure --prefix=/usr
```

instead?

----------


## talondrew

Hi Favux,

Thanks for the quick reply. 

I tried 
./configure --prefix=/usr and it worked but produced this error:

ERROR: Kernel configuration is invalid.
         include/generated/autoconf.h or include/config/auto.conf are missing.
         Run 'make oldconfig && make prepare' on kernel src to fix it.

I'm unsure if this is the actual error, but it looked like a good place to start. As per the instructions for the forums, I haven't quoted the entire output here, but enclosed it in an attachment.

Thank you

----------


## Favux

Hi talondrew,

I duplicated your results in Oneiric.  So it looks like there is an autoconf entry in include missing.  I'll look into that further i.e. probably ask Chris.

Meanwhile go ahead and clone the input-wacom git repository as per appendix 1.  There haven't been any new commits since 0.12.0 came out so they're still the same thing.


Edit:  Never mind, Chris fixed it for us so _./configure --prefix=/usr_ will work now and generate the wacom.ko.

----------


## talondrew

Ok, so I have tried two things with no luck. 

*First -* I did as you asked and tried the entire first set of actions to generate the wacom.ko. With the command:

sudo cp ./2.6.38/wacom.ko /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/input/tablet/wacom.ko

I got this error:
cp: cannot stat `./2.6.38/wacom.ko': No such file or directory
I tried the command located within the output after the wacom.ko is generated:
cp 2.6.38/wacom.ko /lib/modules/2.6.38-13-generic/kernel/drivers/input/tablet  and got the same result. 

I have attached the output (output1.txt). 
*Second -* I attempted to clone the input-wacom git repository as per appendix 1. 
This process seemed to work perfectly. After reset, there was no change to the behaviour of the tablet - still unable to do anything with it. 

My output for:
lsmod | grep wacom

is:
wacom                  36589  0 

Thank you!

----------


## Favux

I don't have a Natty partition to test in but it works fine for me in Oneiric.



> cp: cannot stat `./2.6.38/wacom.ko': No such file or directory


Cannot stat means there was no wacom.ko in the 2.6.38 folder to copy.  Looking at your output I wonder if you did a fresh download of the tar so you got the fix when redoing part I.?  You don't show that so all I see is you extracting a tar package which could be the old pre-bug fix tar I suppose.

The cloning sounds like it went well and I assume you were able to copy the newly compiled wacom.ko into place.  Did you remember to reboot?  The _lsmod_ does show a wacom.ko has auto-loaded.

What is the output of these terminal commands?


```
xinput list
```

and


```
xsetwacom list
```

----------


## talondrew

I did do a fresh download ( i just cropped the .txt file because it went over the maximum alloted for a .txt on the forums )

Unfortunately, rookie mistake, I hadn't deleted the old .tar.bz2 so I was working with the incorrect version. This has now been fixed, and the wacom.ko has been copied correctly, so it seems. 

Here is the output of the commands you gave me:

andrew@andrew-netbook:~$ xinput list
⎡ Virtual core pointer                        id=2    [master pointer  (3)]
⎜   ↳ Virtual core XTEST pointer                  id=4    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Microsoft Microsoft® Nano Transceiver v1.0    id=11    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Microsoft Microsoft® Nano Transceiver v1.0    id=12    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Microsoft Microsoft® Digital Media Keyboard 3000    id=14    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad                  id=17    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎣ Virtual core keyboard                       id=3    [master keyboard (2)]
    ↳ Virtual core XTEST keyboard                 id=5    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Power Button                                id=6    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Video Bus                                   id=7    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Power Button                                id=8    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Sleep Button                                id=9    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Microsoft Microsoft® Nano Transceiver v1.0    id=10    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Microsoft Microsoft® Digital Media Keyboard 3000    id=13    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ 1.3M WebCam                                 id=15    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ AT Translated Set 2 keyboard                id=16    [slave  keyboard (3)]
andrew@andrew-netbook:~$ xsetwacom list
andrew@andrew-netbook:~$ 

Even after reboot, no response from Bamboo tablet.

----------


## Favux

No worries.  We all do stuff like that.  Or at least I do all the time.   :Smile: 

By any chance did you install Wacom drivers from a PPA when you were using the graphire?

----------


## talondrew

Yes, I probably did. If not, I downloaded something like wacom-dkms from a ppa in an attempt to get this tablet working. 

Do I have to remove them? If so, how do I go about that?

----------


## talondrew

I'm reading about something called ppa purge. Would you recommend that as a strategy to remove the wacom-dkms (and whatever else might be causing a problem?)

----------


## Favux

Right, if you have dkms implementation of the wacom.ko it is overwriting your newly compiled wacom.ko that would work with the old non-working wacom.ko.

First try uninstalling the PPA through say Synaptic Package Manager and see if that does the trick.  If not try to find the link to the PPA so we can try to figure out the dkms uninstall command.  You do not want to manually uninstall a dkms, believe me.  If there is a dkms you should see a folder saying something about Wacom in /usr/source.

----------


## talondrew

HERO! 

Well, you did it. I un-installed the wacom-dkms using synaptic. I also uninstalled basically everything else that said "wacom" except for the xorg stuff. After reboot, the tablet is responding!

I'm going to play around with it in GIMP, but it is at least working fine (both pen and touch are working). 

Do you know if there is a GUI utility to setup the button configuration, sensitivity, etc?

Thank you so much. I use the tablet a lot for my work, and I have been without one for a week now. It's been a challenge. Now I'm good to go again.

----------


## Favux

Great!

Well Oneiric has Gnome 3.2 which has the first implementation of the Wacom tablet applet in System Settings.  Doesn't do a whole lot yet.  At least we finally have the beginning of a replacement for the old linuxwacom wacomcpl (wacom control panel).

There is a application called Wacom Control Panel (not wacomcpl, but confusingly the same name).  I'd approach with caution because the folks doing the configuration applets have had a hard time keeping up with all the changes in the last year and a half.

In the meantime you can do everything manually as shown here and on the mediawiki:
http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawik...Category:HOWTO
http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawik..._Configuration

----------


## htrex

Hello Favux,
the tips in 'VI. Touch & Gesture Tips ...' may help,
but couldn't experiment different parameters as I'm maybe using a wrong device id or what?  



```
xsetwacom --list devices
Wacom Bamboo Craft Pen stylus   	id: 9	type: STYLUS    
Wacom Bamboo Craft Finger touch 	id: 10	type: TOUCH     
Wacom Bamboo Craft Pen eraser   	id: 17	type: ERASER    
Wacom Bamboo Craft Finger pad   	id: 18	type: PAD
```



```
cat xsetwacom.sh 
xinput set-prop "Bamboo Craft Finger touch" --type=float "Device Accel Constant Deceleration" 1.250000
xinput set-prop "Bamboo Craft Finger touch" --type=float "Device Accel Adaptive Deceleration" 1.150000
xinput set-prop "Bamboo Craft Finger touch" --type=float "Device Accel Velocity Scaling" 10.000000
```



```
./xsetwacom.sh 
unable to find device Bamboo Craft Finger touch
unable to find device Bamboo Craft Finger touch
unable to find device Bamboo Craft Finger touch
```



```
cat /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/50-wacom.conf
Section "InputClass"
	Identifier "Wacom class"
	MatchProduct "Wacom|WACOM|WALTOP|Hanwang"
	MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"
	Driver "wacom"
EndSection

Section "InputClass"
	Identifier "Wacom serial class"
	MatchProduct "Serial Wacom Tablet"
	Driver "wacom"
EndSection

Section "InputClass"
        Identifier "Wacom serial class identifiers"
        MatchProduct "WACf|FUJ02e5|FUJ02e7|FUJ02e9"
        Driver "wacom"
EndSection


# N-Trig Duosense Electromagnetic Digitizer
Section "InputClass"
	Identifier "Wacom N-Trig class"
	MatchProduct "HID 1b96:0001|N-Trig Pen"
	MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"
	Driver "wacom"
	Option "Button2" "3"
EndSection
```








> Hi Alessandro,
> 
> Glad to hear gestures have improved for you.
> 
> Have you played with the "Device accel" parameters from part _VI. Touch & Gesture Tips for the BambooPT_?
> 
> Part of the scroll lag is due to the algorithm used to detect whether the fingers are parallel (scroll) or moving towards or away from each other (zoom).  Chris mentions the need to improve that on the link.  Hopefully in a non-computationally expensive way.  Heck there's a lag in Windows too I think.  Have to check that again.
> 
> Also we may be able to come up with a better default for zoom that improves it a bit like we were able to do with scroll.  Chris tells you how to play with that on the link too.

----------


## Favux

What happens if you try?


```
xinput set-prop "Wacom Bamboo Craft Finger touch" --type=float "Device Accel Constant Deceleration" 1.250000
xinput set-prop "Wacom Bamboo Craft Finger touch" --type=float "Device Accel Adaptive Deceleration" 1.150000
xinput set-prop "Wacom Bamboo Craft Finger touch" --type=float "Device Accel Velocity Scaling" 10.000000
```

----------


## htrex

much better, it now sets and changes speed accordingly to parameters, great!
I was stupidly omiting 'Wacom' from the device id, sorry, 4 eyes are often better than 2  :Smile:  




> What happens if you try?
> 
> 
> ```
> xinput set-prop "Wacom Bamboo Craft Finger touch" --type=float "Device Accel Constant Deceleration" 1.250000
> xinput set-prop "Wacom Bamboo Craft Finger touch" --type=float "Device Accel Adaptive Deceleration" 1.150000
> xinput set-prop "Wacom Bamboo Craft Finger touch" --type=float "Device Accel Velocity Scaling" 10.000000
> ```

----------


## Favux

Yeah, that trips folks up.  Xinput doesn't match keywords like say xorg.conf.d does, so you have to use the entire "device name".

If you settle on some parameters that improve touch speed for you feel free to post them for others.  Same applies if you find a better parameter value for zoom.

----------


## talondrew

Thanks again Favux for all your help. 

I'm noticing two strange things with my Bamboo Create that I'm hoping you've seen before. 

First - when I use the tablet in GIMP (and not in other programs, which makes this particularly strange) I can only draw every other line, and I'm having trouble selecting options. 

When I draw one line (using most all tools, airbrush, paintbrush, etc.) it works perfectly, although it lags behind sometimes. After using the program for a minute it stops me from drawing every other line. In order to make it work I draw a line. Click. Then draw my next line. Click. Draw the next line, etc. 

This problem in functionality also extends to selecting tools. Sometimes it prevents me from using popup boxes (say, the scale popup box) or selecting a different tool from the toolbox. If I click on the menubar at the top of the screen, it typically lets me pick a different tool. No amount of clicking restores control, unless I change programs or click on the menu bar at the top of the screen. 

Second - whenever I scroll with the tablet using two fingers it scrolls in the opposite direction of my fingers. I'm sure this is just a settings error, but I don't know where to find that option. 

Thank you!

----------


## Favux

> whenever I scroll with the tablet using two fingers it scrolls in the opposite direction of my fingers.


That's the Linux Wacom scroll.  It's the opposite of say Synaptic's.  Think of it as the screen being a sheet of paper you're grabbing with two fingers and sliding around.  You'll get used to it quickly.




> when I use the tablet in GIMP (and not in other programs, which makes this particularly strange) I can only draw every other line, and I'm having trouble selecting options.


Yes, that's a known Natty bug.  Probably something in Ubuntu's custom X stack which gets worse in Oneiric.  Assuming it's the same bug, which seems likely.  Most people found in Natty selecting Classic without desktop effects fixes it.  That's in the gear icon on the log in screen.  Unfortunately that doesn't work in Oneiric.  There you have to disable Gimp's history buffer.  There's a PPA with that done:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+s...mp/+bug/863154  Although even with that I noticed tool selection still seemed a little sticky.  But that makes sense since the "fix" is a work around and doesn't actually address the real bug.

----------


## Lekensteyn

Since the two PPAs mentioned in the first post have not been updated for Oneiric, I've created a PPA based on Irie' files.

Changelog entry:



> input-wacom (0.12.0-0ubuntu1~ppa1) oneiric; urgency=low
> 
>   * New upstream release
>     - Support for 3rd generation Bamboo tablets (CTL470/K, CTH470, CTH670)
>   * debian/rules, debian/dkms, debian/install:
>     - Update kernel version to 2.6.38
>   * debian/dkms:
>     - Update package version to 0.12.0
>   * debian/control:
> ...


ppa:lekensteyn/wacom-tablet
(lekensteyn/wacom contained a failure so I started a new repo, hence the longer name :Wink: )

----------


## Favux

Thanks Lekensteyn.  Your PPA is now linked to in the HOW TO.

----------


## e.pequeno

> Since the two PPAs mentioned in the first post have not been updated for Oneiric, I've created a PPA based on Irie' files.
> 
> Changelog entry:
> 
> 
> ppa:lekensteyn/wacom-tablet
> (lekensteyn/wacom contained a failure so I started a new repo, hence the longer name)


How exactly are we supposed to use the ppa?

I'm not sure what I'm supposed to sudo apt-get install

I've tried wacom-tablet and input-wacom but neither is found after sudo apt-get update.

(I'm using the CTL-470/K on Oneiric)

----------


## Aviras

During the installation of the wacom.ko I get the following messages :


```
make[3]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.38-8-generic'
  CC [M]  /home/aviras/input-wacom-0.12.0/2.6.38/wacom_sys.o
/home/aviras/input-wacom-0.12.0/2.6.38/wacom_sys.c: In function wacom_led_select_store:
/home/aviras/input-wacom-0.12.0/2.6.38/wacom_sys.c:645:2: error: implicit declaration of function kstrtouint
make[4]: *** [/home/aviras/input-wacom-0.12.0/2.6.38/wacom_sys.o] Error 1
make[3]: *** [_module_/home/aviras/input-wacom-0.12.0/2.6.38] Error 2
make[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.38-8-generic'
make[2]: *** [all] Error 2
make[2]: Leaving directory `/home/aviras/input-wacom-0.12.0/2.6.38'
make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/aviras/input-wacom-0.12.0'
make: *** [all] Error 2
```

I don't have a wacom.ko file to copy, so I'm sort of stuck here. I'm using 11.04, and my new CTH670, which doesn't respond to anything in ubuntu (although the lighting works).

----------


## Favux

Hi Aviras,

Welcome to Ubuntu forums!

Works fine in Oneiric so I'm not sure what the difference is.  Different includes?  This is no good since the problem is the LED backport for the Intuos4 and Cintiq and you don't care about that at all.

So we can ask at linuxwacom-discuss for help.  Could be the developer had a 3.0 kernel and didn't realize the 2.6.38 wouldn't compile.  There might be a simple fix (for one of them).  If it were me I might try to see if commenting the two functions using kstrtouint disables them.  Or you could upgrade to Oneiric.  Really not much reason to use Natty since Oneiric is so much better.  Which is why I don't have Natty anymore to test on.  Or we could try removing the LED patches from 0.12.0.

----------


## Lekensteyn

> How exactly are we supposed to use the ppa?
> 
> I'm not sure what I'm supposed to sudo apt-get install
> 
> I've tried wacom-tablet and input-wacom but neither is found after sudo apt-get update.
> 
> (I'm using the CTL-470/K on Oneiric)


Instructions for installing the wacom-dkms package from ppa:lekensteyn/wacom-tablet
More generic: What are PPAs and how do I use them?

By the way, the package is now available for Natty as well.

----------


## Lion-Simba

Hi, All.

First, thank you for a complete guide to setup Wacom tablet in Ubuntu.
Second, excuse me for my English.  :Smile: 

Now, the story.

I have Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch tablet, second generation (CTH-460/K). I'm using Ubuntu 10.04 Lucid as a main system and also have Ubuntu 11.10 Oneiric as a second system.

Pen, Eraser and Pad tools works pretty good with default drivers in both systems.

The problem is in Touch tool. In 10.04, Touch works, but cursor moves in jerks. In 11.10, Touch works, cursor moves smoothly, but when I remove finger from touch cursor jumps aside.

Couple of weeks ago (30 november 2011), while searching a solution, I have visited this thread for first time. In first post, there *was a paragraph* stating something like "fixing second generation tablets which uses new 4FT (2FT?) protocol". In that paragraph, there was a *mini how-to* explaining how to download fixed version of 'input-wacom' (wacom.ko) kernel module for those tablets (four files: wacom.c wacom_sys.c wacom_wac.h wacom_wac.c) and how to compile them (make a Makefile with two shell "echo ... > Makefile" commands). As far as I can remember, that mini how-to suggested to work in 'wacom-usb-fix' directory. I have followed that how-to and it solved my Touch problem in Ubuntu 11.10!

Now, after some time, I come back to this thread to find out, from where those fixed sources come from. What I see? That mini how-to is not here anymore. Instead, there is a statement, that a new release of input-wacom (0.12.0) is now available and have all necessary modifications to solve the touch problem. But it's definitely NOT!

I have compiled recent (git) versions of wacom-input as long as xf86-input-wacom, and have same troubles with Touch as before.

So, my question is: *where can I find those fixed 'wacom.ko' sources and/or mini how-to again?*

PS. I still have them on my hard drive, but I need to know where they come from and what is their status of inclusion in main input-wacom development tree.

----------


## Favux

Sorry, I thought from Chris' input-wacom-0.12.0 announcement:  http://sourceforge.net/mailarchive/f...wacom-announce  that the second generation touch fix was included.  But I admit I didn't check the code.

Fortunately I try to remember to copy things before deleting them.

*Appendix 1:  Natty (11.04) or later - fix touch for the new (Oct. 2010) BambooPTs*
The new models, the d6, d7, d8, dA, and dB, have a different USB protocol (because of the 3 & 4FGT of the dA & dB) which is why their touch doesn't work correctly.  You can enter _lsusb_ in a terminal to check if you have one.  The Wacom line in the output will have the product ID.  Unfortunately this fix only works in Natty (2.6.38 ) or later, because earlier releases do not have the mt.h (Multitouch Library) in their kernel's linux-header.

Chris Bagwell has submitted a patch set to the kernel (linux-input) to fix wacom.ko so that it now handles the new USB protocol correctly.  Since it is not in input-wacom yet and the kernel.org site is down we'll get the fix from dtor's recent pull request for-linus on github for the 3.1 kernel.  We'll create a directory/folder on the Desktop called wacom-usb-fix and download the 4 needed files into it, create a Makefile, and then compile them into a wacom.ko and copy it into place.  This assumes you've compiled input-wacom previously and so have already added the needed libraries to your system.  Otherwise install them as in part I. above.


```
cd Desktop

mkdir wacom-usb-fix

cd wacom-usb-fix

wget -O wacom.h "https://github.com/dtor/input/raw/for-linus/drivers/input/tablet/wacom.h"

wget -O wacom_sys.c "https://github.com/dtor/input/raw/for-linus/drivers/input/tablet/wacom_sys.c"

wget -O wacom_wac.c "https://github.com/dtor/input/raw/for-linus/drivers/input/tablet/wacom_wac.c"

wget -O wacom_wac.h "https://github.com/dtor/input/raw/for-linus/drivers/input/tablet/wacom_wac.h"

echo "wacom-objs += wacom_wac.o wacom_sys.o" > Makefile

echo "obj-m += wacom.o" >> Makefile

make -C /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/build SUBDIRS=$(pwd) modules

sudo cp wacom.ko /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/input/tablet/wacom.ko

sudo depmod -a
```

Now reboot.

* instructions courtesy of Chris Bagwell

----------


## Lion-Simba

Thank you for the quick reply!
This is exactly what I needed.

----------


## tushantin

Bit of a problem here. 

Was working fine till the recent Ubuntu software update (including Kernel updates, I think). Stopped working since then. Tried to "git pull" from the existing "xf86-input-wacom" folder on my desktop, then installed it with "./autogen.sh --prefix=/usr", then "make" and then "sudo make install".

Still isn't working.  :Sad: 

EDIT: So I managed to fix it by following:


```
cd Desktop

cd input-wacom

git pull

./autogen.sh --prefix=/usr

sudo cp ./2.6.38/wacom.ko /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/input/tablet/wacom.ko

sudo depmod -a
```

Works now.  :Very Happy:  Except for that pressure problem. Yup! Still there...


EDIT Again: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+s...om/+bug/786952
Is that the same bug that affects me? Apparently it's been closed for Precise. Does that mean it'll be fixed by the next Distro upgrade?

----------


## Favux

Hi tushantin,




> Works now. Except for that pressure problem. Yup! Still there...


Still don't know what that is about.



> Is that the same bug that affects me?


Nope, the guy who submitted that one to the kernel used 256 for the number of pressure levels when in fact it was 1024.  Although it is interesting to note that the Wacom site claimed it had 512 levels.  So the Wacom site supplied information was wrong.

Given that do you want to see if the same problem is happening with your Bamboo1?  In other words Wacom said it has 1024 levels, but maybe it is really 2048?  If that was true that would likely give you the pressure problem you're describing.

----------


## tushantin

Or it could actually be 512 too. I dunno, just a hunch. 

In any case, it wouldn't hurt to try. How do I change it to 2048 or 512? 

(BTW, off topic if you don't mind, but do you work for Wacom? XD Just curious.)


EDIT: A useful reference. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1539151

EDIT Again: I've been reading a thread where Fuduntu mentioned that deleting /etc/X11/xorg.conf will reconfigure it on reboot. If Wacom does depend on xorg, would it have any effect?

And again: Another thing I could try is get myself this: "Needs kernel 3.1 patch backported". I've never dabbled with kernels before, but it sounds like the latest could help somewhat.

AAAAAAANDD agan!: I just noticed something, not sure if it's a useful info. When I hover my pen in MyPaint, not touching the tablet, the brushes still seem to draw on the canvas, though lightly.

----------


## Favux

> Or it could actually be 512 too. I dunno, just a hunch.


Good point.  OK for 2048 (same for 512) in the input-wacom folder you have from cloning the git repository is a directory called _/2.6.38_.  In it you'll see a file called wacom_wac.c.  Open that file up and around line #1376 you'll see this entry:


```
static const struct wacom_features wacom_features_0x6B =
	{ "Wacom Bamboo1 5x8",    WACOM_PKGLEN_GRAPHIRE,  21648, 13530, 1023,
	  63, GRAPHIRE, WACOM_INTUOS_RES, WACOM_INTUOS_RES }
```

Just change the 1023 to 2047 (or 511 if going the other way), like so:


```
static const struct wacom_features wacom_features_0x6B =
	{ "Wacom Bamboo1 5x8",    WACOM_PKGLEN_GRAPHIRE,  21648, 13530, 2047,
	  63, GRAPHIRE, WACOM_INTUOS_RES, WACOM_INTUOS_RES };
```

Then go ahead and compile it and copy the wacom.ko into place as before.

While you could still use the xorg.conf configuration is now usually done through the 50-wacom.conf in xorg.conf.d.

When you compile and install the wacom.ko you are dabbling in the kernel!  It is that kernel module/driver they are talking about modifying with the backport.



> When I hover my pen in MyPaint, not touching the tablet, the brushes still seem to draw on the canvas, though lightly.


That's a proximity thing.  Once pressure is working you could try modifying the threshold if needed.  See _man xsetwacom_ and _man wacom_ in a terminal.

----------


## tushantin

I'll give it a go.  :Very Happy: 

What does "sudo depmod -a" do anyway? Is it even necessary?

EDIT: Okay, tried it. And nope! None of the values work. Interestingly, though, the value "511" actually made the tablet too sensitive. But the pressure break was still there.

----------


## Favux

_depmod -a_ rebuilds all kernel module dependencies and _sudo_ is for super user/root permission to do that.  Makes it less likely that you'll have a problem with the wacom.ko auto-loading.

Alright we gave it a shot.  We still don't have a handle on the problem then.  I know I've helped several other 6B's set up and as far as I know you're the only one having the pressure problem.  So it may be something idiosyncratic to your setup or hardware.

----------


## tushantin

Hmm... I've never formatted the system since Karmic Koala days (just upgraded). Does that explain something? If nothing else, I could try re-formatting the drive with a new Ubuntu installation, but I fear for my data...

----------


## Favux

Well a clean install is a traditional way to check something out because it removes so many variables caused by updating.  But if there is a risk of data loss I wouldn't do it since there's no guarantee it'll fix the problem.  I guess you do now have an excuse to examine your backup policies.   :Wink:

----------


## newseamus

Just wanted to say thanks...got a Bamboo TnP for XMAS and I have been struggling to get it to work properly in Natty.
Followed the howto pg 1 and got it working like a champ!
Cheers!

----------


## [ri:n]

it is getting frustrating for me. i got a pretty new bamboo pen ctl-470/k and i'm trying to get it working for days now. i'm using natty (linux mint 11) on two systems, one is a 32bit- the other one is 64 bit-system. i tried to run the tablet on ubuntu 10.10 as well, with no luck. it worked out on ubuntu 11.10, but i had problems with the pressure sensivity using gimp and inkscape. upgrading to an unstable gimp (2.7) didn't solve the common problem with the lines. in addition, i don't want to use unity or gnome3 - i don't see the advantage and both are working very slowly on my pc - which is why i'm still running gnome2 on linux mint 11.

i got errors with the lekensteyn ppa and i got almost the same error compiling the input-wacom stuff. 

this is the ppa error:



```
Building initial module for 2.6.38-8-generic

Error! Bad return status for module build on kernel: 2.6.38-8-generic (i686)
Consult the make.log in the build directory
/var/lib/dkms/wacom/0.12.1/build/ for more information.
```

unfortunately, the make.log file is empty.

the compiling error is similar to aviras (posting #891) error message:



```
/home/renato/input-wacom-0.12.1/2.6.38/wacom_sys.c: In function wacom_led_select_store:
/home/renato/input-wacom-0.12.1/2.6.38/wacom_sys.c:632:2: error: implicit declaration of function kstrtouint
make[4]: *** [/home/renato/input-wacom-0.12.1/2.6.38/wacom_sys.o] Error 1
make[3]: *** [_module_/home/renato/input-wacom-0.12.1/2.6.38] Error 2
make[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.38-8-generic'
make[2]: *** [all] Error 2
make[2]: Leaving directory `/home/renato/input-wacom-0.12.1/2.6.38'
make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/renato/input-wacom-0.12.1'
make: *** [all] Error 2
```

there is no wacom.ko driver for me to copy. 

on 10.10 i compiled without any errors but wasn't able to load the driver after depmod -a and a restart. lsmod shows no output for wacom.

why can't i build the file with my kernel. any suggestions?

----------


## Favux

Hi [ri:n],

Welcome to Ubuntu forums!

You need at least a 2.6.38 kernel to get the Bamboo Connect Pen working as you know.  Since Mint 11 appears to have the 2.6.38 kernel I assume it is the one based on Ubuntu's Natty?

I don't know why you are seeing the:


```
error: implicit declaration of function ‘kstrtouint’
```

with input-wacom.  As far as I know that only affects the 2.6.36 and 2.6.37 kernels in the 2.6.36 folder.  A commit yesterday fixed the problem for those kernels:  http://linuxwacom.git.sourceforge.ne...1d20d040331b1f  Is 2.6.38 affected too?  If so maybe the same or similar would work.  Or is it a Mint specific problem?  Your success was on Oneiric (3.0) not Natty.

To fix Gimp in Ubuntu try this PPA:  https://launchpad.net/~aapo-rantalai...26-noghostline  It is the default Oneiric Gimp version with Alexia Death's "deactivate the history buffer" which is the same reason why 2.7 is suppose to work.  It's worked for everyone who has tried it as far as I know.

----------


## [ri:n]

favux, thank you very much for the quick response on my problems!

yes, mint 11 is based on natty with a 2.6.38 kernel using gnome2.

since there is no newly built input-wacom.tar.bz2, i copied the wacom_sys.c, which i found on the sourceforge link, into my 2.36.8 folder and tried to compile once again. logically i received lots of errors... is there another way to implement the newer file or do i have to wait for a new tar.bz2? since it does not seem to affect the 2.6.38 kernel for most systems, there will  be no one trying to solve my kind of issue, right?

----------


## Favux

I don't have a 2.6.38 kernel to test on.  I considered Natty a "Beta 1" and replaced my Natty partitions with Oneiric Beta 1 as soon as it was out.  I felt like maybe I'd jumped the gun when I found out about the Gimp problem but now Alexia has fixed that for us.  Now Oneiric is a superior "Beta 2".

I haven't heard anyone else reporting that error with 2.6.38 for what that's worth.  The commit only applies to the 2.6.36 folder so cloning the input-wacom git repository (appendix 1) won't help you.

I'm not surprised copying the wacom_sys.c from the 2.6.36 folder into the 2.6.38 folder didn't work.  What I was thinking was how about manually editing your 2.6.38 folder's wacom_sys.c as per the commit?  I noticed the code blocks there are identical.  Do you see from the commit what lines you need to add and delete?  There's just 10 deletions and 8 insertions.  Heck the patch might even apply.  You could check if that gets you anywhere when you try to compile.

----------


## [ri:n]

wow, it worked out. i replaced two parts between the { } with kstrtouint in it. first one starting at line 628. i finally compiled the driver without any errors.

edit: i tried lsmod, but there was no output. i plugged the bamboo in and powww... there it is



```
renato@latitude ~ $ lsmod | grep wacom
wacom                  46655  0
```

thanks!!!

----------


## Favux

Try forcing it to auto-load by adding _wacom_ to the bottom of the list in the modules file.


```
gksudo gedit /etc/modules
```

Then rebooting.  See if it shows up in lsmod then.

----------


## [ri:n]

i'm embarrassed. the bamboo wasn't plugged in, so lsmod showed me nothing. it works fine now and i'm more than happy, thanks again!

----------


## Favux

Great!  Nice job.   :Smile:

----------


## Wyboredras

Amazing! Worked just as you said, thanks a lot! :Very Happy:

----------


## Marcel-X

I got the CTH-470/K Pen & Touch and Ubuntu 11.10 64-bit.
I used just these commands I found here http://askubuntu.com/questions/88028...=votes#tab-top



```
sudo add-apt-repository ppa:lekensteyn/wacom-tablet
sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get install wacom-dkms
```

It seems to work! Did I miss something?
I can't find a way to configure the 4 buttons.

----------


## Favux

> It seems to work! Did I miss something?


No, that's one of the PPA's I link to in the Note before part I.



> I can't find a way to configure the 4 buttons.


What commands are you using to configure the buttons?

----------


## Marcel-X

Great, it almost looked too simple compared to the kernel compiling posts.

I've been fiddling a bit with xsetwacom, but i can't find the default assignment. What would be usefull functions to asign? Ctrl, Shift, Alt & Space for the 4 buttons and + - for the rockerswitch on the pen? I work with the Gimp and Inkscape and play a little with mypaint.

I'm also not sure if these settings should be set local or global.

----------


## Favux

Did you look at part V.?  Is the 3,8,9,1 assignment not good for you?

This mediawiki page has more information if you want to go beyond the sample script:  http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawik..._Configuration  Look at the runtime script and the Profiles.

----------


## Cecilio

I got the CTH-470/K Pen and tried to use in Ubuntu 10.04 32-bit.
I followed the instructions, compiled input-wacom driver and the xf86-input-wacom. I also upgraded xorg macros to 1.8 version. But after several attempts, the tablet is not recognized. 

The wacom.ko module doesn't loads, neither at boot time nor when plugging the tablet. It is in right place (modinfo -n wacom   returns "/lib/modules/2.6.32-37-generic/kernel/drivers/input/tablet/wacom.ko")

lsusb command reports "Bus 003 Device 006: ID 056a:00dd Wacom Co., Ltd"

If I force to load the module (sudo modprobe wacom) it loads but nothing changes, the tablet is not recognized.

My knowledge of linux is limited so I don't know what to do. Any help please?

Thank you

----------


## Favux

Hi Cecilio,

Sorry, it sounds like you are doing everything correctly, but the support for your model is not available in Lucid or Maverick (10.10).  If you look for your model (near the top of the HOW TO), the notes in blue text explain that.

All of the third generation BambooPTs (October 2011) require at least the 2.6.38 kernel i.e. Natty or Oneiric.

----------


## Cecilio

Hi Favux, 

Thank you very much for your quick answer. I read the notice you mention but I thought it was referring to the default wacom.ko. That's why i decided to follow the instructions and to compile everything.

Anyway, I will have to wait or upgrade the OS    :Sad: 

Thank you very much for your great work preparing the instructions and supporting us. Great work!

Regards,
Cecilio

----------


## lim1t

Hi All!

I've just managed to get my Wacom Bamboo (MTE-450A) working with the KDE configuration utility (kde-config-tablet) in KUbuntu 11.10. I wanted the device to function on a single screen with mismatched monitors (NVidia proprietary drivers and twinview), and have ability to assign keystrokes/macros to all the stylus and pad buttons in a GUI.

My particular setup consisted of an Acer Aspire 7520 laptop and an  external Acer x163w monitor. Until recently, I was experiencing problems with random  cursor jumps and missing and/or incorrect button assignments.

It has taken me a long time to get everything functioning this well, so it's time to share my findings:

(UPDATE - Removed PPA org-edgers/ppa with ppa-purge! to keep stable Xorg version)

1. Update wacom-dkms



```
sudo add-apt-repository ppa:lekensteyn/wacom-tablet
sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get install wacom-dkms
```

2. Update xf86-input-wacom

Get dependencies


```
sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-dev xutils-dev libxi-dev libxrandr-dev libxext-dev libx11-dev libxinerama-dev libudev-dev
```

Installation


```
git clone git://linuxwacom.git.sourceforge.net/gitroot/linuxwacom/xf86-input-wacom
cd xf86-input-wacom/
./autogen.sh --prefix=/usr --libdir=/usr/lib64      # 64 bit
(./autogen.sh --prefix=/usr --libdir=/usr/lib        # 32-bit)
make
sudo make install
```

3. Install latest version of the Wacom tablet utility.

see https://projects.kde.org/projects/ex...se/wacomtablet

Get dependencies



```
sudo apt-get install kdelibs5-dev kdebase-workspace-dev juxorg-dev xserver-xorg-dev libxi-dev libxinerama-dev x11proto-xinerama-dev libxrandr-dev
```

Install the package (be sure to purge any existing installations!)



```
git clone git://anongit.kde.org/wacomtablet
cd wacomtablet
mkdir build
cd build
cmake ../ -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=`kde4-config --prefix` -DCMAKE_BUILD_TYPE=release
make
sudo make install
```

4. Reboot

5. Modify /usr/share/kde4/apps/wacomtablet/data/wacom_devicelist to configure device buttons using



```
xev
```

to test signals.

6. Unplug/replug in device as necessary when finished. 

The result is a fully working device, on multiple screens, that is fully configurable with the specified GUI; however, there are some potential pitfalls:

Delete any old profiles as they seem to persist and cause unexpected behavior.I have to disable 'hover click' to get it's intended behavior on my device.Given a horizontal twin-view setup with resolutions [ A x B ][ C x D], the configuration package seems to have a bug when mapping the device to monitor [ C x D ] when (B > D); that is, when the vertical or Y-dimension of the mapped monitor is less than that of the total extent of the setup. If you experience this problem, just choose monitor resolutions with (B <= D) accordingly.
Hope this helps someone!

Final note: Using and Configuring my Wacom table is now IMO better that Windows was/is, so a big thanks to everyone for their hard work!

----------


## Lekensteyn

Update for Natty users: 0.12.1-0ubuntu1~ppa3

If ppa:lekensteyn/wacom-tablet did not work for you on Natty, it's because of the older dkms and kernel packages. It was reported to me by Luca and the packages should be ready within half an hour.

----------


## chickendude

I just wanted to say thank you! I finally got my Bamboo Pen CTL-470 working wonderfully with Lekensteyn's ppa!

----------


## lim1t

I've updated my last post to include Lekensteyn's PPA instead of an (unstable) upgrade of Xorg. It work's just as well or better on KUbuntu 11.10, with full GUI support.

Thanks again for everyone's hard work! - it's all working perfectly (Blender 3D, Gimp, ... etc.)

----------


## civetta

I have a bamboo pen and touch (CTH-460-DE) and Ubuntu 11.10, 64.

I installed input-wacom-0.12.1's wacom.ko as per step I on the first post. Then I cloned the xf86-input-wacom git repository following II. c).

I tweaked the setting using xsetwacom and most things work very nicely. I almost have touch where I want it. The only thing that's really bugging me is that when I do 2 finger scrolling, I need to scroll for quite a while with no reaction, then the page jumps up or down. If I keep my fingers on the tablet, it scrolls smoothly, but if I remove them and start scrolling again, the same lag happens. Any way to change this behaviour?

Thanks for all your great work!

----------


## Favux

Hi civetta,




> The only thing that's really bugging me is that when I do 2 finger scrolling, I need to scroll for quite a while with no reaction, then the page jumps up or down. If I keep my fingers on the tablet, it scrolls smoothly, but if I remove them and start scrolling again, the same lag happens. Any way to change this behaviour?


Huh, I have some lag but not that noticeable.  Maybe it's our starting references, i.e. things are so much better than they were.  The main thing I've been on the look-out for is if anybody has better zoom defaults than the current ones.  We could try messing with scroll a bit I suppose but I think the default Chris and I came up with is pretty good.  If you cloned xf86-input-wacom any time in the last nine days, which seems likely  :Smile:  , you have the 0.12.1 gesture improvements by Alexey Osipov.  Not sure where I am on that, I'll have to check that out.  Hopefully there hasn't been a regression in the lag time!


*Hi everybody*,

A new xf86-input-wacom, 0.12.1, is due out shortly.  It has some *more gesture improvements* courtesy of *Alexey Osipov*'s contributions to Chris Bagwell's ongoing efforts.



> *New is 'Left mouse button' dragging support.*
> 
> Now, to do a single tap you just tap (touch and untouch). Actual click happens after TapTime period.
> 
> To drag something you make a tap (touch and untouch) and then quickly (in TapTime period) touch device again. Then drag.

----------


## civetta

Thanks Favux. I'll remember to clone git frequently and let you know if there are improvements in the lag.

-The tablet seems very reactive when I keep my two fingers down, it seems though it takes some time for the two finger scroll gesture to be recognized, regardless of how fast I'm trying to scroll.

-It also seems like it always takes about the same scroll distance for the gesture to be recognized.

----------


## civetta

By the way, the new scroll behavour is a HUGE improvement on what was happening before (i.e. scroll and zoom were getting confused).

----------


## Favux

> -It also seems like it always takes about the same scroll distance for the gesture to be recognized.


Right, that's the way it is in the code.



> the new scroll behavour is a HUGE improvement on what was happening before (i.e. scroll and zoom were getting confused).


For sure, but...



> -The tablet seems very reactive when I keep my two fingers down, it seems though it takes some time for the two finger scroll gesture to be recognized, regardless of how fast I'm trying to scroll.


I'm just not seeing that big a lag (in Maverick).  I think I have the latest xf86-input-wacom on my Maverick and Oneiric installs.  I'll have to bebop into Oneiric and check that again.  Might just be a difference in how we're gesturing.

Chris did mention there will always be a slight lag until the algorithm for deciding whether it is a scroll or zoom gesture is improved.  I gather fingers moving apart or together v.s. parallel.  Some non-computationally intensive algorithm which could at least process the first few finger coordinate points to make the discrimination.  I believe his guess was it would be some kind of arctangent function.  He was soliciting input from the mathematically inclined.  I did a quick google to see if there were any publicly available algorithms to look at and use as a starting point, didn't find much.

----------


## civetta

> Chris did mention there will always be a slight lag until the algorithm for deciding whether it is a scroll or zoom gesture is improved.  I gather fingers moving apart or together v.s. parallel.  Some non-computationally intensive algorithm which could at least process the first few finger coordinate points to make the discrimination.  I believe his guess was it would be some kind of arctangent function.  He was soliciting input from the mathematically inclined.  I did a quick google to see if there were any publicly available algorithms to look at and use as a starting point, didn't find much.


This seems like what I'm seeing. Unfortunately I'm not at all mathematically inclined, so wouldn't be any help! Happy to continue testing and reporting though. Just pulled from git last night.

The lag seems to be more noticable when I'm scrolling through long documents. Right now I've got ScrollDistance set at 300 (very high I think!) so that documents don't jump too far when I scroll.

----------


## civetta

Thought I'd post the touch section of my .xsetwacom.sh for my Bamboo pen and touch (CTH-460) in case anyone's looking for tips for making touch smoother. It's has very smooth fine-grain cursor movement, but also has acceleration set up the way I like it so I can zip around the screen and hit the corners in Gnome Shell with a single movement:



```
## touch
xsetwacom set "Wacom Bamboo 2FG 4x5 Finger touch" Touch "on"
xsetwacom set "Wacom Bamboo 2FG 4x5 Finger touch" Gesture "on"
xsetwacom set "Wacom Bamboo 2FG 4x5 Finger touch" Suppress "0"
xsetwacom set "Wacom Bamboo 2FG 4x5 Finger touch" RawSample "4"
xsetwacom set "Wacom Bamboo 2FG 4x5 Finger touch" Threshold "27"
xsetwacom set "Wacom Bamboo 2FG 4x5 Finger touch" Mode "Relative"
xsetwacom set "Wacom Bamboo 2FG 4x5 Finger touch" ZoomDistance "50"  # default is 50
xsetwacom set "Wacom Bamboo 2FG 4x5 Finger touch" ScrollDistance "300"  # default is 20
xsetwacom set "Wacom Bamboo 2FG 4x5 Finger touch" TapTime "250"  # 2FG R click, default is 250 ms
xinput set-prop "Wacom Bamboo 2FG 4x5 Finger touch" "Device Accel Profile" 3
xinput set-prop "Wacom Bamboo 2FG 4x5 Finger touch" --type=float "Device Accel Adaptive Deceleration" 2.000000
xinput set-prop "Wacom Bamboo 2FG 4x5 Finger touch" --type=float "Device Accel Velocity Scaling" 0.700000
xinput set-prop "Wacom Bamboo 2FG 4x5 Finger touch" --type=float "Device Accel Constant Deceleration" 1.000000
```

ScrollDistance is set to 300 to avoid big jumps because of corse 2 finger scroll gesture response.

----------


## mariru

Dear ubuntu forum users,

I am trying to make work my new tablet Bamboo pen & touch CTH470 on Ubuntu Lucid 10.04.
At the time I didn't install it from scratch but I upgraded the previous LTS version.
My kernel is 2.6.32-37-generic.

I tried to follow the instructions of Favux in the post of June 22 2010.

First I tried to upgrade xorg-macros to xorg-macros v 1.8.
When I enter "make" the answer is "nothing needs to be done".
However I ignored this message. 
There is no difference between the file in my Desktop in
/home/marietta/Desktop/util-macros-1.8.0/xorg-macros.m4 and
/usr/share/aclocal/xorg-macros.m4
That is why I also Ignored the message.

After following all the instructions if I type
lsmod | grep wacom

Nothing shows up.

As you probably can tell I am not at all an expert with linux although I use ubuntu every day.

Thank you very much for any help with this, I will greatly appreciate it.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Favux

Hi mariru,

Welcome to Ubuntu forums!

Unfortunately you will not be able to get your Bamboo pen & touch CTH470 to work in Lucid.  Support for the third generation BambooPTs requires at least Natty (kernel 2.6.38 ).  That's because they use a new usb protocol and the touch support for them requires the mt.h (multi-touch header).  And mt.h is only available starting with the 2.6.38 kernel.  So Natty or Oneiric.  This is mentioned in the third generation model notes (near the top of the HOW TO) and the Release Specific Notes.  Sorry.

The other issue with your wacom.ko may be that your system is not auto-loading it.  Some systems don't for whatever reason.  You can "force" the auto-load by adding _wacom_ to the list in the modules file in /etc.


```
gksudo gedit /etc/modules
```

----------


## mariru

Thanks a lot!
I will then try to install the new version.

----------


## boxcaris

Hello All,

I've got a Bamboo Capture: CTH-470 and I'm running Ubuntu 11.10 64bit.  I had Pen and Touch working prior to the latest kernel update which put me at: 3.0.0-15-generic.

Since the kernel update stepped on my wacom install, I decided to install from the PPA this time:

http://ppa.launchpad.net/lekensteyn/wacom-tablet/ubuntu

As a result, my tablet functions, both Stylus and Touch.  However, I am unable to switch the tablet to left hand function FOR TOUCH ONLY.  The switch changes correctly for the Pen, just not the touch.  

So, I ran:


```
xsetwacom list
```

Output:


```
Wacom Bamboo 16FG 4x5 Pen stylus	id: 12	type: STYLUS    
Wacom Bamboo 16FG 4x5 Pen eraser	id: 13	type: ERASER
```

I found this interesting that most of the other posts usually show four output settings including one for Touch.  Therefore, if I try to run command:



```
xsetwacom set Wacom Bamboo 16FG 4x5 Pen touch Rotate half
```

I'm given the response device "Wacom" not found.  I can, however run "xsetwacom set Wacom Bamboo 16FG 4x5 Pen stylus Rotate half" without problems.

So I'm stumped on how to swap the Touch rotation to left hand.

Anyone up for suggestions?  Thanks in advance  :Smile:

----------


## Favux

Hi boxcaris,

Welcome to Ubuntu forums!

The kernel exports two parent device for the BambooPT tablets.  Pen and Finger.  Touch and the pad (the buttons) are on Finger.  So not seeing Finger in the _xinput list_ is the problem.  I don't know why that isn't showing up with the PPA as I believe it is enough up to date that it should work.  So your command would be something like:


```
xsetwacom set "Wacom Bamboo 16FG 4x5 Finger touch" Rotate half
```

----------


## boxcaris

Greetings Favux,

Yes, when I run that command, this is the output I get:



```
Cannot find device 'Wacom Bamboo 16FG 4x5 Finger touch'.
```

----------


## boxcaris

It is interesting to note that the finger/touch works quite well, just not in the left hand orientation.

----------


## Favux

> It is interesting to note that the finger/touch works quite well, just not in the left hand orientation.


Without the Finger device showing in _xinput list_ touch shouldn't be working.  So that is weird.  Could you please post your _xinput list_ output?  And what is the output of?


```
xsetwacom list
```

The only thing I can come up with is it is on the evdev driver which is why the xsetwacom rotate command for touch isn't working.  But even so it should be in _xinput list_.  We need to take a look at your Xorg.0.log in /var/log and see if that tells us what is going on.

----------


## boxcaris

xinput list reveals:



```
Virtual core pointer                    	id=2	[master pointer  (3)]
⎜   ↳ Virtual core XTEST pointer              	id=4	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Logitech USB Receiver                   	id=11	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad              	id=15	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Wacom Bamboo 16FG 4x5 Pen stylus        	id=12	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Wacom Bamboo 16FG 4x5 Pen eraser        	id=13	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Wacom Bamboo 16FG 4x5 Finger            	id=17	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎣ Virtual core keyboard                   	id=3	[master keyboard (2)]
    ↳ Virtual core XTEST keyboard             	id=5	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Power Button                            	id=6	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Video Bus                               	id=7	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Sleep Button                            	id=8	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ HP Webcam [2 MP Fixed]                  	id=9	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Logitech USB Receiver                   	id=10	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ AT Translated Set 2 keyboard            	id=14	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ HP WMI hotkeys                          	id=16	[slave  keyboard (3)]
```

And xsetwacom list reveals:


```
Wacom Bamboo 16FG 4x5 Pen stylus	id: 12	type: STYLUS    
Wacom Bamboo 16FG 4x5 Pen eraser	id: 13	type: ERASER
```

----------


## boxcaris

Favux,

I've attached a text file with the log contents of Xorg.0.log.  If you need me to just paste it into the post, let me know.  I appreciate your help.  Everytime I have an issue like this I learn quite a bit...

Regards.

----------


## Favux

Alright, it doesn't appear the Wacom X driver xf86-input-wacom has your touch because _touch_ and _pad_ aren't being appended to _Wacom Bamboo 16FG 4x5 Finger_.  For some reason your touch/FINGER is probably on the evdev driver.  We can check that by looking at the output of:


```
xinput list-props 17
or
xinput list-props "Wacom Bamboo 16FG 4x5 Finger"
```

And if we need to look at Xorg.0.log in /var/log.

Edit:  Ah you just gave me Xorg.0.log.

Edit 2:  The Xorg.0.log shows you have a custom .conf file for Synaptics so we see "Wacom touch&pad on Synaptics class".  Your touch is on the Synaptics driver and that's why it isn't rotating.

----------


## boxcaris

Output of:  xinput list-props 17



```
Device 'Wacom Bamboo 16FG 4x5 Pen eraser':
	Device Enabled (132):	1
	Coordinate Transformation Matrix (134):	1.000000, 0.000000, 0.000000, 0.000000, 1.000000, 0.000000, 0.000000, 0.000000, 1.000000
	Device Accel Profile (258):	0
	Device Accel Constant Deceleration (259):	1.000000
	Device Accel Adaptive Deceleration (260):	1.000000
	Device Accel Velocity Scaling (261):	10.000000
	Wacom Tablet Area (280):	0, 0, 14720, 9200
	Wacom Rotation (281):	3
	Wacom Pressurecurve (282):	75, 0, 100, 25
	Wacom Serial IDs (283):	222, 0, 10, 0
	Wacom Capacity (284):	-1
	Wacom Pressure Threshold (285):	27
	Wacom Sample and Suppress (286):	2, 20
	Wacom Enable Touch (287):	1
	Wacom Enable Touch Gesture (289):	0
	Wacom Touch Gesture Parameters (290):	50, 20, 250
	Wacom Tool Type (291):	"ERASER" (336)
	Wacom Button Actions (292):	"None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0)
	Wacom Debug Levels (293):	0, 0
```




> Your touch is on the Synaptics driver and that's why it isn't rotating.


Thanks for figuring it out Favux, any advice on how to get it off the Synaptics driver?

Update:  I had a cup of coffee and suddenly my brain started working.  As you stated, I had a custom conf file in /etc/x11/xorg.conf.d   named 54-bambooPT-on-synaptics.conf   sooo, I removed it, rebooted, and voila!  Rotation for finger touch is working properly, the sun is shining, and I'm headed for another cup of joe.  Favux, if you haven't received your due amount of appreciation after 95+ pages of support on this issue, I'd say your overdue.  Many thanks my friend.

----------


## Favux

Thank you for the thanks.   :Smile: 

I also often find my problem is insufficient blood levels of vitamin caffeine.  Fortunately the cure is readily available.

----------


## adoomer

Hi there!

I've got a problem in configuring pad buttons (could not configure buttons at all) and toggle touch script (it switches touch on, but fails to switch off). I'm using Bamboo P&T CTH-460/K, a fresh Ubuntu Natty (11.04, 64-bit) on Lenovo Thinkpad SL500.

I've installed the driver from Lekesteyn's ppa, left the 50-wacom.conf unchanged, and used an old .xsetwacom.sh (which worked fine in Lucid on the same machine and Doctormo's drivers), though I've changed the button numbers (as in Step V).

The buttons won't do anything, regardless the attributed action. I've tried setting the button numbers in the lucid way (no effect, of course). I've also replaced the default 50-wacom.conf with the sample from this thread (same issue).

When it comes to toggle touch script - it works when switching touch from off to on, but fails to do the opposite (it behaves like it couldn't detect that the touch functionality is already on).

Everything else works fine (though I can't say anything about quality of touch functionality and gestures, because I barely use them).

----------


## Favux

Hi adoomer,

That all looks OK to me.

So we'll have to take a look.  Can you post the outputs of the following commands in a terminal?
xinput list
xsetwacom list
xsetwacom -V

----------


## adoomer

I should add, that I've just hot plugged the tablet and buttons perform default actions (Button 1 → right click, Button 2 → back, and so on). But as soon as I use .xsetwacom.sh, the buttons become unusable.



```
xxx@xxx:~$ xinput list
⎡ Virtual core pointer                        id=2    [master pointer  (3)]
⎜   ↳ Virtual core XTEST pointer                  id=4    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Logitech USB Receiver                       id=9    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Logitech USB Receiver                       id=10    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad                  id=14    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint                       id=15    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Wacom BambooPT 2FG 4x5 Pen eraser           id=16    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Wacom BambooPT 2FG 4x5 Pen stylus           id=17    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Wacom BambooPT 2FG 4x5 Finger pad           id=18    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Wacom BambooPT 2FG 4x5 Finger touch         id=19    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎣ Virtual core keyboard                       id=3    [master keyboard (2)]
    ↳ Virtual core XTEST keyboard                 id=5    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Power Button                                id=6    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Video Bus                                   id=7    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Sleep Button                                id=8    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ CNF7237&CNF7238                             id=11    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Asus Laptop extra buttons                   id=12    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ AT Translated Set 2 keyboard                id=13    [slave  keyboard (3)]

xxx@xxx:~$ xsetwacom list
Wacom BambooPT 2FG 4x5 Pen eraser    id: 16    type: ERASER    
Wacom BambooPT 2FG 4x5 Pen stylus    id: 17    type: STYLUS    
Wacom BambooPT 2FG 4x5 Finger pad    id: 18    type: PAD       
Wacom BambooPT 2FG 4x5 Finger touch    id: 19    type: TOUCH 

xxx@xxx:~$ xsetwacom -V
0.10.11
```

----------


## Favux

That all looks good also.

Could you follow the bit at the bottom of *Troubleshooting* about checking whether or not there are two xsetwacom binaries?  If there are check the dates on them.  The fact that the script disables the buttons makes me wonder.  Doesn't seem likely though since you are using the Natty default xf86-input-wacom-0.10.11.  I'd seriously consider updating xf86-input-wacom in case the default one got corrupted during the install.

If that doesn't pan out we should also take a look at your Xorg.0.log in /var/log.

----------


## adoomer

There's are no conflicting binaries, I've checked it earlier - my /usr/local/bin is empty.

You mean xserver-xorg-input-wacom, right? I just reinstalled the package and rebooted, nothing changed. I attached the Xorg.0.log.

----------


## Favux

Correct, xserver-xorg-input-wacom is the package name Ubuntu gives to xf86-input-wacom.  Nothing jumps out in the Xorg.0.log either so I think we've narrowed things down to the script and the X driver.

Unless you have some objection I'd like you to update to xf86-input-wacom-0.13.0 (part II.).  At the minimum that will get you the touch gesture improvements added.

If that doesn't straighten it out I'd like you to go through the script and comment out lines that are set to default for the Finger parent device which is what the buttons are on.  If you aren't changing the default there is no need to reapply the defaults through xsetwacom.  Especially Mode:


```
#xsetwacom set "Wacom BambooPT 2FG 4x5 Finger touch" Mode "Relative"
```

----------


## adoomer

Updating to newer xf86-input-wacom did the thing - buttons are now working as they should and no other issues appeared. The toggle script still "works" as I described before, but I can live with that. Thank you very much for your help!

----------


## Favux

Nice work adoomer!

We should be able to figure out the toggle script too.  It's stopped working for me a couple of times also.  It's been long enough that I forgot how I fixed it.  Not sure I took any notes.  Anyway it shouldn't be tough to diagnose as there are only two commands/states to investigate.

----------


## Lekensteyn

Since the kernel in Precise (3.2.0-15) still does not provide support for the 3rd gen tablets, I've copied the packages from Oneiric which works for me.

----------


## Favux

Thanks for the update Lekensteyn.  Right, the support for the third generation BambooPTs and second generation BambooPT's touch is in the 3.3 kernel.

FYI:  just above we have a report that the default Wacom X driver in Natty xf86-input-wacom-0.10.11 doesn't work with your PPA's wacom.ko.  The pad buttons break with a xsetwacom script but work again when the Wacom X driver is updated.  However this is the first report of button/xsetwacom problems like this I am aware of.  So it might be unique to adoomer.

----------


## vedovatti

Hi Favux,

I wanted to ask you about the Touch & Gesture are supported since xsetcom v 0.13.0

I recently installed it in Ubuntu 11.10 x64 through PPA and the no gesture at all with the two fingers.

Do you think is a bug or there are additional configuration that have to be done? And is there any way to increase sensibility on Finger touch?



```
carlos@HP-TouchSmart-tm2-Linux:~$ xinput list
⎡ Virtual core pointer                    	id=2	[master pointer  (3)]
⎜   ↳ Virtual core XTEST pointer              	id=4	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Wacom ISDv4 E3 Finger touch             	id=10	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad              	id=13	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Wacom ISDv4 E3 Pen stylus               	id=15	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Wacom ISDv4 E3 Pen eraser               	id=16	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎣ Virtual core keyboard                   	id=3	[master keyboard (2)]
    ↳ Virtual core XTEST keyboard             	id=5	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Power Button                            	id=6	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Video Bus                               	id=7	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Video Bus                               	id=8	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Power Button                            	id=9	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ HP Webcam                               	id=11	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ AT Translated Set 2 keyboard            	id=12	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ HP WMI hotkeys                          	id=14	[slave  keyboard (3)]
carlos@HP-TouchSmart-tm2-Linux:~$ xsetwacom list
Wacom ISDv4 E3 Finger touch     	id: 10	type: TOUCH     
Wacom ISDv4 E3 Pen stylus       	id: 15	type: STYLUS    
Wacom ISDv4 E3 Pen eraser       	id: 16	type: ERASER    
carlos@HP-TouchSmart-tm2-Linux:~$ xsetwacom -V
0.13.0
```

Thank you in advance!

----------


## Favux

Hi vedovatti,

What PPA did you use to install xf86-input-wacom-0.13.0?  From what you say I gather single finger touch works.

There were some Thinkpads reporting this a while ago.  Is that what you have?  I forget which version of xf86-input-wacom that was.  The fix for them was turning Gestures on with xsetwacom.  What happens if you run this command in a terminal?


```
xsetwacom set "Wacom ISDv4 E3 Finger touch" Gesture on
```

If single finger touch isn't working try these two:


```
xsetwacom set "Wacom ISDv4 E3 Finger touch" Touch on
xsetwacom set "Wacom ISDv4 E3 Finger touch" Gesture on
```

This probably is a bug in the code and I think was submitted to linuxwacom-discuss.  If so still unfixed.  It may be they decided this was a Ubuntu specific problem.



> And is there any way to increase sensibility on Finger touch?


Not quite sure what you mean.  There used to be a setting with linuxwacom for Capacity (I think) but it never really worked.  Could you explain what you mean by sensitivity a little more?

----------


## vedovatti

Hi Favux,

thank you for your fast reply. You always help me with my tablet.

So the two-finger gesture doesn't work. One finger works fine. I tried the command: xsetwacom set "Wacom ISDv4 E3 Finger touch" Gesture on. Nothing, and tried to reboot... nothing. The package xf86-input-wacom-0.13.0 I got from: ppa:irie/wacom . Should I report a bug?

About the sensitivity of the touch screen (or finger touch), what I mean is to adjust somehow, so it is not necessary to pressure to much with my finger on the screen or to have a lot of contact with the finger and the screen so that with a light touch my finger is detected. Right now I have to press a lot the finger to get detected. The only comparison I got is the sensitivity that is on the "Mouse and Touchpad" settings. I just increased the sensitivity on the touchpad and my finger can move the pointer with a really slight touch. If it would be possible as well with the Tablet would be great.

Thank you again.

----------


## Favux

Could you tell me what model tablet PC you have?  I'm trying to confirm you have at least a 2FGT touchscreen.  So I gather the xsetwacom Gesture command didn't work?

Thanks for pointing out the PPA.  Irie's updated the xf86-input-wacom to 0.13.0 which I didn't know.  But if I'm reading the PPA correctly he hasn't updated the input-wacom (wacom.ko).  Do you know if installing the PPA also got you the wacom.ko from input-wacom 0.11.0?  Because that's from May 2011 and that wacom.ko would be older than the one in Oneiric.  I'm wondering if that is the problem.

I suspect the sensitivity problem is related to whatever issue is causing your problem with gestures and once that's fixed it will go away.

----------


## vedovatti

Hi,

I have a HP touchsmart tm2-2105eg. The Wacom device is listed as: _Bus 002 Device 003: ID 056a:00e3 Wacom Co., Ltd_.

Now I don't think it installed the file _wacom.ko_ (or at least I don't find it). I just installed the whole system so all the files are new and I installed the PPA.

Here are all files that the PPA install:


```
/.
/lib
/lib/udev
/lib/udev/rules.d
/lib/udev/rules.d/69-xserver-xorg-input-wacom.rules
/usr
/usr/bin
/usr/bin/isdv4-serial-debugger
/usr/bin/xsetwacom
/usr/include
/usr/include/xorg
/usr/include/xorg/Xwacom.h
/usr/include/xorg/isdv4.h
/usr/include/xorg/wacom-properties.h
/usr/include/xorg/wacom-util.h
/usr/lib
/usr/lib/pkgconfig
/usr/lib/pkgconfig/xorg-wacom.pc
/usr/lib/xorg
/usr/lib/xorg/modules
/usr/lib/xorg/modules/input
/usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/wacom_drv.so
/usr/share
/usr/share/X11
/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d
/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/50-wacom.conf
/usr/share/doc
/usr/share/doc/xserver-xorg-input-wacom
/usr/share/doc/xserver-xorg-input-wacom/changelog.Debian.gz
/usr/share/doc/xserver-xorg-input-wacom/copyright
/usr/share/man
/usr/share/man/man1
/usr/share/man/man1/xsetwacom.1.gz
/usr/share/man/man4
/usr/share/man/man4/wacom.4.gz
```

Do you think the PPA files are not correct?

----------


## Favux

No, right now I don't question the PPA.  What I was looking for was a mismatch caused by an old wacom.ko with xf86-input-wacom-0.13.0.  But that isn't the case.

Your gestures should be working AFAIK.  Let's look at your Xorg.0.log in /var/log and see if it tells us why there is a problem.  You can compress it with a right click Create Archive and then attach it to your post.

I think from what you are telling me gestures worked for you before you installed Oneiric.  Were they working for you in Oneiric before you installed 0.13.0 from the PPA?  I'm wondering if we should have you install an earlier version of xf86-input-wacom and see if gestures work with that version.  If we find a version where gestures work that would let us pinpoint where the hypothetical bug appeared.  Then we could look over the git tree and see if we can spot the commit that broke gestures for the E3.

----------


## vedovatti

Hi

I attached the file to this reply.

Sorry I didnt explain myself correctly. The gesture never worked. What I wanted to say is that I had to install the whole system Ubuntu. Because last week Unity upgrade broke my system. Seems because I kept upgrading since Ubuntu 9.04. But that is another story.

I will try tomorrow to purge the PPA and see if this maybe the cause and give a feedback (it is a bit late in Europe).

Thank you

----------


## Favux

That sounds like a worthwhile idea.

The Xorg.0.log is a little messy but basically appears OK.  It seems to be successfully initialising the stylus, eraser, and touch.

I'm not used to seeing the Xorg.0.log with the recent xf86-input-wacom changes so I'm wondering about a few things.  Looking at:


```
[    23.931] (--) Wacom ISDv4 E3 Finger touch: using pressure threshold of 27 for button 1
[    23.931] (--) Wacom ISDv4 E3 Finger touch: Wacom USB TabletPC tablet maxX=2611 maxY=1632 maxZ=255 resX=9000 resY=10000
```

I'm not real sure of the coordinates.  They look believable I guess.  It also shows pressure (Z axis) with touch and if that was true you could try decreasing the Pressure threshold from 27 to say 10 and see if that made touch more sensitive.  I remember them talking about dealing with pressure for touch but don't recall if they actually did anything.  Won't hurt to look at that once gestures are working I suppose.

Don't see any reason Gestures aren't working unfortunately.

Did you had 2 finger touch gestures (2FGT) in say Windows or at some other point?  Trying to rule out a hardware problem.  I don't think TM2t's were ever sold with 1FGT.

----------


## vedovatti

Good news! Purge and reinstall PPA did the trick. No idea why but now gesture now works. 

On the other hand, I still have a problem of sensitivity but different. I tried in Windows (it was the first time I used my Laptop with Windows since I bought it). The multi-gesture was more or less the same performance as now in Ubuntu. But I was able to increase the sensitivity and acceleration with Fingertouch in Windows. Now in Ubuntu, I adjusted with the command:


```
xsetwacom set "Wacom ISDv4 E3 Finger touch" Threshold "1"
```

.
And works!!!!! Now I have to say sorry because the fact that I need more sensitivity is due I have a Antireflex protection layer on the screen and I completely forgot about it. Sorry.

Now is really nice to use it. Now the multi-gesture works good sensitive. Two finger is a little bit slow the acceleration. Would you please recommend me a command to increase it?

----------


## Favux

That is good news!   :Smile: 

Plus adjusting Threshold works.  So _man xsetwacom_ isn't fibbing to us.  Good to know.  And with:



> the fact that I need more sensitivity is due I have a Antireflex protection layer on the screen


the decreased sensitivity is explained.  Now I know to keep a protective/anti-reflective film in mind when dealing with a tablet PC like the HP TM2t.  Something obvious I haven't really thought about before.



> Two finger is a little bit slow the acceleration.


Again not real clear on what you mean.  But the commands for adjusting acceleration for touch are:


```
xinput set-prop "Wacom BambooFun 2FG 4x5 Finger touch" --type=float "Device Accel Constant Deceleration" 1.250000
xinput set-prop "Wacom BambooFun 2FG 4x5 Finger touch" --type=float "Device Accel Adaptive Deceleration" 1.150000
xinput set-prop "Wacom BambooFun 2FG 4x5 Finger touch" --type=float "Device Accel Velocity Scaling" 10.000000
```

From part "VI. Touch & Gesture Tips for the BambooPT".  You'd use your own <device name> of course.  And the parameters being modified apparently have a different default than the ones in your Xorg.0.log.  Because both my BambooPT and HP TX2000 have a default of:


```
	Device Accel Profile (261):	0
	Device Accel Constant Deceleration (262):	1.000000
	Device Accel Adaptive Deceleration (263):	1.000000
	Device Accel Velocity Scaling (264):	10.000000
```

whereas your Xorg.0.log shows:


```
[    23.968] (**) Wacom ISDv4 E3 Finger touch: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
[    23.968] (**) Wacom ISDv4 E3 Finger touch: (accel) acceleration profile 0
[    23.968] (**) Wacom ISDv4 E3 Finger touch: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000
[    23.968] (**) Wacom ISDv4 E3 Finger touch: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4
```

So it would be interesting to see your output from:


```
xinput list-props "Wacom ISDv4 E3 Finger touch"
```

The example shows increasing the number of two Accel Paramters to slow things down, so I guess you would go the opposite way.

----------


## vedovatti

Hi,
Sorry that I wasn't clear. What I would like to do now is with the two-finger scrolling, that I have to move just a little bit up or down and I would like that scrolling would do it faster. Currently, when the two fingers are detected, I have to move them more than 1 centimetre up or down from when the tablet detects them, and the it scrolls. I hope I made myself clear,

Here is the result of the last command:


```
carlos@HP-TouchSmart-tm2-Linux:~$ xinput list-props "Wacom ISDv4 E3 Finger touch"
Device 'Wacom ISDv4 E3 Finger touch':
	Device Enabled (126):	1
	Coordinate Transformation Matrix (128):	1.000000, 0.000000, 0.000000, 0.000000, 1.000000, 0.000000, 0.000000, 0.000000, 1.000000
	Device Accel Profile (246):	0
	Device Accel Constant Deceleration (247):	1.000000
	Device Accel Adaptive Deceleration (248):	1.000000
	Device Accel Velocity Scaling (249):	10.000000
	Device Node (366):	"/dev/input/event11"
	Wacom Tablet Area (367):	0, 0, 2611, 1632
	Wacom Rotation (368):	0
	Wacom Pressurecurve (369):	0, 0, 100, 100
	Wacom Serial IDs (370):	227, 1, 3, 0
	Wacom Serial ID binding (371):	0
	Wacom Pressure Threshold (372):	27
	Wacom Sample and Suppress (373):	2, 4
	Wacom Enable Touch (374):	1
	Wacom Enable Touch Gesture (376):	1
	Wacom Touch Gesture Parameters (377):	114, 50, 250
	Wacom Tool Type (378):	"TOUCH" (383)
	Wacom Button Actions (379):	"None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0)
	Device Product ID (380):	1386, 227
	Wacom Debug Levels (381):	0, 0
```

I have different settings that I get from the command and Xorg.log, is it normal? I increased the acceleration and it is much better. But I still have the problem of the 1 centimetre. Is there anyway that the touchscreen when detecting the two finger, it scrolls right away?

Thank you.

----------


## Favux

> Currently, when the two fingers are detected, I have to move them more than 1 centimetre up or down from when the tablet detects them, and the it scrolls...But I still have the problem of the 1 centimetre. Is there anyway that the touchscreen when detecting the two finger, it scrolls right away?


Thanks, that cleared it up.  I think you're talking about the lag that occurs when the code tries to decide if you are making a scroll gesture or a zoom gesture (for instance).  Chris has mentioned that will be there until he or another developer comes up with a better algorithm for gesture discrimination.  He asked for help from the mathematically inclined on that; his suspects an arctangent function might do the trick.  I really don't notice as much of a lag as you and others seem to see either because of hardware differences or the way I gesture makes me less sensitive to it.



> I have different settings that I get from the command and Xorg.log, is it normal?


I don't think so.  At least with my systems they're the same.  But since things seem to be working I don't know how important that is.



> I increased the acceleration and it is much better.


That's what counts.

----------


## vedovatti

Thank you very much for help again.

----------


## LeSanglier

Hi,

I have the wacom Bamboo Pen, the model is CTL-470K-FR. I followed all the instruction in a first post.


```
[~/MATERIELS/TABLETTE] ➔ xinput list ⎡ Virtual core pointer                          id=2    [master pointer  (3)] ⎜   ↳ Virtual core XTEST pointer                id=4    [slave  pointer  (2)] ⎜   ↳ Microsoft  Microsoft Basic Optical Mouse v2.0     id=11   [slave  pointer  (2)] ⎜   ↳ Wacom Bamboo Connect Pen eraser           id=12   [slave  pointer  (2)] ⎜   ↳ Wacom Bamboo Connect Pen stylus           id=13   [slave  pointer  (2)] ⎜   ↳ Wacom Bamboo Connect Pen eraser           id=14   [slave  pointer  (2)] ⎜   ↳ Wacom Bamboo Connect Pen stylus           id=15   [slave  pointer  (2)] ⎣ Virtual core keyboard                         id=3    [master keyboard (2)]     ↳ Virtual core XTEST keyboard               id=5    [slave  keyboard (3)]     ↳ Power Button                              id=6    [slave  keyboard (3)]     ↳ Power Button                              id=7    [slave  keyboard (3)]     ↳   USB Keyboard                            id=8    [slave  keyboard (3)]     ↳   USB Keyboard                            id=9    [slave  keyboard (3)]     ↳ PWC snapshot button                       id=10   [slave  keyboard (3)]
```



```
[~/MATERIELS/TABLETTE] ➔ xsetwacom list Wacom Bamboo Connect Pen eraser         id: 12  type: ERASER     Wacom Bamboo Connect Pen stylus         id: 13  type: STYLUS     Wacom Bamboo Connect Pen eraser         id: 14  type: ERASER     Wacom Bamboo Connect Pen stylus         id: 15  type: STYLUS
```



```
[~/MATERIELS/TABLETTE] ➔ lshal |grep -i wacom   info.vendor = 'Wacom Co., Ltd'  (string)   usb_device.vendor = 'Wacom Co., Ltd'  (string)   info.linux.driver = 'wacom'  (string)   usb.vendor = 'Wacom Co., Ltd'  (string)   info.product = 'Wacom Bamboo Connect Pen'  (string)   input.product = 'Wacom Bamboo Connect Pen'  (string)   info.linux.driver = 'wacom'  (string)   usb.vendor = 'Wacom Co., Ltd'  (string)   info.product = 'Wacom Bamboo Connect Pen'  (string)   input.product = 'Wacom Bamboo Connect Pen'  (string)
```

I am under Ubuntu 10.10
Gimp recognizes this Extended Input Device but when use the pen, the pointer doesn't move...  :Sad: 
What is the problem ?

Thanks you.

----------


## Favux

Hi LeSanglier,

Welcome to Ubuntu forums!

Your Bamboo Pen CTL-470 is not yet supported in Lucid (10.04) or Maverick (10.10) by the input-wacom wacom.ko.  For support you need to have at least Natty.

Chris Bagwell has come up with a preliminary attempt to support the third generation BambooPTs stylus (including the Pen) in Lucid and Maverick.  See appendix 2 near the bottom of the HOW TO.  If he gets testers confirming it works, or who help him get it working, he will include it in input-wacom.

I think the lack of support is why you are seeing duplicates of the input tools in _xinput list_ and _xsetwacom list_.

----------


## LeSanglier

Thank you Favux !!
With your indication, i upgraded my ubuntu to 11.04 and my Wacom works !!!!  :Smile: 
I would like to know if someone here has a xsetwacom.sh configuration file specific for my wacom bamboo ?
Thx !

----------


## lisandro79

Hi, 

On ubuntu 10.04 LTS the Wacom Bamboo pen (CTL470/K) is not recognized when I plug it (even after following part I and II). So I would like to try this patch but I am not sure what is exactly the line I need to add in  wacom_wac.c file. 

The model my tablet is "Bamboo Connect (Pen),  stylus (CTL470/K; Product ID = 0xdd)". 

In  wacom_wac.c I have:

static const struct wacom_features wacom_features_0x00 =
    { "Wacom Penpartner",     WACOM_PKGLEN_PENPRTN,    5040,  3780,  255,  0, PENPARTNER };
static const struct wacom_features wacom_features_0x10 =
    { "Wacom Graphire",       WACOM_PKGLEN_GRAPHIRE,  10206,  7422,  511, 63, GRAPHIRE };
static const struct wacom_features wacom_features_0x11 =
    { "Wacom Graphire2 4x5",  WACOM_PKGLEN_GRAPHIRE,  10206,  7422,  511, 63, GRAPHIRE };
static const struct wacom_features wacom_features_0x12 =
    { "Wacom Graphire2 5x7",  WACOM_PKGLEN_GRAPHIRE,  13918, 10206,  511, 63, GRAPHIRE };
static const struct wacom_features wacom_features_0x13 =
    { "Wacom Graphire3",      WACOM_PKGLEN_GRAPHIRE,  10208,  7424,  511, 63, GRAPHIRE };
static const struct wacom_features wacom_features_0x14 =
    { "Wacom Graphire3 6x8",  WACOM_PKGLEN_GRAPHIRE,  16704, 12064,  511, 63, GRAPHIRE };
static const struct wacom_features wacom_features_0x15 =
    { "Wacom Graphire4 4x5",  WACOM_PKGLEN_GRAPHIRE,  10208,  7424,  511, 63, WACOM_G4 };
static const struct wacom_features wacom_features_0x16 =
    { "Wacom Graphire4 6x8",  WACOM_PKGLEN_GRAPHIRE,  16704, 12064,  511, 63, WACOM_G4 };
static const struct wacom_features wacom_features_0x17 =
    { "Wacom BambooFun 4x5",  WACOM_PKGLEN_BBFUN,     14760,  9225,  511, 63, WACOM_MO };
static const struct wacom_features wacom_features_0x18 =
    { "Wacom BambooFun 6x8",  WACOM_PKGLEN_BBFUN,     21648, 13530,  511, 63, WACOM_MO };
static const struct wacom_features wacom_features_0x19 =
    { "Wacom Bamboo1 Medium", WACOM_PKGLEN_GRAPHIRE,  16704, 12064,  511, 63, GRAPHIRE };
static const struct wacom_features wacom_features_0x60 =
    { "Wacom Volito",         WACOM_PKGLEN_GRAPHIRE,   5104,  3712,  511, 63, GRAPHIRE };
static const struct wacom_features wacom_features_0x61 =
    { "Wacom PenStation2",    WACOM_PKGLEN_GRAPHIRE,   3250,  2320,  255, 63, GRAPHIRE };
static const struct wacom_features wacom_features_0x62 =
    { "Wacom Volito2 4x5",    WACOM_PKGLEN_GRAPHIRE,   5104,  3712,  511, 63, GRAPHIRE };
static const struct wacom_features wacom_features_0x63 =
    { "Wacom Volito2 2x3",    WACOM_PKGLEN_GRAPHIRE,   3248,  2320,  511, 63, GRAPHIRE };
static const struct wacom_features wacom_features_0x64 =
    { "Wacom PenPartner2",    WACOM_PKGLEN_GRAPHIRE,   3250,  2320,  511, 63, GRAPHIRE };
static const struct wacom_features wacom_features_0x65 =
    { "Wacom Bamboo",         WACOM_PKGLEN_BBFUN,     14760,  9225,  511, 63, WACOM_MO };
static const struct wacom_features wacom_features_0x69 =
    { "Wacom Bamboo1",        WACOM_PKGLEN_GRAPHIRE,   5104,  3712,  511, 63, GRAPHIRE };
static const struct wacom_features wacom_features_0x6A =
    { "Wacom Bamboo1 4x6",    WACOM_PKGLEN_GRAPHIRE,  14760,  9225, 1023, 63, GRAPHIRE };
static const struct wacom_features wacom_features_0x6B =
    { "Wacom Bamboo1 5x8",    WACOM_PKGLEN_GRAPHIRE,  21648, 13530, 1023, 63, GRAPHIRE };
static const struct wacom_features wacom_features_0xD1 =
    { "Wacom BambooFun 2FG 4x5", WACOM_PKGLEN_BBFUN,  14720,  9200, 1023, 63, BAMBOO_PT };
static const struct wacom_features wacom_features_0xD4 =
    { "Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x5", WACOM_PKGLEN_BBFUN,     14720,  9200, 1023, 63, BAMBOO_PT };
static const struct wacom_features wacom_features_0xD2 =
    { "Wacom Bamboo Craft",   WACOM_PKGLEN_BBFUN,     14720,  9200, 1023, 63, BAMBOO_PT };
static const struct wacom_features wacom_features_0xD3 =
    { "Wacom BambooFun 2FG 6x8", WACOM_PKGLEN_BBFUN,  21648, 13700, 1023, 63, BAMBOO_PT };
static const struct wacom_features wacom_features_0xD0 =
    { "Wacom Bamboo 2FG",     WACOM_PKGLEN_BBFUN,     14720,  9200, 1023, 63, BAMBOO_PT };
static const struct wacom_features wacom_features_0xD5 =
    { "Wacom Bamboo Pen 6x8", WACOM_PKGLEN_BBFUN,     21648, 13700, 1023, 63, BAMBOO_PT };
static const struct wacom_features wacom_features_0xD6 =
    { "Wacom BambooPT 2FG 4x5", WACOM_PKGLEN_BBFUN,   14720,  9200, 1023, 63, BAMBOO_PT };
static const struct wacom_features wacom_features_0xD7 =
    { "Wacom BambooPT 2FG Small", WACOM_PKGLEN_BBFUN, 14720,  9200, 1023, 63, BAMBOO_PT };
static const struct wacom_features wacom_features_0xD8 =
    { "Wacom Bamboo Comic 2FG", WACOM_PKGLEN_BBFUN,   21648, 13700, 1023, 63, BAMBOO_PT };
static const struct wacom_features wacom_features_0xDA =
    { "Wacom Bamboo 2FG 4x5 SE", WACOM_PKGLEN_BBFUN,  14720,  9200, 1023, 63, BAMBOO_PT };
static const struct wacom_features wacom_features_0xDB =
    { "Wacom Bamboo 2FG 6x8 SE", WACOM_PKGLEN_BBFUN,  21648, 13700, 1023, 63, BAMBOO_PT };
static const struct wacom_features wacom_features_0x20 =
    { "Wacom Intuos 4x5",     WACOM_PKGLEN_INTUOS,    12700, 10600, 1023, 31, INTUOS };
static const struct wacom_features wacom_features_0x21 =
    { "Wacom Intuos 6x8",     WACOM_PKGLEN_INTUOS,    20320, 16240, 1023, 31, INTUOS };
static const struct wacom_features wacom_features_0x22 =
    { "Wacom Intuos 9x12",    WACOM_PKGLEN_INTUOS,    30480, 24060, 1023, 31, INTUOS };
static const struct wacom_features wacom_features_0x23 =
    { "Wacom Intuos 12x12",   WACOM_PKGLEN_INTUOS,    30480, 31680, 1023, 31, INTUOS };
static const struct wacom_features wacom_features_0x24 =
    { "Wacom Intuos 12x18",   WACOM_PKGLEN_INTUOS,    45720, 31680, 1023, 31, INTUOS };
static const struct wacom_features wacom_features_0x30 =
    { "Wacom PL400",          WACOM_PKGLEN_GRAPHIRE,   5408,  4056,  255,  0, PL };
static const struct wacom_features wacom_features_0x31 =
    { "Wacom PL500",          WACOM_PKGLEN_GRAPHIRE,   6144,  4608,  255,  0, PL };
static const struct wacom_features wacom_features_0x32 =
    { "Wacom PL600",          WACOM_PKGLEN_GRAPHIRE,   6126,  4604,  255,  0, PL };
static const struct wacom_features wacom_features_0x33 =
    { "Wacom PL600SX",        WACOM_PKGLEN_GRAPHIRE,   6260,  5016,  255,  0, PL };
static const struct wacom_features wacom_features_0x34 =
    { "Wacom PL550",          WACOM_PKGLEN_GRAPHIRE,   6144,  4608,  511,  0, PL };
static const struct wacom_features wacom_features_0x35 =
    { "Wacom PL800",          WACOM_PKGLEN_GRAPHIRE,   7220,  5780,  511,  0, PL };
static const struct wacom_features wacom_features_0x37 =
    { "Wacom PL700",          WACOM_PKGLEN_GRAPHIRE,   6758,  5406,  511,  0, PL };
static const struct wacom_features wacom_features_0x38 =
    { "Wacom PL510",          WACOM_PKGLEN_GRAPHIRE,   6282,  4762,  511,  0, PL };
static const struct wacom_features wacom_features_0x39 =
    { "Wacom DTU710",         WACOM_PKGLEN_GRAPHIRE,  34080, 27660,  511,  0, PL };
static const struct wacom_features wacom_features_0xC4 =
    { "Wacom DTF521",         WACOM_PKGLEN_GRAPHIRE,   6282,  4762,  511,  0, PL };
static const struct wacom_features wacom_features_0xC0 =
    { "Wacom DTF720",         WACOM_PKGLEN_GRAPHIRE,   6858,  5506,  511,  0, PL };
static const struct wacom_features wacom_features_0xC2 =
    { "Wacom DTF720a",        WACOM_PKGLEN_GRAPHIRE,   6858,  5506,  511,  0, PL };
static const struct wacom_features wacom_features_0x03 =
    { "Wacom Cintiq Partner", WACOM_PKGLEN_GRAPHIRE,  20480, 15360,  511,  0, PTU };
static const struct wacom_features wacom_features_0x41 =
    { "Wacom Intuos2 4x5",    WACOM_PKGLEN_INTUOS,    12700, 10600, 1023, 31, INTUOS };
static const struct wacom_features wacom_features_0x42 =
    { "Wacom Intuos2 6x8",    WACOM_PKGLEN_INTUOS,    20320, 16240, 1023, 31, INTUOS };
static const struct wacom_features wacom_features_0x43 =
    { "Wacom Intuos2 9x12",   WACOM_PKGLEN_INTUOS,    30480, 24060, 1023, 31, INTUOS };
static const struct wacom_features wacom_features_0x44 =
    { "Wacom Intuos2 12x12",  WACOM_PKGLEN_INTUOS,    30480, 31680, 1023, 31, INTUOS };
static const struct wacom_features wacom_features_0x45 =
    { "Wacom Intuos2 12x18",  WACOM_PKGLEN_INTUOS,    45720, 31680, 1023, 31, INTUOS };
static const struct wacom_features wacom_features_0xB0 =
    { "Wacom Intuos3 4x5",    WACOM_PKGLEN_INTUOS,    25400, 20320, 1023, 63, INTUOS3S };
static const struct wacom_features wacom_features_0xB1 =
    { "Wacom Intuos3 6x8",    WACOM_PKGLEN_INTUOS,    40640, 30480, 1023, 63, INTUOS3 };
static const struct wacom_features wacom_features_0xB2 =
    { "Wacom Intuos3 9x12",   WACOM_PKGLEN_INTUOS,    60960, 45720, 1023, 63, INTUOS3 };
static const struct wacom_features wacom_features_0xB3 =
    { "Wacom Intuos3 12x12",  WACOM_PKGLEN_INTUOS,    60960, 60960, 1023, 63, INTUOS3L };
static const struct wacom_features wacom_features_0xB4 =
    { "Wacom Intuos3 12x19",  WACOM_PKGLEN_INTUOS,    97536, 60960, 1023, 63, INTUOS3L };
static const struct wacom_features wacom_features_0xB5 =
    { "Wacom Intuos3 6x11",   WACOM_PKGLEN_INTUOS,    54204, 31750, 1023, 63, INTUOS3 };
static const struct wacom_features wacom_features_0xB7 =
    { "Wacom Intuos3 4x6",    WACOM_PKGLEN_INTUOS,    31496, 19685, 1023, 63, INTUOS3S };
static const struct wacom_features wacom_features_0xB8 =
    { "Wacom Intuos4 4x6",    WACOM_PKGLEN_INTUOS,    31496, 19685, 2047, 63, INTUOS4S };
static const struct wacom_features wacom_features_0xB9 =
    { "Wacom Intuos4 6x9",    WACOM_PKGLEN_INTUOS,    44704, 27940, 2047, 63, INTUOS4 };
static const struct wacom_features wacom_features_0xBA =
    { "Wacom Intuos4 8x13",   WACOM_PKGLEN_INTUOS,    65024, 40640, 2047, 63, INTUOS4L };
static const struct wacom_features wacom_features_0xBB =
    { "Wacom Intuos4 12x19",  WACOM_PKGLEN_INTUOS,    97536, 60960, 2047, 63, INTUOS4L };
static const struct wacom_features wacom_features_0xBC =
    { "Wacom Intuos4 WL",     WACOM_PKGLEN_INTUOS,    40840, 25400, 2047, 63, INTUOS4 };
static const struct wacom_features wacom_features_0x3F =
    { "Wacom Cintiq 21UX",    WACOM_PKGLEN_INTUOS,    87200, 65600, 1023, 63, CINTIQ };
static const struct wacom_features wacom_features_0xC5 =
    { "Wacom Cintiq 20WSX",   WACOM_PKGLEN_INTUOS,    86680, 54180, 1023, 63, WACOM_BEE };
static const struct wacom_features wacom_features_0xC6 =
    { "Wacom Cintiq 12WX",    WACOM_PKGLEN_INTUOS,    53020, 33440, 1023, 63, WACOM_BEE };
static const struct wacom_features wacom_features_0xC7 =
    { "Wacom DTU1931",        WACOM_PKGLEN_GRAPHIRE,  37832, 30305,  511,  0, PL };
static const struct wacom_features wacom_features_0xCE =
    { "Wacom DTU2231",        WACOM_PKGLEN_GRAPHIRE,  47864, 27011,  511,  0, DTU };
static const struct wacom_features wacom_features_0xF0 =
    { "Wacom DTU1631",        WACOM_PKGLEN_GRAPHIRE,  34623, 19553,  511,  0, DTU };
static const struct wacom_features wacom_features_0xCC =
    { "Wacom Cintiq 21UX2",   WACOM_PKGLEN_INTUOS,    87200, 65600, 2047, 63, WACOM_21UX2 };
static const struct wacom_features wacom_features_0x90 =
    { "Wacom ISDv4 90",       WACOM_PKGLEN_GRAPHIRE,  26202, 16325,  255,  0, TABLETPC };
static const struct wacom_features wacom_features_0x93 =
    { "Wacom ISDv4 93",       WACOM_PKGLEN_GRAPHIRE,  26202, 16325,  255,  0, TABLETPC };
static const struct wacom_features wacom_features_0x97 =
    { "Wacom ISDv4 97",       WACOM_PKGLEN_GRAPHIRE,  26202, 16325,  511,  0, TABLETPC };
static const struct wacom_features wacom_features_0x9A =
    { "Wacom ISDv4 9A",       WACOM_PKGLEN_GRAPHIRE,  26202, 16325,  255,  0, TABLETPC };
static const struct wacom_features wacom_features_0x9F =
    { "Wacom ISDv4 9F",       WACOM_PKGLEN_GRAPHIRE,  26202, 16325,  255,  0, TABLETPC };
static const struct wacom_features wacom_features_0xE2 =
    { "Wacom ISDv4 E2",       WACOM_PKGLEN_TPC2FG,    26202, 16325,  255,  0, TABLETPC2FG };
static const struct wacom_features wacom_features_0xE3 =
    { "Wacom ISDv4 E3",       WACOM_PKGLEN_TPC2FG,    26202, 16325,  255,  0, TABLETPC2FG };
static const struct wacom_features wacom_features_0xE6 =
    { "Wacom ISDv4 E6",       WACOM_PKGLEN_TPC2FG,    27760, 15694,  255,  0, TABLETPC2FG };
static const struct wacom_features wacom_features_0x47 =
    { "Wacom Intuos2 6x8",    WACOM_PKGLEN_INTUOS,    20320, 16240, 1023, 31, INTUOS };
static const struct wacom_features wacom_features_0x6004 =
    { "ISD-V4",               WACOM_PKGLEN_GRAPHIRE,  12800, 8000, 255, 0, TABLETPC };

#define USB_DEVICE_WACOM(prod)                    \
    USB_DEVICE(USB_VENDOR_ID_WACOM, prod),            \
    .driver_info = (kernel_ulong_t)&wacom_features_##prod


Could anyone help me with what are the exact lines I need to add and where? 


Thank you very much

PS: For working reasons I cannot update my Ubuntu version from LTS

----------


## Favux

Hi lisandro79,

Welcome to Ubuntu forums!

I'd place it after the last BambooPT entry, which was a second generation tablet.  You can use search/find in gedit for DB and that will take you there.  Insert between:


```
static const struct wacom_features wacom_features_0xDB =
{ "Wacom Bamboo 2FG 6x8 SE", WACOM_PKGLEN_BBFUN, 21648, 13700, 1023, 63, BAMBOO_PT };
static const struct wacom_features wacom_features_0x20 =
{ "Wacom Intuos 4x5", WACOM_PKGLEN_INTUOS, 12700, 10600, 1023, 31, INTUOS };
```

so it looks like:


```
static const struct wacom_features wacom_features_0xDB =
{ "Wacom Bamboo 2FG 6x8 SE", WACOM_PKGLEN_BBFUN, 21648, 13700, 1023, 63, BAMBOO_PT };
static const struct wacom_features wacom_features_0xDD =
	{ "Wacom Bamboo Connect", WACOM_PKGLEN_BBFUN,  14720,  9200, 1023, 63, BAMBOO_PT };
static const struct wacom_features wacom_features_0x20 =
{ "Wacom Intuos 4x5", WACOM_PKGLEN_INTUOS, 12700, 10600, 1023, 31, INTUOS };
```

I assume you are following appendix 2.  I'm interested in feedback on how it works for you.

----------


## waldherrvonbirnbaum

hi everybody!
i got an easy and simple solution for my bamboo connect ONLY PEN ctl 470/k on ubuntu 11.10



```
sudo add-apt-repository ppa:lekensteyn/wacom-tablet 
sudo apt-get update 
sudo apt-get install wacom-dkms
sudo reboot
```

worked perfect!
thx to Lekensteyn

 :Dancing:   :Dancing:   :Dancing:   :Dancing:   :Dancing:   :Dancing:

----------


## tushantin

Just updated the drivers. The bug still ain't fixed.  :Sad: 

How about installing the newer kernel?

----------


## lisandro79

Hi Favux,

Sorry for the delay but I could not see this before. The tablet is  working now. First, I uninstalled the dkms that I had before (from a  repository that did not support Lucid). This had been installed in a  first attempt I had made to make the tablet work

Second I followed the instructions on HOW TO. Specially, I applied the patch 

input-wacom-Backport-2nd-and-3rd-gen-Bamboo-support-to-2.6.30.patch (as mentioned in appendix 2)

And now the tablet is working by just plugging it. So I believe the problem was the dkms I had installed before.

Thanks a lot for the response (this is the first time in 4 years that I  needed to post to the Ubuntu list, usually I the problems I have are  already solved in the forum)

Best

----------


## Favux

> I applied the patch input-wacom-Backport-2nd-and-3rd-gen-Bamboo-support-to-2.6.30.patch (as mentioned in appendix 2)
> 
> And now the tablet is working by just plugging it.


Good!   :Smile: 



> this is the first time in 4 years that I needed to post to the Ubuntu list, usually I the problems I have are already solved in the forum


Wow!  I wish I was that good a researcher.

----------


## Lekensteyn

I've just updated the Oneiric PPA for Cintiq 24HD support. As kernel 3.2 in Ubuntu Precise does not have support for this, I'll copy it for Precise as well.

The package for Oneiric is awaiting publication.


```
input-wacom (0.12.1-0ubuntu1~ppa4) oneiric; urgency=low

  * debian/patches/001cintiq-24hd-support.patch:
    - Support for Cintiq 24HD (taken from upstream).

 -- Peter Lekensteyn <lekensteyn@gmail.com>  Sun, 15 Apr 2012 11:05:52 +0200
```

----------


## bbartho

> hi everybody!
> i got an easy and simple solution for my bamboo connect ONLY PEN ctl 470/k on ubuntu 11.10
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:lekensteyn/wacom-tablet 
> sudo apt-get update 
> sudo apt-get install wacom-dkms
> ...


worked great for me too!  in 11.10 and 12.04  same model.  Thanks to both of you!  Still need help enabling eraser but I will keep googling.  Should the eraser move the cursor with no setup?  I changed the eraser settings in gimp to screen.  I haven't found another place to set it up.  What am I missing?

Edit: Spent all that time trying to figure out why the eraser didn't work only to find out the connect model, despite the green cap on the end of the stylus, does not have eraser functionality.  LOL now I can actually do my project.

----------


## Favux

Hi bbartho,

Welcome to Ubuntu forums!




> Should the eraser move the cursor with no setup?


Yes.

In Gimp if the eraser is configured to screen in extended input devices like the stylus you're ready.  Point the eraser end to the little pink eraser on the tool pallette to the left of the drawing window.  When the eraser icon gets assigned to the eraser tip test it.  Then Save it on the tool pallette.

----------


## Cobuntu

Hello Favux,

I am running Ubuntu 12.04 on my Fujitsu T730. Is there any command to get the product ID? Everything I googled or found here does not work.

xsetwacom --list devices does work, it gives me:
Serial Wacom Tablet stylus          id: 14    type: STYLUS    
Serial Wacom Tablet eraser          id: 15    type: ERASER    
Serial Wacom Tablet touch           id: 16    type: TOUCH  

But I want to know the exact product ID to compare it to your list from page 1.

Any ideas?

----------


## Favux

Hi Cobuntu,

Yes, the command is (with the tablet plugged in):


```
lsusb
```

This will be a bit of an interesting set up since your tablet PC already has a Wacom/Fujitsu digitizer.

By the way we're adding support for Fujitsu tablet PCs to Magick Rotation:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1967982  You may be interested.

----------


## Cobuntu

Hi Favux,

I guess I was misleading you: From what I read I thought the Wacom within my T730 is identical to some kind of Bamboo? Therefore I am trying to figure out what kind of Wacom I actutally have - to get support in the right thread for this problem: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+s...om/+bug/949097.

And thanks for pointing me to the Magick Rotation post - I will have a look at it and give some feedback!

----------


## Favux

Not a problem.  So you only have the built in serial Fujitsu digitizer, what Linux Wacom calls an ISDV4 device.

It will have a PnP ID# beginning with FUJ.  To find it enter:


```
dmesg | grep ttyS
```

That should tell you what serial port it is on.  Then enter:


```
udevadm info -a -p $(udevadm info -q path -n /dev/ttyS?)
```

Where ttyS? is the serial port you get from dmesg.


Edit:  Only BambooPT "touchpads" are suppose to be Relative.  All tablet PCs should be Absolute for touch by default.

----------


## Cobuntu

Sorry, I have no idea what I have to use for ttyS? in the second command, here is what I get from the first:
dmesg | grep ttyS
[    1.106775] 00:0b: ttyS4 at I/O 0x220 (irq = 4) is a 16550A
[    1.170440] 0000:00:16.3: ttyS5 at I/O 0x1830 (irq = 17) is a 16550A

----------


## Favux

It is probably ttyS4 but if that doesn't work you could try ttyS5.

I have some thoughts on the touch issue.  If that continues to be a problem you might want to start a thread for that referencing the Launchpad bug report.

----------


## Cobuntu

Sorry Favux, my knowledge on Linux ist very limited. Could you point me to what exactly the command would look like e.g. with ttyS4, as I have no idea what part of my output is actually the serial port...

About the touch issue I created a thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...9#post11909259.

Edit: Stupid me finally got it, the second command is 
udevadm info -a -p $(udevadm info -q path -n /dev/ttyS4)

And you were right, it was ttyS4:
  looking at device '/devices/pnp0/00:0b/tty/ttyS4':
    KERNEL=="ttyS4"
    SUBSYSTEM=="tty"
    DRIVER==""

  looking at parent device '/devices/pnp0/00:0b':
    KERNELS=="00:0b"
    SUBSYSTEMS=="pnp"
    DRIVERS=="serial"
    ATTRS{options}==""
    ATTRS{id}=="FUJ02e7"

  looking at parent device '/devices/pnp0':
    KERNELS=="pnp0"
    SUBSYSTEMS==""
    DRIVERS==""

So finally I know the ID - brings up much more google results than 'T730'... Thank you!

----------


## Lekensteyn

Since no known issues have been reported for 0.13.0, I've uploaded a new package for Precise that supports the Intuos5 device. The precise xserver-xorg-input-wacom 0.14.0 package already supports this device.

The xserver-xorg-input-wacom version in Oneiric and older do not support these devices, so I do not see a point in updating for older distros until I add an updated xf86-input-wacom (xserver-xorg-input-wacom) package.

----------


## Favux

> Since no known issues have been reported for 0.13.0, I've uploaded a new package for Precise that supports the Intuos5 device. The precise xserver-xorg-input-wacom 0.14.0 package already supports this device.


Good.  Thank you.



> The xserver-xorg-input-wacom version in Oneiric and older do not support these devices, so I do not see a point in updating for older distros until I add an updated xf86-input-wacom (xserver-xorg-input-wacom) package.


That makes sense.


Say if the PPA page allows you to add some comments I would appreciate it if you considered explaining serveral things on it.  I know the project hosting pages on Launchpad let you do that.

1) Version of input-wacom installed.  And xf86-input-wacom if and when you add it.  Newbies won't find package details or necessarily understand what they are looking at.
2) What new models are supported by the version.  Or whatever seems pertinent.
3) A very brief explanation of DKMS.  And how it can override a newly compiled wacom.ko module unless uninstalled.  This is a perennial problem for kernel module dkms.
I've seen folks spend days trying to get a new kernel module working.  They don't realize the dkms they installed while trying to get their device working is the problem.  Or even that they installed a dkms.  And of course they didn't know the module installed by the PPA wouldn't work with their new device because they don't know how to determine that.
So there is a tendency for intense frustration, which is not a good first impression for newbies.
4) How to uninstall the PPA in order to remove the DKMS.

----------


## Lekensteyn

> 1) Version of input-wacom installed.  And xf86-input-wacom if and when you add it.  Newbies won't find package details or necessarily understand what they are looking at.
> 2) What new models are supported by the version.  Or whatever seems pertinent.
> 3) A very brief explanation of DKMS.  And how it can override a newly compiled wacom.ko module unless uninstalled.  This is a perennial problem for kernel module dkms.
> I've seen folks spend days trying to get a new kernel module working.  They don't realize the dkms they installed while trying to get their device working is the problem.  Or even that they installed a dkms.  And of course they didn't know the module installed by the PPA wouldn't work with their new device because they don't know how to determine that.
> So there is a tendency for intense frustration, which is not a good first impression for newbies.
> 4) How to uninstall the PPA in order to remove the DKMS.


Thank you for your suggestions, I have updated the description at https://launchpad.net/~lekensteyn/+archive/wacom-tablet.

----------


## Favux

Wonderful!  Thank you Lekensteyn!

----------


## RyanGT

I am having trouble with the Threshold setting for my Bamboo Fun tablet in Ubuntu 12.04 LTS Precise Pangolin.  The tablet works out of the box, but the threshold setting is very low and I don't seem to be able to affect it.  I have installed the driver update described at the beginning of this thread.

Here is the result of the lsmod check:
ryan@hpdv4|12:24 PM|scripts$ lsmod | grep wacom
wacom                  46849  0 

I can use xsetwacom to set the threshold and it seems to be recognized:

ryan@hpdv4|12:22 PM|scripts$ xsetwacom --set "Wacom BambooFun 6x8 stylus" Threshold "500"
ryan@hpdv4|12:23 PM|scripts$ xsetwacom --get "Wacom BambooFun 6x8 stylus" Threshold
500

But when I go into gimp and lightly drag the stylus across the pad, it is still drawing a line.

The Wacom settings from the Unity dashboard don't seem to have any affect either.

I really need a higher threshold for better hand writing when I use this for my digital blackboard in my class.

Thanks,

Ryan

----------


## Favux

Hi Ryan,

From what you say it looks like the issue may be with Gimp.  Can you confirm in Edit > Preferences > Input Devices in Configure Extended Input Devices you have the stylus set to Screen Mode and Pressure is on Axes 3?

Do you have the Unity/Gnome Precise or say KDE Precise etc.


Edit:  Also just to be sure.  You are running the xsetwacom Threshold command before starting Gimp, correct?

----------


## RyanGT

> Can you confirm in Edit > Preferences > Input Devices in Configure 
> Extended Input Devices you have the stylus set to Screen Mode and
> Pressure is on Axes 3?

The Mode was disabled.  Setting it to Screen seems to have fixed my problem.  I will play around a bit to make sure, but I now see a line in GIMP whose opacity varies with my pressure, which is how my brush is set up.  If GIMP had defaulted to Screen, it might have all worked out of the box....


Yes, I am running Unity/Precise (still not sure how I feel about it, but it looks pretty).

Thanks!

Ryan

----------


## Favux

Good.  Glad your set up for the class room.

Yes it is pretty.  I think I'm used to it now.  I tweaked it to let me set up launchers again and I stuck Cairo Dock on the right side opposite the launcher (instead of on the bottom) and things feel pretty much back to normal.  Everything seems back in "place".

Heck maybe a improvement.  Not quite sure about that yet.

----------


## RyanGT

So, setting the mode to screen in GIMP makes pressure work and I can adjust it using the unity wacom settings applet, but my xsetwacom.sh doesn't seeem to have any effect.  I am glad to have some pressure sensitivity, but would prefer the finer control of xsetwacom.  Is there any way to get that working again (in Unity/Precise)?

Ryan

----------


## lkraemer

Favux,
I've been reading your postings on this forum & the Linux Mint forum.
I've got a couple of questions about trying to get my Bamboo Capture
working on Linux Mint 201204 (LMDE).

My Wacom Bamboo Capture displays 056a:00de from lsusb.
Your posting on this forum states that it is a Generation 3 Tablet.



> Third Generation models (released October 2011):
> Bamboo Capture (Pen & Touch)		stylus; touch, pad		
>    (CTH470; Product ID = 0xde)
> * These new models are not yet in the usb kernel driver wacom.ko.  Chris Bagwell has
>   kindly updated input-wacom to 0.12.0 with third generation Bamboo support. This is a
>   backport of his 3.3 kernel code for the 2.6.38 and 3.0 kernels.  See part I.
>   Support is only available for Natty (11.04) & Oneiric (11.10) as mt.h is required.
> * For support in Lucid and Maverick see appendix 2
> 
> *All styli have two buttons (rocker switch).


I am running LMDE with Kernel 3.2.0-2-486.  My first question is if I download and compile input-wacom-0.13.0.tar.gz, will it generate a new wacom.ko module for my 3.2.0 kernel that will allow my Third Generation Bamboo Capture to work properly?  I know it will for the 2.x Kernels, and a previous post states that it will also work for 3.0 Kernels.  But, will it support my latest kernel on LMDE?

The references at http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawik...itle=Downloads state that Kernels above 3.0 should be downloaded from the Distribution, and that xf86-input-wacom should be used versus input-wacom.

I also have X.Org X Server 1.11.4 on LMDE.  Do I also need to compile xf86-input-wacom-0.15.0.tar.gz (the latest) to get my Bamboo Create functional?

I've poured over the postings and studied what to do, but I am at a loss as to what is correct.

I guess the easiest thing to do is wait for Kernel 3.3 to be released....as nothing on the LMDE Forum exactly duplicates what I am wanting to do since my Kernel is almost the latest release versus being a 2.x version.

Thanks.

Larry

----------


## Favux

Hi Larry (lkraemer),

Yeah I didn't use the best wording there on the input-wacom page did I?  What I'm saying is for 2.6.37 and higher use the Distro's kernels if they work for your tablet because input-wacom changes don't necessarily get submitted upstream to the kernel.  The flow is the other way, upstream kernel changes get backported to input-wacom.  The original linuxwacom tarball had both the kernel and the X driver.  So that is more a historical thing I'm talking about.  We were worried that people would treat input-wacom like the kernel driver in linuxwacom and use it by habit instead of going with the kernel's wacom.ko like they should.  Basically the message is if you want to come up with a kernel driver fix use the kernel not input-wacom.  And input-wacom should only be used to provide backported support for newer tablets on older kernels.  Which is your situation.

You should be good to go as far as I know with input-wacom-0.13.0 and the 3.2 kernel.  Ping just backported Dmitry's next branch into input-wacom's 2.6.38 folder on 5-23-12.  So that is probably at least support to and including the 3.5 kernel.  They have been talking about a new input-wacom folder for newer kernels.

So if 0.13.0 doesn't work you can clone input-wacom instead.

----------


## lkraemer

Favux,
After reading, and re-reading your above Posting, I figured I had a handle on what needed to be done.
Here are my steps to get my Bamboo Capture CTH-470 working on Linux Mint 201204 - Debian Repo Version (LMDE)  Kernel 3.2.0-2-486

Maybe it will save someone lots of time.

COPY & PASTE commands to prevent errors!

1.  Plug in your USB Bamboo Tablet, and check what your Wacom Tablet is detected as with these commands:


```
lsusb
lsusb -v -d 056a:00de
dmesg | grep wacom
ls -l /dev/input/by-path
```

Verify that the wacom module is loading on startup:


```
sudo nano /etc/modules
```

add wacom as the module to be loaded, then save the file...... Last line of the file is:


```
wacom
```

Check what the Tablet is detected as and check what version X.Org X Server is:


```
xsetwacom -v --list dev
X -version
```

The possible choices for Wacom Tablets that you might have purchased are:



> Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch models
> 
> First Generation models (released October 2009):
> Bamboo Touch 				touch, pad					
>    (CTT460; Product ID = 0xd0)
> * Touch only model should also be able to use the Synaptic driver, see X. below.
> Bamboo Pen & Touch			stylus, eraser; touch, pad		
>    (CTH460; Product ID = 0xd1)
> Bamboo Craft	 			stylus, eraser; touch, pad	
> ...





> Second Generation models (released October 2010):
> 
> Bamboo Pen Medium			stylus
>    (CTL660/K; Product ID = 0xd5)	see appendix 2 below to clone input-wacom
> Bamboo Pen & Touch			stylus, eraser; touch, pad		
>    (CTH460/K; Product ID = 0xd6)
> Bamboo Fun Small			stylus, eraser; touch, pad		
>    (CTH461/S; Product ID = 0xd7)
> Bamboo Comic Medium			stylus, eraser; touch, pad
> ...





> Third Generation models (released October 2011):
> 
> Bamboo Connect (Pen)			stylus 			
>    (CTL470/K; Product ID = 0xdd)
> Bamboo Capture (Pen & Touch)		stylus; touch, pad		
>    (CTH470; Product ID = 0xde)
> Bamboo Create		 		stylus, eraser; touch, pad
>    (CTH670; Product ID = 0xdf)
> * These new models are not yet in the usb kernel driver wacom.ko.  Chris Bagwell has
> ...




To compile the wacom kernel module for LMDE kernel 3.2.0-2-486 do these steps:
REF:  http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawik...itle=Main_Page
The reason we have to compile the new wacom.ko is that the Generation 3 Wacom Tablets aren't supported
in the 3.2.x Kernel's until version 3.3, which hasn't been released yet....................
NOTE: The new compiled wacom.ko will be built and placed in a Folder named /path/to/extracted/folder/input-wacom-0.13.0/2.6.38 

2.  Determine the XOrg Server Version with  X -version
REF:  http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawik...itle=Main_Page
XOrg Server-----------Download
1.7 - CURRENT--------xf86-input-wacom
1.4 - 1.6----------------linuxwacom

3.  Get the needed Development Software for the compile, and remove the wacom module if it's loaded.


```
sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-$(uname -r)
sudo apt-get install libX11-dev libxi-dev libxinerama-dev libudev-dev x11proto-input-dev xserver-xorg-dev libxrandr-dev libncurses5-dev autoconf libtool
sudo modprobe -r wacom
```

REF:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1515562

4.  Download input-wacom-0.13.0.tar.gz
    ##Extract input-wacom-0.13.0 folder from the tar.gz or tar.bz2


```
tar xjvf input-wacom-0.13.0.tar.bz2
cd input-wacom-0.13.0
sudo apt-get install build-essential libX11-dev libxi-dev x11proto-input-dev xserver-xorg-dev libxrandr-dev libncurses5-dev autoconf libtool
```

NOTE: I had to change permissions to 755 for all the files in the input-wacom-0.13.0 subdirectory so I could get the compile working.



```
 
./configure --prefix=/usr
sudo cp ./2.6.38/wacom.ko /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/input/tablet/wacom.ko
sudo depmod -a
```

Restart the computer, then Plug in the Bamboo Tablet


After rebooting if the Bamboo Tablet is not working check if the wacom.ko is auto-loading with lsmod.


```
lsmod | grep wacom
```

You should see 'wacom' along with it's size.


If this doesn't work I'll need to clone the git repository.
Appendix 1: HOW TO Clone the input-wacom git repository
REF:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1515562


5. Download the latest version from Sourceforge.net of xf86-input-wacom-0.15.0.tar.gz
REF:  http://sourceforge.net/projects/linuxwacom/files/

6. Compile the Software:
NOTE: I had to change permissions to 755 for all the files in the xf86-input-wacom-0.15.0 subdirectory so
I could get the compile working.  I skipped the extraction step as it's just a repeat of the above......


```
cd /Downloads/Wacom_Driver/xf86-input-wacom-0.15.0/
REF:  http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawik...86-input-wacom

./configure --prefix=/usr --libdir=/usr/lib        # on 32-bit install
./configure --prefix=/usr --libdir=/usr/lib64      # on 64 bit install

make

# I needed to remove a previous version I was playing with.....:
#sudo make uninstall

sudo make install
```

logout, then login


configure x as needed.....................

REF:  http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawik...=Configuring_X

7.  VERIFY what your Wacom Tablet is detected as with these commands:


```
lsusb
lsusb -d 056a:00de
dmesg | grep wacom
ls -l /dev/input/by-path
cat /etc/modules
xsetwacom -v --list dev
```

Reference the attached Photo's...........
Now configure your Linux Software (and WinXP Software running in Wine) to work with the Bamboo Capture Tablet.


Linux Software that should work with Wacom Tablets:
1.  Cellwriter
2.  Gimp
3.  Inkscape
4.  Xournal
5.  jarnal
6.  jscribble
7.  mypaint
8.  MSPaint (WinXP Ver 5.1 running in Wine 1.5.0)


I'm runnng MSPaint (Win 5.1 Version) in Wine 1.5.0 and the Tablet works.
NOTE: the Ubuntu Forum has a Guide/Tutorial how I got MSPaint Ver 5.1 working in Wine.
REF:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...mspaint&page=3
Posting #30

The Bamboo Capture also works in Gimp, and Inkscape, after setting up the input device as per your Posting at:
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1515562
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wacom


GOOD REF's:   --   GOOGLE is your FRIEND!!
http://www.gimptalk.com/index.php?/t...ets-with-gimp/
http://griatch-art.deviantart.com/jo...ials-237116359

http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawik...l_applications
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wacom
http://www.skritter.com/forum/topic?id=51345959
http://r3dux.org/2012/03/how-to-inst...-wine-in-lmde/
http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManage...by%20Developer


Thanks for your support and a HUGE THANKS go to ALL the Software Guru's.

Larry

----------


## steffanllyn

I'm having problems with the first part of the set up for a CTL-470/K under Ubuntu 11.10 (32-bit)

I've run the following commands...
cd Desktop
wget http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/l...0.13.0.tar.bz2
sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get install build-essential libx11-dev libxi-dev x11proto-input-dev xserver-xorg-dev libxrandr-dev libncurses5-dev autoconf libtool
sudo apt-get upgrade
uname -r
tar xjvf input-wacom-0.13.0.tar.bz2
cd input-wacom-0.13.0
./configure --prefix=/usr
sudo cp ./2.6.38/wacom.ko /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/input/tablet/wacom.ko
sudo depmod -a (then restarted)
lsmod | grep wacom (which returned nothing at all)

I saw no error messages from running any of the above commands. Have I missed something - or should I plough on regardless?

By the way, the lsusb command gives...
Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 001 Device 002: ID 1a40:0201 TERMINUS TECHNOLOGY INC. 
Bus 001 Device 003: ID 152d:2329 JMicron Technology Corp. / JMicron USA Technology Corp. JM20329 SATA Bridge
Bus 001 Device 004: ID 059b:0277 Iomega Corp. 
Bus 001 Device 005: ID 046d:09a4 Logitech, Inc. QuickCam E 3500
Bus 001 Device 006: ID 04a9:1714 Canon, Inc. MP160
Bus 001 Device 007: ID 1a40:0101 TERMINUS TECHNOLOGY INC. USB-2.0 4-Port HUB
Bus 001 Device 008: ID 046d:c408 Logitech, Inc. Marble Mouse (4-button)
Bus 001 Device 009: ID 056a:00dd Wacom Co., Ltd

----------


## Favux

Hi steffanllyn,

Welcome to Ubuntu forums!

You are correct, it won't work unless the wacom.ko driver is loaded.  Usually _sudo depmod -a_ or rebuild all module dependencies prevents that.  Sometimes it takes a few restarts to shake out.  And for whatever reason some systems just won't auto-load the wacom module.  To "force" it to load add *wacom* to the bottom of the list in the modules file in /etc.


```
gksudo gedit /etc/modules
```

and restart.

----------


## steffanllyn

Thanks for that tip. Adding 'wacom' to /etc/modules did the trick. I just have to figure out my next steps now from the instructions provided (when I get the chance to spend a few uninterrupted moments on my PC!)

----------


## steffanllyn

Hmmm... I'm not too sure where I go next with the instructions at the start of this thread. I've gone through sections I. and II. but section III. refers to editing a conf file (/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/50-wacom.conf in my case since I have Ubuntu 11.10 and am trying to install a Bamboo Connect (CTL470/K; Product ID = 0xdd))

But what edits are required?

----------


## Favux

If you compiled input-wacom-0.13.0 it should be working now.  Is it?

The .conf file examples are just to show you where static configuration is done for your tablet.  You normally do not need to do anything with them.  And since the Connect is a "Pen" you only need an xsetwacom script with a section for the stylus.  If you want one.

----------


## steffanllyn

No; my graphics tablet isn't working. When I select 'System Settings' and 'Wacom Graphics Tablet' I get the message 'No tablet detected'.

I'm afraid I'm drowning somewhat in the mass of detail in the original post and could do with another slight nudge in the right direction. Your comment that I 'only need an xsetwacom script with a section for the stylus' has left me a little lost.

My /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/50-wacom.conf contains...

Section "InputClass"
	Identifier "Wacom class"
	MatchProduct "Wacom|WACOM|Hanwang|PTK-540WL"
	MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"
	Driver "wacom"
EndSection

Section "InputClass"
	Identifier "Wacom serial class"
	MatchProduct "Serial Wacom Tablet"
	Driver "wacom"
EndSection

Should I simply add an entry to the "MatchProduct" line in the "Wacom class" section? (I have a USB graphics tablet)
Section "InputClass"
        Identifier "Wacom serial class identifiers"
        MatchProduct "WACf|FUJ02e5|FUJ02e7|FUJ02e9"
        Driver "wacom"
EndSection

# Waltop tablets
Section "InputClass"
	Identifier "Waltop class"
	MatchProduct "WALTOP"
	MatchIsTablet "on"
	MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"
	Driver "wacom"
EndSection

# N-Trig Duosense Electromagnetic Digitizer
Section "InputClass"
	Identifier "Wacom N-Trig class"
	MatchProduct "HID 1b96:0001|N-Trig Pen"
	MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"
	Driver "wacom"
	Option "Button2" "3"
EndSection

----------


## Favux

Should be no need.  The generic usb snippet should match your DD:


```
Section "InputClass"
Identifier "Wacom class"
MatchProduct "Wacom|WACOM|Hanwang|PTK-540WL"
MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"
Driver "wacom"
EndSection
```

Let's do some diagnostics.  What is the output in a terminal of the following command?


```
xinput list
```

----------


## steffanllyn

xinput list gives...

stevelake@stevelake-desktop:~/Desktop$ xinput list
⎡ Virtual core pointer                    	id=2	[master pointer  (3)]
⎜   ↳ Virtual core XTEST pointer              	id=4	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Logitech USB Trackball                  	id=9	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎣ Virtual core keyboard                   	id=3	[master keyboard (2)]
    ↳ Virtual core XTEST keyboard             	id=5	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Power Button                            	id=6	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Power Button                            	id=7	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ UVC Camera (046d:09a4)                  	id=8	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ AT Translated Set 2 keyboard            	id=10	[slave  keyboard (3)]

----------


## Favux

Alright, there is no indication of the tablet.

Did you by chance try to use a PPA to get the tablet working?  If so which PPA?

It seems like the wacom.ko that is loading doesn't support the DD.  A PPA with a dkms (dynamic kernel module support) implementation could block your compiled input-wacom-0.13.0 wacom.ko.  Or something went wrong with the compile or the copying (cp) of the wacom.ko into place.

----------


## steffanllyn

Yes, I did. I tried both ppa:doctormo/wacom-plus and ppa:lekensteyn/wacom-tablet - without success.

----------


## Favux

> Yes, I did. I tried both ppa:doctormo/wacom-plus and ppa:lekensteyn/wacom-tablet - without success.


Alright.  Unless the DoctorMO PPA has been updated recently that's likely the problem.  It is outdated and it's wacom.ko doesn't work with your tablet.  Uninstall it.  See if you can do it through Synaptic Package Manager.  Whatever.  If the Lekensteyn PPA is still installed your tablet will likely start working.  If not I can check where it's at in terms of updates, but pretty recent, 0-13-0 if I recall correctly.

----------


## steffanllyn

Excellent - thanks! I'll give that a go when I get home this evening...

----------


## lautunno

Hi,
I have a Thinkpad X60 with touch. I'm on Ubuntu 12.04.
The pen works, but I can't access the screen using  my finger.

xinput list provides:

⎡ Virtual core pointer                    	id=2	[master pointer  (3)]
⎜   ↳ Virtual core XTEST pointer              	id=4	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint                   	id=10	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Serial Wacom Tablet stylus              	id=12	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Serial Wacom Tablet eraser              	id=13	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎣ Virtual core keyboard                   	id=3	[master keyboard (2)]
    ↳ Virtual core XTEST keyboard             	id=5	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Power Button                            	id=6	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Video Bus                               	id=7	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Sleep Button                            	id=8	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ AT Translated Set 2 keyboard            	id=9	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ ThinkPad Extra Buttons                  	id=11	[slave  keyboard (3)]


It seems it doesn't see the "Serial Wacom Tablet Touch", maybe because I've not a pad.
Trying to force it with xsetwacom didn't work (Serial Wacom Tablet Touch not found).
Should I add something in the xorg.conf.d directory?

Thanks! :Confused:

----------


## Favux

Hi lautunno,

Welcome to Ubuntu forums!


Maybe a silly question, so sorry.  Some X60t models were sold without single finger touch.  Are you sure yours has touch?

----------


## steffanllyn

Excellent -it works fine now! Many thanks for all your help! (Or in the language of heaven: diolch yn fawr!)

----------


## lautunno

sorry for answering late.
Yes, it has a pen and it works.
Is there the option that despite having the pen it can't work with fingers?
thanks!

----------


## Favux

> Is there the option that despite having the pen it can't work with fingers?


No if touch is there and things are working properly then touch should work along with the pen.

So if you have touch something isn't right.

You could make a script to toggle touch off if you wanted to.  But that is not something available by default.

----------


## potiphera

I'm trying to get my CTH-470 working on 64-bit Ubuntu 10.04 with the generic and preempt kernels. I installed xorg-macros and followed the instructions to update it to 1.8, then I followed the instructions in part I, applying the patch in Appendix 2 before configuring. But after the part where I restart (into the same kernel -- preempt -- that I was using before the reboot), the "lsmod | grep wacom" command returns nothing. How can I figure out what I'm doing wrong? The only unusual thing I noticed was that one of the hunks failed when patching.

----------


## Favux

Hi potiphera,

For the headers command when compiling input-wacom's wacom.ko what did you use?


```
sudo apt-get install linux-headers-preempt
```

----------


## potiphera

Yeah, that's what I used. I also entered the same command for generic in case I have to get the tablet working on the generic kernel later.

----------


## Favux

Add *wacom* to the bottom of the list in modules and restart.


```
gksudo gedit /etc/modules
```

I'm concerned about the hunk that failed.  What's in it?  Also they've added the patch into input-wacom.  So you could clone the input-wacom git repository and compile that without using the patch.  See appendix 1.

By the way did you mean linux-headers-lowlatency?

----------


## hey40

I am very new to this, and I can't quite understand this guide. Is there just a straight list of commands anywhere that I can use? (I use Lucid and have a Bamboo Create.) If there isn't, is there a simpler version of this anywhere?

----------


## Favux

Hi hey40,

It does seem intimidating when you are new.  But actually the HOW TO consists of lists of commands you copy and paste into a terminal along with some explanation.  If you skim through part I. and appendix 2 a couple of times I think you'll get the feel.

As an alternative the patch for third generation support has been committed to input-wacom now.  So you could do appendix 1 i.e. clone the input-wacom git repository and compile it.  Skipping the patch step in appendix 2.  You'll still need to do the xorg macros 1.8 step in part I.

Hopefully there will soon be a 0.14.0 release tar of input-wacom which will simplify things a bit.  And when that happens Lekensteyn will likely update his PPA, making it even easier.

----------


## hey40

Ok, I'll try that. Thank you!

----------


## babygenius55

Hello.  my builds keep stopping because it says that I hae no kernel source.  I'm using mint 12, and I downloaded every soucre I could find, and still a no go.  I tried the first path, then I tried the appendix I method, and there is still no kernel source.  What am I doing wrong?

I should add that I'm using the kde flavor.

----------


## Favux

Hi babygenius55,

Could you post the actual output that contains that error message?

----------


## potiphera

> Add *wacom* to the bottom of the list in modules and restart.
> 
> 
> ```
> gksudo gedit /etc/modules
> ```
> 
> I'm concerned about the hunk that failed.  What's in it?  Also they've added the patch into input-wacom.  So you could clone the input-wacom git repository and compile that without using the patch.  See appendix 1.


Thanks, editing /etc/modules solved my problem. I can't remember what the failure message was, but I took your advice and cloned the git instead, and installing that way didn't give me any errors. I followed the rest of your guide, and then configured the input devices in Gimp and Inkscape, and now the tablet works great! Thanks so much for writing these instructions!




> By the way did you mean linux-headers-lowlatency?


I seem to recall that there's a difference between preempt and lowlatency, but that it was esoteric enough that I forgot what it was immediately after I made my choice of kernel.

----------


## Favux

> Thanks, editing /etc/modules solved my problem. I can't remember what the failure message was, but I took your advice and cloned the git instead, and installing that way didn't give me any errors. I followed the rest of your guide, and then configured the input devices in Gimp and Inkscape, and now the tablet works great! Thanks so much for writing these instructions!


Good!  Glad you are set up.   :Smile: 

Unfortunately they won't let us update HOW TO's anymore.  So the HOW TO's usefulness will start decaying.  Have to transfer them to the community wiki in order to be able to update them.  I'm not real excited about being forced to do that.




> I seem to recall that there's a difference between preempt and lowlatency, but that it was esoteric enough that I forgot what it was immediately after I made my choice of kernel.


Did not know that.

----------


## drevicko

Sorry for the long post, but I thought the info below may be useful.. 

I tried to install from git in Ubuntu 12.04, and it failed (my computer crashes if I plug in the tablet). I did `git pull` before starting. The top of the git log reads:

commit 9f32b03930802040ba1001258d824aefafd003d0
Merge: 1a8db01 7a87594
Author: Peter Hutterer <...>
Date:   Fri Jul 13 16:17:39 2012 +1000

    Merge branch 'release-script-fixes'


I didn't notice anything untoward when I did configured, made and installed, but perhaps I wasn't looking hard enough.. Attached is config.log gzipped. I did a grep on 'fatal' in config.log and found these lines:

configure:3326: gcc -V >&5
gcc: error: unrecognized option '-V'
gcc: fatal error: no input files
compilation terminated.
configure:3337: $? = 4
configure:3326: gcc -qversion >&5
gcc: error: unrecognized option '-qversion'
gcc: fatal error: no input files
compilation terminated.

and these lines:

configure:4040: gcc -E  conftest.c
conftest.c:11:28: fatal error: ac_nonexistent.h: No such file or directory
compilation terminated.
--
configure:4329: gcc -c -g -O2  conftest.c >&5
conftest.c:54:26: fatal error: minix/config.h: No such file or directory
compilation terminated.


If I plug in the tablet, these lines appear in kern.log before the machine dies:

Aug  1 14:21:28 mycomputer kernel: [72723.464020] usb 8-1: new full-speed USB device number 3 using uhci_hcd
Aug  1 14:21:28 mycomputer kernel: [72724.067000] input: Wacom BambooPT 2FG 4x5 Pen as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.2/usb8/8-1/8-1:1.0/input/i
nput8
Aug  1 14:21:28 mycomputer kernel: [72724.070958] input: Wacom BambooPT 2FG 4x5 Finger as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.2/usb8/8-1/8-1:1.1/inpu
t/input9
Aug  1 14:21:28 mycomputer kernel: [72724.071058] usbcore: registered new interface driver wacom
Aug  1 14:21:28 mycomputer kernel: [72724.071059] wacom: v1.53:USB Wacom tablet driver
Aug  1 14:21:32 mycomputer kernel: [72727.925557] [drm:drm_mode_getfb] *ERROR* invalid framebuffer id
Aug  1 14:21:33 mycomputer kernel: [72728.828211] init: lightdm main process (1252) terminated with status 1


The apt log for the dependent packages I'm supposed to install looks like this:

Commandline: apt-get install build-essential libx11-dev libxi-dev x11proto-input-dev xserver-xorg-dev libxrandr-dev libxinerama-dev libncurses5-dev xutils-dev autoconf libtool pkg-config libudev-dev
Install: libxrandr-dev:amd64 (1.3.2-2), x11proto-video-dev:amd64 (2.3.1-2, automatic), x11proto-xinerama-dev:amd64 (1.2.1-2, automatic), libncurses5-dev:amd64 (5.9-4), x11proto-render-dev:amd64 (0.11.1-2, automatic), libxi-dev:amd64 (1.6.0-0ubuntu2), m4:amd64 (1.4.16-2ubuntu1, automatic), autoconf:amd64 (2.68-1ubuntu2), libpixman-1-dev:amd64 (0.24.4-1, automatic), x11proto-randr-dev:amd64 (1.4.0+git20101207.0d32bb07-0ubuntu2, automatic), libxinerama-dev:amd64 (1.1.1-3build1), libtool:amd64 (2.4.2-1ubuntu1), libtinfo-dev:amd64 (5.9-4, automatic), libxkbfile-dev:amd64 (1.0.7-1ubuntu0.1, automatic), x11proto-xext-dev:amd64 (7.2.0-3, automatic), libudev-dev:amd64 (175-0ubuntu9.1), libxext-dev:amd64 (1.3.0-3build1, automatic), xserver-xorg-dev:amd64 (1.11.4-0ubuntu10.6), automake:amd64 (1.11.3-1ubuntu3, automatic), libxrender-dev:amd64 (0.9.6-2build1, automatic), autotools-dev:amd64 (20120210.1ubuntu1, automatic), libltdl-dev:amd64 (2.4.2-1ubuntu1, automatic), x11proto-dri2-dev:amd64 (2.6-2, automatic), x11proto-fonts-dev:amd64 (2.1.1-3, automatic), libpciaccess-dev:amd64 (0.12.902-1, automatic), xutils-dev:amd64 (7.7~1)

----------


## Favux

Hi drevicko,

Yep, a bunch of new warnings in ./autogen.sh --prefix=/usr and especially with make.  In make I see right away enough warnings to cause me to be hesitant about doing a make install.

Anyway it looks like it is OK if you go back one commit.  So in the xf86-input-wacom folder run this command:


```
git checkout 1a8db01e89
```

Then proceed to:


```
./autogen.sh --prefix=/usr
```

etc.

To get back to master use:


```
git checkout master
```

I didn't do a sudo make install because I need 0.14.0 right now.  But I think it'll be good.  Fingers crossed.

----------


## drevicko

No go, I'm afraid. Here's a diff on config.log between the one I posted and the one produced after `git checkout 1a8db01e89`:



```
1131d1130
< config.status:1346: config.h is unchanged
```

ie: the logs are pretty much identical ):

Perhaps we'll have to go back a little further? Or perhaps my setup is obscurely incompatible?? 
Hmm.. Missing dependencies is perhaps more likely I guess ...

The head of my git log now reads:



```
commit 1a8db01e896514d06f7a69c647aac05832d54ea7
Author: Ping Cheng <...>
Date:   Thu Jul 12 17:23:00 2012 -0700

    Add Cintiq 22HD
    
    Signed-off-by: Ping Cheng <...>
    Signed-off-by: Peter Hutterer <...>
```

----------


## Favux

> Perhaps we'll have to go back a little further? Or perhaps my setup is obscurely incompatible??
> Hmm.. Missing dependencies is perhaps more likely I guess


That could be the problem.  I wish it was even though there doesn't seem to be a hint what could be missing.

Using Ubuntu's package search and looking at the control file in xserver-xorg-input-wacom_0.14.0-0ubuntu2_amd64's DEBIAN folder the depenencies listed are:



> Depends: xorg-input-abi-16, xserver-xorg-core (>= 2:1.10.99.901), libc6 (>= 2.4), libx11-6, libxi6 (>= 2:1.2.0), libxinerama1, libxrandr2 (>= 2:1.2.0)


I think we've got them covered except maybe the ABI.

Looking at the ChangeLog it appears Ubuntu has customized their input ABI so much it is no longer compatible with upstream packages.  The log refers to two patches that are needed to make upstream xf86-input-wacom compatible with the Ubuntu input ABI.

I can compile 0.14.0, 0.15.0, 0.16.0 but my system will not boot with my BambooPT plugged in.  By the way to get your system working with your tablet again use Synaptic Package Manager and tell it to reinstall Ubuntu's xserver-xorg-input-wacom-0.14.0.  You may have to reboot a couple of times for it to shake out.  I'd do it without the tablet plugged in at first.

The ABI customization is probably part of their utouch stack.  That has caused problems before.  Like in Oneiric's Gimp with any graphics tablet.  So your cursor jump may be a Ubuntu specific problem.  In which case the developers at the Linux Wacom Project probably won't be interested in helping you, i.e. it is Ubuntu's problem.  So file a Launchpad bug.

I want to thank you for bringing this to my attention.  Like I mentioned I was just verifying that the tars compiled in Precise.  I hadn't gotten around to testing them because I wanted to keep my Precise 0.14.0 "original" while I compiled and tested different wacom.ko versions.

So until we can find the source code for those patches so we can apply them ourselves it does not appear you can compile more recent xf86-input-wacom's in Precise.

My hope is I'm misunderstanding the problem.  It is late after all.

----------


## Favux

Alright now that it is the morning it looks like this might be simple enough.

According to:


```
sudo apt-get build-dep xserver-xorg-input-wacom
```

3 new dependencies are needed.



> dh-autoreconf diffstat quilt


Quilt is for Debian package patching so we probably don't need it.  Diffstat sounds like it's a Debian package thing too.  So dh-autoreconf may be the only one needed, whatever it is.

The source code for the patch is in xf86-input-wacom_0.14.0-0ubuntu2.diff.gz like you would expect.  From http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/x...rg-input-wacom of course.



> --- xf86-input-wacom-0.14.0.orig/debian/patches/101_fix_build_against_frankenserver.patch
> +++ xf86-input-wacom-0.14.0/debian/patches/101_fix_build_against_frankenserver.patch
> @@ -0,0 +1,81 @@
> +Index: xf86-input-wacom/test/fake-symbols.h
> +=================================================  ==================
> +--- xf86-input-wacom.orig/test/fake-symbols.h	2012-02-01 12:24:38.555675784 +0200
> ++++ xf86-input-wacom/test/fake-symbols.h	2012-02-01 12:26:46.943528107 +0200
> +@@ -1,13 +1,8 @@
> + #include <xorg-server.h>
> ...


So just need to make a patch and see if it'll apply to the 0.16.0 tar.  And figure out if we need to add a dependency.  Boy I hope I'm not barking up the wrong tree here.

----------


## Favux

How 'bout that.  It worked.   :Smile: 
Started and touch works and pen works in Gimp.

----------


## Favux

.
.
*HOW TO UPDATE:  Compiling xf86-input-wacom for Precise (12.04)
*

*Current input-wacom* (released 7-11-12) is:  input-wacom-0.14.0
*Current xf86-input-wacom* (released 7-9-12) is:  xf86-input-wacom-0.16.0

Ubuntu has customized their input ABI (X Server 1.11 and 1.12 hybrid) and it is no longer compatible with some upstream packages including xf86-input-wacom.  Consequently if you compile xf86-input-wacom in Precise it will cause your system to not start if you have your BambooPT plugged in, or to crash/freeze if you plug it in after it has started.  You need to patch xf86-input-wacom to make it compatible.

*Instructions:*
Follow the HOW TO as normal until you get to the *./configure --prefix=/usr*.  Stop there and don't enter it.  Instead download the attached *build_against_frankenserver.patch* onto your Desktop.  Rename it from build_against_frankenserver.patch.txt to build_against_frankenserver.patch.  Apply the patch with a -p1 strip:


```
patch -p1 < ~/Desktop/build_against_frankenserver.patch
```

You should see this output:



> patching file src/wcmValidateDevice.c
> patching file test/fake-symbols.c
> patching file test/fake-symbols.h


After you see it you can proceed with *./configure --prefix=/usr* and the rest of the commands.

----------


## Temar09

Is it possible to map pad-buttons to non existing keys? I'd like to bind my pad-buttons to Function-Keys > F12 and use KDE to bind applications to these keys.

However, when trying to map the buttons it does not work:



```
$ xsetwacom set "Wacom Bamboo 16FG 6x8 Finger pad" Button 1 "key f12"
$ xsetwacom get "Wacom Bamboo 16FG 6x8 Finger pad" Button 1
key +(null) -(null)
```

Even some existing keys do not work, like for example my Windows-key. "Meta" is mapped to "Alt_L" and "super" or "Super_L" is mapped to (null) even though xev reports my Windows-key as "Super_L". Simple shortcuts like "key a" or "key ctrl a" work without problems.

Any ideas what's wrong here?

----------


## Favux

Hi Temar09,

First is that the pyhsical Button 1 or the X Button 1?  Because for the physical Button 1 you likely need to use Button 3 (the X button number for it).  See "V. Tablet (Pad) buttons" on the HOW TO.

----------


## Temar09

> Hi Temar09,
> 
> First is that the pyhsical Button 1 or the X Button 1?  Because for the physical Button 1 you likely need to use Button 3 (the X button number for it).  See "V. Tablet (Pad) buttons" on the HOW TO.


Hmm, not sure what you mean, but my PAD-buttons seem to be 1 (=upper), 9 (=upper middle), 8 (=lower middle) and 3 (=lower). At least I can bind simple keys to these buttons.

If I enter...



```
xsetwacom $DEV set Button 1 "key a"
```

...an 'a' is inserted into the current application whenever I press the upper pad button. So it seems to work.

However, if I try to bind anything with my windows-key or function-keys which are greater than F12 it does not work:



```
$ xsetwacom set $DEV Button 1 "key f13"
$ xsetwacom get $DEV Button 1
key +(null) -(null)
```

As you can see xsetwacom prints "key +(null) -(null)" instead of "key +F13 -F13". It seems I can not bind keys which do not exist on my keyboard, nor can I bind any shortcut which uses the windows-key.

However I would like to use these non-existant function-keys, as no other program uses these shortcuts. This way I can bind xsetwacom-scripts to these buttons without having to worry about collisions.

Any ideas what I'm doing wrong or is this a bug in Ubuntu/xsetwacom?

----------


## Favux

Alright that should work.  What version of xf86-input-wacom do you have?


```
xsetwacom -V
```

And which release of Ubuntu?

There were some button action bugs that were fixed rececently.  Additionally Jason just committed patches to finally deal the physical versus X button mess.  So we can go back to using just the physical button number.  If they work of course.

----------


## drevicko

> .
> .
> *HOW TO UPDATE:  Compiling xf86-input-wacom for Precise (12.04)
> *
> 
> ...
> 
> *Instructions:*
> Follow the HOW TO as normal until you get to the *./configure --prefix=/usr*.  Stop there and don't enter it.  Instead download the attached *build_against_frankenserver.patch* onto your Desktop.  Rename it from build_against_frankenserver.patch.txt to build_against_frankenserver.patch.  Apply the patch with a -p1 strip:
> ...


Just a fyi that the patch works for me also. Thanks Favux for sorting it out (:

----------


## Temar09

> Alright that should work.  What version of xf86-input-wacom do you have?
> 
> 
> ```
> xsetwacom -V
> ```
> 
> And which release of Ubuntu?


It's Kubuntu 12.04 with xsetwacom 0.14. I did not add any external repositories but I'm using the default wacom drivers and tools included in Ubuntu.




> There were some button action bugs that were fixed rececently.  Additionally Jason just committed patches to finally deal the physical versus X button mess.  So we can go back to using just the physical button number.  If they work of course.


Is there a PPA available for this version? I'd really like to try it.

Thanks for your help.

----------


## Favux

Hi Temar09,

So xf86-input-wacom-0.14.0, or the Ubuntu version of it anyway.

There might be a PPA for xf86-input-wacom-0.16.0 somewhere.  But for Jason's latest stuff you would have to clone the git repository.  To do that you can follow the instructions on the HOW TO.  Be sure to *apply the patch in post #1034* above before compiling.

Before you try that you should look at "Troubleshooting" towards the bottom of the HOW TO.  The part about ruling out two xsetwacom binaries.  Version conflicts between different xsetwacom versions can cause symptoms like you are describing.  But if you haven't tried to install another xf86-input-wacom either through a PPA or by compiling it that shouldn't be the problem.

----------


## Temar09

> So xf86-input-wacom-0.14.0, or the Ubuntu version of it anyway.


The one from the Ubuntu repository:



```
$ dpkg -l '*wacom*' | grep ii
ii  xserver-xorg-input-wacom  1:0.14.0-0ubuntu2  X.Org X server -- Wacom input driver

$ apt-cache policy xserver-xorg-input-wacom
xserver-xorg-input-wacom:
  Installed: 1:0.14.0-0ubuntu2
  Candidate: 1:0.14.0-0ubuntu2
  Version table:
 *** 1:0.14.0-0ubuntu2 0
        500 http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise/main amd64 Packages
        100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
```




> There might be a PPA for xf86-input-wacom-0.16.0 somewhere.  But for Jason's latest stuff you would have to clone the git repository.  To do that you can follow the instructions on the HOW TO.  Be sure to *apply the patch in post #1034* above before compiling.


Ok, thank you. I will have a look at that Howto.




> Before you try that you should look at "Troubleshooting" towards the bottom of the HOW TO.  The part about ruling out two xsetwacom binaries.  Version conflicts between different xsetwacom versions can cause symptoms like you are describing.  But if you haven't tried to install another xf86-input-wacom either through a PPA or by compiling it that shouldn't be the problem.


No, I didn't install anything else than the Ubuntu default drivers. I really hope I can get this running. The tablet works great but the shortcut issue is really annoying.

----------


## Temar09

> There might be a PPA for xf86-input-wacom-0.16.0 somewhere.  But for Jason's latest stuff you would have to clone the git repository.  To do that you can follow the instructions on the HOW TO.  Be sure to *apply the patch in post #1034* above before compiling.


Still no luck.

I created an Ubuntu package for xf86-input-wacom-0.16.0 but still the same problem.

I then created an Ubuntu package directly from GIT with the lastest commit being 8dcf5ee466cfb14490fa52c8af8a4cbac92036f7 from 2012-07-25 17:39:49 but even with this version I can not map F13 to a pad button.

Are you absolutely sure that you can map F13 to one of your pad buttons? My first post in this thread was wrong because I wrote I could not bind F12 to a button, but F12 works. Only buttons > F12 do not work.

So can you please do me a favor and check again that you are able to bind F13 to a pad button?

----------


## Favux

I don't know the answer to that for sure.  But I did check if xsetwacom had a F13 etc.  Go to your unpacked xf86-input-wacom source code folder.  In the tools directory you will see xsetwacom.c.  In that file it has this function:


```
static struct modifier specialkeys[] = {
	{"f1", "F1"}, {"f2", "F2"}, {"f3", "F3"},
	{"f4", "F4"}, {"f5", "F5"}, {"f6", "F6"},
	{"f7", "F7"}, {"f8", "F8"}, {"f9", "F9"},
	{"f10", "F10"}, {"f11", "F11"}, {"f12", "F12"},
	{"f13", "F13"}, {"f14", "F14"}, {"f15", "F15"},
	{"f16", "F16"}, {"f17", "F17"}, {"f18", "F18"},
	{"f19", "F19"}, {"f20", "F20"}, {"f21", "F21"},
	{"f22", "F22"}, {"f23", "F23"}, {"f24", "F24"},
	{"f25", "F25"}, {"f26", "F26"}, {"f27", "F27"},
	{"f28", "F28"}, {"f29", "F29"}, {"f30", "F30"},
	{"f31", "F31"}, {"f32", "F32"}, {"f33", "F33"},
	{"f34", "F34"}, {"f35", "F35"},

	{"esc", "Escape"}, {"Esc", "Escape"},

	{"up", "Up"}, {"down", "Down"},
	{"left", "Left"}, {"right", "Right"},

	{"backspace", "BackSpace"}, {"Backspace", "BackSpace"},

	{"tab", "Tab"},

	{"PgUp", "Prior"}, {"PgDn", "Next"},

	{ NULL, NULL }
};
```

right below the other modifiers function.  I added the backspace and maybe one other.   :Smile:   Too long ago to remember.

So the compile of the git clone went OK with the frankenserver patch?  Are you able to use the physical button numbers now?

----------


## Temar09

> I don't know the answer to that for sure.  But I did check if xsetwacom had a F13 etc.


Yes, it's defined but it does not work. 

However I fixed it for my Windows-Key. I still can not map non-existant keys like F13 to my pad-buttons, but at least I can use shortcuts which make use of the Windows-Key, like 'key super t'.

I wrote a patch which changes the way X11 key symbols are converted to keyboard scan codes:



```
diff -Naur xf86-input-wacom-0.16.0git20120725173949.orig/tools/xsetwacom.c xf86-input-wacom-0.16.0git20120725173949/tools/xsetwacom.c
--- xf86-input-wacom-0.16.0git20120725173949.orig/tools/xsetwacom.c     2012-08-08 19:59:48.511909319 +0200
+++ xf86-input-wacom-0.16.0git20120725173949/tools/xsetwacom.c  2012-08-08 21:54:11.439664914 +0200
@@ -1001,28 +1001,7 @@
 */
 static int keysym_to_keycode(Display *dpy, KeySym sym)
 {
-       static XkbDescPtr xkb = NULL;
-       XkbStateRec state;
-       int kc = 0;
-
-
-       if (!xkb)
-               xkb = XkbGetKeyboard(dpy, XkbAllComponentsMask, XkbUseCoreKbd);
-       XkbGetState(dpy, XkbUseCoreKbd, &state);
-
-       for (kc = xkb->min_key_code; kc <= xkb->max_key_code; kc++)
-       {
-               KeySym* ks;
-               int i;
-
-               ks = XkbKeySymsPtr(xkb, kc);
-               for (i = 0; i < XkbKeyGroupWidth(xkb, kc, state.group); i++)
-                       if (ks[i] == sym)
-                               goto out;
-       }
-
-out:
-       return kc;
+       return XKeysymToKeycode(dpy, sym);
 }
 /*
    Map gibberish like "ctrl alt f2" into the matching AC_KEY values.
```

I don't know why the previous code was so complex, but the native key-symbol to key-code conversion function which is provided by X11 works much better for me. The old code was not able to resolve the scan code for my windows-key.

From the manpage of XKeysymToKeycode it seems an X11 symbol does not need to have a key code associated with it. I think that's the reason I can not map F13, because my keyboard does not have a F13 key and therefore there is no scan code associated with this X11 symbol. I will have to look for a command line tool which lets me map an arbitary scan code to any X11 symbol. I'm sure there is something out there.




> So the compile of the git clone went OK with the frankenserver patch?


Yes, however I used the default Ubuntu package (which does contain the frankenserver patch) as a baseline and just removed the other unnecessary patches and updated debian/changelog.




> Are you able to use the physical button numbers now?


I'm still not sure what you mean.

----------


## Favux

lol  I should be the one asking you questions.   :Smile: 

You want to talk to one of the developers.  I urge you to submit your patch to linuxwacom-devel and that should get you some feedback more at your level.



> From the manpage of XKeysymToKeycode it seems an X11 symbol does not need to have a key code associated with it. I think that's the reason I can not map F13, because my keyboard does not have a F13 key and therefore there is no scan code associated with this X11 symbol. I will have to look for a command line tool which lets me map an arbitary scan code to any X11 symbol. I'm sure there is something out there.


If you find one let me know.  I mention a few in appendix 2 in the http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=996830.  That appendix and some other spots on the Rotation HOW TO have most of what I know about key mapping.  Confused, incomplete and so misleading as it may be.

With a BambooPT in right handed orientation counting from the top there are buttons 1,2,3,4.  Does X, mapping through xsetwacom from the cloned compile, now see them as 1,2,3,4 also?  Or still 3,8,9,1?

----------


## Temar09

> You want to talk to one of the developers.  I urge you to submit your patch to linuxwacom-devel and that should get you some feedback more at your level.


I added a bug report: https://sourceforge.net/tracker/?fun...96&atid=525124




> If you find one let me know.  I mention a few in appendix 2 in the http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=996830.  That appendix and some other spots on the Rotation HOW TO have most of what I know about key mapping.  Confused, incomplete and so misleading as it may be.


Ok, thank you. I will have a look at it and let you know if I find a way to map key codes.




> With a BambooPT in right handed orientation counting from the top there are buttons 1,2,3,4.  Does X, mapping through xsetwacom from the cloned compile, now see them as 1,2,3,4 also?  Or still 3,8,9,1?


It's still 1,9,8,3. Maybe I need to update the kernel module as well to get the new button mapping. I didn't try that as my pad works quite well with the driver provided by Ubuntu.

----------


## Temar09

> If you find one let me know.  I mention a few in appendix 2.


Thanks, that was very helpful. As described in your HOWTO, you can bind any keycode to an X11 symbol by using xmodmap.



```
$ xmodmap -e 'keycode 255 = F20'
$ xmodmap -pke | grep F20
keycode 255 = F20 NoSymbol F20
$ xsetwacom set $DEV Button 1 'key F20'
$ xsetwacom get $DEV Button 1
key +F20 -F20
```

So it works! Now I can bind these F-keys to any program using KDE and change my wacom-configuration by pressing a button on the pad.

Thanks for your help! Your HOWTO was most helpful!

----------


## Favux

Good!  :Smile:   Thanks for posting the example.

And thank you for posting the patch on the Linux Wacom Project's bug tracker.  Just to let you know response there will probably be much slower than if you had posted on linuxwacom-devel.

----------


## Temar09

> Just to let you know response there will probably be much slower than if you had posted on linuxwacom-devel.


That's no problem, my patch is probably wrong anyway. It was just the most straight forward way to achieve what I wanted. Still, I'm sure there is a reason why they did not simply use the default keycode-to-symbol converter function. There are probably some other use cases which do no longer work with my patch.

At least the developers now know, that there is a problem with their current keycode lookup function.

----------


## Temar09

Me again, I do have some other problems with my Wacom P&T:

The touch mode is not very precise. Whenever I stop moving my finger on the touch surface, the mouse cursor seems to move a bit further. The simple touchpad of my laptop on the other hand is absolutely precise.

Are there some settings I can play with to change this? I tried the sample rate but that only seems to affect smoothness.

Also gesture support is very bad. It works, but it is not really usable. Scrolling does not start immediately, but has some kind of delay. But once the pad is in scroll-mode, scrolling reacts immediately. Last but not least, zooming is pretty much unusable as the two fingers have to be exactly parallel on the X axis. Again, are there any settings I can play with?

Does touch and gesture support work properly on Windows or is this a limitation of the tablet?

----------


## Favux

Yes, the attached script shows you some parameters you can adjust.  Also see *man xsetwacom* and *man wacom*.  You can also change some xinput parameters, see part VI. on the HOW TO.

Also Chris does suggest you could try placing touch on the Synaptic driver.  That will affect your pad buttons though.

----------


## Temar09

> You can also change some xinput parameters, see part VI. on the HOW TO.


Thanks, that's what I was looking for. With some experimenting I got my pointer into a usable state. However I have some remarks for your Howto:

You should point out the importance of the "AccelerationProfile" parameter. It changes the basic algorithm and therefore affects all the other parameters. Depending on which mode you use (relative or absolute) a different profile might be necessary. I'm using the relative mode and in my opinion there is only one profile which makes the touch pad in relative mode usable: Profile 2 (polynomial)

The reason is simple: What I want is a mouse pointer which comes up to speed very fast, but as soon as you reach your target and you slow down movement, it has to become very precise. Only a polynomial function can accomplish this properly. From the freedesktop.org page you linked in your howto, it seems the polynomial function is calculated something like that:

VelocityScale * velocity * x ^ (acceleration/ConstantDeceleration)

To get a high precision when moving the mouse slowly, you obviously have to increase the ConstantDeceleration paramter, as the touch pad is far more accurate than a normal mouse.

To get up to speed quickly, you need a high VelocityScale value. However, due to the high precision of the touch pad, I actually had to decrease the default value. So here is what I came up with:

"Device Accel Profile" 2
"Device Accel Constant Deceleration" 2.2
"Device Accel Velocity Scaling" 7.5
"Device Accel Adaptive Deceleration" 2.0

I'm not sure if the "Adaptive Deceleration" does anything at all when using profile 2. However I got the impression that it somehow smoothens the cursor movement. I left it at 1.0 most of the time and started fine-tuning it after I had "Constant Deceleration" and "Velocity Scaling" right. Still I'm not sure if there really is a difference between 1.0 and 2.0 - might be my imagination.

----------


## Favux

Hi Temar09,

Thank you for your feedback.  You are one of the few who have given me any on the xinput parameters for touch.



> Still I'm not sure if there really is a difference between 1.0 and 2.0 - might be my imagination.


lol Exactly the problem I ran into after looking at many values.  Additionally the gesture code, and behavior, changed several times since I originally posted the info. about the Device Accel parameters. Making it tough to decide which version was most in use and to post for.

I would very much like to update the HOW TO with your contribution however the forum changed policy in late June.  We are no longer allowed to edit posts more than 7 days old.  This has the effect of locking all tutorial and HOW TO authors out of the their HOW TO's and tutorials.  That was decided at a March 27, 2012 Forum Council meeting.  I first found out when I was unable to do a new round of updates on my HOW TOs in early July.

So there are a bunch of updates that haven't been applied.  That's why the update for compiling xf86-input-wacom in Precise is in post #1034 rather than on the HOW TO.

----------


## Temar09

> I would very much like to update the HOW TO with your contribution however the forum changed policy in late June.  We are no longer allowed to edit posts more than 7 days old.  This has the effect of locking all tutorial and HOW TO authors out of the their HOW TO's and tutorials.  That was decided at a March 27, 2012 Forum Council meeting.  I first found out when I was unable to do a new round of updates on my HOW TOs in early July.


This is really bad. I googled about that new policy and found your post in the Feedback & Help forum. Seems like they won't revert the new policy and force everyone to use the Wiki.

Will you make the transition to the wiki or will you just continue to use the forum?

----------


## Favux

I'm still mulling it over.  Currently I'm not inclined to go to the wiki under the fait accompli we've been presented with.  Also please do not discuss the edit issue any more on this thread.  It is off topic and I do not want this thread locked.

----------


## Temar09

I created a PPA (Ubuntu 12.04 only) which contains newer versions of the wacom drivers and tools:

* xserver-xorg-input-wacom 0.16.0
* libwacom 0.6
* kde-config-tablet 1.3.6

https://launchpad.net/~maret/+archive/wacom

----------


## Favux

Thank you for the PPA Temar09.  Looks very good and I'm sure a lot of folks will find it useful.  I'll probably give it a whirl in my Kubuntu install.   :Smile:

----------


## mion

Greetings.

I tried to follow your instructions for installing a new 3rd Gen. Bamboo Pen&Touch (CTH-470/S).
Unfortunately, I'm not using Ubuntu, but Debian Squeeze, and furthermore I'm actually quite new to Linux. I tried anyway, because it seemed to be very similar, and honestly, your instructions were the most handy ones.

Just in case, the versions:
Kernel 2.6.32-5-686
X Server 1.7.7

lsusb gives



```
Bus 003 Device 002: ID 056a:00de Wacom Co., Ltd
```

I have made the input-wacom with the backport-patch you provided and it seemed to work fine.
lsmod | grep wacom returns




```
wacom                  23273  0 
usbcore                99426  6 wacom,usbhid,usb_storage,uhci_hcd,ehci_hcd
```

But if I try to make xf86-input-wacom, I get an error:




```
root@coffeeofdoom:/home/a/Desktop/xf86-input-wacom# make
make  all-recursive
make[1]: Entering directory `/home/a/Desktop/xf86-input-wacom'
Making all in conf
make[2]: Entering directory `/home/a/Desktop/xf86-input-wacom/conf'
make[2]: Nothing to be done for `all'.
make[2]: Leaving directory `/home/a/Desktop/xf86-input-wacom/conf'
Making all in doc
make[2]: Entering directory `/home/a/Desktop/xf86-input-wacom/doc'
make[2]: Nothing to be done for `all'.
make[2]: Leaving directory `/home/a/Desktop/xf86-input-wacom/doc'
Making all in src
make[2]: Entering directory `/home/a/Desktop/xf86-input-wacom/src'
  CC     xf86Wacom.lo
In file included from ../src/xf86Wacom.h:95,
                 from ../src/xf86Wacom.c:46:
../src/xf86WacomDefs.h:501: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before ValuatorMask
make[2]: *** [xf86Wacom.lo] Error 1
make[2]: Leaving directory `/home/a/Desktop/xf86-input-wacom/src'
make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/a/Desktop/xf86-input-wacom'
make: *** [all] Error 2
```


Honestly, I have no idea how to resolve that.
I hope you can somehow help me, because I would really like to use this tablet under Linux.

Thank you in advance,
mion

----------


## Favux

Hi mion,

Welcome to Ubuntu forums!

Kernel 2.6.32-5-686
X Server 1.7.7
Is that Lenny?

Just to let you know the forum changed policy at the end of June so we can't update tutorials anymore and it is getting a bit dated.
Current releases are:
input-wacom-0.14.0
xf86-input-wacom-0.17.0

The input-wacom-0.14.0 contains the patch so if you use it you no longer need to apply it.  Here's an up to date BambooPT HOW TO.

The make error is new to me.


```
make[2]: Entering directory `/home/a/Desktop/xf86-input-wacom/src'
  CC     xf86Wacom.lo
In file included from ../src/xf86Wacom.h:95,
                 from ../src/xf86Wacom.c:46:
../src/xf86WacomDefs.h:501: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before ‘ValuatorMask’
make[2]: *** [xf86Wacom.lo] Error 1
make[2]: Leaving directory `/home/a/Desktop/xf86-input-wacom/src'
make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/a/Desktop/xf86-input-wacom'
make: *** [all] Error 2
```

The error is a compiler one.  It is complaining about a header so the compiler may be looping on something in xf86Wacom.h.

What version of gcc do you have?  When you installed the build stuff and libraries were there errors or complaints?  What version of xf86-input-wacom did you compile?

The easiest thing would be to try 0.17.0 and see if the issue is still there.

----------


## mion

Now I have got and installed xf86-input-wacom-0.17.0 as in step IIa and that seemed to work fine, I don't need to do steps IIb and c now, do I?
gcc is at 4.4.5.

"xsetwacom --list devices" is still empty. Am I missing something?

----------


## Favux

Good.  At least it compiled.

Do you see anything in?


```
xinput list
```

If not I'm going to guess your Debian release (cat /etc/issue) has the same hybrid X Server Lucid has (1.7/1.8 ).  Which means the xorg.conf.d is in a non-standard location and you can't put a xorg.conf.d in /etc/X11 for user custom .conf files.  If so xf86-input-wacom would not have installed the 50-wacom.conf because the expected directory isn't there.

Check if you see a xorg.conf.d directory in /usr/lib/X11 or in /usr/share/X11.  If at the first location you have the hybrid and likely just need to install a 10-wacom.conf in there.  This is explained in part III. of the HOW TO.  You can get the current wacom.conf at xf86-input-wacom/conf/50-wacom.conf

----------


## mion

It doesn't appear in "xinput list" either.
But I will try what you suggested, this will take some time, I guess.

----------


## mion

I now created a /usr/lib/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-wacom.conf out of the 50-wacom.conf
Also, I made a xorg.conf in /etc/X11

xinput doesn't list the tablet, and there's still no "wacom" folder in /dev/input/event

----------


## Favux

I'm confused.  Was the xorg.conf.d located in /usr/lib/X11?  If you have the hybrid, at least in Ubuntu, creating an /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d breaks X.

What do you see with?


```
xsetwacom -V
```

----------


## mion

Haha, yes... I'm confused, too.



```
a@coffeeofdoom:~$ xsetwacom -V
0.17.0
```

edit: I removed that xorg.conf, it didn't do anything.

----------


## Favux

Okay.  It looks like 0.17.0 was succesfully installed.  So now we turn our attention back to the wacom.ko from input-wacom.  Can you confirm a wacom.ko was compiled in your input-wacom's 2.6.30 folder?  And that the wacom.ko copied into place has the same date as the compiled one?  Did you happen to install a wacom.ko dkms earlier?  If so from where?

----------


## mion

It was the same date, yes.
But I compiled it again to make sure, and somehow, it suddenly works now...
Now I can die happily.

The pressure sensitivity doesn't work yet, but touch and all the buttons work.
I'll set it up further tomorrow.

Well, thank you so very much for helping, I'm so happy it finally works.

----------


## Favux

Nice work.   :Smile: 

You've probably already discovered this but to get pressure in Gimp, Inkscape and some others you need to do extra configuration.  In Gimp go to Edit > Preferences > Input Devices > Configure Extended Input Device > Device drop down and select stylus and in the Mode drop down select Screen.  Do the same for eraser.  Inkscape is similar.

----------


## RohitJain

Hey, thanks it worked out perfect for linux MINT... Cheers!!!

----------


## Tvet

Hello, I had been looking for a way for my Ubuntu 11.10 to recognize my Wacom Create tablet and happen to find a thread on here that linked backed to this one.  After doing step one (and at such a ghastly hour) I shut down my computer and decided upon doing step two the next day (which would have been today).  However, when I got back on I found subtle changes to my theme layout and upon further use I received an error message that stated of an internal conflict that Ubuntu 12.(darn be it me who has forgotten the last two numbers) was experiencing.  I was surprised to see that my Ubuntu was somehow upgraded during the process of step one (or at least I presume) and I wondered whether this was normal (step one did take an awful long time to complete).

But, the error message concerns me.  It does not allow for me to go into system settings and check my version of Ubuntu to see if this is true; nor does it let me access system monitor or update manager (I'm going to go out in a limb here and say it basically won't let me access any system tools).

The error popped up the first few times I tried accessing my system monitor but now it just shows Ubuntu trying to open the program only for it to disappear and that be it the end.  So, sadly I can't write word for word what the error said (though if it does pop up again I'll be sure to).

I've decided to hold up on doing step two, mostly due to the fact that I think this was probably caused by my talent of messing up simple tasks and directions due to my over-thinking.

The tablet is now being read by my Ubuntu, but still the error message--it's just something you don't really want to have.

Any help? (sorry if this is too long)

----------


## Favux

Hi Tvet,

Welcome to Ubuntu forums!


To find your version run in a terminal:


```
cat /etc/issue
```

and


```
Xorg -version
```

is also useful.

Nothing you should have done in Part I. would have caused a release upgrade.  You'd have had to issue a dist-upgrade command.  Did you accidentally click on upgrade in Update Manager?

By the way input-wacom is up to 0.15.0.

----------


## Tvet

It seems it has upgraded to Ubuntu 12.04.1 though I think not fully considering that my log in screen still shows it running on 11.10 oddly enough.

There was a part in step one--
 which if I remember correctly came after the 

```
sudo apt-get install build-essential libx11-dev libxi-dev x11proto-input-dev xserver-xorg-dev libxrandr-dev libncurses5-dev autoconf libtool
```

--that asked for a [Y/N] (again, my limited memory forbids me to recall what it asked).  I entered Y, but found it a bit strange that that wasn't mentioned in the code steps; at the same time I figured it could had just been one of those 'it's only obvious' things and didn't really think much of it.  Could this have possibly been the culprit?

It wasn't until I entered the 

```
sudo apt-get upgrade
```

that caused the terminal to run codes for an awful long while before it allowed me to enter the next line.  After that it all didn't take half as much time to finish step one.

----------


## Favux

> It seems it has upgraded to Ubuntu 12.04.1 though I think not fully considering that my log in screen still shows it running on 11.10 oddly enough.


Could you confirm that with the output of the two commands in my post above?



> --that asked for a [Y/N] (again, my limited memory forbids me to recall what it asked). I entered Y, but found it a bit strange that that wasn't mentioned in the code steps; at the same time I figured it could had just been one of those 'it's only obvious' things and didn't really think much of it. Could this have possibly been the culprit?


Not commented on because it is normal for APT to ask for confirmation to install a new package(s).  In other words I deliberately don't use the non-interactive switch so you know what is installed and why.

You would have had to run:


```
sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get upgrade
sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
```

The first one updates the APT cache.  In the HOW TO you then run the dependency line.  The second one then double checks to make sure the dependencies are the most recent.  Only the last command, which isn't in the HOW TO, would upgrade your distribution's release.

Did you maybe abort an upgrade to Precise?  If so maybe that was still somehow in APT's cache and got triggered?

----------


## Tvet

For 

```
cat /etc/issue
```

I got


```
Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS \n \l
```

and for


```
Xorg -version
```

I received


```
X.Org X Server 1.10.4
Release Date: 2011-08-19
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.24-29-server i686 Ubuntu
Current Operating System: Linux evette-Vostro-1520 3.0.0-26-generic #43-Ubuntu SMP Tue Sep 25 17:20:50 UTC 2012 i686
Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-3.0.0-26-generic root=UUID=99e5d3f4-840b-4fae-8387-2c6341b635d5 ro quiet splash vt.handoff=7
Build Date: 19 October 2011  05:09:41AM
xorg-server 2:1.10.4-1ubuntu4.2 (For technical support please see http://www.ubuntu.com/support) 
Current version of pixman: 0.24.4
	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
	to make sure that you have the latest version.
```




> Not commented on because it is normal for APT to ask for confirmation to install a new package(s). In other words I deliberately don't use the non-interactive switch so you know what is installed and why.


Ah, I see.  Well it's good to know that that was normal and not the cause.

I'm not sure if I managed to do what you said.  All I can recall is copying and pasting the lines given so I don't think I put in 

```
sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
```

 anywhere (unless by sheer dumb bad-luck that I tend to have).

Sorry I can't answer that or give any more information a bit better.  I have to start writing things that look iffy to me from now on.

----------


## Favux

OK, well you are correct and something strange has happened.


```
Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS \n \l
```

Claims you are on Precise and no longer Oneiric.  However:


```
X.Org X Server 1.10.4
Release Date: 2011-08-19
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.24-29-server i686 Ubuntu
Current Operating System: Linux evette-Vostro-1520 3.0.0-26-generic #43-Ubuntu SMP Tue Sep 25 17:20:50 UTC 2012 i686
Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-3.0.0-26-generic root=UUID=99e5d3f4-840b-4fae-8387-2c6341b635d5 ro quiet splash vt.handoff=7
Build Date: 19 October 2011  05:09:41AM
xorg-server 2:1.10.4-1ubuntu4.2 (For technical support please see http://www.ubuntu.com/support) 
Current version of pixman: 0.24.4
	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
	to make sure that you have the latest version.
```

says you are in fact still running Oneiric.  Precise would say:


```
X.Org X Server 1.11.3
Release Date: 2011-12-16
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.42-23-generic x86_64 Ubuntu
Current Operating System: Linux dave-p6520y 3.2.0-33-generic #52-Ubuntu SMP Thu Oct 18 16:29:15 UTC 2012 x86_64
Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-33-generic root=UUID=707a7d2a-9203-4f64-bd82-c297a4e14222 ro quiet splash vt.handoff=7
Build Date: 29 August 2012  12:12:33AM
xorg-server 2:1.11.4-0ubuntu10.8 (For technical support please see http://www.ubuntu.com/support) 
Current version of pixman: 0.24.4
	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
	to make sure that you have the latest version.
```

Notice the newer X Server and kernel.



> I have to start writing things that look iffy to me from now on.


I tend to copy and paste the output after configure, make, and make install into a text file so I can look at it if there is a problem.  If not I just delete it later.

I have no idea what is going on with your system or what happened.

In Dash enter 'details' and click on it.  Or go to Details in System Settings.  In Overview what release does it say?

----------


## Tvet

Ah, it seems my Ubuntu is making things harder for you considering that I should mention that I do not have Unity in use so I can't access Dash.  My desktop is laid out in GNOME Classic.  I don't suppose their's a way to access my Dash in some other way?

I would use my system settings, but as I said before the app just shows momentarily at the bottom trying to open but then disappearing so that's a no go as well.

I don't suppose their's a way to access this through terminal is there?

----------


## Favux

We already did the cli version.  You should be able to use the Ubuntu About or go through System Settings or Control Panel or whatever.

What I'm trying to find out is if your system somehow did a partial upgrade.  Say only the Desktop since you still have the Oneiric X Server and kernel.  Which doesn't make sense either way.

The kernel I could see because maybe a Grub update didn't happen so Grub is still pointing to the wrong kernel.  To fix that you'd just run:


```
sudo update-grub
```

But that doesn't explain the X Server.

You should probably look in /var/log/apt at history.log or maybe the first compressed one although I doubt you've been doing many updates.  Maybe that will tell you what happened.

I assume you've been rebooting.  Are you dual booting?  If so then the Grub menu should show what kernel you are booting into, which currently is 3.0.  Is there a 3.2 kernel (Precise) available?  If not dual booting using the left shift key during boot is suppose to bring up the menu.

Also at the log in screen have you tried clicking on the cog and selecting what Desktop you want to start and see if that does anything?

----------


## Tvet

I've done a dual rebooting and had the 3.0 kernerl to choose from but no 3.2.  I've also tried clicking the clog next to the log in but I'm only offered GNOME, GNOME classic, GNOME classic (no effects), Ubuntu, Ubuntu 2D, and User Defined Session.

I've been thinking though.
Is there a way to just make my Ubuntu completely an Oneiric or Precise, even at the expense of my tablet not being read?  I would in all honesty rather have a fully functioning Ubuntu (even if it does defeat the purpose of being here).

----------


## Favux

Burn a live CD of Oneiric or live DVD of Precise and reinstall.  With luck that won't overwrite any files you have.  Otherwise you'll need to back them up, should anyway.

You can get your tablet working on either one.  With Precise if you want to update xf86-input-wacom you need to use the frankenserver patch:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...postcount=1034

----------


## Favux

*HOW TO UPDATE*

*Linuxwacom's input-wacom*- the USB kernel module/driver
Currently *input-wacom-0.15.0* (released 11-15-12). Adds Cintiq 22HD (2.6.30+, 2.6.36+, 2.6.38+, 3.7+; Touch Finger: 2.6.38+, 3.7+). Adds 3 new tablet PC's: 0x4001 (2.6.30+), 0x100 (2.6.38+, 3.7+), 0x101 (2.6.38+, 3.7+). Introduces a new tree for Linux 3.7+ and brings it and the 2.6.38 tree in sync with the driver present in Dmitry's current 'next' branch.
*Xorg's xf86-input-wacom* - the X driver
Currently *xf86-input-wacom 0.18.0* (released 10-29-12). Adds three new multi-touch (MT) ISDv4 (tablet PC) devices (E5, 100, 101). Support for the Cintiq 24HD touch, no input device grab by default (allowing tools like evtest to work within X), and support for XI2.2 multitouch (providing applications with position data for every hardware-tracked finger). It should be noted that the internal gesture recognizer consumes all the multitouch events at the moment. If you'd like the events to be passed along to applications (e.g. if your desktop environment supports multitouch gestures or you have software like "touchegg" installed), disable gesture recognizer by running `xsetwacom set TOUCH_DEVICE gesture off`. There is a known regression affecting the puck (Wacom tablet mouse i.e. Graphire and Bamboo) from 0.17.0 which was discovered very late in the RC and which could not be resolved in time for this release, see: https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=56536

*Warning*:
Ubuntu has customized their input ABI (X Server 1.11 and 1.12 hybrid) and it is no longer compatible with some upstream packages including xf86-input-wacom. Consequently if you compile xf86-input-wacom in *Precise* it will cause your system to not start if you have your BambooPT plugged in, or to crash/freeze if you plug it in after it has started. You need to patch xf86-input-wacom to make it compatible.

*Instructions for xf86-input-wacom in Precise*:
Follow the HOW TO as normal until you get to the ./configure --prefix=/usr or ./autogen.sh --prefix=/usr command. Stop there and don't enter it. If using xf86-input-wacom-0.17.0 or earlier download the *build_against_frankenserver.patch* attached to post #1034 onto your Desktop.  If using xf86-input-wacom-0.17.0 or earlier download the attached *build_against_frankenserver_for0.18.patch* below.  Rename it from build_against_frankenserver.patch.txt to build_against_frankenserver.patch or build_against_frankenserver_for0.18.patch. Apply the patch with a -p1 strip:


```
patch -p1 < ~/Desktop/build_against_frankenserver.patch

(or for xf86-input-wacom-0.18.0 and later)
patch -p1 < ~/Desktop/build_against_frankenserver_for0.18.patch
```

You should see this output:



> patching file src/wcmValidateDevice.c
> patching file test/fake-symbols.c
> patching file test/fake-symbols.h


After you see it you can proceed with ./configure --prefix=/usr or ./autogen.sh --prefix=/usr and the rest of the commands.

----------


## finesse98

Hello.

I've been having problems with my Bamboo Pen & Touch (CTH-460). The touch gestures work; I have no problems with that. On the other hand, the pen is not functioning properly. This has happened within the last week and a half. Before, the pen worked just fine. In the meantime, I upgraded from 12.04 to 12.10, but the problems persist.

The pen is recognized, but when I hover it within a half an inch of my tablet, the pointer ping pongs side to side and then doesn't really follow the movements of the stylus.

When I touch the pen to the tablet, the pointer jumps back and forth (side to side within a two inch space). Then it goes wild, jumping across my desktop and opening random programs from my launcher. It seems to prefer to jump to one side of the desktop, though it's overall pretty random.

I'm using Ubuntu 12.10 (3.5.0-19 generic). I've been searching, but the ones experiencing problems similar to mine seems to have theirs fixed by updates.

Thank you.

----------


## Favux

Hi finesse98,

Welcome to Ubuntu forums!


Because it happens in two different releases I'm suspecting a hardware problem.  Do you have Windows or OS X available?  If so does it happen in there?

First thing to check is the usb cable.  Make sure the connections are secure and also try another usb port.  Try not to use a hub when diagnosing.

If that isn't it the likely culprit is the pen.  If the pen was banged up somehow the antennae in it may have been damaged.

----------


## finesse98

> Hi finesse98,
> 
> Welcome to Ubuntu forums!
> 
> 
> Because it happens in two different releases I'm suspecting a hardware problem.  Do you have Windows or OS X available?  If so does it happen in there?
> 
> First thing to check is the usb cable.  Make sure the connections are secure and also try another usb port.  Try not to use a hub when diagnosing.
> 
> If that isn't it the likely culprit is the pen.  If the pen was banged up somehow the antennae in it may have been damaged.


I got a hold of a laptop with Windows 7 and since it does the same exact thing (only in slow motion) it seems to a broken stylus. I will replace. I hope it can be replaced.

Thanks so much.

----------


## Favux

Sure you can replace it.  Make sure it is the right pen for your tablet.  Should be in the spec.s that came in the box.  Different tablets require different pens.

----------


## Kalashnikoffee

Thank. You. Sir.

----------


## potiphera

I followed the instructions in this thread and got everything working (I have a few posts in the thread starting here), but now when I try to configure the input devices in Inkscape and GIMP, I don't see "stylus" anywhere, and none of the other input device settings affect my tablet. It's been a few months since I got it working, so something may have gotten messed up in an update, but I'm not completely discounting the possibility that I'm forgetting some obvious step. How should I diagnose and fix the problem? The tablet still shows up in lsusb when connected, and wacom still shows up when I enter lsmod | grep wacom (although it's listed in red -- is this significant?). I'm also getting a bunch of messages in .xsession-errors regarding the Wacom device on startup. Is that relevant?

----------


## Favux

Hi potiphera,

If you got a kernel update you need to recompile input-wacom against the new kernel.  Could that be it?

What's the output of *xinput list* in a terminal?



> I'm also getting a bunch of messages in .xsession-errors regarding the Wacom device on startup. Is that relevant?


Would need to see one or more of the error messages.

----------


## earendil02

I'm very sorry but I'm not able to let my brand new Bamboo Manga (CTH-470/K) work on Ubuntu 10.04. I followed every step of you instructions, got no errors (except a warning in a make: "nothing to do for input **all" or something similar), but when I plug my tablet it doesn't interact at all with my laptop. It should work, since it does in Windows 7 and the led lights up and changes colour when I try the pen. I'm pretty desperate, since I don't want to switch to windows every time I want to use my tablet... :'(
Ah, when I try the command "lsmod | grep wacom" I get absolutely no output, so I assume my tablet isn't recognized at all.
Hope you'll help me soon!! Thank you in advance

----------


## Favux

Hi earendil02,

Let's assume everything went OK and the issue is the new Wacom kernel module/driver wacom.ko isn't autoloading for you.

Edit the modules file in /etc:


```
gksudo gedit /etc/modules
```

There is probably already a list of several modules in it.  Add *wacom* after the last module.  Save and reboot.  The tablet should work if that was the problem and *wacom* will now show up in *lsmod*.

----------


## earendil02

Thank you very much for the quick answer!  :Smile: 
Now the output of lsmod is:

```
$lsmod | grep wacom
wacom                  29661  0
```

but I still have no interaction between tablet and laptop  :Sad: 
So I believe something went wrong during the installation of the driver, even if I didn't notice anytiìhing (except that warning).
Should I try to redo all the procedure or is there any method to check what went wrong??
Thank you again!  :Smile: 

Edit:
This is the content of /etc/modules:

```
# /etc/modules: kernel modules to load at boot time.
#
# This file contains the names of kernel modules that should be loaded
# at boot time, one per line. Lines beginning with "#" are ignored.

lp
wacom
```

----------


## Favux

Good, so the autoloading problem is fixed.



> Should I try to redo all the procedure or is there any method to check what went wrong??


Let's check first.  In the unpacked input-wacom folder there is a folder labeled 2.6.30.  Open that and see if you now see *wacom.ko* in it.  Do you?  If you do right click on it and choose Properties, it will have the date you compiled it.

If it is there you now want to check the location in your system files where it should have been copied to.  That will be:  /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/input/tablet.  Where `uname -r` is your current kernel.  You can get that by running the command in a terminal:


```
uname -r
```

Anyway there should be a *wacom.ko* in the /tablet directory.  Right click on it and check in Properties if it has the same date as your newly compiled wacom.ko.  My guess from the size is it does not and instead you still have the default non-working *wacom.ko* that came with the kernel.

----------


## earendil02

> Right click on it and check in Properties if it has the same date as your newly compiled wacom.ko.


Unfortunately date and hour correspond...

----------


## Favux

Hmm.  So it should be a working wacom.ko.  Did you use the version of input-wacom in the HOW TO or the updated version in post #1081?  Either should work.  Sometimes a couple of reboots helps things shake out.

If you have a working wacom.ko then the problem is likely with xf86-input-wacom.  Did you do part II.?  If not you might want to check with Software Center or Synaptic Package Manager whether or not you have the xserver-xorg-input-wacom package installed.

----------


## earendil02

I used the version in the first post, and rebooted a LOT of times  :Wink: 
Anyway I think I did part II, in fact using Software Center xserver-xorg-input-wacom results installed.

----------


## Favux

Whats the output of:


```
xsetwacom -V
```

in a terminal?

----------


## earendil02

> Whats the output of:
> 
> 
> ```
> xsetwacom -V
> ```
> 
> in a terminal?




```
$ xsetwacom -V
0.18.99
```

----------


## Favux

Well shoot that looks like you have the most recent.

Just to make sure you understand, with the recent input-wacoms you no longer need to use the patch described in the appendix, correct?  You haven't told me the version which is why I mention it.

----------


## earendil02

No, I didn't patched anything, and just entered the command in a terminal and posted the result...  :Smile:

----------


## Favux

As far as I can tell it should be working.

Try redoing part I./input-wacom this time using input-wacom-0.16.0, which was released a week ago.

If that doesn't work I just got a CTH-470 to investigate >2FG multitouch in Precise.  I could see if something is going on in Lucid.  I hadn't planned to start fooling around with it right away, but I suppose I could try to move things up.

----------


## earendil02

Thank you very very very very very much!!!  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:  I try immediately and'll let you know the results...  :Smile:

----------


## earendil02

I completed the part I


> Install input-wacom-0.13.0's wacom.ko


replacing "input-wacom-0.13.0.tar.bz2" with "input-wacom-0.16.0.tar.bz2" in the wget and tar commands, and consequently entered "cd input-wacom-0.16.0" instead of  "cd input-wacom-0.13.0". I got absolutely no errors in this part.

After reboot though the tablet didn't work as before, getting


```
$ lsmod | grep wacom
wacom                  29661  0
```

 when checking the module.

So I jumped to step b) of part 


> II. Install Xorg's xf86-input-wacom tar or clone the git repository for Lucid, Maverick, Natty, & Oneiric


.
All goes ok until "make", then I get (I worked in an empty directory named Bamboo instead in Desktop as indicated in the post since the beginning of the re-installation procedure):


```
~/Bamboo/util-macros-1.8.0$ make
make: Nessuna operazione da eseguire per "all".
```

(translation: no operation to execute for "all")
I stopped here for this step, and tried step a), but this time checking out better the output of command "make" I noticed a lot of warnings and "errors" like that just mentioned. Here's the whole output:


```
~/Bamboo/xf86-input-wacom-0.15.0$ make
make  all-recursive
make[1]: ingresso nella directory "/home/earendil/Bamboo/xf86-input-wacom-0.15.0"
Making all in conf
make[2]: ingresso nella directory "/home/earendil/Bamboo/xf86-input-wacom-0.15.0/conf"
make[2]: Nessuna operazione da eseguire per "all".
make[2]: uscita dalla directory "/home/earendil/Bamboo/xf86-input-wacom-0.15.0/conf"
Making all in doc
make[2]: ingresso nella directory "/home/earendil/Bamboo/xf86-input-wacom-0.15.0/doc"
make[2]: Nessuna operazione da eseguire per "all".
make[2]: uscita dalla directory "/home/earendil/Bamboo/xf86-input-wacom-0.15.0/doc"
Making all in src
make[2]: ingresso nella directory "/home/earendil/Bamboo/xf86-input-wacom-0.15.0/src"
  CC       xf86Wacom.lo
In file included from /usr/include/xorg/scrnintstr.h:58,
                 from /usr/include/xorg/xf86str.h:39,
                 from /usr/include/xorg/xf86.h:46,
                 from ../src/xf86Wacom.h:33,
                 from ../src/xf86Wacom.c:46:
/usr/include/xorg/dix.h:518: warning: redundant redeclaration of 'ffs'
../src/xf86Wacom.c: In function 'wcmInitAxes':
../src/xf86Wacom.c:152: warning: passing argument 1 of 'XIGetKnownProperty' discards qualifiers from pointer target type
/usr/include/xorg/exevents.h:104: note: expected 'char *' but argument is of type 'const char *'
../src/xf86Wacom.c:171: warning: passing argument 1 of 'XIGetKnownProperty' discards qualifiers from pointer target type
/usr/include/xorg/exevents.h:104: note: expected 'char *' but argument is of type 'const char *'
../src/xf86Wacom.c:198: warning: passing argument 1 of 'XIGetKnownProperty' discards qualifiers from pointer target type
/usr/include/xorg/exevents.h:104: note: expected 'char *' but argument is of type 'const char *'
../src/xf86Wacom.c:226: warning: passing argument 1 of 'XIGetKnownProperty' discards qualifiers from pointer target type
/usr/include/xorg/exevents.h:104: note: expected 'char *' but argument is of type 'const char *'
../src/xf86Wacom.c:242: warning: passing argument 1 of 'XIGetKnownProperty' discards qualifiers from pointer target type
/usr/include/xorg/exevents.h:104: note: expected 'char *' but argument is of type 'const char *'
../src/xf86Wacom.c:263: warning: passing argument 1 of 'XIGetKnownProperty' discards qualifiers from pointer target type
/usr/include/xorg/exevents.h:104: note: expected 'char *' but argument is of type 'const char *'
../src/xf86Wacom.c:279: warning: passing argument 1 of 'XIGetKnownProperty' discards qualifiers from pointer target type
/usr/include/xorg/exevents.h:104: note: expected 'char *' but argument is of type 'const char *'
../src/xf86Wacom.c:300: warning: passing argument 1 of 'XIGetKnownProperty' discards qualifiers from pointer target type
/usr/include/xorg/exevents.h:104: note: expected 'char *' but argument is of type 'const char *'
../src/xf86Wacom.c:308: warning: passing argument 1 of 'XIGetKnownProperty' discards qualifiers from pointer target type
/usr/include/xorg/exevents.h:104: note: expected 'char *' but argument is of type 'const char *'
  CC       wcmCommon.lo
In file included from /usr/include/xorg/scrnintstr.h:58,
                 from /usr/include/xorg/xf86str.h:39,
                 from /usr/include/xorg/xf86.h:46,
                 from ../src/xf86Wacom.h:33,
                 from ../src/wcmCommon.c:24:
/usr/include/xorg/dix.h:518: warning: redundant redeclaration of 'ffs'
../src/wcmCommon.c: In function 'getScrollDelta':
../src/wcmCommon.c:333: warning: cast from function call of type 'double' to non-matching type 'int'
../src/wcmCommon.c:334: warning: cast from function call of type 'double' to non-matching type 'int'
../src/wcmCommon.c:335: warning: cast from function call of type 'double' to non-matching type 'int'
  CC       wcmConfig.lo
In file included from /usr/include/xorg/scrnintstr.h:58,
                 from /usr/include/xorg/xf86str.h:39,
                 from /usr/include/xorg/xf86.h:46,
                 from ../src/xf86Wacom.h:33,
                 from ../src/wcmConfig.c:24:
/usr/include/xorg/dix.h:518: warning: redundant redeclaration of 'ffs'
../src/wcmConfig.c: In function 'wcmSetType':
../src/wcmConfig.c:145: warning: assignment discards qualifiers from pointer target type
../src/wcmConfig.c:154: warning: assignment discards qualifiers from pointer target type
../src/wcmConfig.c:158: warning: assignment discards qualifiers from pointer target type
../src/wcmConfig.c:162: warning: assignment discards qualifiers from pointer target type
../src/wcmConfig.c:166: warning: assignment discards qualifiers from pointer target type
../src/wcmConfig.c: At top level:
../src/wcmConfig.c:212: warning: initialization discards qualifiers from pointer target type
../src/wcmConfig.c:212: warning: initialization discards qualifiers from pointer target type
../src/wcmConfig.c:213: warning: initialization discards qualifiers from pointer target type
../src/wcmConfig.c:213: warning: initialization discards qualifiers from pointer target type
../src/wcmConfig.c:214: warning: initialization discards qualifiers from pointer target type
../src/wcmConfig.c:214: warning: initialization discards qualifiers from pointer target type
../src/wcmConfig.c:215: warning: initialization discards qualifiers from pointer target type
../src/wcmConfig.c:215: warning: initialization discards qualifiers from pointer target type
../src/wcmConfig.c:216: warning: initialization discards qualifiers from pointer target type
../src/wcmConfig.c:216: warning: initialization discards qualifiers from pointer target type
../src/wcmConfig.c:217: warning: initialization discards qualifiers from pointer target type
../src/wcmConfig.c:217: warning: initialization discards qualifiers from pointer target type
../src/wcmConfig.c: In function 'wcmIsHotpluggedDevice':
../src/wcmConfig.c:442: warning: passing argument 3 of 'xf86CheckStrOption' discards qualifiers from pointer target type
/usr/include/xorg/xf86Opt.h:77: note: expected 'char *' but argument is of type 'const char *'
../src/wcmConfig.c: At top level:
../src/wcmConfig.c:601: warning: initialization discards qualifiers from pointer target type
  CC       wcmISDV4.lo
In file included from /usr/include/xorg/scrnintstr.h:58,
                 from /usr/include/xorg/xf86str.h:39,
                 from /usr/include/xorg/xf86.h:46,
                 from ../src/xf86Wacom.h:33,
                 from ../src/wcmISDV4.c:24:
/usr/include/xorg/dix.h:518: warning: redundant redeclaration of 'ffs'
../src/wcmISDV4.c: In function 'wcmSerialValidate':
../src/wcmISDV4.c:167: warning: declaration of 'n' shadows a previous local
../src/wcmISDV4.c:161: warning: shadowed declaration is here
../src/wcmISDV4.c: In function 'model_from_sysfs':
../src/wcmISDV4.c:980: warning: format not a string literal, argument types not checked
../src/wcmISDV4.c: In function 'isdv4ProbeKeys':
../src/wcmISDV4.c:1022: warning: format not a string literal, argument types not checked
  CC       wcmFilter.lo
In file included from /usr/include/xorg/scrnintstr.h:58,
                 from /usr/include/xorg/xf86str.h:39,
                 from /usr/include/xorg/xf86.h:46,
                 from ../src/xf86Wacom.h:33,
                 from ../src/wcmFilter.c:25:
/usr/include/xorg/dix.h:518: warning: redundant redeclaration of 'ffs'
../src/wcmFilter.c: In function 'wcmCheckPressureCurveValues':
../src/wcmFilter.c:44: warning: declaration of 'y0' shadows a global declaration
/usr/include/bits/mathcalls.h:241: warning: shadowed declaration is here
../src/wcmFilter.c:44: warning: declaration of 'y1' shadows a global declaration
/usr/include/bits/mathcalls.h:242: warning: shadowed declaration is here
../src/wcmFilter.c: In function 'wcmSetPressureCurve':
../src/wcmFilter.c:54: warning: declaration of 'y0' shadows a global declaration
/usr/include/bits/mathcalls.h:241: warning: shadowed declaration is here
../src/wcmFilter.c:55: warning: declaration of 'y1' shadows a global declaration
/usr/include/bits/mathcalls.h:242: warning: shadowed declaration is here
../src/wcmFilter.c: In function 'filterNearestPoint':
../src/wcmFilter.c:94: warning: declaration of 'y0' shadows a global declaration
/usr/include/bits/mathcalls.h:241: warning: shadowed declaration is here
../src/wcmFilter.c:94: warning: declaration of 'y1' shadows a global declaration
/usr/include/bits/mathcalls.h:242: warning: shadowed declaration is here
../src/wcmFilter.c: In function 'filterOnLine':
../src/wcmFilter.c:125: warning: declaration of 'y0' shadows a global declaration
/usr/include/bits/mathcalls.h:241: warning: shadowed declaration is here
../src/wcmFilter.c:125: warning: declaration of 'y1' shadows a global declaration
/usr/include/bits/mathcalls.h:242: warning: shadowed declaration is here
../src/wcmFilter.c: In function 'filterCurveToLine':
../src/wcmFilter.c:134: warning: declaration of 'y0' shadows a global declaration
/usr/include/bits/mathcalls.h:241: warning: shadowed declaration is here
../src/wcmFilter.c:135: warning: declaration of 'y1' shadows a global declaration
/usr/include/bits/mathcalls.h:242: warning: shadowed declaration is here
../src/wcmFilter.c: In function 'filterLine':
../src/wcmFilter.c:167: warning: declaration of 'y0' shadows a global declaration
/usr/include/bits/mathcalls.h:241: warning: shadowed declaration is here
../src/wcmFilter.c:167: warning: declaration of 'y1' shadows a global declaration
/usr/include/bits/mathcalls.h:242: warning: shadowed declaration is here
  CC       wcmUSB.lo
In file included from /usr/include/xorg/scrnintstr.h:58,
                 from /usr/include/xorg/xf86str.h:39,
                 from /usr/include/xorg/xf86.h:46,
                 from ../src/xf86Wacom.h:33,
                 from ../src/wcmUSB.c:24:
/usr/include/xorg/dix.h:518: warning: redundant redeclaration of 'ffs'
../src/wcmUSB.c: In function 'usbWcmGetRanges':
../src/wcmUSB.c:459: warning: declaration of 'abs' shadows a global declaration
/usr/include/stdlib.h:766: warning: shadowed declaration is here
../src/wcmUSB.c: In function 'usbInitToolType':
../src/wcmUSB.c:1376: warning: cast discards qualifiers from pointer target type
../src/wcmUSB.c: In function 'usbGenericTouchscreenQuirks':
../src/wcmUSB.c:1644: warning: declaration of 'abs' shadows a global declaration
/usr/include/stdlib.h:766: warning: shadowed declaration is here
../src/wcmUSB.c: In function 'usbProbeKeys':
../src/wcmUSB.c:1675: warning: declaration of 'abs' shadows a global declaration
/usr/include/stdlib.h:766: warning: shadowed declaration is here
  CC       wcmXCommand.lo
In file included from /usr/include/xorg/scrnintstr.h:58,
                 from /usr/include/xorg/xf86str.h:39,
                 from /usr/include/xorg/xf86.h:46,
                 from ../src/xf86Wacom.h:33,
                 from ../src/wcmXCommand.c:24:
/usr/include/xorg/dix.h:518: warning: redundant redeclaration of 'ffs'
../src/wcmXCommand.c: In function 'InitWcmDeviceProperties':
../src/wcmXCommand.c:175: warning: passing argument 2 of 'InitWcmAtom' discards qualifiers from pointer target type
../src/wcmXCommand.c:121: note: expected 'char *' but argument is of type 'const char *'
../src/wcmXCommand.c:179: warning: passing argument 2 of 'InitWcmAtom' discards qualifiers from pointer target type
../src/wcmXCommand.c:121: note: expected 'char *' but argument is of type 'const char *'
../src/wcmXCommand.c:186: warning: passing argument 2 of 'InitWcmAtom' discards qualifiers from pointer target type
../src/wcmXCommand.c:121: note: expected 'char *' but argument is of type 'const char *'
../src/wcmXCommand.c:194: warning: passing argument 2 of 'InitWcmAtom' discards qualifiers from pointer target type
../src/wcmXCommand.c:121: note: expected 'char *' but argument is of type 'const char *'
../src/wcmXCommand.c:197: warning: passing argument 2 of 'InitWcmAtom' discards qualifiers from pointer target type
../src/wcmXCommand.c:121: note: expected 'char *' but argument is of type 'const char *'
../src/wcmXCommand.c:201: warning: passing argument 2 of 'InitWcmAtom' discards qualifiers from pointer target type
../src/wcmXCommand.c:121: note: expected 'char *' but argument is of type 'const char *'
../src/wcmXCommand.c:205: warning: passing argument 2 of 'InitWcmAtom' discards qualifiers from pointer target type
../src/wcmXCommand.c:121: note: expected 'char *' but argument is of type 'const char *'
../src/wcmXCommand.c:209: warning: passing argument 2 of 'InitWcmAtom' discards qualifiers from pointer target type
../src/wcmXCommand.c:121: note: expected 'char *' but argument is of type 'const char *'
../src/wcmXCommand.c:212: warning: passing argument 2 of 'InitWcmAtom' discards qualifiers from pointer target type
../src/wcmXCommand.c:121: note: expected 'char *' but argument is of type 'const char *'
../src/wcmXCommand.c:216: warning: passing argument 2 of 'InitWcmAtom' discards qualifiers from pointer target type
../src/wcmXCommand.c:121: note: expected 'char *' but argument is of type 'const char *'
../src/wcmXCommand.c:220: warning: passing argument 2 of 'InitWcmAtom' discards qualifiers from pointer target type
../src/wcmXCommand.c:121: note: expected 'char *' but argument is of type 'const char *'
../src/wcmXCommand.c:225: warning: passing argument 2 of 'InitWcmAtom' discards qualifiers from pointer target type
../src/wcmXCommand.c:121: note: expected 'char *' but argument is of type 'const char *'
../src/wcmXCommand.c:228: warning: passing argument 2 of 'InitWcmAtom' discards qualifiers from pointer target type
../src/wcmXCommand.c:121: note: expected 'char *' but argument is of type 'const char *'
../src/wcmXCommand.c:234: warning: passing argument 2 of 'InitWcmAtom' discards qualifiers from pointer target type
../src/wcmXCommand.c:121: note: expected 'char *' but argument is of type 'const char *'
../src/wcmXCommand.c:238: warning: passing argument 2 of 'InitWcmAtom' discards qualifiers from pointer target type
../src/wcmXCommand.c:121: note: expected 'char *' but argument is of type 'const char *'
../src/wcmXCommand.c:244: warning: passing argument 2 of 'InitWcmAtom' discards qualifiers from pointer target type
../src/wcmXCommand.c:121: note: expected 'char *' but argument is of type 'const char *'
../src/wcmXCommand.c:249: warning: passing argument 2 of 'InitWcmAtom' discards qualifiers from pointer target type
../src/wcmXCommand.c:121: note: expected 'char *' but argument is of type 'const char *'
../src/wcmXCommand.c:254: warning: passing argument 2 of 'InitWcmAtom' discards qualifiers from pointer target type
../src/wcmXCommand.c:121: note: expected 'char *' but argument is of type 'const char *'
  CC       wcmValidateDevice.lo
In file included from /usr/include/xorg/scrnintstr.h:58,
                 from /usr/include/xorg/xf86str.h:39,
                 from /usr/include/xorg/xf86.h:46,
                 from ../src/xf86Wacom.h:33,
                 from ../src/wcmValidateDevice.c:23:
/usr/include/xorg/dix.h:518: warning: redundant redeclaration of 'ffs'
../src/wcmValidateDevice.c: In function 'wcmCheckSource':
../src/wcmValidateDevice.c:37: warning: passing argument 3 of 'xf86CheckStrOption' discards qualifiers from pointer target type
/usr/include/xorg/xf86Opt.h:77: note: expected 'char *' but argument is of type 'const char *'
../src/wcmValidateDevice.c:52: warning: passing argument 3 of 'xf86CheckStrOption' discards qualifiers from pointer target type
/usr/include/xorg/xf86Opt.h:77: note: expected 'char *' but argument is of type 'const char *'
../src/wcmValidateDevice.c: In function 'wcmIsDuplicate':
../src/wcmValidateDevice.c:85: warning: passing argument 3 of 'xf86CheckStrOption' discards qualifiers from pointer target type
/usr/include/xorg/xf86Opt.h:77: note: expected 'char *' but argument is of type 'const char *'
../src/wcmValidateDevice.c: In function 'wcmIsAValidType':
../src/wcmValidateDevice.c:139: warning: passing argument 3 of 'xf86CheckStrOption' discards qualifiers from pointer target type
/usr/include/xorg/xf86Opt.h:77: note: expected 'char *' but argument is of type 'const char *'
../src/wcmValidateDevice.c: In function 'wcmOptionDupConvert':
../src/wcmValidateDevice.c:357: warning: declaration of 'basename' shadows a global declaration
/usr/include/string.h:604: warning: shadowed declaration is here
../src/wcmValidateDevice.c: In function 'wcmQueueHotplug':
../src/wcmValidateDevice.c:490: warning: declaration of 'basename' shadows a global declaration
/usr/include/string.h:604: warning: shadowed declaration is here
../src/wcmValidateDevice.c: In function 'wcmHotplugSerials':
../src/wcmValidateDevice.c:514: warning: declaration of 'basename' shadows a global declaration
/usr/include/string.h:604: warning: shadowed declaration is here
../src/wcmValidateDevice.c: In function 'wcmHotplugOthers':
../src/wcmValidateDevice.c:540: warning: declaration of 'basename' shadows a global declaration
/usr/include/string.h:604: warning: shadowed declaration is here
../src/wcmValidateDevice.c: In function 'wcmNeedAutoHotplug':
../src/wcmValidateDevice.c:575: warning: passing argument 3 of 'xf86CheckStrOption' discards qualifiers from pointer target type
/usr/include/xorg/xf86Opt.h:77: note: expected 'char *' but argument is of type 'const char *'
../src/wcmValidateDevice.c: In function 'wcmParseSerials':
../src/wcmValidateDevice.c:673: warning: assignment discards qualifiers from pointer target type
../src/wcmValidateDevice.c: In function 'wcmPreInitParseOptions':
../src/wcmValidateDevice.c:799: warning: passing argument 3 of 'xf86SetStrOption' discards qualifiers from pointer target type
/usr/include/xorg/xf86Opt.h:73: note: expected 'char *' but argument is of type 'const char *'
../src/wcmValidateDevice.c:802: warning: declaration of 'b' shadows a previous local
../src/wcmValidateDevice.c:709: warning: shadowed declaration is here
  CC       wcmTouchFilter.lo
In file included from /usr/include/xorg/scrnintstr.h:58,
                 from /usr/include/xorg/xf86str.h:39,
                 from /usr/include/xorg/xf86.h:46,
                 from ../src/xf86Wacom.h:33,
                 from ../src/wcmTouchFilter.c:24:
/usr/include/xorg/dix.h:518: warning: redundant redeclaration of 'ffs'
  CCLD     wacom_drv.la
make[2]: uscita dalla directory "/home/earendil/Bamboo/xf86-input-wacom-0.15.0/src"
Making all in man
make[2]: ingresso nella directory "/home/earendil/Bamboo/xf86-input-wacom-0.15.0/man"
  GEN      wacom.4
  GEN      xsetwacom.1
make[2]: uscita dalla directory "/home/earendil/Bamboo/xf86-input-wacom-0.15.0/man"
Making all in include
make[2]: ingresso nella directory "/home/earendil/Bamboo/xf86-input-wacom-0.15.0/include"
make[2]: Nessuna operazione da eseguire per "all".
make[2]: uscita dalla directory "/home/earendil/Bamboo/xf86-input-wacom-0.15.0/include"
Making all in tools
make[2]: ingresso nella directory "/home/earendil/Bamboo/xf86-input-wacom-0.15.0/tools"
  CC       xsetwacom.o
  CCLD     xsetwacom
  CC       isdv4-serial-debugger.o
  CCLD     isdv4-serial-debugger
make[2]: uscita dalla directory "/home/earendil/Bamboo/xf86-input-wacom-0.15.0/tools"
Making all in test
make[2]: ingresso nella directory "/home/earendil/Bamboo/xf86-input-wacom-0.15.0/test"
make[2]: Nessuna operazione da eseguire per "all".
make[2]: uscita dalla directory "/home/earendil/Bamboo/xf86-input-wacom-0.15.0/test"
make[2]: ingresso nella directory "/home/earendil/Bamboo/xf86-input-wacom-0.15.0"
make[2]: Nessuna operazione da eseguire per "all-am".
make[2]: uscita dalla directory "/home/earendil/Bamboo/xf86-input-wacom-0.15.0"
make[1]: uscita dalla directory "/home/earendil/Bamboo/xf86-input-wacom-0.15.0"
```

I don't know what to do now, and of course my table still does not interact with my laptop.
Hope you understand what's wrong!!

----------


## Favux

Well the warnings can be because of stuff they've introduced and maybe not yet making appropriate adjustments in the Make file.  Usually they can be ignored.  As long as there are no errors or fatal errors the wacom.ko should compile and be in the 2.6.30 folder.  The main thing is when you run the copy (cp) command to put the new wacom.ko in place is whether it works or not.  If it just returns to the prompt it did otherwise it will give a stat error.

What I'm confused about is the output says input-wacom-0.15.0 and I thought you were now using 0.16.0.

Given the version of xf86-input-wacom you have as soon as you have a working wacom.ko in place and reboot the tablet should work.  I don't think that is true of the default xf86-input-wacom (wacom_drv.so) that came with Lucid but Chris changed the later ones so any model BambooPT would be recognized without having to add them explicitly to xf86-input-wacom.

----------


## earendil02

> What I'm confused about is the output says input-wacom-0.15.0 and I thought you were now using 0.16.0


I didn't notice this, I fixed the numbers and redid all the passages in part II (rebooting twice) but nothing changed (in terms of input-response).
Now I don't know what else to try...

----------


## earendil02

Strange fact: I checked again the version and it's changed downward!


```
$ xsetwacom -V
0.16.0
```

Before it was 0.18.99 (??)
May it be somehow significant??

----------


## Favux

Well my guess is something is going wrong with input-wacom but right now I can't tell what.  I'm not seeing a show stopper Error in the output you are showing me.  You have me wondering now if there is a problem with third generation support for the 2.6.32 kernel.

I think I'll need to look at this with my 470.  One thing to mention is when you recompile using the same input-wacom folder you can start fresh by running *make clean* when you change directory into the input-wacom folder.  Sometimes a previous compile can interfere and so you want to clean it out.


Edit:  Well it looks like maybe you compiled xf86-input-wacom-0.16.0 thinking it was input-wacom-0.16.0.  And that's why it changed downward.   :Smile:

----------


## earendil02

Thank you again for your help and dedication... I will try later to redo everything using "make clean", but I haven't many expectations... I hope this problem will be solved soon, meanwhile I'll use the tablet under windows (sigh) and maybe I'll study more for university  :Wink: 
Anyway I'll keep you up to date...
Thank you again!!  :Smile:

----------


## earendil02

I tried redoing all the passages using "make clean" instead of "make" and using every time the most recent packages available at linuxwacom, but nothing changed. So I tried to follow the alternate instructions decribed in this post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...12&postcount=1, but even this didn't worked.
I rebooted at least 7-8 times, but my tablet does not work.
A doubt arises: in the instructions linked above it's said:



> To verify the linuxwacom kernel module is present in the correct location:
> 
> 
> ```
> modinfo -n wacom
> ```


I tried obtaining:


```
$ modinfo -n wacom
/lib/modules/2.6.32-45-generic/updates/dkms/wacom.ko
```

I thought the correct path should have been "/lib/modules/2.6.32-45-generic/kernel/drivers/input/tablet/", since I copied the driver there, so maybe this is a possible error. But since I don't know much about how drivers really work and where they're stored, I simply report this fact to you, hoping you'll explain me.
Thank you again!  :Smile:

----------


## Favux

Ah, oops.   :Redface:   I should have asked you this before.

Did you by any chance install a Wacom driver PPA at some earlier point?  If so do you remember which one?

----------


## earendil02

I'm not shure 100%, but I think I did... checking with Software Center (searching "wacom") I found I have "wacom-dkms" and "xserver-xorg-input-wacom" installed, and I think the first one is PPA...

----------


## Favux

Is this maybe it?
https://launchpad.net/~doctormo/+archive/wacom-plus

Anyway you want to uninstall "wacom-dkms".

What is happening is the dkms (dynamic kernel module support) implementation of wacom.ko from the PPA is probably an older wacom.ko that does not support your tablet.  If I knew the PPA I could find out the version.  And what it is doing is overwriting any wacom.ko you compile and install that does support your tablet with the non-working wacom.ko from the dkms directory.  Which is why you can't get it to work.  Follow?

----------


## earendil02

More or less, yes!  :Smile:  That b** takes over and prevents the right driver to work properly, right?
Does the uninstallation solve the problem definetly?  :Smile:

----------


## Favux

Yes.  And it should.

Just check:  /lib/modules/2.6.32-45-generic/updates/dkms and make sure the wacom.ko is gone.  The PPA location should be in Software Sources in your Update Manager.

An example on how to manually remove a dkms is in appendix 2 here:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1038949  But that requires you know the correct name.

----------


## earendil02

The PPA was: "http://ppa.launchpad.net/doctormo/wacom-plus/ubuntu"
I launched (before your answer)


```
$ sudo apt-get purge wacom-dkms
```

and rebooted, then:


```
$ sudo depmod -a
[...]
$ ./configure --enable-wacom --prefix=/usr
[...]
$ sudo cp ./Bamboo/linuxwacom-0.9.5/src/2.6.30/wacom.ko /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/input/tablet/wacom.ko
$ sudo depmod -a
[...]
```

rebooted again, and checked:


```
$ lsmod | grep wacom
wacom                  32950  0 
$ modinfo -n wacom
/lib/modules/2.6.32-45-generic/kernel/drivers/input/tablet/wacom.ko
$ modprobe --show-depends wacom
insmod /lib/modules/2.6.32-45-generic/kernel/drivers/input/tablet/wacom.ko
```

I took the last command from the post you suggested to remove dkms. Anyway using TAB after "sudo dkms remove -m " all the suggestion I get are "nvidia-current  virtualbox-ose" so I think the wacom dkms has been removed using "purge".
The problem is tablet doesn't work yet, should I simply reboot a few times or did I mess up something and so should repeat the whole procedure?

Ah, I removed the PPA from the sources.

----------


## Favux

Hi earendil02,

I broke out my Capture and set it up in Lucid.  As soon as I compiled input-wacom-0.16.0, installed its wacom.ko, and rebooted, it started working.  That was with the xf86-input-wacom-0.14.0 I had installed.  You get the pen with pressure and single finger touch.  Touch gestures for third generation BambooPTs don't work on the Lucid X Server.

So as long as you have xf86-input-wacom-0.14.0 or more recent installed you probably don't need to worry about xf86-input-wacom, i.e. part II.

It turns out xf86-input-wacom-0.18.0 has a bug which is why it won't compile in Lucid.  They figured that out right away and committed "Don't declare touch_mask on older servers" to fix it.  It's an easy fix, just need to add a couple of lines to xf86WacomDefs.h and 0.18.0 will compile.  I tested it and it works fine.

You don't have to do that because xf86-input-wacom-0.18.99.1.tar.bz2 has the fix and you can just download it.  So you don't need to clone xf86-input-wacom and figure out the macro thing.  Actually what you showed didn't look like a problem to me anyway.

So if compiling input-wacom-0.16.0 and installing its wacom.ko doesn't work, then presumambly something from the PPA dkms is still messing up your system and we'll have to figure that out.


By the way the Pen from my first generation Bamboo Pen & Touch works fine on the Capture as does its eraser.  I have no idea why the Pen included with the Capture doesn't have an eraser.  I think your Bamboo Manga (CTH-470/K) is the same model as my Capture but we haven't checked.  If you run lsusb in a terminal do you see this line in the output?


```
Bus 003 Device 002: ID 056a:00de Wacom Co., Ltd
```

In other words is it a 00de too?  Did your Pen come with an eraser?

----------


## earendil02

Thank you very much, apparently the linuxwacom-0.9.5 driver (alternate instructions) doesn't work, but as soon as I tried input-wacom-0.16.0 after removing PPA dkms nmy tablet WORKED!!!  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  As you I get pen with pressure and single finger touch. My pen has the eraser, and the tablet 4 physical buttons, that currently work as (from the top to the bottom) left click, next (in web browser), previous (in web browser) and right click. Plus the pen has 2 buttons that perform right and central click.

As you asked I tried lsusb:


```
$ lsusb
[...]
Bus 002 Device 002: ID 056a:00de Wacom Co., Ltd
[...]
```

just like you.
Ah, I installed xf86-input-wacom-0.18.99.1.

Two final (I hope) questions:
1)the multi-touch isn't supported at all or have I some hope to configure it somehow?
2)I gave a look at the parts concerning buttons configuration, but I didn't understand where I have to work and modify to set them. How can I change their behaviour?
Thank you again!  :Smile:

----------


## Favux

> as soon as I tried input-wacom-0.16.0 after removing PPA dkms nmy tablet WORKED!!!


Great, nice work!   :Smile: 



> 1)the multi-touch isn't supported at all or have I some hope to configure it somehow?


If I remember correctly the third generation BambooPTs use a slightly different usb protocol and Chris decided it wasn't worth the effort to backport gesture support for older kernels that don't include mt.h (multitouch headers).  So Natty 11.04 (2.6.38) is the first to support third gen. gestures.



> 2)I gave a look at the parts concerning buttons configuration, but I didn't understand where I have to work and modify to set them. How can I change their behaviour?


You can modify the buttons with xsetwacom commands.  Right now they have the kernel defaults.  If you run one in a terminal it will apply immediately.  Or you run them in a script.  There is a sample script attached to the HOW TO.  Be sure to read part V. "Tablet (Pad) buttons".  More information is available on the wiki:  http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawik..._Configuration

----------


## Favux

*HOW TO UPDATE 1-14-13*

*Linuxwacom's input-wacom*- the USB kernel module/driver
*input-wacom-0.16.0* released (12-19-12). Adds new MT device (0x4001) and fixes touch support for Bamboo Fun CTH-461 in the 2.6.38 and 3.7 folders.

*Xorg's xf86-input-wacom* - the X driver
*xf86-input-wacom 0.19.0* released (1-3-13). Adds support for the 0x4001, TabletPC sensor with 10-finger touch. Multiple bug fixes.

Just substitute the current version numbers in the HOW TO's instructions.


*Warning for Precise*:
Ubuntu has customized their input ABI (X Server 1.11 and 1.12 hybrid) and it is no longer compatible with some upstream packages including xf86-input-wacom. Consequently if you compile xf86-input-wacom in *Precise* it will cause your system to not start if you have your BambooPT plugged in, or to crash/freeze if you plug it in after it has started. You need to patch xf86-input-wacom to make it compatible.

*Instructions for xf86-input-wacom in Precise*:
Follow the HOW TO as normal until you get to the ./configure --prefix=/usr or ./autogen.sh --prefix=/usr command. Stop there and don't enter it. If using xf86-input-wacom-0.17.0 or earlier download the *build_against_frankenserver.patch* attached to post #1034 onto your Desktop.  If using xf86-input-wacom-0.18.0 or later download the *build_against_frankenserver_for0.18.patch* attached to post #1081 onto your Desktop.  Rename it from build_against_frankenserver.patch.txt to build_against_frankenserver.patch or build_against_frankenserver_for0.18.patch. Apply the patch with a -p1 strip:


```
patch -p1 < ~/Desktop/build_against_frankenserver.patch

(or for xf86-input-wacom-0.18.0 and later)
patch -p1 < ~/Desktop/build_against_frankenserver_for0.18.patch
```

You should see this output:


```
patching file src/wcmValidateDevice.c
patching file test/fake-symbols.c
patching file test/fake-symbols.h
```

After you see it you can proceed with ./configure --prefix=/usr or ./autogen.sh --prefix=/usr and the rest of the commands.

----------


## potiphera

> Hi potiphera,
> 
> If you got a kernel update you need to recompile input-wacom against the new kernel.  Could that be it?


Yeah, that was it. Thanks so much!

By the way, is it possible to automate that with a script similar to this one for automatically updating NVidia drivers?

----------


## Favux

Hi potiphera,

Yes, but it would be better to use a dkms (dynamic kernel module support) framework instead.

I have a dkms framework for wacom.ko in appendix 2 on the Linux Wacom HOW TO.  You'll probably want to modify it a bit as is suggested.  You'd be using the source code files in the input-wacom folder (2.6.38?) your wacom.ko compiled in.

----------


## potiphera

Thanks! It looks like everything worked, although I'll have to check the next time the kernel updates.

----------


## finesse98

> Hello.
> 
> I've been having problems with my Bamboo Pen & Touch (CTH-460). The touch gestures work; I have no problems with that. On the other hand, the pen is not functioning properly. This has happened within the last week and a half. Before, the pen worked just fine. In the meantime, I upgraded from 12.04 to 12.10, but the problems persist.
> 
> The pen is recognized, but when I hover it within a half an inch of my tablet, the pointer ping pongs side to side and then doesn't really follow the movements of the stylus.
> 
> When I touch the pen to the tablet, the pointer jumps back and forth (side to side within a two inch space). Then it goes wild, jumping across my desktop and opening random programs from my launcher. It seems to prefer to jump to one side of the desktop, though it's overall pretty random.
> 
> I'm using Ubuntu 12.10 (3.5.0-19 generic). I've been searching, but the ones experiencing problems similar to mine seems to have theirs fixed by updates.
> ...





> Hi finesse98,
> 
> Welcome to Ubuntu forums!
> 
> 
> Because it happens in two different releases I'm suspecting a hardware problem.  Do you have Windows or OS X available?  If so does it happen in there?
> 
> First thing to check is the usb cable.  Make sure the connections are secure and also try another usb port.  Try not to use a hub when diagnosing.
> 
> If that isn't it the likely culprit is the pen.  If the pen was banged up somehow the antennae in it may have been damaged.





> I got a hold of a laptop with Windows 7 and since it does the same exact thing (only in slow motion) it seems to a broken stylus. I will replace. I hope it can be replaced.
> 
> Thanks so much.



*Update*: I plugged the tablet into a Windows Vista laptop and the stylus works there. Then I plugged it back in the Windows 7 laptop, and it's working fine there too. Maybe I bumped something into place?

----------


## atmycrossroads

Hello all,

Ive purchased a wacom intuois5 touch and am using Linux Mint 14.

Favux, could please give me a hand with configuring the tablet buttons? The one along the side and the ring? 

Everything works great except that. 

Im just a little confused on what parts of your guide I need to follow.

I appreciate any help on this.

----------


## Favux

Hi atmycrossroads,

Welcome to Ubuntu forums!


The Intuos4 sample script should help along with part IV. "IV. Use of a xsetwacom script file".  Also the wiki:  http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawik..._Configuration

You might want to take a look at the new BambooPT HOW TO.  Using the GNOME Wacom tablet app. is another option.  The Mint dev.s hid it in 14 but we found it:  http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopi...f=208&t=117690

----------


## atmycrossroads

Thanks Favux,
checking the links you provided got half my buttons working.

If the pad is held so that the buttons are on the left the scripts managed to get the top five, the ring and center buttons working just fine but the bottom five buttons dont appear to be working at all. 

Are you familiar enough with an Intuous5 Touch to tell me what the numbers are for the bottom five buttons?

Or is there a command I can use to find them?

----------


## Favux

> Are you familiar enough with an Intuous5 Touch to tell me what the numbers are for the bottom five buttons?


No, but I'm interested in finding out.  As far as I know there is just the usual 4 offset, so:

Central button = 1

2
3
8
9
10

11
12
13
14
15

Otherwise you have to search the button numbers with xsetwacom get and set commands to find the button number that corresponds to the button in question.

----------


## atmycrossroads

Favux, 

Thanks so much for your help, with the project as a whole and myself. Seriously appreciated. 

I have 2 more questions and then I will try my best to not bother you further. 

1. Do you know if the Intuois5 is actually supported fully now? I ask because in Linux Mint the default wacom config gui under Input Devices doesnt really recognize my I5 fully. It lists it as a generic tablet (waltrop) or something like that. Googling waltrop tells me that my Intuois is NOT a generic Waltrop device. (as a note to a previous suggestion..I do not have the gnome version of the control panel at all...unless its hidden in a location other than that specified on the Mint forums.) I sadly didnt notice this at first. I only noticed it when the pad buttons werent displaying in the gui at all. 

2. Contingent on your answer being yes to my first question do you know if the drivers support toggling multiple configs for the center button and ring?  

Thank you for any assistance.

----------


## Favux

Well the link I gave you above goes to a thread which shows you how to unhide the Wacom panel applet.  Unless you are using KDE Mint and the KDE Wacom system tool?

----------


## atmycrossroads

Correct. Im sorry I thought I mentioned I was using Mint 14. 
Yes the kde wacom panal is present in the Input devices window. 
It is the gui I mentioned that isnt properly recognizing my pad.

----------


## Favux

For older versions of the KDE Wacom configuration gui like in Mint 14 the database file hasn't been added.  You'll have to do it manually.  bent95kr contacted the KDE Wacom dev.s and posted the database file with instructions:  http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=125296

It looks like they're switching from their own tablet database to libwacom.

----------


## atmycrossroads

Favux,

Wow. Thank you so much for the prompt reply. 
As I said you are seriously appreciated. 

Ill add this when I get home. 

Many thanks once again

----------


## Naggobot

Some user experience. CTH-470 works in Ubuntu 12.04 Precise out  of the box. Only real issue I had was the button configuration. Wiki lists an  example for Bamboofun on how to set buttons. In case of CTH-470 it is a bit unclear. 

CTH-470  device ids



```
xsetwacom --list

Wacom Bamboo 16FG 4x5 Pen stylus    id: 12    type: STYLUS    
Wacom Bamboo 16FG 4x5 Finger touch    id: 13    type: TOUCH     
Wacom Bamboo 16FG 4x5 Pen eraser    id: 18    type: ERASER    
Wacom Bamboo 16FG 4x5 Finger pad    id: 19    type: PAD
```

Pad has only four buttons and no wheel. Properties can be set for buttons 1-3 and trying to 
set button 4 gives an error.



```
$ xsetwacom  --set "Wacom Bamboo 16FG 4x5 Finger pad" button 4 1
Unsupported offset into 'Wacom Button Actions' property.
```

After some trial and error I found out that the buttons are 1,9,8,3 from top to bottom. 
Configuring buttons according to wiki then becomes



```
xsetwacom set "Wacom Bamboo 16FG 4x5 Finger pad" Button 1 "key esc" 
xsetwacom set "Wacom Bamboo 16FG 4x5 Finger pad" Button 3 "key F12 "
 xsetwacom set "Wacom Bamboo 16FG 4x5 Finger pad" Button 8 "key KP_Next"
 xsetwacom set "Wacom Bamboo 16FG 4x5 Finger pad" Button 9 "key KP_Prior"
```

For example if you want gimp to zoom with center buttons then the correct config is



```
xsetwacom set "Wacom Bamboo 16FG 4x5 Finger pad" Button 1 1
xsetwacom set "Wacom Bamboo 16FG 4x5 Finger pad" Button 3 3
xsetwacom set "Wacom Bamboo 16FG 4x5 Finger pad" Button 8 "key minus"
xsetwacom set "Wacom Bamboo 16FG 4x5 Finger pad" Button 9 "key plus"
```

In addition I found a good advice on how to reverse scrolling. 
For me xinput --list gives



```
 Virtual core pointer                        id=2    [master pointer  (3)]
⎜   ↳ Virtual core XTEST pointer                  id=4    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ HID 04f3:0103                               id=11    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Wacom Bamboo 16FG 4x5 Pen stylus            id=12    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Wacom Bamboo 16FG 4x5 Finger touch          id=13    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad                    id=16    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Wacom Bamboo 16FG 4x5 Pen eraser            id=18    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Wacom Bamboo 16FG 4x5 Finger pad            id=19    [slave  pointer  (2)]
```

so instead of reversing the scroll for Wacom I reverted the scroll for Elantech touchpad 



```
xinput set-button-map 16 1 2 3 5 4
```

so that the laptop touchpad will work the same as Wacom touch. I tested that with id 13 the command works for Wacom also.

For touch speed and acceleration setting I found advice from here



```
xinput set-prop "Wacom BambooFun 2FG 4x5 Finger touch" --type=float "Device Accel Constant Deceleration" 1.250000
xinput set-prop "Wacom BambooFun 2FG 4x5 Finger touch" --type=float "Device Accel Adaptive Deceleration" 1.150000 
xinput set-prop "Wacom BambooFun 2FG 4x5 Finger touch" --type=float "Device Accel Velocity Scaling" 10.000000
```

this seems to work for 12.04 precise still. 

For some reason the graphical gnome configuration utility shipping with Precise does not show any button mappings for CTH-470.
I do not know it there is supposed to be something there. 

Thanks to developers for the driver and thank you for the wiki info.

----------


## mion

Greetings.

I tried to find help in the Debian User forums, but apparently, no one was able to help me.
I just repost here, what I wrote there, if any more information is required, just ask:


[..]
I had a Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch (3rd Gen.) installed and it worked fine. Now, I didn't use it in a while and when I tried to plug it in yesterday, simply nothing happened.
Probably that's because of some updates, and I also guess it is some issue with the X driver.

 The Wacom module itself is loaded:



```
dmesg | grep wacom
[   19.071409] usbcore: registered new interface driver wacom
[   19.071623] wacom: v1.52-pc-0.6:USB Wacom tablet driver
```


And also lsusb recognized something:


```
[...]
Bus 003 Device 002: ID 056a:00de Wacom Co., Ltd 
[...]
```


But well, the cursor does not move a bit.

I tried to compile another wacom.ko, but that didn't do it.
When I tried to compile a X driver, honestly, I got confused. Which one should i use?

I'm running a Debian Squeeze:


```
uname -r
2.6.32-5-686
```


Any help is appreciated.
[..]

Oh by the way:
xsetwacom --list returns nothing at all.

----------


## Favux

Hi mion,

Since you compiled a recent wacom.ko which should work for your BambooPT and didn't see any compile errors it shouldn't be the wacom driver/module.  It seems to be autoloading with the dmesg output (you could check with *lsmod | grep wacom*) so no need to "force" loading by adding 'wacom' to the modules list in /etc/modules.

So it does seem to be the X driver.  I think you might be correct and an old enough version might not work with a working wacom.ko.  Hard to remember that far back but I think Chris did make some incompatible changes.  So you likley want to use either the most recent xf86-input-wacom tar release or clone its git repository.  The updated BambooPT HOW TO is here:  http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=42&t=110408

----------


## mion

Thank you again, Favux, for your help.
I read the troubleshooting section and it turned out, I had two conflicting xsetwacom modules in /usr/local/bin and /usr/bin. I deleted one of them and recompiled the wacom.ko module.
And magically, now it works. Well, thank you very much.

----------


## EvilLugiaXD

This gave me a black screen after installing it and following the instructions of * Install input-wacom-0.13.0's wacom.ko.


*​How do I get my ubuntu unblacked screened?

----------


## Favux

Hi EvilLugiaXD,

Sorry to hear that.

You don't give much detail.  Is installing the wacom.ko from input-wacom-0.13.0 the only thing you did?  What release of Ubuntu do you have?

Usually a black screen is due to video but if it is in fact due to the wacom.ko then you would probably want to boot into recovery mode and do an *sudo apt get* at the command line of the default wacom.ko package for your release.  I'd think you would have gotten errors when you compiled 0.13.0 if that is the problem.  If you compiled xf86-input-wacom (the X driver) on Precise (12.04) that would cause your system to crash due to the FrankeServer issue.  In that case just unplug your Bamboo's usb cable before you boot.  Then either reinstall the default xf86-input-wacom (xserver-xorg-input-wacom) or compile it with the FrankenServer patch.

The HOW TO here has become more and more obsolete since they blocked us from updating them back in May or June of 2012.  For example input-wacom is now up to 0.18.0.  This links you to the updated version:  BambooPT HOW TO.

----------


## danik2

I have a new Wacom Intuos Pen & Touch tablet CTH-480 connected to an Ubuntu 13.04 amd64 laptop. The tablet is not recognized by X.


Relevant lines from dmesg:
[    1.645085] usb 3-6: new full-speed USB device number 4 using xhci_hcd
[    1.665392] usb 3-6: New USB device found, idVendor=056a, idProduct=0302
[    1.665395] usb 3-6: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0
[    1.665397] usb 3-6: Product: Intuos PTS
[    1.665398] usb 3-6: Manufacturer: Wacom Co.,Ltd.
...
[    2.089912] usbcore: registered new interface driver wacom


lsusb:
Bus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:8008 Intel Corp. 
Bus 002 Device 002: ID 8087:8000 Intel Corp. 
Bus 003 Device 002: ID 04e8:6860 Samsung Electronics Co., Ltd GT-I9100 Phone [Galaxy S II], GT-P7500 [Galaxy Tab 10.1]
Bus 003 Device 003: ID 24f0:0137  
Bus 003 Device 004: ID 056a:0302 Wacom Co., Ltd 
Bus 003 Device 005: ID 0cf3:3004 Atheros Communications, Inc. 
Bus 003 Device 006: ID 5986:0400 Acer, Inc 
Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub


lsmod | grep wacom:
wacom                  61805  0


However, neither xinput nor xsetwacom recognize it.


xinput:
⎡ Virtual core pointer                        id=2    [master pointer  (3)]
⎜   ↳ Virtual core XTEST pointer                  id=4    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad                    id=14    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎣ Virtual core keyboard                       id=3    [master keyboard (2)]
    ↳ Virtual core XTEST keyboard                 id=5    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Power Button                                id=6    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Video Bus                                   id=7    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Power Button                                id=8    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Sleep Button                                id=9    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Metadot - Das Keyboard Das Keyboard Model S    id=10    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Metadot - Das Keyboard Das Keyboard Model S    id=11    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ BisonCam, NB Pro                            id=12    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ AT Translated Set 2 keyboard                id=13    [slave  keyboard (3)]


Any suggestions would be highly appreciated.

----------


## The Maverick

I have recently bought a Wacom CTH480 (Intuos pen and touch small) (I am using Ubuntu 13.04 --64 bit)
The Wacom Graphics Tablet application present under System Settings is showing "No Tablet Detected".
lsusb detects the Wacom device as connected (the lsusb o/p is this: Device 003 : ID 056a:0302 Wacom Co., Ltd), 
but xsetwacom --list devices shows no output.
The light (white) itself on the device glows when connected to the computer and other light (blue) glows when the stylus is brought near to the active area. The mouse pointer does not move when the stylus is moved over the active area on the tablet.
I have visited some forums discussing the problems relating Wacom tablets and the Linux Wacom project, but got nowhere on how to start troubleshooting the problem.
Any help will be greatly appreciated.

----------


## Favux

Hi danik2 and The Maverick,

Welcome to Ubuntu forums!


You are both probably correct to post about the Intuos Pen and Touch here on the Bamboo Pen and Touch HOW TO.  Near as I can tell the Intuos name is replacing Bamboo for this line of tablets.  The old Intuos tablets become the Intuos Pro tablets.

The short answer is support for the Intuos P&T models isn't available yet.  More detail in my post on this thread:  http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=145752

So you could get kernel support by using the patches submitted to the Kernel's linux input mailing list.  In addition to the kernel Jason suggests using there is the Wacom-kernel on the Linux Wacom site you could try:  http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawik...nel_Repository  Probably recent enough for the patches to work.  You may not want to roll your own kernel which would likely be a different version number from your Ubuntu kernel, in which case we'd have to anticipate/guess what changes they'd make to input-wacom to add support from the patches for the wacom.ko.  We might get lucky.  I'm not sure where we'd be with the X driver.  Chris' changes to allow xf86-input-wacom to pick up any BambooPT once it has a kernel driver might or might not work with the IntousPT.  Not sure yet how similar the two really are.

----------


## Favux

Hi,

I have some patches and instructions to get the new Intuos Pen and Touches working in post #3 of the new BambooPT HOW TO.

----------

